# Huawei News and Analyses



## TaiShang

Huawei is the largest telecommunication company in the world and an innovation power house. Hence, I thought it would be better to poll the information on Huawei under a thread. 

Please do share your findings.

@AndrewJin , @Daniel808 , @Jlaw , @ahojunk , @onebyone 

(Tagging just five as I read more than 5 would not reach the target).


*****
Huawei Acquires British IoT Technology Provider







Chinese telecom device maker Huawei acquired Neul, a Britain-headquartered Internet of Things technology provider, for USD25 million.

As a company focusing on the research and development of Internet of Things technologies and products, Neul is known for its "Weightless" platform, which offers super-low energy consumption air interfaces for products like smart testers and street lights. It is a new wide-area wireless networking technology designed specifically for the Internet of Things, achieving coverage, battery life, module cost and efficiency goals that far out-reach today's GPRS, 3G, CDMA and LTE WAN solutions.

Huawei recently enhanced its investments in the British Internet of Things industry. The company previously invested USD125 million in the construction of a chip development lab in Bristol and they also promised that the company would make USD1.3 billion local investments in Britain.

The acquisition is a good deal for Neul, which will be able to take advantage of Huawei's resources to become a leading company in the Internet of Things sector; on the other hand, Huawei will benefit from the investment, which help the Chinese company gain an emerging technology with small costs in a foreign land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Beautiful!

*Huawei’s Ascend P8 could mix metal and ceramic for sleek design*
ByMalarie Gokey —November 17, 2014

It seems as though it was only yesterday that Huawei unveiled the iPhone look-a-like Ascend P7, but rumors about its successor, the Ascend P8, are already swirling around the Internet. Reports from China’s MyDrivers.com say the P8 will offer modest upgrades over the P7 and a sleek design. The phone may even arrive sooner than originally expected.

Like its predecessor, the Ascend P8 is expected to have 1080p screen, rather than a Quad HD panel seen on many of its flagship rivals, such as the LG G3. However, this time around the screen will allegedly measure 5.2-inches, resulting in a pixel density of 424 ppi. Even though the screen won’t be any sharper than that of the P7, its display looked bright and sharp, so we’re not put off.

Huawei doesn’t always use high-end materials on its smartphones, but it’s Ascend P lineup has always focused on premium design elements. Based on the leak, it sounds like the Ascend P8 won’t be an exception to the rule. The phone will reportedly feature a metal chassis and a ceramic back. The screen may also be “2.5D,” meaning it could be slightly curved, just like the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus. Huawei is no stranger to mimicking the iPhone’s iconic design language, and the Ascend P7 could easily be mistaken for Apple’s popular smartphone.

The speculation about the Ascend P8’s processor is the only questionable part of the report. The leak claims that the 16nm FinFET Huawei Kirin 930 processor from TSMC will power the device. This claim seems pretty doubtful, as TSMC is expected to start work on the 16nm processor late in 2015.

Surprisingly, the report also hints that Huawei may release the Ascend P8 in January around the same time as CES in Las Vegas. The phone’s price is estimated to come in around 2,999 CNY or approximately $490. If the report proves true, we’ll find out the rest of the specs soon.


Images

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Boosts Data Transmission Over Copper Lines to 100 Mbps*

Sami Ghanmi | Nov 19, 2014 04:51 AM EST

Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. claims to have developed a new SuperVector technology that increases broadband performance over traditional standard copper lines to 100 Mbps over 800 meters.

Huawei said its new technology improves the bandwidth range from 17 MHz to 35 MHz. It also integrates a new encoding method with other optimizations.

Vectoring technology decreases data transmission interruptions by using noise-cancelling technology. To control the interruptions, a device is used to manage the entire cable sheath of a shorter copper line.

Huawei said the technology can be used to deliver high-definition 4K video transmission over DSL. It can also provide speeds of up to 400 Mbps over a distance of 300 meters.

The company recently developed the third GSM network in New Zealand. It has been focusing heavily on research and development for networking technologies.

The Chinese giant recently invested US$8 million in the University of Surrey in the UK to expand research into 5G networking technology. It plans to deploy and test the network at the university campus.

The Chinese company also plans to deploy a WiFi network for the Washington Redskins Stadium in the U.S. by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches 4K TV set-top box*
Source:Global Times Published: 2014-12-28 

China's leading telecommunications equipment firm Huawei said over the weekend that the company and China Telecom's Sichuan branch jointly rolled out the first 4K Ultra HD iTV business in China, which combines "optical fiber broadband" and "4K Ultra HD video." 

From the technical point of view, the two have launched the first 4K Ultra HD intelligent set-top box, the first time a domestic telecom operator has adopted an intelligent 4K set-top box carrying video services, according to a statement posted by Huawei on its site on Saturday. 

This move is expected to help telecom carriers respond to the splash generated by OTT (over-the-top) services offered by Internet companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Telecom giant Huawei has big expansion plans*

Telecom giant Huawei has five percent of the global smartphone market, and wants to triple it. It's eyeing the United States, where it seeks to become one of the top three smartphone brands within the next five years. Problem is, many Americans haven't even heard of Huawei. The company is hoping that will change with the launch of its latest smartphone.

Tech tastemakers in New York were introduced to Huawei's new smartphone this week. The device is entering the highly competitive U.S. market, hoping to appeal to those searching for a low-cost option.

"The P8 Lite is a very nice phone at a very nice price," said Avi Greengart, research director of Current Analysis.

The unlocked phone has a price tag of 249 U.S. dollars.

"At 249, you're not getting high end, high end processing features that various phones have like a fingerprint reader and knock your socks off features like that, but you do get a good phone," said Pete Pachal, tech editor of Mashable.

The 4G LTE phone features a five-inch high-definition display screen, a 13-megapixel rear facing camera and 16 gigabytes of memory.

Most phones in the United States are subsidized by wireless carriers who insist on multi-year service agreements. Consumers end up with low upfront costs, but often pay more in the long run.

Demand for unlocked phones is growing. Apple's unlocked iPhone 6 starts at 650 dollars. Huawei's P8 Lite retails for less than half that price.

"I think it's a great model. You could go from carrier to carrier if you want to, theoretically. I don't know how many people are going to go through that trouble, but it's a fine concept," Pachal said.

The tech journalists and analysts I spoke to at the event all seem impressed by the phone and its price. It's lightweight, attractive and has a lot of interesting functions, but they said one of the biggest challenges for Huawei will be in educating Americans on who they are.

Avi Greengart, Research Director, Current Analysis, Full Sot: "Huawei is a name that U.S. consumers are not particularly familiar with. In my research many consumers aren't exactly sure how to pronounce it, who they are or what they do. So Huawei definitely has their work cut out for them on that front."

As a way to instill more confidence in the brand, Huawei has set up a U.S. call center for troubleshooting and is offering a two-year warranty on their phones.

Avi Greengart, Research Director, Current Analysis, Full Sot: "Nobody else offers a two-year warranty on a phone. So this is something that I think will alleviate some of the fears and concerns."

Two years after the U.S. Congress labeled Huawei a potential security threat, the biggest threat posed by the company may be pure business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*HiSilicon Kirin 940 and 950 Specifications Leaked*

HOME
HiSilicon Kirin 940 and 950 Specifications Leaked





March 13, 2015

For quire some time, Huawei has been using their own HiSilicon processor division to build processors for Huawei’s recent devices. This trend has proven success for Huawei and its a very important factor which sets Huawei apart from the most of smartphone manufacturers out there. Only Samsung and Apple is cooking their own chips this at the moment and no other Chinese manufacturer is doing this.

Huawei has recently unveiled the Kirin 930 processor with the release of MediaPad X2 and apart from the GPU, Kirin 930 is an impressive CPU built on the 16nm process when other manufacturers like Qualcomm is still using 20nm for the Snapdragon 810.

Today, the possible upcoming lineup of HiSilicon Kirin CPU’s were leaked and it shows the guts of upcoming Kirin 940 and Kirin 950 processors.

* KIRIN 930*
* KIRIN 940*
* KIRIN 950*
* CPU*
Quad A53 + Quad A57 (up to 2.0GHz) Quad A53 + Quad A72 (up to 2.2GHz) Quad A53 + Quad A72 (up to 2.4GHz)
* RAM*
Dual-channel LPDDR3 Dual-channel LPDDR4 (25.6GB/s) Dual-channel LPDDR4 (25.6GB/s)
* GPU*
ARM Mali T628 GPU ARM Mali T860 GPU ARM Mali T880 GPU
* DSP*
Tensilica HiFi 3 DSP Tensilica HiFi 4 DSP Tensilica HiFi 4 DSP
* ISP*
32MP ISP Dual ISP (32MP) Dual ISP (42MP)
* Video Encode*
1080p 4K 4K
* Modem*
Dual SIM Cat. 6 LTE Dual SIM Cat. 7 LTE (Dual-SIM) LTE Cat.10
* Sensor Hub*
i3 Co-Processor (Sensor Hub) i7 Co-Processor (Sensor Hub + Connectivity + Security) i7 Co-Processor (Sensor Hub + Connectivity + Security)
* External Component Interfaces*
eMMC 4.51 / SD 3.0 (UHS-I)
BT 4.0 Low Energy
Dual-band a/b/g/nWi-Fi
USB 2.0 UFS 2.0 / eMMC 5.1 / SD 4.1 (UHS-II)
MU-MIMO ac Wi-Fi
BT 4.2 Smart
USB 3.0
NFC UFS 2.0 / eMMC 5.1 / SD 4.1 (UHS-II)
MU-MIMO ac Wi-Fi
BT 4.2 Smart
USB 3.0
NFC
* Release*
Q2 2015 Q3 2015 Q4 2015
As you can see on the above chart, Kirin 940 and 950 packs some impressive features like


UFS 2.0
LPDDR 4 memory
eMMC 5.1
BT 4.2 smart
USB 3.0
Wi-Fi ac MIMO
LTE Cat.10
Dual ISP (42MP)
ARMv8-A A72 cores
This proves that Huawei has matched and sometimes exceeded the competitors products feature wise. But we have long way to go until the end of this year where Kirin 950 is going to be surfaced and Qualcomm is probably readying Snapdragon 820 for release at the same time. Samsung also will come up with a new iteration of their Exynos series to include on the upcoming Galaxy Note 5 so we cant exactly say that the above features will be class leading at the time of release. But feature wise and comparing with the current generation chips, Kirin 940 and 950 packs a punch and this will create more competition between manufacturers which will result in far better products for the consumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei awarded "Biggest Contribution to 5G Development" at 5G World Summit 2015 | The Parliament Magazine

Written by Huawei on 26 June 2015 in Press Release

Huawei was awarded "Biggest Contribution to 5G Development" at 5G World Summit 2015.





[Amsterdam, Netherlands, June 24, 2015] Huawei was awarded "Biggest Contribution to 5G Development" at 5G World Summit 2015 for its continuous innovation and industry contributions to 5G particularly for the new air interface technologies.


With the rapid development of mobile broadband and the Internet of Things, the oncoming massive number of connections between people to people, people to machine and machine to machine will quickly begin to blur the boundary between the physical world and the digital world. By 2020, an everything-connected world will become a reality with 5G becoming the key enabling technology. Although the standardization of 5G will begin in 2016, 5G technology has been a very hot topic for quite some time. The major challenge with 5G is determining how to achieve the vision of 10Gbps throughput, 1ms latency and 100 billion connections. With its extensive experience in 2/3/4G and industry-leading 5G research, Huawei was able to win the first 5G award in the industry.

Chaobin Yang, CMO of Huawei Wireless Product Line, said, "We would like to take this opportunity to thank the judging committee, all industry colleagues as well as Informa for this first 5G award. It's a great recognition of Huawei's efforts towards 5G innovation, standardization contribution and industry collaboration. Since we started 5G research in 2009, Huawei has achieved significant breakthroughs in end-to-end 5G system innovation, including the new air interface technologies, new architecture and the world's highest throughput test bed. We promise to continue our efforts towards contributing to a global unified standard and achieving a win-win industry chain in close collaboration with the whole industry."

I*n order to overcome the critical challenge of 5G long tail use cases, Huawei constantly focuses on innovation and also proposed many revolutionary 5G new air interface technologies, including the foundational waveform F-OFDM which can flexibly adjust the sub carrier bandwidth, SCMA (Sparse Code Multiple Access) which can increase 3 times connections and throughput, and Polar Code which can attain the Shannon limit. With the implementation of these new technologies, the spectral efficiency can be increased by at least 3 times without introducing the multi-antenna technologies. Since 2014, Huawei released the world's highest throughput test bed in high band (above 6GHz) and low band (below 6GHz), with total throughput reaching 115Gbps and 10.32Gbps respectively. In the academic field, Huawei has contributed over 180 papers on 5G in close collaboration with leading universities such as New York University and Harvard University. Huawei also plays an important role in many standard organizations and industry alliances such as 5GPPP, IMT2020, 5GIC, 5GMF and NGMN, defining 5G together with all industry partners.*

Dimitris Mavrakis, Principal Analyst at Ovum and one of this year's award judges commented, "Huawei is spending considerable effort and funds for 5G and is making significant advances in R&D, particularly in air interface and test bed developments. This award recognizes Huawei's continuous efforts for innovation and R&D excellence and acknowledges the vendor's standardization activities."

Informa is a global leading telecom and media research company, and also one of the world's largest exhibition/forum/conference organizers, with over 8000 employees and over 150 offices globally. The LTE/5G world summit is one of the most influential mobile communication summits, and the judging committee of awards consists of leading operator representatives, authoritative analysts and media.



About the author
Huawei is a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider. Our aim is to build a better connected world, acting as a responsible corporate citizen, innovative enabler for the information society, and collaborative contributor to the industry. Huawei’s 170 000 employees worldwide are committed to creating maximum value for telecom operators, enterprises and consumers. Our innovative ICT solutions, products and services are used in more than 170 countries and regions, serving over one-third of the world's population.

Huawei currently has over 9 900 staff based in Europe, of whom 1200 are working in R&D. We run 18 R&D sites located in eight European countries (Belgium, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Sweden and the UK) and operate numerous joint innovation centres in partnership with telecom and ICT partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei taking 5G technology into live field trials: releases 10Gbps test result*
By Keith Dyer 25 June 2015

*Huawei is testing a clutch of 5G air interface candidates in the field. Results later this year. Yang Chaobin, CMO Wireless Business Unit, speaks to TMN.*



Yang Chaobin, CMO, Wireless Business Unit, Huawei


Huawei has released details of lab tests of technologies that could underpin a new air interface for 5G. *The vendor will now take the tests out of the lab into live field trials in Shanghai and Chengdu.*

The vendor has been testing a 32 antenna element array with 18 parallel streams, and also elements of new waveform and coding candidates, including polar coding and SCMA, and an F-OFDMA. In 200MHz of frequency in the 2.6GHz band (a TDD band in China), the company said it had achieved 10.32Gbps throughput.

Yang Chaobin, CMO, Wireless Network Business Unit, Huawei said, “We have set up field trials in Chengdu and Shanghai because these test results must be verified in a real environment.”

The company has set up single sites for the field trials so far, but expects to extend that to seven sites in each city, over an area of 2km2. It expect to have field trial test results in the second half of 2015.

The push to a new, unified air interface is a core part of 5G, Yang Chaobin told TMN, as it will enable operators to address a “long tail” of use cases that LTE-A will not be able to address.

*Yang Chaobin said that in Huawei’s view, 5G has a to be a “revolutionary” technology. Only an entirely new air interface can provide much higher throughputs, a no-edge user experience, and also meet very low latency and massive device/sensor density requirements. *Although there are several candidate technologies to underpin that new interface, including rival waveform candidates to F-OFDM, Yang Chaobin said its field trials could be important in proving its preferred candidate.

“Next year in 3GPP a study item starts and at that time there will be a major discussion focussing on studying the feasibilities and performance of new technologies. If Huawei shows the performance of new technologies it must have the field tech results that can mean something. It’s quite difficult to convince the others without a trial,” he said.

Although there is some blurring of the lines around the 4.5 to 5G path, Yang Chaobin appears to be having little of it. In his view 5G must have a new air interface, and that should have the capability to bring different value to the operator, enabling at least a 3x improvement in spectral efficiencies and the ability to address new use cases.

That said, there are other technologies that may act as enabling foundations for 5G. An example is the architectural shift that SDN and NFV could enable.

“The air interface and the network architecture as a whole can be decoupled. It’s possible the architecture for SDN-NFV will be introduced earlier than the 5G interface. It can be already introduced in today’s 4G network, then when the new 5G air interface comes it can access the new network architecture quickly.”

Indeed, if you believe in the vision of a common control plane and a service architecture that can provide “slices” of the network right out to radios that themselves make use of filtered carriers to provide differential access within the unified air interface, then 5G will almost mandate these sorts of flexible architectures.

Yang Chaobin also said there are certain technologies, MIMO being one, that will be applicable to both 5G and 4G environments. But he was clear that 5G has to be a revolution not an evolution, and draw a real line in terms of performance and the business cases it can enable. Key among these is to give operators the ability to act as network platform providers to third parties – such as industry verticals that can access a common 5G network that fulfils their specific requirements.

*NOTE:*
One technology that is not included in Huawei’s field trials in Chengdu and Shanghai is full duplex radio. But Yang Chaobin said that the company is developing a prototype in full duplex. It wants to achieve a -130dB target to eliminate self-interference to make full duplex commercially viable. At the moment researchers at the company report they have achieved a -155dB gain in its prototype, so they think their target is achievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei opens 30 mln dollars ICT innovation center in Australia*
2015-8-19 18:22:11


Global telecommunications giant Huawei on Wednesday furthered their innovation and talent development, investing 30 million Australian dollars (22.08 million US dollar) a new training and innovation center in Sydney.

Inaugurating the center on Wednesday, Huawei Global Rotating Chief Executive Ken Hu said innovation is part of the giant's DNA, investing at least 10 percent of revenue into research and development since the companies founding in 1987.

"Just like capital and technology, talent is a key success factor for innovation," Hu said.

At the inauguration ceremony, New South Wales (NSW) Premier Mike Baird welcomed Huawei's investment to make sure NSW and Australia has the talent needed to make the most of telecommunication innovation to shape the future economy.

"There's a strong market for new technologies in NSW and I welcome Huawei's investment and commitment to creating a better ICT sector in this state," Baird said.

In one of its largest investments into Australia, Huawei has the capacity to train over 2000 people -- including 100 university and technical college students per year through the center.

"Huawei Australia has trained over 3,000 people in the last five years, the National Training and Innovation Center will help us continue our efforts in talent development and innovation in Australia," Hu said.

@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huawei overtakes Ericsson to lead mobile infrastructure market in H1*

*By *Telecom Lead

August 21, 2015





*Telecom networking supplier Huawei has overtaken Ericsson as the revenue leader in the combined mobile infrastructure market in the first half of 2015.*

The mobile infrastructure market includes RAN, wireless packet and carrier IP telephony segments.

“Huawei has just barely passed Ericsson for the first time in USD terms as the revenue leader in the combined mobile infrastructure market, partially a result of its radio position in China and partially a result of Forex, according to telecom research firm Dell’Oro Group.

In the global Wireless Packet Core market, Ericsson maintained its revenue ranking, followed by Huawei. Dell’Oro Group, which will announce additional details later, said foreign currency volatility and NFV trials have stalled the market.

Meanwhile, Session Border Controller (SBC) and IMS Core revenues grew 23 percent year over year driven by VoLTE and VoWiFi.

Despite double-digit growth in the overall 4G equipment market including RAN LTE, Evolved Packet Core (EPC), and VoLTE related investments, it was not enough to turn around the overall mobile infrastructure market which declined at a mid-single digit rate in H1 2015 in USD terms.

The report said the adoption of virtualized Carrier IP Telephony is finally reaching the market.





*Ciena, Huawei, and ZTE grabbed more than 10 percent share of the Optical WDM Metro market each*, and held a combined market share of *50 percent*.

“Demand for WDM equipment in metro applications is reaching new levels,” said Jimmy Yu, vice president of Optical Transport research at Dell’Oro Group.

The report said WDM Metro market will grow 10 percent in 2015 driven by rising use of WDM systems for mobile and fixed backhaul as well as data center interconnect. 100 Gbps wavelength shipments will grow through the year, and for 200 Gbps wavelength shipments to reach significant volumes by year-end.

Baburajan K

TelecomLead | Huawei overtakes Ericsson to lead mobile infrastructure market in H1

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Launches Agile Network Solutions In Nigeria*

— Aug 30, 2015

Huawei, a leading global Information and Communications Technology (ICT) solutions provider, has launched the Agile Network Solutions in Nigeria at the 2015 Huawei Network Congress (HNC) West Africa in Lagos with the theme: ‘From Agility to Imagination’ focusing on introducing SDN technology as well as upgrading customer experience.

Huawei’s Agile Network is the industry’s first network centred on services, users, and experiences.

Since its rollout in 2013, Huawei Agile Network has been deployed in nearly 200 networks for commercial use in seven industries: government, finance, medical services, large enterprise, transport, education, and broadcast media. The network has helped customers build multiple high-profile solutions such as intelligent transport, wireless cities, smart shopping malls, and smart travel.

HNC 2015 is the forum being used to share and discuss with industry partners, the practices and future of the Agile Network, with the aim of helping enterprises to quickly enter the age of agility.

“We are now in a fast-changing era where Cloud computing, Big Data, and Software-defined networking (SDN) are no strangers to us. As mobility, Bring your own device (BYOD), and digital social networking become terms commonly used in our work and life, the rapid changes of this era are more and more evident. In such an era, IT capability is becoming an extremely important core competency for an enterprise,” said Mr. Shi Weiliang, vice president of Huawei West Africa Region, in a keynote address at the conference.

“Huawei’s Agile Network focuses on services and user experience instead of technologies and connectivity, and implements a tremendous transformation from ‘best effort ‘to ‘all in control’. Huawei will continue to put forth innovative business models, and enable networks to be more agile for services, to help enterprises build their own differentiated competitiveness in a better connected world,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

***

*Huawei Overcomes Data Challenges At World Athletics Championships 2015*

Huawei helped Beijing Mobile and Beijing Unicom overcome large data traffic challenges during World Athletics Championships 2015.

The operators overcome large traffic challenges and provided smooth, consistent network coverage during the World Athletics Championships 2015 opening ceremony.

On August 22, tens of thousands of spectators gathered at the Beijing National Stadium, most commonly known as the “Bird’s Nest”, to enjoy the opening ceremony of the World Athletics Championships. The event marks the second time the venue has held an international sports event of this scale since the 2008 Summer Olympic Games.

As real-time viewing and sharing has become an important part of sports events, the opening ceremony saw tens of thousands of attendees use applications such as WeChat to upload massive amounts of pictures and videos of the games. In total, 453 GB of 4G data traffic was generated on that day, with upload traffic twice the volume of download traffic.

Beijing Mobile and Beijing Unicom selected Huawei to build the 4G network for the Bird’s Nest based on its large-scale sports events planning and assurance experience at venues including the Brazil World Cup stadiums, the Korinn Stadium in Iceland and the Beijing Workers Stadium.

Beginning work only two months ago, Huawei accurately predicted the volume of traffic during the event, and set about working to address anticipated data needs by deploying dozens of network sectors that will continue to meet capacity demands over the next five years.

However, a primary challenge for Huawei in network planning for the Bird’s List was controlling coverage and interference with so many sectors deployed. In addition, planning for standard scenarios was also ineffective given the vast scale of the event.

As a result, Huawei utilized its high-density sector solutions with simulation capabilities to accurately predict the interference of the signals between sectors, enabling it to adjust the optimization of each antenna type, location, declination angle and so on, as needed. A key part of Huawei’s network planning process was to perform dozens of tests to find the best balance between interference and capacity.

***

*Huawei teases an “Incredible Touch” smartphone for IFA*
BY JACOB KLEINMAN | AUGUST 26, 2015






The Chinese company has been teasing a new smartphone with something called “Incredible Touch” ahead of its IFA event next week.

Two images shared on Weibo by Zhang Xiaoyun, the chief managing officer of Huawei’s consumer business group, reveal how the feature might work. One teaser shows that you’ll be able to launch the camera by drawing a C on the screen. Another image suggests you’ll be able to launch other options with a hard press, depicted by the ripples expanding out from the finger.

Earlier this month we got a look at the alleged device, which appears to sport a curved back. This could be the rumored Huawei Mate 8, though it could also be a Mate 7 Plus or a slimmed down Mate 7 Mini. Thankfully we won’t have to wait much longer to find out. The company’s IFA press event is already set for September 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei gearing up human capital for cloud computing*

Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., a Shenzhen-based telecommunications equipment and services firm, is stepping up its investment in cloud computing, the Hong Kong Economic Journal reported Monday.

It quoted chief executive Eric Xu Zhijun (徐直軍) as saying the firm aims to nurture 10,000 talented people in the field within three years. 

Huawei, which entered the cloud computing market five years ago, has become China’s second-largest provider of such services, Xu said.

It will focus its corporate cloud computing business on four major segments — finance, government, energy and transportation — president Yan Li (閻力) said.

*By the end of June, the Huawei had established more than 660 data centers around the world, of which more than 255 are cloud data centers, serving about 500 partners.

The output of the firm’s servers has ranked fourth in the world for eight consecutive seasons.*

Income from non-internet clients in Hong Kong has grown 400 percent, and income from internet-related clients has grown 30 percent. 

Huawei aims to boost the income contribution from servers overseas to 50 percent from the 20 percent.

Markets overseas now contribute 68 percent of the firm’s overall revenue, said Qiu Long (邱隆), a general manager for server products.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

October 5, 2015 | 6:17 PM
Huawei opens roadshow to popularise cloud computing

*Muscat: *Multinational information and communication technology giant Huawei on Monday inaugurated a nationwide roadshow to popularise the company’s newly introduced ‘cloud’ services and application and highlight its benefits to the Sultanate’s national economy.

“Oman and the wider GCC are entering into a new era of in-depth integration of the digital and physical worlds, with cloud computing driving the restricting of many industries,” said Tony Luo, general manager of Huawei Oman.

“One of our priorities today is to help these industries make IT simple and to make their business more agile,” he added.

One of highlights of the roadshow, meant for representatives of government and private sectors, is a Huawei Demo Truck equipped with the complete portfolio of Huawei IT products.

Huawei FusionCloud Desktop Solution 5.2, Huawei FusionServer E9000 Converged Infrastructure Blade Server Data Sheet, Huawei OceanStar 9000 Big Data Storage System were the Latest Huawei solutions displayed in the Demo Truck.

It gives the visitors an opportunity to experience firsthand the latest innovations in data centre solutions, virtual servers and desktops, storage, plus a wide range of vertical industry solutions. More data being generated today in Oman compared with ten years ago, the roadshow also look to address in helping organisations to process the data and to sort out what is valuable and what is not.

“By working together with organisations from the Sultanate, we pledge to help government, corporate and telecom partners to capitalise on new opportunities and strengthen their competitive advantage through cloud based ICT solutions,” added Luo.

Huawei experts also offered guidance on how new cloud-based information technology solutions can be applied in various sectors such as telecommunications, government, education, oil and gas, healthcare, and banking and finance.

Based on the global experience with cloud technologies, Huawei will share proposals on how to open new revenue streams via innovative cloud services and flexible business models. “New digital security and backup mandates are spurring the demand for more advanced cloud solutions,” said Luo.

“There is a steady increase in the number of organisations in Oman leveraging this understanding of the cloud, although many have yet to fully maximise its potential to impact the bottom line,” he added.

Huawei is an all-in-one convergent IT solution, which offers enterprise and telcoms to maximise the benefit of cloud in more valuable ways.

The company is currently one of the pioneers within Oman’s ICT sector providing the most comprehensive information technology portfolio in the industry to customers in the telecom, enterprise, and consumer space.

*Huawei’s recent projects include working with government, telcoms, healthcare entities and transportation leaders on deploying next-generation IT solution. It also played a central role in the introduction of the latest mobile services across the Sultanate and is continuing to work with leading operators to plan broadband network expansions.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei completes large-scale 5G field trial with NTT DoCoMo*

October 7, 2015 | By Monica Alleven

*Huawei says it completed the world's first large-scale field trial of new 5G radio access technologies with Japan's NTT DoCoMo.* The trial was conducted in an outdoor test site in Chengdu, China, where Huawei was able to stream live video to its booth at the CEATEC Japan 2015 trade show at Makuhari Messe in Chiba, Japan.

The trial represents the first large-scale multi-user MIMO (MU-MIMO) test, with a concurrent connectivity of 24 user devices in the macro cell environment of the sub 6 GHz frequency band. According to Huawei, it also validated the performance of Space Code Multiple Access (SCMA) and Filtered OFTD (F-OFDM) in the field, both of which are 5G new air interface technologies being proposed by Huawei.

5G standards have not yet been written but vendors like Huawei are wasting no time in laying the groundwork toward commercialization. Huawei sees this latest test with DoCoMo as a key step toward accelerating 5G standardization. The Chinese vendor plans to launch the first 5G pilot networks with its partners in 2018 and aims to contribute to the 5G ecosystem for interoperability testing in 2019.

In the U.S., Huawei is absent from Verizon's (NYSE: VZ) list of 5G partners, which includes Alcatel-Lucent (NYSE: ALU), Ericsson (NASDAQ: ERIC), Cisco, Nokia (NYSE:NOK), Qualcomm (NASDAQ:QCOM) and Samsung. Verizon expects to begin technology field trials in 2016. 

5G technology is expected to offer 50 times the throughput of LTE, have a latency in the single milliseconds and be able to accommodate the anticipated explosion in Internet-connected devices.

Huawei previously said it will demonstrate 5G in 2018 with Russian operator MegaFon in conjunction with the FIFA World Cup. South Korea also hopes to launch a 5G trial network for the Winter Olympic Games that will be held in PyeongChang in 2018, while Japan intends to launch a 5G trial network for the Summer Olympic Games in 2020 in Tokyo. Commercial launches are targeted for 2020.

"*As the first in the world to succeed with such a large multi-user environment test, this is an important milestone*," said Takehiro Nakamura, vice president and managing director of NTT DoCoMo's 5G Laboratory, in a release. "This is very encouraging as the industry works to commercialize 5G by 2020. Both Huawei and DoCoMo teams have made tremendous efforts. I look forward to even more impressive results when we move to the next phase of field trial in Japan."

The cell average downlink throughput of MU-MIMOs is 1.34 Gbps, with 3.6 Gbps on download peak throughput in a 100 MHz ultra-wide band channel; such speeds are more than 10 times faster than single layer single user MIMO (SU-MIMO) technology.

"This joint field trial represents a significant advance toward fulfilling Huawei's commitment to developing 5G technology standards before 2018," Wen Tong, Huawei fellow and CTO of Huawei Wireless Networks, said in the release. "Results like these show we are making rapid progress and are on the right path. I am confident that what we have learned here will be reflected in even more innovative technological advances as we continue working on 5G research."

Huawei and DoCoMo announced their partnership on joint trials of the new 5G air-interface technologies in March 2015. The current field trials are taking place at a dedicated test site in Chengdu that enables both companies to systematically verify the technologies, including MU-MIMO, F-OFDM and SCMA.

Huawei completes large-scale 5G field trial with NTT DoCoMo - FierceWirelessTech

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Giant Huawei Backs 'Wonder Material'*

*The telecoms equipment giant Huawei will announce the investment during Xi Jinping's state visit to Britain, Sky News learns.*

21:34, UK, Sunday 18 October 2015









The deal will deepen scientific links between Britain and China

By Mark Kleinman, City Editor

The Chinese telecommunications equipment giant Huawei will unveil an investment in the 'wonder material' graphene this week in a deal that will deepen scientific collaboration between Britain and China.

Sky News has learnt that Huawei will announce that it is ploughing millions of pounds into a research project being led by The University of Manchester’s National Graphene Institute.

The project, which will examine prospective applications of graphene to the information and communications technology sectors, will be among a series of partnerships signed during the state visit to Britain of President Xi Jinping, the Chinese President.

Sources said on Sunday that Huawei's alliance with the National Graphene Institute, which is likely to be announced on Friday, would be among the more significant deals struck during Mr Xi's five-day trip.

George Osborne, the Chancellor, has frequently used Autumn Statement and Budget announcements to commit more funding for graphene research.

Insiders said he and other ministers were likely to trumpet this week's investment as a sign of their commitment to creating a "northern powerhouse", which they will hope will alleviate some of the criticism over Government policy towards the struggling steel industry, where thousands of jobs are being shed.

A glut of cheap steel from China is among the factors which have diminished the competitiveness of UK-based steel-makers, and ministers will be expected to demonstrate that they have held meaningful talks with the Chinese delegation in the coming days.

Graphene, which is just a single atom thick, was discovered by two scientists at The University of Manchester in 2004, and has already spawned a number of independent companies focused on exploiting it commercially.

Two hundred times stronger than steel, it is eventually expected to be utilised across a wide range of industries, such as fuel cells, aeroplane wings, water purification technology and - significantly for Huawei - more flexible and durable mobile phones.

This week's collaboration will deepen Huawei's commitment to the UK, just months after it was cleared of posing a risk to national security following an audit of its operations conducted by the professional services firm EY.

Huawei is one of an emerging breed of Chinese companies which have become genuine challengers to established Western rivals, and is now the world's second-largest telecoms equipment-manufacturer.

However, it has been dogged by - consistently denied - allegations that it is a front for China's People's Liberation Army because of its founder Ren Zhengfei's past as an engineer in the country's armed forces.

The company plays an important role in the provision of the UK's critical communications infrastructure, and has partnerships with the likes of Openreach, the national broadband infrastructure network owned by BT Group, and EE, the mobile communications network operator.

Huawei has in recent years seen expansion in Australia, India and the US blocked by governments which have voiced fears that the Chinese company could be aiding cyber-attacks on technological infrastructure elsewhere in the world.

In an attempt to overcome concerns about its governance and operations, Huawei established a separate UK board of heavyweight business people, which is now headed by Lord Browne, the former BP chief executive.

It also operates a cyber-security facility in Oxfordshire which works with GCHQ, the Government intelligence agency, to ensure the integrity of the equipment it sells in Britain.

In a report commissioned by Huawei earlier this year, it said it was on track to exceed a commitment made in 2012 to invest at least £1.3bn in the UK by 2017, and that it now supported 7,400 British jobs.

Unlike most large Chinese enterprises, Huawei is entirely privately owned, with thousands of its employees its only shareholders.

A decade ago, it failed with a bid for Marconi, the struggling British manufacturer, the bulk of which was eventually subsumed into Sweden's Ericsson.

A Huawei spokesman declined to comment on its impending partnership with the National Graphene Institute.

Chinese Giant Huawei Backs 'Wonder Material'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Sun Oct 18, 2015 11:50pm EDT

*China's Huawei to invest $1 billion to support developers over next five years*

HONG KONG





A man walks past a Huawei company logo outside the entrance of a Huawei office in Wuhan, Hubei province, October 9, 2012.

REUTERS/STRINGER

China's Huawei Technologies Co Ltd on Monday said it will spend $1 billion to support information and communication technology developers over the next five years.

"The aim is to help developers create innovative services and rapidly respond to customers' business needs," Huawei executive director and president of products and solutions Ryan Ding said in a statement.

(Reporting by Yimou Lee; Editing by Stephen Coates)

China's Huawei to invest $1 billion to support developers over next five years| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei bags 4G roll-out deal from Vodafone India for two circles*
| 16 Oct, 2015

NEW DELHI: Chinese equipment vendor Huawei has bagged a contract from Vodafone India for supply of base stations and other equipment for the latter's 4G networks in Karnataka and Kerala circles, where the telco is planning to launch the high-speed broadband services by December end.

Huawei is currently deploying 4G sites and expanding Vodafone's 3G network in these two circles, a person familiar with the matter, told ET, and said that Huawei is expected to get almost 60% share of 4G network deals from Vodafone India in the country. 

The person however didn't share the contract size. Apart from Kerala and Karnataka, Vodafone India also plans to roll out its 4G services starting end-December 2015 in Mumbai, Delhi, and Kolkata circles. The company had successfully acquired 4G (LTE) spectrum in 5 circles-- Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata, Kerala and Karnataka in February 2014 auctions.
India's No. 2 carrier is currently in talks with Swedish gear maker Ericsson and FinnishNokia Networks for equipment supply deals in the other three circles, where it has 4G bandwidth. 

A Vodafone spokesperson declined to comment, while Huawei didn't revert to ET queries on the contract. Currently, Finnish telecom gear maker Nokia Networks manages Vodafone India's almost pan-India 2G network and possesses the largest share of their 3G networks in the country, another person informed. 

Vodafone is planning to launch 4G high-speed data services on the 1800 MHz band using the FDD-LTE technology, and is also looking at improving the 3G experience for its customers in these circles. 

Huawei, the Shenzen-headquartered telecom equipment company, has already won 4G deals from India's leading telecom service provider, Bharti Airtel, for Delhi, Karnataka and Tamil Nadu service areas. 

In Karnataka and Tamil Nadu, two of Airtel's biggest telecom circles in the country, Huawei has deployed FDD-LTE based network for AirtelBSE 4.27 % on the 1800 MHz band. 

The gear maker has also deployed a TDD-LTE based 4G network for Airtel in the Delhi circle, using the 2300 Mhz frequency, where Ericsson has also deployed FDD-LTE based network. In Delhi circle, bothHuawei and Ericsson manage 2300 4G sites each, the person said. 

The first person said that Huawei is currently in talks with Idea Cellular, the country's third largest telecom operator, for upcoming 4G LTE services. Idea didn't immediately respond to an emailed request for comment. 

Indian mobile operators are bracing for even more competition in an already cutthroat market as Reliance Jio Infocomm, the telecoms unit of conglomerate Reliance IndustriesBSE 4.69 %, is getting ready to launch 4G broadband services by December. 

Bharti Airtel already offers 4G across over 300 circles, and is expanding further. Idea Cellular will also start offering 4G services starting early next year. Aircel too plans to offer mass market 4G services in circles where it has licenses. Tikona, which holds 2300 MHz spectrum in five circles, has already kicked off 4G home broadband service in Varanasi, and plans to offers high speed service in 30 more cities by the first quarter of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese IT giant offers smart grid solution to power companies in Africa*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-10-29 9:59:45


Chinese leading telecom company Huawei says power companies could collaborate with its smart grid solution based on its innovative information and communication technology (ICT) infrastructure towards improved energy efficiency.

The World Energy Council Executive Assembly and World Energy Leaders' Summit 2015 is being held in Ethiopia's capital Addis Ababa, where more than 300 major global energy stakeholders are deliberating on important and current issues on the energy sector.

In the margins of the event, exhibitors including Huawei are showcasing their technological innovations and solutions in promoting efficient energy. 

Huawei, in collaboration with the Ethiopian ministry of water, irrigation and electricity, on Wednesday hosted the Ethiopia Day and Huawei Electric Power Summit 2015 under the theme"Better Connected Smart Grid, Greater Energy Efficiency."

Jerry Ji, president of energy industry enterprise business group of Huawei, said that enhancing energy efficiency has become common goal for power companies around the world.

With Huawei's fully-connected smart grid solution based on ICT infrastructure, electric power companies could build safe, reliable, environmentally friendly, and sustainable power grids to improve energy and operational efficiency, said Ji.

Ji particularly told Xinhua that Huawei's innovative ICT solution could help power companies to enhance energy efficiency in the processes of generation, transmission, distribution and consumption.

"Smart grid is very important topic now in the whole energy sector. The idea behind smart grid is to provide green, more efficient electricity power to people. Now, in order to improve the power efficiency, the innovative ICT solution is the key," he said.

At the meeting, Huawei showcased its Fully-connected Smart Grid Solution in both a corporate operation scenario and electricity operation scenario.

The company also showcased its latest Advanced Metering Infrastructure (AMI) Solution, which Huawei says, provides a well-designed customer management system to help electric power companies improve operational efficiency.

During an exclusive interview in line with the on-going summit, Emily Melton, chief operating officer of the World Energy Council (WEC) has told Xinhua that China is a huge country with such massive influence in the energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei achieves high-speed connection milestone*
DECEMBER 01, 2015 2PM 

MEF has announced Huwaei’s 400G router and OTN equipment has achieved 100G CE 2.0 certification, which solidifies the fact that the router will support the future of high-speed connections in the internet and the cloud.

MEF, the defining body for carrier ethernet founded in 2001, is a global industry alliance comprising of more than 220 organisations including telecommunications service providers, cable MSOs, network equipment/software manufacturers, semiconductors vendors and testing organisations.

According to the consortium, standards-based carrier ethernet 2.0-based networks getting increasingly faster.

With the aim of accelerating the worldwide adoption of carrier-class ethernet networks and services, the MEF announced in May a Carrier Ethernet Equipment Certification Programme for 100G to support the deployment of CE 2.0 services with unprecedented speeds.

Previously, the upper limit for MEF CE 2.0 certifications was 10Gbps. For MEF, Huawei's achievement is significant, as it is 10 times the previous certification requirements of demanding certification. It is also a major challenge for MEF and participating vendors, the consortium says.

The Huawei 400G router and OTN equipment underwent many years of technical development, hundreds of hours of rigorous testing to ultimately achieve the successful completion of the entire certification process, says MEF. 

Huawei performed especially well in the short packet forwarding performance test, which included 36 hours of long time reliability testing, according to MEF.

Kevin Vachon, MEF chief operating officer, says, "Global network customers expect dynamic Third Network connectivity services delivered over more automated, interconnected networks and 100G is key to unlocking those services.

“The 100G CE 2.0 certification is a rigorous testing process for equipment vendors, and Huawei's achievement demonstrates its ability to deliver higher bandwidth and network capacity to meet the growing demand for dynamic services."

As a leader in global communications technology, driven by customer-centric innovation, Huawei continues to lead the industry, MEF says.

Huawei's 400G router solutions have been used commercially in more than 200 sites around the world and 400G OTN solutions have been successfully implemented with top operators around the world.

Huawei says it remains committed to open innovation and cooperation, which creates greater customer value, advancing the ICT industry, and ultimately contributing to the building of a better connected world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches Africa's 1st 4.5G demo in Namibia *
Xinhua, April 15, 2016




The Chinese company Huawei Technologies in conjunction with Namibia's MTC launched Thursday the 4.5G demo for the first time ever in Africa. [Photo/Xinhua]


*The Chinese company Huawei Technologies in conjunction with Namibia's MTC launched Thursday the 4.5G demo for the first time ever in Africa.*

The launch of 4G advanced and 4.5G live demo, attended by President Hage Geingob and several ministers, was held in the capital Windhoek.

Speaking during the launch, Huawei strategic director Eliz Liu said the 4.5G works are three times faster than the 4G that was launched in 2012.

According to Liu, the 4.5G has shown that it works fast at 8.2 MB per second.

She also pledged Huawei's support of the Harambee Prosperity Plan that was launched by Geingob last week to speed up implementation of projects.

"We voluntarily want to be part of the Harambee Prosperity Plan," she told the guests among them Geingob. "We want to contribute to this society."

Officially launching the 4.5G and the LTE Advanced technologies, Geingob said he appreciated Huawei's contribution to Namibia's information and technology sector.

"Without high-tech, one cannot catch up with the world," Geingob said.

MTC spokesperson Tim Ekandjo said they were excited about the partnership and the launch of the 4.5G.

"Huawei has been our technical suppliers for the past eight years," Ekandjo said.

He also said Huawei is one of the best tech equipment suppliers in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CCP

http://www.zdnet.com/article/huawei-tops-global-list-of-patent-applications/

*Huawei tops global list of patent applications*

Chinese networking equipment manufacturer applied for 3,898 patents last year, topping the global list of top applicants that also included Qualcomm, ZTE, and Samsung.

Huawei Technologies filed the most number of patent applications in 2015, topping the global list for the second consecutive year and ahead of others such as Qualcomm, Samsung Electronics, Sony, and HP.

According to the World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO), Huawei applied for 3,898 patents last year, up by 456 from 2014. Qualcomm, which filed 2,442 patent applications, ranked second on the list, followed by ZTE's 2,155 applications, Samsung's 1,683, and Mitsubishi Electric rounded up the top five with 1,593 applications.

Patents filed under the United Nations agency's PCT (Patent Cooperation Treaty) system provide successful applicants rights protection in 148 countries.

Last year, the number of PTC applications climbed 1.7 percent to 218,000, marking a new annual record, according to WIPO. US again contributed the highest number, retaining the pole position for 38 years with 57,385 patent applications, though, this was 6.7 percent lower than the previous year. While US led the charge here, China-based organisations fuelled much of the overall growth in 2015, the UN agency said.

Japan filed the second-highest number of PCT filings at 44,235, followed by China at 29,846. With these two Asian markets, as well as South Korea, the main growth drivers, Asia more than doubled its contribution to PCT applications since 2005 and currently accounted for 43 percent of global applications.

"Global intellectual property applications, like those for patents, trademarks and industrial designs provide a good indication of the incidence and location of innovation," said WIPO's director-general Francis Gurry. "We see through this indicator that, while the United States of America maintains its premier position, the geography of innovation continues to shift and to evolve, with Asia, and in particular Japan, China, and the Republic of Korea, forming the predominant geographical cluster."

Telecommunications vendors led the list of PCT filers in 2015, the agency said, adding that the computer technology and digital communications sectors also clocked the largest numbers of patent filings, each surpassing 16,000 applications. At 16,385 published applications or 8.2 percent of overall filings, computer technology contributed the largest share of PCT applications, followed by digital communications at 8 percent, electronic machinery at 7.3 percent, and medical technology at 6.3 percent.

Hewlett-Packard Development Company was the largest patent filer in the computer technology sector, followed by Huawei and Qualcomm. Huawei also topped its sector in digital communication, followed by ZTE and Qualcomm. Japan's Mitsubishi, Panasonic Intellectual Property Management, and Toyota Jidosha made the top three list in electronic machinery.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

China’s Huawei looks to build global smartphone brand

In this Friday, May 13, 2016 photo, sales staff wait for customers at a Huawei retails shop with an advertisement for the P9 featuring Scarlett Johansson, seen in the background, in Beijing, China. Chinese tech giant Huawei wants Americans to start thinking of it as a stylish smartphone brand. Huawei Technologies Ltd., which pulled out of the U.S. market for network switching gear four years ago due to security fears, became the No. 3 global smartphone seller last year and passed Apple as China’s most popular handset. This year, its 6-year-old consumer brand launched a new flagship, the P9, and is positioning it to compete with Apple and Samsung. (Ng Han Guan/Associated Press)
By Joe McDonald | AP May 17 at 4:26 AM
SHENZHEN, China — Chinese tech giant Huawei wants Americans to start thinking of it as a stylish smartphone brand.

Huawei Technologies Ltd., which pulled out of the U.S. market for network switching gear four years ago due to security fears, became the No. 3 global smartphone seller last year and passed Apple in China. This year, it launched a new flagship smartphone, the P9, and is positioning it to compete with Apple and Samsung.

“China has yet to create a high-end consumer brand. We want to take that goal onto our shoulders,” Eric Xu, one of Huawei’s three rotating co-CEOs, told industry analysts at a meeting in April.

To do that, Huawei must succeed in the United States the second- largest market for handsets after China, accounting for one-sixth of global sales, according to industry analysts. There, it starts with almost no market share and a name that consumers, if they know it at all, might associate with anxiety about possible Chinese spying rather than technology and style.

“It is more difficult than any other market they have ever entered,” said Nicole Peng of research firm Canalys. “I don’t think they have concrete plans yet.”


Outside the United States, the company is cranking up a global marketing campaign for the P9 featuring Hollywood stars Henry Cavill and Scarlett Johansson. For markets from Bangladesh to Mexico, it has recruited pop singers and football teams. It partnered with German photography powerhouse Leica to develop the camera on the P9.

The company has yet to say when it might sell the Android-based P9 to Americans or exactly how it will rebuild its U.S. presence.

“We’re definitely very patient with the U.S. market,” said Joy Tan, Huawei’s president for communications, when asked how it planned to connect with buyers. “We hope these phones will be accepted by American consumers.”

To meet its ambitious sales growth target of 30 percent a year, Huawei must increase its U.S. market share to double digits from below 2 percent now, said Peng of Canalys.
Huawei, pronounced “HWAH’-way,” has big resources to back up its aspirations.

It made a 36.9 billion yuan ($5.7 billion) profit last year on sales of 395 billion yuan ($60.8 billion). That was equal to just one-quarter of Apple Inc.’s sales, but Huawei spent $9 billion on research and development to Apple’s $8.1 billion.

Huawei shipped 108 million handsets last year, the first Chinese company to pass the 100 million mark. That is a distant third behind Samsung Electronics Ltd.’s 325 million handsets and Apple’s 231.5 million.


The company headquartered on a leafy campus in this southern Chinese tech hub adjacent to Hong Kong beat Apple and Samsung to market with a camera equipped with side-by-side lenses, one in black and white and one in color, that it says produces clearer images. The handset is slimmer than the iPhone 6s or Samsung’s Galaxy 7 but its screen is bigger than the Apple’s.

Huawei’s phones now are sold in the U.S. only through its website. But it has a potential opening with phone carriers that are the main sales channel and want more products, according to Gartner analyst Tuong H. Nguyen.

Its “deep understanding” of mobile technology “could be leveraged for quick product launches of good quality products,” Nguyen said in an email.

That depends on overcoming any lingering security fears.

The U.S. market for Huawei’s network gear evaporated in 2012 after a congressional panel deemed Huawei and Chinese rival ZTE Corp. potential security threats and recommended Americans avoid doing business with them. The previous year, a government panel forced Huawei to rescind its purchase of a small California computer company.

“This makes it difficult for Huawei and other Chinese vendors to penetrate this market,” said Nguyen.

Huawei rejects accusations it might facilitate Chinese spying and says American critics have failed to present evidence to back them up. The company is privately held but has begun releasing financial results in hopes increased transparency will ease Western security concerns.
For its part, ZTE has been making a quiet U.S. comeback in smartphones. Its market share grew to 4 percent last year, according to Canalys. It is competing with lower prices, not going after the brand-conscious premium tier where Huawei will face formidable competition from Apple and Samsung in their biggest market.

Founded in 1987 by a former military engineer, Huawei became the first Chinese supplier to break into the top ranks of a technology industry, where it competes with Nokia Corp. and Sweden’s LM Ericsson in network gear and wireless base stations. Employees joked that, operating behind the scenes for its first two decades, it was the biggest company no one ever heard of.

Huawei’s priority this year is a marketing campaign to “address the No. 1 issue that many people don’t know the company — especially in Western countries,” said Glory Cheung, president of marketing for its Consumer Business Group.

Huawei is cultivating a luxurious image for its smartphones that contrasts with Apple’s minimalism. It partnered with luxury brand Swarovski to design a women’s smartwatch.

“Not defined the Apple way,” said a slide Cheung showed during the April analyst event. It called that style “smart and clean but lifeless, soulless and cut off.”

Huawei’s venture into consumer devices follows the trail blazed by Nokia Corp. in the 1980s when the Finnish switching equipment maker started selling mobile phones.

For two decades, Nokia dominated that market, before fading with the switch to smartphones. Nokia sold its mobile phone unit to Microsoft Corp. in 2014 to focus on network gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

*A Look at Huawei, a Fast-Rising Smartphone Brand*
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
SHENZHEN, China — May 17, 2016, 6:12 AM ET


The rise of Huawei Technologies Ltd.'s 6-year-old smartphone brand by-the-numbers:

—108 million: The number of mobile phones Huawei shipped in 2015, the first Chinese brand to pass 100 million in a year and No. 4 worldwide after Nokia, Samsung and Apple, with a 8.7 percent market share.

—129 billion yuan ($19.9 billion): Huawei's sales of smartphones and other consumer devices last year, up 73 percent over 2014 and one-third of the company's total revenue of 395 billion yuan ($60.8 billion).

—36.9 billion yuan ($5.7 billion): Huawei's 2015 profit.

—59.6 billion yuan ($9 billion): Huawei's 2015 spending on research and development, outpacing Apple's $8.1 billion.

—170,000 people: Huawei's global workforce, about 40 percent non-Chinese and about half working in R&D, the company says.

—17.9 million: Number of smartphones Huawei sold in China in the final quarter of 2015, ahead of Apple's 17.1 million.

———
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/huawei-fast-rising-smartphone-brand-39162622

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's Huawei Expects 2020 Sales Revenue to Reach over 150 Bln USD*

2016-06-03 14:15:27 

CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Guan Chao





A file photo shows Huawei founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei. [Photo: baidu.com]

*Huawei, one of the world's largest telecom equipment makers, will endeavor to push its sales revenue up to 150 billion dollars by 2020, higher than the GDP of countries like Spain and South Korea（wrong！）, Huawei founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei raised the ambitious target at the National Conference of Science and Technology Innovation on Monday. *

The Shenzhen-based company Huawei has overtaken Apple as the top smart phone seller in China in the first quarter this year, and now it's the world's third largest smart phone brand.

Ren said Huawei had already made great strides into a "No Man's Land" for technological development, while underlining the importance of innovation in the next decades.

He added that in this place, where they have to guide themselves in their endeavors, Huawei, as a leading telecommunication company, will face up to the challenges and keep innovating.

According to Ren, currently Huawei has more than 80,000 research personnel and has long been committing over 10 percent of sales revenue to research and development. *Last year, Huawei's research budget stood at 9.2 billion dollars. They plan to further raise it to between 10 and 20 billion, going forward.*

Telecommunication and IT expert Ma Jihua said Huawei's achievement was inseparable from national support for innovation.

During this year's National Conference of Science and Technology Innovation, Chinese President Xi Jinping delivered a keynote speech, describing innovation as an important force in development, and stressing the role of scientific research in economic growth and social development.

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/06/03/4202s929766.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Sun Jul 24, 2016 10:00pm EDT

*China's Huawei says H1 sales revenue rose 40 pct year-on-year*

HONG KONG, July 25 Huawei Technologies Co Ltd , one of the world's largest telecoms equipment makers, on Monday posted a 40 percent rise in first-half sales revenue and said it would "maintain current momentum" this year.

Sales revenue reached 245.5 billion yuan ($36.8 billion) in the first six months of 2016, the company said in a statement. Operating margin fell to 12 percent from 18 percent in the previous half-year, it said.

The Shenzhen-based private company, which competes with Sweden's Ericsson for the top spot in the global market for telecoms equipment, did not elaborate in its brief statement.

"We are confident that Huawei will maintain its current momentum, and round out the full year in a positive financial position backed by sound ongoing operations," Chief Financial Officer Sabrina Meng said in the statement.

"*We achieved steady growth across all three of our business groups, thanks to a well-balanced global presence*," Meng said, referring to the company's telecom, consumer device and enterprise business segments.

The company earlier this year set a revenue target of $75 billion for 2016.

Last year, Huawei reported a 30 percent rise in first-half revenue.

http://www.reuters.com/article/huawei-tech-results-idUSL4N1A822U

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

Soon you will be buying drones that use Hisilicon chips.

And in a couple of years Hisilicon will be a fabless semiconductor company making 10 billion USD in annual sales. 

*华为海思芯片进军无人机领域：产品下半年上市*

2016-07-17 09:40:11 

今年就能买到基于华为海思Hisilicon芯片的无人机产品。

*这些无人机产品所采用的海思芯片，不是在手机上用的"麒麟"系列，而是改造自安防摄像头里用的芯片*。很多人不知道，华为海思在全球视频监控（安防摄像头）市场拿下了70%份额。这种静悄悄攻城略地的方式，符合这家公司低调的作风。

一家2016年3月份刚成立的公司，会在市场上提供基于海思视频监控芯片的无人机方案。根据芯片的影像性能，这家公司准备推出四种基础方案，面向消费级市场的高、中、低共3种，以及一种面向行业用户的方案。






由于这套方案采用了飞行平台和影像系统区分开的设计理念，所以方案的组合很灵活。*想进入无人机行业的厂商，可以买整套无人机系统，含影像系统、飞控系统和电调系统，自己只负责ID设计和硬件生产；也可以只买影像系统，然后对接自己的飞控和电调系统。*

提供方案的这家初创公司叫宙心科技，它看起来雄心勃勃，想成为无人机从"功能机"到"智能机"发展过程中的重要角色。

高通的骁龙飞行平台，也在讲同样的故事。基于高通手机芯片的两个产品，零零无限的HoverCamera和零度智控的Dobby已经在市场上亮相。

高通当时收购了一家美国无人机公司KMelRobotics，将其飞控系统与手机芯片结合，才有了骁龙飞行平台。

从手机芯片到无人机平台，有很多底层工作需要做。宙心科技的核心成员，还在上一家公司的时候，就是负责给高通做这项幕后工作的。他们在宣传资料里隐晦又骄傲地称，"世界上第一台基于智能芯片的无人机，就是出自该团队之手。"

其创始成员告诉雷锋网，当时（2015年初）除了高通的骁龙芯片，他们也在看其他芯片平台，那时候就与华为海思有过接触。做完高通的项目，他们从上一家公司出来，开始成立新的公司，投入华为海思的怀抱。






2016年春节刚过，宙心科技的核心成员到深圳坂田，与华为海思团队进行了几个月的封闭开发。6月底，他们回到总部北京。7月初，开发布会昭告天下，基于华为海思芯片的无人机平台诞生。

"华为进入消费级无人机市场，是很慎重的。他们本来有很多consern（顾虑），但现在没有了，说你们可以去见媒体了。"6月底，宙心科技创始成员开门见山地告诉雷锋网，他们基于海思芯片的无人机平台有三大技术优势：*1、电子稳像算法，最高支持4K分辨率视频；2、极速图传，"从摄像头采集输入到地面站影像输出，延迟只有100ms"；3、快速启动，"从冷启动到航拍业务启动完成，不超过3秒钟"。*

*如果说，高通平台的无人机，是给手机插上了翅膀，那么海思平台的无人机，就是给安防摄像头插上了翅膀。*本质上，还是得益于手机、安防摄像头和无人机都是人们拿来拍照、录像的设备。

宙心科技称，海思芯片适合作为无人机平台，是因为它的影像系统是最专业的，而且安防摄像头属于工业级应用，对环境的适应能力也强于为手机打造的平台。






人们常见的疑问是，安防摄像头芯片的计算性能，可以满足无人机的视觉计算要求吗？对此，宙心科技团队解释道，目前市面上的中高端视频监控产品，都是主打智能视频分析功能，比如人类识别、车牌识别等等。从技术上讲，海思的芯片采用了一种特殊的设计架构，它将"视频分析算法运算中频繁调用且消耗资源较大的主要算子实现硬化，以减少底层运算对CPU资源的消耗，节省CPU资源来做更多的智能分析应用"，这种硬化的算子，可以承载各种视觉算法。最新一代的海思芯片，已经有超过100个算子。

在海思半导体内部，与宙心科技展开合作的部门是数字媒体部（DigitalMedia），属于六大部门之一，*主要生产用于便携式相机（mobilecamera）、电视机顶盒（IP/DVBSTB）和智能电视（SmartTV）的芯片。视频监控摄像头、无人机和运动相机，又属于便携式相机类目下的产品。*

基于高通芯片的无人机产品，还没有到大规模量产的阶段。可以说，华为海思跟高通一起走在时代前列。但实际上，高通和华为海思都没有为无人机推出专门的芯片，而是采用了在原有芯片之上进行改造的策略。这大概说明，两家半导体公司对无人机市场的态度，仍以试探为主。

以宙心科技为代表的无人机方案公司，则迫不及待降低无人机的行业门槛，推动产业升级换代。



http://tech.china.com/news/11146420/20160717/23075345.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## oprih

That's a huge increase!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

oprih said:


> That's a huge increase!



At this rate, Huawei will probably meet its goal of 100 billion USD annual sales in 2017. 

A few years earlier than planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Huawei. DJI and BYD should cooperate!
@cnleio

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xunzi

To last long, it is all about creating an ecosystem of products and services. Huawei got it right when it vendor into the chip making. I also like Huawei logo. Simple, beautiful, and easy to memorize.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

A friend of mine bought this yesterday at Myphone store in Taipei.

KIRIN 955, 2.5GHz (A72) x 4

Compatible with Beidou, GPS, AGPS, and Glonass.

Solid, elegant built.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Huawei's revenues are skewed to the 2nd half, so...looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

TaiShang said:


> A friend of mine bought this yesterday at Myphone store in Taipei.
> 
> KIRIN 955, 2.5GHz (A72) x 4
> 
> Compatible with Beidou, GPS, AGPS, and Glonass.
> 
> Solid, elegant built.


I really hope Huawei put the flower logo on the back or front, replacing the word "huawei". Better yet, make it bright led red when turn on. It adds to the aesthetics and make the phone look super premium and unique among the android crowd. When you have such a beautiful logo, you have to market it and take full advantage of it to imprint on your products.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Slowdown? What slowdown?

*Chinese smartphone maker Huawei's H1 smartphone shipments rise 25 pct on-year*

Saheli Roy Choudhury | @sahelirc

7 Hours AgoCNBC.com






Chris Ratcliffe | Bloomberg | Getty Images

Chinese tech giant Huawei said smartphone shipments rose 25 percent on-year in the first half of the year, as consumers snapped up high-end phones in Europe and Central Asia.

Huawei Consumer Business Group said smartphone shipments were at 60.56 million in the January-June period, a 25 percent on-year increase.

In comparison, research firm International Data Corporation said in a report in June that smartphone shipments worldwide are expected to grow a mere 3.1 percent in 2016, compared to the 10.5 percent growth registered in the previous year.

Sales revenue for Huawei Consumer Business Group for the January-June period came in at 77.4 billion yuan ($11.59 billion). Huawei Consumer Business Group's full-year sales revenue guidance is $28 billion.

"We are quite confident we will achieve that," Roland Sladek, vice president for international media affairs at Huawei, told CNBC by phone.

Huawei's overall sales revenue for H1 2016, announced Monday, which includes its enterprise and carrier businesses, was 245.5 billion yuan, a 40 percent on-year increase. The company's operating margin was 12 percent.

The new flagship P9 and P9 Plus smartphones, which are one of Huawei's latest high-end premium phones, sold 4.5 million units in the first half of the year.

Sales of the P9 and P9 Plus outside China increased by 120 percent, when compared with sales of the previous P8 model for the first half of 2015.

Producing increasingly sophisticated smartphones is part of Huawei's strategy to become a high-end smartphone player, which would put the company in a better position to compete with the likes of Samsung and Apple in advanced markets such as the U.S.

"Huawei wants to be seen as a premium smartphone maker, not a mass market player," said Sladek.

While Huawei does not break down its sales revenue by geography, the company said growth in markets outside China was 1.6 times faster than that in the mainland.

Sladek said the Shenzhen-based company made strides in increasing brand awareness and market share in Europe and the Middle East.

Citing a study from market research firm GFK, Huawei stated its smartphone market share in countries such as Spain, Italy, Poland, Finland and the Czech Republic exceeded 20 percent.

To aid brand awareness and gain market share, Huawei launched the P9 in London in April.

"The brand awareness and market share progressions are more spectacular in Europe and in the Middle East because we started from a low brand perception. We are making strong inroads," Sladek said.

Other geographies remain important to Huawei. In Asia, China is Huawei's home base while it already established presence in markets such as Singapore, Myanmar and Malaysia.

Stateside, Huawei had been attempting to make in-roads by rolling out products, including the hybrid laptop MateBook and the Google Nexus 6P.

Huawei's ambition to conquer the U.S. market took a dent in June due to legal probes from the U.S. Department of Commerce.

But Huawei's consumer business group chief executive, Richard Yu, told CNBC it would not stop the Chinese tech giant from investing in the country because "U.S. consumers...need better products and innovations."

Yu had said in June the company's aim was to hold 25 percent of the global smartphone market within the next five years.

"There's still a long way to go to be a significant player in the U.S. The products are already there, so now we have to increase brand awareness." Sladek said.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/26/chin...smartphone-shipments-rise-25-pct-on-year.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

AndrewJin said:


> Huawei. DJI and BYD should cooperate!
> @cnleio



Adrew Jin, for this strategic advice you deserve to have life time supply of 5k Drones!

I approve this!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Sinopakfriend said:


> Adrew Jin, for this strategic advice you deserve to have life time supply of 5k Drones!
> 
> I approve this!!!



@AndrewJin has an eye on @GS Zhou 's DJI.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max Pain

TaiShang said:


> A friend of mine bought this yesterday at Myphone store in Taipei.
> 
> KIRIN 955, 2.5GHz (A72) x 4
> 
> Compatible with Beidou, GPS, AGPS, and Glonass.
> 
> Solid, elegant built.




Ive also been a user of Huawei Phones for quite a while but now recently ive been using LG G3 with Snapdragon 801,

one Issue that I came across is the fact that I dont get to read much information on how HiSilicon Kirin processors (that are totally made in China) perform as compared to Snapdragon series and the benchmark information.

I believe more Chinese companies like ZTE Xiaomi should also start using Kirin Processors, that will give it a huge boost,
Nowadays its Only Huawei I think that uses this series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Max Pain said:


> Ive also been a user of Huawei Phones for quite a while but now recently ive been using LG G3 with Snapdragon 801,
> 
> one Issue that I came across is the fact that I dont get to read much information on how HiSilicon Kirin processors (that are totally made in China) perform as compared to Snapdragon series and the benchmark information.
> 
> I believe more Chinese companies like ZTE Xiaomi should also start using Kirin Processors, that will give it a huge boost,
> Nowadays its Only Huawei I think that uses this series.



There is fierce competition among domestic makers. Hence, without government's involvement, Huawei's competitors would hardly use its own processors. 

I had read a while ago that the government might push Xiaomi and the likes to use domestic processors, but I am not sure any concrete step has been taken on this or not. 

Huawei P9, which I have seen and tested my self, is pretty sturdy and perform well. It comes with KIRIN processor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Max Pain

TaiShang said:


> There is fierce competition among domestic makers. Hence, without government's involvement, Huawei's competitors would hardly use its own processors.
> 
> I had read a while ago that the government might push Xiaomi and the likes to use domestic processors, but I am not sure any concrete step has been taken on this or not.
> 
> Huawei P9, which I have seen and tested my self, is pretty sturdy and perform well. It comes with KIRIN processor.



my Last phone was Honor 3c, Huawei has come a long way since then, they're innovating on yoy basis.

I agree the competition is tough and the Government has to step in because almost all the Smartphone makers depend in Qualcomm for the Snapdragon series for their Flagship devices with exception of Apple ofcourse, 
but judging by the amount of investment in R&D and innovation in domestic Chinese Industry id expect the Chinese processors to surpass the likes of Qualcomm,
this will only accelerate when other Chinese companies either invest in HiSilicon or use them in their devices since There has been huge surge in shipments of Smartphones from CHina to the rest of the World.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

Max Pain said:


> my Last phone was Honor 3c, Huawei has come a long way since then, they're innovating on yoy basis.
> 
> I agree the competition is tough and the Government has to step in because almost all the Smartphone makers depend in Qualcomm for the Snapdragon series for their Flagship devices with exception of Apple ofcourse,
> but judging by the amount of investment in R&D and innovation in domestic Chinese Industry id expect the Chinese processors to surpass the likes of Qualcomm,
> this will only accelerate when other Chinese companies either invest in HiSilicon or use them in their devices since There has been huge surge in shipments of Smartphones from CHina to the rest of the World.


I work with Qualcomm before. Let me tell you. Qualcomm is not in good shape right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Max Pain

xunzi said:


> I work with Qualcomm before. Let me tell you. Qualcomm is not in good shape right now.


I believe you but still almost all High end devices are still ordering Snapdragon Processors.
Id like to see the Chinese ones surpass them.
that will sure shake a lot of heads

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Huawei Honor 8 






Xiaomi Air Notebook*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Providence

Since copying the design and offering it at dirt cheap prices is not working, let's copy the brand name itself


----------



## GS Zhou

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin has an eye on @GS Zhou 's DJI.



I just ordered a pocket-size drone, dobby drone, made by the Chinese company Zerotech (零度智控). I'll update you guys once I get it and test it! 

Introduction video to the Dobby drone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> @AndrewJin has an eye on @GS Zhou 's DJI.


I'm now not so fond of his outdated drone.
I need DJI Phantom 4!
Coolest commercial drone so far.



GS Zhou said:


> I just ordered a pocket-size drone, dobby drone, made by the Chinese company Zerotech (零度智控). I'll update you guys once I get it and test it!
> 
> Introduction video to the Dobby drone


New selfie machine?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Huawei is not doing to well in HK am I right? Hk people love Samsung. My relative bought me a Samsung phone for my bday but I wanted a Huawei and they laughed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Domestic brands accounted for 93% of smartphones shipped in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

long_ said:


> *Huawei Honor 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi Air Notebook*



Beautiful designs



Providence said:


> Since copying the design and offering it at dirt cheap prices is not working, let's copy the brand name itself



Please elaborate your accusations in great details
Many thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Beautiful designs
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate your accusations in great details
> Many thanks





Three_Kingdoms said:


> Beautiful designs
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate your accusations in great details
> Many thanks



These guys are worried that one day they might have to feel content and gratified with a bowl of rice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

Providence said:


> Since copying the design and offering it at dirt cheap prices is not working, let's copy the brand name itself


Looks like someones jealous of Huawei's success.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *Huawei Honor 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiaomi Air Notebook*



I read the news about this new Xoami notebook on Liberty Times newspaper at the cafeteria.

Looks very sleek and elegant; definitely a top notch product for the cult-followers to consider.

This product brings a whole new dimension in pride in owning a certain brand. High level of materialist satisfaction, for sure, but, it generates cults and brings money.

As long as the cat catches mice (eating away foreign dominance), it is a good cat.

Xoami is a good cat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

cirr said:


> These guys are worried that one day they might have to feel content and gratified with a bowl of rice.



That is correct
See the sense of insecurity is already penetrating into their bones
Already 3 theads were started on the same so insignificant topic:
https://defence.pk/threads/usa-vs-china-mens-basketball.440716/
https://defence.pk/threads/kevin-durant-leads-u-s-to-106-57-exhibition-rout-of-china.440946/
http://defence.pk/threads/u-s-olympic-men’s-basketball-team-downs-china-107-57-in-2nd-exhibition.441375/

On the events of some minor games where the world of sports hardly winks an eyelid alongside these frustrated guys, they have been pumping frantically as if they have found a dollar near the gutter!
China was fielding a team of 23-y-old of whom few if none at all have much international match experience in the top flight and to bring back a bit of history, en route of getting crowned the Asians' Champions for the 16th times, China beat India 104-58. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2015_FIBA_Asia_Championship
I bet China and fans hardly shouted for much joy after that match in the Championship. The practising matches with USA are good experience for our young team whose target is on much bigger achievements down the stretches of their careers. BTW, Yi JL didnt play.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches dual-lens flagship smartphone P9 in India*
(Xinhua) August 18, 2016





Former Miss Universe and Bollywood actress Sushmita Sen (C) joins the launching ceremony of Huawei P9 smartphone in New Delhi, India, Aug. 17, 2016. Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei on Wednesday launched its dual-lens flagship smartphone P9 in India at Rs 39,999 (about 597 U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/Stringer)







Former Miss Universe and Bollywood actress Sushmita Sen attends the launching ceremony of Huawei P9 smartphone in New Delhi, India, Aug. 17, 2016. Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei on Wednesday launched its dual-lens flagship smartphone P9 in India at Rs 39,999 (about 597 U.S. dollars). (Xinhua/Stringer)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_Huawei may be going places?_

--------
*Huawei invests in eco-system*
Source: Agencies | September 3, 2016, Saturday |






HUAWEI Technologies plans to invest a total of US$1 billion to attract global developers to help it set up its own eco-system, the firm said yesterday in Shanghai.

The Shenzhen-based firm intends to spend the US$1 billion by 2020 and to cooperate with Intel and SAP to establish a data-driven and cloud world, said Guo Wei, Huawei’s rotating chief executive.

“It’s a big cake (for digital transformation) and we are glad to share with partners and developers,” Guo told the Huawei Connect conference yesterday in Shanghai.

Huawei has so far invested US$300 million for this purpose.

In the next decade, the global digital transformation will create a market of US$100 trillion, according to the World Economic Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_Huawei may be going places?_

--------
*Huawei invests in eco-system*
Source: Agencies | September 3, 2016, Saturday |






HUAWEI Technologies plans to invest a total of US$1 billion to attract global developers to help it set up its own eco-system, the firm said yesterday in Shanghai.

The Shenzhen-based firm intends to spend the US$1 billion by 2020 and to cooperate with Intel and SAP to establish a data-driven and cloud world, said Guo Wei, Huawei’s rotating chief executive.

“It’s a big cake (for digital transformation) and we are glad to share with partners and developers,” Guo told the Huawei Connect conference yesterday in Shanghai.

Huawei has so far invested US$300 million for this purpose.

In the next decade, the global digital transformation will create a market of US$100 trillion, according to the World Economic Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Huawei sees 85% of enterprise apps becoming cloud-based*
USANEE MONGKOLPORN
THE NATION September 5, 2016 1:00 am

*HUAWEI PREDICTS that by 2025 all enterprise IT solutions will be “cloudified”, and more than 85 per cent of enterprise applications will be cloud-based.*

Every company will integrate its core business with the cloud, and will be on the look-out for cloud solutions that best suit them, Ken Hu, Huawei's rotating chief executive officer, said during the "Huawei Connect 2016" event in Shanghai last week. "Cloud is changing everything," he said. "We view change as a process of rebirth. For any business in the Cloud 2.0 era, change brings hope. And through action, we can create the future."

Enterprises that were born in the cloud led the development of the first cloud era, disrupting industries around the world, he said, adding that he believed the next 10 years would be the era of Cloud 2.0, marking the rise of countless industry clouds.

China's largest telecommunications company held "Huawei Connect 2016" from August 31 to September 2 under the theme of "Shape the Cloud", with the aim of exploring cloud-era trends and how different industries can achieve digital transformation by developing cloud technology and contributing to the cloud ecosystem.

This forms part of Huawei's plan to jump into the information and communications technology industry, apart from the telecoms industry.

Around 20,000 ICT industry leaders and experts from over 120 countries and regions gathered for event, which marked the first time that Huawei had publicly given a comprehensive look at its cloud strategy.

Hu explained that the company aimed to position itself as the enabler and driver of an intelligent world to become a preferred partner that enables digital and cloud transformation, while actively contributing to the cloud ecosystem through openness, collaboration and shared success.

The CEO said the company was focusing to invest in three key strategic areas in the future: devices, network and cloud. He compared devices to "feelers" that give all things the ability to sense their environments, while networks will connect everything, and the cloud will be the source of intelligence behind all things.

"Over the next five to 10 years, we will see all kinds of smart devices that automatically adapt to various use scenarios. Optical and wireless networks will provide ubiquitous, ultra-broadband connections.

"In the meantime, interconnected computers spread across the planet will aggregate vast amounts of data, forming a 'digital brain' in the cloud. This digital brain will evolve in real time, and it will never age, providing intelligence that can be called upon at any time by people and machines via high-speed connections and devices," he told his audience.

Diana Yuan, president of marketing and solutions sales at Huawei Enterprise Business Group, said Huawei was currently working closely with partners to develop innovative ICT solutions, and helping global customers to drive digital transformation and lead the trend.

The company is focused on customer-centric solutions and strong partnership enabling customers to achieve business success, she said.

To accelerate these shifts, Huawei has established 10 interconnected Open Labs around the world to facilitate fast dialogue around business models, market needs and technology solutions in various markets, she added. Huawei and its global strategic partner Accenture issue enterprise-cloud solutions together.

They jointly provide verified enterprise SAP and Oracle cloud solutions, which are based on the Huawei FusionCloud solution for global enterprise customers' core applications to provide one-stop service.

In the past two years, experts from Huawei and Accenture have worked side by side to develop enterprise cloud solutions to help clients reduce large capital investment in IT and meet flexible and scalable system requirements, Yuan explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

When was the last time Huawei made a sizable acquisition?

Huawei's growth seems more or less all organic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Huawei’s three tenets for making the most of the cloud opportunity*
By James Bourne
05 September 2016, 11:11 a.m.
Categories Enterprise, Infrastructure





_(c)iStock.com/Anil Bolukbas_


With an increasingly open IT ecosystem, there are three key principles for all businesses, from SMBs to enterprises, to make the most of their lot: *cooperation over competition*, *benefit sharing*, and *creating a bigger market rather than fighting for a larger share*.

That was the verdict of Guo Ping, rotating CEO of Chinese telco Huawei, at the company’s Huawei Connect event. “Essentially, marketplace advantages will come from within an organisation, as has traditionally been the case, and also externally from the ecosystem in which they operate – forming a combination of both competitive and ecological advantages,” said Guo in the third day’s keynote.

“The ICT ecosystem will be more open, dynamic, and symbiotic. Every enterprise, big or small, can take part in this interdependent, symbiotic, and regenerative community of common interests, as long as it has its own unique value and makes its own unique contribution,” Guo added.

The previous days have seen a plethora of announcements from the Chinese vendor, with Connect being the first time that Huawei had ‘publicly given a comprehensive look at its cloud strategy’. The overall theme of Connect was “shape the cloud”, and Huawei predicts that by 2025 all enterprise IT will be ‘cloudified’, while 85% of enterprise applications will be based in the cloud.

There were plenty of numerical analogies floating around too; cloud 2.0 was used not infrequently to describe the future of IT, while another announcement prognosticated upon bank 3.0 – first noted in a 2012 book by Brett King, and used here to annotate a new financial cloud solution from Huawei and Infosys.

Ken Hu, another of Huawei’s rotating CEOs, argued that the coming 10 years will envisage the era of cloud 2.0. “Cloud is changing everything,” Hu said. “We view change as a process of rebirth. For any business in the cloud 2.0 era, change brings hope. And through action, we can create the future.”

Huawei announced enterprise cloud solutions with partner Accenture, alongside research from Forrester around digital transformation, while the Chinese giant also announced its latest excursions into the world of all-flash storage, unveiling System OceanStor Dorado V3, bolstered with support from Intel, Oracle, and Brocade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's tech giant Huawei supports startups in France
September 07, 2016
Xinhua*

BORDEAUX, France, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- Three French startups received awards Monday evening for their products that could make everyday life better experience in the near future, joining previous winners of a national program designed to support innovative entrepreneurs.

*The program, named Digital In-Pulse, was set up three years ago by Huawei France, in a bid to support innovative small and medium companies across the country and meanwhile reinforce cooperation between them and talents in Shenzhen, a coastal city in southern China where Huawei is headquartered.*

Since 2014, nearly 30 French companies have benefited from the program, including financial support of up to 50,000 euros, business trips to China and personalized follow-ups from Business France, a government-affiliated business promotion body and Huawei's partner on this program.

Speaking at a ceremony in Bordeaux City hall for the three winners, William Lv, vice president of Huawei France, reasserted Huawei's promise to contribute as much as possible to the French economy and generate local jobs by supporting France's digital transformation.

"France should be proud of its innovation ecosystem and its high level education. FrenchTech is not only a label, but also an energy that France should support," he said.

This is the first time that the competition has been held in Bordeaux, led by Huawei in partnership with a bunch of local partners. A panel of seven professionals chose the three winning companies out of a total of 25 candidates.

　　GreenMe, a company established in 2012 in Landes, took the first prize, for its product that could continuously measure different factors of a workplace so as to make it more comfortable and efficient.

　　The company will receive 50,000 euros from Huawei and participate in the Digital In-Pulse Forum in China in October, an event that will allow it to discover the Chinese digital ecosystem and to build its own professional network in China.

　　The second and third prizes were awarded respectively to Cogniteev for its OnCrawl solution, which helps business operators discover errors on their website, and to Qucit for its mobile applications that calculate traffic flows in cities and predict congestions based on realtime data.

　　Alexandre Dugarry, president of GreenMe, said that the Digital In-Pulse program and his upcoming trip to China will accelerate the international development of his business. The chance to get a closer look at the Chinese market is especially valuable, he added.

　　Bordeaux Mayor Alain Juppe, who also attended the ceremony, thanked Huawei for organizing this competition, saying the program offers support to innovative French startups and link them to the international market and in particular the Chinese market.

　　The Huawei-sponsored innovation contest this year is staged in four French cities, including Lyon, Lille, Nice and Bordeaux, and 12 companies will be awarded.

　　The event connects the French digital industry with the Chinese one and the main topics covered by the competition, such as Big Data, smart technologies and connected objects are at the heart of research and development strategies of Huawei, a leading Chinese tech giant with branches across the world.

　　Chinese companies like Huawei have in recent years devoted great resources to developing innovative products or remodeling services based on latest technologies, but innovation is a buzzword beyond the business circle in China, as the country has been pushing to make technological innovation a new engine of global growth during its G20 presidency, observers say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

*Saved by his smartphone: South African businessman survives robbery after gunman's bullet is deflected by his mobile when he is shot in the chest*

*Siraaj Abrahams was ambushed by two raiders in Cape Town, South Africa *
*They tried to pull him out of his car but 41-year-old decided to fight back *
*One man pulled out a gun and fired a shot at the chest of the father-of-five*
*But the bullet deflected off Mr Abrahams' mobile phone in his top pocket* 
By JENNIFER NEWTON FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 11:12 EST, 12 September 2016 | UPDATED: 13:02 EST, 12 September 2016



A businessman who has shot in the chest by armed raiders during a robbery in South Africa was saved when the gunman's bullet deflect off his mobile phone.

Siraaj Abrahams, 41, was ambushed as he pulled up outside his house in Cape Town by two masked men who tried to pull him out of his vehicle.

During the fracas, a 9mm bullet was fired at close range towards Mr Abraham's chest.








Siraaj Abrahams shows off the hole in his jacket where the bullet struck him but deflected off his mobile phone 

However, it miraculous hit off his Huawei P8 Lite smartphone, which he had stowed away in his jacket pocket.

Eventually the raiders ran off with just £15 in cash and even though Mr Abrahams was shaken - he was unhurt thanks to his mobile phone.

Now all he has to show for his 'near death experience' is a tiny mark on his chest and a hole in his jacket where the bullet struck.

The drama unfolded as the father-of-five was returning home from a birthday party in his Hyundai pick-up truck.

As he waited for his electric fence to open, the two men pounced on him, trying to pull him out of his vehicle.

But Mr Abrahams decided to fight back, and that is when the weapon was discharged.







The bullet miraculously hit off his Huawei P8 Lite smartphone, pictured, which he had stowed away in his jacket pocket







Despite the phone saving Mr Abrahams' life, an ECG report revealed that his heart had stopped for a few seconds after the shot was fired 

He told the Daily Voice: 'I didn't even see it coming; the first one just pulled open the door. He pulled me out of the bakkie (truck) and we began to struggle.

'During the struggle, he second was, who was two metres away, fired a shot at me.'

Mr Abrahams 16-year-old daughter, who was returning home from a friend's house, found her father lying on the driveway outside his car.

He added: 'When I woke, I just felt this burning feeling over my chest and felt to see where it was and if there was blood.'

The 41-year-old was then rushed to hospital where an ECG report estimated Mr Abrahams' heart had stopped for a few seconds after the shot was fired.

And his stunned wife Shamiela, 41, says her husband had been saved by an act of 'divine intervention'.






Police are now investigating the attack and say that the two suspects are still at large. Pictured is his damaged phone 

She said: 'We said Allah is great, because this is all God's work, everything had to happen the way it did.

'We received an ECG report that showed he had flatlined for a few seconds.'

Police are now investigating the attack and say that the two suspects are still at large.

Meanwhile phone manufacturer Huawei has sent Mr Abrahams a brand new P9 Lite to replace his damaged phoe.

Huawei sub-Saharan Africa marketing director Hawa Hyath said: 'We had a similar story in Africa a few years ago where a media pad received a bullet wheile a researcher was conducting his field work.

'We first read about Siraaj's story in out Nigeria office, then it travelled to our Kenya office and landed up in China.' 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...artphone-shot-chest-robbery-South-Africa.html

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Dungeness

Armed with Samsung Note 7, and armored with Huawei P8, you are now invincible!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

Samsung note7 is for suicide, Huawei P8 is for life saving....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> Samsung note7 is for suicide, Huawei P8 is for life saving....



Note 7 can be used as a grenade too.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Echo_419

AndrewJin said:


> Samsung note7 is for suicide, Huawei P8 is for life saving....


Note 7 can be used as a grenade

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> Meanwhile phone manufacturer Huawei has sent Mr Abrahams a brand new P9 Lite to replace his damaged phoe.



That's a very nice gesture by Huawei.



AndrewJin said:


> Samsung note7 is for suicide, Huawei P8 is for life saving....





Dungeness said:


> Note 7 can be used as a grenade too.



Call it IED. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> Note 7 can be used as a *grenade* too.





Echo_419 said:


> Note 7 can be used a *grenade*


Are you long lost sisters?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

Huawei should really push the story in America!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

This guy is fortunate.



AndrewJin said:


> Are you long lost sisters?


Some lovely things may be happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

you own a note 7, youre a terrorist. you own a huawei, youre a terrorist with bullet proof vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


> Are you long lost sisters?




That is called "Click".


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> That is called "Click".


----------



## cirr

*DT and Huawei smash 5G barrier with 1.2 Gbps LTE demo*

telecoms | Posted: 14 Sep 2016, 11:20





The Berlin-based demo was a pure speeds’n’feeds play, and achieved some eye-watering data rates using 4×4 MIMO and five carrier aggregation, the first this correspondent has seen. The trial was done “in the wild”, according to DT, and meant the usual catch of “under lab conditions” can well and truly take a back seat.

To be fair 1.2 Gbps is an impressive feat, and one conducted over the mobile radio to show it is possible in the real world for real users on real phones, instead of the optimised scenarios in a vendor’s lab. The inference from DT is that this is in aid of supporting super high quality video spamming the network (KT was talking about 8K mobile video streaming recently…) as well as “detail rich games” which is presumably going to be led by VR.

*Of course 5G was mentioned, how could it not be, but the announcement was more about using this super-dooper new LTE service to drive the evolution of wireless towards the fifth gen instead of needless hyperbole and marketing hype. The name for the new service? LTE-Advanced Pro.*

“As you can see, our network delivers. We are ahead of our time and ahead of the competition,” boasted Claudia Nemat, DT’s Board Member for Europe and Technology.

Meanwhile in other Huawei news, the Chinese megavendor has launched a software-defined security solution over at its Huawei Connect event. The solution is intended to be a guarantee of security for enterprise tenants’ applications hosted on cloud services. Adding a splash of NFV, Huawei said it virtualizes hardware security devices while automating deployment and delivering efficiency gains.

http://en.ofweek.com/news/DT-and-Huawei-smash-5G-barrier-with-1-2-Gbps-LTE-demo-42427

5G for the price of 4G? Huawei rules!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

http://www.express.co.uk/life-style...Note-7-Explode-Pictures-Damage-Refund-UK-Jeep

Luckily the guy didn't get burn to death by note 7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sanchez

The news source didn't mention if the phone was still usable in making phone calls. It'd be a great PR for Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

the phone still work after that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

**** note 7..I am gonna toss him an iphone 7 and a headphone and watch him die of frustration.


----------



## Dungeness

Apparently, it is not merely coincident that the Huawei phone could stop bullet. Huawei claimed they used "military helmet" grade material on some of their high end phones a couple of years ago.

*华为鼓吹荣耀6 Plus背部材质达军用头盔防弹级硬度*
_2014.12.16 21:49:00 来源: 新浪手机 作者:新浪手机 ( 1 条评论 )_


http://www.techweb.com.cn/tele/2014-12-16/2107581.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

41? Those must have been 41 hard years.


----------



## ahojunk

alaungphaya said:


> 41? Those must have been 41 hard years.


.
What are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Hope everyone will have such luck whatever you meet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

ahojunk said:


> .
> What are you talking about?



The man in question looks far older than 41. More like mid-50's.


----------



## cnleio

Lucky man with a HuaWei smartphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Bullet fending Chinese smartphone symbolizes smart ‘Madein China’ products*
*Sept 17, 2016*
*People's Daily*







BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- A recent news story about a Huawei smartphone, which saved the life of a businessman who was shot by robbers in South Africa, was one of the most read on social media in China.

It has also helped draw fresh attention to Chinese brands or "Made in China" products.

*It might be a coincidental or magical episode for Chinese brands in that story, but on the other hands, the "Made in China" products are winning substantial recognition and praises from their users worldwide.*

China is turning *from a "manufacturing powerhouse" to "a smart, intelligent manufacturing giant,*" which is providing the world with brilliant, innovative products and services with high technical and *cultural inputs.*

*CHINESE HANDPHONES POPULAR WORLDWIDE*

According to British newspaper Daily Mail, South African businessman Siraaj Abraham was ambushed by masked raiders late August outside his house in Cape Town, and one of the robbers shot Abraham in the chest from a distance of only two meters.

Thanks to a Huawei P8 Lite smartphone stored in Abraham's front pocket, which was hit by a 9mm bullet but fended the bullet from entering the 41-year-old man's body, his life was miraculously saved.

The Huawei smartphone does not have a metal body, but its plastic build managed to stopa flying bullet.

Huawei later presented Abraham with a brand new Huawei P9 Lite to replace his damagedphone, for free.

Advertising giant WPP's market research unit, Millward Brown, believed that China's telecom leader Huawei enjoys a growing business presence worldwide, and its smartphones have become a powerful growth engine with soaring popularity and reputation with consumers.

Xiaomi smartphones, which emerged in recent years in China, are also highly sought after overseas. Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi now has gradually entered Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, India and Brazil, among others, *after its products were launched in Taiwan and Hong Kong regions of China in April 2013.*

The popularity of OPPO, another Chinese smartphone brand, is steadily growing in Africa and Arab countries like Egypt.






*CHINA'S MOVIES, TV SERIALS ENTER ORDINARY AFRICAN HOUSES*

Watching TV was luxury in Africa in the past, with an initial installation charge of 200 U.S. dollars, a commissioning cost of 50 dollars, and a subscribing fee of at least 47 dollars, recalled a office salary earner called Joseph in Kenya.

Nowadays, Kenyans only need to pay 20 dollars for a set top box and some 2.5 dollars extra for a package to watch quality digital programs. This is brought to Kenya by Star Times, a Chinese private company that has successfully made its foot prints in the African continent.

*Zhang Junqi, CEO of Star Times' Kenya subsidiary, said that over the past years, Star Times has established branches in more than 30 African countries like Nigeria, South Africa and Tanzania, with more than 8 million subscribers.*

Star Times has become the most influential digital television operator in Africa now, Zhangsaid.

To meet the rising demand for Chinese movies and TV programs by more and more Africans, the company established a regional producing center in 2011. In a Chinese movie and TV channel launched by Star Times, those stories about daily life of Chinese families, Chinese countryside and success stories of individuals are most popular among the audience.

He said while Chinese products are bringing the Chinese people and African people closer, Africans look forward to learning more about China and regard the Chinese TV serials as echoing and reflecting the feelings and experiences of their own.

*CHINESE METRO VEHICLES WIN PRAISES FROM RIO OLYMPICS HOSTS*

Chinese metro vehicles or coaches have won praises from the hosts of the Rio Olympics which just was held in the Brazilian city last month.

The city of Rio de Janeiro opened its long-awaited metro Linha 4 a week before the Olympoic Games began. The coaches of the line were made by Chinese producers.

Cristiano Mendoza, a project manager of Rio Metro Barra which ran the line, said in a letter to the line's contractor, the Changchun Railway Vehicles Company, expressing appreciation for the good work done by the company.

*"The newest set of modern railway vehicles have won not only praises from Rio Metro Barra, but also the citizens of Rio and Rio Olympics audiences and sportsmen and sportswomen from around the world," said Mendoza.*

The Changchun Railway Vehicles Company has already signed contracts to provide vehicles for subways and metros in five Brazilian cities with a total of over 600 coaches worth about 1 billion dollars.

During the Olympic games, the Chinese coaches have played a major role in offering top-quality transport services to the public, said Rio metro people.

@AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Bullet fending Chinese smartphone symbolizes smart ‘Madein China’ products*
> *Sept 17, 2016*
> *People's Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- A recent news story about a Huawei smartphone, which saved the life of a businessman who was shot by robbers in South Africa, was one of the most read on social media in China.
> 
> It has also helped draw fresh attention to Chinese brands or "Made in China" products.
> 
> *It might be a coincidental or magical episode for Chinese brands in that story, but on the other hands, the "Made in China" products are winning substantial recognition and praises from their users worldwide.*
> 
> China is turning *from a "manufacturing powerhouse" to "a smart, intelligent manufacturing giant,*" which is providing the world with brilliant, innovative products and services with high technical and *cultural inputs.*
> 
> *CHINESE HANDPHONES POPULAR WORLDWIDE*
> 
> According to British newspaper Daily Mail, South African businessman Siraaj Abraham was ambushed by masked raiders late August outside his house in Cape Town, and one of the robbers shot Abraham in the chest from a distance of only two meters.
> 
> Thanks to a Huawei P8 Lite smartphone stored in Abraham's front pocket, which was hit by a 9mm bullet but fended the bullet from entering the 41-year-old man's body, his life was miraculously saved.
> 
> The Huawei smartphone does not have a metal body, but its plastic build managed to stopa flying bullet.
> 
> Huawei later presented Abraham with a brand new Huawei P9 Lite to replace his damagedphone, for free.
> 
> Advertising giant WPP's market research unit, Millward Brown, believed that China's telecom leader Huawei enjoys a growing business presence worldwide, and its smartphones have become a powerful growth engine with soaring popularity and reputation with consumers.
> 
> Xiaomi smartphones, which emerged in recent years in China, are also highly sought after overseas. Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi now has gradually entered Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, India and Brazil, among others, *after its products were launched in Taiwan and Hong Kong regions of China in April 2013.*
> 
> The popularity of OPPO, another Chinese smartphone brand, is steadily growing in Africa and Arab countries like Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHINA'S MOVIES, TV SERIALS ENTER ORDINARY AFRICAN HOUSES*
> 
> Watching TV was luxury in Africa in the past, with an initial installation charge of 200 U.S. dollars, a commissioning cost of 50 dollars, and a subscribing fee of at least 47 dollars, recalled a office salary earner called Joseph in Kenya.
> 
> Nowadays, Kenyans only need to pay 20 dollars for a set top box and some 2.5 dollars extra for a package to watch quality digital programs. This is brought to Kenya by Star Times, a Chinese private company that has successfully made its foot prints in the African continent.
> 
> *Zhang Junqi, CEO of Star Times' Kenya subsidiary, said that over the past years, Star Times has established branches in more than 30 African countries like Nigeria, South Africa and Tanzania, with more than 8 million subscribers.*
> 
> Star Times has become the most influential digital television operator in Africa now, Zhangsaid.
> 
> To meet the rising demand for Chinese movies and TV programs by more and more Africans, the company established a regional producing center in 2011. In a Chinese movie and TV channel launched by Star Times, those stories about daily life of Chinese families, Chinese countryside and success stories of individuals are most popular among the audience.
> 
> He said while Chinese products are bringing the Chinese people and African people closer, Africans look forward to learning more about China and regard the Chinese TV serials as echoing and reflecting the feelings and experiences of their own.
> 
> *CHINESE METRO VEHICLES WIN PRAISES FROM RIO OLYMPICS HOSTS*
> 
> Chinese metro vehicles or coaches have won praises from the hosts of the Rio Olympics which just was held in the Brazilian city last month.
> 
> The city of Rio de Janeiro opened its long-awaited metro Linha 4 a week before the Olympoic Games began. The coaches of the line were made by Chinese producers.
> 
> Cristiano Mendoza, a project manager of Rio Metro Barra which ran the line, said in a letter to the line's contractor, the Changchun Railway Vehicles Company, expressing appreciation for the good work done by the company.
> 
> *"The newest set of modern railway vehicles have won not only praises from Rio Metro Barra, but also the citizens of Rio and Rio Olympics audiences and sportsmen and sportswomen from around the world," said Mendoza.*
> 
> The Changchun Railway Vehicles Company has already signed contracts to provide vehicles for subways and metros in five Brazilian cities with a total of over 600 coaches worth about 1 billion dollars.
> 
> During the Olympic games, the Chinese coaches have played a major role in offering top-quality transport services to the public, said Rio metro people.
> 
> @AndrewJin


Inclusive growth powered by China!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> *Zhang Junqi, CEO of Star Times' Kenya subsidiary, said that over the past years, Star Times has established branches in more than 30 African countries like Nigeria, South Africa and Tanzania, with more than 8 million subscribers.*
> 
> Star Times has become the most influential digital television operator in Africa now, Zhangsaid.



Interesting! A private business is doing CCTV's job?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Lucky guy, while Good gesture by Huawei team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Lucky guy, while Good gesture by Huawei team.



I read an analysis yesterday, the main reason, the pistol is not powerful type, though Huawei smartpone quality is good.
Actually I support this opinion. This guy is lucky afterall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Dungeness said:


> *Saved by his smartphone: South African businessman survives robbery after gunman's bullet is deflected by his mobile when he is shot in the chest*
> 
> *Siraaj Abrahams was ambushed by two raiders in Cape Town, South Africa *
> *They tried to pull him out of his car but 41-year-old decided to fight back *
> *One man pulled out a gun and fired a shot at the chest of the father-of-five*
> *But the bullet deflected off Mr Abrahams' mobile phone in his top pocket*
> By JENNIFER NEWTON FOR MAILONLINE
> 
> PUBLISHED: 11:12 EST, 12 September 2016 | UPDATED: 13:02 EST, 12 September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> A businessman who has shot in the chest by armed raiders during a robbery in South Africa was saved when the gunman's bullet deflect off his mobile phone.
> 
> Siraaj Abrahams, 41, was ambushed as he pulled up outside his house in Cape Town by two masked men who tried to pull him out of his vehicle.
> 
> During the fracas, a 9mm bullet was fired at close range towards Mr Abraham's chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siraaj Abrahams shows off the hole in his jacket where the bullet struck him but deflected off his mobile phone
> 
> However, it miraculous hit off his Huawei P8 Lite smartphone, which he had stowed away in his jacket pocket.
> 
> Eventually the raiders ran off with just £15 in cash and even though Mr Abrahams was shaken - he was unhurt thanks to his mobile phone.
> 
> Now all he has to show for his 'near death experience' is a tiny mark on his chest and a hole in his jacket where the bullet struck.
> 
> The drama unfolded as the father-of-five was returning home from a birthday party in his Hyundai pick-up truck.
> 
> As he waited for his electric fence to open, the two men pounced on him, trying to pull him out of his vehicle.
> 
> But Mr Abrahams decided to fight back, and that is when the weapon was discharged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet miraculously hit off his Huawei P8 Lite smartphone, pictured, which he had stowed away in his jacket pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the phone saving Mr Abrahams' life, an ECG report revealed that his heart had stopped for a few seconds after the shot was fired
> 
> He told the Daily Voice: 'I didn't even see it coming; the first one just pulled open the door. He pulled me out of the bakkie (truck) and we began to struggle.
> 
> 'During the struggle, he second was, who was two metres away, fired a shot at me.'
> 
> Mr Abrahams 16-year-old daughter, who was returning home from a friend's house, found her father lying on the driveway outside his car.
> 
> He added: 'When I woke, I just felt this burning feeling over my chest and felt to see where it was and if there was blood.'
> 
> The 41-year-old was then rushed to hospital where an ECG report estimated Mr Abrahams' heart had stopped for a few seconds after the shot was fired.
> 
> And his stunned wife Shamiela, 41, says her husband had been saved by an act of 'divine intervention'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police are now investigating the attack and say that the two suspects are still at large. Pictured is his damaged phone
> 
> She said: 'We said Allah is great, because this is all God's work, everything had to happen the way it did.
> 
> 'We received an ECG report that showed he had flatlined for a few seconds.'
> 
> Police are now investigating the attack and say that the two suspects are still at large.
> 
> Meanwhile phone manufacturer Huawei has sent Mr Abrahams a brand new P9 Lite to replace his damaged phoe.
> 
> Huawei sub-Saharan Africa marketing director Hawa Hyath said: 'We had a similar story in Africa a few years ago where a media pad received a bullet wheile a researcher was conducting his field work.
> 
> 'We first read about Siraaj's story in out Nigeria office, then it travelled to our Kenya office and landed up in China.'
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...artphone-shot-chest-robbery-South-Africa.html



There is a similar story in India too 

A soldier during the Kargil war was saved by a Five Rupee Coin which was in his shirt pocket

Otherwise the bullet would have pierced his chest 

That soldier went on to win India's highest Gallantry award


----------



## cirr

*Huawei to focus on AI in bid to boost core business*

China Daily, September 28, 2016



Ren Zhengfei, CEO of Huawei. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd will focus on using artificial intelligence to boost its core networking gear business while stepping up efforts to recruit AI talents from the United States, its founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei said.

"We will not work on public AI products and small applications. Instead, our AI research and development will revolve around the core networking business," he said in a recent speech on Huawei's AI efforts.

The remark was Huawei's first public announcement of its strategy in the booming AI industry, which Apple Inc and domestic players Baidu Inc and Xiaomi Corp are all pouring money into, in the hope of establishing a beachhead.

Founded in 1987, Huawei is a global leader in manufacturing telecom equipment. The speech, published on the firm's official WeChat account on Sunday, also came as the Shenzhen-based company is seeking to displace Samsung and Apple as the world's largest smartphone vendor, after it secured the top position in China.

"*We account for one-third of the global networking market and it is becoming increasingly difficult to maintain networks on such a huge scale*," Ren said.

According to Ren, AI can enable experts to focus on tackling the most crucial problems while machine learning can take care of the rest. The application of AI in predicting online traffic can also help design networking structures.

In the first half of this year, Huawei recorded revenue of 245 billion yuan ($36.7 billion), marking a year-on-year rise of 40 percent.

"*Once our annual revenue exceeds $150 billion by 2020, our growth will slow down, and that is when AI can play a big role*," Ren added.

The firm will also ramp up resources to hire the best AI talents from all over the world.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2016-09/28/content_39388593.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

looks like your competition will not be google but microsoft

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3124...late-wikipedia-faster-than-you-can-blink.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei is the largest telecommunication company in the world and an innovation power house. Hence, I thought it would be better to poll the information on Huawei under a thread. 

Please do share your findings.

@AndrewJin , @Daniel808 , @Jlaw , @ahojunk , @onebyone 

(Tagging just five as I read more than 5 would not reach the target).

***
*
Huawei starts three-year fixed network transformation in Serbia
Xinhua, October 06, 2016*






Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic (2nd-R) holds a meeting with senior vice-president of Huawei Tang Xiaoming (2nd-L) in Belgrade, Serbia, on Oct. 5, 2016. A fixed network transformation project was launched here Wednesday between China's Huawei and Serbia's national operator Telekom Srbija, marking the start of the first large-scale cooperation in the information and communication technology between China and Serbia. (Xinhua/Nemanja Cabric)

BELGRADE, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- A fixed network transformation project was launched here Wednesday between China's Huawei and Serbia's national operator Telekom Srbija, marking the start of the first large-scale cooperation in the information and communication technology between China and Serbia.

* At the presentation held at the Palace of Serbia, Tang Xiaoming, senior vice-president of Huawei, announced the start of the three-year ALL-IP transformation project worth 150 million euros (168 million U.S. dollars).*

Tang said at the press conference that after 10 years of cooperation between the two companies, Huawei planned to "bring the latest technology to Serbian people" and contribute to Serbia's development.

"The aim of this project is to modernize the existing fixed network of Telekom Serbia, that will thus improve its service and provide its users with a much faster network with various performances, high quality video, as well as introduce smart home solutions and improve quality of living and the communication of Serbian people," he said.

Tang explained that all preparations had been completed so that starting from now, Telekom and local companies would work together with Huawei on the project.

Present at the presentation were also Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic, general director of Telekom Srbija Predrag Culibrk, Chinese ambassador to Serbia Li Manchang, and minister of trade, tourism and telecommunications Rasim Ljajic.

Vucic expressed satisfaction with the deal, calling it another example of a win-win cooperation between Serbia and China that would, according to him, develop even further in the near future.

"I think that it is important that Telekom becomes more successful than competitors in the country and the region. Huawei is one of the leaders in the world and with their knowledge we can take on a top position in the region," he said, adding that citizens had yet to experience the economic benefit of cooperation between China and Serbia.

Culibrk said the two sides defined all elements of the contract and signed amendments Wednesday, "opening a whole new chapter for Telekom and telecommunications in Serbia," explaining his company would purchase equipment, services and infrastructure works from Huawei.

According to Culibrk, Telekom is to invest 150 million euros in the area of fixed Internet and multimedia, which will include more than a million homes and objects in numerous cities and significantly increase Internet speed.

Meanwhile, ambassador Li said the beginning of the project was big news for Serbia and China, explaining it was the first project whose realization had started since the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping in June.

"Having in mind that political conditions are very good, as an ambassador, I can say we have to invest much more effort and give our best in order to advance the bilateral relations of Serbia and China," he said, adding his hope there would be many more of such projects agreed upon in the future.

Telekom Srbija is Serbia's biggest fixed network operator with 70 percent of fixed network users.

During his state visit to Serbia in June this year, Chinese President Xi witnessed the signing of the framework agreement between Telekom and Huawei for the ALL-IP project, one of the most important achievements of the visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese mobile company successfully penetrating Myanmar market*
(Xinhua) October 06, 2016

YANGON, Oct. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's Huawei is successfully penetrating Myanmar's mobile market, as it recently made partnership with KMD, Myanmar's foremost IT distribution company, as a new distributor for its products and solutions business.

The partnership will affirm Huawei's strategic commitment to Myanmar as a key market, according to the Chinese company.

Myanmar, with a rapidly growing information and communication technology (ICT) sector in recent years, is one of the most emerging markets for Huawei in Southeast Asia.

The country has a mobile phone penetration rate of nearly 90 percent.

Huawei enjoys the highest brand power in Myanmar for its ability to boost sales or gain market share, according to brand research "Spotlight on Myanmar," surveyed by Britain-based WPP and U.S.-based Millward Brown companies.

The research is based on 1,660 consumer interviews and covers 42 international and regional brands in accordance with either their global profile or their local activity.

According to the research, Huawei's brand power is indexing 436, higher than its global average score of 81. Its performance in Myanmar is better than in its home market China.

In February this year, Myanmar's first Huawei Authorized Information, Network Academy (HAINA) was inaugurated in Yangon's Thanlyin University of Science and Technology.

HAINA, mainly guided by Huawei, was to train out human resources with ICT of Huawei globally.

In November 2014, Science and Technology Departments of Myanmar and Huawei signed a memorandum of understanding on assisting Myanmar in development of ICT human resources including establishment of HAINA.

In wake of Myanmar's rapid development of ICT sector with shortage of human resources, Huawei advocated measures to resolve the issue through National ICT Human Resources Development Plan, covering middle and high schools in remote mountainous areas.

Huawei has set up 140 HAINAs in over 20 countries globally benefiting more than 5,000 people in 2015.

The HAINA in Yangon's Thanlyin University is the 147th opened by Huawei in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Belgrade says China's Huawei shows interest in Serbian railways modernisation plans*




Peter Gudella/Shutterstock.com

BELGRADE (Serbia), October 5 (SeeNews) - Chinese networking and telecommunications equipment and services provider Huawei is interested in projects for modernising the Serbian railway infrastructure, the government in Belgrade said on Wednesday.

Huawei is willing to offer its technologies, knowledge and experience acquired during similar projects in Europe, the government said in a statement following a meeting between Huawei's president for Central and Eastern Europe, David Tang, and Serbian transport minister Zorana Mihajlovic.

The reform of the railways is a priority project for Serbia, Mihajlovic said.

Mihajlovic added that a deal to finance the upgrade of the Belgrade-Budapest railway line should be signed at the forthcoming 16+1 Summit in Riga, Latvia.

Hungary, China and Serbia signed an intergovernmental agreement on the refurbishment of the Budapest-Belgrade railway line last year. The project with an estimated cost of 1.5 billion euro would be 85% financed with the proceeds of a Chinese loan, the Hungarian government said at the time.

In 2013, Serbian state-owned railway operator Zeleznice Srbije signed a framework pact with Huawei which planned to invest 22 million euro ($24.6 million) in the company's telecommunications infrastructure in 2014. The planned investments were to include the construction of fiber-optic and copper cable networks, deployment of transmission and switching systems, information systems, new railway equipment, local radio networks and a radio dispatch system.

The 16+1 format is an initiative of China aimed at intensifying and expanding cooperation with 11 EU Member States and five Balkan countries in the fields of investments, transport, finance, science, education, and culture.

https://seenews.com/news/belgrade-s...n-serbian-railways-modernisation-plans-542252

*Huawei and Leica establish new R&D center for VR and AR*

*Huawei and Leica are opening a new innovation center in Germany with the focus on virtual reality and augmented reality solutions*

By: Lana Jelic | Virtual & Augmented Reality News

Posted: 1 week, 4 days ago

Huawei has been flirting with virtual reality for quite some time, which isn't surprising since their goal is to be the 2nd biggest phone manufacturer in the world (they are 3rd at the moment) and they need to keep up with the competition. Samsung has its Gear VR, everyone's expecting Apple's step in the VR or AR direction, especially after announcing the iPhone 7 Plus with a dual camera, and even smaller companies like Alcatel are offering VR devices with their phones.






Last year I was at Huawei's headquarters in China where I talked to Kevin Ho, ‎President of Huawei's Handset Business Unit, and speaking about Huawei's future plans he did mention virtual reality as one of many possible goals in the company's future. He said that *Huawei's long-term plan is to invest in smart homes, artificial intelligence, wearables, virtual reality and even self-driving cars*.

Not even a year later, in April this year, Huawei announced their VR device simply named - Huawei VR. The Chinese giant launched it while unveiling P9 and P9 Plus smartphones in Shanghai. The device should go on sale later this year, presumably only in China cause there was no mention of Huawei VR on P9's global launch in London.

But now Huawei and Leica Camera AG announced they have expanded their strategic collaboration with the establishment of a jointly operated research and innovation center, the Max Berek Innovation Lab. The launch comes seven months after the public announcement of their long-term technology partnership in the field of optical engineering, and five months after the launch of the Huawei P9 and P9 Plus smartphones.





The new lab, located at Leica's global HQ in Wetzlar, Germany, will drive further development of optical systems and software-based technologies to improve imaging quality in a wide range of photographic and mobile device applications. Additional outcomes will include the creation of computational imaging, augmented reality and virtual reality solutions. In addition to the R&D resources from both companies, Huawei and Leica plan to collaborate with German and international universities and research institutions.

"In the future, over 90 percent of the data traffic will be images and videos. The Max Berek Innovation Lab provides the capacity to establish an even closer partnership with Leica, leading to continuous improvements in image and video quality. As a result, we will deliver the most advanced innovations in the smartphone camera market and bring greater value to consumers", said Ren Zhengfei, founder of Huawei Technologies.

The Max Berek Innovation Lab is named in remembrance of Max Berek (1886 - 1949), the German pioneer of microscopy and creator of the first Leica lenses.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/54097/huawei-leica-establish-new-center-vr-ar/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Huawei starts three-year fixed network transformation in Serbia
Source: Xinhua | 2016-10-08 01:18:36 | Editor: huaxia





_Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic (2nd-R) holds a meeting with senior vice-president of Huawei Tang Xiaoming (2nd-L) in Belgrade, Serbia, on Oct. 5, 2016. A fixed network transformation project was launched here Wednesday between China's Huawei and Serbia's national operator Telekom Srbija, marking the start of the first large-scale cooperation in the information and communication technology between China and Serbia. (Xinhua/Nemanja Cabric)_


BELGRADE, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- A fixed network transformation project was launched here Wednesday between China's Huawei and Serbia's national operator Telekom Srbija, marking the start of the first large-scale cooperation in the information and communication technology between China and Serbia.

At the presentation held at the Palace of Serbia, Tang Xiaoming, senior vice-president of Huawei, announced the start of the three-year ALL-IP transformation project worth 150 million euros (168 million U.S. dollars).

Tang said at the press conference that after 10 years of cooperation between the two companies, Huawei planned to "bring the latest technology to Serbian people" and contribute to Serbia's development.

"The aim of this project is to *modernize the existing fixed network of Telekom Serbia*, that will thus improve its service and provide its users with a much faster network with various performances, high quality video, as well as introduce smart home solutions and improve quality of living and the communication of Serbian people," he said.

Tang explained that all preparations had been completed so that starting from now, Telekom and local companies would work together with Huawei on the project.

Present at the presentation were also Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic, general director of Telekom Srbija Predrag Culibrk, Chinese ambassador to Serbia Li Manchang, and minister of trade, tourism and telecommunications Rasim Ljajic.

Vucic expressed satisfaction with the deal, calling it another example of a win-win cooperation between Serbia and China that would, according to him, develop even further in the near future.

"I think that it is important that Telekom becomes more successful than competitors in the country and the region. Huawei is one of the leaders in the world and with their knowledge we can take on a top position in the region," he said, adding that citizens had yet to experience the economic benefit of cooperation between China and Serbia.

Culibrk said the two sides defined all elements of the contract and signed amendments Wednesday, "opening a whole new chapter for Telekom and telecommunications in Serbia," explaining his company would purchase equipment, services and infrastructure works from Huawei.

According to Culibrk, Telekom is to invest 150 million euros in the area of fixed Internet and multimedia, which will include more than a million homes and objects in numerous cities and significantly increase Internet speed.

Meanwhile, ambassador Li said the beginning of the project was big news for Serbia and China, explaining it was the first project whose realization had started since the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping in June.

"Having in mind that political conditions are very good, as an ambassador, I can say we have to invest much more effort and give our best in order to advance the bilateral relations of Serbia and China," he said, adding his hope there would be many more of such projects agreed upon in the future.

Telekom Srbija is Serbia's biggest fixed network operator with 70 percent of fixed network users.

During his state visit to Serbia in June this year, Chinese President Xi witnessed the signing of the framework agreement between Telekom and Huawei for the ALL-IP project, one of the most important achievements of the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

October 11, 2016

*The Huawei Mate 9 Could Be Coming At Exactly The Right Time*

The Huawei Mate line could be coming at the perfect time for many consumers who are looking for a larger premium device to fill the void left behind after the Note 7 fiasco. Regardless of how Samsung handle the situation moving forward, there is little doubt that some users will be moving on from the line and Huawei could present a solid contender with the Mate 9.

The device which is set to launch next month with the Kirin 960, Huawei’s upcoming processor, has had its fair share of leaks in recent weeks with images showing off the Mate line’s signature aluminum unibody design and familiar fingerprint sensor. However, this time, the device appears to be following in the P9’s footsteps with twin rear facing Leica branded cameras, which if leaks from Reviewer_小康’s Weibo account are true (they have had both correct and incorrect leaks previously, so as always don’t take this as guaranteed.) it will be a 20MP and a 12MP with an 8MP front facing camera.

The post also mentioned Huawei’s SuperCharge technology which we saw demonstrated late last year and is capable of charging a 3000mAh battery to 48% in just 5 minutes. This technology required the battery to be removed at the time and has yet to be seen in a commercially available device, but a year later it does certainly seem feasible that the company would launch such a groundbreaking feature in their flagship phone first. It is also worth noting that the Mate 8 featured exceptional battery life due to the 4000mAh battery and software tweaks and was a major selling point.

The make or break point for many devices is ultimately the price, get it right and as both OnePlus and Xiaomi have demonstrated previously and sales can drastically increase. A leaked slide suggests the prices for the Mate 9 will be reasonable, with the 6GB RAM/256GB Storage costing $700. By comparison, the Pixel XL with a smaller display, smaller battery, 2GB less RAM and half the storage costs a staggering $870.






Huawei devices with Kirin chips have never been known for their development support past basics such as rooting, however, this is changing for the better. The Huawei P9 received a beta Nougat build shortly after the fifth developer preview was released and the P9 Plus received an unofficial CM13 build recently. Huawei brand Honor is even rewarding XDA users who participate in discussion and development on the forums with devices such as phones and fitness trackers. While these are only small steps, they are in the right direction and as the devices grow in popularity we will no doubt continue to see increasing development for them.

For now, we will have to wait for the official launch next month but, we could be about to see one of the most technologically superior phones of the year launch. 

http://www.xda-developers.com/the-huawei-mate-9-could-be-coming-at-exactly-the-right-time/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Huawei has shipped over 100 million smartphones this year*

Kaloyan, 14 October 2016

*Huawei* *Android*

Today Huawei launched the nova smartphone in China at a special event, but of more interest is another announcement the company made there. Since the beginning of this year Huawei has shipped more than 100 million smartphones worldwide.

This is very good news for Huawei and a reason for celebration. Huawei shipped 100 million smartphones for the whole 2015 year, while now it has two and a half months to set a new sales record.





Huawei previously announced it has sold more than 6 million Huawei P9 flagships and more than 1.5 million Honor smartphones. Its next big thing - the Mate 9 - is yet to be announced onNovember 3 and launched before this year ends, so you bet those millions of shipped smartphones will become even more by the end of 2016.

http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_has_shipped_over_100_million_smartphones_this_year-news-21079.php

With 2 and a half months left in the year, Huawei has a high chance of shipping between 130 and 140 million smartphones for 2016.

Next year? 165-170 million??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

http://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-shipped-100-million-smartphones-2016-722249/

On the sidelines of the launch of Nova and Nova Plus smartphones in China, Huawei shared that the company has shipped more than 100 million smartphones in 2016, two months before the year ends.


The top smartphone manufacturer in China, Huawei sold 100 million smartphones in the 12 months of 2015, clearly implying year-on-year growth. Huawei has for long stated its ambition of becoming the world’s biggest smartphone maker by volume. It has already established itself as the leading smartphone manufacturer in China and has been making a credible mark in India, one of the top smartphone markets globally.


In all likelihood, Huawei will sell many more devices before the end of 2016 since it will launch the Huawei Mate 9 next month. As per reports, the Mate 9 will be available in flat and curved screen variants and will pack in the company’s latest Kirin processor along with up to 6GB of RAM, a dual camera setup, and fast charging technology. Also, earlier this week, the company announced three devices in India, including the Honor 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huawei P9
($450-650)

7-8 million units of Huawei P9 series has been sold worldwide (April-August). *

http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/p9/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zain Malik

AndrewJin said:


> http://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-shipped-100-million-smartphones-2016-722249/
> 
> On the sidelines of the launch of Nova and Nova Plus smartphones in China, Huawei shared that the company has shipped more than 100 million smartphones in 2016, two months before the year ends.
> 
> 
> The top smartphone manufacturer in China, Huawei sold 100 million smartphones in the 12 months of 2015, clearly implying year-on-year growth. Huawei has for long stated its ambition of becoming the world’s biggest smartphone maker by volume. It has already established itself as the leading smartphone manufacturer in China and has been making a credible mark in India, one of the top smartphone markets globally.
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, Huawei will sell many more devices before the end of 2016 since it will launch the Huawei Mate 9 next month. As per reports, the Mate 9 will be available in flat and curved screen variants and will pack in the company’s latest Kirin processor along with up to 6GB of RAM, a dual camera setup, and fast charging technology. Also, earlier this week, the company announced three devices in India, including the Honor 8.
> 
> View attachment 344088


I have also purchased two... means From that 100 million two of them are mine....!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huawei Shipped An Impressive 100 Million Smartphones This Year*

Huawei’s smartphone business has seen considerable growth over the past two years. We’re still a couple of months away from 2017 and the company has already celebrated the milestone of shipping 100 million devices in a year. It took the company the entire year in 2015 to achieve the same milestone so it goes to show that business has picked up for the Chinese giant in 2016. It’s now on track to close out the year at a record shipment level.

Just to be clear, having shipped 100 million devices doesn’t mean that Huawei has sold this many smartphones, but that doesn’t take anything away from this incredible achievement.Huawei’s smartphone business has certainly performed better than many of its rivals so far this year.

Huawei is already one of the biggest smartphone vendors in China and it’s actively looking to compete with behemoths like Samsung and Apple. It wants to become the world’s largest smartphone vendor by volume and many now believe that this could be a real possibility in the future.

The company has seen great success with devices like the Huawei P9 and the Honor 8. It’s slowly bringing its devices to more markets, particularly focusing on the United States with its Honor sub-brand.

The company is going to unveil one of its most highly anticipated devices next month. If rumors are to be believed, *the Huawei Mate 9 is going to be a bonafide flagship smartphone with features like an iris scanner, dual cameras, and up to 6GB of RAM.*

*












*



Zain Malik said:


> I have also purchased two... means From that 100 million two of them are mine....!!!


Which models did you buy?
Huawei has just launched a mid-range phone Nova.
Its flagship model Mate 9 will be launched next month.




*Huawei Nova launched, starts at around $310*

The Huawei Nova, which was unveiled alongside the Nova Plus at this year's IFA conference in Berlin, has been officially launched. The device is currently available for purchase in China.

As for pricing, the 3GB RAM variant carries a tag of RMB 2,099, which translates into around $310 at current exchange rates. The 4GB RAM model, on the other hand, costs RMB 2,399, or around $355.






Color options include Bright Moon White and Champagne Gold (with black front panel) for the 3GB variant, and Rose Gold and Champagne Gold (with both black and white front panels) for the 4GB model.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shhh

I wish we had a Huawei in Pakistan.
Pakistan can really benefit from cellphone market.
Even if it sells it locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xiaomi Meri Rumoured to Feature In-House Processor*

by Habeeb Onawole 11 hours ago

Early this year, a source reported that Xiaomi was planning to use in-house chips in their smartphones later this year. The chips will reportedly be used in lower-priced phones released in the second half of the year.

This move has actually been in the works for a while. Back in 2014 a company called Beijing Pinecone Electronics which is controlled by Xiaomi signed an agreement with Chinese chip designer Leadcore Technology Ltd, a subsidiary of state backed Datang Telecom, to jointly design 4G multiple mode chips.









Weibo account @Science and Technology suspects the unknown chip in the Xiaomi Meri is one of the chips from the company. An information page from the phone’s Antutu result also shows the processor has a Mali-T860 GPU and that the Meri has a 5.46” 1080p screen. Another image which shows the EXIF data of a picture taken with the phone’s camera also has the word PINECONE.

READ MORE: Elephone R9 will Feature E-Touch 2.0 System on the Home Button

The move by Xiaomi to start using their own processors will come as bad news for chip-makers Qualcomm and Mediatek who supply the tech giant with chips for all its phones. You can imagine how much money the company would have saved if the best seller, the Redmi Note 3 had a Xiaomi chip.

http://www.gizmochina.com/2016/10/16/xiaomi-meri-rumoured-feature-house-processor/

The likes of vivo and OPPO should stop using Qualcomm chips and start using chips from Pinecone, Hisilicon, Spreadstrum etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

Waiting for Mate 9

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Xiaomi Meri Rumoured to Feature In-House Processor*
> 
> by Habeeb Onawole 11 hours ago
> 
> Early this year, a source reported that Xiaomi was planning to use in-house chips in their smartphones later this year. The chips will reportedly be used in lower-priced phones released in the second half of the year.
> 
> This move has actually been in the works for a while. Back in 2014 a company called Beijing Pinecone Electronics which is controlled by Xiaomi signed an agreement with Chinese chip designer Leadcore Technology Ltd, a subsidiary of state backed Datang Telecom, to jointly design 4G multiple mode chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weibo account @Science and Technology suspects the unknown chip in the Xiaomi Meri is one of the chips from the company. An information page from the phone’s Antutu result also shows the processor has a Mali-T860 GPU and that the Meri has a 5.46” 1080p screen. Another image which shows the EXIF data of a picture taken with the phone’s camera also has the word PINECONE.
> 
> READ MORE: Elephone R9 will Feature E-Touch 2.0 System on the Home Button
> 
> The move by Xiaomi to start using their own processors will come as bad news for chip-makers Qualcomm and Mediatek who supply the tech giant with chips for all its phones. You can imagine how much money the company would have saved if the best seller, the Redmi Note 3 had a Xiaomi chip.
> 
> http://www.gizmochina.com/2016/10/16/xiaomi-meri-rumoured-feature-house-processor/
> 
> The likes of vivo and OPPO should stop using Qualcomm chips and start using chips from Pinecone, Hisilicon, Spreadstrum etc.


All of them will one day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese tech giant Huawei said smartphone shipments rose 25 percent on-year in the first half of the year, as consumers snapped up high-end phones in Europe and Central Asia. *

Huawei Consumer Business Group said smartphone shipments were at 60.56 million in the January-June period, a 25 percent on-year increase. 

In comparison, research firm International Data Corporation said in a report in June that smartphone shipments worldwide are expected to *grow a mere 3.1 percent in 2016*, compared to the 10.5 percent growth registered in the previous year. 

*Sales revenue for Huawei Consumer Business Group for the January-June period came in at 77.4 billion yuan ($11.59 billion). Huawei Consumer Business Group's full-year sales revenue guidance is $28 billion.*

"We are quite confident we will achieve that," Roland Sladek, vice president for international media affairs at Huawei, told CNBC by phone. 

*Huawei's overall sales revenue for H1 2016, announced Monday, which includes its enterprise and carrier businesses, was 245.5 billion yuan, a 40 percent on-year increase. *The company's operating margin was 12 percent. 

The new flagship P9 and P9 Plus smartphones, which are one of Huawei's latest high-end premium phones, sold 4.5 million units in the first half of the year. 

*Sales of the P9 and P9 Plus outside China increased by 120 percent,* when compared with sales of the previous P8 model for the first half of 2015. 

Producing increasingly sophisticated smartphones is part of Huawei's strategy to become a high-end smartphone player, which would put the company in a better position to compete with the likes of Samsung and Apple in advanced markets such as the U.S.

"Huawei wants to be seen as a premium smartphone maker, not a mass market player," said Sladek. 

While Huawei does not break down its sales revenue by geography, the company said growth in markets outside China was 1.6 times faster than that in the mainland. 

Sladek said the Shenzhen-based company made strides in increasing brand awareness and market share in Europe and the Middle East. 

*Citing a study from market research firm GFK, Huawei stated its smartphone market share in countries such as Spain, Italy, Poland, Finland and the Czech Republic exceeded 20 percent.*






To aid brand awareness and gain market share, Huawei launched the P9 in London in April. 

"The brand awareness and market share progressions are more spectacular in Europe and in the Middle East because we started from a low brand perception. We are making strong inroads," Sladek said.

Other geographies remain important to Huawei. In Asia, China is Huawei's home base while it already established presence in markets such as Singapore, Myanmar and Malaysia. 

Stateside, Huawei had been attempting to make in-roads by rolling out products, including the hybrid laptop MateBook and the Google Nexus 6P.

Huawei's ambition to conquer the U.S. market took a dent in June due to legal probes from the U.S. Department of Commerce. 

But Huawei's consumer business group chief executive, Richard Yu, told CNBC it would not stop the Chinese tech giant from investing in the country because "U.S. consumers...need better products and innovations."

*Yu had said in June the company's aim was to hold 25 percent of the global smartphone market within the next five years. *

"There's still a long way to go to be a significant player in the U.S. The products are already there, so now we have to increase brand awareness." Sladek said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


>


happy to see the pictures of Huawei Watch!

I bought a Huawei Watch and a Huawei Mate 8 in April this year. I love them more than my previous Apple Watch and Iphone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> happy to see the pictures of Huawei Watch!
> 
> I bought a Huawei Watch and a Huawei Mate 8 in April this year. I love them more than my previous Apple Watch and Iphone.


It looks classy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> It looks classy.


Huawei Watch can offer a seamless connection to Wechat. So I now read and send wechat messages almost entirely thorough the watch.

I hope one day I can control the drone from the watch as well

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> Huawei Watch can offer a seamless connection to Wechat. So I now read and send wechat messages almost entirely thorough the watch.
> 
> I hope one day I can control the drone from the watch as well


Anything can happen during the ongoing technological revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Preparing to buy a Huawei phone to retire my HTC. My aesthetical precondition is that the phone must have full super elegant Huawei logo on the back.

Not sure the upcoming P9 features Huawei logo or not. If not, I will go for Mate series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DCS

TaiShang said:


> Preparing to buy a Huawei phone to retire my HTC. My aesthetical precondition is that the phone must have full super elegant Huawei logo on the back.
> 
> Not sure the upcoming P9 features Huawei logo or not. If not, I will go for Mate series.



I have a P9 Plus, but sadly no Huawei logo in the back 

But the Hisilicon SoC was worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

DCS said:


> I have a P9 Plus, but sadly no Huawei logo in the back
> 
> But the Hisilicon SoC was worth it



Too bad. Then I will probably go for Mate 8 or Mate 9.

I guess they also come with domestic processor.






By the way, hasn't P9 just come out? You grabbed one so quickly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DCS

TaiShang said:


> Too bad. Then I will probably go for Mate 8 or Mate 9.
> 
> I guess they also come with domestic processor.
> By the way, hasn't P9 just come out? You grabbed one so quickly



I was definitely an early bird, bought it back in June at a Suning in Guangdong. One of the sales guys walked over and asked if I wanted a Sammy, and I was like "Nahhh." This was before the whole Note 7 hand grenade feature became public, so I did dodge a bullet there. And yes all Huawei now is using domestic SoCs, glad to know Xiaomi is following along also.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Too bad. Then I will probably go for Mate 8 or Mate 9.
> 
> I guess they also come with domestic processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, hasn't P9 just come out? You grabbed one so quickly



Mate 9 or wait a bit longer for P10(with Kirin 970 and all that).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Mate 9 or wait a bit longer for P10(with Kirin 970 and all that).



Hopefully, P10 will break from the tradition and use the elegant logo (colored) on the back. I simply want to show off china:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Huawei, vivo and OPPO are doing extremely well offline 










Huawei's Kirin 960 CPU































@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

India is exporting $5 billion worth of cell phone from China every month. Indian government should ask all Chinese manufactures to build cell phones in India. This will reduce trade deficit with China to large extent.


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.androidcentral.com/huawei-announces-next-gen-kirin-960-processor
*Huawei announces next-gen Kirin 960 processor*
BYALEX DOBIETuesday, Oct 18, 2016 at 11:05 pm EDT

New chip boasts Mali-G71 MP8 GPU and ARM Cortex-A73 cores, upgraded networking tech.

Today at a press conference in Shanghia, China, Huawei officially unveiled the chip that's expected to feature in itsnext flagship phonewhen it's announced in early November. The Kirin 960 processor uses four of ARM's new, high-performance Cortex-A73 cores and four low-powered A53 cores, produced using a 16nm manufacturing process. It's also the first processor to use ARM's Mali-G71 MP8 GPU for improved graphics and gaming performance.

At today's press conference, Huawei demonstrated a Kirin 960 test device alongside an iPhone 7 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 7, demonstrating that out of the 14 most common apps in China, 13 launch fastest using Kirin 960, as opposed to the two competing devices.






Huawei's own numbers show that Apple's A10 processor still rules in single-core performance, however Kirin 960 pulls ahead of the latest iPhones — and all the Android competitors — in the company's multicore tests.

Kirin 960's new Mali-G71 GPU is 180% faster than the previous generation Mali-T880, coming close to matching the iPhone's graphical prowess; Huawei contends that other areas of Kirin's performance allow it to_feel_faster — for instance, faster random read/writes thanks to UFS 2.1 storage support. (For what it's worth, Mali-G71 is the GPU rumored to appear in Samsung's upcomingGalaxy S8in early 2017.

Huawei's already using the GPU rumored to come with the Galaxy S8.

Connectivity-wise, Kirin 960 significantly adds native CDMA support, which potentially allows it to potentially break into markets where the standard is still in use, like the United States. (Previously, CDMA tech would've been licensed from Qualcomm.) The new chip also supports four component carriers (4CC) for LTE, as opposed to rivals' 3CC, effectively adding extra channels for data throughput, and making it easier to hit peak data speeds of 600Mbps. There's support for Cat. 12 LTE for downloads, and Cat. 13 for uploads, and support for radio frequencies between 330MHz and 3.8GHz, opening up the chip a wide range of carriers globally. Huawei also says it's improved radio performance in specific, challenging situations, like using data on a high-speed train.

Huawei also talked up the new chip's camera capabilities, demonstrating how its new ISP (image signal processor), which it says takes smartphone cameras "closer to the vision of the human eye." These can create clearer images, showing improvements in fine detail reproduction through an "eye test" between its new image processing tech and the iPhone 7 Plus. The processor also allows for a wider range of refocusing options than previous generations. (Naturally, overall image quality will depend on the optics paired with Kirin 960 in upcoming phones.)






Battery life continues to be a major focus, and Huawei used the example of Pokémon Go to show how it can work to reduce power consumption from demanding apps. Working with partners, Huawei says the optimizations in its low-power i6 "smart sensing" core allows users to go from less than half a day of Pokémon catching to 1.2 days — thanks to enhancements like low-power GPS.

When it comes to security, Huawei announced that Kirin 960 has been certified by UnionPay and the People's Bank of China for use with mobile payments. Meanwhile Huawei's Kirin inSE security design builds security into the SoC design itself, adding over 1000 "anti-hacking sensors," along with a 3-tier security system and support for financial industry standard encryption techniques.

Huawei didn't officially announce any new phones with the processor, however the features showcased at today's Kirin presser show what we're likely to see from the next Huawei flagship — therumored Mate 9when it's announced on November 3 in Munich, Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Kirin 960 beyond snapdragon 821*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Now we can all look forward to Kirin 970 in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

InSE Security Solution??

What is it? What is it for? What does it entail?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

ito said:


> India is exporting $5 billion worth of cell phone from China every month. Indian government should ask all Chinese manufactures to build cell phones in India. This will reduce trade deficit with China to large extent.



I think it is not really very much about asking, but rather providing the required incentives both in terms of taxes, land purchases and in terms of quality labor force, streamlined red tape, and generally a good and safe environment for profit-oriented companies to see the future clearly and invest accordingly.



cirr said:


> Huawei, vivo and OPPO are doing extremely well offline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei's Kirin 960 CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang



OPPO is one aggressive marketing machine, indeed, and I am also not surprised to see Vivo doing well. I talked to couple of students and they were particularly fond of the sound quality of Vivo.

Nonetheless, I am not swayed by my Huawei plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> InSE Security Solution??
> 
> What is it? What is it for? What does it entail?



So, P9 will use this processor?

**

Side note: So many Huawei related threads @ahojunk .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ito

TaiShang said:


> I think it is not really very much about asking, but rather providing the required incentives both in terms of taxes, land purchases and in terms of quality labor force, streamlined red tape, and generally a good and safe environment for profit-oriented companies to see the future clearly and invest accordingly.



No...this is the world of customers. India is the second largest cell phone market in the world and growing at a rate of more than 20% every year. If India stops Chinese phone manufacturers there are other players that will be more than willing to supply to Indian consumers. As far as I know there are lot of Chinese manufacturers that are setting up or planning to set up their plants in India


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> So, P9 will use this processor?
> 
> **
> 
> Side note: So many Huawei related threads @ahojunk .



Mate 9

P9's next iteration, the P10, will use Kirin 970 which will most likely be manufactured using TSMC's 10nm process in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

Huawei needs to adapt its chip to other manufacturer so other phone can enjoy its technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

xunzi said:


> Huawei needs to adapt its chip to other manufacturer so other phone can enjoy its technology.



Huawei should also take a stake in SMIC where a major expansion is uder way with the construction of a new facility and capacity upgrade of existing plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think it is not really very much about asking, but rather providing the required incentives both in terms of taxes, land purchases and in terms of quality labor force, streamlined red tape, and generally a good and safe environment for profit-oriented companies to see the future clearly and invest accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> OPPO is one aggressive marketing machine, indeed, and I am also not surprised to see Vivo doing well. I talked to couple of students and they were particularly fond of the sound quality of Vivo.
> 
> Nonetheless, I am not swayed by my Huawei plans.


Tell u a little secret, One Plus, which most Chinese have never heard of and some foreigners are crazy about, belongs to the group which also invests OPPO. And the OPPO factory (they don't outsource to Foxconn) manufactures One Plus too.










Charge for 5 minutes, talk for 2 hours!
This ad in China is known to everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

This is a huge step forward for Huawei!
Way more important than launch of new smart phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I think it is not really very much about asking, but rather providing the required incentives both in terms of taxes, land purchases and in terms of quality labor force, streamlined red tape, and generally a good and safe environment for profit-oriented companies to see the future clearly and invest accordingly.


You are right.
There are a lot of big markets in the world, but it does not mean supply chain is there.










Ultimately, it's the labor, productivity, policy, tariff, etc, that will decide where is the supply chain is.
Chinese companies have assembling lines in a lot of countries, sometimes they build the assembling lines themselves, sometimes they outsource.

However, the supply chain has never moved.
On the contrary, it is being significantly *strengthened in East Asia and some parts of ASEAN*.

Remember,
when you build a factory, you are not competing with another factory, but *with a whole integrated supply chain!

Apple's supply chain in Asia*





*Yangtze River Delta
Shanghai-Suzhou-Wuxi-Nanjing*





*Pearl River Delta
Shenzhen-Huizhou-Dongguan-Guangzhou*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DCS

Huge improvement in GPU performance, the biggest change for me is definitely the Mali-G71 MP8. GPU performance was definitely a weakness in previous iterations, but this brings everything into line. I'm very impressed with the pace of SoC development at Hisilicon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


>


I have not heard of Gionee before today. 

Are they any good?


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> I have not heard of Gionee before today.
> 
> Are they any good?


It used be quite famous in China, now it seems to more focused on overseas market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huawei closer to 140 million smartphone sales target for 2016*
Chinese leading smartphone brand Huawei has announced that it has sold over 100 million units as of October 14 this year.







*Huawei's smartphone segment is apparently more prosperous in 2016 as the Chinese company achieved 100 million handset sales for this year on October 14, a figure it took until December 22 to reach last year,* according to its official Weibo account.

*The company has secured 30 percent smartphone sales in the price range of 3,000 to 4,000 yuan ($445 to $594)* -- normally considered the high-end models for Chinese brands -- and remains the leader in the Chinese market, according to Huawei. *Shipments of its flagship dual-camera models P9 and P9 Plus have exceeded 8 million since their launch in April, according to the report.*

In April, Huawei set a sales goal of 140 million for the year, 40 percent higher than its actual sales in 2015. He Gang, head of Huawei Technologies' smartphone unit, told Chinese media that *the company will achieve the target as expected as its high-end and mid-ranged handsets have registered growth of 100 percent and 30 percent over last year, respectively. Lower priced budget phones, on the other hand, saw the least growth.*

*According to He, Huawei's overseas sales also saw a boom in the year, with several markets in Western Europe and North Eastern Europe growing between 50 percent and 100 percent over 2015.* Poland, where growth was only a single digit in 2015, has seen over 20 percent sales growth of Huawei phones this year, He said.

Huawei previously reported a 40 percent jump in sales for H1 2016, and is aiming to become the global smartphone leader by 2020, according to CEO of Huawei Consumer Business Group Richard Yu.

The company currently owns 16 global research and development centers. Aside from those in China, it has extended its R&D teams into countries including the US, Sweden, France, the UK, South Korea, Japan, and India.

@cirr @Lure @Kaptaan @jkroo @onebyone @TaiShang @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

ahojunk said:


> I have not heard of Gionee before today.
> 
> Are they any good?



Obviously very good if the words of our Indian friends are to be trusted.


----------



## X-2.

AndrewJin said:


> http://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-shipped-100-million-smartphones-2016-722249/
> 
> On the sidelines of the launch of Nova and Nova Plus smartphones in China, Huawei shared that the company has shipped more than 100 million smartphones in 2016, two months before the year ends.
> 
> 
> The top smartphone manufacturer in China, Huawei sold 100 million smartphones in the 12 months of 2015, clearly implying year-on-year growth. Huawei has for long stated its ambition of becoming the world’s biggest smartphone maker by volume. It has already established itself as the leading smartphone manufacturer in China and has been making a credible mark in India, one of the top smartphone markets globally.
> 
> 
> In all likelihood, Huawei will sell many more devices before the end of 2016 since it will launch the Huawei Mate 9 next month. As per reports, the Mate 9 will be available in flat and curved screen variants and will pack in the company’s latest Kirin processor along with up to 6GB of RAM, a dual camera setup, and fast charging technology. Also, earlier this week, the company announced three devices in India, including the Honor 8.
> 
> View attachment 344088


Huawei is doing great.. even in my home three members are using huwaei ..Huawei is capturing more market day by day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Obviously very good if the words of our Indian friends are to be trusted.


I've never seen people around me having a Gionee, One Plus, and many other brands mentioned by non-Chinese members here which I've never heard of.....



X-2. said:


> Huawei is doing great.. even in my home three members are using huwaei ..Huawei is capturing more market day by day..


Time to change to Mate 9!


*More Huawei Mate 9 Specs Leak Online*

Huawei is working on an exciting new smartphone, known as Mate 9, and information on the upcoming device has been leaking for some time now. The latest specs leak comes from Xiaomi Today and reveals some additional details on the smartphone.

Huawei is expected to unveil the upcoming Mate 9 on November 3, during an event to be hosted in Munich, Germany. The flagship smartphone is rumored to come with a 5.-9-inch screen with 1080 x 1920 pixel resolution.

The device maker might equip the phone with its recently announced Kirin 960 chipset and offer the handset in three variants. One of them will feature 4GB of RAM and 64GB of internal memory, codenamed Manhattan, and another one will come with 6GB of RAM and 256GB of storage, called Long Island. There’s also a variant with 4GB of RAM and 128GB of internal storage.

In addition, Mate 9 could come with a dual camera setup on the back, with 20MP and 12MP Leica sensors and f/2.0 aperture. Front camera capacity could reach 8MP. The fingerprint scanner will be placed under the dual-camera setup on the back.

*The premium model might be offered only in China*

Huawei Mate 9 is expected to run Android 7.0 Nougat out of the box with Emotion UI 5 on top. Battery capacity might reach 3,000mAh, with SuperCharge feature to charge the phone to 50% capacity in just five minutes.

Pricing for the Huawei Mate 9 was also revealed. The variant with 4GB of RAM and 64GB of internal memory will be made available in three color options and carry a price tag of up to $510. The model with 4GB of RAM and 128GB of internal memory will be sold for about $585, while the premium version with 6GB of RAM and 256GB of storage could have a price tag of $705 and be made available in six color options.

Rumors say that sales of the premium Long Island variant of the Mate 9 will be restricted to China, while the Manhattan version will be made available for purchase globally.








*Standard and Curved Huawei Mate 9 Designs Leak in Images*

*Huawei is working on an upcoming smartphone, said to be announced during the first few days of next month. Meanwhile, it seems that some specs of the smartphone have leaked online and there’s even an image with standard and curved Mate 9 variants.*

The picture was leaked by Evan Blass and shows two variants of the Mate 9, one with a flat display and one with a curved screen. The Mate 9 with dual-edge curved display carries the internal codename Long Island, while the flat variant is known as Manhattan.

It seems that the Long Island variant will be the premium model, carrying a QHD dual-curved display that could support Android’s Daydream VR capabilities. The bad news is that sales of the Long Island will be restricted to China, while Manhattan will be made available for purchase globally, including in the United States.

*Huawei Mate 9 might come with 6GB of RAM and a 3,000mAh battery
*
Rumors on the upcoming Mate 9 smartphone point towards a 64-bit octa-core HiSilicon Kirin 960 processor and a 5.9-inch display. It could very well come with 6GB of RAM and 256GB of internal storage, but that remains to be seen.

The rear camera might come with two sensors manufactured by Leica, similar to the ones found on Huawei’s P9 flagship. In addition, both sensors found in the dual-camera setup on the back might have 20MP and f/2.0 aperture.

Other rumors seem to suggest that the smartphone might have a 3,000mAh battery and SuperCharge feature for charging the device to 50% capacity in just five minutes.

The front camera capacity could reach 8MP and the price of the Long Island premium variant could actually reach $705. The Manhattan model could carry 4GB of RAM and up to 128GB of internal storage and be sold for a price of $585.

Of course, none of these specs is a guarantee until Huawei announces the smartphone, which could happen during an event scheduled for November 3 in Munich, Germany.



Read more: http://news.softpedia.com/news/stan...gns-leak-in-images-509255.shtml#ixzz4NWonzeuW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

HUAWEI, wolf enterprise. I love him！！

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Huawei should also take a stake in SMIC where a major expansion is uder way with the construction of a new facility and capacity upgrade of existing plants.



Why didn't China buy ARM when it was on sale. Surely China could spend 40 billion dollars on ARM, which is essential to almost all electronics in the world today!


----------



## Andy84

How powerful is it when compared to the snapdragon 821 ?


----------



## Andy84

Just bought a honour 8 in the dawali sale , love its camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

Andy84 said:


> How powerful is it when compared to the snapdragon 821 ?


*K960>S821*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

Huawei has the capability to design and maintain P series, honor series, mate series product lines at same time and update every year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Huawei has the capability to design and maintain P series, honor series, mate series product lines at same time and update every year...


Target different consumers.
P and M are premium series.....
Honour is middle end....
The rest, low end.



Two said:


> Xiaomi sold half a million phones in just three days on the Flipkart, Amazon India, Snapdeal and Tata CLiQ platforms.


Xiaomi is mostly low end, has some medium end models, but sales not as good as low end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andy84

Two said:


> Xiaomi sold half a million phones in just three days on the Flipkart, Amazon India, Snapdeal and Tata CLiQ platforms.


The ban is not taken seriously here , only some so called nationalists seem to want to have it . for example xaiomi phones which have been selling like hot cakes are made in India . now why ban them?


----------



## T90TankGuy

Andy84 said:


> Just bought a honour 8 in the dawali sale , love its camera.


I see you finally joined 
well do behave or i will tell you wife

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> Target different consumers.
> P and M are premium series.....
> Honour is middle end....
> The rest, low end.
> 
> 
> Xiaomi is mostly low end, has some medium end models, but sales not as good as low end.


Actually, Xiaomi's product target low to medium end with better configurations.

Their online marketing is awesome. So do their smart devices.

I support Huawei for mobile and Xiaomi for routers and smart sets.

VIVO and OPPO have most stable devices also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Andy84 said:


> Just bought a honour 8 in the dawali sale , love its camera.


http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_honor_8-8195.php


----------



## GCTom

Faster CPU is good and all, but what is more important is Huawei be able to bring new and innovative features to its phones? Or will it simply just be another Android phone with faster CPU?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Actually, Xiaomi's product target low to medium end with better configurations.
> 
> Their online marketing is awesome. So do their smart devices.
> 
> I support Huawei for mobile and Xiaomi for routers and smart sets.
> 
> VIVO and OPPO have most stable devices also.


Yes, Xiaomi is more about smart sets....





I have this!
Awesome product
Just awesome!
Now I am using it beside my bed.











What?
Smart rice cooker?
Automatically find the best cooking process among 2000+ modes



















*Is it really an online smart phone company?*





@TaiShang @grey boy 2 @Kaptaan @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zeronet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why didn't China buy ARM when it was on sale. Surely China could spend 40 billion dollars on ARM, which is essential to almost all electronics in the world today!


cuz it is not worth that big money. u can always buy the IP from ARM to use, instead of assuming the risks to own it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Erhabi

AndrewJin said:


> Yes, Xiaomi is more about smart sets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this!
> Awesome product
> Just awesome!
> Now I am using it beside my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> Smart rice cooker?
> Automatically find the best cooking process among 2000+ modes
> 
> View attachment 344768
> View attachment 344767
> View attachment 344769
> View attachment 344770
> View attachment 344766
> 
> 
> *Is it really an online smart phone company?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @grey boy 2 @Kaptaan @Lure @Götterdämmerung @Malik Abdullah



Xiaomi deserves to be on top of every Chinese mobile company like Huawei and Oppo. I remember when Mi1 was launched how it changed the perspective of people about Chinese mobiles but these mobiles should always be cheaper than Apple or Samsung because they charge people alot because of their name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

I'm just wondering.....from where come these two companies?
I've never heard of them a couple of years ago....
but all of a sudden, they are among top3 in China???
Sorry, I cannot understand....

*


jkroo said:



VIVO and OPPO have most stable devices also.

Click to expand...

*
*Selfie?
Girls' phone?*





























Malik Abdullah said:


> Xiaomi deserves to be on top of every Chinese mobile company like Huawei and Oppo. I remember when Mi1 was launched how it changed the perspective of people about Chinese mobiles but these mobiles should always be cheaper than Apple or Samsung because they charge people alot because of their name.


Unfortunately, Xiaomi is no longer top3 in China.
But its shipment is still good, and has more presence abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

Please improve your cameras !


----------



## jkroo

SOHEIL said:


> Please improve your cameras !


Do you have twin cam(back side) version of Huawei - Honor series / P series / Mate series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

long_ said:


> http://www.androidcentral.com/huawei-announces-next-gen-kirin-960-processor
> *Huawei announces next-gen Kirin 960 processor*
> BYALEX DOBIETuesday, Oct 18, 2016 at 11:05 pm EDT
> 
> New chip boasts Mali-G71 MP8 GPU and ARM Cortex-A73 cores, upgraded networking tech.
> 
> Today at a press conference in Shanghia, China, Huawei officially unveiled the chip that's expected to feature in itsnext flagship phonewhen it's announced in early November. The Kirin 960 processor uses four of ARM's new, high-performance Cortex-A73 cores and four low-powered A53 cores, produced using a 16nm manufacturing process. It's also the first processor to use ARM's Mali-G71 MP8 GPU for improved graphics and gaming performance.
> 
> At today's press conference, Huawei demonstrated a Kirin 960 test device alongside an iPhone 7 Plus and Samsung Galaxy Note 7, demonstrating that out of the 14 most common apps in China, 13 launch fastest using Kirin 960, as opposed to the two competing devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei's own numbers show that Apple's A10 processor still rules in single-core performance, however Kirin 960 pulls ahead of the latest iPhones — and all the Android competitors — in the company's multicore tests.
> 
> Kirin 960's new Mali-G71 GPU is 180% faster than the previous generation Mali-T880, coming close to matching the iPhone's graphical prowess; Huawei contends that other areas of Kirin's performance allow it to_feel_faster — for instance, faster random read/writes thanks to UFS 2.1 storage support. (For what it's worth, Mali-G71 is the GPU rumored to appear in Samsung's upcomingGalaxy S8in early 2017.
> 
> Huawei's already using the GPU rumored to come with the Galaxy S8.
> 
> Connectivity-wise, Kirin 960 significantly adds native CDMA support, which potentially allows it to potentially break into markets where the standard is still in use, like the United States. (Previously, CDMA tech would've been licensed from Qualcomm.) The new chip also supports four component carriers (4CC) for LTE, as opposed to rivals' 3CC, effectively adding extra channels for data throughput, and making it easier to hit peak data speeds of 600Mbps. There's support for Cat. 12 LTE for downloads, and Cat. 13 for uploads, and support for radio frequencies between 330MHz and 3.8GHz, opening up the chip a wide range of carriers globally. Huawei also says it's improved radio performance in specific, challenging situations, like using data on a high-speed train.
> 
> Huawei also talked up the new chip's camera capabilities, demonstrating how its new ISP (image signal processor), which it says takes smartphone cameras "closer to the vision of the human eye." These can create clearer images, showing improvements in fine detail reproduction through an "eye test" between its new image processing tech and the iPhone 7 Plus. The processor also allows for a wider range of refocusing options than previous generations. (Naturally, overall image quality will depend on the optics paired with Kirin 960 in upcoming phones.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery life continues to be a major focus, and Huawei used the example of Pokémon Go to show how it can work to reduce power consumption from demanding apps. Working with partners, Huawei says the optimizations in its low-power i6 "smart sensing" core allows users to go from less than half a day of Pokémon catching to 1.2 days — thanks to enhancements like low-power GPS.
> 
> When it comes to security, Huawei announced that Kirin 960 has been certified by UnionPay and the People's Bank of China for use with mobile payments. Meanwhile Huawei's Kirin inSE security design builds security into the SoC design itself, adding over 1000 "anti-hacking sensors," along with a 3-tier security system and support for financial industry standard encryption techniques.
> 
> Huawei didn't officially announce any new phones with the processor, however the features showcased at today's Kirin presser show what we're likely to see from the next Huawei flagship — therumored Mate 9when it's announced on November 3 in Munich, Germany.


iPhone single core speed is everything to do with software than hardware or chip. Sheeple will not understand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

OPPO grows from nothing
to the most popular smart phone in China
at an unprecedented speed.
-----------------------------------------------------------



*Oppo R9, iPhone 6s lead offline sales in China*

http://www.gsmarena.com/oppo_r9_iphone_6s_lead_offline_sales_in_china-news-20824.php

Nowadays most of us tend to do our tech shopping online, or if not that, at least the research and price hunting part. It is just way more convenient that way. However, there will always be a place underneath the sum for brick and mortar stores, especially when in comes to handsets - a product most prospective buyers typically wish to physically check out before taking home.

OPPO R9 is sold every 1.1 second





We mention this primarily to prove a point when saying that offline sales still matter and tracking them is not only as important as those done online, but also sufficiently more difficult. That being said, we bring forth to your attention the latest sales data from China's offline smartphone retailers, gathered by the independent market research firm Sino-MR.






It seems to show at least a few interesting trends, but above all provides some hard evidence to back up Oppo's recurring lofty claims on Oppo F1 Plus sales numbers. The Chinese manufacturer has mentioned time and time again that the handset in question, locally marketed as the Oppo R9, is doing incredibly well with over 7 million units sold by mid-June, one every 1.1 seconds.






Actually, we gained access to similar statistics from the very same Sino-MR researchers a few months back as well. Those mostly showed the same results. However, this time around, we have the raw sales numbers at our disposal and it is clear that over the past six months the Oppo F1 Plus has been selling like crazy. Investigating the graph further reveals that the iPhone 6s is also enjoying whopping popularity on the Chinese offline market. The same goes for a pair of high-end Huawei devices as well, namely the Mate 8 and the P9. Their figures combined actually come within striking distance of Cupertino's 2016 flagship.






Mind you, these numbers cover the top most popular selling devices in China's physical stores and are available to us further broken down on a quarterly basis and also per phone variant, including all the storage options. But, we won't be digging that deep into said data. However, for the sake of fairness, we will examine the aggregated numbers for Q3 2016 alone. This is necessary since the vivo X7 has only been available for about three months and the X7 Plus - only two months or so. The Huawei 9 was also absent from shelves back in March. Factoring that in does bring about a few alterations to the chart, but the Oppo F1 Plus and iPhone 6s still hold the lead strong.






If this by any change inspired you tho check out the Oppo F1 Plus and you just happen to live in China, the Company is actually currently holding a major sales event.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Apple: iPhone China Offline Sales Tumble 11% In August, Weakness Continues*

*Summary*

Apple's China offline sales in August dropped 10.8% from a year ago. Market share dropped by 1.1 percentage points to 7.2%, remaining as the No. 4 brand.

Overall, the China offline market jumped 3.3% to nearly 40 million units, Chinese brands accounted for 86.7%, and top 4 Chinese brands won a total of 48.2%.

Top Chinese brands excel in product innovation, target user-focused marketing efforts and sales network buildup.

The furor around iPhone 7’s launch lasted only one day. Sina Technology expected the iPhone 7 to lead a small rebound of iPhone sales but was unable to reverse the sliding trend.
A report released on September 13 by Sino Market Research showed that China's smartphones sold last month through offline channels fetched a new record of nearly 40 million units, of which 4G phones accounted for 94%.

Contrary to a general trend of low-priced products losing market share while high-end ones gaining, Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) and Samsung (OTC:SSNLF) smartphones dropped in both sales numbers and market share. Sina Technology predicted iPhone's weak performance to continue in September as the iPhone 7 furor was short-lived.

*iPhone Market Share Down To 7.2%; Samsung No. 5, Down To 5.2%*

A total of 2.861 million iPhones were sold in August, a drop of 348,000 units or 10.8% from a year ago. Its share of China's offline market dropped by 1.1 percentage points to 7.2%, remaining at the No. 4 spot.

Samsung remained one spot lower. It sold 2.064 million units, a drop of 103,000 units or 1.43%. Its market share slid 0.4 percentage points to 5.2%.

*All Chinese Brands' Total Market Share Nearly 90%*

China's offline sales of smartphones in August jumped 3.3% to 39.51 million units. Chinese producers together accounted for 86.7% of the offline market. Four top Chinese producers OPPO, Vivo, Huawei (including its second-line brand Honor) and Gionee won a total market share of 48.2%.

Vivo was the best performer. It sold 6.214 million smartphones, a jump of 0.81 million units or 15%. Its market share also jumped 1.6 percentage points to 15.7%, catching up fast to market leader OPPO's 18%.







Sina Technology said Chinese smartphones now could compete with Apple and Samsung on hardware configuration, user interface design as well as product quality. They also know Chinese consumers' needs better. Chinese brands also are better in product innovation, marketing, sales network built-up and investment in human resources.

Sina Technology said the iPhone 6 Plus, which launched two years ago, has dominated the Chinese large-screen smartphone market but Apple then has offered nothing interesting to follow up.

*iPhone 7 Furor Cools After "One-Day Crazy Buying"*

A reporter from Sina Technology visited Apple shops several times and found the furor around iPhone 7's September 16 launch lasted just one day - much of the queue of buyers disappeared the next day.

Sina Technology said Apple stayed ahead of its Chinese counterparts only in its processors. The iPhone 7's dual cameras did not stand out in photo quality, the website claimed.

The market shares of Apple and Samsung have been sliding steadily for a year. Sina Technology expected iPhone 7 to lead to a small rebound of iPhone sales, but it could not reverse the downward trend. Samsung's decline will accelerate due to the explosion incidents of its Note 7 smartphones.

*Chinese Brands Excel In Marketing, Product Innovation And Network Build-up*

Chinese brands are fast catching up with Apple and Samsung thanks to their efforts in three domains: marketing strategy, product innovation and channel construction.

All four top Chinese brands have been differentiating themselves from competitors by focusing on a specific market segment. They try hard to satisfy the needs of target customers. By contrast, Apple and Samsung adopt a "one fits all" strategy and think their products will be welcomed by different users. That is why they now find their products having no edge over their local competitors, observed Sina Technology.

OPPO and Vivo have been building and refining their marketing efforts for more than a decade. When they produced simpler electronics like the MP3 and cell phones, they were already the favorite electronics producers for Chinese students and women. Into the smartphone era, they sponsor entertainment programs loved by teenagers.

Gionee, the No. 4 offline Chinese smartphone brand, has been building up its image and sales networks since it was founded in 2002. It mainly serves mature men, executives and professionals. That is why it has signed movie director Feng Xiaogang and Hong Kong movie star Shawn Yue as spokespersons.

Gionee also finds that mature Chinese men have two seemingly contradictory psychological needs. On one hand, they want to be regarded as elites with a high IQ. So, Gionee sponsors an IQ challenging reality show, "The Brain", as well as the Chinese premier league of Go competitions. Go is a complex board game and has been a favorite hobby for Chinese intellectuals for more than 2,000 years.

On the other hand, mature Chinese men want to let their heads rest after work and relieve work pressure. So, Gionee sponsors the Chinese national soccer team Chinese people love to hate.

As China's most international brand, Huawei targets mature men of different nations and cultures. It finds their common hobby is soccer. Therefore, it sponsors the Spanish soccer club Atletico Madrid and signed an endorsement contract with Argentinean soccer super star Lionel Messi.

Besides satisfying customers' psychological needs, the top 4 Chinese producers have also made frequent product innovations to enhance the user experience.

OPPO proclaims itself as a selfie expert and has tried hard to make selfies beautiful. Its latest model is equipped with a best-in-industry 16MP front camera with a software capable of beautifying every part of facial image. Sina Technology praised OPPO for getting full marks in making selfies and grasping the core needs of Chinese girls. OPPO and its offshoot OnePlus have also introduced a quick-charge technology for their phones.

Vivo is the first smartphone maker to use a Hi-Fi grade DAC chip to optimize sound effects. It thus satisfies the core needs of Chinese music users.

Gionee targets business users. Its latest model has a built-in encryption chip. It also manages to squeeze in an oversized 6020mAh battery to achieve super endurance - a core need for business users.

Huawei's core business is making telecommunication equipment and networks. Hence, its smartphones excel in phone signal strength, according to Sina Technology. It also satisfies the needs of users who demand high reliability. Huawei also introduced double cameras five months before Apple.

In short, Chinese brands focus squarely on their target users and introduce new technologies to satisfy customer needs, noted Sina Technology. Users of different market segments thus find smartphones of Chinese brands more suitable for them.

Three of the four top Chinese manufacturers also have built up huge distribution networks after more than a decade of hard work and dedication. Apple set up in 2015 a goal of opening 40 stores in China within two years. Now it has set up 35. However, OPPO, Vivo and Gionee have set up tens of thousands of shops all over China. In many small towns, OPPO and Vivo have even set up shops on the same street.

Take Gionee as an example. After 14 years of network build-up, it has set up more than 70,000 agent-operated shops as well as more than 50,000 special zones and 200,000 counters in big boxes. With a strategy shared with OPPO and Vivo, Gionee also sends more than 70,000 shopping advisors to different shops to help customers choose the right phones. Gionee has also signed a strategic agreement with China Unicom (NYSE:CHU) - China's second largest carrier - in 2016, further enhancing its channel service capabilities.

Huawei, in view of its small domestic network, launched at the end of last year the "Plan of Thousand Counties" in a bid to set up shops in major counties. So far, Huawei has set up shops in nearly 300 counties and hopes to meet the target by end of 2017.

Samsung has tried to innovate and change after its sales were overtaken by Chinese counterparts. Yet, it faces a quality control problem after the batteries of several Note 7s exploded. People began to distrust the brand.

*Conclusion: Only Innovative iPhone 8 Can Save Apple*

The latest Sino report only showed China's offline market situation in August without the online figures. The report thus excludes most sales number of Xioami as most of its products are sold online. Xioami was No. 4 in overall Chinese smartphone sales in the second quarter this year, one spot ahead of Apple.

But offline channels provide buyers a personal touch because sales persons and shopping advisors provide personal, face-to-face service. Customers have a better buying experience and hence a higher loyalty towards the brands. That makes offline market report a better indicator for the long-term smartphone market trend.

Apple has been famous for product innovation. The iPhone itself is the most important innovation for the smartphone industry. Yet, Apple now lags behind. We are not clear if Apple has the dedication to build up a sales network comparable to those of its Chinese counterparts. We have also not seen any sign Apple would give up its "one fits all" product design and marketing strategy. In short, Apple cannot reverse its sales decline in the Chinese market unless the iPhone 8 to be launched next year really has some spectacular product innovation.















*OPPO has big plans in emerging markets*

Malaysia





India





Indonesia





Thailand





Vietnam





FC Barcelona

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Apple's China offline sales in August dropped 10.8% from a year ago. Market share dropped by 1.1 percentage points to 7.2%, remaining as the No. 4 brand.
> 
> Overall, the China offline market jumped 3.3% to nearly 40 million units, Chinese brands accounted for 86.7%, and top 4 Chinese brands won a total of 48.2%.
> 
> Top Chinese brands excel in product innovation, target user-focused marketing efforts and sales network buildup.
> 
> The furor around iPhone 7’s launch lasted only one day. Sina Technology expected the iPhone 7 to lead a small rebound of iPhone sales but was unable to reverse the sliding trend.



I guess, if Samsung did not tank, apple would not even enjoy the sort of success it has today.

That bloated foreign brand should eventually settle for a healthy eight spot in China's domestic market.

There is no way to avoid the fate against the vicious technology and marketing onslaught by China's champions. It is a downhill battle for them. iPhone is aging as badly as Clintons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

I am thinking about giving the nubia Z11 miniS a try:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> I am thinking about giving the nubia Z11 miniS a try:


300% revenue increase in 2015 from 2014.


----------



## AndrewJin

DCS said:


> I have a P9 Plus, but sadly no Huawei logo in the back
> 
> But the Hisilicon SoC was worth it


I hope more Chinese companies can use Hisilicon.
Their products are still quite new to the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

@AndrewJin 

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Huawei-Mate-9-to-sport-4X-optical-zoom-cost-up-to-1300_id86930

 who said Chinese products were cheap?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

I only support VIVO, just one reason is good enough - Hi-Fi 3.0 - second to none for enthusiast looking to carry miniturized Hi-Fi in their cellphone (excluding Hifiman products, of course, that's pure play). With years of experience in fine tuning, latest offer solution on Xplay 5: CS4398 + AD45257 + Yamaha YSS205X. I have tried previous VIVO solutions like ES9018 + OPA2604 on Xplay 3S, but this is my pick.






http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/c/2016-03-25/doc-ifxqswxn6394654.shtml​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> I only support VIVO, just one reason is good enough - Hi-Fi 3.0 - second to none for enthusiast looking to carry miniturized Hi-Fi in their cellphone (excluding Hifiman products, of course, that's pure play). With years of experience in fine tuning, latest offer solution on Xplay 5: CS4398 + AD45257 + Yamaha YSS205X. I have tried previous VIVO solutions like ES9018 + OPA2604 on Xplay 3S, but this is my pick.
> 
> View attachment 346212
> 
> http://tech.sina.com.cn/mobile/n/c/2016-03-25/doc-ifxqswxn6394654.shtml​


It is the only high-end hifi music player left.
I hope Hifiman can cooperate with VIVO to further increase performances of VIVO music phones.
However, I understand Hifiman has its perseverance and pride. 
I really appreciate that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> It is the only high-end hifi music player left.
> I hope Hifiman can cooperate with VIVO to further increase performances of VIVO music phones.
> However, I understand Hifiman has its perseverance and pride.
> I really appreciate that.




I am always a fan of Dr Fang Bian and his HiFiMan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> I am always a fan of Dr Fang Bian and his HiFiMan!


Having a hobby of hifi music is about money money and money....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DCS

I wish we had a hi-fi thread. I have a nice Audio-GD amp and Gustard DAC on my desk right now. I'm still too cheap to invest in a high end mobile DAP though.


----------



## AndrewJin

DCS said:


> I wish we had a hi-fi thread. I have a nice Audio-GD amp and Gustard DAC on my desk right now. I'm still too cheap to invest in a high end mobile DAP though.


Try Hifiman music player!


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei earns Europe's trust with excellence in high-tech *
China Daily, October 25, 2016

"This is the guts of the business, this is what we do," our guide said, patting a large green, hardware-filled street cabinet sitting in the bowels of Huawei Technologies Co's UK headquarters in Reading.

To the average Briton, Huawei is best known as a smartphone manufacturer. Its basic models could be an alternative to pricey market leaders. Some are aware of the TV commercial for its higher end P9 featuring movie stars Scarlett Johansson and Henry Cavill.

But most would be unaware that Huawei plays a key role in the "last mile" technology that delivers superfast broadband from the pavement to some 20 million homes across the United Kingdom.

"This is where it all begins, the kit that weathers rain or shine... If this doesn't work, nothing else does."

Reliable equipment and thrust on innovation have helped Huawei to emerge as the world's biggest telecommunication equipment manufacturer, after starting as a private reseller of PBX switches in China in 1987.

Founded by Ren Zhengfei with an investment of $3,500, Huawei's revenue reached $60.8 billion in 2015. It's the only Chinese company in the Fortune 500 list to make more money abroad than domestically.

The company said it will likely meet its sales target of 140 million handsets this year, driven by over 50 percent year-on-year growth in western and northeastern Europe, two of its fast-growing markets.

Huawei is also the world's third-largest smartphone vendor after Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and Apple Inc. The gap between Apple and Huawei is narrowing.

Huawei's market share was 8.2 percent in the first quarter of this year, up from 5.2 percent last year, while Apple fell to 15.3 percent from 18.3 percent, with Samsung remaining at around 24 percent, market research firm International Data Corporation reported in July.

Both Apple and Huawei are likely to benefit from Samsung's ill-fated Galaxy Note 7.

Analysts attributed Huawei's success to its unique management and ownership structure. Huawei is a 98.6 percent employee-owned private entity run by rotating CEOs. Emphasis is on research, which received $38 billion over the last 10 years and 45 percent of its 176,000 employees worldwide.

According to Roland Montagne, head of broadband practice at European telecoms think tank IDATE, making inroads into Europe is at the heart of Huawei's global rise.

"Huawei decided to invest quite early in the European market because it's a center of expertise in terms of technology and it is a dynamic market," he said. "That's why they decided to collaborate quite quickly with the main players in Europe－BT, Orange, Telefonica, to mention a few."

After setting up its first UK offices in 2003, Huawei clinched a game-changing supplier deal with British Telecom in 2005, to roll out the latter's 21st Century Network data network program.

"At the time, very little was known about (Huawei) outside of Asia, it didn't really sell very much in Europe," said Mike Galvin, head of technology, services and operations at BT. "We compared Huawei's with others' equipment ... and we said this equipment meets our needs. It was well-made."

Galvin said Huawei scored in terms of security of supply and ethical practices. He attributed much of its success to customer centricity.

"The unique thing ... (about) Huawei ... is how close they are to their customers and how their customers drive what products they produce."

Stefano Cantarelli, chief technology officer and network vice-president for UK and Ireland at Huawei, said gaining BT's trust opened the doors to other major deals in the UK and Europe. Carriers Vodafone and EE went on to buy Huawei equipment for their telecom networks. Huawei teamed up with EE later to launch the UK's first 4G LTE (long term evolution) network.

The BT deal signified the opening up of the traditional, R&D-driven European operator market to Chinese vendors, Cantarelli said. "They (BT) have been fundamental in establishing trust, and we were able to get the second-biggest deal we got with Vodafone. It has been pivotal in creating a brand reputation."

According to Montagne, maintaining such trust is imperative for Huawei as the new frontier of all-cloud transformation and cloud-based strategies offer a fresh set of complex security challenges.

***
_
Xiaomi, Vivo and Oppo have been pampered a lot these days by PDF China folks.

Let me remind you that big brother Huawei is still alive and kicking. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

China is fast developing smart cities, at least *193 cities* doing that.
This is battlefield for Huawei vs ZTE, who will win?

*Huawei Connect 2016*
http://www.huawei.com/minisite/huaweiconnect2016/en/smart-city/
(Video link)

* ZTE iCity Solution*
http://enterprise.zte.com.cn/en/banner_management/banners/201404/P020140419657180221402.pdf







Source: https://defence.pk/threads/yinchuan...he-life-of-its-citizens.454791/#ixzz4OB0OtEdH​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Mi Note 2 and Mi Mix rocks!


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> Mi Note 2 and Mi Mix rocks!


踢馆 in a Huawei thread?


----------



## jkroo

AndrewJin said:


> 踢馆 in a Huawei thread?


no I just say Mi Note II and Mi Mix are just available for purchase. Both are well designed model and keep in headlines for some days especially Mi Mix with 91.3% screen. That's somewhat surprised me. You can watch Mi Mix assessment videos everywhere.

Now, the competition of domestic smart phone market is very interesting.


----------



## AndrewJin

jkroo said:


> no I just say Mi Note II and Mi Mix are just available for purchase. Both are well designed model and keep in headlines for some days especially Mi Mix with 91.3% screen. That's somewhat surprised me. You can watch Mi Mix assessment videos everywhere.
> 
> Now, the competition of domestic smart phone market is very interesting.


It's a dynamic market....
I won't be surprised in 2017 OPPO is no longer the number one.


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> It's a dynamic market....
> I won't be surprised in 2017 OPPO is no longer the number one.




Global market, 3rd quarter of this year, among top 8 brands, 1st is Samsung, 2nd Apple, rest all 6 are Chinese.








http://techpp.com/2016/10/27/global-smartphone-shipments-2016/


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> View attachment 346882
> View attachment 346883
> 
> http://techpp.com/2016/10/27/global-smartphone-shipments-2016/


I don't know ZTE is quite strong overseas!
I think ZTE is not even top10 in China!


----------



## cirr

"Dream It Possible"

http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=d0337wj3p8v

Presented by Huawei 

@TaiShang @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> "Dream It Possible"
> 
> http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=d0337wj3p8v
> 
> Presented by Huawei
> 
> @TaiShang @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Dream it possible. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

AndrewJin said:


>




Never know a commercial could be so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*20:00 (Beijing Time), Nov. 3, 2016
Munich, Germany 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 艹艹艹

tomorrow 小米 red mi 4 新品发布

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

LeEco had a flash sale in their US site today, and their uMax85 TV sold out in just 3 minutes. Damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

LeEco phone is good, but too bloated with many crapware and i can't delete 'em even after rooted


----------



## Dungeness

qwerrty said:


> LeEco phone is good, but too bloated with many crapware and i can't delete 'em even after rooted



Really? I missed the uMax85 and ended up with two LeEco phones. Any 3rd party roots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Gooda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Dungeness said:


> Really? I missed the uMax85 and ended up with two LeEco phones. Any 3rd party roots?


another rom can fix the crapware, but you will have other problems like fingerprint sensor, camera, etc.. i've tried all and always come back to stock rom and just live with it


----------



## Dungeness

qwerrty said:


> another rom can fix the crapware, but you will have other problems like fingerprint sensor, camera, etc.. i've tried all and always come back to stock rom and just live with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Dungeness said:


> LeEco had a flash sale in their US site today, and their uMax85 TV sold out in just 3 minutes. Damn!


Their smart TV has way better reputation here in China. Sold nearly one million in September

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> tomorrow 小米 red mi 4 新品发布
> 
> View attachment 348755


Redmi in China is no even one of the top20 models.
Chinese prefer $300-600 smart phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huawei-Porsche-Leica Cooperation *
@Götterdämmerung @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Lure

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kuge

i m waiting for one that operates for 4 days at a single charge....any one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

kuge said:


> i m waiting for one that operates for 4 days at a single charge....any one?


4000mAh, and Huawei's new quick charge technology, let's wait for the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> 4000mAh, and Huawei's new quick charge technology, let's wait for the details.



Is P9 launch tomorrow?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Is P9 launch tomorrow?


P9 has been launched for months!






*Now!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*When some of the members here celebrating the launch of CZ-5,
pls don't forget the launch of our everyday civil products!*

@Shotgunner51 @Beast @grey boy 2 @TaiShang @Dungeness @cirr et al















*Porsche version, 6GB+256GB
1395 euros (1545 dollars, 10444yuan)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edison Chen

卧槽 真贵


----------



## AndrewJin

kuge said:


> i m waiting for one that operates for 4 days at a single charge....any one?



Battery seems awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Edison Chen said:


> 卧槽 真贵


Porsche edition?
Then get a regular version, only 699 euro.
And Huawei smart phones are usually priced much lower at the home market.
This Porsche smart phone will be priced at least 1000 yuan lower here.

Let's compare the price of P9 in Germany and China.

*P9 Plus 64GB*
In China 3988yuan (official price)= 532 euro
Same device, 639 euro in Germany Online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

没有最贵 只有更贵


----------



## Hyde

AndrewJin said:


> *When some of the members here celebrating the launch of CZ-5,
> pls don't forget the launch of our everyday civil products!*
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @Beast @grey boy 2 @TaiShang @Dungeness @cirr et al
> 
> View attachment 348946
> View attachment 348924
> View attachment 348925
> View attachment 348926
> 
> 
> *Porsche version, 6GB+256GB
> 1395 euros (1545 dollars, 10444yuan)
> View attachment 348927
> View attachment 348928
> *
> View attachment 348929
> 
> 
> View attachment 348932


I like this phone but it must have had at least QHD+ resolution if not 4k...

I think it doesn't justify the high pricing besides still being one of the best phone in the market


----------



## AndrewJin

Aether said:


> I like this phone but it must have had at least QHD+ resolution if not 4k...
> 
> I think it doesn't justify the high pricing besides still being one of the best phone in the market



Porsche version is expensive with limited supply.

But regular version is relatively affordable considering 8 of Top10 best selling phones in China are priced at 350-700 dollars, and 4 at 450-750 dollars.

In China, it won't be sold at 699 euro, quite likely 3999yuan (530 euro)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Leica Camera!*
























@Götterdämmerung @Deino @Arryn @Lure @eldarlmari @terranMarine @Malik Abdullah @Zain Malik @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

AndrewJin said:


> *Leica Camera!*


I will check the review and if it's nice, I may consider buying one soon

I don't think 8MP is impressive anymore but yeah Leica Camera certainly gives that extra edge to it.

Lets hope its able to produce stunning results and become a huge success for the Chinese company


----------



## AndrewJin

Aether said:


> I will check the review and if it's nice, I may consider buying one soon
> 
> I don't think 8MP is impressive anymore but yeah Leica Camera certainly gives that extra edge to it.
> 
> Lets hope its able to produce stunning results and become a huge success for the Chinese company


8MP is for selfie!
I think their Leica camera is awesome.......
12MP+20MP dual

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

AndrewJin said:


> *When some of the members here celebrating the launch of CZ-5,
> pls don't forget the launch of our everyday civil products!*
> 
> @Shotgunner51 @Beast @grey boy 2 @TaiShang @Dungeness @cirr et al
> 
> View attachment 348946
> View attachment 348924
> View attachment 348925
> View attachment 348926
> 
> 
> *Porsche version, 6GB+256GB
> 1395 euros (1545 dollars, 10444yuan)
> View attachment 348927
> View attachment 348928
> *
> View attachment 348929
> 
> 
> View attachment 348932


Who is crazy enough to buy a porsche phone that costs so much? Even for a rich country like Germany the market for such thin is thin. For a few people. Most Germans care a lot about money, how to make the most out of an euro. Look the success of discount supermarkets as Lidl and Aldi, where the people storm the cheap shops as if there is no tomorrow.


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Viet said:


> Who is crazy enough to buy a porsche phone that costs so much? Even for a rich country like Germany the market for such thin is thin. For a few people. Most Germans care a lot about money, how to make the most out of an euro. Look the success of discount supermarkets as Lidl and Aldi, where the people storm the cheap shops as if there is no tomorrow.


Don't underestimate the number of rich people.....
Poor people should not think on behalf of the rich.
Viets can buy a OPPO F1plus priced at $350 which is not in proportion of affordability of regular Viet.
http://oppomobile.vn/f1-plus.html


















Ch Rashid Javed said:


> how to post any article in this website . do you help me ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei wants to beat Apple in smartphones in 2 years*
颜培
China Daily, November 4, 2016

China's Huawei Technologies *wants to be the world's second-largest maker of smartphones in two years*, Richard Yu, chief executive of Huawei's consumer business group, told Reuters on Thursday.

Having made its name as a builder of telecommunications networks, Huawei has been active in the consumer devices market for only a few years and is now the third-biggest smartphone maker after Apple Inc and the world leader in the $400 billion market, Samsung Electronics.

*"When we announced four years ago that we wanted to sell phones, people told us we were crazy. When we said we wanted to sell 100 million phones, they told us we were crazy,"* Yu said at a launch event in Munich.

Huawei on Thursday launched a new premium phone, which will sell for 699 euros ($776) apiece. A version developed with Porsche Design will cost 1,395 euros.

The phone has a new artificial intelligence feature: It can learn about its user's habits and automatically put the most frequently used apps in easy reach.

Huawei was the world's third-largest smartphone maker in the third quarter with 33.6 million shipped devices, giving it a 9 percent market share, according to research firm Strategy Analytics.

Apple was still well ahead with 45.5 million devices, or a 12 percent market share. Samsung was the world leader with 75.3 million shipped devices and a market share of 20.1 percent.

"We are going to take them (Apple) step-by-step, innovation-by-innovation," Yu said, adding that he expected to improve Huawei's position along with technology shifts.

"There will be more opportunities. Artificial intelligence, virtual reality, augmented reality," he said. "It is like driving a car. At every curve or turn, there is an opportunity to overtake the competition."

With the new phone, dubbed Mate 9, Yu expects to make a break in European markets such as Germany, France and Great Britain. "In Finland, we are already number one," he said.

With Apple struggling to come up with surprise designs and Samsung reeling from having to scrap its flagship phone, Yu said Huawei was at a tipping point.

"Step-by-step we are winning the trust and loyalty of the customers. It is about trust and loyalty."

***

@AndrewJin , @cirr , I have decided. I will buy a Huawei Mate 9. Just waiting to receive an honorarium from a publication. It has everything I want, including the full logo on the back.

But I am more like a see and feel person when shopping. So, probably, I will skip the online shopping craziness on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei wants to beat Apple in smartphones in 2 years*
> 颜培
> China Daily, November 4, 2016
> 
> China's Huawei Technologies *wants to be the world's second-largest maker of smartphones in two years*, Richard Yu, chief executive of Huawei's consumer business group, told Reuters on Thursday.
> 
> Having made its name as a builder of telecommunications networks, Huawei has been active in the consumer devices market for only a few years and is now the third-biggest smartphone maker after Apple Inc and the world leader in the $400 billion market, Samsung Electronics.
> 
> *"When we announced four years ago that we wanted to sell phones, people told us we were crazy. When we said we wanted to sell 100 million phones, they told us we were crazy,"* Yu said at a launch event in Munich.
> 
> Huawei on Thursday launched a new premium phone, which will sell for 699 euros ($776) apiece. A version developed with Porsche Design will cost 1,395 euros.
> 
> The phone has a new artificial intelligence feature: It can learn about its user's habits and automatically put the most frequently used apps in easy reach.
> 
> Huawei was the world's third-largest smartphone maker in the third quarter with 33.6 million shipped devices, giving it a 9 percent market share, according to research firm Strategy Analytics.
> 
> Apple was still well ahead with 45.5 million devices, or a 12 percent market share. Samsung was the world leader with 75.3 million shipped devices and a market share of 20.1 percent.
> 
> "We are going to take them (Apple) step-by-step, innovation-by-innovation," Yu said, adding that he expected to improve Huawei's position along with technology shifts.
> 
> "There will be more opportunities. Artificial intelligence, virtual reality, augmented reality," he said. "It is like driving a car. At every curve or turn, there is an opportunity to overtake the competition."
> 
> With the new phone, dubbed Mate 9, Yu expects to make a break in European markets such as Germany, France and Great Britain. "In Finland, we are already number one," he said.
> 
> With Apple struggling to come up with surprise designs and Samsung reeling from having to scrap its flagship phone, Yu said Huawei was at a tipping point.
> 
> "Step-by-step we are winning the trust and loyalty of the customers. It is about trust and loyalty."
> 
> ***
> 
> @AndrewJin , @cirr , I have decided. I will buy a Huawei Mate 9. Just waiting to receive an honorarium from a publication. It has everything I want, including the full logo on the back.
> 
> But I am more like a see and feel person when shopping. So, probably, I will skip the online shopping craziness on this.


Porsche edition or the regular one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Porsche edition or the regular one?
> 
> View attachment 349466
> View attachment 349465
> View attachment 349464
> View attachment 349463



Regular one, definitely. The Porsche Edition has a smaller screen, doesn't it? I like wide screen more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Regular one, definitely.


Buy it in mainland.
It is said that cheapest model will be around 450 euro in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> Buy it in mainland.
> It is said that cheapest model will be around 450 euro in China.



Yes, I should try to be in the Mainland. I think in Taiwan the price will be around 16.000 to 20.000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Yes, I should try to be in the Mainland. I think in Taiwan the price will be around 16.000 to 20.000.



https://huaweistore.tmall.com/view_shop.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.0.0.5JwTEA&shop_id=150920153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Huawei to train Ukrainian young talents under "Seeds for the future" program*
Xinhua | 2016-11-07 






A launching ceremony of Huawei P9 smartphone. (Xinhua File Photo)

KIEV, Nov. 7 (Xinhua) -- China' s technology giant Huawei on Friday has launched its "Seeds for the Future" international educational program in Ukraine, under which 10 Ukrainian students will be trained in China by Huawei specialists.

A ceremony to start the project was held in Kiev with the participation of Chinese Ambassador to Ukraine Du Wei and Ukrainian Deputy Education Minister Vladimir Kovtunets.

*Under the initiative, students of three leading Ukrainian universities will be given an opportunity to travel to China, where they will deepen their knowledge in information and communications technology (ICT) in the Huawei's headquarters in Shenzhen.*

During the ceremony, Liu Hongyun, president of Huawei Technologies office in Central Asia and Caucasus, called on the Ukrainian young talents to fully use all the opportunities of the program to improve their skills.

"I do believe that this trip to China will broaden your knowledge, technologies, and besides, leave an authentic understanding of the history and the culture of China. I wish you all the best in the upcoming trip to China," Liu said.

Meanwhile, Anastasia Nedosekova, a student of the National Technical University "Kiev Polytechnics" , said he views the participation in the Huawei' s program as a chance to develop her country.

"I am very pleased to have this opportunity, I hope that it will help me develop myself and develop my country. I'm going to China with great feelings and a good mood inside," Nedosekova said.

Huawei's "Seeds for the Future" program, which started in 2008, is designed to improve the global educational environment and provide young talented people around the world with more educational opportunities.

The project is aimed at cultivating local ICT talents, promoting knowledge exchange, improving people's interest in the telecom industry, and encouraging countries and regions to participate in the building of digital communities.

The program has already promoted ICT education in 67 countries and regions across five continents, benefiting over 15,000 students from 150 universities.

During the last five years, over 500 students from 23 European countries have taken part in this program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *China's Huawei to train Ukrainian young talents under "Seeds for the future" program*
> Xinhua | 2016-11-07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A launching ceremony of Huawei P9 smartphone. (Xinhua File Photo)
> 
> KIEV, Nov. 7 (Xinhua) -- China' s technology giant Huawei on Friday has launched its "Seeds for the Future" international educational program in Ukraine, under which 10 Ukrainian students will be trained in China by Huawei specialists.
> 
> A ceremony to start the project was held in Kiev with the participation of Chinese Ambassador to Ukraine Du Wei and Ukrainian Deputy Education Minister Vladimir Kovtunets.
> 
> *Under the initiative, students of three leading Ukrainian universities will be given an opportunity to travel to China, where they will deepen their knowledge in information and communications technology (ICT) in the Huawei's headquarters in Shenzhen.*
> 
> During the ceremony, Liu Hongyun, president of Huawei Technologies office in Central Asia and Caucasus, called on the Ukrainian young talents to fully use all the opportunities of the program to improve their skills.
> 
> "I do believe that this trip to China will broaden your knowledge, technologies, and besides, leave an authentic understanding of the history and the culture of China. I wish you all the best in the upcoming trip to China," Liu said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Anastasia Nedosekova, a student of the National Technical University "Kiev Polytechnics" , said he views the participation in the Huawei' s program as a chance to develop her country.
> 
> "I am very pleased to have this opportunity, I hope that it will help me develop myself and develop my country. I'm going to China with great feelings and a good mood inside," Nedosekova said.
> 
> Huawei's "Seeds for the Future" program, which started in 2008, is designed to improve the global educational environment and provide young talented people around the world with more educational opportunities.
> 
> The project is aimed at cultivating local ICT talents, promoting knowledge exchange, improving people's interest in the telecom industry, and encouraging countries and regions to participate in the building of digital communities.
> 
> The program has already promoted ICT education in 67 countries and regions across five continents, benefiting over 15,000 students from 150 universities.
> 
> During the last five years, over 500 students from 23 European countries have taken part in this program.



Huawei's Mate 9 Porsche Design is doing extremely well in Europe.

Ditto home market? 

MATE9保时捷版本，喜欢的能买到就买吧，真有可能要抢的。由于欧洲已经发布正式定价，很多人已快速下单做圣诞礼物，惊爆欧洲网上全款一天订购量已经达十六万。而国内各个终端大小领导收到亲朋好友、关系客户的委托更是汹涌而来。其中一个民营巨头一开口就要定几百个保时捷版本做年终抽奖；而金融行业也是需求喷发、这行业包括订普通MATE9都极多，信号、续航、安全、流畅性、系统可靠和照相都是他们看中的。在德国参加发布会的一个华为PR兄弟自己都赞不绝口，华为商城预订高配很快就定光。这个形势有点像MATE7供不应求时期的特点了。

http://m.toutiao.com/group/6350007808352436482

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Working on “Concept Phone” Like Xiaomi Mi MIX But With Quad-Edge Screen*

MULAYAM SINGH YADAV

NOVEMBER 7, 20164 VIEWS

Xiaomi recently held an event and launched two new smartphones. One was the much-awaited Mi Note 2, but the second device was totally unexpected. Yes, we are talking about the Xiaomi Mi MIX that has got a bezel-less display and looks like a concept phone. The phone will surely do great business in China, but it looks like it’s about to face some tough competition soon.

Huawei is said to be working on a new smartphone that will look like a concept phone, which means it will have a futuristic look and possibly a bezel-less screen. This leak was posted by a popular Chinese tipster on microblogging site Weibo. Also, we have been seeing smartphones with curved Edge display and dual curved displays. However, *the new Huawei smartphone is rumored to come with a quad-curved screen!*

That’s right. *Four curved edges for the display. This could mean that the phone might be curved on all the sides, giving it a truly borderless, free-falling look*. If that’s possible, it will really give a stunning appearance to the device. Lastly, the Weibo post also mentions that the Huawei concept phone might get released under a new brand, probably like Honor. It may be a new product line with a new name, but nothing is certain right now.

If Huawei manages to get it right with the design and pricing of the Quad-Edge phone, it will surely give a tough competition to the new Xiaomi Mi MIX. What do you think? Isn’t the news exciting?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Huawei has broken out in a sprint growing its smart phone shipments by 70 per cent annually in EMEA. Q3 is also the first time Huawei has shipped over 10 million units in the region in a single quarter. This put the Chinese smartphone major at number three with 14 per cent of smart phone shipments, behind Apple’s 15 per cent and Samsung at 37 per cent, said a new report by research firm Canalys.

“Huawei is becoming much smarter in Europe. It has now evolved to become a major smart phone brand and innovator in its own right,” said Ben Stanton, Research Analyst at Canalys. He said Huawei’s focus this year has been on premium design and branding, with a series of celebrity endorsement deals, as well as product partnerships with the likes of Leica and Porsche Design. “It is clearly trying to break away from its past, and create a brand to rival Apple and Samsung.” Earlier it used to focus on price-to-performance ratio, a good disruptive strategy at the time.

Huawei has already shipped just over 26 million smart phones in EMEA this year, exceeding its total from full-year 2015, with the lucrative holiday season still to come, Canalys said. The company is also key player in developing markets in the Middle East and Africa, where its low-end devices are helping to increase smart phone penetration. It is also making significant inroads into the high-volume Indian market.






However, its 33 per cent sequential growth in Europe is thanks to its focus on improving industrial design has been an important factor behind its success, and helped it to displace the likes of Sony, LG and HTC, Canalys said. Huawei’s mid-range and premium devices like the P9 have allowed it consolidate this position.

However, Stanton said Huawei still has issues with specification overlap between different product lines, though it is certainly in a strong position to keep growing. “It launched the Mate 9 at the perfect time to exploit Samsung’s Note7 fiasco. As the Note5, along with other competing products, such as the LG V20 and Xiaomi Mi Note 2, never launched in Europe, Huawei now finds itself with no major competition in the 5.5-inch plus segment. It will be hard to entice European consumers to upgrade to super-large screens en masse. But if the appetite exists, Huawei has a real opportunity to become the pre-eminent vendor in that category.”

https://www.canalys.com/newsroom/me...hip-over-10-million-smart-phones-emea-q3-2016

Rebranding is paramount to all Chinese smart phone companies.
They've got the technology, now they need marketing and brand image building.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

The new king of mobile soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mufflerman

The immigrants have started earning.


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> The new king of mobile soon


Hope they can regain the market share back home.
In Q3, their high-end phones lagged behind flagship models of other domestic brands.

No.1 OPPO R9 2499-2999 yuan ($368-445)
No.2 VIVO X7 2499-2798yuan ($368-413)
No.3 Huawei P9 2988-3688 yuan ($440-545)
No.4 OPPO A59 1800 yuan ($266)
No.5 VIVO X7 Plus 2800 yuan ($415)
No.6 Huawei low-end 960yuan ($140)
No. 7 Huawei 麦芒5 2399-2599yuan ($355-385)
No.8 OPPO R9 Plus 2999-3600yuan ($445-$530)
No. 9 Huawei Mate 8 2800-4700yuan ($410-$700)
No. 10 Huawei P9 Plus 3988-4600yuan (&588-$680)

Now, Huawei is also facing competition from Xiaomi's high-end phones.









Good news is Huawei Mate9 will be sold 500-1500 yuan cheaper in China.
And the portfolio of Mate9 is quite big at home!
From 3999yuan all the way to 9888yuan. (590-1460 US dollars)






The 699 euro model (5230yuan) will be sold 3699yuan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> Hope they can regain the market share back home.
> In Q3, their high-end phones lagged behind flagship models of other domestic brands.
> 
> No.1 OPPO R9 2499-2999 yuan ($368-445)
> No.2 VIVO X7 2499-2798yuan ($368-413)
> No.3 Huawei P9 2988-3688 yuan ($440-545)
> No.4 OPPO A59 1800 yuan ($266)
> No.5 VIVO X7 Plus 2800 yuan ($415)
> No.6 Huawei low-end 960yuan ($140)
> No. 7 Huawei 麦芒5 2399-2599yuan ($355-385)
> No.8 OPPO R9 Plus 2999-3600yuan ($445-$530)
> No. 9 Huawei Mate 8 2800-4700yuan ($410-$700)
> No. 10 Huawei P9 Plus 3988-4600yuan (&588-$680)
> 
> Now, Huawei is also facing competition from Xiaomi's high-end phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is Huawei Mate9 will be sold 500-1500 yuan cheaper in China.
> And the portfolio of Mate9 is quite big at home!
> From 3999yuan all the way to 9888yuan. (590-1460 US dollars)
> 
> View attachment 350244



Huawei must do better offline in the domestic market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Huawei must do better offline in the domestic market.


They also need more ads.
All in China you can hear is OPPO's "charge for 3 minutes, phone for 2 hours".
But Huawei Mate9 has even better battery and charging technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


>




Eurasia (Eastern, Central and Western Europe) is the way to go.

Huawei might as well build a Silk Road themed premium brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*115 million smart phones have been sold in Q3 2015.
Let's see the changes!*







http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016top10/2016-11/07/content_27290288.htm
*





No 1 OPPO*
Shipment: 20.1 million units
Market share: 17.5%




A customer looks at a smartphone in an Oppo store in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, onSept 20, 2016. [Photo/IC]


*No 2 Vivo*
Shipment: 19.2 million units
Market share: 16.7%




Two pedestrians walk past a Vivo Mobile Communication Technology Co Ltd poster in Nanjing, Jiangsuprovince. The smartphone maker is eyeing the Indian market by sponsoring its cricket league. [Photo/China Daily]


*No 3 Huawei*
Shipment: 18 million units
Market share: 15.7%




The P9 smartphone is displayed in the Huawei Technologies Co booth at the Cutting-Edge IT & Electronics Comprehensive Exhibition (CEATEC) at Makuhari Messe in Chiba, Japan, Oct 4, 2016.[Photo/VCG]


*No 4 Xiaomi*
Shipment: 10 million units
Market share: 8.7%




Lin Bin, president of Xiaomi introduces the Redmi Note 4 to the audience at the launch ceremony of thedevice in Beijing on August 25, 2016. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


*No 5 Apple*
Shipment: 8.2 million units
Market share: 7.1%




The iPhone 7 is shown on display during an Apple media event in San Francisco, California, US, Sept 7, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *115 million smart phones have been sold in Q3 2015.
> Let's see the changes!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 350543
> 
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2016top10/2016-11/07/content_27290288.htm
> *
> View attachment 350537
> 
> 
> No 1 OPPO*
> Shipment: 20.1 million units
> Market share: 17.5%
> View attachment 350538
> 
> A customer looks at a smartphone in an Oppo store in Qingdao, East China's Shandong province, onSept 20, 2016. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> *No 2 Vivo*
> Shipment: 19.2 million units
> Market share: 16.7%
> View attachment 350539
> 
> Two pedestrians walk past a Vivo Mobile Communication Technology Co Ltd poster in Nanjing, Jiangsuprovince. The smartphone maker is eyeing the Indian market by sponsoring its cricket league. [Photo/China Daily]
> 
> 
> *No 3 Huawei*
> Shipment: 18 million units
> Market share: 15.7%
> View attachment 350540
> 
> The P9 smartphone is displayed in the Huawei Technologies Co booth at the Cutting-Edge IT & Electronics Comprehensive Exhibition (CEATEC) at Makuhari Messe in Chiba, Japan, Oct 4, 2016.[Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> *No 4 Xiaomi*
> Shipment: 10 million units
> Market share: 8.7%
> View attachment 350541
> 
> Lin Bin, president of Xiaomi introduces the Redmi Note 4 to the audience at the launch ceremony of thedevice in Beijing on August 25, 2016. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> 
> *No 5 Apple*
> Shipment: 8.2 million units
> Market share: 7.1%
> View attachment 350542
> 
> The iPhone 7 is shown on display during an Apple media event in San Francisco, California, US, Sept 7, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]



Oppo marketing is so aggressive.

Also proves bricks and mortars stores and physical visibility still matters.

Maybe Huawei will feel the positive effect of the P9 next quarter. Nonetheless, Huawei would be well advised to make itself more available across every major street in China.

Not sure what is Xiaomi doing wrong so their numbers slide.

Apple resolutely joins the boring brands caravan. Little chance of a come back even with an nth version.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scherz

Huawei become bad in relation between price and content. They become more expensive, not like the beginning of Huawei in Europe where they had good price for a device.

But what becomes better is that Huawei created their "lines" like Mate Series or P Series which become unique by themself and also become premium.

I dont like VIVO because their phone realy looks like Iphone too much! Just embrassing to have those phones. They should show more creativity. Very poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Vivo X7 Plus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

I ordered a Xiaomi Mi Mix Lets hope it arrives soon. I have been using Huawei since 2014 when it was hardly known here but now they are everywhere but for me its time to try other Chinese phone maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://www.thefastmode.com/technol...s-first-live-wideband-massive-mimo-deployment
*China Mobile, Huawei Claim World's First Live Wideband Massive MIMO Deployment*



Image Credit: Huawei

China Mobile and Huawei announced that they have jointly deployed a wideband Massive MIMO site in Shanghai. Claiming to be world's first, the achievement is touted as a great leap forward for large-scale commercial Massive MIMO deployment and as a evolution towards the 5G technology.

The live network in Shanghai acts as a verification platform, with impressive peak cell throughput rates reaching 72 Mbps uplink, and 630 Mbps downlink.

According to Huawei, this solution has significantly improved single site capability in the 4G era indicated by a 5-fold increase, achieving 5-6 Giga capability of a single site which can greatly improve 4G network spectral efficiency and help effectively handle any capacity challenges encountered during rapid mobile development. 

This solution is perfectly suited for the effective enhancement of coverage and interference mitigation capabilities to meet specialized coverage requirements (such as coverage of high-rise buildings), said Huawei.

With the technology, an average spectral efficiency of cells can be improved by 3-fold. Along with the rapid development of video services, the spectral efficiency can be increased to more than 5-fold, claims Huawei.

Huawei added that its in-house-developed chips, new materials, and new techniques are used to provide increasingly compact and lighter site equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huawei First to Complete 3GPP-compliant E2E NB-IoT System Verification Test With China Mobile*

LIGHT READING

11/8/2016




SHENZHEN, China -- Huawei has recently completed the system function and performance verification test on the 3GPP-compliant narrowband Internet of Things (NB-IoT) at the 5G Joint Innovation Lab of China Mobile. Huawei was also the first to complete such verification among China Mobile's partners. Tests at the China Mobile Research Institute are famous for being authoritative and rigorous. The entire test strictly followed the 3GPP requirements. Its successful completion marks a milestone for NB-IoT commercialization of China Mobile, laying a solid technological foundation for the subsequent scale deployment of commercial NB-IoT networks.

Compared with 2/3/4G networks, an NB-IoT network has unique advantages in 20 dB coverage capabilities. The NB-IoT coverage can be wider and deeper, requiring a fewer number of sites. NB-IoT signals can reach basements, allowing devices at these concealed locations to be connected to the network and enabling smart meter reading services. NB-IoT is also ideal for the rollout of services that require wide coverage, such as pet tracking.

After the freezing of NB-IoT standard protocols on June 16 of this year, China Mobile immediately took the initiative in preparing for protocol-compliant NB-IoT tests, together with industry vendors. The tests covered the physical layer, MAC layer, RLC layer, RRC layer, and system configurations. Huawei became the first to complete the E2E NB-IoT lab test with China Mobile, which included the verification of the 20 dB coverage enhancement feature that complies with NB-IoT standard protocols.

After the successful lab verification, China Mobile and Huawei jointly deployed the world's first 3GPP-compliant NB-IoT network for the smart parking service at the outfield of the 2016 World Internet of Things Exposition (WIOT) held in Wuxi, China. This E2E NB-IoT network was composed of all required devices, including the platform, core network, base stations, and chips. The NB-IoT-based smart parking solution can be easily deployed without the assistance of technical personnel. The capacity of smart parking lots can be conveniently expanded, without any network compatibility issues. By using a dedicated App on the smartphone, a user can query parking lots and book one, navigate to the destination parking space, pay the parking fee online, and perform other related functions. With a parking management data platform, smart parking services can be uniformly provided for city dwellers to enjoy this optimal solution for outdoor parking.

While being dedicated to the research and innovation of cellular IoT (CIoT) technologies, China Mobile and Huawei have been proactively exploring IoT applications in vertical industries. At the 2016 Mobile World Congress held in Shanghai this June, China Mobile demonstrated the NB-IoT smart street lamp solution for automated and intelligent lighting management, together with Huawei and other partners. In July, China Mobile IOT, China Mobile Chongqing, and Huawei completed the verification at the NB-IoT smart logistics pilot site in Chongqing Western Logistics Park. In September, the China Mobile Research Institute worked hand-in-hand with Huawei and PolyCIS to perform NB-IoT-based environment monitoring at the Zhundong oil field of CNPC Xinjiang. China Mobile Zhejiang, together with Huawei, InnoTek, and other partners, constructed the first smart parking demonstration area for China Mobile at Yunqi town in Hangzhou also in September.

As the IoT has become a critical part in "Made in China, 2025", China Mobile responds to this national strategy with scientific and technological innovation. By intensely cooperating with the industry chain, China Mobile is making nonstop efforts in ripening the IoT industry. China Mobile will continue working with Huawei on scale outfield NB-IoT verification in terms of planning, networking, construction, performance, services, and other aspects, marching into an era where things are fully-connected.

http://www.lightreading.com/iot/nb-...fication-test-with-china-mobile/d/d-id/728135

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Who said people could not afford Mate9 Porsche?
160,000 people ordered the premium porsche edition in one day in Europe*























Path-Finder said:


> I ordered a Xiaomi Mi Mix Lets hope it arrives soon. I have been using Huawei since 2014 when it was hardly known here but now they are everywhere but for me its time to try other Chinese phone maker.


Try Mate9 Porsche!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Looks like HUAWEI has gone for a multiple line strategy with a focus on high end market. Mate and P series are the 1-2 punch of the package, specifically designed to dethrone iPhone and sumsung galaxy. go HUAWEI!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Looks like Huawei is getting very serious about beating Apple into 3rd place in 2 years.

Will 2019 be the year in which Huawei's smartphone shipments overtake Apple's?

Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

besthuman said:


> *Oppo has a poor reputation.*
> 
> Always buy samsung mid range phones or HTC high end. Mine have given me years if good service.



I am sure still better than anything that India can offer. LOL.

But seriously, Oppo is killing the competition in China and becoming quite popular overseas. Oppo is known for its very very rigorous quality and endurance testing.

I live in Taiwan, so I know what HTC really offer these days.

***

@AndrewJin , bro, can you post some credible11. 11. links for Mate 8 (64 GB, champagne gold) deals?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> I am sure still better than anything that India can offer. LOL.
> 
> But seriously, Oppo is killing the competition in China and becoming quite popular overseas. Oppo is known for its very very rigorous quality and endurance testing.
> 
> I live in Taiwan, so I know what HTC really offer these days.
> 
> ***
> 
> @AndrewJin , bro, can you post some credible11. 11. links for Mate 8 (64 GB, champagne gold) deals?



R u sure you want Mate 8 not Mate9?
https://huaweistore.tmall.com/p/mat....w5001-14758655655.8.F8YdlX&scene=taobao_shop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Have been iPhone user for yrs but will be buying Chinese phone next

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

grey boy 2 said:


> Have been iPhone user for yrs but will be buying Chinese phone next



Not next but from now on only Chinese phones

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> Not next but from now on only Chinese phones


Huawei will launch Mate9 Pro with the same specifics as Mate9 Porsche except for that Porsche logo in China. Huawei is reputable for selling high-end phones at a much lower price at the home market, normally 1000yuan less.


----------



## qwerrty

this is impressive, because p9 is not cheap at all. xiaomi should take note 




> *Huawei P9 sales reach 9 million*
> Vlad, 10 November 2016
> The P9 is proving to be quite the successful smartphone for Huawei. The Chinese company seems to be selling P9 units like hot cakes across the world.
> http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_p9_sales_reach_9_million-news-21567.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

qwerrty said:


> this is impressive, because p9 is not cheap at all. xiaomi should take note


It's quite an impressive number for a newcomer of the high-end market.
Huawei should continue increasing market visibility, especially at the home market.
But I understand marketing in China is really really expensive!
How big is Chinese market?
400 million smart phones were sold from Jan to Sep in 2016!
You could imagine how expensive marketing in China is!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


> View attachment 350948
> 
> View attachment 350949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350950


wow, I thought the camera was made-in-Germany.
I know this company, such company is the reason why supply chain is so strong here.

http://www.barrons.com/articles/is-sunny-optical-flying-too-close-to-the-sun-1471568647





Anyway, it is a great cooperation between China and Germany.

@Götterdämmerung @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

terranMarine said:


> View attachment 350948
> 
> View attachment 350949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350950



And now this:

川普的女儿伊万卡川普，她老公为杰瑞德库什纳，她老公的弟弟叫约书亚库什纳，约书亚的女友是凯丽克洛斯。凯丽克洛斯正是华为的代言人

华为的代言人凯丽克洛斯与川普女儿伊万卡川普是妯娌关系.
















@AndrewJin @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> And now this:
> 
> 川普的女儿伊万卡川普，她老公为杰瑞德库什纳，她老公的弟弟叫约书亚库什纳，约书亚的女友是凯丽克洛斯。凯丽克洛斯正是华为的代言人
> 
> 华为的代言人凯丽克洛斯与川普女儿伊万卡川普是妯娌关系.
> 
> View attachment 350966
> 
> 
> View attachment 350967
> 
> 
> View attachment 350968
> 
> 
> @AndrewJin @TaiShang


OMG
What a small world!!!






But the woman in the phone commercial is not her, though they look the same to Chinese.
this is her

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> OMG
> What a small world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the woman in the phone commercial is not her, though they look the same to Chinese.
> this is her
> View attachment 350970



Or this 

记者昨日获悉，中国房地产十强企业恒大地产集团同美国最大的房地产开发商之一Trump集团及香港房地产投资公司东方地产集团（OPG）正式结盟，将在中国主要超大型城市的顶级豪宅及超高层建筑领域上展开合作。据悉，这也是美国房地产传奇大亨唐纳德·特朗普及其Trump集团首度宣布进军中国地产市场。

恒大方面表示，合作意在将世界超高层建筑的先进运营和开发模式引入中国，共同分享中国顶级豪宅及超高层建筑市场飞速发展的巨大机遇。

集团总裁夏海钧表示，恒大在中国的品牌和实力结合特朗普（Trump）集团在开发运营超高层建筑方面的丰富经验和规划设计理念，将激发巨大的火花并开花结果。

夏总裁称，作为中国具领导地位的房地产开发企业，恒大的“全国战略”、“精品战略”已取得阶段性成就，集团下一步将以结盟特朗普（Trump）集团竞投中国超大型城市超高层建筑项目为契机，进一步融入全球经济一体化浪潮，着力实施国际高端物业战略，打造国际化超高层建筑项目，实现品牌输出，图谋成就“全球化地产航母”。

夏总裁介绍，恒大的国际化战略主要通过广泛寻求战略合作、多方共赢的方式来实现。目前集团在资本市场已引入国际知名的战略投资者，在材料设备采购上，与奥梯斯（OTIS）、德国西门子（SIEMENS）、日本松下（Panasonic）等建立战略合作联盟；在营销代理上，与易居（中国）（E-HOUSE）强强联手；在物业服务上，引入了全球顶级物业管理公司戴德梁行（DTZ）等。

夏总裁希望，借助与特朗普（Trump）集团的联盟，进一步发挥恒大在中国的规模、品牌、人才等优势，并利用特朗普（Trump）集团在超高层建筑方面成熟的操作经验和技术实力，全面提升恒大在国际顶级豪宅及超高层建筑市场的竞争优势，也为中国超高层建筑领域的发展带来质的飞跃，并将创造多方共赢局面。

而鉴于中国房地产市场的飞速发展，特朗普（Trump）集团也对两家合作抱有极大期望，希望中国能成为自己新的市场扩张及利润增长点。该集团有关人士表示，与恒大的结盟是其首度试水中国市场，对战略合作伙伴的选择相当慎重。而恒大作为中国房地产行业的主流开发商，在项目运营管理、市场营销、人才队伍等方面拥有独特的优势.





集团总裁夏海钧向特朗普集团高层，即小唐纳德特朗普、伊万卡特朗普及艾瑞克特朗普介绍集团





唐纳德特朗普在特朗普集团总部会见集团总裁夏海钧





集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普在其三名子女
即小唐纳德特朗普、伊万卡特朗普及艾瑞克特朗普见证下签约





集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普签约后合影





集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普答记者问

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> Or this
> 
> 记者昨日获悉，中国房地产十强企业恒大地产集团同美国最大的房地产开发商之一Trump集团及香港房地产投资公司东方地产集团（OPG）正式结盟，将在中国主要超大型城市的顶级豪宅及超高层建筑领域上展开合作。据悉，这也是美国房地产传奇大亨唐纳德·特朗普及其Trump集团首度宣布进军中国地产市场。
> 
> 恒大方面表示，合作意在将世界超高层建筑的先进运营和开发模式引入中国，共同分享中国顶级豪宅及超高层建筑市场飞速发展的巨大机遇。
> 
> 集团总裁夏海钧表示，恒大在中国的品牌和实力结合特朗普（Trump）集团在开发运营超高层建筑方面的丰富经验和规划设计理念，将激发巨大的火花并开花结果。
> 
> 夏总裁称，作为中国具领导地位的房地产开发企业，恒大的“全国战略”、“精品战略”已取得阶段性成就，集团下一步将以结盟特朗普（Trump）集团竞投中国超大型城市超高层建筑项目为契机，进一步融入全球经济一体化浪潮，着力实施国际高端物业战略，打造国际化超高层建筑项目，实现品牌输出，图谋成就“全球化地产航母”。
> 
> 夏总裁介绍，恒大的国际化战略主要通过广泛寻求战略合作、多方共赢的方式来实现。目前集团在资本市场已引入国际知名的战略投资者，在材料设备采购上，与奥梯斯（OTIS）、德国西门子（SIEMENS）、日本松下（Panasonic）等建立战略合作联盟；在营销代理上，与易居（中国）（E-HOUSE）强强联手；在物业服务上，引入了全球顶级物业管理公司戴德梁行（DTZ）等。
> 
> 夏总裁希望，借助与特朗普（Trump）集团的联盟，进一步发挥恒大在中国的规模、品牌、人才等优势，并利用特朗普（Trump）集团在超高层建筑方面成熟的操作经验和技术实力，全面提升恒大在国际顶级豪宅及超高层建筑市场的竞争优势，也为中国超高层建筑领域的发展带来质的飞跃，并将创造多方共赢局面。
> 
> 而鉴于中国房地产市场的飞速发展，特朗普（Trump）集团也对两家合作抱有极大期望，希望中国能成为自己新的市场扩张及利润增长点。该集团有关人士表示，与恒大的结盟是其首度试水中国市场，对战略合作伙伴的选择相当慎重。而恒大作为中国房地产行业的主流开发商，在项目运营管理、市场营销、人才队伍等方面拥有独特的优势.
> 
> View attachment 350973
> 
> 集团总裁夏海钧向特朗普集团高层，即小唐纳德特朗普、伊万卡特朗普及艾瑞克特朗普介绍集团
> 
> View attachment 350974
> 
> 唐纳德特朗普在特朗普集团总部会见集团总裁夏海钧
> 
> View attachment 350975
> 
> 集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普在其三名子女
> 即小唐纳德特朗普、伊万卡特朗普及艾瑞克特朗普见证下签约
> 
> View attachment 350976
> 
> 集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普签约后合影
> 
> View attachment 350977
> 
> 集团总裁夏海钧与唐纳德特朗普答记者问


A business president.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terranMarine

Yup, he loves China alright. Totally convinced

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

Path-Finder said:


> I ordered a Xiaomi Mi Mix Lets hope it arrives soon. I have been using Huawei since 2014 when it was hardly known here but now they are everywhere but for me its time to try other Chinese phone maker.


I've tried almost all of the Chinese branded phones. The likes of Lenovo, Huawei, xiaomi, letv, one plus and oppo. I will personally select the top 3 phones. 
1. Huawei 
2. Oppo 
3. One plus 




besthuman said:


> Oppo has a poor reputation.
> 
> Always buy samsung mid range phones or HTC high end. Mine have given me years if good service.


You can't even lie well with a straight post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Marketing China!
Huawei Nova sponsors a music show in Zhejiang Satellite TV
*


























AndrewJin said:


> *Marketing China!
> Huawei Nova sponsors a music show in Zhejiang Satellite TV
> *


@TaiShang @cirr @terranMarine @Jlaw @long_ Guess how much Huawei has paid for this show?
(btw, you can see all different kinds of products in this music shows, from Chinese medicine toothpaste, video streaming website to milk)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> 川普的女儿伊万卡川普，她老公为杰瑞德库什纳，她老公的弟弟叫约书亚库什纳，约书亚的女友是凯丽克洛斯。凯丽克洛斯正是华为的代言人
> 
> 华为的代言人凯丽克洛斯与川普女儿伊万卡川普是妯娌关系.



Which means we already have strong corporate representative at the heart of US' now dynastic TRUMP government (All rights reserved).

Then, sanctioning China would automatically mean sanctioning TRUMP private interests.



terranMarine said:


> Yup, he loves China alright. Totally convinced



Show Trump the money. And he will toss the useless Japan security alliance into trash bin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *Marketing China!
> Huawei Nova sponsors a music show in Zhejiang Satellite TV
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350998
> View attachment 350995
> View attachment 350996
> View attachment 350997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @terranMarine @Jlaw @long_ Guess how much Huawei has paid for this show?
> (btw, you can see all different kinds of products in this music shows, from Chinese medicine toothpaste, video streaming website to milk)



I consider it a failure if shipment of Nova in 2017 goes short of 10 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> *Marketing China!
> Huawei Nova sponsors a music show in Zhejiang Satellite TV
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350998
> View attachment 350995
> View attachment 350996
> View attachment 350997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @terranMarine @Jlaw @long_ Guess how much Huawei has paid for this show?
> (btw, you can see all different kinds of products in this music shows, from Chinese medicine toothpaste, video streaming website to milk)



Currently Huawei also sponsors the 食尚玩家 program (the most popular here) on TVBS.












By the way, in 2010, something very scary happened to the crew when they were in India. Some members got injured in a shooting while they were filming. Since then, they never travelled to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Great photos!
Powered by Huawei, Leica and Sunny Optical 



















*
@Aether @Götterdämmerung @Lure @Godman @grey boy 2 @Zain Malik @Malik Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*The invitation to the Mate9 China Launch Event on 14 November 
is a collection of smart phone camera badges of the Mate series.

What a big change Huawei has made!*












We are probably in the worst time, China is not developed yet.
But we are probably in the best time, we can witness big changes in such a short period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

AndrewJin said:


> *Who said people could not afford Mate9 Porsche?
> 160,000 people ordered the premium porsche edition in one day in Europe*
> View attachment 350744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 350746
> View attachment 350747
> View attachment 350748
> 
> 
> 
> Try Mate9 Porsche!


that is very expensive over a grand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Path-Finder said:


> that is very expensive over a grand


Yep.
But there are also non-Porsche version.
In China, there will be regular, non-Porsche pro, and Porsche pro.
The only difference between that latter two models is the logo and colour.






*3399 yuan all the way to 9888 yuan!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinas Huawei asks for a better connected world at ITU Telecom World 2016*
(Xinhua) November 15, 2016

BANGKOK, Nov. 14 (Xinhua) Public and private sectors across the ICT industry gathered here in Bangkok to talk about collaboration while Chinese ICT giant Huawei asks for a better connected world during the ITU Telecom World 2016 which will last from Monday to Friday.

In the forum section followed by a opening ceremony on Monday morning, participants expressed their opinions about the ICT industry development.

"Within the ICT industry, it is the innovative small and medium enterprises tech SMEs that are key to industry disruption, to job creation, and to the technological innovations that are taking the industry forward, said Houlin Zhao, secretary-general of International Telecommunication Union.

Prajin Juntong, Thai deputy prime Minister and acting minister of Digital Economy and Society emphasized that "ICT is not for those who can afford it but we must allow those who are most in need to benefit from it to not be left behind.

Besides these forums, many telecom carriers and ICT enterprises set up pavilions to show their latest technology and ideas during the 5-day event.

Chinese ICT giant Huaweis pavilion shows its latest ideas and experiences in cloud, national broadband networks, ultra-fast wireless communications, and smart devices.

In the pavilion, Huawei showed how cloud can make our world connected in the future.

People can unlock the door of their house with a click on smartphones and control other furnitures and equipments at home in the same way, governments can be connected with their people and thus service their people better, patientss health data from birth are all in a cloud for doctors to refer to, data of every motor vehicle is in a cloud for traffic police and hospitals to follow in case of an emergency, and for insurance companies to check

In order to achieve such a connected digital society, he company suggests countries around the world to make their ICT regulation less restrictive but more comprehensive.

The company says every country should be building more digital infrastructure to fuel a high quality economic transformation and long-term, sustainable growth.

"Data centers and broadband networks are a vital part of the national information infrastructure. Huawei is committed to building a better connected world, and we believe that for any developing nation or region seeking dramatic development, it is vital for them to use the levers of policy, to coordinate on standards and to accelerate infrastructure developments, said Zou Zhilei, president of Huawei's Carrier Business Group.

Zou added that Huawei is now a leading provider of global ICT solutions and the company is ready to work with all nations to develop their broadband capacity."

With a developed broadband capacity, the future society that Huawei described is a one with ubiquitous sensors, ubiquitous connectivity, and ubiquitous intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*华为终于拿下5G短码！中国通信迎来历史一刻*

美国当地时间11月17日凌晨0点45分，在刚刚结束的3GPP RAN1 87次会议的5G短码方案讨论中，经过艰苦卓绝的努力和万分残酷的竞争，以中国华为公司主推的Polar Code（极化码）方案，成为5G控制信道eMBB场景编码方案。

短码的讨论分为控制信道和数据信道，各公司从性能、实现复杂度，以及可行性等角度对几个候选编码进行了全面的分析。会议的讨论异常激烈，几乎所有的公司都参与其中，其中华为公司的提案支持公司有59个之多。而即便是凌晨，关注编码方案的与会者仍然爆满，只能站在一旁关注着这场没有硝烟的“战争”。

对于控制信道，由于不使用HARQ避免了时延大的问题，性能优越Polar码战胜了LDPC和TBCC，最终成为控制信道上行和下行的编码方案。而数据信道的上行和下行短码方案则依然花落LDPC码。

下图为最终结论：





编码和调制是无线通信技术中最核心最深奥的部分，被誉为通信技术的皇冠，体现着一个国家通信科学基础理论的整体实力。
　　
中国通信人通过不懈的努力，取得了一系列工程技术上的成果。TD-SCDMA技术虽然不够成熟，但它使得中国通信技术第一次跟上了世界的脚步。而TD-LTE技术的发展，中国通信技术第一次成为了世界的主流技术之一。然而需要看到的是，其中的核心长码编码Turbo码和短码咬尾卷积码，却不是中国原创的技术。
　　
现在，中国华为公司主导的Polar码最终打破了这个天花板，这既是中国在基础通信领域多年精心研究的回报，也是中国在通信技术领域综合实力不断提升的写照。一切成果的取得都不会一帆风顺，Polar码面对着以美国为首LDPC阵营的强大竞争，长码方案讨论时几票之差惜败。而在短码的争夺中，进一步优化的Polar码王者归来，赢得了控制信道短码的胜利。
　　
Polar码的胜利标志着中国通信标准从追随、持平到引领的跨越，也祝愿在5G研究的方方面面，中国公司的有关技术也能取得一个又一个新的成绩！










http://mt.sohu.com/20161117/n473480391.shtml

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *华为终于拿下5G短码！中国通信迎来历史一刻*
> 
> 美国当地时间11月17日凌晨0点45分，在刚刚结束的3GPP RAN1 87次会议的5G短码方案讨论中，经过艰苦卓绝的努力和万分残酷的竞争，以中国华为公司主推的Polar Code（极化码）方案，成为5G控制信道eMBB场景编码方案。
> 
> 短码的讨论分为控制信道和数据信道，各公司从性能、实现复杂度，以及可行性等角度对几个候选编码进行了全面的分析。会议的讨论异常激烈，几乎所有的公司都参与其中，其中华为公司的提案支持公司有59个之多。而即便是凌晨，关注编码方案的与会者仍然爆满，只能站在一旁关注着这场没有硝烟的“战争”。
> 
> 对于控制信道，由于不使用HARQ避免了时延大的问题，性能优越Polar码战胜了LDPC和TBCC，最终成为控制信道上行和下行的编码方案。而数据信道的上行和下行短码方案则依然花落LDPC码。
> 
> 下图为最终结论：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 编码和调制是无线通信技术中最核心最深奥的部分，被誉为通信技术的皇冠，体现着一个国家通信科学基础理论的整体实力。
> 
> 中国通信人通过不懈的努力，取得了一系列工程技术上的成果。TD-SCDMA技术虽然不够成熟，但它使得中国通信技术第一次跟上了世界的脚步。而TD-LTE技术的发展，中国通信技术第一次成为了世界的主流技术之一。然而需要看到的是，其中的核心长码编码Turbo码和短码咬尾卷积码，却不是中国原创的技术。
> 
> 现在，中国华为公司主导的Polar码最终打破了这个天花板，这既是中国在基础通信领域多年精心研究的回报，也是中国在通信技术领域综合实力不断提升的写照。一切成果的取得都不会一帆风顺，Polar码面对着以美国为首LDPC阵营的强大竞争，长码方案讨论时几票之差惜败。而在短码的争夺中，进一步优化的Polar码王者归来，赢得了控制信道短码的胜利。
> 
> Polar码的胜利标志着中国通信标准从追随、持平到引领的跨越，也祝愿在5G研究的方方面面，中国公司的有关技术也能取得一个又一个新的成绩！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mt.sohu.com/20161117/n473480391.shtml
> 
> @TaiShang


anyone can explain the difference between 短码 & 长码？


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei releases new smartphones to compete with Apple*
(People's Daily Online) 16:53, November 15, 2016






(Photo/thepapaer.cn)

Huawei released its new flagship smartphone Mate 9 in Shanghai on Nov. 14. Aiming to compete with Apple's iPhone, the Mate 9 is Huawei's first mobile phone priced at over 5,000 RMB, said Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business group, Thepaper.cn reported.

"We hope the M9 has a better customer experience performance than Apple [phones do]. Otherwise, consumers will not pay more money to buy the phones," reasoned Yu.

This attempt to enter the high-end market is a first for Huawei. The company developed its last flagship smartphone, dual-camera P9, with Leica several months ago. At that time, there were three versions of the Mate 9: regular (priced 3,000-4,000 RMB), Mate Pro (4,000-5,000 RMB) and the Porsche version (up to 8,999 RMB).

The domestic price is more than 1,000 RMB cheaper than the European version. The Porsche sells in Europe for 1,395 euros, equivalent to about 10,460 RMB.

"In addition to independent innovation, Huawei also needs to develop new products with its partners. The new design with Porsche has received good feedback in Europe," Yu noted. The price of the Mate 9 is higher than that of Apple's iPhone.

According to Huawei, its overseas mobile phone market share is more than 15 percent in 30 foreign countries, and over 20 percent in 20 countries.

"Our sales in European countries doubled this year," said Yu. However, in the mid-range domestic mobile phone market, Huawei has been surpassed by OPPO and Vivo. Statistics show that OPPO and Vivo respectively took up 16.6 percent and 16.2 percent of domestic market shares in the first three quarters this year, while Huawei's shares totaled 15 percent.

According to Yu, Huawei is focusing more on long-term competitiveness, to achieve breakthroughs in core fields and key technologies. Huawei's expenditure on research and development is more than the sum of all other domestic mobile phone brands, and the company has zero tolerance for quality issues.

"Innovation is always accompanied by risks, so we have a full risk control system," Yu explained.

Huawei has also announced plans to establish an Android green alliance with Alibaba, Baidu, Tencent and Netease. The alliance is committed to jointly building up the Android green application environment and creating a safe, reliable, healthy system of applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei To Boost Its Share In The Smartphone Market*

November 21, 2016 - Written By Shaun Lee

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd wasn’t known for being a smartphone manufacturer when the company first started out. Instead, it started out by producing phone switches and later on manufactured telecom equipment. Now, the Chinese company is known for being the global leader in manufacturing telecom equipment, and it has also made a rapid ascent to becoming the number one manufacturer of smartphones in China, though it is now facing stiff competition from the likes of Vivo and OPPO, both of which are based in China too. Huawei wants to gain prominence in the global smartphone market and the company is now expected to step up its cooperation with ODMs based in Taiwan.

*According to sources from Taiwan’s IT products supply chain, Huawei wants to gain a larger share in the global smartphone, notebook and tablet markets*. The company is also expected to continue to add more models to its already diverse smartphone lineup, in a bid to compete with its domestic competitors. In order to attract the younger generations, the firm will be adding more smartphones to its brand new Nova series, which currently consists of only two smartphones, the Huawei Nova and the Huawei Nova Plus. On top of that, the Honor brand will be continued, as part of Huawei’s double brand policy. This is being done to strengthen its online sales, and to also optimize chipset solutions from HiSilicon Technologies, which is also a subsidiary of Huawei. The Honor brand is known for producing smartphones packed with high-end internals, but sold at low prices, such as the Honor 8.

While Huawei is trying to expand its operations in new countries, other Chinese smartphone manufacturers such as OPPO, Vivo, Xiaomi and Lenovo are doing the same. In order to counter the aggressive overseas expansion projects being done by these companies, Huawei is strengthening its presence in Southeast Asia, the Middle East and Western Europe. According to the source, the company also plans to launch 13-inch and 15-inch notebooks in 2017 despite the slowdown in sales of its notebook products this year. Huawei is expected to place orders with Foxconn to produce its notebooks for next year. When it comes to Huawei’s tablets, the company is expected to set a higher shipment target for 2017 as sales of its tablet products this year has beaten expectations.

http://www.androidheadlines.com/2016/11/huawei-boost-share-smartphone-market.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Huawei Working on “Concept Phone” Like Xiaomi Mi MIX But With Quad-Edge Screen*
> 
> MULAYAM SINGH YADAV
> 
> NOVEMBER 7, 20164 VIEWS
> 
> Xiaomi recently held an event and launched two new smartphones. One was the much-awaited Mi Note 2, but the second device was totally unexpected. Yes, we are talking about the Xiaomi Mi MIX that has got a bezel-less display and looks like a concept phone. The phone will surely do great business in China, but it looks like it’s about to face some tough competition soon.
> 
> Huawei is said to be working on a new smartphone that will look like a concept phone, which means it will have a futuristic look and possibly a bezel-less screen. This leak was posted by a popular Chinese tipster on microblogging site Weibo. Also, we have been seeing smartphones with curved Edge display and dual curved displays. However, *the new Huawei smartphone is rumored to come with a quad-curved screen!*
> 
> That’s right. *Four curved edges for the display. This could mean that the phone might be curved on all the sides, giving it a truly borderless, free-falling look*. If that’s possible, it will really give a stunning appearance to the device. Lastly, the Weibo post also mentions that the Huawei concept phone might get released under a new brand, probably like Honor. It may be a new product line with a new name, but nothing is certain right now.
> 
> If Huawei manages to get it right with the design and pricing of the Quad-Edge phone, it will surely give a tough competition to the new Xiaomi Mi MIX. What do you think? Isn’t the news exciting?


omg, this is so futuristic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*HK PolyU, Huawei set up joint laboratory*
Xinhua, December 1, 2016

The Hong Kong Polytechnic University (PolyU) and China's technology giant Huawei on Wednesday set up a joint laboratory for optical interconnection network and advanced computing system, which is the first such laboratory in Hong Kong.

*Through the joint lab, PolyU and Huawei will work on researches relating to high-capacity optical communication systems including long-haul and short-reach data center transmission systems, computer networks and systems, and big data computing.*

The joint lab aims to pioneer research in the field of optical communication systems and advanced computing systems by leveraging synergy of the industry and the university. It targets at bolstering significantly the capacity of internet systems through technological breakthroughs, as well as developing system infrastructure and algorithmic solutions for computing-driven innovation.

Professor Alex Wai, vice president of PolyU, said the joint lab is established to combine PolyU's strength in technological innovation and Huawei's leadership in the industry with an objective to developing high-capacity optical communication systems.

"It will enable a breakthrough in high-impact data technology to increase internet traffic significantly," Wai said.

*Zha Jun, president of the Central Research Institute of Huawei, said the joint lab will help PolyU and Huawei further integrate their research talents so as to increase their global competitive advantages and foster more advanced innovations.*

"By building together a platform to share resources for innovation, the joint lab will enable our complementary development so as to achieve high-level technology outputs and jointly nurture talents of high caliber. This will result in increased global competitiveness and a win-win situation," said Zha.

PolyU's collaboration with Huawei started in 2007, and their joint efforts have contributed to the establishment of the first 100Gbit/s per wavelength optical communication system in China.

Research experts from different PolyU academic and research units are engaged in numerous collaborative projects between PolyU and Huawei. Research areas include communication, big data, crowd sourcing platforms, mobile networks, wearable devices, algorithms and materials, among others.

@grey boy 2 , @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Market rumour: 85 billion USD sales in 2016. 

Huawei's impending big move in Jiangsu Province 

*任正非帶團副董作陪 華為在江甦有大動作 *

发表于 2016-12-4 11:06

近日，江甦本地人都在議論一件事︰華為要在江甦有大動作，投資或涉及數百億！江甦省委書記李強和省長石泰峰同時與任正非會談，從這個細節就可以看出這絕對是重磅消息，華為究竟想在江甦干嘛呢？

消息顯示，華為這邊由總裁任正非親自帶隊，華為副董事長兼輪值CEO徐直軍、華為副總裁兼中國地區部總裁彭中陽等高管也只能作陪。任正非近兩年比較低調，上一次在媒體前露面還是華為的2000人出征海外大會，況且這次帶了如此有分量的高管，顯然是有大事要發生。

根據官方信息顯示，雙方當場簽署了戰略合作協議，將在雲計算、大數據等方面加強合作，推進江甦智慧城市、智能制造等產業創新發展。

官方的話語顯得有些模糊，根據筆者得到的消息，華為或許要在江甦建制造廠及研發中心，很有可能就建在昆山。

在問到任正非有什麼要求時，任正非就表示深圳和上海的房價太高，雙方一拍即和，昆山緊鄰上海，但地價和人力成本都遠遠低于上海，華為的入駐勢必會促進江甦的發展，稅收、經濟等都會受益。

消息人士指出，任正非明確承諾將在江甦增資兩三百億元，其中包括在昆山市新建一個規模龐大的生產基地。此外，任正非還表示將在江甦設立多個世界級研發基地。 

華為在江甦的投入並不算少。據了解，2005年起華為在南京就開始建設研究所，主要做軟件方向、部分固網和企業網業務相關研究。在甦州的桑田島已經開始建立規模為1萬人的研發中心，研究方向是雲數據和雲計算，鹽城同樣有華為的雲計算數據中心，

本月華為還在東莞連拿五塊地，是為當地的生產中心做配套設施。顯然華為還沒有滿足，並且向長三角、珠三角的價值窪地繼續下探。華為產品線並不少，除了手機終端基本確定在東莞的松山湖基地生產外，路由器、交換機等產品有望開始“江甦造”。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Huawei Honor Magic











Now could this be something revolutionary(incorporating AI and so on)?? 






*荣耀放大招了！神秘海报揭示Magic手机即将发布*

2016年12月07日 11:47 

来源：凤凰商业

12月6日，荣耀总裁赵明在微博上发了一条关于未来手机的内容：“关于未来手机，除了提升品质和参数，荣耀认为更需要从心出发，应需而变，成为人们走心的贴身伴侣。这种信念也驱动着荣耀不断满足人们对未来的好奇心，去创造不同，致未来。”同时配上了“致未来”的预告海报，海报暗示12月7日（明天）将有大动作。神秘海报迅速引起花粉围观。






12月7日，荣耀手机官方微博再度“撩粉”，公布荣耀Magic新品发布会将于12月16日举行，此前引起花粉热议的未来手机最终定名为荣耀Magic手机。 






早前关于荣耀要推出未来概念手机的话题已经尘嚣四起，此番Magic手机的神秘亮相自然迅速引起行业大V热议。

业内人士潘九堂第一时间出来爆料： “*今年我最期待的手机，发烧友一定要在第一时间预约/下单，不要问我为什么*”。

能得到如此高的评价，荣耀Magic手机是有什么黑科技傍身呢？

*四曲面屏+超级快充？*

当下智能手机技术发展如日中天，但还是有不少痛点如鲠在喉。如：用户最痛的——手机电池的续航能力、用户最爱的——手机外形的突破、用户最期待的——更多的硬件设备功的集成……

而各个手机厂家也是基于这些核心的用户痛点做突破，因此业内人士普遍猜测，荣耀推出的Magic手机，应该是配备四曲面屏，同时搭配超级快充技术的年度神机。一来因为华为此前已经发布了配有曲面屏版本的Mata 9，四曲面屏手机很可能交由荣耀来发布；此外华为中央研究院瓦特实验室曾展示了相关电池续航技术，5分钟即可充满3000mAh电池的48%电量。这两项功能的革新，确实有效地解决了用户的使用痛点。

但荣耀Magic手机仅仅如此吗？ 

*荣耀Magic手机很可能接入AI服务*

如果根据早前华为消费者业务首席执行官余承东在乌镇互联网大会上的演讲来推测，会发现荣耀Magic手机并非如此简单。

余承东在以《人工智能未来已来》为主题的演讲里特别提到了人工智能融入手机后的未来手机蓝图：手机会成为人的分身或者是化身，它懂你的喜好和需求，通过它可以直接与现实世界打交道。

且早有行业实锤表示荣耀正在研发着代表未来手机发展趋势的相关黑科技，只待时机成熟，将立即与用户见面。荣耀12月16日揭幕的Magic手机也许正是余承东提到的未来手机的前哨产品，很可能会引入AI服务，让手机更懂用户，成为人们生活的好帮手。

这对国内手机同行来说，无异于寒天里的一盆冷水。当他们还在做外形革新和功能升级时，荣耀显然已经快速切入了一个全新的未来手机开发领域。更可怕的是，荣耀完全有研发实力来实现。

*未来技术布局领先不止一步*

在手机等智能终端的布局上，华为的研发投入大大高于国内同行。目前，华为已经在未来手机的关键技术上进行布局，其中包括传感器、人&物识别、3D扫描等感知技术，大数据分析、人工智能技术、情景智能平台等智能技术，IoT平台、多协议（人、家、车内的各种通信协议）、全制式（UMTS/LTE/WIFI)等连接技术，以及AR/VR、360度沉浸式等交互技术等。

在新一代5G移动网络的发展上，华为更是掌握了主动权，今年11月在3GPPRAN187次会议关于5G短码方案讨论中，华为推荐的PolarCode(极化码)方案获得认可，成为5G控制信道eMBB场景编码的最终解决方案。

因此，荣耀在周年庆来临之际发布的Magic手机可能不只是“致未来”，而是“未来已来”。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches new premium smartphones in Thailand*
(Xinhua) December 08, 2016

Chinese tech firm Huawei on Wednesday introduced Mate 9, Mate 9 Pro along with GR 5, its latest smartphones, into the markets of Thailand and Southeast Asia.

Mate 9 will be sold here from Thursday at a price of 23,900 Baht (672 U.S. dollars), while consumers have to wait to mid January 2017 for Mate 9 Pro, which will be sold at 27,900 Baht (784 U.S. dollars).

The latest device, Mate 9, can learn about the habits of its user and automatically put the most frequently used apps in easy reach, according to Tossaporn Nisthanon, deputy country director of Huawei Consumer Business Group Thailand.

He also mentioned the company's technology which let a smartphone gain a full-day battery by a 20-minute charge.

The Mate 9 also has the newest generation of the Leica dual-camera. Tossaporn said pictures taken by the device is more detailed than those taken by flagship smartphones of their competitors, especially when the picture is taken at night.

*A premium version of Mate 9, Porsche Design Huawei Mate 9, was also introduced. Only 800 models of this kind will be sold in Thailand at a price of 49,900 Baht (1402 U.S. dollars).*

GR 5 2017, which will be sold from mid January, will have dual camera with a 64 GB, and will be sold at 8,900 Baht (250 U.S. dollars).

The company called GR 5 "the most affordable dual-camera" while also announced the phone's brand ambassador, local star Mew Nittha Jirayungyurn.

Wang Yifan, managing director of Huawei Technologies (Thailand), said Thailand is one of the company's most important markets.

**

@grey boy 2 , @AndrewJin 
_
Mate 9 (and Porsche Design) introduced in Thailand. Interesting, it has not been introduced in a certain more populated country..._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei's Honor Magic concept phone allegedly stars in leaked image*

Vlad, 08 December 2016

*Huawei* *Android* *Honor* *Rumors*

On December 16, Huawei is holding a special event in China where it will unveil the Honor Magic. This smartphone will be a 'concept' device, showcasing the best of what the company can accomplish at the moment from a technology standpoint. Or simply put, it's Huawei's response to the Xiaomi Mi Mix.

We've heard a few odd things about the Honor Magic before, like the fact that it won't sport a built-in camera or speaker, instead relying on a modular system of sorts to add those in. What we haven't yet seen, however, is a picture of it. Well, that changes today - below is an alleged shot of the Honor Magic's front, captured while it was at the fingerprint training stage in its initial setup.







If it's actually showing the Honor Magic, this image confirms the fact that there's a fingerprint scanner on the front of the device, right under the screen, housed in one of the smallest bottom bezels we've ever seen on a smartphone. That's not to say that the top bezel is any bigger, though. And with the screen curving on both sides, this is set to become one of the new kings of display-to-body ratio. And it will achieve that while also having symmetric top and bottom bezels, something the Mi Mix definitely can't boast.

Unfortunately nothing is known about the Magic's specs at the moment. Yet we do hope that Huawei will pair the outstanding looks of this handset with high-end innards, otherwise the Honor Magic is unlikely to make a big splash.

http://www.gsmarena.com/huaweis_hon...llegedly_stars_in_leaked_image-news-22070.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Let's see what Huawei brings this time

http://campaign.honor.cn/planet-2016/pc/?smtid=481858464z1g9pzklknz5qz0z

3pm, 16.12.2016. Magic time? @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

HuaweiHonorMagic






Anyone interested?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Previously leaked:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 360705
> 
> 
> Previously leaked:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360706


To the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*If only Huawei’s handsome, high-tech Honor Magic phone was coming to the US*

Posted 7 hours ago by Devin Coldewey, Contributor






*Lucky China*, always getting the good stuff. First pandas, and now the Huawei Honor Magic. This curvy beauty is packed with interesting tech, from a dual-camera system on the back to an eye-tracking sensor from Tobii on the front — and a whole lot of custom software in between.

The display underneath that lovely smooth glass is a 5-inch AMOLED one with a2560×1440 resolution, giving it an exceedingly high 577 PPI. Dual 12-megapixel cameras on the back, one color and one monochrome, should produce excellent imagery.

The frame is itself a sensor, the home button is also a fingerprint reader, and on the front is an eye-tracking unit from Tobii, which generally builds them into laptops and monitors — this is the first smartphone they’ve put one in.

“The consumer electronics industry is placing emphasis on eye tracking as a new, exciting interaction modality,” said Tobii Tech president Oscar Werner in a press release. “We see this happening simultaneously in gaming, VR and smartphones.”





It’s used for a multi-factor authentication technique Huawei calls WiseScreen. When you pick up the phone, the frame senses how you’re holding it, and Tobii sensor checks your eyes. If you pass, it unlocks right away. Face recognition is also built in, and you can register your face and a few other ones that can check notifications. The usual caveats for biometric authentication apply, of course.

As if that wasn’t “Magic” enough, Huawei’s custom Android build adds context-sensitive information to Wechat, maps, and the browser, giving you the usual AI assistant stuff: movie times, directions, tracking numbers, that sort of thing. One I might actually use: hold down the home button in the browser and it’ll pull up lots more info on whatever page you’re visiting, presumably more news stories, Wikipedia entries and so on.

Alas, as with many of Huawei’s devices, this one is China-only, with little chance of appearing on this side of the Pacific. But if it’s a hit, you can probably expect some of these features, or let’s hope this fabulous design at least, to appear in an international device. We’ll be sure to check this thing out when we’re at CES in a couple weeks; in the meantime, more info is available at JD if you can read it.

@Bussard Ramjet Lucky India? 

https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/16/i...-tech-honor-magic-phone-was-coming-to-the-us/

*Honor Magic tucks Huawei's latest smarts into a slab of glass*

*Dual-lens camera, curved display, faster charging, contextually-aware assistant and more.*

Richard Lai, @richardlai

6h ago in Mobile

Huawei is probably best known for its Leica-branded smartphones aimed at high-end users, but its e-commerce brand Honor has also been busy entertaining affordable markets with some surprisingly nice devices -- namely the
8 and the Note 8. To wrap up the year, today the company announced the Honor Magic to showcase some of its latest goodies. "This is an experimental product of ours," said Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group. "This concept phone will help us pre-evaluate uncertain future technologies." In a nutshell, the Magic is a mix of fresh design, faster charging tech, smarter assistant and interesting improvements on other aspects of user experience.

*Gallery: Honor Magic hands-on | 27 Photos*





First and foremost, the device comes with a nice 5.09-inch AMOLED curved display with QHD resolution (577 ppi), and Honor took one step further by also curving the top side. These three round edges are mirrored to the phone's glass back, so if it weren't for the metallic chin and mid-frame, the Magic would resemble a piece of polished black pebble. And because of the moderate body size plus the curved back, the Magic feels nice in my hand.






To my surprise, the Magic is powered by an aging Kirin 950 -- the same octa-core SoC inside last year's Mate 8 -- which is quite disappointing for a "concept phone." That said, it still comes with 4GB of RAM plus 64GB of internal storage, the same set of cameras as the Honor 8 (a 12-megapixel f/2.2 dual-lens camera plus an 8-megapixel f/2.4 selfie camera), global LTE bands and dual SIM connectivity (but secondary SIM is limited to 2G). Gone are the usual Android navigation keys below the screen; they are all rolled into the multi-function fingerprint reader on the front: Press for home, double tap to show recent apps and swipe left to go back. I'm not a fan of this implementation, but it does free up some space on the bezel for easier holding.

The 2,900 mAh battery here may not sound so appealing when many of the latest flagship phones are offering an extra 300 to 800 mAh more juice, but the focus here is actually on the battery's new graphite structure courtesy of Huawei's 2012 Lab. According to internal tests, a 10-minute charge can already get a depleted battery back to 40 percent, whereas a 20-minute charge gets you up to 70 percent. Based on our quick percentage conversion, this appears to be breaking the record previously set by the Moto Z Force and its 30W charger. And for those who are wondering, Honor pointed out that there are protection mechanisms in the phone, the charger and even the bundled cable to keep you safe.

One less noticeable addition on the Magic is the infrared camera on the front, which makes use of Tobii's eye-tracking algorithm. When you pick up the phone, the screen will automatically turn on _only_when you're looking at it. This means you won't have to find the power button while picking up the phone. On top of that there's the FaceCode feature: The notification content on the lock screen is hidden by default, but it's automatically displayed when the phone recognizes your registered face.






Things get even more interesting on the software side. Honor's Magic Live UI is based on Android 6.0 and packs many situation-aware features. My favorite one is the lock screen shortcut key that's automatically generated based on one's daily habit. For instance, over time the phone will learn that when you go to work at 8AM you tend to listen to music, so it'll show the music app's icon in the bottom left corner of the lock screen around that time; at noon you tend to use a restaurant guide app to find a spot for lunch, so the shortcut will be there for you then; and so on. Another useful scenario is when you whip out the phone in the dark, that same spot will give you the flashlight button just in case.

The Magic's lock screen also automatically brings up relevant information based on your location, messages and purchase history. Say when you're off to pick up a parcel from the courier, the phone will load up your parcel's tracking number as you approach one of the designated collection points. Likewise with electronic boarding passes when you're at the airport, and the same goes for movie tickets when you're at the cinema. Soon after booking a cab through an app -- Didi Chuxing, in this case -- the lock screen will also retain the driver's details until your ride starts. All of this is a bit like Google Now but without having to unlock your phone (and besides, Google Now doesn't work in China unless you use VPN).

The list of intelligent features on the Magic doesn't stop there, so we'll keep it brief: There's driving detection to remind the user to switch to the driving interface (Motorola did this first with the Moto X back in 2013); when on WeChat, the default keyboard recommends an answer whenever you get a generic question -- be it about the weather or an address; and long press the home button to toggle DeepThink on-screen keyword search (which is Huawei's own take on Google Now's screen search feature).






Alas, unlike previous Honor devices, the Magic doesn't come cheap: It's priced at 3,699 yuan which is about $530 -- just a tad more expensive than Xiaomi's very own "concept phone," the Mi MIX. Not that it matters for most of us, anyway, as we understand that much like the Mi MIX, the Magic won't be available outside China. But if all goes well, some of the aforementioned features may eventually end up on future Huawei-branded devices, so just sit back and let others be Huawei's guinea pigs for the time being.

https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/16/huawei-honor-magic/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Lucky China*, always getting the good stuff. First pandas, and now the Huawei Honor Magic.






cirr said:


> Alas, as with many of Huawei’s devices, this one is China-only, with little chance of appearing on this side of the Pacific.



***

*Abracadabra: This new 'Magic' phone knows who you are and what you want *
December 15, 2016 11:40 PM PST 











The Honor Magic can do cool things thanks to artificial intelligence. Huawei 
What does it take for a phone to be "magic"? According to Huawei, maker of the brand-new Honor Magic, it's a whole lot of built-in AI that makes the phone know who you are, what you're doing now, and what you might want to do next.

A few examples of the Magic's powers:

You pick it up and its infrared sensors scan not just your face, but also your hands to verify that you're really you (there's a fingerprint scanner built into the home button as well).

The Honor Magic only surfaces notification messages when the phone has verified it's you, so that nosy neighbors don't get to see who's pinging you or why.

GPS meets your calendar and other apps to pull up stuff you need to reference at the exact time you need it, like: Your tracking number surfaces on-screen when you get to the post office, or perhaps your boarding pass pops into view when you arrive at the airport.

If it's dark, the phone can surface a flashlight option. You still decide if you want to turn it on or off, but having the flashlight at your fingertips will theoretically make it faster and easier to find and use.

Huawei also points out some capabilities like pressing and holding the home screen button to find out more information about a topic or place (Huawei calls this "deep think"). On the whole, though, we haven't seen sensors used to quite this extent, and it sounds like it makes a lot of useful sense. I definitely want to try out this "magic" for myself.

*Honor Magic specs*

5-inch screen with 2,560x1,440-pixel resolution
12-megapixel dual-lens camera
8-megapixel front-facing camera
Android 6.0 with Magic Live software layer
2.3GHz octa-core Huawei Kirin processor
2,900mAh battery with quick charge: 70 percent charge in 20 minutes
64GB internal storage/4GB RAM
Colors: Golden black, porcelain white
*Huawei has announced the phone for China right now,* but we'll keep our eyes peeled for other global launches in the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-hexatier-m-a-idUSKBN1491O6
TECHNOLOGY NEWS | Tue Dec 20, 2016 | 8:53am EST
*Huawei in talks to buy Israeli cyber company HexaTier: sources*





Journalists attend the presentation of the Huawei's new smartphone in Paris, May 7, 2014. REUTERS/Philippe Wojazer/File Photo

Chinese smartphone maker Huawei [HWT.UL] is negotiating the acquisition of Israeli start-up HexaTier, whose technology secures databases in the cloud, industry sources in the two countries said on Tuesday.

The sources, who asked not to be identified, said the deal was expected to go through soon.

Huawei will use HexaTier to set up a research and development center in Israel for databases in the cloud, the Israeli industry source said.

The negotiations follow a visit by Huawei Chief Executive Officer Ren Zhengfei to Israel several weeks ago. Officials at HexaTier and Huawei declined to comment.

HexaTier, which has 40 employees, has raised $14.5 million from Israeli venture capital funds JVP, Magma and Rhodium.

While its focus in the last year has been on securing information on databases in the cloud, HexaTier also protects databases on premises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Marine Partners with Tele Greenland to Deploy 100G Submarine Network in the Arctic 
*
2016-12-21

[Tianjin, China, Dec.21, 2016] Huawei Marine today announced that it will *partner with Tele Greenland for the deployment of a 100G network along the Greenlandic Westcoast as well as a capacity upgrade of the existing Greenland Connect which connects Greenland with Iceland/Europe and North America.* When completed, the new system will create a record -* the world’s most northern 100G submarine network.*

Facing Iceland and Canada, Greenland is located between the Arctic and Atlantic Oceans with 80% of the island covered by ice and snow year round. Huawei Marine will supply and in collaboration with Tele Greenland install Submarine Line Terminal Equipment for the domestic submarine cable system Greenland Connect North, which will connect Nuuk, Maniitsoq, Sisimiut and Aasiaat. The new system will initially hold a capacity of 100G to each town. In addition Huawei Marine will supply and install Submarine Line Terminal Equipment for the existing Greenland Connect system, which connects Greenland, Iceland and Canada. The initial capacity will be 100G.






The supply for the new Greenland Connect North system will have a design capacity of 4.8T, while the design capacity for Greenland Connect will be increased from 1,92T to 12.8T between Greenland, Europe and North America.

By deploying new generation OTN-based unified terrestrial and submarine transmission equipment, Huawei Marine will provide advanced 100G solutions for Tele Greenland to achieve flexible unified management of both the Greenland Connect North and Greenland Connect systems. The supply allows both systems to achieve a multi-granularity OTN cross-connection and flexible bandwidth allocation to minimize operating costs and maximise the return on investment.

Chief Wholesale Officer Flemming Drechsel from Tele Greenland said: “The Greenland Connect system is Greenland’s vital communication line, and there is little margin for error in the implementation and operation of the new system. Over the course of the negotiation process with several well-esteemed system providers,* the Huawei Marine team has won Tele Greenland’s full confidence,* that Huawei Marine will provide the highly reliable 100G DWDM equipment needed to enable us to deliver and fulfill our commitments to our customers.”

Mao Shengjiang, Chief Operating Officer of Huawei Marine said: “It is a great honor to cooperate with Tele Greenland and to further gain recognition of Huawei Marine’s technology and delivery capability.* It is not the first time for Huawei Marine to deploy a 100G network in the Arctic region*, therefore I believe that our experienced team will meet the challenges and successfully deliver our products services to help our customers and expand their networks to these remote regions.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

Huawei Honor Magic Unboxing & Hands on






Honor Magic First Impressions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei P9 and P9 Plus soar past 10 million shipments*

*Kevin Arnold*

December 28, 2016





When Huawei released the powerful Huawei P9 and P9 Plus smartphones earlier this year, the Chinese company hoped to make a big splash with a premium design and powerful photography experience in cooperation with Leica. With 2016 coming to a close, it looks like their hopes have paid off as Huawei just announced shipments of over 10 million units.

http://www.talkandroid.com/307304-huawei-p9-and-p9-plus-soar-past-10-million-shipments/





*
Kirin 970 SoC To Launch In Q1 2017, Details Surface*

December 28, 2016 - Written By Kristijan Lucic

The HiSilicon Kirin 970 SoC is Huawei’s upcoming flagship processor, and some details regarding this SoC have just surfaced. According to a new rumor, this chip will be built using TSMC’s manufacturing process, and will pack eight cores, four ARM Cortex-A73 cores, and four ARM Cortex-A53 cores. According to the provided info, the chip will be able to run at a maximum frequency of 3.0GHz, and will be equipped with a category 12 LTE. In addition to all this, this will, based on this info, be Huawei’s first SoC to use the 10nm manufacturing process.

Now, the Kirin 970 is expected to be announced in the first quarter of 2017, and will probably enter mass production soon after that, maybe a month or two after it gets announced. The company’s recently introduced Huawei Mate 9 flagship phablet is fueled by the Kirin 960SoC, Huawei’s current-gen flagship SoC which is quite powerful, and the upcoming Huawei P10 flagship will probably ship with the Kirin 960, though it is possible the company could opt for the Kirin 970 instead, presuming Huawei will manage to both introduce the Kirin 970 and push it to mass production by March or April when the Huawei P10 is expected to launch. The Kirin 960 is actually able to compete with the best out there in some areas, and this SoC had managed to surprise quite a few people, so expectations are quite high for its successor.

It is also worth mentioning that some rumors surfaced quite recently saying that the Kirin 970 could launch later than expected, but a report from Taiwan denied that, and said that the chip is coming just in time. Now, if all of these rumors are accurate, the Kirin 970 could enter mass production in early Q2 2017, and the Huawei P10 will most likely arrive in April, so it is possible we’ll see that chip built into the company’s new flagship, though as we already mentioned, that is not the most probable outcome, but the Huawei Mate 10 will almost certainly ship with the Kirin 970. *Huawei and its subsidiary, Honor, are the only two companies who use Kirin chips in their smartphones, but that could change soon if some previous rumors are to be believed, a number of China-based smartphone manufacturers are allegedly considering utilizing Kirin chips in their devices*, but it remains to be seen how accurate are those rumors. In any case, 2017 could be a really interesting year for Huawei and the company’s processors.






http://www.androidheadlines.com/2016/12/kirin-970-soc-to-launch-in-q1-2017-details-surface.html

Here is to 180 million shipments in 2017. 

*Huawei Reaches 140 Million Sales Goal in 2016, Company VP Reveals*

by Jed John 23 hours ago

Huawei shipped well over 100 million smartphones globally, setting a record for the largest shipment by any of the over 300 of China’s phone manufacturers. As a follow up to that successful outing, the company did set a goal of 140 million smartphone shipment for 2016. There are indications that the tech giant has achieved that feat and the year isn’t even over yet.





Huawei’s Senior Vice President made this disclosure in an interview recently. Topping the chat among Huawei’s models is the Huawei P9 which was released in April this year. The P9 shipments exceeded 9 million units worldwide as at November 4 and the company expects the P9’s sales life cycle to reach 12 million units in total. The Huawei Mate 8 was also revealed to have sold 7 million units.





Read More: Huawei ships 28.3 million phones in Q1 2016

The Huawei VP had predicted at the IFA Berlin 2016 that the company is projecting to surpass Apple as the world’s second largest phone manufacturer in 2018, two years from now. If the Chinese company keeps up this current pace, it may as well over run Apple even before 2018. The tech company has got a lot of innovative smartphones like the Mate 9, Mate 9 Pro, Mate 9 Porsche Design that could enable it make in road into high-end market.

http://www.gizmochina.com/2016/12/27/huawei-reaches-140-million-sales-goal-2016-company-vp/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei vows to shake everything up in a tougher 2017*

December 31 2016 10:17 PM

Bloomberg/Beijing

Huawei Technologies Co pledged to overhaul its culture and rethink the way it conducts business, expecting global uncertainty to mount in 2017 after sales growth slowed.

*China’s largest telecommunications equipment maker expects a 32% rise in revenue to 520bn yuan ($75bn) in 2016*, rotating Chief Executive Officer Eric Xu said.

That’s down from the 37% growth it posted in 2015. The company now needs to re-tool its management approach to zero in on customers’ needs, while staunching costs and avoiding “blind optimism and rhetoric.”

Huawei, which debuted its first Android device in 2009 and is now the largest smartphone maker after Apple and Samsung Electronics Co, has made significant inroads into markets from the US to Europe. But Chinese rivals from Oppo to Vivo have taken the lead back home and its business of selling networking gear to wireless carriers is vulnerable to political swings. *Huawei’s consumer business, which includes mainly smartphones, probably grew sales 42% to 178bn yuan in 2016*, divisional CEO Richard Yu said in a separate memo.

“The year 2016 has seen a flock of black swans – both political and economic – sweep across the globe,” Xu said in a memo to staff that was posted on the company website. “In 2017, we will face even greater global political and economic uncertainties.”

Those include a rise in costs that outpaced revenue and gross margin growth in 2016. Xu outlined a laundry list of time- and money-wasting activities to root out, including “empty talks in offices that are far removed from actual business” and “fancy” internal promotional videos and slides. He wants more independent thinking and visits to key operations from base stations to stores.

More fundamentally, Xu – one of several executives that rotate in and out of the top position – urged a shift in attitude and mindset from merely responding to customers to actively evolving into a technology leader. He wants to build research and innovation centres around the world. And he warned of internal disruption as employees are trained and re-assigned to the field.

“Our human resource policy should help reduce entropy in our workforce,” he said.

Founded in 1987 by former army engineer Ren Zhengfei, Huawei is one of several Chinese companies trying to compete in the global technology market. It remains a global leader in carrier equipment, and its latest smartphones – the P9 and P9 Plus – have proven popular in higher-end markets. It posted a 37% jump in overall 2015 revenue to 395bn yuan, and shipped roughly 100mn smartphones globally.

Smartphone sales are expected to grow a *single-digit percentage* in 2016 for the first time, according to IT researcher Gartner. 

Huawei’s consumer mobile division, riding the strong reception for its marquee phones, far outpaced that: it probably *expanded shipments by 29% to 139mn units this year*, Yu said.

The goal is to become one of two to three few surviving players after a global industry shake-out over the coming three to five years, the consumer division chief added.

To get there, Huawei must continue to evolve into a true premium brand and adapt to a rapidly shifting market, rotating CEO Xu said.

“To cure an illness, you have to treat the root cause,” Xu said. “Past success is not a reliable indicator of the future, and a long list of accomplishments might end up nothing more than an epitaph.”

http://www.gulf-times.com/story/526482/Huawei-vows-to-shake-everything-up-in-a-tougher-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Huawei 2016 sales revenue to rise 32 pct (520 billion yuan)*


Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd expects its sales revenue to grow 32 percent year on year in 2016.

Huawei's rotating CEO Eric Xu said that the company estimates sales revenue will stand at 520 billion yuan (about 75 billion US dollars) in his new year speech on Friday.

Huawei moved briskly in smartphone markets this year with a series of new handsets in hope of attracting high-end consumers away from Apple and Samsung.

Research firm TrendForce's latest report showed Huawei's taking 9.1 percent of the global smart phone market in the third quarter, ranking at the third place. Domestically, Huawei continued to be the largest smartphone producer, taking up nearly 20 percent of the market.

Apart from consumer business, Huawei also improved telecom services, such as video and cloud technology, and grew in energy, finance, transport and other enterprise services.

Despite double-digit revenue growth, Huawei improved little in terms of efficiency and cash flow, Xu said.

"Huawei must focus on improving quality, particularly the quality of contracts and operation, if it wants to keep profit growing," Xu said.

Huawei operates in more than 170 countries and regions and employs about 170,000 people worldwide. Its net profits last year rose to 36.9 billion yuan and global revenue grew to 395 billion yuan, up 37 percent year on year. For the past few years, its annual growth has averaged 30 percent.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1026556.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

聚焦为客户创造价值，实现有质量的增长

——2017 年新年献词

轮值 CEO 徐直军

不畏浮云遮望眼，吹尽狂沙始到金。2016 年，全球政治经济环境黑天鹅群飞，我们始终坚持战略聚焦，厚积薄发，实实在在为客户创造价值，公司销售收入预计将达到 5200 亿人民币，同比增长 32%。同时经过多年的努力，交付流程基本贯通，并用 ISDP 承载，交付效率和质量得到了大幅提升；2016 年终于实现了账实相符；行政服务也取得了明显进步。这些成绩来之不易，值此新年，我谨代表公司管理团队，感谢客户和合作伙伴对我们的信任与支持，感谢全球员工的奉献和奋斗！感谢全体员工家属的支持和奉献！

2016 年，运营商业务在持续做强网络产品与服务的同时，以视频、云化、运营转型等为重大战略方向，做大产业、推动产业发展，在保持高增长的同时，运营资产效率也得到了提升；企业业务与全球合作伙伴密切协作，共同为企业数字化转型提供创新的解决方案，助力客户应对数字化转型挑战，构建合作共赢生态圈，实现在智慧城市、能源、金融、交通、制造等重点行业持续有效增长；消费者业务实现了面向全球高端智能手机市场的关键性突破，品牌影响力进一步提升。

展望未来，云计算、物联网、视频、大数据和人工智能等迅速发展，智能社会即将到来。全球电信运营商的网络建设逐步由“投资驱动”向“价值驱动”转变，我们要努力让运营商的网络能够覆盖更多的连接，帮助运营商将视频作为基础业务并取得商业成功，引领运营商 IT 系统由传统技术架构向云架构转变，实现互联网化的运营及 ROADS 用户体验。华为走到今天，必须要站在全球、站在更高的层面去帮助运营商转型、帮助运营商增加收入、帮助运营商发展得更好，这是我们在新时期必然的战略选择。企业数字化转型开始加速，IT 从支撑系统成为企业的核心生产系统。华为要把握行业数字化转型带来重构生态的机会，以利他思维看待伙伴的价值，打造开放、弹性、灵活、安全的平台，打造客户+伙伴+华为的数字化转型共同体发展模式，成为行业数字化转型的使能者和优选合作伙伴。智能社会的到来，将会无限放大智能终端的形态边界，消费者业务要在人工智能、人机交互、大数据等前沿领域不断投入，应对消费者对智能终端快速变化的需求。

即将到来的 2017 年，全球政治经济的不确定性正在加大，ICT 产业处于转型的时代。我们要识别当前存在的问题，面向未来，针对公司层面的业务、经营、组织、人才等方面的重大问题采取如下关键举措：

要保持公司有利润的增长，有现金的利润；关键提升质量，特别是合同质量、经营质量。过去几年，公司保持两位数收入增长，但运作效率和现金流的改善不足，管理费用增长超过收入和销售毛利的增长，现金收入比下降。未来宏观环境面临 ICT 行业转型、客户经营压力加大、国家经济不确定性加大等风险，公司整体经营在抓机会的同时，须加强风险应对。各业务单元要追求有利润的增长，有现金的利润，要努力提升运作效率，降低管理费用，管理超长期存货和超长期欠款，改善现金流。代表处要真正转为利润中心，落实代表处作为利润中心的责、权、利，优化与呼唤炮火相关的计划、预算、核算管理机制，牵引资源的合理配置，促进代表处自我管理、自我约束和自我发展。监管体系要沿着业务建设，全覆盖无死角。根深才能叶茂，项目经营和合同质量是公司经营管理的基本细胞，尤其是要抓好合同质量，以拉动经营质量的提升，持续高质、高效、低成本且风险可控地实现业务目标。

摒弃浮躁和形式主义，聚焦为客户创造价值，解决客户的问题。在新的一年里，我们要减少追求“形式感”、“排场”的营销活动、务虚会，增加坐下来和客户一起讨论解决实际问题的活动；减少高大上的“趋势”、“愿景”、“新概念”，增加场景化的实践经验教训的总结和案例；减少办公室里的坐而论道，增加进机房、上站点、去街边柜、蹲营业厅；去除“行业领导者”、“攻进无人区”的盲目乐观，增加对未来不确定性的敬畏和独立思考；去除以领导为中心的“内部价值呈现”，即制作美轮美奂的内部宣传视频、精美的 PPT，聚焦以客户为中心的“价值创造”。治病要治本，要从我们的考核评价机制上去反思和改进，导向正确的工作作风，聚焦为客户创造价值。

基于战略和业务变化构筑能力，真正帮助客户应对挑战和困难。面对行业转型，客户认为设备商把自己定位成“你有什么需求，我来满足你”的时代已经过去，迫切希望华为从一个网络设备供应商转型为商业解决方案提供商，成为能够与客户一起探索未来，并一起面对未来的挑战与风险的商业合作伙伴。这些要求我们在客户的变革与转型中重新思考自己的定位与价值，调整现有的态度、观念、做法，思考我们的策略、商业模式、管理和考核机制，并建立相匹配的组织和能力。我们将大力推进面向运营商客户提供商业解决方案的业务变革和组织变革，大幅增强提供商业解决方案的咨询及集成服务能力，建设对未来复杂网络的维护和运营能力；加快落实面向 IT 转型的人才结构优化，继续开展全球能力布局，在战略资源聚集地建设研究与创新、精密制造、风险控制等能力中心。

坚定不移执行干部八条，所有的干部要聚焦到为客户创造价值上，一切工作要围绕种粮食、打粮食，提升土壤肥力。对干部的评价不要关注细节，关注一些无关紧要的事情，吹毛求疵。要关注责任贡献，关注价值创造，关注干部的长处。我们每一个管理者要反思自己离这个要求还有多少差距，怎么改进，在干部八条上的差距，在 AT 会上评价干部、选拔干部上的差距，把差距找出来才能触动内心，这是一个自我批判的过程。干部流动是各级主管能做得到的，我们一直强调各级机关岗位及为一线提供支撑与服务的岗位要由具备实战经验的人担任，2017 年要在各岗位资格满足上有大的进步。各级干部要继续简化管理，减少流程评审点，减少汇报的 PPT。

人力资源政策要导向熵减，激活组织，焕发活力。我们要防止技能老化和队伍板结，打破稳态结构，充分发挥战略预备队的能力转换作用，让更多的各路专家和干部奔赴战场；自上而下推进各层干部的流动并制度化运作，加强前方、后方干部的轮训，让具有综合成功实践经验和管理经历的干部脱颖而出；优化人员结构，对外积极引进优秀人才，对内开展不合格调整，让人员流动起来，新鲜血液才进得来。我们要坚持责任结果导向的考核机制，进一步深化获取分享的价值分配理念，对英雄及时激励，敢于拉开分配差距，破格提拔贡献者。千军万马上战场，让优秀人才在最佳时间、最佳角色，产生最佳贡献，也给予合理回报。

遵纪守法，营造良好的营商环境。面对错综复杂的商业环境，我们要用法律遵从的确定性，来应对国际政治的不确定性，以跨越宏观环境的不连续性风险；要有应对金融危机的预案，从组织建设和干部配备上提升对风险内控、合规运营的监管能力；加强和产业生态圈、学术机构的合作，切实为当地做出贡献；坚持实事求是，真实、客观地对外沟通，通过碎片化的价值观搭载传播，春雨润物细无声地获得信任。

这是一个充满变化的时代，变化就是契机，我们要建立战略自信，提升适应时代的能力。我们要摒弃“经验主义”和“守成心态”；我们要深刻地认识到，过去的成功不是未来的可靠向导，功劳簿的反面可能是墓志铭。铿锵磨砺勇亮剑，雄心壮志再向前。我们相信，只要华为全体员工脚踏实地、力出一孔，我们就一定能够抓住机会，成为智能社会发展进程的推动者。

最后，祝大家新年快乐！身体健康！

二〇一六年十二月三十日

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Former Oculus VR head scientist to join Huawei*
CRI, January 2, 2017

Steve LaValle, the former chief scientist for Oculus, has confirmed that he will join Huawei as the chief scientist of Virtual, Augmented and Mixed reality - VR/AR/MR - in charge of global research and product development.




 

China's Huawei, a leading telecom equipment maker based in Shenzhen, is now expanding into the VR/AR markets.

Oculus, a famous VR equipment maker, was acquired by Facebook in 2014.

Steve LaValle started working with Oculus VR in September 2012, and was chief scientist of Oculus till January 2015.

LaValle said Huawei is a global business company, and China's VR/AR market is burgeoning.

Huawei Technologies on Friday said it expects to record a 32 percent jump in revenue for 2016, thanks to a strong performance across its business platforms.

Huawei's rotating chief executive Xu Zhijun forecasts their revenue will reach some 75 billion US dollars in 2016 and will become an even stronger rival to Apple.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei aims to consolidate LatAm market in 2017*

(Xinhua) 11:19, January 20, 2017

Chinese telecom giant Huawei Technologies Co. said it hopes to consolidate Latin America as one of its top growth markets, alongside Europe and Asia, as it launched its new smartphone the Mate 9 in Panama on Thursday.

Johanna Escala, Operations Manager for Huawei in Panama, told Xinhua that* the company had met its objective of selling 12 million smartphones in Latin America in 2016, 40 percent more than in 2015.*

In Panama alone, the growth stood at 25 percent year-on-year.

Escala pointed out that the growth of the brand has been healthy after five years in Panama, especially as it strives to become the top smartphone seller in the country.

As part of this strategy, in 2015, *Huawei decided to become a sponsor for the Panama national football team*, which has been seeking to qualify for the 2018 World Cup, as well as for the Panamanian Football League.

This has made Panama one of more than 30 sponsorships Huawei maintains in the football world as it also sponsors famous teams such as Atletico Madrid, Arsenal, PSG, BorussiaDortmund, and AC Milan.

In terms of the Mate 9, Escala said it has also been launched in other Central American markets and that Huawei hopes to unveil the Mate 10 there in the second half of 2017.

During the presentation of the Mate 9, Huawei said it could hold an entire day of use with just a 30-minute charge, among a slew of new technologies.

In 2016, Huawei sold over 139 million smartphones worldwide, a 29 percent increase over 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*SKT tests China’s Huawei LTE equipment amid controversy*

Published : 2017-01-22 16:17
Updated : 2017-01-22 18:08

South Korea’s No. 1 mobile carrier SK Telecom has purchased Long Term Evolution network equipment produced by China’s Huawei Technologies for testing before signing a final deal, amid concerns over hacking risks and Korean suppliers losing competitiveness, according to sources Sunday. 

An industry source familiar with the matter told The Korea Herald that SKT ordered the Digital Unit and Remote Radio Head, known as DU&RRH in industrial terminology, from Huawei last month to conduct a set of quality tests before signing an official contract. Other industry insiders said it is highly likely that SKT will soon ink a deal with the Chinese company.





(Yonhap)

*“SKT seems to have bought the equipment for a development verification test as part of a critical design review,” the source said. “This could signal the imminent introduction of the Chinese network equipment.”*

The ongoing test at the SKT building in Bundang, Gyeonggi Province, is expected to take about two months, the source said. If the deal is clinched, the Chinese equipment is expected to be used for installation of new LTE base stations in Jeju. 

SKT has been considering Huawei as a new supplier in order to install additional LTE base stations since it won the 2.6GHz frequency band in a state-run auction last May. It is the first time for the largest Korean telecommunications provider to consider Huawei’s equipment as the main equipment for a base station. It has been using some Chinese parts for LTE servers. The main equipment for SKT’s LTE base stations have been supplied by Samsung Electronics, Nokia and Ericsson. 





SK Telecom employees check an LTE base station in Busan. (Yonhap)

Among the three Korean mobile carriers, *LG U+ was the only one to first install Huawei-made LTE equipment in 2013.* 

At the time, two US Senators -- Dianne Feinstein and Robert Menendez -- who chaired the Senate’s intelligence and foreign affairs committees, warned against the deal between LG U+ and Huawei by sending a letter to the former Obama administration, saying “maintaining the integrity of telecommunications infrastructure” was critical to the alliance between US and Korea. 

The US Congress had been objecting to Huawei’s expansion in the US since 2012 due to possible security threats. According to news reports, India, Australia, Taiwan and Canada do not allow use of Huawei equipment, either. 

“Installment of the main equipment made by Huawei for SKT’s LTE network could pose threats to the country’s information security,” another industrial source said. 

Due to concerns about hacking and espionage risks raised by experts and industry people, LG U+ decided not to install the Chinese equipment near US Army bases in the country. The Huawei equipment are now installed in some areas in Seoul, Gangwon Province and northern Gyeonggi Province. 

According to security experts, thorough verification is needed for software installed in telecommunications equipment.

“Technically, by making a back door in the equipment software, hackers could legally compromise the communications network,” a pundit on information security told The Korea Herald. “The company should scrutinize the equipment’s structure, software and patches additionally installed in the equipment.” 

Some in the network industry raised questions about the “confidential deal” between SKT and Huawei. 

“It was unusual that SKT didn’t open a public bidding for this project,” the source said. “Huawei is said to have proposed a price about half of average prices, appealing to SKT.” 

SKT, however, dismissed the source’s claim, saying “Nothing has been confirmed yet.” 

“The company is considering Huawei as one of the possible suppliers that sent requests for proposals,” a company spokesman said. 

The official stressed Huawei was one of many firms that sent requests for proposals to the company. He added the mobile carrier does not hold open biddings for every single project. 

“The test is part of customary and usual procedures that are needed to examine compatibility with other existing equipment,” he said. “It is not right for us to comment on the security issue at the moment, but considering economic feasibility, there is no reason to rule out the Chinese equipment in terms of costs.” 

By Song Su-hyun (song@heraldcorp.com)

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170122000186

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *SKT tests China’s Huawei LTE equipment amid controversy*
> 
> Published : 2017-01-22 16:17
> Updated : 2017-01-22 18:08
> 
> South Korea’s No. 1 mobile carrier SK Telecom has purchased Long Term Evolution network equipment produced by China’s Huawei Technologies for testing before signing a final deal, amid concerns over hacking risks and Korean suppliers losing competitiveness, according to sources Sunday.
> 
> An industry source familiar with the matter told The Korea Herald that SKT ordered the Digital Unit and Remote Radio Head, known as DU&RRH in industrial terminology, from Huawei last month to conduct a set of quality tests before signing an official contract. Other industry insiders said it is highly likely that SKT will soon ink a deal with the Chinese company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yonhap)
> 
> *“SKT seems to have bought the equipment for a development verification test as part of a critical design review,” the source said. “This could signal the imminent introduction of the Chinese network equipment.”*
> 
> The ongoing test at the SKT building in Bundang, Gyeonggi Province, is expected to take about two months, the source said. If the deal is clinched, the Chinese equipment is expected to be used for installation of new LTE base stations in Jeju.
> 
> SKT has been considering Huawei as a new supplier in order to install additional LTE base stations since it won the 2.6GHz frequency band in a state-run auction last May. It is the first time for the largest Korean telecommunications provider to consider Huawei’s equipment as the main equipment for a base station. It has been using some Chinese parts for LTE servers. The main equipment for SKT’s LTE base stations have been supplied by Samsung Electronics, Nokia and Ericsson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK Telecom employees check an LTE base station in Busan. (Yonhap)
> 
> Among the three Korean mobile carriers, *LG U+ was the only one to first install Huawei-made LTE equipment in 2013.*
> 
> At the time, two US Senators -- Dianne Feinstein and Robert Menendez -- who chaired the Senate’s intelligence and foreign affairs committees, warned against the deal between LG U+ and Huawei by sending a letter to the former Obama administration, saying “maintaining the integrity of telecommunications infrastructure” was critical to the alliance between US and Korea.
> 
> The US Congress had been objecting to Huawei’s expansion in the US since 2012 due to possible security threats. According to news reports, India, Australia, Taiwan and Canada do not allow use of Huawei equipment, either.
> 
> “Installment of the main equipment made by Huawei for SKT’s LTE network could pose threats to the country’s information security,” another industrial source said.
> 
> Due to concerns about hacking and espionage risks raised by experts and industry people, LG U+ decided not to install the Chinese equipment near US Army bases in the country. The Huawei equipment are now installed in some areas in Seoul, Gangwon Province and northern Gyeonggi Province.
> 
> According to security experts, thorough verification is needed for software installed in telecommunications equipment.
> 
> “Technically, by making a back door in the equipment software, hackers could legally compromise the communications network,” a pundit on information security told The Korea Herald. “The company should scrutinize the equipment’s structure, software and patches additionally installed in the equipment.”
> 
> Some in the network industry raised questions about the “confidential deal” between SKT and Huawei.
> 
> “It was unusual that SKT didn’t open a public bidding for this project,” the source said. “Huawei is said to have proposed a price about half of average prices, appealing to SKT.”
> 
> SKT, however, dismissed the source’s claim, saying “Nothing has been confirmed yet.”
> 
> “The company is considering Huawei as one of the possible suppliers that sent requests for proposals,” a company spokesman said.
> 
> The official stressed Huawei was one of many firms that sent requests for proposals to the company. He added the mobile carrier does not hold open biddings for every single project.
> 
> “The test is part of customary and usual procedures that are needed to examine compatibility with other existing equipment,” he said. “It is not right for us to comment on the security issue at the moment, but considering economic feasibility, there is no reason to rule out the Chinese equipment in terms of costs.”
> 
> By Song Su-hyun (song@heraldcorp.com)
> 
> http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20170122000186



If our Korean neighbors are able to get rid of the fearmongering militarized yokes of the Uncle, then, sky is the limit for the cooperation and collaboration between the two historical polities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei, Telefonica to build virtual EPC network*
Xinhua, February 1, 2017

Spanish and Chinese telecommunication giants Telefonica and Huawei on Monday announced an agreement for the construction of a "large scale" virtual network to provide voice and data in LTE 4G networks in Latin America and Europe.

*The agreement covers Argentina, Brazil, Colombia, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Mexico, Nicaragua, Peru, Panama and Uruguay in Latin America, and Spain and Germany in Europe.*

*Huawei's virtual Evolved Packet Core (vEPC) solution, known as CloudEPC, will allow for greater levels of traffic on a network that is agile and quick to adjust to new demands, while at the same time offering reduced production costs and integration into existing Telefonica networks.*

Huawei and Telefonica have been testing the performance of Huawei CloudEPC in Telefonica's NFV Reference Laboratory in Madrid.

"Huawei is leading in the All Cloud strategy which is offered to operators. This Cloud EPC represents an important advance in the route map for the virtualization of Telefonica and strengthens our association as the main provider of EPC to Telefonica."

"We are very satisfied that Telefonica has shown confidence in Huawei and this further strengthens our cooperation," commented Michael Ma, the president of Huawei's Cloud Core Network.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei, Orange sign accord on 5G services, cloudification*

Xinhua, February 3, 2017

Huawei, Chinese telecoms giant and Orange, French telecommunication group on Thursday signed an agreement to bolster partnership on 5G services and cloudification, the Chinese firm said.

With the new accord, the two companies will cooperate on key technologies related to 5G to "encourage innovation in three areas of 5G services: infrastructure, operations and ecosystem development."

In this context, they will collaborate on mobile network cloudification with open service interfaces, network flow cut and sharing 4G and 5G power in the frequency bands.

In addition, Huawei and Orange will focus on specific use scenarios for 5G such as ultra large coverage in Africa and energy efficiency, the statement added.

"We are pleased to announce this new milestone in our long-term cooperation with the Orange group on mobile technologies and in particular in view of the imminent arrival of 5G," said Zou Zhilei, president of the Huawei Carrier Business Group.

"It also shows our commitment to our best customers to help them build a better connected world," he added.

Alain Maloberti, vice president of Orange Labs Networks, said the accord is a part of plan to face "technological challenges that will make possible the future uses of augmented and virtual reality and ...improve the performance of our mobile network... when it is needed, for our customers in Europe and Africa." Endit

http://china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2017-02/03/content_40211483.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1031236.shtml
*Huawei, Orange sign accord on 5G services, cloudification*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2017/2/3 8:06:15

Huawei, Chinese telecoms giant and Orange, French telecommunication group on Thursday signed an agreement to bolster partnership on 5G services and cloudification, the Chinese firm said.

With the new accord, the two companied will cooperate on key technologies related to 5G to "encourage innovation in three areas of 5G services: infrastructure, operations and ecosystem development."

In this context, they will collaborate on mobile network cloudification with open service interfaces, network flow cut and sharing 4G and 5G power in the frequency bands.

In addition, Huawei and Orange will focus on specific use scenarios for 5G such as ultra large coverage in Africa and energy efficiency, the statement added.

"We are pleased to announce this new milestone in our long-term cooperation with the Orange group on mobile technologies and in particular in view of the imminent arrival of 5G," said Zou Zhilei, president of the Huawei Carrier Business Group.

"It also shows our commitment to our best customers to help them build a better connected world," he added.

Alain Maloberti, vice president of Orange Labs Networks, said the accord is a part of plan to face "technological challenges that will make possible the future uses of augmented and virtual reality and ...improve the performance of our mobile network... when it is needed, for our customers in Europe and Africa."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei in move to gain 5G edge*
China Daily, February 15, 2017




Huawei in move to gain 5G edge [Photo/Xinhua] 

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, China's largest telecoms equipment maker, plans to unveil its first batch of 5G-ready products next year, as it strives to gain an edge in the race toward the next-generation mobile communication technology, local media reported.

The Shenzhen-based company said that as the world moves closer to a consensus on 5G standards, *it will start shipping 5G products in 2019*, according to a report on qq.com, a news portal owned by Tencent Holdings Ltd.

Xu Wenwei, strategic marketing president at Huawei, was quoted as saying that the company "will work with telecoms carriers to create new business models in the 5G era where all things can be connected to the internet".

Huawei did not respond to requests for comment.

*In November, polar coding, a technology backed by Huawei, was approved as part of the global standard for 5G.*

Lu Zhenwang, CEO of the Shanghai-based Wanqing Consultancy, said the 5G products Huawei plans to unveil next year are highly likely to be able to support the narrowband internet of things, or NB-IoT.

NB-IoT is a technology that enables faster internet connections among devices, but at lower costs than existing bluetooth and Wi-Fi technology.

"We will see a rapid application of NB-IoT technology in the next few years. Huawei will face mounting competition from ZTE Corp and Ericsson AB in this respect," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/ca...awei-philippine-telco-join-forces-in-5g-deal/
*China’s Huawei, Philippine telco join forces in 5G deal*

AFP
| February 14, 2017

Chinese telecoms behemoth Huawei is the world's number three smartphone maker, operating in 170 countries.







MANILA: Chinese electronics giant Huawei is joining forces with the Philippines’ largest telco in the hopes of rolling out a 5G wireless network in the Asian archipelago by 2020, the Filipino company said Tuesday.

Filipinos are among the world’s most active Internet users, but the country also has one of the slowest average connection speeds.

Smartphone usage is also steadily growing with about 33 million people owning devices according to researchers.

Philippine Long Distance and Telephone Co. (PLDT) and Huawei agreed last month to conduct joint research and development into fifth-generation broadband wireless technology for the Philippines.

“They are one of the companies that are leading in the research and development of 5G technology,” PLDT spokesman Ramon Isberto said about the Chinese firm, adding it is already involved in PLDT’s landline and mobile phone services.

Chinese telecoms behemoth Huawei is the world’s number three smartphone maker, operating in 170 countries.


The company has laid out an ambitious agenda for the US and global markets — hoping to become the top producer of smartphones in the next five years despite controversy over its ties to Beijing.

Ren Zhengfei, a former People’s Liberation Army (PLA) engineer, founded the company in 1987 but his PLA service has led to concerns of close links with the Chinese military and government, which Huawei has consistently denied.

The US and Australia have previously barred Huawei from involvement in broadband projects over espionage fears.

Relations between Manila and Beijing have been rocky amid conflicting claims over the South China Sea and China’s militarisation of the resource-rich waterway.

But under Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte, who won May elections in a landslide, there has been a warming of bilateral ties as Duterte steers Manila away from the US — its long-time defence treaty partner.

Isberto said controversy over Huawei’s links with the Chinese government was not a concern, stressing that foreign companies only provide technology.

“At the end of the day, we run our networks,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei is said to be developing its own voice assistant*

17.02.2017






It looks like we will soon see a new voice assistant that will join the likes of Siri, Google Assistant and Cortana. Huawei is said to be working on its own digital voice assistant according to a latest report from _Bloomberg_.

The third largest smartphone maker is currently in the early stages of developing the technology with a team of 10 engineers. Initially, Huawei’s assistant will target domestic users and communicate in Chinese languages. However, the company will continue to work with Google and Amazon outside China, as per unnamed sources. Last month, Huawei announced it would use Alexa on its Mate 9 smartphone in the US market.

Adding its own voice assistant will give Huawei leverage in the fiercely competitive Chinese smartphone market. The company was second largest smartphone maker in China in 2016 with 16.4% market share. Huawei is expected to announce P10 smartphone with dual rear camera on February 26 at MWC 2017 in Barcelona.

http://www.fonearena.com/blog/211907/huawei-is-said-to-be-developing-its-own-voice-assistant.html

*Huawei is developing its own AI-powered digital assistant in China*

BY SUBHROJIT MALLICK 

FEB. 16, 2017, 3:31 P.M.

*Huawei has employed a team of more than a hundred engineers to work on the technology*

The world’s third-largest smartphone is aiming for the moon now. Huawei is investing heavily in research and development to come up with its own voice-powered, AI-infused digital assistant to take on the likes of Apple’s Siri, Google Assistant, Microsoft Cortana and Amazon’s Alexa.

Per a Bloomberg report, Huawei has employed a team of more than a hundred engineers to work on the technology at its offices in Shenzhen, China. The idea is to scale up services in its domestic market, this is China by offering a voice-powered digital assistant in Chinese, something that the other digital-assistant bigshots have not been able to achieve to perfection. Outside China though, Huawei will continue to work with Google Now as well as Amazon’s Alexa as seen in the Huawei Mate 9.

Many of Google’s services are blocked in China. Apple too was involved in a patent infringement case with Zhizhen Network Technology over Apple’s use of its voice-recognition software. It was only in 2015 that Apple won the court case and resumed operations of Siri in China. The Chinese market is already quite crowded and 2017 has been dubbed the year that AI is going to go mainstream. Huawei knows the time is ripe. It’s going for the kill.

Bloomberg had earlier reported that the top Chinese brands- Oppo, Huawei and Vivo are aiming to squeeze out market-share from Apple and Samsung in China. Chinese manufacturers already enjoyed 48 per cent market share in China in 2016 as per IDC while Apple’s shipments in China saw a decline last year.

And it’s not only Apple that might be worried about Huawei’s aggressive plans. With the Huawei Mate 9, Huawei was the first Android-based phone to shift to Amazon’s Alexa. With its own in-house digital assistant, Huawei might also hamper Google’s expansion of its Google Assistant, which is only restricted to its Pixel Phones and Google Home speaker and Android Wear 2.0 smartwatches for now. Google has plans of asking third-party phone makers to get onboard the Google Assistant bandwagon.

Huawei is not the only third-party phone-maker who is developing its own voice-based digital assistant. Samsung last year acquired Viv Labs, the same startup that built Apple’s Siri. There have been multiple reports that the upcoming Galaxy S8 will come with its own AI-powered digital assistant, named Bixby.

http://in.pcmag.com/huawei/112627/news/huawei-is-developing-its-own-ai-powered-digital-assistant-in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The third largest smartphone maker is currently in the early stages of developing the technology with a team of 10 engineers. Initially, Huawei’s assistant will target domestic users and communicate in Chinese languages.



Huawei wishes to solidify its position in home market as it ventures out the international markets.

Mate and P series are doing revolutionary stuff overseas.

***

10 January, 2017
*HUAWEI Mate 9 Wins Eight Awards at CES 2017 Following Entrance to the U.S. Market and Integration with Amazon Alexa*

Las Vegas – Jan. 7, 2017 – Top global technology media outlets have recognized Huawei with multiple awards at CES 2017. Following the HUAWEI Mate 9’s global launch in November, Huawei announced availability in the U.S. market and new partnerships with Amazon Alexa and Google Daydream. Highlighting the Mate 9’s new partnerships, power, performance, design and dual-lens camera, global media presented Huawei with eight awards. CES also recognized the HUAWEI MateBook as a CES Innovation Award 2017 Honoree for its impressive design and performance.

In addition to the accolades received at CES, Android Authority named Huawei Manufacturer of the Year, crediting the company’s great devices, business acumen and technological leadership for its breakout success in 2016.






Here are the awards the HUAWEI Mate 9 received at CES 2017:

The Wall Street Journal selected the HUAWEI Mate 9 as one of its ‘Best of CES 2017’ products. The editors highlighted the device’s display, processor, charging capabilities and Leica dual-lens camera. The Wall Street Journal is one of the top publications in the world and considered the most widely-read newspaper in the U.S. business and investment community.






Android Police awarded the HUAWEI Mate 9 the ‘Best of Smartphones’ for its integration with Amazon Alexa, which makes it a standout device at CES. Android Police is a blog dedicated to everything related to Android that is read by Android and technology enthusiasts.






BGR named the HUAWEI Mate 9 a ‘CES 2017 Winner’ because of its display, performance, battery and integration with Amazon Alexa. BGR is a leading online destination for news and commentary focused on the mobile and consumer electronics markets. It attracts readers that are early adopters, savvy technology fans and casual readers.






Chip Chick recognized the HUAWEI Mate 9 as a ‘Top Pick of CES 2017’ following the smartphone’s launch in the U.S. and collaboration with Amazon Alexa. Established in 2004, Chip Chick was one of the first sites to focus on technology for women, offering a lifestyle perspective on the world of consumer electronics.






Talk Android named the HUAWEI Mate 9 a ‘Best of CES 2017’ product, crediting its impressive dual-camera and powerful Kirin 960 chip. Talk Android is a site dedicated to reporting on Android and Google related mobile news. Its content is focused on new handsets, software developments, apps, and everything Android.






TechAdvisor/PC Advisor included the HUAWEI Mate 9 in its CES ‘Top Picks 2017’, highlighting the device’s integration with Amazon Alexa. TechAdvisor/PC Advisor is a leading global consumer technology publication that provides advice to users who want to purchase the best devices at a great value.






TechnoBuffalo awarded the HUAWEI Mate 9 ‘Best of CES 2017’ for its integration with Amazon Alexa, processor, smart app management, battery and beautiful display. TechnoBuffalo covers a wide range of technology-related topics from devices to industry trends. The site provides value to the reader through editorial commentary, descriptive ‘how-to’ guides, and immersive video.






Techaeris included the HUAWEI Mate 9 on its ‘Best of CES 2017’ list due to the device’s powerful Kirin 960 chipset, SuperCharge technology, Leica dual-lens camera and Amazon Alexa integration. Techaeris publishes in-depth stories, news coverage and product information and reviews. It covers everything from technology to science, art, photography and lifestyle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei: 'Video on mobile to be the next trillion dollar market'*
By Wang Zhiyong - China.org.cn, February 20, 2017
​
On Feb. 13, 2017 in London, Huawei holds a briefing in which Huawei Carrier BG President Zou Zhilei emphasises that video on mobile will be the next trillion dollar market. [Photo by Wang Zhiyong/China.org.cn]

Many industries are now embracing AI, cloud, big data, and IoT through digital transformation and it has become a necessary part of success. Huawei is committed to becoming a partner of operators and an enabler for their digital transformation and business success to jointly achieve value-driven growth.

Zou stated that "By 2025 there will be 100 billion connections globally, 85 percent of all enterprise applications will move to the cloud, 100 percent enterprises will use cloud services, and the penetration rate of industrial intelligence will exceed 20 percent. In a Better Connected World, industries going digital will create limitless opportunities, and how far industries will go in this process is beyond our imaginations.

Zou believes that the strategy of global telecom operators is morphing from being traditionally "investment-driven" to being "value-driven." Huawei is committed to aiding operators attain new growth, achieve better return on investment and increase operating efficiency.

Video will turn into a basic service of operators and video services for entertainment, communications and industry will grow exponentially. Ken Wang, the Global Marketing and Solution Sales President at Huawei Carrier BG stated that "Huawei will team up with operators to embark on the value-driven ROADS (Real-time,On-demand,All-online,DIY,Social) to new growth."

Vertical industries going digital will establish a trillion dollar market for operators and video services for communications, industry and entertainment will grow quickly. Huawei will provide business solutions and explore new business models, especially with operators in the video era.

Huawei will also support operators in the process of aiding vertical enterprises go digital, and also offer cloud services to different parties in order to allow operators to expand their markets and improve profits.

Wang also stated that Huawei will develop All Cloud solutions to allow for the digital transformation and business success of operators. During the MWC 2017, Huawei will reveal a few All Cloud solutions, including Cloud Air/ClourRAN, CloudFAN, CloudMetro and CloudEPN solutions.

The Mobile World Congress 2017 will be held in Barcelona from Feb. 27 – March 2. Huawei will give key note speeches there, as well as host forums and other activities related to "Open ROADS to a Better Connected World – ROADS to New Growth."

Huawei's exhibits will be located at booth 1J50 in Fira Gran Via hall 1, booth 3130 in Hall 3 and the Innovation City Exhibition Zone in Hall 4.

​
Ken Wang, the Global Marketing and Solution Sales President at Huawei Carrier BG states on Feb. 3 in London that "Huawei will team up with operators to embark on the value-driven ROADS." [Photo by Wang Zhiyong/China.org.cn] 




On Feb. 13, 2017 in London, Huawei holds a briefing in which Huawei Network Transformation Management Dept Director Dai Libin makes a presentation. [Photo by Wang Zhiyong/China.org.cn]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei unveils V9 aimed at game lovers*
By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-22





Zhao Ming, president of Honor, one of the major brands of Huawei Technologies Co, unveils the new Honor V9 smartphone in Beijing on Tuesday. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, the world's third-biggest smartphone maker, unveiled a new handset on Tuesday targeting mobile gaming enthusiasts and virtual reality camera lovers.

The Honor V9 came out as the company's sub-brand Honor said it will focus more on services and new technologies.

That came as the group deals with surging component costs and competes with Samsung Electronics Co Ltd in the high-end market.

*Honor V9 comes with a 5.7-inch 2K screen. Its vision and sound effects have been optimized for Onmyoji, a popular mobile game developed by NetEase Inc.*

Priced from 2,599 yuan ($377) in the Chinese mainland market, *the Honor V9 enables consumers to build 3-D digital objects.*

Huawei also unveiled *a 360-degree panoramic camera that can be attached to Honor V9 to shoot VR videos and pictures.*

Zhao Ming, president of Honor, said that although online sales of handsets were slowing down in China, he was still optimistic about China's internet-oriented smartphone brands.

"Our marketing spending is only about one-fourth that of our rivals. We care more about services and new technologies, which will give us an edge," he said.

Xiang Ligang, a smartphone expert and CEO of telecom industry website cctime.com, said that due to the continuing depreciation of the yuan, the cost of smartphone storage, display and chips had all gone up.

James Yan, research director at Counterpoint Technology Market Research, said Honor was trying to build up its brand image by striking a balance between quality and price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei's snap-on 360 camera will let you livecast in VR*

*The accessory, teased earlier this week, attaches to the USB port on Honor phones.*

February 24, 2017 9:55 AM PST， CNet 

Huawei has announced is first 360 degree VR camera, and it's designed as a snap-on add-on to the company's line of Honor phones.

The new product was teased earlier this week in Beijing, according to Insta360, the hardware partner that already produces a variety of similar 360 degree cameras.

The Honor VR Camera will support full wraparound livestreaming and photography. (Read CNET's VR vs. AR vs. 360 video explainer.) The blue spherical accessory, which appears to feature dual lenses, is designed to plug into a phone's USB port.

Pricing and availability have yet to be announced, but we may hear more details at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona: Huawei's press conference is scheduled for Sunday, February 26 at 2 p.m. local time. (That's 8 a.m ET, 5 a.m. PT.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Huawei pushing into NB-IoT through partnerships and research*
While Huawei is not aiming to deliver IoT products itself, it is pushing into the market by providing equipment and technologies through its partnerships with businesses and research organisations.




ByCorinne Reichert|February 27, 2017 -- 19:25 GMT (03:25 GMT+08:00)| Topic:Innovation

"What we've got to do in Australia now I think -- and we've been seeking seed funding for this for a while -- is really now starting to put in consolidated money into areas where we see business growth in the future ... it's the Internet of Things, narrowband IoT, projects like South East Water are the future," Lord said.

"We provide the pipe, we provide the equipment, the latest technologies, but we leave the partnership around it to actually deliver the product.

"We think as the new technology rolls out and business gets more into digitalisation and takes up IoT and takes up 5G, that will be more chance for Huawei in Australia."

Huawei, whichunveiled its NB-IoT solutionin July aimed at enabling telecommunications providers to "turn IoT into a basic service", has been providing a data platform for SEW's recent NB-IoT trials.

According to SEW CFO and GM of Corporate and Commercial Philip Johnson, the water utility had decided back in 2015 to take an NB-IoT path for its digitisation process, saying it is all about predicting and preventing things such as blockages before they occur, with NB-IoT enabling a "proactive space".

Also part of SEW's NB-IoT trials in 2016 wereVodafone Australia, which is providing the NB-IoT networkacross Melbourne; three vendors to deploy their NB-IoT smart meters on its network; andMicrosoft's Power BIbusiness intelligence product, which generates dashboards containing the collected data.


Johnson said SEW will be going to tender during 2017 for a pilot of 10,000 to 50,000 devices, but explained that the company's NB-IoT solution is not just about smart metering; its goal is to have 1 million device end points connected eventually, which will be made up of around 800,000 meters and 200,000 detectors in such end points as sewers, manholes, and fire hydrants.

SEW is also looking to implement APIs, like weather data from the Bureau of Meteorology and electricity data to control pricing based on the electricity market, onto its platform.

Andrew Forster-Knight, group manager of Intelligent Systems at SEW, told ZDNet that the company wants an open ecosystem with no vendor lock-in or proprietary systems, which is why it is utilising traditional telecommunications providers for its NB-IoT solution, in addition to servicing the last 5 percent of the population using LoRa technologies.

SEW is also aiming to bring the project down to a household level in order to provide personalised information for customers -- such as information on leaks and blockages that directly affect a particular customer -- and by providing access to exception-based data across smartphones. This will be delivered through an app, possibly by utilising SEW's existing relationship with Salesforce, Forster-Knight told ZDNet.

"Huawei has really been the driving force," Forster-Knight said, adding that the networking giant has been working with vendors behind the scenes to drive the partner ecosystem.

As part of its push into IoT, Huawei is also forming research partnerships across the country.

"We're still working out cooperative research arrangements," Lord said, pointing towards Huawei'sNB-IoT lab openinglast week in Queensland.

As part of this lab, Huawei invested in an IoT degree at James Cook University, with Lord saying it is not necessarily about the students, but rather about the development of NB-IoT apps and raising awareness about IoT opportunities for smart agricultural and farming solutions.

In terms of government involvement, Lord expressed the view that the Australian government is no longer lacking in support for IoT or 5G uptake.

"I would have said about three to six months ago they should have been doing more, but I think that we're now seeing that," Lord told ZDNet.

"I think now you're seeing these bodies form, you're seeing them all get together, you're seeing a 5G coordinating body that will also dispatch with the industry, which we consider is essential ... the Australian government I think is catching up very rapidly.

"The awareness has happened and the government now is really getting active in these areas."

While Telstra is currently partnered with Ericsson on developing and deployingIoTand5Gtechnologies, Lord said Huawei is continuing to "chip away" at Australia's incumbent telecommunications provider in an effort to build partnerships by continuing to offer lucrative technology solutions into the future.

_Disclosure: Corinne Reichert attended MWC in Barcelona as a guest of Huawei_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/27/huawei-drone-charging-cell-towers/
*Huawei is considering cell towers that wirelessly charge drones*
Cell towers could power the drones that fly above them.



James Trew, @itstrew
6h ago in Robots
346Shares






Huawei's big news at MWC was, of course, the P10 handset and a new watch. The company does have its fingers in other pies, though, and one of those is the drone game. Far away from the exhibition halls where all the smartphones are on display is an area called "Innovation City" (it's more of a hamlet, but we'll go along with it). Here, Huawei is demoing a number of quirky ideas, one of which is a grand plan to help solve the short battery lives of drones -- and it's as curious as it is clever. In case you were worried, that's a scale model of a cell tower above. The plan isn't to have mega drones.

The concept is part of Huawei's X Labs project (in partnership with China Mobile). The team behind it identified what it thinks are the two main problems when it comes to using drones for cell site inspection: battery life, and GPS interference from buildings. A spokesperson suggested that GPS issue is also often a significant contributor to the battery life issue. The proposed solution is to have cell towers boost GPS data, passing it to the drone while also providing wireless charging.

In the future, the company hopes that wireless charging will be good enough that the drone won't need to land at all, but that seems a few years off, especially since we can barely charge a phone more than a few feet across the room right now. Still, if the technology develops fast enough, it could have useful implications that go broader than just cell tower inspection.

China Mobile (Huawei's partner on this project) already has real-world plans for its network that involve drones. Last summer it outlined a collaboration with Ericsson to have 5G-enabled quadcopters act as relay points between two cell towers to help ease handover problems. With a typical flight time for most drones being around 30 minutes, this is a temporary solution at best -- one that might provide some impetus to crack this power issue for good.

_Click here to catch up on the latest news from MWC 2017._

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei set to narrow gap with Apple* 
Shanghai Daily, February 28, 2017

Huawei Technologies is set to narrow its market share gap with Apple Inc to* under 5 percentage points in the global smartphone market in 2017*, research firms said yesterday.

Sales of global smartphones are seen at more than 1.44 billion units this year. *Huawei is estimated to take a 11.7 percent share of the market to follow Apple’s 15.7 percent, representing a 4-percentage-point gap in market share this year, down from a 5.1-percentage-point gap last year*, said TrendForce.

Chinese handset makers are gaining and consolidating market shares globally, *especially in the middle and high-end segments*, and becoming competitive rivals of Samsung and Apple, said Anthony Scarsella, analyst at International Data Corp.

Huawei, which released its flagship model P10 with Leica camera and a curved screen at the world’s biggest mobile fair Mobile World Congress held in Barcelona, *aims to become the world’s No. 1 vendor by 2020*, the Shenzhen-based company said previously.

BOE, a Beijing-based display maker, was No. 1 for the first time in sales of large LCD (liquid crystal display) units in January with a 22.3 percent share, said IHS Markit.

****
*Huawei dazzles at global show*
By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-28






Richard Yu, chief executive officer of Huawei's consumer business, holds up a new P10 device during the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, on Feb 26, 2017. REUTERS

*Chinese players steadily increase their presence in overseas markets*

Chinese smartphone vendors Huawei Technologies Co Ltd and ZTE Corp are stealing the limelight at this year's Mobile World Congress, as they step up efforts to grab a bigger share of the high-end segment.

The moves came as Chinese players steadily increase their presence in overseas markets and take advantage of Samsung Electronics Co Ltd's exploding smartphone crisis to accelerate growth.

Huawei unveiled its latest flagship handset－the P10－in Barcelona on Sunday, right before the opening of the telecom industry's biggest conference. The new handset features front and back cameras developed with the German optics company Leica, which the firm hopes will replicate the success of the P9, its most popular premium device ever.

ZTE also made a big splash with its prototype handset, which can download data at 1Gbps, which is 10 times faster than most smartphones currently on the market. Dubbed the "Gigabit Phone", the device is expected to go into mass production early next year, in a move to prepare for the upcoming commercial application of 5G technology.

"Chinese smartphone vendors strengthened their position as competitive contenders against Samsung and Apple Inc," said James Yan, research director at Counterpoint Technology Market Research.

"It is Chinese players, not foreign firms, that are actively experimenting with new technologies," he said, adding that ZTE's latest phone shows that in the next 10 years, 5G-driven applications, such as augmented reality content and instant cloud storage, will become available on smartphones.

Though Samsung and Apple still hold the top two spots in the global smartphone market, they are losing ground to Chinese smartphone vendors including Huawei, Oppo Electronics Corp and vivo Mobile Communication Technology.

Huawei, Oppo and Vivo accounted for a combined market share of 21.6 percent last year, up from 13 percent in 2015, data from IDC show.

Samsung, whose reputation tumbled after its Galaxy Note 7's recall, did not showcase a new handset at the Barcelona event, and Apple, as usual, just skipped the gathering.

"Huawei is maximizing Samsung's unfortunate issues with its battery, and, if Huawei continues to invest in its brand-building strategies, it will become the No 2 smartphone brand," said Ben Little, co-founder of innovation consultancy Fearlessly Frank.

Huawei is already the world's third-largest smartphone maker. Last year, the Shenzhen-based company shipped 139 million smartphones worldwide, an increase of 29 percent year-on-year.

Huawei's market share in 33 countries exceeded 15 percent and in another 18 countries topped 20 percent in the first half of 2016, according to German research firm GfK.






_Cecily Liu and Liu Zheng contributed to the story._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/27/huawei-drone-charging-cell-towers/
> *Huawei is considering cell towers that wirelessly charge drones*
> Cell towers could power the drones that fly above them.
> 
> 
> 
> James Trew, @itstrew
> 6h ago in Robots
> 346Shares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei's big news at MWC was, of course, the P10 handset and a new watch. The company does have its fingers in other pies, though, and one of those is the drone game. Far away from the exhibition halls where all the smartphones are on display is an area called "Innovation City" (it's more of a hamlet, but we'll go along with it). Here, Huawei is demoing a number of quirky ideas, one of which is a grand plan to help solve the short battery lives of drones -- and it's as curious as it is clever. In case you were worried, that's a scale model of a cell tower above. The plan isn't to have mega drones.
> 
> The concept is part of Huawei's X Labs project (in partnership with China Mobile). The team behind it identified what it thinks are the two main problems when it comes to using drones for cell site inspection: battery life, and GPS interference from buildings. A spokesperson suggested that GPS issue is also often a significant contributor to the battery life issue. The proposed solution is to have cell towers boost GPS data, passing it to the drone while also providing wireless charging.
> 
> In the future, the company hopes that wireless charging will be good enough that the drone won't need to land at all, but that seems a few years off, especially since we can barely charge a phone more than a few feet across the room right now. Still, if the technology develops fast enough, it could have useful implications that go broader than just cell tower inspection.
> 
> China Mobile (Huawei's partner on this project) already has real-world plans for its network that involve drones. Last summer it outlined a collaboration with Ericsson to have 5G-enabled quadcopters act as relay points between two cell towers to help ease handover problems. With a typical flight time for most drones being around 30 minutes, this is a temporary solution at best -- one that might provide some impetus to crack this power issue for good.
> 
> _Click here to catch up on the latest news from MWC 2017._



Huawei is unstoppable. A global giant in the making.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Huawei and LG Vie for the Spotlight at Mobile World Congress*
by
Marie Mawad
Mon Feb 27 2017 00:02:00 GMT+0800 (中国标准时间)Mon Feb 27 2017 16:59:47 GMT+0800 (中国标准时间)

Huawei Technologies Co. and LG Electronics Inc. are angling to steal the show at this year’sMobile World Congress, ushering in new smartphones that each hopes will fill a void created by the absence of a new handset from the usually dominant Samsung Electronics Co.

A day before the industry’s biggest conference gets going in Barcelona, LG hosted an event to show off itsnew G6smartphone with and edge-to-edge display -- no plastic or metal bezel around it. Huawei updated its flagship line, introducing theP10phone with Leica camera technology and curved edges at its own event on Sunday.

With Apple Inc. skipping the gathering as it has in previous years and Samsung introducing new tablets instead of phones, Europe’s technology mecca is a prime stage for smaller handset makers striving to become household names. Both Huawei and LG over the past years have gone from low-cost, basic phones to products that rival the features of Samsung’s Galaxy or Apple’s iPhone atcheaper prices.

“As the two leading players continue to battle for the top spot, several Chinese vendors have solidified their position as valid contenders,”Anthony Scarsella, a research manager at IDC, said in areportthis month. “They will need to find growth beyond their home turf to eventually knock off either Samsung or Apple at the top.”

Nokiabrand for its devices, unveiled the Nokia 3 and Nokia 5 smartphones that will each sell for under 190 euros ($200), along with anew versionof its Nokia 3310 feature phone.Lenovo Group Ltd., which acquired the Motorola handset business three years ago, showed the Moto G5 and Moto G5 Plus premium devices.

On Monday,Sony Corp.and Line Corp., Japan’s most popular messaging service, said they are consideringjoining forcesto develop devices powered by artificial intelligence.

*Losing Ground*
While Samsung and Apple continued to dominate global smartphone sales last year -- with about 21 percent of shipments for the Korean company and almost 15 percent for its Cupertino, California-based rival -- they both lost ground to China’s Huawei, Oppo and Vivo,IDC’s reportshowed.

Samsung’sreputationamong U.S. consumers crumbled after the Galaxy Note 7’s recall and eventual abolition unearthed flaws in the Korean company’s product safeguards, according to areportpublished earlier this month. The South Korean giant has presented its newest flagship smartphone at or just ahead of the Barcelona event for several consecutive years, though not this time around.

Instead, the company on Sunday showed two new tablets and said its newest flagship willstart sellingon March 29.

Meanwhile,expectationsthat the next iPhone will drive a resurgence in sales have been boosting Apple shares this month. The latest available model, the iPhone 7, failed to persuade as many existing customers to upgrade as its predecessor did.

Huawei, whichhas vowedto displace Apple and Samsung from the top of the global smartphone rankings in five years, aiming for market share of 25 percent globally, reached double-digit share of smartphone shipments for the first time in the fourth quarter of last year, at 10.6 percent of a total of 428.5 million units, according to data by IDC.

For Asian manufacturers, Europe is a good place to start before targeting the U.S., and that may be increasingly true amid President Donald Trump’s “America First” rhetoric. Cheaper phones have done well in countries like Spain, where mobile subscriptions are sold without a handset subsidy. In Italy, subsidies are still a core part of carrier strategies, but there are also consumers who buy prepaid packages -- and with them phones that aren’t as expensive upfront.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

This is cool.

Now if Huawei can go a step further and wirelessly charge electric vehicles......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*First impressions: Huawei’s P10 retains Leica dual camera and ups the processor speed*

Ben Sin
ben.sin@scmp.com

Watch: Released on the eve of the Mobile Phone Congress, Huawei’s new flagship product ticks all the boxes for a premium smartphone


PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 28 February, 2017, 11:14am
UPDATED : Tuesday, 28 February, 2017, 11:37am






Huawei’s launch event at MWC 2017 (Mobile World Congress) in Barcelona for its new flagship phone was perhaps a good example of how high and fast the Chinese phone maker has risen in the global mobile landscape.

It was so packed that close to 100 media representatives were unable to catch a glimpse of the P10/P10+. I was one of the lucky ones who made it in, but that was after standing in a bottleneck by the entrance for 20 minutes. The scene felt more like a mosh pit than a phone launch.

A senior Huawei representative told me the large turnout was completely unexpected. “It wasn’t like this last year,” he said, apologising repeatedly. Chalk it up to lesson learned for a company relatively new to the big boy’s table.

So let’s get down to business. The Leica-branded dual camera set-up is back, and they still work the same way: one lens captures images in full colour, the other in black and white (which can absorb more light information).








The P10’s camera algorithm then combines the two images to form a more dynamic shot with better lighting. Matching what LG’s mobile chief said at its own phone launch event, Huawei’s head of consumer sales Jim Xu told me the company focused more on the software and algorithm side than pure specs this time. “This is our third collaboration with Leica, and together we have tweaked the algorithm for a better photography experience,” he said.


I haven’t had much time to test the P10 yet, but I can say the P9 and Mate 9 are among 2016’s best mobile shooters.

Processor-wise, the P10 runs the same Kirin 960 as the Mate 9 and Mate 9 Pro, which in my opinion is the fastest chip on the market, even surpassing the Snapdragon 821 and Samsung’s Exynos 8890.

The P10 has a 3,200 mAH battery while the P10+’s is bumped up to 3,750. Huawei’s software has very aggressive battery saving features (not always a good thing) so rest assured both phones will be enough to last a full day.

The P10’s display is a 5.1-inch 1080P LCD panel, while the P10+ rocks a 5.5-in Quad HD AMOLED display for deeper blacks.








Both phones are easy to hold, as Huawei’s opted for an iPhone-like body with rounded corners instead of last year’s squarer P9. The company also moved the fingerprint sensor to the front of the phone, a departure from previous Huawei releases.


Currently, Huawei has the third largest market share in world, behind Apple and Samsung, and while the company has a strong hold on markets on the mainland and various parts of Europe, the US is one area the company hasn’t had much luck.

Xu told me the company is working on getting the P10 stateside. In the meantime, the P10 will launch in Asia and Europe in March, priced at (relatively pricey compared to other Chinese phones) US$685 and US$740 respectively for the standard and plus version.

http://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/artic...0-retains-leica-dual-camera-and-ups-processor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

P10

























手机周刊：华为P10正面指纹将至 小米6或仍抢不到





网曝华为P10渲染图（图片引自微博）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TaiShang said:


> P10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 网曝华为P10渲染图（图片引自微博）







Huawei sent this guy a P10


----------



## Martian2

*Huawei ranked #25 in USPTO patents for 2016 | IFI*

According to IFI Claims Patent Services, China's telecom-giant Huawei was ranked #25 among all companies worldwide in the number of USPTO patents-granted.

Interestingly, Taiwan's TSMC was ranked at #9.
----------

Top 50 USPTO Patent Assignees in 2016 | IFI Claims Patent Services

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> *Huawei ranked #25 in USPTO patents for 2016 | IFI*
> 
> According to IFI Claims Patent Services, China's telecom-giant Huawei was ranked #25 among all companies worldwide in the number of USPTO patents-granted.
> 
> Interestingly, Taiwan's TSMC was ranked at #9.
> ----------
> 
> Top 50 USPTO Patent Assignees in 2016 | IFI Claims Patent Services


Three Taiwan firms are among Top 100 patent filers worldwide: Honghai Precision, TSMC, Inventec. See WIPO 2016 Report.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/un-w...global-ranking-of-171-countries.462744/page-3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Martian2 said:


> *Huawei ranked #25 in USPTO patents for 2016 | IFI*
> 
> According to IFI Claims Patent Services, China's telecom-giant Huawei was ranked #25 among all companies worldwide in the number of USPTO patents-granted.
> 
> Interestingly, Taiwan's TSMC was ranked at #9.
> ----------
> 
> Top 50 USPTO Patent Assignees in 2016 | IFI Claims Patent Services



Amazing. Greater China companies are moving up the value chain. Still tough competition up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Amazing. Greater China companies are moving up the value chain. Still tough competition up there.


Yes China has 23 among top 100 filers in WIPO 2016 report, see below ranked by nations. A pleasant increase from previous year's report, but still very tough road ahead, more large firms needed.




On topic, Huawei is among top 100, also note it's number one largest user of PCT facility provided by WIPO, i.e. Huawei is actively seeking patent protection overseas for techs, see page 60 on http://www.wipo.int/edocs/pubdocs/en/wipo_pub_941_2016.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Telecom Namibia, Huawei bring faster wireless network to coastal towns*
(Xinhua) 09:33, March 17, 2017

WINDHOEK, March 16 (Xinhua) -- Telecom Namibia (TN) in conjunction with Chinese company Huawei Technologies has completed the first phase of a *time-division duplex long-term evolution (TD-LTE) high-speed wireless network* roll-out in Namibia.

TN Managing Director, Theo Klein on Thursday announced the developments and said Huawei's end-to-end 4G solution has been deployed at the coastal towns, where the roll-out began, as part of the first phase.

Klein said the coastal sites with active TD-LTE equipment are Henties Bay, Swakopmund and Walvis Bay as well as Langstrand.

According to him, TN first deployed a nationwide WiMAX 802.16d network in 2007, but to meet growing business customers demand for higher throughput, the company committed to a fixed network technology upgrade that offers a transition path to LTE.

Klein said that Huawei's 4G solution for a commercial broadband network enables TN to develop and provide new product offerings capacity for a growing base of small enterprises and residential users.

Meanwhile, Klein said TN plans to replace the existing WiMAX FDD base stations with TD-LTE base stations in high density urban areas to bring enhanced connectivity to customers.

"We believe that TD-LTE services will contribute to government's vision of broadband development and building Namibia's digital economy," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese tech giant unveils massive R&D program in New Zealand*
(Xinhua) 16:06, March 21, 2017





WELLINGTON, March 21 (Xinhua) -- Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei announced Tuesday it is making a massive investment in research and development in New Zealand.

The plans included the building of* a cloud data center* and establishment of *innovation labs* in Christchurch and Wellington, Huawei founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei said in a statement.

The company would spend 400 million NZ dollars (281.8 million U.S. dollars) over five years on the investments, according to the New Zealand government.

Ren said he had met with New Zealand Prime Minister Bill English on Tuesday to discuss ICT (information and communications technology) infrastructure and digital transformation.

He also outlined the company's investment plan for New Zealand, including local procurement, research and development, and cloud computing infrastructure initiatives.

"New Zealand's open and fair trade environment, and its emphasis on developing new technology, facilitates our ongoing commitment," Ren said in the statement.

"New Zealand has rich tourism resources, and highly developed agricultural and trade sectors. Digital transformation empowered by advanced ICT technology can enable New Zealand to become better connected with the world, and transform its traditional strengths into driving forces of economic growth."

*Huawei would work with local partners to build a New Zealand cloud data center, and would open an innovation lab at Victoria University of Wellington this year.*

The lab will focus on the use of big data, and how to maximize the potential of the Internet of Things through future technology such as 5G.

Huawei would also seek new partnerships to establish an innovation lab in Christchurch.

It would also enable 100 New Zealand undergraduate students to travel to China over the next five years* to study learn about cutting-edge technology* and participate in cultural exchanges.

The company would open a regional office in Wellington, purchase more goods and services locally, and help local businesses integrate into its global supply chain network.

Huawei began its operations in New Zealand in 2005 and has provided much of the technology behind the New Zealand government's ultra-fast broadband initiative.

Economic Development Minister Simon Bridges said the depth of the investment would touch many areas of the economy and open up global opportunities for New Zealand.

"The initiatives that Huawei is committing to will also help strengthen our research and development activity and capability building in the digital and technological world," Bridges said in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes China has 23 among top 100 filers in WIPO 2016 report, see below ranked by nations. A pleasant increase from previous year's report, but still very tough road ahead, more large firms needed.
> 
> View attachment 381397​
> On topic, Huawei is among top 100, also note it's number one largest user of PCT facility provided by WIPO, i.e. Huawei is actively seeking patent protection overseas for techs, see page 60 on http://www.wipo.int/edocs/pubdocs/en/wipo_pub_941_2016.pdf
> 
> View attachment 381398​



These are world wide patents, right? 

That means patents filed in individual countries as well right?


----------



## cirr

*China’s Huawei to build ‘Smart City’ in Baku*

21 March 2017 16:41 (UTC+04:00)






*By  Trend*

China’s Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. will help the Azerbaijani Ministry of Transport, Communications and High Technologies to implement the Smart City project in Baku and Azerbaijan’s districts, says Marco Xu, Huawei vice-president for Central Asia and Caucasus.

Implementation of the Public Wi-Fi project in Azerbaijan’s capital, the launch of which has been timed to coincide with the Nowruz holiday, is the beginning of the Smart City project, he told reporters in Baku.

“Our aim is to help the ministry to create the Smart City. Such components as the Smart Transport, Smart Port, Smart Trade and others will be implemented at the next stages,” Xu said, adding that each of these components has specific solutions that will be implemented step-by-step.

Any country that has set a goal to develop tourism first of all does everything necessary to create the infrastructure, according to Xu.

“The Public Wi-Fi project is one of the elements that can be interesting for tourists,” he noted. “Baku has the same potential for attracting tourists like Barcelona or Dubai, where similar projects have already been implemented.”

He noted that a strategic partnership has been formed between Huawei and the Ministry of Transport, Communications and High Technologies, and Public Wi-Fi is the first project implemented within this partnership.

“We, as a company, also try to contribute to transformation of Azerbaijan into a regional leader,” Xu added.

http://news.az/articles/economy/120020

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Huawei to set up training academy and a smart city innovation center in Yanbu*

March 20, 2017





_Chief Executive Officer of the Royal Commission of Yanbu and Jazan Economic City Dr. Alaa bin Abdullah Nassif and Ramadan Ding, CEO of Huawei Tech Investment Saudi Arabia, sign the agreement_

RIYADH — On the sidelines of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman’s visit to China and during the 2017 ‘Saudi-China Investment Forum’, Huawei Tech. Investment Saudi Arabia and Royal Commission for Jubail and Yanbu have signed a milestone agreement to establish a training academy and a smart city innovation center in Yanbu, Saudi Arabia, accelerating smart city deployment in line with the Kingdom’s Vision 2030.

The academy plans to be open for training this year. In order to build the most skilled team in the Kingdom, Huawei will be supplying the latest in lab equipment, training instructors, monitoring talent development and other proactive knowledge sharing initiatives. The smart city innovation center is also begged to be open in 2017, and will aim to support Saudi Arabia 2020 transformation program focused on growing their digital economy. The center will be home to innovative smart city technology, providing a platform for the two parties to create, build and deploy new services in Yanbu industrial city.

Commenting on the signing of this agreement, Chief Executive Officer of the Royal Commission of Yanbu and Jazan Economic City Dr. Alaa bin Abdullah Nassif, said: “Enforcing the directives of the wise leadership and with the aim of achieving the strategic goal of developing a unique city that is technologically advanced based on global standards of smart cities, the Royal Commission of Yanbu established and developed the first smart city in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia through partnerships with several private sector companies. Today, we signed a partnership deal with one of the leading companies, Huawei, to develop and establish the smart city innovation center – which is the first of its kind in the region – as well as developing the Huawei training academy in order to transfer the knowledge and global experience in the technology field.”

“As a global leader in smart city innovation, Huawei is proud to be a strategic partner to the Royal Commission for Jubail and Yanbu in developing local ICT capabilities that will support the development and implementation of 2030 vision for the Kingdom,” said Ramadan Ding, CEO of Huawei Tech Investment Saudi Arabia. “Huawei’s advanced smart city innovation coupled with its global leadership in research and development will ultimately benefit the people of Saudi Arabia. Huawei reaffirms its full support and commitment to the Kingdom and the people of Saudi Arabia.”

The ‘Saudi-China Investment Forum’ was organized under the supervision of the Ministry of Commerce and Investment and inaugurated by Dr. Majid A. Al Qasabi. Held in cooperation with Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority (SAGIA) and the Council of Saudi Chambers (CSC) with facilitation by Saudi Aramco, the forum looks to further strengthen the relationship between the two countries. Support was also provided by the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade (CCPIT) and the Investment Promotion Agency of the Chinese Ministry of Commerce.

The Forum focused on the Kingdom’s Vision 2030, the roles that private sectors of both countries can have in the implementation of that vision, and the Belt and Road Initiative. The program also included signing ceremonies and MOUs between various Saudi and Chinese companies and entities. — SG

http://saudigazette.com.sa/business/huawei-set-training-academy-smart-city-innovation-center-yanbu/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei signs deal to promote HPC services in Tenerife*
Xinhua, March 25, 2017

Huawei Spain said Friday that it has signed an agreement with Tenerife-based company, the Institute of Technology and Renewable Energy (ITER*), to give an impulse to the use of super-computers and high performance computing (HPC) services on the island.*

The agreement will see Huawei Spain open a center for the validation and testing of different solutions to be used in Tenerife, one of the Spanish controlled Canary Islands off the west coast of Africa.

Huawei will also train ITER technicians on the use of the HPC, and provide management and monitoring software, reflecting Huawei's commitment to help develop HPC, big data and smart cities in Tenerife.

Li Xiaoke, vice president of Huawei's Business Sector in Western Europe, said that Huawei has been "making important efforts in recent years to promote the development of telecommunications in the Canary Islands and will continue to work towards further innovation there."

He added the signing of the agreement represented another step in strengthening Huawei's role as a "strategic partner in the digital transformation of the Canary Islands."

"The agreement established the collaboration between ITER and Huawei to jointly develop the capacity in super-computation, smart technology, big data applications and analysis applications, in which we have made important progress," said Carlos Antonio Rodriguez, president of the local Administrative Council that runs ITER.

"This will make Tenerife a better connected island in every aspect, and counting on companies as important as Huawei will allow us to develop, create new services, and improve our economy," added Rodriguez.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Myanmar young talents to go to China to learn ICT*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-04-07

YANGON - Chinese giant telecommunication equipment company, Huawei, launched a program Thursday to send 10 outstanding students from Myanmar to learn the culture and Information and Communication Technology (ICT) in China.

Under the program of "Seeds for the Future", the selected students to be sent to China to study in the Huawei Office, are from the Yangon University of Computer Science and Thanlyin Technological University.

Huawei signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Myanmar's Ministry of Transport and Communication on cooperation in ICT development and founded its Network Academy in Yangon's Thanlyin Technological University last year.

According to Zhang Liman, chief executive officer of Huawei Myanmar, as a drive to push Myanmar's ICT development, the company plans to enter another MoU for a five-year project with Yangon regional government for ICT Talent Development.

U Win Khaing Moe, director general from Research and Innovation Department of Myanmar's Ministry of Education, expressed his gratitude to Huawei for Myanmar's ICT development.

Since the program was launched in 2008, over 2,700 students from 96 nations across the world have been sent to China by the company for studying.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Mate 9 Sells 5M Units In 4 Months*

Andrew Myrick Apr 13th, 2017

The Huawei Mate 9 was launched back in November and it seems the device is doing so well that Huawei wanted to share its sales numbers. Earlier today, the company announced that more than 5 million units have been sold in just 5 months.






The Mate 9 originally launched in China before making its way to other regions, including the US during CES 2017. The reason that this is important is because it shows a 36% increase in sales when compared to sales of the Huawei Mate 8, which launched in 2015.

However, Huawei didn’t stop there as the company also shared that there have been 12 million Huawei P9 units sold since its release. This marks a 152% increase when compared to the Huawei P8, while also being the first device to reach the mark of 12 million units sold.

With the Huawei P10 already launched and the Mate 10 likely coming later this year, things are looking up for Huawei. We’re just hoping to see more devices launched in the US after what seemed to be a successful launch of the Mate 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

36% increase for Mate 9, and 152% increase for P9 - I contributed to the increase of Mate 8, but, would later like to try new Mate series.

I would only suggest Huawei to improve word prediction function. The rest is all premium level.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Huawei says to help digital transformation in Spain*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-05-17 






A logo of Huawei is seen at a store in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei province, Nov 13, 2016. [Photo/VCG]


MADRID - Chinese telecom giant Huawei said Tuesday that *it committed to helping the digital transformation of transport and smart cities in Spain.*

Huawei Spain confirmed in a press communique that Huawei vice president and rotating CEO Guo Ping presented the Spanish Minister for Public Works and Transport, Inigo de la Serna, with the projects it has to help the growth of Spain's digital economy.

Among the projects were schemes for the digital transformation of Spanish railways, ports and airports.

*"Spain is a key part of our commitment to the European market. We have over 1,200 employees in the country and we aim to increase our workforce by 50 percent by 2021," said Guo.*

"We are working with all of Spain's telecommunications operators and we have over 200 partners in the Spanish market to help us offer services to 30 million users and thousands of companies," he added.

Guo said that Huawei would place an emphasis on employing Spanish workers and "continue investing in programs to feed young minds and attract them to a career in information and communication technology".

"So far, over 20,000 students have participated in our training courses and we are surprised by their technical skills," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Fresh Kirin 970 & Snapdragon 845 Details & Launch Dates Leaked*

by Jed John 17 hours ago

Qualcomm‘s latest Snapdragon 835 chip was announced and subsequently became available on smartphones, news filtered in that the leading chipmaker was already working on a next-gen flagship chip which would be called Snapdragon 845. In the same vein, Huawei is said to be working on its next-generation flagship chip which is actually meant to take on the Snapdragon 835. The Huawei chip is likely going to be known as Hisilicon Kirin 970 chip.





​We have had a couple of leaked details of the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 which emerged on several occasions. now, a specs sheet containing the key specifications of the SD 845 and Kirin 970 SoC has appeared online. The list shows both the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 will be built on a 10nm process but while the Kirin 970 will be manufactured TSMC’s FinFET process, Qualcomm’s next flagship chip will be manufactured on Samsung’s LPE process. The SD 845 was previously rumoured as being built on a new TSMC 7nm process but that is turning out to be false.

On their core specifications, the Snapdragon 845 is shown to be an octa-core CPU made up of four Cortex-A75 cores and four Cortex-A53 cores. It will come with the Adreno 630 GPU as well as an X20 baseband and 5X20MHz carrier aggregation. The processor is scheduled to ship in the first quarter of 2018. On the other hand, the Kirin 970’s CPU core is said to have been upgraded to a new generation of ARM Cortex-A73 core and will be the first to use the *ARM Heimdallr MP (Heimdal) GPU*. The Kirin 970 will ship with the third and fourth quarter of this year.





https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/05/19/kirin-970-snapdragon-845-details-launch-dates-leaked/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Fresh Kirin 970 & Snapdragon 845 Details & Launch Dates Leaked*
> 
> by Jed John 17 hours ago
> 
> Qualcomm‘s latest Snapdragon 835 chip was announced and subsequently became available on smartphones, news filtered in that the leading chipmaker was already working on a next-gen flagship chip which would be called Snapdragon 845. In the same vein, Huawei is said to be working on its next-generation flagship chip which is actually meant to take on the Snapdragon 835. The Huawei chip is likely going to be known as Hisilicon Kirin 970 chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​We have had a couple of leaked details of the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 which emerged on several occasions. now, a specs sheet containing the key specifications of the SD 845 and Kirin 970 SoC has appeared online. The list shows both the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 will be built on a 10nm process but while the Kirin 970 will be manufactured TSMC’s FinFET process, Qualcomm’s next flagship chip will be manufactured on Samsung’s LPE process. The SD 845 was previously rumoured as being built on a new TSMC 7nm process but that is turning out to be false.
> 
> On their core specifications, the Snapdragon 845 is shown to be an octa-core CPU made up of four Cortex-A75 cores and four Cortex-A53 cores. It will come with the Adreno 630 GPU as well as an X20 baseband and 5X20MHz carrier aggregation. The processor is scheduled to ship in the first quarter of 2018. On the other hand, the Kirin 970’s CPU core is said to have been upgraded to a new generation of ARM Cortex-A73 core and will be the first to use the *ARM Heimdallr MP (Heimdal) GPU*. The Kirin 970 will ship with the third and fourth quarter of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/05/19/kirin-970-snapdragon-845-details-launch-dates-leaked/



Huawei brings credible competition and value generated stays at home. 

Win win for all. 

Other domestic phone makers must be forced to use Kirin or develop their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Fresh Kirin 970 & Snapdragon 845 Details & Launch Dates Leaked*
> 
> by Jed John 17 hours ago
> 
> Qualcomm‘s latest Snapdragon 835 chip was announced and subsequently became available on smartphones, news filtered in that the leading chipmaker was already working on a next-gen flagship chip which would be called Snapdragon 845. In the same vein, Huawei is said to be working on its next-generation flagship chip which is actually meant to take on the Snapdragon 835. The Huawei chip is likely going to be known as Hisilicon Kirin 970 chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​We have had a couple of leaked details of the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 which emerged on several occasions. now, a specs sheet containing the key specifications of the SD 845 and Kirin 970 SoC has appeared online. The list shows both the Snapdragon 845 and Kirin 970 will be built on a 10nm process but while the Kirin 970 will be manufactured TSMC’s FinFET process, Qualcomm’s next flagship chip will be manufactured on Samsung’s LPE process. The SD 845 was previously rumoured as being built on a new TSMC 7nm process but that is turning out to be false.
> 
> On their core specifications, the Snapdragon 845 is shown to be an octa-core CPU made up of four Cortex-A75 cores and four Cortex-A53 cores. It will come with the Adreno 630 GPU as well as an X20 baseband and 5X20MHz carrier aggregation. The processor is scheduled to ship in the first quarter of 2018. On the other hand, the Kirin 970’s CPU core is said to have been upgraded to a new generation of ARM Cortex-A73 core and will be the first to use the *ARM Heimdallr MP (Heimdal) GPU*. The Kirin 970 will ship with the third and fourth quarter of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2017/05/19/kirin-970-snapdragon-845-details-launch-dates-leaked/



Huawei brings credible competition and value generated stays at home. 

Win win for all. 

Other domestic phone makers must be forced to use Kirin or develop their own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Huawei brings credible competition and value generated stays at home.
> 
> Win win for all.
> 
> Other domestic phone makers must be forced to use Kirin or develop their own.



Developing a chip is not an easy job. Qualcomm rules in general purpose chips. 

The only two remaining companies are Mediatek, and Spreadtrum. 

Mediatek's chips are used in low end phones, and spreadtrum is used in further low end phones. Both are finding it hard to deal with the pace of development of Qualcomm's chips. 

In my opinion, Huawei should float its chip subsidiary Hi Silicon as an open chip company to compete directly with Qualcomm. In my opinion only Hi Silicon can compete with Qualcomm.


----------



## cirr

*Huawei goes after Apple’s MacBook with new thin-and-light Matebook X*

*A fingerprint sensor, extra USB Type-C port, and included dock help it stand out.*

VALENTINA PALLADINO - 5/23/2017, 8:30 PM

Huawei has only been making PCs for a few years now, but the company has been paying attention to its competition. Today, Huawei announced a new laptop, the Matebook X, which looks like Apple's MacBook with its slim profile, light metal body, and fanless design. The Matebook X has many of the same features as the MacBook, but Huawei added its own practical flare to this Windows notebook, which may be enough to make it stand out.

At first glance, you might mistake the Matebook X for the MacBook if you overlook the Huawei logo in the middle of the lid. Huawei describes the material the 13-inch notebook is made of as "microencapsulated phase change material," and it looks and feels like metal. The company claims this construction is better at absorbing heat produced by the machine, so it shouldn't overheat like other laptops. It measures 12.5mm thick at its widest point, which is just slightly thinner than the Macbook's 13.1mm thickness. The Matebook X will come to the US in two colors: space gray and a warm, bronze-like gold called "prestige gold." China will receive an extra rose gold version.

There is one glaring difference: the Matebook X has two USB Type-C ports, one on either side. Apple's MacBook only has one, so if you've been craving an Apple-like design but need more ports, Huawei has you covered. Also included with the Matebook X is a new Mate dock that plugs in to one of the USB Type C ports and provides you with an extra USB Type-A port, an HDMI port, a VGA port, and an additional USB Type-C port. While it's nice to have that extra port on the device itself, it's even more convenient to have that new dock on hand without paying extra for it.












When you open the Matebook X, you see more of that MacBook style. Huawei put a 2160×1440-pixel display in the Matebook X, and the bezels are noticeably similar to those on Apple's device, measuring just 4.4mm on either side. The display feels large for the 13-inch frame of the device, and a webcam sits atop it in the middle of the top bezel. The full-sized, backlit keyboard sits in the middle of the chassis with a large Precision Touchpad below it and the power button at its top-right corner. The power button doubles as a fingerprint sensor, so you can turn on the device and log in with just one press. It'll also be able to detect different users' fingerprints, so everyone with an account on the device can take advantage of that convenient feature.

You'll have a few options with the Matebook X's internals: it supports both Core i5 and i7 Kaby Lake processors, a 256GB or 512GB SSD, and either 4GB or 8GB of LPDDR3 RAM. Each model has Intel HD 620 graphics, as well as a 41.4Whr battery that Huawei claims can last up to 10 hours on a single charge. Huawei also worked with Dolby to co-design the speakers in the Matebook X to give it better sound quality than most similar laptops. The internal speakers should provide "enhanced surround sound with immersive overhead audio," but we'll have to test this out with a few desk concerts to see how immersive it really is.

Huawei also announced two other products, one of which is an update to the original Matebook. That two-in-one device, dubbed the Matebook E, looks nearly identical to the original Matebook. It now has a new kickstand on its keyboard cover that allows for more viewing angles than the previous model, a fully backlit keyboard, three magnetic connectors instead of seven, and a new battery life of up to 9.5 hours. The final device, the Matebook D, is billed as a 15-inch multimedia laptop with an aluminum alloy design, support for Core i5 and Core i7 processors, Nvidia GeForce 940MX graphics with 2GB GDDR5 video memory, and a 43.3Whr battery.

All of the new Matebooks begin shipping this summer. The Matebook X will start at €1,399 (about $1,569), the Matebook E will start at €999 (about $1,120), and the Matebook D will start at €799 (about $896).

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/201...s-macbook-with-new-thin-and-light-matebook-x/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Huawei describes the material the 13-inch notebook is made of as "microencapsulated phase change material," and it looks and feels like metal. The company claims this construction is better at absorbing heat produced by the machine, so it shouldn't overheat like other laptops. It measures 12.5mm thick at its widest point, which is just slightly thinner than the Macbook's 13.1mm thickness. The Matebook X will come to the US in two colors: space gray and a warm, bronze-like gold called "prestige gold." China will receive an extra rose gold version.
> 
> There is one glaring difference: the Matebook X has two USB Type-C ports, one on either side. Apple's MacBook only has one, so if you've been craving an Apple-like design but need more ports, Huawei has you covered. Also included with the Matebook X is a new Mate dock that plugs in to one of the USB Type C ports and provides you with an extra USB Type-A port, an HDMI port, a VGA port, and an additional USB Type-C port. While it's nice to have that extra port on the device itself, it's even more convenient to have that new dock on hand without paying extra for it.



Very nice. I had put Xiaomi Air as my next target for a new laptop. Now, Huawei joined the fray. I will choose one of them after my Asus retires.






Xiaomi Air





One thing I do not like about Mi Air is that there is no logo on the front lid. Huawei has put a very elegant logo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Unveils a Stylish New Series of MateBook Devices*

_New MateBook Series Delivers Breakthroughs in Computing Experience with Styled Design, Performance and Productivity Advances_




HUAWEI MateBook X in Gold (Photo: Business Wire)

May 23, 2017 08:30 AM Eastern Daylight Time

BERLIN--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Huawei today introduced a trio of new MateBooks, expanding its mobile portfolio and building on its success in delivering beautifully-designed and powerful high-end devices. The HUAWEI MateBook X, HUAWEI MateBook E and HUAWEI MateBook D feature dynamic new advances, redefining the intersection of mobility and personal computing. With the introduction of this new series, Huawei once again delivers on its commitment to innovation. The new trio of MateBooks will begin shipping over the summer of 2017.

*“This is no ordinary laptop audio system. We worked diligently to engineer a complete solution, ensuring unprecedented alignment between hardware and software. The result is a breathtaking, immersive audio experience of which we are tremendously proud.”*

For those constantly on the go between home and work, these devices deliver a refined mobile experience, allowing people to stay connected to everyone and everything that matters. Highlights include:


*HUAWEI MateBook X:* An efficient and stylish 13-inch fanless notebook design with an 88 percent screen-to-body ratio and 4.4mm bezels. It includes a choice of powerful 7th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 or i5 processors, Dolby Atmos Sound System and an innovative fingerprint-ready power button with encrypted chip.
*HUAWEI MateBook E:* An elegant 2-in-1 notebook with a screen-to-body ratio of 84 percent, a new Folio Keyboard with a maximum angle of adjustment that can reach up to 160 degrees, a choice of 7th Generation Intel® Core™ i5 or m3 processors and 2K touch screen display.
*HUAWEI MateBook D:* A dynamic 15.6-inch notebook with an 83 percent screen-to-body ratio, a 178-degree viewing angle, a choice of 7th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 or i5 processors, optional NVIDIA GeForce 940MX Graphics, and Dolby Atmos Sound System.
“At Huawei, we strive to bring new advances to market that inspire people to imagine and explore what’s next – our new flagship series of beautifully crafted MateBooks makes this possible,” said Richard Yu, CEO, Huawei Consumer Business Group. “With a stunning new design aesthetic and outstanding performance, the MateBook X and D are the first devices that feature the impressive Dolby Atmos Sound System. Perfectly complementing our smartphones, wearables and smart IoT solutions, the groundbreaking MateBook X, MateBook D and MateBook E meet our consumers’ vision for a complete, connected digital world. This is business - styled.”

*A Trio of Devices: Style, Mobility and Global Connectivity*

The HUAWEI MateBook X is designed for exceptional performance, combining advanced features to meet consumers’ demands for an efficient and stylish device. It features an 88 percent screen-to-body ratio and 4.4mm bezels, as well as an impressive 3:2 aspect ratio, offering users a better visual experience. With HUAWEI Space Cooling Technology, Microencapsulated Phase Change Material – commonly used in the aerospace field – has been applied to the HUAWEI MateBook X, making the device a fanless 13-inch notebook with powerful 7th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 or i5 processors inside. The fanless design delivers a compact body, improved ergonomics and silent operation, while reducing malfunctions related to fan blockages and dust. Inspired by Huawei’s flagship products’ premium and chic aesthetic style, the HUAWEI MateBook X is available in three colors: Prestige Gold, Space Gray and Rose Gold.

Additionally, the HUAWEI MateBook X features a 2K display screen with Corning Gorilla Glass and eye comfort technology, and boasts a 41.4Wh battery. The HUAWEI MateBook X is also the first notebook to feature Dolby Atmos Sound System with speakers co-designed with Dolby. For the first time ever on a notebook, users will enjoy enhanced surround sound with immersive overhead audio from the built-in speakers. “We’re thrilled to partner with Huawei to launch Dolby Atmos Sound System to the world,” said Giles Baker, Senior Vice President, Consumer Entertainment, Dolby Laboratories. “This is no ordinary laptop audio system. We worked diligently to engineer a complete solution, ensuring unprecedented alignment between hardware and software. The result is a breathtaking, immersive audio experience of which we are tremendously proud.”

The HUAWEI MateBook X leverages Huawei’s smartphone fingerprint technologies, integrating a fingerprint sensor into the power button. Working with Windows Hello, a new feature in Windows 10, users can instantly sign into the device with their fingerprint. The device’s built-in MateBook Manager* facilitates easy connectivity between Huawei smartphones and the MateBook.

*Device pricing for Europe***:*

*Device* *Specs* *Price*
HUAWEI MateBook X i5/8GB/256GB SSD 1399 €
i5/8GB/512GB SSD 1599 €
i7/8GB/512GB SSD 1699 €
HUAWEI MateBook E m3/4GB/128GB SSD 999 €
i5/4GB/256GB SSD 1199 €
i5/8GB/256GB SSD 1299 €
HUAWEI MateBook D i5/8GB/1TB HDD/NV 940 MX 799 €
i5/8GB/128GB SSD+1TB HDD/NV 940MX 899 €
i7/8GB/128GB SSD+1TB HDD/NV 940MX 999 €

http://www.rayarena.com/huawei-announces-matebook-x-matebook-d-and-matebook-e-news.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches Openlab Bangkok to support start-ups* 
Xinhua, June 2, 2017

Chinese telecom giant Huawei on Thursday launched its* OpenLab Bangkok to provide one-stop Information and Communication Technology (ICT) infrastructure support to start-ups and enterprises as well as to facilitate Thailand's digital transformation drive.*

With a total investment of 15 million U.S. dollars, the OpenLab Bangkok is the 7th of Huawei worldwide, *following the previous ones in Dubai, Mexico, Moscow, Munich, Singapore, and Suzhou.* It situates on a 2,000-square meter space on the 34th and 39th floor of the G Tower that houses Huawei Enterprise Thailand's new headquarters.

The OpenLab Bangkok will assist start-ups in the information communications technology field, as well as other enterprises, offering them an open platform and data center resources, help solve the solution testing and speed up innovations.

It will also help promoting industry ecosystem development, and provide ICT training service, said David Sun, President and Chief Executive Officer in the Southeast Asia Region, Huawei Technologies, at the opening ceremony.

Huawei said the OpenLab Bangkok will facilitate Huawei's joint innovation and solution launches with its customers and partners in Thailand and other Southeast Asian countries, from various sectors including Smart City/Safe City, Smart Grid, Finance, Education, Transport, and Internet Service Providers.

Sun emphasized that the OpenLab Bangkok will also support Thai government's "Thailand 4.0" strategy, which said Thai economy should be driven by innovation and new technology, and its aim to promote the local startups.

Thai Deputy Prime Minister Somkid Jatusripitak thanked Huawei for launching the openlab and said that the lab may help to digitalize Thailand, from which Thai government, enterprises, universities and research institutes can benefit.

According to Huawei, the OpenLab Bangkok will offer ICT training for 800 persons per year, ICT Career Certification for 500 persons per year and Proof Concept Testing for 150 persons per year. It is also expected to welcome more than 20 batches of ICT start-up companies' visit or communication annually.

Worldwide, Huawei plans to add seven new OpenLabs in 2017, and in the next three years will invest 200 million dollars and nearly 1,000 people, bringing the total number of OpenLabs to 20 by the year 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Passes Apple as Chinese Consumers’ First Choice for Smartphones, Report Says*

By Yang Ge





Some 31.4% of respondents to a poll last month in China said they intended to buy a Huawei model for their next smartphone, compared with 24.2% who said they wanted an iPhone. Photo: IC

Surging smartphone maker Huawei Technologies *has for the first time surpassed Apple Inc. as the brand of choice for Chinese smartphone buyers*, in the latest sign the U.S. giant is losing its luster in the world’s largest market, according to a new survey.

*Some 31.4% of respondents to a September poll* by FT Confidential Research, a unit of the Financial Times, said *they intended to buy a Huawei model for their next smartphone*. By comparison, only 24.2% of the 1,000 consumers surveyed said they would buy an iPhone for their next smartphone, the Financial Times reported on Monday.

*The timing is significant because Apple unveiled its latest models, the iPhone 8, iPhone 8 Plus and iPhone X, in September and generally gets a boost from excitement around its new launches.* The iPhone 8 went on sale in late September, but has failed to attract the usual buzz of previous launches.

*The iPhone's 24.2% September showing in terms of consumer preference is down from 25.8% at the time of the iPhone 7 launch last year*, the Financial Times said. Among people who said they planned to buy an iPhone in the latest survey, 65.1% said they wanted one of the latest three models. That was down sharply from the 75.7% who said they planned to buy the latest models from the iPhone 7 series around the time of the last product launches.

The survey results mirror a larger trend that has seen Apple steadily lose share in the world's largest smartphone market, *as it comes under assault from Huawei and a group of other homegrown brands including Oppo, Vivo and Xiaomi.*

In this year’s second quarter, *Apple’s China sales fell 7.6%, as its share of the market dipped 0.6 percentage points to 7.1%, making it the No. 5 player*, according to data tracking firm IDC. At the same time, Huawei’s sales surged 22.6% to make it the clear market leader with 21% share, as Chinese consumers increasingly see the brand as offering similar quality to Apple at far lower prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei Passes Apple as Chinese Consumers’ First Choice for Smartphones, Report Says*
> 
> By Yang Ge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 31.4% of respondents to a poll last month in China said they intended to buy a Huawei model for their next smartphone, compared with 24.2% who said they wanted an iPhone. Photo: IC
> 
> Surging smartphone maker Huawei Technologies *has for the first time surpassed Apple Inc. as the brand of choice for Chinese smartphone buyers*, in the latest sign the U.S. giant is losing its luster in the world’s largest market, according to a new survey.
> 
> *Some 31.4% of respondents to a September poll* by FT Confidential Research, a unit of the Financial Times, said *they intended to buy a Huawei model for their next smartphone*. By comparison, only 24.2% of the 1,000 consumers surveyed said they would buy an iPhone for their next smartphone, the Financial Times reported on Monday.
> 
> *The timing is significant because Apple unveiled its latest models, the iPhone 8, iPhone 8 Plus and iPhone X, in September and generally gets a boost from excitement around its new launches.* The iPhone 8 went on sale in late September, but has failed to attract the usual buzz of previous launches.
> 
> *The iPhone's 24.2% September showing in terms of consumer preference is down from 25.8% at the time of the iPhone 7 launch last year*, the Financial Times said. Among people who said they planned to buy an iPhone in the latest survey, 65.1% said they wanted one of the latest three models. That was down sharply from the 75.7% who said they planned to buy the latest models from the iPhone 7 series around the time of the last product launches.
> 
> The survey results mirror a larger trend that has seen Apple steadily lose share in the world's largest smartphone market, *as it comes under assault from Huawei and a group of other homegrown brands including Oppo, Vivo and Xiaomi.*
> 
> In this year’s second quarter, *Apple’s China sales fell 7.6%, as its share of the market dipped 0.6 percentage points to 7.1%, making it the No. 5 player*, according to data tracking firm IDC. At the same time, Huawei’s sales surged 22.6% to make it the clear market leader with 21% share, as Chinese consumers increasingly see the brand as offering similar quality to Apple at far lower prices.




I must say, I have always been HUGELY impressed with Huawei! 

It is just a company at a different level! 

It's R&D expenditure in 2016 was 12 billion dollars! 

And it is still growing at an incredibly fast pace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Urban management app nearly ready to go*

By Zhuang Qiange | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-09-29

Chinese city residents are welcoming a new urban management system to redefine their identity as the owners of the city.

The system, with a design based on the internet of things, mass data and most importantly the involvement of citizens, was *wheeled out by an R&D center co-established by the China Center for Urban Development, Huawei Technologies Co and iSoftStone Information Technology (Group) Co* at an achievements exhibition for the last five years.

Aimed at handling problems in the blind corners of the city, the system, which will serve as a bridge between urban citizens and municipal management units, can help the government make swift and effective plans by better utilizing the monitoring system and the internet of things.

With the app already available on the mobile app stores, urban residents living in the covered cities can *upload photos of the management flaws, such as illegal parking and emergencies, through the app. The system will then give the best order by analyzing factors like location and traffic conditions to related government units.*

"The plan varies from city to city but the core of all plans is the same, which is the involvement of the citizens," said Li Tie, head of the China Center for Urban Development at the National Development and Reform Commission. "We drew the plans in accordance with the present infrastructure conditions of the cities in China, and some cities are ready to apply the system in the coming years."

According to the center, the system is now at the end of its test stage and ready to be put into practice.

Opening in Beijing on Monday, the achievements exhibition of the last five years presents many of the successes achieved in various fields in the last half-decade to welcome the opening of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-09/29/content_32646177.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Launching ceremony of Huawei MateBook held in Bangladesh*
Xinhua, October 6, 2017

China's telecommunication giant Huawei has introduced here its first Windows laptop, the Huawei MateBook, which is designed to meet mainly the evolving demands of business users.



Models present Huawei MateBooks at a launching ceremony in Dhaka, Bangladesh, on Oct. 5, 2017. (Xinhua/Salim Reza) 

"With a focus on the needs of the every-growing number of tech-savvy professionals around the world, and especially in booming economies such as Bangladesh, Huawei has always strived to bring innovative technologies within the reach of people," said Zhao Haofu, CEO of Huawei Technologies (Bangladesh) Ltd. at the launching ceremony in Dhaka on Thursday night.

*Made of high-quality aluminum unibody and weighs 640g, the MateBook series run on Windows 10 and are powered by 7th Generation Intel Core processors.*

The devices offer up to 16GB of DDR4 RAM and up to 256GB solid-state drive with option to choose up to 1TB hard disk drive.

Additionally, the MateBook features a Wi-Fi mobile hotspot for users to stay connected when a traditional Internet connection is not available.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei wins a victory in Samsung patent dispute*

By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2017-10-12

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd has scored a point in its patent dispute in China with its rival Samsung Electronics Co Ltd, which may weigh down on the South Korean company's business in the world's largest smartphone market, experts said.

The Patent Reexamination Board of the State Intellectual Property Office said on its official website that some of the patents involved in Samsung's lawsuit against Huawei are invalid.

Among the eight patents, five are not valid, one is partially valid and only two are valid, the office said on Sept 30.

The decision came amid mounting competition between two of the world's largest smartphone vendors. Huawei and Samsung are involved in a slate of patent disputes in China, accusing each other of violating patents related to mobile technology and design.

Of the 16 patents Samsung accused Huawei of infringing in 2016, 10 were announced to be invalid, accounting for 62.5 percent. There is still one patent awaiting a review decision from the authority, according to data compiled by Securities Daily.

Huawei and Samsung declined to comment on the story.

Li Junhui, an intellectual property expert at China University of Political Science and Law, said Samsung cannot sue Huawei with invalid patents. Part of its lawsuits will likely be revoked.

"This is a blow for Samsung's plan to defend itself in the intellectual property battlefield," Li said.

According to Li, the five invalid patents involve technology related to smartphone cameras, screens and basic telecommunication services.

The review decision also came after a Chinese court ruled in April that Samsung's Chinese subsidiaries must pay 80 million yuan ($11.6 million) to Huawei for patent infringement.

In June 2016, Huawei filed a lawsuit against Samsung's units in China, claiming that more than 20 models of the latter's smartphones and tablet products, including the flagship Galaxy S7 and the Galaxy S7 Edge, had infringed its patents.

One month later, Samsung sued Huawei and other companies in Beijing on accusations of patent violation, demanding 161 million yuan in compensation.

Xiang Ligang, a smartphone expert and CEO of telecom industry website Cctime, said the chances are low for Samsung to win a legal battle in China.

"Samsung is losing ground in the local smartphone market. Patent defeats will have a further negative impact on its brand image," Xiang said.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/tech/2017-10/12/content_33146345.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Nov 06, 2017 05:53 PM

*Huawei Holds On to China Smartphone Crown*
By Yang Ge





While Huawei and Oppo topped the China smartphone sales list, *it was Xiaomi who posted the biggest gains in the third quarter, expanding its sales by 56.6% as its fledgling comeback gains momentum.* Photo: Visual China

Oppo gained ground on Huawei in the Chinese smartphone market during the third quarter, as the former tried to regain the title of top dog in the world’s largest market, according to new data released on Monday.

At the same time, U.S. giant Apple Inc. recaptured some ground, ending nearly two years of decline in a market that accounts for about a fifth of its global sales. And Xiaomi Inc. continued its own climb back up through the ranks of China’s top smartphone brands, posting the strongest gains of any major player in its fledgling turnaround story.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-11-06/101166554.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei, NTT Docomo achieve breakthrough in 5G field trial*
chinadaily.com.cn, December 20, 2017

*Huawei, a Chinese telecommunications giant, and NTT Docomo Inc, Japan's largest telecommunications company, have successfully completed a joint field trial for 5G mobile communications over a long distance with 39 GHz Millimeter Wave (mmWave) band in Yokohama, one of the largest commercial areas in Japan.*





People pass by the Huawei stand during the Smart City Expo World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Nov. 15, 2016. [File photo/Xinhua]
In the trial, the downlink data transmissions were recorded at a maximum speed of over 2 Gbps on a testing vehicle equipped with a user equipment (UE), equivalent to a mobile phone, while driving at over 20 kilometers per hour.

This successful trial opens up a new door for applications and deployments of 5G mmWave.

Long-distance mobility transmission over 5GmmWave is one of the enabling technologies to realize 5G enhanced Mobile Broadband (eMBB) and ubiquitous connectivity of massive data rate while fully leveraging the current macro-cellular sites investment by operators.

Takehiro Nakamura, the vice-president and managing director of 5G Laboratory at NTT DOCOMO said, long-distance transmission over 39GHzmmWave will enable 5G network deployments on a large scale.

"It opens up the new stage of the 39GHz mmWave technology and will deliver the ultra-fast experience with 5G high data speed," he said.

Wen Tong, Huawei fellow and CTO of Huawei Wireless Networks, said it's a technological challenge and opportunity to use the long-distance transmission of 5G mmWave Mobile Communications technology.

The wireless industry, he said will start using the new spectrum 100 times broader than current network to foster next wave of innovations.

"The 5G mmWave technology will help our customers to reuse the existing network infrastructure, especially for sites resource, to protect their investment. Huawei will continue to innovate to make 5G mmWave a success," Wen said.

Achieving wide area coverage and mobility performance on 5G mmWave is still a technological challenge for 5G industry. High propagation loss of mmWave signals limits its coverage, while narrow directional beam required to focus the transmission power makes the mmWave beam to track the mobile device, becoming more difficult.

The joint field trial conduced in November 2017 successfully demonstrated that 39GHz mmWave can be used for the long-distance transmission in both stationary and mobility scenarios even in urban complex deployment environments.

The partners recorded over 3 Gbps downlink throughput on the stationary user equipment (UE) at a distance of 1.5 km and over 2 Gbps at a distance of 1.8 km on 39GHz mmWave.

The trial has validated and proved the effectiveness of two companies' mmWave technologies to provide range of 5G services which require wide area coverage.

The test system was made up of one base station on Yokohama Media Tower that works on the 39GHz band and an UE on a testing vehicle.

This trial boasted the innovative materials based compact focal lens antenna with advanced beam forming (maximum gain of 31 dBi) technique to concentrate the radio waves in a certain direction to enable long-distance transmission.

The advanced beam tracking technique is employed to trackUE on a testing vehicle travelling at speeds of over 20 km per hour. This is the industry-first filed trial to verify the long-distance mmWave transmission for mobility application in macro-cell coverage scenarios.

The invented mmWave beam processing algorithms are used to allow the best beam selection, fast beam tracking, and fast beam switching for the best performance for mobile terminal. Moving at about 25 km per hour, the terminal user experienced the high-speed transmission and stable throughput.

Huawei and Docomo jointly worked on the 5G innovation and successfully conducted a series of large-scale field trials since December 2014. Currently, the developments of 5G have entered a new era, with the first version of 3GPP 5G standard of Release-15 expected to be completed in 2018. The industry is thus entering the 5G pre-commercial stage.

"Huawei will continue to work on research and development of mobile communications technologies in cooperation with partners around the world to offer new services that utilize 5G in diverse scenarios for 2020 and beyond," Wen said.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-12/20/content_50113619.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei chief: Scuppered AT&T deal US consumers’ loss*

By Fan Yixin

2018-01-10 20:47





Chinese phone maker Huawei was expected to announce a partnership with AT&T to bring its flagship phone Mate 10 Pro into the US market, but the US telecom carrier dropped the deal at the last minute on Monday.

During the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas on Tuesday afternoon, Huawei’s Richard Yu said the decision *will not only hurt Huawei and carriers, but more importantly US customers.*

“It’s a big loss for consumers, because they don’t have the best choice for devices,” Yu said.

*The deal was scrapped over political pressure*, reported tech news site The Information. On December 20, members of the US Senate and House intelligence committees sent a letter to the Federal Communications Commission citing security concerns.

In 2012, the US House Intelligence Committee discouraged US companies from buying products from Chinese firms Huawei and ZTE, and the worries have followed Huawei for many years. Yu told South China Morning Post after AT&T blew the deal “We have been harmed again.”

Huawei is the world’s No.3 phone seller by volume after Samsung and Apple, but has a mere 0.5-percent share in the US cellphone market, compared with 39 percent for Apple and 18 percent for Samsung, according to industry tracker Canalys.

Reactions on social media to the killing of the deal vary from those expressing low trust in Chinese brands to others backing Huawei products’ quality and functionality.





Huawei Mate 10 Pro /Huawei Photo

*The Mate 10 Pro is known as Huawei’s challenge to the iPhone, featuring glossy glass construction and a 6-inch 18:9 edge-to-edge bezel-less OLED screen. Running on Android Oreo, the phone is powered by an AI-infused Kirin 970 processor developed by the company with 6GB of RAM and 128GB of storage.*

Customers in the US can still buy the unlocked version, priced at 799 US dollars, online this spring through Amazon, Best Buy, and other retailers.

A “Diamond Black” Porsche Design version of the Mate 10, priced at 1,225 US dollars, will also be available in the US.

Both phones are equipped with Leica-branded 12-megapixel dual camera setup, and will start shipping on February 18.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/794d444f77677a6333566d54/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Defeats Samsung in Patent Battle in China*

Shenzhen Intermediate People’s Court ruled Thursday that Samsung should immediately stop manufacturing, selling and licensing certain telecom products that have infringed upon one of Huawei’s patents for wireless communication.

*In 2016, Huawei sued Samsung in both Shenzhen and California for infringing on several patents. The Shenzhen court decided that Samsung had violated one of those patents and dismissed appeals regarding the others. The California case has yet to be decided.*

Huawei extended its legal action later in Beijing and Quanzhou, eastern Fujian province. The Quanzhou Intermediate People’s Court ruled in favor of Huawei in 2017 and found Samsung liable for more than 80 million yuan ($12.27 million) in damages.

Samsung can countersue Huawei if it isn’t satisfied with the court rulings.

https://k.caixinglobal.com/#anchor1515647880000

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei set to help build e-government for Algeria*
Xinhua, February 28, 2018

Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei is set to help Algeria build e-government by digitizing a large volume of official documents of various ministries, a senior manager from Huawei told Xinhua in a recent interview.

"Algeria has launched a performance improvement program of its administration, and Huawei hopes to participate in this project with local partners," said Gao Jie, the general manager of Huawei Telecoms Algeria.

The use of information and communications technology by government, commonly known as e-government, aims at making public services more accessible to customers and improving their internal operations.

Many Algerian ministries, such as the defense ministry, the interior ministry and foreign ministry, are working to these ends and some of them have made remarkable advances.

For Huawei Algeria, it is also interested in the ambitious projects of e-commerce and e-banking in the North African country.

"Such projects require the existence of a very high-speed internet hitting 20 megabits per second instead of the current 1 or 2 megabits that most Internet users in Algeria have," Gao noted.

"Once all platforms required for online commerce are deployed, Algerians will be able to do business transactions with a single click on their personal computers or smartphones," he added.

According to Gao, only some large state-run companies, such as Air Algeria, Algeria Telecom and Sonelgaz, are offering this service to their customers.

Another project on which Huawei Algeria is working is deployment of infrastructure networks in the country, he said.

Huawei Algeria, which employs 100 Chinese and 400 Algerians, entered the country in 2008, and has since been in close cooperation with local phone operators.

In addition to solutions and services, Huawei Algeria also provides high-level training programs to Algerian engineers and university teachers.

HuaWei trained more than 2,000 young Algerians in 2017 alone, Gao said, adding that his company also selects 10 local engineers every year for further training in China.

Citing multiple projects underway or under consideration, Gao revealed that Huawei is now studying the possibility of establishing a smartphone assembly plant in the North African country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese smart phone brands gain huge popularity worldwide*
China Plus, May 1, 2018





Models present Huawei smartphones at an event in Malaysia, Dec 12, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese smart phone brands like Huawei, Xiaomi, OPPO and Vivo have started to make it on to top sales list around the world, particularly in European and Asian countries, reports the People's Daily.

Huawei has released its latest P20 model in the French capital, Paris, to a group of 1,300 media outlets from all around the world.

*The People's Daily is reporting that that among the top 11 most popular smart phones in Spain, 6 of them are Huawei models, while 2 are Xiaomi. Huawei made it to the 2nd spot on the sales list in Russia in February 2018.*

In the Asian market, Chinese smart phone brands are also said to be taking on a more dominant role.

*Statistics show Chinese cellphone brands take about 50 percent of market share in India during the fourth quarter of 2017, with 9 of top ten most-sold cellphones from China.*

The report also shows Chinese smart phone brand OPPO takes up around 17 percent of the market share in the whole of Southeast Asia.

OPPO is followed on that list by another Chinese brand, Vivo.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-05/01/content_51056663.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

UserUnknown2025 said:


>





*HUAWEI’S REVOLUTIONARY TECH TO ARRIVE IN JUNE WITH AN HONOR PHONE*

By Efe Udin -

May 23, 2018

Recently, we reported that Huawei is working on a new revolutionary tech which could change the course of the smartphone industry. Now, Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei’s consumer business, announced today that the Honor new smartphone scheduled to drop in June will formally use this technology which he best described as “very scary technology”. Earlier this year, we saw Huawei P20 Pro with triple cameras score a perfect 100% mark on DxOmark, will this new tech be perfect?






With regard to technical details, Mr. Yu revealed that it is a major breakthrough in Huawei’s 2018 technology that is epoch-making. Specifically, it will significantly improve the product’s performance experience through the underlying technology. According to him, the difference between other smartphones and a phone with this tech will be like “running on the ground” and “flying in the sky”. This suggests that some sort of huge progress has been made by Huawei in this revolutionary tech.

In terms of progress, Yu Chengdong said that the technology is matured, commercially available, and will bring revolutionary contributions to the smartphone experience. Thus, Huawei must have worked on the phone’s software and hardware which has brought about a qualitative change in operating speed.






Earlier, it was reported that the Honor phone to use this revolutionary tech is codenamed “Berkeley” and it will succeed Huawei Magic’s full AI mobile phone. Of course, users’ guesses are also quite diverse, but generally, we expect Huawei’s self-developed AI operating system, ultra-smart voice assistants, etc. Well, this tech will not be limited to Honor smartphones. A couple of devices from Huawei’s flagship line will sport this feature too. Also, some Huawei and Honor devices will be upgraded to support this feature.

https://www.gizchina.com/2018/05/23...y-tech-to-arrive-in-june-with-an-honor-phone/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

It is said that Huawei would preswnt a new tech in June,looking forward to see the techs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Huawei becomes the second largest smart phone company. 

Apple has lost its position as the second-biggest smartphone maker in the world
Edoardo Maggio Sep 7, 2017, 11:22 AM GMT

Huawei has overthrown Apple as the world's second largest smartphone maker behind Samsung, according to new research by analysis firm Counterpoint Research.

Last month's sales aren't out yet, but June and July numbers show Huawei surpassing the Cupertino, California giant, with August reportedly "looking strong" so far.

Huawei is a company that has long been in the network infrastructure business, but only started to push deeper into the consumer market over the past few years with smartphones.

Its astonishing growth, Counterpoint Research says, is largely due to "its consistent investment in R&D and manufacturing, coupled with aggressive marketing and sales channel expansion".

Chinese brands like Huawei largely rely on direct sales, where the consumer buys a handset with an upfront payment. That's why it has conventionally struggled in the US market, where the carrier-based model dominates.

But that stands in stark contrast to its performance in Europe, Latin America, and of course its homeland of China, where most of the growth is.

How has Huawei managed to overtake established rivals like HTC, LG, and Sony in all these markets? According to Counterpoint, Huawei and other Chinese brands like Oppo, Vivo, and Xiaomi have consistently managed to "outsmart and outspend" the competition.

The likes of HTC entered a downward spiral they still haven't recovered from, while Chinese companies have surged, and "become as equally important as Samsung or Apple to the global supply chain, application developers and distribution channels, as they continue to grow in scale more rapidly than the incumbent market share leaders".

Huawei is facing two main issues - one is short-term, and the other is a bigger problem encompassing its strategies and business model as a whole.

The first is with regard to Apple's imminent announcement of the new iPhone lineup, which is said to include a special, tenth-anniversary edition model that could entail a big change in design and functionality.

http://uk.businessinsider.com/huawei-second-biggest-smartphone-apple-counterpoint-research-2017-9

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Does anyone have an inkling of what this new tech will be?

I have a feeling its something to do with A.I but my dumb arse gorilla brain cannot fathom anything as revolutionary as they suggest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Does anyone have an inkling of what this new tech will be?
> 
> I have a feeling its something to do with A.I but my dumb arse gorilla brain cannot fathom anything as revolutionary as they suggest.



I also suspect that it will be something related to AI. 

***

Xiaomi, in the meantime, wants to fight back.

Mi 8:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Rumors suggest that Huawei’s Honor Magic 2 will use a graphene-based battery*

August 12, 2018 By News Team






According to the latest rumors, Huawei’s upcoming Honor Magic 2 smartphone (that will be launched in December 2018) will feature a graphene-enhanced battery, *made by Huawei itself*. Interestingly, Huawei’s graphene battery will have about 45% of the capacity compared to regular Li-Ion ones, but it will be able to *charge extremely fast – in about 12 minutes (for a 3,000 mAh battery)*. The graphene battery is almost double that of a Li-Ion one.

These are just rumors at this stage, and we have no way to verify them. We do know that Huawei is working on graphene technologies for a long time, and has even launched a commercial graphene-enhanced battery in 2016 – in which the graphene is used to extend the battery’s operational temperature range.

http://energymetalnews.com/2018/08/...or-magic-2-will-use-a-graphene-based-battery/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> According to the latest rumors, Huawei’s upcoming Honor Magic 2 smartphone (that will be launched in December 2018) will feature a graphene-enhanced battery, *made by Huawei itself*. Interestingly, Huawei’s graphene battery will have about 45% of the capacity compared to regular Li-Ion ones, but it will be able to *charge extremely fast – in about 12 minutes (for a 3,000 mAh battery)*. The graphene battery is almost double that of a Li-Ion one.



Some argue that graphene is the next big thing in electronics after silicon. China happens to dominate world graphene production. 

The only way to lead in technology for developing countries (with IQ) is to develop frontier applications/industries to leap-frog established juggernauts. Otherwise, even if parity is achieved, leadership can hardly be ensured. 

With AI, graphene, smart materials etc., China creates or joins the technologies of the future. At least, it will not fall behind this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

http://p1.pstatp.com/large/pgc-image/1534288796860de652eab98

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Launches Industry's First 5G Power Solution*

Oct 09, 2018


[Turin, Italy, October 9, 2018] Under the theme “Define telecom energy in 5G era”, Global ICT Energy Efficiency Summit was held in Turin, Italy.* Huawei and the industry elites from Orange, Vodafone, Telefonica, Bell, China Mobile, ITU (International Telecommunication Union), ABI Research and etc. actively explore the 5G era telecom energy evolution trend, response strategy, standard and solutions. *During the summit, Huawei launched the industry's first full-range 5G Power solution for global operators, providing the best energy solution for network evolution.

5G is now. Ultra-bandwidth, low-latency, high-reliability will generate more new value business in the next 5 years. At the same time, the number of global sites will increase dramatically, and the network power consumption will be doubled. As shown by Huawei’s research data, more than 70% of the sites will face the challenge of insufficiency capacity of power, battery, distribution, and more than 30% of the sites need grid modernization, which will definitely bring high CAPEX to carriers. As the power supply of the network, how can telecom energy achieve efficient and smooth evolution in 5G era to cut down the CAPEX and shorten the time to market? How to effectively manage the massive sites to reduce OPEX? How to improve energy reliability to meet high reliability and low latency of network business needs? These are the problems that carriers need to address squarely.

To this end, Huawei launched 5G Power series solutions to ensure that energy evolution is simpler, more reliable and more efficient in the 5G network process. Huawei believes that site synergy, network synergy, business synergy will be the direction for telecom energy in the future. All equipment will be synergic from end to end and help carriers improve energy efficiency and reduce OPEX. Huawei 5G Power Solution provides a scalable energy solution for new-built site and modernization site. With the design concept of ‘one site, one cabinet’ and ‘one band, one blade power’, it adopts innovative technology of peak shaving, linked voltage boosting and energy slicing, and fully considers the capacity expansion of cooling and battery backup. Facing the capacity expansion requirement in the future, Huawei 5G Solution enables carriers to avoid energy modernization and get 5G network overlaid quickly.

Tao Hongming, president of Huawei telecom energy business, remarked at the launch ceremony, “Based on deep understanding of pain points carriers are facing in the progress of network evolving, Huawei 5G Power Solution achieve end-to-end synergy from wireless network to telecom energy, which will further enable carriers to build networks quickly, reduce site energy consumption, and maximize their investment value. As a telecom energy supplier who is able to provide end-to-end ICT solutions, Huawei is willing to work with carriers and industry partners on continuous innovation and exploration, and jointly solve the energy challenges in 5G era.”

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/10/huawei-first-5g-power-solution

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Third year in a row, Huawei bags three awards at Telecom Asia Readers’ Choice & Innovation Awards*

Nov 28, 2018

[Hong Kong, November 28, 2018] Huawei today announced that it has *received top honours in three categories, namely VoLTE Innovation of the Year, LTE Innovation of the Year and Smart City Innovation of the Year at the 11th Readers' Choice & Innovation Awards, organised by Telecom Asia Readers’ Choice & Innovation* at The Mira, Hong Kong.

Hailed as the leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, Huawei continues to empower the industry by providing winning technologies that are innovative and sustainable.






Konesh Kochhal, Director of Industry Ecosystem Engagement, Huawei Southern Pacific Region receives award from Simon Yeung, Regional Director, Questex Asia.

On winning the three awards, Lim Chee Siong, Chief Strategy and Marketing Officer, Huawei Southern Pacific Region, said, “The constant evolution of digital technology in every sphere of life in recent years has made the technology industry highly dynamic. At Huawei, we recognize this need of the day, and strive to achieve technological breakthroughs centred around customer needs and open partnerships*. Our smart city solution, Voice over 5G and cloud solutions are competitive end-to-end products, and bear a strong testimony to our commitment to innovation. *It is a matter of pride to be continually recognized for this work and our efforts in the space of digital and ICT transformation.”

“In the digital economy, the success of a business hinges on its ability to securely communicate with partners, customers and regulators. Consumers and enterprises are looking for service providers able to create reliable, secure and scalable platforms. To create this environment is no easy task. Service providers will need to partner with leading technology providers like Huawei to be able to mask the complexity of systems and processes while creating avenues for innovation and growth,” said Allan Tan, Chief Editor, Telecom Asia.

VoLTE Innovation of the Year: Huawei Vo5G

In this category, Huawei presented the development of Vo5G (Voice over 5G) standard and the voice and video codec standard solutions. This solution is the first to provide basic and enhanced functions to ensure a smooth evolution to 5G. Vo5G features flexible architecture-based designs, enabling real-time communication (RTC) services to gradually reach Home, enterprise, and industry users. Further, Huawei has redefined RTC as a microservice, and can orchestrate it to meet the requirements of various industries, such as Internet of Vehicles, industrial control, agriculture, and energy.

LTE Innovation of the Year: Huawei CloudAIR

Mobile operators will go through key transitions from year 2018-2025 including 2G and 3G phase-out, continuous deployment and densification of 4G, and the evolution to 5G. Huawei’s CloudAIR solution is the industry’s first air interface cloud-based solution, which aims to reshape networks, to efficiently share resources such as spectrum, power and channels. This solution improves air interface efficiency to enhance operator’s flexibility to deploy complex radio networks, huge synergized capacities and provide better user experience. The solution can be implemented using existing equipment with only software upgrades. Huawei CloudAIR solution was released in 2017 and is expected to achieve 100 commercial deployments in live networks by end of 2018.

Smart City Innovation of the Year: Huawei Smart City Intelligent Operations Centre

Huawei Smart City Intelligent Operations Centre enables a digital twin of the physical city. Through IoT sensors (video/non-video) across the city, data is collected and transmitted back to the IOC backend platforms using wireless and wired network. The backend platform include Cloud, IoT sensor management, GIS (city visuals), big data (analytics), Video management & analytics, and reporting dashboards (presentation) for better urban management. The solution was developed in partnership with China Government and was implemented in ShenZhen Longgang area covering approximately 400 square kilometer with a population of more than 3 million people.

The Readers’ Choice and Innovation Awards are held to recognize the technology innovations and contributions to the industry of top telecom vendors operating in the Asia Pacific. Huawei was recognized for 5G Innovation of the Year, Internet-of-Things (IoT) / Machine-to-Machine (M2M) Solution Innovation of the Year and Smart City Innovation of the Year in 2017 and 5G Innovation of the Year, Internet-of-Things (IoT) / Machine-to-Machine (M2M) Solution Innovation of the Year and CEM Innovation of the Year in 2016 in previous editions of the awards.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/11/huawei-bags-three-awards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*New Zealand becomes third Five Eyes member to ban Huawei from 5G network*

ROBERT FIFEOTTAWA BUREAU CHIEF
STEVEN CHASE
OTTAWA
PUBLISHED NOVEMBER 28, 2018UPDATED 2 DAYS AGO

Open this photo in gallery


A man talks on his phone beside a Huawei's billboard featuring 5G technology in Beijing, China, on Sept. 26, 2018.

CHINA STRINGER NETWORK/REUTERS

New Zealand is barring China’s Huawei on national-security grounds from supplying equipment for next-generation mobile networks, and in doing so has become the third member of the “Five Eyes” intelligence-sharing alliance to take action against the huge Shenzen-based telecom-gear maker.

The move by New Zealand leaves Canada and Britain as the only Five Eyes members that have not banned wireless carriers from installing Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.’s 5G technology despite strong pressure from the United States. However, Britain recently did raise security concerns about Chinese-supplied telecommunications equipment from companies such as Huawei.

The United States, Britain, Canada, Australia and New Zealand are members of Five Eyes alliance that shares intelligence to combat espionage, terrorism and global crime.

Back in August, Australia banned Huawei from supplying 5G equipment, citing a security threat to its infrastructure. The United States has also barred Huawei and it has been lobbying Five Eyes partners and telecommunications firms in allied countries to avoid Huawei equipment.

On Wednesday, one of New Zealand’s intelligence agencies rejected the request of telecommunications services provider Spark New Zealand Ltd. to use Huawei’s 5G equipment.


“I have informed Spark that a significant security risk was identified,” Andrew Hampton, the director-general of New Zealand’s Government Communications Security Bureau, said on Wednesday. This organization is the New Zealand equivalent of Canada’s Communications Security Establishment (CSE).

Mr. Hampton and New Zealand Intelligence Services Minister Andrew Little declined to discuss the specific security risk because of classified intelligence. However, Mr. Little explained that 5G technology poses a greater national-security risk than conventional mobile technology.

“The principal difference between 5G technology and the conventional 4G and 3G technology is that the conventional technology has an infrastructure core and then peripheral technology such as cellphone towers and the like, and they can in effect be kept separate, but you cannot do that with 5G technology," he said. “Every component of 5G technology, every component of the network is integrated and, therefore, access to one component can lead to access to the entire network.”

Under Chinese law, companies in China “must support, co-operate with and collaborate in national-intelligence work” as requested by Beijing, and security experts in the United States and Canada warn that equipment produced by firms such as Huawei could be compromised on behalf of China’s ruling party.

It’s not known what security risk New Zealand has in mind. Earlier this month, however, The Australian newspaper, citing an unidentified national-security source, reported that the Chinese government used Huawei to hack a foreign network, using the telecom-equipment maker’s access codes to do so. Which country was hacked was never identified and Huawei denied any involvement in espionage.


STORY CONTINUES BELOW ADVERTISEMENT

5G is the next stage in cellular technology and will require a massive infrastructure build-out in countries to deliver the faster download speeds promised.

Under pressure from Washington, the Canadian government has said it is conducting a national-security review to determine whether Canada should join other Five Eyes partners in banning Huawei.

On Wednesday, Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale’s office declined to comment on the New Zealand decision and whether Ottawa was made aware of the specific security risk that led to the ban. Nor would the minister’s office say when Ottawa would decide whether to bar Huawei from 5G networks. Instead, all questions from The Globe and Mail were referred to the CSE’s new Canadian Centre for Cyber Security.

“CSE and the Cyber Centre continue to work closely with a wide range of partners and stakeholders – domestically and internationally – and will continue to contribute to the development of cyber security best practices that can be promoted in the interests of Canada’s national and economic security. That includes New Zealand,” CSE spokesman Ryan Foreman said in a statement. “We are of course following developments on this issue. As the government anticipates the implementation of 5G infrastructure in Canada, the Cyber Centre’s expertise and experience will be important in assessing cyber threats and risks, as well as providing advice and guidance about possible mitigations."

Conservative national-security critic Pierre-Paul Hus said there is no excuse now for Canada’s indecision on whether to follow the United States, Australia and New Zealand. “It is crystal clear. We must act. We must ban Huawei,” he said.

Huawei Canada vice-president Scott Bradley told The Globe that Huawei is not a national-security threat and the company’s “highest priority is – and always has been – the security and privacy of networks that we help to equip here in Canada.”


“Huawei Canada will continue to work collaboratively with the Canadian government, carriers and other domestic stakeholders to take whatever steps are needed to ensure and protect the integrity of Canada’s national telecommunications infrastructure, including the rollout of 5G technology,” Mr. Bradley added.

Two members of the U.S. Senate intelligence committee – ranking Democrat Mark Warner and Republican Marco Rubio – wrote to Prime Minister Justin Trudeau in October urging him to exclude Huawei from supplying Canadian telecoms with 5G technology. The senators cautioned Mr. Trudeau that allowing Huawei into Canada’s next era of wireless infrastructure could interfere with intelligence sharing among key allies and impair cross-border co-operation in telecommunications between U.S. and Canadian firms.

The Wall Street Journal reported last week that Washington has initiated a high-level outreach campaign to foreign allies, trying to persuade wireless and internet providers in these countries to avoid Huawei equipment because of national-security concerns.

In Canada, two of the country’s biggest wireless carriers – BCE and Telus – are declining to reveal whether U.S. national-security officials have asked them to avoid telecommunications equipment made by Huawei when building their 5G mobile technology networks. Rogers Communications, for its part, says it wasn’t contacted.

BCE, Telus and, to a lesser extent, Rogers all use Huawei equipment in their cellular networks, and as the Chinese company has made inroads in the Canadian market in recent years, the carriers have come to rely on it to spur more competitive pricing in an area that requires constant capital investment.

In Canada and Britain, there is testing – funded by Huawei – that analyzes the firm’s equipment for possible back doors that could allow Beijing to spy or disable systems. Last July, the British government revealed it had found technical and supply-chain issues with equipment made by Huawei that exposed Britain’s telecom networks to new security risks. In October, the British government sent a letter to telecom firms saying it was reviewing whether the country was too dependent on a single hardware provider. The Financial Times reported that Huawei was the target.


Former directors of the Canadian Security Intelligence Service – Richard Fadden and Ward Elcock – and John Adams, the former CSE head, told The Globe in July that Ottawa should keep Huawei out of 5G in Canada.

With files from Reuters

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pol...-intelligence-alliance-bans-huawei-equipment/


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Says 5G Commercialization will Bring 5 Changes at GSMA Mobile360 MENA*

Nov 29, 2018

[Dubai, The United Arab Emirates, November 29, 2018] Huawei, a leading global provider of information and communications technology (ICT) infrastructure and smart devices shared key insights on commercialization of 5G in MENA and subsequently led IoT and 5G workshops during the GSMA mobile360 MENA Conference, gathering a number of leaders and experts from the mobile telecom industry.

In his keynote, Mohamed Madkour, VP of Global Wireless Networks Marketing and Solutions, Huawei, said: “5 changes that 5G will bring beyond just a blazing speed or lower latency:


5G will turn connectivity into a platform benefiting people, things and industries.
Everything will go online and stay online by default.
The world will go all cloud supercharged with 5G and cloud massive computing power.
Devices will be redefined and will go from plug and play to plug and think
Experience will flow seamlessly through time, space, devices and scenarios. ”






Mohamed Madkour, VP of Global Wireless Networks Marketing and Solutions, Huawei, is giving keynote speech

Describing the most effective path for operators to commercialize 5G, Mohamed emphasized that every investment in LTE and its derivatives is an investment in 5G. LTE evolution towards 5G economizes network supply and energizes valued demand. The executive said “There are three focus areas to profitably commercialize 5G: First, enhancing the LTE layer experience, optimizing spectrum resources utilization and getting the site resources ready. Secondly, enlarge the business boundaries beyond just consumer mobility segment such as Fixed Wireless Access (FWA), IoT and Cloud X. Last but not least, expand cloud infrastructure and utilize Artificial Intelligence (AI)”

*Huawei is pioneering in this space, putting its 60,000 strong workforce to researching and developing this technology, and taking it all the way to the deployment phase.* Mohamed finally highlighted “Huawei began the initial 5G research program back on 2009. Since then, partnering with operators and industry stakeholders, Huawei has been dedicated to bring 5G to reality via commercializing innovative solutions to tackle challenges in 5G deployment. Huawei has also released end-to-end commercial products covering wireless networks, core networks, bearer networks, and terminals in preparation for commercial 5G. *I am also proud to say that we will release our first 5G smartphone with a foldable screen on 2019. To date, besides conducting over 50 5G trials, Huawei has signed 22 commercial 5G contracts including 5 contracts in Middle East. More than 10,000 sites of 5G equipment have been shipped to those operators.*”

Markets in MENA – particularly some of the GCC States – will be among the first countries globally to launch 5G networks, with Huawei leading the commercial deployments planned in the UAE in 2019. In the early years following these launches, operators in 12 other countries across MENA are expected to deploy 5G services, covering around 30% of the region’s population by 2025. By this time, regional 5G connections are forecast to surpass 50 million.

Huawei had launched a regional 5G ecosystem program in May 2018. Based on this platform, Huawei cooperates with global top IoT and 5G partners on open innovation projects to speed up the development of customized solutions, helping the Middle East operators to consolidate their strengths in digital transformation and succeed in their targets pursuits. The development of cross-industry collaboration platforms will enable all communities to embrace A Fully Connected Intelligent World.

5G will scale out operators’ business and significantly influence industries and economies. It will provide innovative and collaborative ways for operators to serve industries and partner with content providers. This will open more monetization venues for their networks resulting in a quicker return on 5G investment in MENA.

Every single country in the region has embarked on a national journey to have a digitized society in the coming years. Huawei is committed to bringing full connectivity values to MENA in most innovative and economical fashion.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/11/5g-5changes-gsma-mobile360-mena

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*HUAWEI Nova 4 December 17th*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Exceeding expectations: Huawei's revenue in 2018 will exceed 100 billion US dollars for the first time*
5G News 2018-11-30 17:31:40




“Without problems, we can reach the $100 billion *revenue*,” said Eric Xu, one of Huawei’s rotating president, in an interview with CNBC.


CNBC reported that the rotating boss of the Chinese technology giant Huawei said on Thursday that Huawei's revenue in 2018 will exceed 100 billion US dollars for the first time.

Eric Xu, one of Huawei's rotating chairmanship, said in Mandarin to CNBC that the business growth was "slightly better than expected".

Xu Zhijun(Eric Xu)did not elaborate on the factors driving growth.

According to the exchange rate at the end of the reporting period, Huawei generated 325.7 billion yuan in revenue in the first six months of 2018, about $49 billion. For the whole year of 2017, Huawei reported revenue of US$95.2 billion, or approximately RMB603.6 billion, based on year-end exchange rates.




CNBC also reported that the growth so far has been mainly due to the strong performance of various businesses, especially the growing consumer sector. In terms of market share, Huawei is currently the world's second-largest smartphone maker, ahead of Apple.

The 5G No. 1 thinks that although Huawei's wireless 5G services are frequently blocked, from the current results, 22 global contracts and 1W base stations have achieved certain results.

Ali's 2017 revenue was 158.273 billion yuan, Tencent 2017 revenue was 237.76 billion yuan, Baidu 2017 revenue was 84.8 billion yuan, Xiaomi 2017 revenue was 114.6 billion, Jingdong 2017 revenue was 362.3 billion, Huawei's 2017 revenue was 603.6 billion, and other domestic important technologies Compared with the company, Huawei's volume is indeed large enough.

Huawei's 2018 revenue is expected to exceed RMB 694.2 billion, and it is expected to exceed the 700 billion yuan mark. It is worth looking forward to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *HUAWEI Nova 4 December 17th*
> View attachment 524223



Xiaomi Mi Mix rival?


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*S.Korean operator LG U+ deploys 4100 Huawei 5G base stations: Huawei equipment serves the world's first 5G commercial service country*
5G Technology 2018-12-03 21:37:54
According to relevant media reports, in October 2018, LG U+ has taken the lead in preparing to build a 5G network in South Korea, using Huawei 5G equipment, and is currently progressing smoothly. 4,100 5G base stations have been deployed. Kim Dae Hee, executive director of LG U+ 5G strategy, said: “So far, among the three mobile communication companies, LG U+ has built the largest 5G base stations, reaching 4,100. LG U+ plans to be in the main areas of Seoul-Capital Circle and other hotspots. Construction of a 5G network, and smartphones will be available at the end of March next year. Since then, the density of coverage areas has gradually increased in the order of subways and buildings, while expanding to 85 cities."





Telecom operator LG U+ has deployed 4100 5G base stations in Korea

Huawei currently has 22 5G commercial contracts worldwide. In the opening speech of the 9th Global Mobile Broadband Forum (MBBF 2018), Huawei’s rotating chairman Hu Houkun revealed that only Huawei has provided more than 10,000 5G base stations to customers around the world in 2018, helping Europe, the Middle East, China and other countries and regions. The operators deployed 5G commercial networks in batches.

At the Global Mobile Broadband Forum in London on November 21st, British Telecom (BT) senior manager and chief architect Neil McRae was outspoken and made a huge impact on Huawei's future network development. Contributions recognize and thank you. “There is only one real 5G supplier, and that is Huawei. Other suppliers need to work hard to catch up with Huawei.” McRae stressed in the forum discussion: “I have been to Shenzhen (Huawei headquarters) recently, where you can see far away. Leading the way to excellence in the rest of the world."





BT: Huawei is the only true 5G supplier

At the 2018 Global Mobile Broadband Forum, Turkey's largest mobile operator Turkcell and Huawei jointly announced that they will cooperate in the construction of 5G indoor network system at the new airport in Istanbul. In addition, according to relevant reports, during the 5th World Internet Conference, Zhejiang Mobile and Huawei completed the early scale deployment of Wuzhen 5G network and used Huawei's 5G end-to-end product solution to form a continuous coverage network.





China Zhejiang Mobile and Huawei jointly deploy 5G base stations in Wuzhen

We believe that Huawei can achieve success in the 5G era with its leading technology, and provide fair prices and high-quality equipment and services to countries around the world. As Yu Chengdong said, Huawei is a company that started its communications. The advantage in 5G technology is obvious. "The leading edge of the opponent is a big one," including network equipment, terminals and chip capabilities, so it will be more commercial than 5G mobile phones. in advance. "5G gives the industry a better opportunity and also gives Huawei a leading opportunity. 4G Huawei is the leader, and Huawei will become a leader in the 5G era," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 05, 2018 08:09 AM

*Huawei Goes Upscale in Uphill Climb for India's Smartphone Market*

By Doug Young






India, incredible India.

Asia old-timers might remember that particular ad campaign that dates back more than a decade and features prominent sites like the country’s famous Taj Mahal and other scenic spots. But these days it’s Chinese smartphone-makers that seem to be picking up the mantra, including rising superstar *Huawe*i, which is finally making the land of Mahatma Gandhi and the Ganges River a major stop on its global roadmap.

India has given the world some of the most powerful IT outsourcing companies, but isn’t exactly known for much else in the high-tech realm of gizmos and gadgets like smartphones. That appears to be changing, however, as the country rolls out a raft of reforms that have set it on a similar economic development path to China, albeit about a decade behind.

The decade figure is actually quite significant, because it’s almost exactly a decade ago that Apple launched its signature iPhones in China. Since then the U.S. tech titan has built up a major business for its pricey smartphones in the country, and *now earns a hefty 17% of its revenue from Greater China*, *more than twice what it gets from Japan.*

I was surprised to learn that India just passed the U.S. to become the world’s second-largest smartphone market, now behind only China, according to the latest data from IDC. India smartphone shipments reached 43 million in this year’s third quarter, edging past the 40 million shipments for the U.S. I still remember the time around five years ago when China passed the U.S. to become the world’s largest smartphone market, and today it has squarely consolidated that spot with more than twice the U.S. figure each quarter, at least in terms of units sold.

With all that background in mind, it’s no huge surprise that Chinese companies, now including Huawei, see India as a smartphone diamond in the rough. Most of China’s other smartphone-makers, including the recently listed Xiaomi as well as Oppo, Vivo and OnePlus, have been selling aggressively in the market for the last few years. Xiaomi in particular has done an excellent job, and now accounts for nearly a third of all smartphone sales there.

Huawei has been a bit late to the game, though it appears to be positioning itself to play catch-up. That strategy has proven quite effective in its home China market, as well as in Western European markets where it has also become a major force. My personal view is that Huawei has evolved as a potent brand with a solid reputation for quality and after-sales service. Those factors and increasingly savvy marketing have allowed it to make up major ground in other markets despite its relatively late arrival.

India aside, the only other major hole in Huawei’s global roadmap is the U.S., where geopolitics have hindered its growth due to Washington’s lingering suspicions about links between the company and Beijing that could be used for spying. The company previously tried to form tie-ups with local carriers AT&T and Verizon, only to watch both deals collapse after the U.S. partners reportedly caved under pressure from Washington, *according to previous reports*.

*High-End Blitz*

All that said, we’ll spend the second half of this column looking at how Huawei has evolved in India over the past year, and its latest moves to play catch-up with the likes of Xiaomi and other China rivals, as well as its chances for success.

The company is still a bit player in India at the moment, ranking No. 7 in the third quarter with a roughly 3.2% share, according to IDC. While that may not look too exciting, it’s actually up quite a bit from a year earlier, when Huawei had a scant 0.5% share. The vast majority of its sales, around 95%, now come from its lower-end line of Honor brand smartphones, most of those sold through online channels.

But change was in the air last week when the company held an event to announce the local launch of its higher-end Mate Pro 20, which costs the equivalent of about $1,000 — a relatively hefty amount for this highly price-sensitive market. At the event a company executive *further told local media*Huawei was in the process of setting up 100 “experience zones” within brick-and-mortar stores operated by its local partners, and was aiming to expand that figure to 1,000 by 2020.

I’ve already given my personal view that Huawei seems pretty good at playing catch-up, and would add that this move into higher-end phones and a stronger brick-and-mortar presence both seem to fill in needed missing pieces to its India strategy. But to get a better sense of where things stand, I checked in with a couple of analysts who follow the local story more closely, one from IDC and the other from Gartner.

IDC’s Kiran Kaur pointed out that Huawei will face an uphill slog in India due to its relatively late arrival and entrenched position of names like Xiaomi. She further pointed out that phones costing more than $400 now account for less than 4% of the market, meaning the Mate Pro 20 is unlikely to find much of an audience. But she was quick to add the brick-and-mortar presence has been crucial for names like Xiaomi, and that the new approach should help Huawei.

Gartner’s Anshul Gupta was similarly skeptical, citing Huawei’s lack of brand recognition and sales channels, as well as relatively narrow product offerings. Like Kaur, he also praised Huawei’s setting up of “experience zones” as a much-needed step for a serious play for the market.

At the end of the day, we’ll probably need to wait until at least this time next year to see if Huawei’s latest play for India really has legs. But based on its previous experience playing effective catch-up in other markets, I certainly would think twice before betting against the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*BT to remove Huawei equipment from its core 4G network: FT*

2 MIN READ

(Reuters) - Britain’s BT Group Plc will remove Huawei Technologies Co’s equipment from its core 4G network within two years, the Financial Times reported on Wednesday.

The move by BT will bring its mobile phone business in line with an internal policy to keep the Chinese company's equipment at the edge of telecoms infrastructure, the paper said here

BT has also excluded Huawei from bidding for contracts to supply equipment for use in its core 5G network, it said.


However, BT will continue to use Huawei’s kit in what it considers to be benign parts of the network, such as equipment on masts, FT said.

The Wall Street Journal in November reported that the U.S. government was trying to persuade wireless and internet providers in allied countries to avoid telecommunications equipment from Huawei. Later, New Zealand rejected Huawei’s first 5G bid citing national security risk.

Earlier this year, Australia too banned Huawei from supplying 5G equipment, also citing security risks.


BT and Huawei were not immediately available for comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*HUAWEI honor V20
22.01.2019
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*BT to strip China's Huawei from core networks, limit 5G access*


Britain's BT Group said on Wednesday it was removing Huawei Technologies' equipment from the core of its existing 3G and 4G mobile operations and would not use the Chinese company in central parts of the next network.

image: data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAAAAACH5BAEKAAEALAAAAAABAAEAAAICTAEAOw==





FILE PHOTO: People walk past a sign board of Huawei at CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia 2018 in Shanghai, China June 14, 2018. REUTERS/Aly Song/File Photo
05 Dec 2018 07:25PM
*Share this content*
*Bookmark*
LONDON: Britain's BT Group said on Wednesday it was removing Huawei Technologies' equipment from the core of its existing 3G and 4G mobile operations and would not use the Chinese company in central parts of the next network.

New Zealand and Australia have stopped telecom operators using Huawei's equipment in new 5G networks because they are concerned about possible Chinese government involvement in their communications infrastructure.


Huawei, the world's biggest network equipment maker ahead of Ericsson and Nokia, has said Beijing has no influence over its operations.



BT said Huawei's equipment had not been used in the core of its fixed-line network, and it was removing it from the core of the mobile networks it acquired when it bought operator EE.

It said the process was to bring the EE networks into line with the rest of its business rather than a change of policy.

"In 2016, following the acquisition of EE, we began a process to remove Huawei equipment from the core of our 3G and 4G networks, as part of network architecture principles in place since 2006," a BT spokesman said.


Advertisement
He said the company would apply the same principles to its next-generation mobile networks. 

"As a result, Huawei have not been included in vendor selection for our 5G core," he said. 

"Huawei remains an important equipment provider outside the core network, and a valued innovation partner," he added.

The chief of Britain's foreign intelligence services said this week that 5G reliance on Chinese technology was something Britain needed to discuss.

Huawei has been in Britain for more than 17 years, with its equipment checked and monitored by a special company laboratory overseen by government and intelligence operators.

Huawei said it had been working with BT for almost 15 years, and since the beginning of its partnership, BT had been operating on a principle of different vendors for different layers of its network.

"This is a normal and expected activity, which we understand and fully support," it said in a statement.

It said it began working with EE in 2012, and had supplied the mobile operators with 3G and 4G network solutions, including core network equipment.

"We have never had a cyber security-related incident," it said. "Huawei has a robust cyber security assurance system and a proven track record."

(Reporting by Paul Sandle; Editing by Keith Weir)

Source: Reuters

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-from-core-networks--limit-5g-access-10999926


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Bussard Ramjet said:


> *BT to strip China's Huawei from core networks, limit 5G access*
> 
> 
> Britain's BT Group said on Wednesday it was removing Huawei Technologies' equipment from the core of its existing 3G and 4G mobile operations and would not use the Chinese company in central parts of the next network.
> 
> image: data:image/gif;base64,R0lGODlhAQABAAAAACH5BAEKAAEALAAAAAABAAEAAAICTAEAOw==
> 
> View attachment 524701
> 
> FILE PHOTO: People walk past a sign board of Huawei at CES (Consumer Electronics Show) Asia 2018 in Shanghai, China June 14, 2018. REUTERS/Aly Song/File Photo
> 05 Dec 2018 07:25PM
> *Share this content*
> *Bookmark*
> LONDON: Britain's BT Group said on Wednesday it was removing Huawei Technologies' equipment from the core of its existing 3G and 4G mobile operations and would not use the Chinese company in central parts of the next network.
> 
> New Zealand and Australia have stopped telecom operators using Huawei's equipment in new 5G networks because they are concerned about possible Chinese government involvement in their communications infrastructure.
> 
> 
> Huawei, the world's biggest network equipment maker ahead of Ericsson and Nokia, has said Beijing has no influence over its operations.
> 
> 
> 
> BT said Huawei's equipment had not been used in the core of its fixed-line network, and it was removing it from the core of the mobile networks it acquired when it bought operator EE.
> 
> It said the process was to bring the EE networks into line with the rest of its business rather than a change of policy.
> 
> "In 2016, following the acquisition of EE, we began a process to remove Huawei equipment from the core of our 3G and 4G networks, as part of network architecture principles in place since 2006," a BT spokesman said.
> 
> 
> Advertisement
> He said the company would apply the same principles to its next-generation mobile networks.
> 
> "As a result, Huawei have not been included in vendor selection for our 5G core," he said.
> 
> "Huawei remains an important equipment provider outside the core network, and a valued innovation partner," he added.
> 
> The chief of Britain's foreign intelligence services said this week that 5G reliance on Chinese technology was something Britain needed to discuss.
> 
> Huawei has been in Britain for more than 17 years, with its equipment checked and monitored by a special company laboratory overseen by government and intelligence operators.
> 
> Huawei said it had been working with BT for almost 15 years, and since the beginning of its partnership, BT had been operating on a principle of different vendors for different layers of its network.
> 
> "This is a normal and expected activity, which we understand and fully support," it said in a statement.
> 
> It said it began working with EE in 2012, and had supplied the mobile operators with 3G and 4G network solutions, including core network equipment.
> 
> "We have never had a cyber security-related incident," it said. "Huawei has a robust cyber security assurance system and a proven track record."
> 
> (Reporting by Paul Sandle; Editing by Keith Weir)
> 
> Source: Reuters
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-from-core-networks--limit-5g-access-10999926


Time for CHINA gov to take actions to ban Alcatel-Lucent,erisson,nokia,GE,BP,warlmart,exxon mobile,microsoft,iphone,....
limit export from new Zerland and aussie to China!
Well to tell them to fukkk off for Chinese national security issues!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Time for CHINA gov to take actions to ban Alcatel-Lucent,erisson,nokia,GE,BP,warlmart,exxon mobile,microsoft,iphone,....
> limit export from new Zerland and aussie to China!
> Well to tell them to fukkk off for Chinese national security issues!




That is exactly what US wants. To push China out of its own markets and that of its allies. That will hinder the growth and development of Chinese brands. 

Western Markets and Economy is significantly larger than that of China.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Bussard Ramjet said:


> That is exactly what US wants. To push China out of its own markets and that of its allies. That will hinder the growth and development of Chinese brands.
> 
> Western Markets and Economy is significantly larger than that of China.


China market is big enough for Chinese company as China is the biggest market in the world since 2018 this year.
Ban chinese brands very well,you lose your opportunity in the biggest markt in the World!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Time for CHINA gov to take actions to ban Alcatel-Lucent,erisson,nokia,GE,BP,warlmart,exxon mobile,microsoft,iphone,....
> limit export from new Zerland and aussie to China!
> Well to tell them to fukkk off for Chinese national security issues!



yes, if germany, france, sweeden and netherlands start blocking huawei too. it's easy for the US and their anglo friends do it to huawei, because they have no company selling next generation wireless network in china. nokia siemens and erricsson have similar market share in china as huawei in europe. it's will be hard for them to follow those guys, unless they want to be kicked out from china in retaliation. cisco used to have 70% market in china in routers & switches before the US started banning huawei and snowden's revelation. now cisco's market share in china is in single digit. china always pay em back, they just don't talk on the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

CHINA gov is too gentleman when dealing with western countries ,no need to be gentle with pirate countries.
Sometimes too weak!
Mighty is right!
No need to reason with western country,they only respect russians nukes!
CHINA need to increase nukes war heads to 5000 to make western countries realize finnally they are not in the same level to bargain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

asia is the second biggest spender in telecom infrastructure after american continents. europe is only 1/3 asian market. the BRI will make the market even bigger in the future. huawei should focus more in asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Altice Portugal and Huawei sign 5G partnership*

Altice and Huawei sign strategic partnership to support rapid development of 5G in Portugal

Dec 05, 2018


[Lisbon, Portugal, December 5, 2018] Huawei has partnered with market-leading Telecommunications Operator Altice Portugal to sign a memorandum of understanding committing to the development and implementation of 5G services in Portugal.

Under the plan, both companies will explore potential new and innovative applications using 5G technology in a live testing network environment.

This partnership represents a key step in the process towards Altice PT’s plans to prepare for a commercial launch of 5G service in Portugal next year.

*Altice PT’s services will use Huawei equipment and software as a natural evolution of the already existing 4G network footprint in Portugal.*

5G will provide operators with improved access to mobile broadband networks, supporting reliable and low latency communications for both consumers and devices.

The agreement represents the latest stage in a growing technological partnership between Altice PT and Huawei, and will enable Portuguese companies to develop new business models and provide new services.

Altice PT and Huawei first explored 5G services in Portugal with a network training program in 2016, which saw both sides working to accelerate the development of this ecosystem in Portugal.

Altice Portugal CEO Alexandre Fonseca said: *“We are delighted to partner with Huawei to further drive forward the development of 5G services in Portugal”.*

“*Huawei have been a trusted partner for Altice for many years, and we look forward to explore this revolutional new technology together for the benefit of our Consumer and Enterprise customers, as well as a way to promote new business models and services*.”

Huawei Portugal CEO Chris Lu said: "5G will bring unprecedented changes to our day-to-day, as well as our industry”.

“However, the development of 5G needs the cooperation of all different partners, working together to innovate together. We are very happy to sign this MoU with Altice PT, which shows the commitment of both companies to the future of 5G in Portugal ".

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/12/altice-portugal-huawei-5g-partnership

@qwerrty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches app to help deaf children learn to read*

(CRI Online) 08:37, December 06, 2018


China's telecommunication giant Huawei has launched an Android app called *StorySign *that will make it easier for deaf children and their parents to read bedtime stories.







　　The app's lead avatar, named Star. [Screenshot from huawei.com]


*Powered by a Huawei AI engine and featuring an avatar called Star, the app uses image and optical character recognition to help deaf children to read by turning written text into a display of sign language.* Users can also choose a book from the app's book library that is then displayed in sign language using animated characters. The first book on the StorySign platform is the popular children's book "Spot the Dog".

The developers aimed to make the app's main character Star appealing to both boys and girls by making her an older-sister type of character with a tomboy style. Star also wears a hearing aid.






　　The StorySign interface. [Screenshot from huawei.com]

*"We created StorySign to help make it possible for families with deaf children to enjoy an enriched story time,"* said Andrew Garrihy, Huawei's CMO for Western Europe. "We hope that by raising awareness of deaf literacy issues, people will be encouraged to donate to or support one of the fantastic charity partners we are working with across Europe."

There are approximately 32 million deaf children around the world. Many struggle to learn to read, often due to a lack of resources that bridge the gap between sign language and written text. The app gives deaf children a tool that its creators hope will make it easier for them to read.

*The app can be downloaded from app stores in 10 different languages, including English, French, German, and Italian.*

http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/1206/c90000-9525798.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

*HUAWEI Nova 4
*
http://gslb.miaopai.com/stream/xifM...1bf6c9c41e61eecfe067&time_stamp=1544164921868

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei signs 5G contract with Portugal's largest operator: 5G commercial in Portugal in 2019*
Observer network
Keywords: Huawei 5G Portugal
[Compile / Observer Network Gu Zhixuan]
https://www.guancha.cn/economy/2018_12_07_482465.shtml
According to Hong Kong's "South China Morning Post" reported on December 6, Huawei has signed a contract with Portugal's largest telecom operator Altice to provide network upgrade equipment and software to support the commercial 5G standard in 2019.






"South China Morning Post" report screenshot

According to the report, this is the 23rd global network customer that Huawei has acquired, thus consolidating its position as the world's largest telecommunications equipment manufacturer.

The agreement with Altice Portugal is the latest deal between Huawei and its 5G customers. To date, Huawei has won 15, 5 and 3 customers in Europe, the Middle East and Asia, surpassing Nokia and Ericsson to become the leading provider of next-generation telecommunications technology.

According to reports, the cooperation between Huawei and Altice Portugal began in 2016, and the two sides conducted a network training project to develop 5G ecosystem in Portugal.

Alexandre Fonseca, CEO of Altice Portugal, said: “For many years, Huawei has been a trusted partner of Altice, and we look forward to exploring this revolutionary new technology for the benefit of our consumers and Corporate customers also provide a way to promote new business models and services."






Reuters report screenshot: On June 4th, Alexander Fonseca delivered a speech during the first 5G technology demonstration in Lisbon

Chris Lu, CEO of Huawei's Portuguese branch, believes that 5G will bring unprecedented changes to people's daily lives and industries. The contract with Altice shows the two companies' commitment to the future of Portugal's 5G.






In January 2017, Lu Jie explained the strategy of Huawei and cooperation projects with local enterprises to Portuguese Prime Minister Costa. Figure from Huawei website

This article is an exclusive manuscript of the Observer Network and may not be reproduced without authorization.



*华为与葡萄牙最大运营商签5G合同，2019年实现商用*

来源：观察者网
关键字:华为5G葡萄牙
【编译/观察者网 谷智轩】

据香港《南华早报》12月6日报道，华为已和葡萄牙最大电信运营商Altice签署一份合同，为后者提供网络升级的设备和软件，以在2019年实现支持商用5G标准。






《南华早报》报道截图

报道称，这是华为获得的第23家全球网络客户，从而巩固其全球最大电信设备制造商的地位。

与Altice葡萄牙分公司的协议，是华为与其5G客户的最新一笔交易。截至目前，华为在欧洲、中东以及亚洲已经分别拿下15家、5家和3家客户，使其超越诺基亚和爱立信，成为下一代电信技术的领先供应商。

据报道，华为和Altice葡萄牙分公司的合作始于2016年，双方在葡萄牙进行一个开发5G生态系统的网络培训项目。

Altice葡萄牙分公司首席执行官亚历山大·丰塞卡（Alexandre Fonseca）表示，“多年来，华为一直是Altice值得信赖的合作伙伴，我们期待共同探索这一革命性的新技术，造福我们的消费者和企业客户，同时也为推广新的商业模式和服务提供一种途径。”






路透社报道截图：6月4日，亚历山大·丰塞卡在里斯本第一次5G技术演示期间发表讲话

华为葡萄牙分公司首席执行官陆杰（Chris Lu）认为，5G将给人们的日常生活和行业带来前所未有的变化，与Altice的合同显示了两家公司对葡萄牙5G未来的承诺。






2017年1月，陆杰向葡萄牙总理科斯塔讲解华为的战略和与当地企业合作项目。图自华为网站

*本文系观察者网独家稿件，未经授权，不得转载。*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei's troubles won't stop China from leading global 5G race*

By Chen Qingqing Source: Global Times Published: 2018/12/7 





A view of a store of Huawei in Xuchang, Central China's Henan province in November. Photo: VCG


The arrest of Huawei's CFO and banning the company from some markets will not hinder China's plans to develop and promote the worldwide implementation of 5G which is *being driven by government supporting policies and a strong ecosystem*, industry representatives said. 

Still, uncertainties remain for the industry as the US and its allies continue to block Chinese companies from participating in the construction of 5G networks in local markets.

Huawei, a major provider of 5G equipment around the world, has been entangled in problems, sparking concerns over whether China can still lead the global 5G market, the next generation of wireless network technologies. 

Huawei's CFO, Meng Wanzhou, was detained by Canadian authorities on December 1, at the request of the US, which is seeking her extradition on as yet unspecified charges made by prosecutors in the Eastern District of New York. 

Japan also announced plans to ban government purchases of equipment from Huawei and its domestic rival ZTE, becoming the latest country to follow the US, which continues to pressure its major allies to say no to Huawei equipment for national security reasons. 

Huawei said in a letter to global suppliers that it is unreasonable for the US government to use this approach to exert pressure on a business entity, according to an e-mail the company sent to the Global Times on Friday. 

*"Regardless of how unreasonable their approach becomes, the partnerships we have with our global suppliers will stay unchanged,"* it said. 

The company has purchased a large volume of components ranging from computer processors to wireless connection chips from US suppliers including Qualcomm and Intel, according to a report by Guosen Securities. It also buys radio frequency connectors and memory chips from American chipmakers including Qorvo and Micron, the report showed. 

*"There is no doubt that countries blocking Huawei pose a considerable obstacle to its research and development in 5G technology,"* Li Zhen, an industry expert at Beijing-based CCID Consulting, told the Global Times on Friday. *However, these difficulties will have limited impact on China's 5G development overall as the country has already moved ahead of the US and Europe in commercializing the new technology*, he noted. 

*While some countries rejected Huawei in 5G deals, others have embraced the Chinese firm's support of local 5G development.* Huawei has partnered with local carrier Altice Portugal to implement 5G services in Portugal, the company said on Wednesday. 

So far, the company *has signed deals with about 50 carriers globally, and delivered 10,000 5G base stations to the world*, Huawei told the Global Times in an earlier interview.

*Moving forward *


The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) of China confirmed on Friday that it has approved 5G trial frequency bands, which will usher in large-scale 5G testing nationwide. 

Meanwhile, China Mobile, the largest Chinese carrier, will soon kick off construction of its 5G trial network, Shang Bing, the company's chairman, said in a document sent to the Global Times on Friday. 

Another major carrier, China Unicom is also prepared for full-scale deployment of its 5G network after receiving approval for use of its frequency band, the company said in a statement to the Global Times. 

"With this approval, Chinese companies will conduct pre-commercialization trials. *To some extent, Western countries' limited access to Chinese firms will make us do even better,*" said Xiang Ligang, chief executive of telecom industry news site cctime.com. 

China began to make advances in the telecom industry during the 3G era with its home-grown 3G standard and has grown much stronger during the 4G standard despite pressure from the US, and "these past experiences show we're capable of overcoming this pressure," he said. 

Infrastructure construction, testing application scenarios and thorough technologies will make 5G deployment a success, experts said. *Proactive policies of the Chinese government in supporting 5G networks by allocating frequency bands have also saved costs for Chinese carriers compared to their foreign counterparts*, they said. 

"Welcome 2019, to embrace 5G," has already become a global consensus. The cooperation throughout the global industry and supply chain is a must for 5G's development, according to industry representatives. 

China is planning to begin pre-commercializing 5G use next year, and initiate large scale use in 2020, which will unlock business opportunities for a wide range of scenarios such as virtual reality, connected vehicles and advances in artificial intelligence. 

Along with political pressures from other countries, the carriers still have to figure out how to maximize value and return in mass commercialization, noted Cui Kai, research manager for IDC. 

"But considering the enormous market scale, China is likely to offer much more room for testing different scenarios and finding business value," he said.

*Newspaper headline: China not giving up on race to lead 5G 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1130882.shtml

@qwerrty *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei welcomed in France and Portugal*

CGTN
2018-12-09

Many countries around the world, including France and Portugal, have time and again expressed their support for the Chinese tech giant Huawei's right of doing business abroad. 

French Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire said investments by Chinese companies like Huawei are "welcome" in his country.

The minister made the remarks at the sixth High-Level Economic and Financial Dialogue between China and France in Paris on Friday.

He also called Huawei's position in the French market "positive and constructive." 

Last month, Huawei opened a new research and development center in France. 

Portugal's largest phone network Altice has also signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Huawei in its preparation to launch 5G services next year.

The two companies will explore potential new and innovative applications using 5G technology under the plan.





A research center of Huawei in Lannion, France. /VCG Photo

Going for 5G

In April, Huawei obtained the world's first CE type-examination certificate (TEC) for 5G products, winning official approval for commercial use in Europe. 

The company started its research on 5G products in 2009 and has built 11 research centers all over the world. It has invested at least 600 million U.S. dollars in 5G-related research.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei welcomed in France and Portugal*
> 
> CGTN
> 2018-12-09
> 
> Many countries around the world, including France and Portugal, have time and again expressed their support for the Chinese tech giant Huawei's right of doing business abroad.
> 
> French Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire said investments by Chinese companies like Huawei are "welcome" in his country.
> 
> The minister made the remarks at the sixth High-Level Economic and Financial Dialogue between China and France in Paris on Friday.
> 
> He also called Huawei's position in the French market "positive and constructive."
> 
> Last month, Huawei opened a new research and development center in France.
> 
> Portugal's largest phone network Altice has also signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Huawei in its preparation to launch 5G services next year.
> 
> The two companies will explore potential new and innovative applications using 5G technology under the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A research center of Huawei in Lannion, France. /VCG Photo
> 
> Going for 5G
> 
> In April, Huawei obtained the world's first CE type-examination certificate (TEC) for 5G products, winning official approval for commercial use in Europe.
> 
> The company started its research on 5G products in 2009 and has built 11 research centers all over the world. It has invested at least 600 million U.S. dollars in 5G-related research.


Perfectly proved that Huawei is politically attacked by yankees coz those countries like France do not pursue unilateral hegemony like yankees does!
And Western gov and medias are accusing HUAWEI private company Huawei doing espionage works for more than 18 years and 0 proofs provided,always with comments like below:We have reason to beleive huawei,huaweu has the ability to or has the chances to,huawei is created by a firmer PLA officer retired from PLA, bla, bla, bla,
All those make me trust HUAWEI even more!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Banning Chinese companies like Huawei will isolate US from digital economy of the future*

By Hu Weijia Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/9


The arrest of Huawei's CFO Meng Wanzhou and moves to ban the company from some markets will keep those countries from gaining access to China's 5G markets.

A study from Global System for Mobile Communication Association and Global TD-LTE Initiative forecasts that *almost 1.2 billion people across the world will operate on 5G networks by 2025, with about 30 percent of them in China.* The country is expected to become the world's largest 5G market, entering a new era for the digital economy.

In 2017, it was worth about 27 trillion yuan ($3.9 trillion), equivalent to one-third of China's GDP, figures from the Cyberspace Administration of China showed. If the future is indeed digital, most of China's 1.4 billion people will be connected via digital technology, creating a huge consumer market. How can foreign companies get a piece of the cake?

Some Western countries, the US and Canada included, have pressed China for a better market access for their companies, but Chinese companies are often treated unequally in those countries. The arrest of Meng has been linked with a raft of measures to block Chinese companies from participating in the construction of 5G networks in local markets. Huawei plays a key part in the global 5G value chain. Cracking down on Huawei will disrupt the world's 5G system, having negative effects on global enterprises such as Qualcomm, Microsoft and Intel. Some high-technology giants have expressed their worries.

As a major provider of 5G equipment around the world, Huawei saw its CFO detained by Canadian authorities on December 1, at the request of the US. *If the US and Canada cannot properly handle the issue, why should Chinese netizens allow their companies to share China's digital economy?*

*China will stick to the path of opening its markets, but that doesn't mean it will turn a blind eye to cases damaging the legitimate interests of Chinese enterprises. *

Some Western countries are resorting to political means to resist Huawei's attempts to enter into their markets. Failure to provide reciprocal opening-up means their companies won't get any benefits from China's digital economy.

*China can restrict US companies from entering the Chinese market by overhauling its standards for market access, acquisition rules and telecom protocols if the country wants. *

It's the digital era, and the world is flat. Take a simple example. Outbound investments by Chinese e-commerce giants like Alibaba are part of a broader effort to set up cross-border platforms that will enable foreign brands to sell directly to Chinese consumers. Despite a rise in protectionism, it is unwise to block Chinese investment in the digital sector.

The same logic applies to 5G investment. The US alone cannot dominate the global market. Its protectionist measures can do nothing but isolate itself from other countries and slow the integration of US companies into the global value chain. Even though China is further opening its market, the isolationism of the US means losing opportunities in the digital era.

Washington's move to restrict Chinese investment in 5G services will only backfire and hurt US companies and consumers. Without sufficient competition, US domestic enterprises are not likely to provide cost-effective services for American consumers. The country will eventually fall behind China in the race for 5G leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

You don't want to miss this product: *Huawei's high-quality multi-function bracelet 3e officially launched: 109 yuan ($16)*
Wearable device network • 2018-11-26 15:28 

On the afternoon of November 23, 2018, at a press conference, *Huawei bracelet 3e *was officially launched, priced at *RMB 109*, which looks quite competitive.





This product has a* very interesting feature*, it is *worn by both wrist and running shoes*. We are familiar with wrist wear. Running shoes means that it can be fixed on the running shoe laces to more accurately count the information when the user runs.





According to Huawei's official, this bracelet can *provide professional running posture guidance, monitoring for 7 running postures, including landing mode, landing impact, ground contact time, valgus range, swing angle, step frequency, step size and so on.*





Huawei's wristband 3e has a* built-in six-axis sensor*, and also uses a* high-precision attitude fusion algorithm *developed *by Huawei and CISS.* The *distance accuracy* during running can reach* over 97%*. For sports enthusiasts, this is a solution to the pain of demand.





In addition, this product also *supports 50 meters waterproo*f, to meet the needs of users in the rainy days, swimming, bathing and other scenarios. However, Huawei did not mention its specific level of protection, but there is no doubt that Huawei's bracelet 3e* can fully meet the needs of most people*.




It is not difficult to see that Huawei 3A is a wearable product with sports monitoring as its main selling point. In addition, the *price of 109 yuan *also makes it *very competitive in the market.* At present, the more popular *Xiaomi bracelet 3 on the market, priced at 169 yuan*, the main waterproof and long battery life and other selling points. Huawei bracelet 3e is likely to come against it, the *price advantage is very obvious*.





Now, in the wearable device market, in addition to specialized sports brands, well-known mobile phone manufacturers such as *Apple, Huawei, and Xiaomi have joined the battle*, and it may be a new growth point in the future.




Huawei Bracelet 3e will be* officially launched in the December 12,2018*, and there are still about 20 days away. If you want to buy a sports bracelet, Huawei's new product is definitely worth considering. You can pay attention to it in the near future.
http://www.chinaz.com/mobile/2018/1123/962216.shtml
http://www.elecfans.com/d/821608.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Honor Magic2 world premiere Link Turbo,becoming the most widely used self-developed technology phone in Huawei Honor history*
Interface news 2018-12-10 15:23:04
https://www.toutiao.com/a6633261669231362567/




It is worth mentioning that Link Turbo's revolutionary communication technology has already been able to experience in *Huawei Honor* Magic 2. The new camera and screen solution will be launched by the *Huawei Honor* V20. At this point, the *Huawei Honor *Magic 2 will also become *he most widely used self-developed technology phone in Huawei Honor history.*

What is Link Turbo?

Link Turbo is a network-wide aggregation technology designed to solve the user's common communication network instability and high game latency. It is also a system-level protocol for Glory Mobile, a revolutionary communication technology developed and developed. From the official statement of glory mobile phone, Link Turbo's innovation is no less than "very scary technology" such as GPU Turbo, and the release of Link Turbo technology has enabled glory to realize its leading communication technology and empower the industry.

Link Turbo's subversion of current communication technologies is mainly reflected in two aspects.

First of all, Link Turbo has a "smart link offload mode", which can intelligently judge the status of the wireless network, and find that the wireless network is in poor condition (the signal is weak, or the signal is strong, but the multi-application and multi-application shared network causes the network communication to be congested), but also Link Turbo will intelligently switch these apps when using Alipay/WeChat payment, WeChat/video call, WeChat message/friend circle, vibrato, Drip taxi, Mobike WeChat code entry and other short-time apps. Under the 4G network (using the automatic switch back to the WiFi network), other APPs in the background still maintain the WiFi network communication, realize the parallelism of 4G cellular data and WiFi data, and serve different APPs at the same time, with the minimum traffic required for a short time. Instantly use the APP to speed up.






Secondly, Link Turbo also supports the "smart link aggregation mode". Link Turbo will simultaneously open the cellular network and let the cellular be detected when the wireless network is in poor condition and the game download and online video playback are required. The two links of the network and the WiFi network simultaneously send and receive data, achieving parallel acceleration, meeting the business scenario requiring high throughput, effectively reducing the delay and improving the communication bandwidth. For example, when playing games, the WiFi network fluctuates. At this time, the 4G cellular network will quickly intervene to reduce the delay caused by the fluctuation of the WiFi network and ensure the smoothness of the game. For example, when we download a game or a video, the WiFi network Poor, download speed is too slow, at this time 4G cellular network will also automatically open, dual network parallel, speed up the download speed.





Up to now, *Huawei Honor *Magic2 has been able to experience Link Turbo's intelligent link shunting technology, and the technology has already supported Alipay, WeChat, Didi taxi, Mobike, vibrato and other application scenarios, and continues to expand.

*Huawei Honor *Magic2

At the new product launch conference of *Huawei Honor *Magic2, the core technologies of 9 independent research and development, such as YOYO, Magic Slide, Smart Brain Kirin 980, Graphene Heat Dissipation Technology, 40W Rheinland Certification Safety Super Fast Charge, have been announced. In addition, the Link Turbo, which was launched on the*Huawei Honor *Magic2, made it the flagship product with the most bright technology in the history of *Huawei Honor *, and became the flagship of the self-developed technology of the *Huawei Honor *mobile phone.





One question that needs to be considered, why is the glory of the mobile phone to be self-researched, is it really just the glory of the president, Zhao Ming, "Is it self-study?"

There are two industry backgrounds. First, the globalization of domestic mobile phones, mobile phone manufacturers including glory have already achieved the top five or even the top three results in the local market overseas. The rise of domestic mobile phone brands has become a high probability event; The innovation status of domestic mobile phones, most mobile phone manufacturers' technology relies on "buy and buy" to solve, the core technologies of processors, screens, memory and even software solutions are in the hands of suppliers.

As a result, although domestic mobile phone manufacturers have successfully broken through in sales, technology still has to be controlled by people. Xiaomi, Lenovo and other battles around the Snapdragon 855 are examples.

*Huawei Honor *Magic2 is the pinnacle of *Huawei Honor *mobile phone "technical idealism", and it also confirms the feasibility of breaking through in independent research and development technology. For example, the self-developed Kirin 980 is far ahead of Qualcomm and Samsung's mobile chips at the same time; the first five-track sliding screen of*Huawei Honor *has become one of the standards for full-screen mobile phones; the 3D bio-sensing technology independently developed by *Huawei Honor *can identify tens of thousands. Biometrics; TUV Rheinland's 40W super fast charge has a charging efficiency and safety that is not lost in Qualcomm QC...





When an industry goes to a crossroads, there are often two choices. One type of person chooses to wait in the same place, and then follows others, for fear of choosing the wrong way. The other type of person is aiming at one direction based on his own thinking and judgment. Be brave to go on. Switching to the mobile phone industry can be described as "idealism" and "realism". Apple may be an excellent representative of "realism", relying on optimization of user experience to win, and *Huawei Honor* Magic2 is the pioneer of "technical idealism" With independent research and development, it solved the pain points of the “waiting for universal solutions”.

Back to the more realistic issues, new technology has become one of the decisive factors in the sales of smart phones. Who can enter the no-man's zone of technological innovation and lead the competition in the application of innovative technologies, which can undoubtedly occupy the application of new technologies. Bonus window period. This is probably the reason why *Huawei Honor *chose Link Turbo to be the world premiere in the *Huawei Honor *Magic2. The sweetness of the nine self-developed technology has been verified in the first sales and double 11, and now Link Turbo takes the lead in the communication field of smart phones. Further interpretation of the "perfect" in the dimension of sales.





There will always be many great products in the history of science and technology to make future generations such as Ford's T-car, Microsoft's Windows95, and Jobs' iPad... equipped with the *Huawei Honor* Magic2, the most self-developed technology in the history of *Huawei Honor* , in the intelligent life body YOYO, Link Turbo, etc. Under the blessing of cutting-edge technology, I believe it will be one of the candidates on this list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Equivalent to Huawei GPU Turbo technology, Huawei Honor world premiere IMX586 and LT technology!*
2018-12-10 15:10:16




Https://www.toutiao.com/a6633256765137895939/
Glory released a new revolutionary technology this afternoon!

LINK TURBO

WiFi and LTE can be connected at the same time, intelligently identify WiFi and mobile data, simply to automatically switch wifi and data connections for different scenarios, to ensure that users enjoy the best experience.




Glory is comparable to GPU Turbo scary technology officially released: the world's first IMX586 and LT technology!
This conference also appeared in the glory of the V20 real machine, the screen camera technology, the aperture is about 4.5mm, the official said that this screen is a glamorous full-screen, a new breakthrough in comprehensive screen design.




Glory is comparable to GPU Turbo scary technology officially released: the world's first IMX586 and LT technology!
Photographing this global Sony imx586 sensor camera, 1 / 2.0 inch cmos, support pixel four-in-one, four times hardware HDR.

Glory is comparable to GPU Turbo scary technology officially released: the world's first IMX586 and LT technology!
The release time is 2018.12.26 for the domestic conference and 2019.1.22 for the global conference.

2018 is the first year of glory mobile phone scary technology, glory has been exploring black technology, from glory Magic interactive experience, 40W super fast charge to glory Play GPU Turbo technology, soft and hard combination greatly enhance the game experience glory Note10 THE NINE liquid cooling Glory mobile phone has always brought you a truly influential black technology; glory is not willing to be in the aura of Huawei, want to be yourself and want to make its own characteristics.

Rumored Huawei Honor *V20*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6633552130017870340/

















Sample photos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese firms show support to 
Huawei after CFO detention*

By Cao Siqi Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/10

*Response should not be seen as ultra-nationalism: expert*




Photo taken on Feb 26 shows Huawei's exhibition booth at the Mobile World Congress (WMC). WMC, the world's biggest mobile fair, is held in Barcelona from Feb 26 to Mar 1 and has attracted 1700 companies from more than 150 countries and regions. Photo: VCG


The escalating tensions between China and the US fueled by the detention of a top Huawei executive have spurred some Chinese enterprises and people to boycott US products. 

In a statement published by Menpad, a Shenzhen-based smart products provider, on Monday, *the company said it will prioritize to use Huawei's chips and give its employees a 15 percent subsidy on the market price of Huawei cell phones to support Huawei. *

The company vowed to punish its employees if they are found to purchase Apple's iPhones, Huawei's major competitor. The penalty equals the iPhone's market price. It also added that the company will stop purchasing US-branded computers and cars and also offer a double bonus to employees who obtain export orders to the US. 

A manager surnamed Sun from the company's marketing department told the Global Times that the announcement aims to support domestic products and companies. 

"Although we have cooperation with Huawei, the detention has no impact on our business. The announcement is meant to support Chinese companies," Sun said, adding that the punishment only targets those who buy iPhones after the announcement. 

Aside from Menpad, another Sichuan-based IT company, Chengdu RYD Information Technology Company, also announced that *it is requiring all of the company's equipment to be Huawei products.* The company is also offering a similar subsidy to those who buy Huawei products. 

An employee from the company's sales department told the Global Times on Monday that the announcement was issued on Thursday and does not intend to force its employees to buy Huawei products.

*"We just want to show our company's sense of patriotism and the subsidy benefits our staff,"* the employee said. She said some of her colleagues have started applying for the benefits and the announcement is popular. 

Other announcements circulating online also showed that more companies have joined the boycott. Shaanxi-based Li'an Development Group said in a statement on Thursday that the group's data center only allows equipment purchases from Huawei, unless the products are irreplaceable. 

*The company also requires its mid-level management to use Huawei products and offers a subsidy of at least 20 percent to its employees who buy Huawei products. *

An unverified statement issued by the Sichuan Chamber of Commerce in Shanghai on Sunday said that* it requires its members to boycott Apple products and support Huawei. *

The statement said* Huawei is a national enterprise that Chinese people are proud of and called for all Chinese people to unite to fight US hegemony.*

The statement read that the chamber's board and branch supervisors will be removed from their positions if they are found buying Apple products. It is also giving a 10 percent bonus to those who buy Huawei cell phones without a limit on the number and persons. 

The chamber did not comment as of press time. 

However, some netizens said it is stupid to boycott US products as revenge and the right way is to make the country itself stronger. Some accused the boycott as a public stunt.

Zhang Yiwu, a Chinese literature professor at Peking University, told the Global Times that the boycott is in line with market preferences and the companies' choice. 

"The boycott should not be seen as ultra-nationalism," Zhang said. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1131236.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei OceanStor Dorado V3 Series All Flash Storage Becomes the First to Fully Support the NVMe Architecture*

Dec 11, 2018


[Beijing, China, December 11, 2018] At today's Data & Storage Summit 2018, Huawei announced that its OceanStor Dorado V3 series all flash storage is the first to fully support the Non-Volatile Memory express (NVMe) architecture. With this and other technical advantages, the OceanStor Dorado V3 can provide extraordinary storage performance and reliability to accelerate the digital transformation of enterprises.






Huawei storage expert delivered a speech at the summit


NVMe provides a new standard protocol for flash storage access that helps open the bottlenecks that occur when flash memory connects to a system through SAS or SATA interfaces. NVMe thus enables faster communication between a Solid-State Drive (SSD) and a host system, which significantly improves overall performance.

*As the industry' only all flash storage series that fully implements the NVMe architecture, the Huawei OceanStor Dorado V3 can support both NVMe and SAS SSDs in one system.* This versatility ensures the service quality of high-priority applications and maximizes enterprise Return On Investment (ROI). With SAN and NAS supported in one system and complete enterprise-grade features, the OceanStor Dorado V3 provides high-quality services for database and file-sharing applications. Further, the system minimizes the number of SSDs needed by offering data reduction ratios as high as 5:1, while maintaining extremely high performance.

In addition to NVMe, the Huawei OceanStor Dorado V3 uses three custom-designed intelligent chips: a multi-protocol interface chip, SSD controller chip, and Baseboard Management Controller (BMC) chip. Along with Huawei's intelligent FlashLink algorithm, these chips realize end-to-end data acceleration and achieve an industry-leading 0.5-millisecond stable latency. This high performance can dramatically improve service processing efficiency for enterprises in finance, telecom, manufacturing, medical, and many other fields. The system' HyperMetro-based (active-active) gateway-free reliability solution implements 99.9999% availability and meets the highest reliability requirements of enterprises. Even in the active-active mode, this solution ensures stable latency of 1 millisecond, which secures the 24/7 stable operation of mission-critical applications.

Based on 13 years of research and development, Huawei's OceanStor Dorado V3 series all flash storage is ready to serve as the ultimate data platform for mission-critical services. For years, *Huawei's all flash storage products have won trust from customers worldwide, including CSS Insurance (Switzerland' second largest health insurance company), Hi3G (Sweden' largest telecommunications operator), BYD (China' largest new energy vehicle manufacturer), Peking Union Medical College Hospital (China' top-level comprehensive hospital), and Zhongtai Securities (China' top-level securities trader).*

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/12/oceanstor-dorado-v3-nvme-architecture

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*French e-commerce website unexpectedly exposed Huawei's new mobile phone: Huawei P Smart*

*https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1619715800486221437&wfr=spider&for=pc*
*Tianji Network 12-13 13:45*





Recently, the French e-commerce website Boulanger exposed the pre-order page of Huawei's new P Smart (2019) due to an accident. After the staff responded, the page immediately went offline. Even so, it still can't escape those netizens who have the habit of saving pictures. The screenshot of this page soon appeared on the Twitter of the well-known breaking person Roland Quandt. On this detailed new machine configuration list, Huawei P Smart (2019) The design and configuration of the new machine is clear at a glance.





From the price, the retail price is 249 euros, about 1979.3 yuan, roughly positioned as a mid-range machine. The front side adopts the water drop screen which is quite common in the market, and the rear blue-green gradient back shell and the vertically arranged double-camera module. The screen resolution is 2340×1080, built-in Snapdragon 710 processor and 3GB memory, flash memory is 64GB and supports up to 512GB expansion card slot. For camera, the front is 8 million pixels, and the rear is 13 million + 2 million pairs. Support dual card dual standby, color matching and another black option.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Why US is afraid of Huawei?!
huawei's leadership among many brands













Huawei is the leader!*

Huawei is the challenger among many other fields




































远见者象限（1个）





利基者象限（4个）


















https://www.toutiao.com/a6635117141869724168/

Source: Gartner, USA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 11. 2018

*New Huawei HiAI Partnership with SketchAR brings a better AI Drawing experience*

Shenzhen – December 11 2018 – Huawei today announces a partnership with SketchAR as part of its HiAI ecosystem strategy. As part of the partnership the SketchAR app will be offered for latest AI enabled Huawei devices including the HUAWEI P20, HUAWEI P20 Pro and the HUAWEI Mate 20 series and is available exclusively to Huawei customers through the Huawei AppGallery.





Huawei HiAI is an open platform designed to facilitate the development of On-Device artificial intelligence (AI). The platform provides developers with an open ecosystem that lets them tap into the capabilities of Huawei’s chipsets, devices and cloud via HiAI Foundation, HiAI Engine and HiAI Service.

SketchAR is a tool for teaching drawing using augmented reality, machine learning, and neural networks. The app enables users to transmit a virtual image from their device onto any surface such as paper or a white wall. They then use the virtual image on their device as a template to manually draw out that image on their chosen surface. While drawing, the app is able to assist the user by providing tips on how to improve their drawing and if what they’re recreating on their chosen surface is in line with the virtual image on their device.

Based on Huawei HiAI Foundation, the Dual-NPU to realize image recognition speed up, which provides further acceleration of the model in drawing, improving the application performance. Besides, by leveraging HiAI Services, Huawei helps SketchAR more accurate and responsive draws, brings a more powerful app experience.

“This exclusive partnership complements the award winning technology innovation available in Huawei smartphones, and offers Huawei users a smarter, smoother experience” said Walter Ji, President CBG, WEU, Huawei. “Users of any ability are now able to draw the image of their choice easily, using the power of augmented reality.”

“With the exponential growth that Huawei CBG is currently experiencing in Europe, we look to gain significant exposure to a growing customer base courtesy of our app being in the Huawei App Gallery. This is also the first time we have been able to release our SketchAR app on an Android phone courtesy of Mobile AI (HiAI) and ARCore 1.4. resulting in an exceptional end user experience”, said Andrey Drobitko, Founder & CEO SKetchAR.






https://consumer.huawei.com/en/press/news/2018/new-huawei-hiai-partnership-with-sketchar/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Huawei is going through a really tough time. 

Both of its telecom and handset businesses are banned in US. 

US is now actively trying to persuade countries to stop using Huawei. 

Australia bans Huawei telecom. 

New Zealand bans Huawei telecom. 

Japanese Government bans Huawei telecom. 

2 of korea's telecom players, fearful of security concerns and Huawei's stability, exclude Huawei telecom. 

British Telecom is said to be tearing apart Huawei equipment from its network. 

Japanese telecom players have said that they won't use Huawei. 

Canada is thinking of a ban on Huawei. 

Deutsche Telecom, the largest EU customer of Huawei, is re-evaluating its ties. 


All of these will lead to drastic reduction in addressable market for Huawei in the long run.



qwerrty said:


> asia is the second biggest spender in telecom infrastructure after american continents. europe is only 1/3 asian market. the BRI will make the market even bigger in the future. huawei should focus more in asia.



Huawei is facing problems in the second, third, fourth, and fifth largest markets in Asia: Japan, Korea, India, and Australia. 

Asia is not turning out any better for Huawei.


----------



## somsak

I guess its time for those (developing) countries which do not ban Huawei will have a faster internet! then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Huawei is going through a really tough time.
> 
> Both of its telecom and handset businesses are banned in US.
> 
> US is now actively trying to persuade countries to stop using Huawei.
> 
> Australia bans Huawei telecom.
> 
> New Zealand bans Huawei telecom.
> 
> Japanese Government bans Huawei telecom.
> 
> 2 of korea's telecom players, fearful of security concerns and Huawei's stability, exclude Huawei telecom.
> 
> British Telecom is said to be tearing apart Huawei equipment from its network.
> 
> Japanese telecom players have said that they won't use Huawei.
> 
> Canada is thinking of a ban on Huawei.
> 
> Deutsche Telecom, the largest EU customer of Huawei, is re-evaluating its ties.
> 
> 
> All of these will lead to drastic reduction in addressable market for Huawei in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei is facing problems in the second, third, fourth, and fifth largest markets in Asia: Japan, Korea, India, and Australia.
> 
> Asia is not turning out any better for Huawei.


Huawei sold more smartphones this year than apple. Expect them to be number one in 2-3 years while apple continues to be left behind. Same thing with 5G, Huawei is the world leader in 5G, Huawei will dominate it to a level that an indian like you will hate so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

somsak said:


> I guess its time for those (developing) countries which do not ban Huawei will have a faster internet! then.



Faster internet, earlier 5G coverage. 

For sane-minded, independent nations, there is little rationale in opting for lower quality and more expensive products just for the sake of US fears of being surpassed by China.

In the end, Southeast Asia must have a very clear memory of US conduct during the Asian Financial Crisis. 

US will not care even for a second for the interests of Southeast Asian nations, let alone their self-made enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

HUAWEI 5G01

































World 1st 3GPP norm 5G chipset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Mate 30 exposure! 5G+ rear three-shot era is coming!*
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1620015861892864060&wfr=spider&for=pc
2018-12-17 16:35:22
In this year's mobile phone market, Huawei's brand can be said to have attracted many people's attention, especially in the newly listed Huawei mate20 series, which has been favored by many people. Among them, Huawei Mate20 Pro still makes us remember. Just recently, Huawei mate30 was exposed. I don’t know how much you expect from Huawei’s new machine.




Huawei Mate 30 exposure! 5G+ rear three-shot era is coming!
Is Huawei mate30 really equipped with Kirin 1020? Huawei mate30 will be the first one? Is it true or rumored? I believe that you must be very curious now, what is the performance of Huawei mate30 in all aspects? Let's take a look at it!




First of all, in terms of appearance, from the rendering of the foreign media, Huawei Mate30's overall design is very mainstream, especially in the screen of the new machine, using the front dual-photo digging screen design, the screen frame is very thin Narrow, the control is very good.





The main screen size is 6.46 inches. According to the exposure message, Huawei Huawei mate30 adopts the design ideas similar to Huawei Nova4 and Glory V20. Huawei defines it as "pole full screen". Some media are also called digging screens. In Liu Haiping and the beauty of the screen, the design of the digging screen makes the screen ratio higher.

It can be seen that the overall proportion of the screen is very high, and the screen fingerprint unlocking technology is also adopted, and the front is very stunning. In addition, its resolution is still very high reaching 2880 × 1440 pixels, such high definition combined with such a high screen ratio, the visual experience brought to the user must be very good.




In addition to the appearance is very worth looking forward to, in terms of configuration, there are rumors that Huawei mate30 will be equipped with kirin1020 CPU, but this statement has yet to be verified, but through a lot of exposure information, Huawei is currently developing kirin1020, so Said that Huawei mate30 is equipped with this CPU is still possible.




In terms of the memory combination of the new machine, Huawei Mate 30 will start with 8GB+128GB memory combination. According to the exposure data, the new machine will have a 10GB+512GB version. It can be said that this memory combination is also very Strong.

From the aspect of camera, Huawei mate30 has improved a lot compared with mate20. According to the exposure data, the Huawei Mate 30 will be equipped with a 48-megapixel plus dual 20-megapixel rear-three-shot combination. Straight out Leica three shots, compared to the previous generation Huawei Mate20 series Yuba design Mate30 looks more pleasing to the eye.

Front 12 million + 12 million pixels dual camera, rear 48 million + 20 million + 20 million pixels three shots, support for lossless zoom, optical image stabilization and other functions.




In addition, it is worth mentioning that in other configurations of the new machine, Huawei mate 30 will support 5G network, screen fingerprint recognition and wireless charging.

Such amazing Huawei mate30, are you looking forward to it?
https://www.toutiao.com/a6635850737379181063/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*T-Mobile Poland claims 5G network launch*
11 Dec 2018
Poland

T-Mobile Poland has launched what it says is the country’s first 5G network, in the city of Warsaw. The pre-commercial network, which is based on 5G New Radio technology, currently incorporates five base stations in the city centre, utilising 100MHz of spectrum in the 3.5GHz band, which the cellco is using under a trial permit. The firm, which is working with Chinese equipment vendor Huawei, says it plans to expand network coverage to additional cities in the coming months.

According to T-Mobile’s press release, devices providing access to the network have been distributed to selected partners, so they can be used in order to develop new business solutions and products, which will be eventually offered on the mass market.

Andreas Maierhofer, CEO of T-Mobile Poland, commented: ‘It’s noteworthy that the installation we have launched today is not just an isolated test of our technology, but an actual fully-fledged network of the fifth generation, which we will gradually expand and spread to other cities, to ultimately cover the entire country.’ T-Mobile Poland is part of Germany’s Deutsche Telekom group.

https://www.telegeography.com/produ.../11/t-mobile-poland-claims-5g-network-launch/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*German IT watchdog says 'no evidence' of Huawei spying*

The Local
news@thelocal.de 
@thelocalgermany
16 December 2018 07:48 CET+01:00

Germany's IT watchdog has expressed scepticism about calls for a boycott of Chinese telecoms giant Huawei, saying it has seen no evidence the firm could use its equipment to spy for Beijing, news weekly Spiegel reported Friday.

"For such serious decisions like a ban, you need proof," the head of Germany's Federal Office for Information Security (BSI), Arne Schönbohm, told Spiegel, adding that his agency had no such evidence.

Huawei has faced increasing scrutiny over its alleged links to Chinese intelligence services, prompting countries like the United States, Australia and Japan to block it from building their next-generation, super-fast 5G internet networks.

The US has put pressure on Germany to follow suit, Spiegel wrote.

Schönbohm said BSI experts had examined Huawei products and components from around the world.

They had also visited Huawei's newly opened lab in Bonn, where German clients can inspect the firm's cyber security measures and the software behind its products.

But some observers raised eyebrows at the BSI's apparent dismissal of cyber security risks concerning Huawei.

"I believe it's wrong to suggest that the concerns about Chinese espionage are unfounded and easy to detect," telecom security expert Ronja Kniep told AFP.

"Even if Huawei has no official relationship with the Chinese government, that doesn't mean Chinese services aren't using the company and its technology as vehicles for espionage."

All three of Germany's main mobile network operators use infrastructure provided by Huawei, Spiegel pointed out.

The Chinese firm is also the brand behind some of Germany's most popular mobile phones.


https://www.thelocal.de/20181216/german-it-watchdog-says-no-evidence-of-huawei-spying

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei predicts 250 million sales next year*

SHINE, December 18, 2018






The new smartphone P9 of Huawei is displayed in Escazu, Costa Rica, on June 15, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]
Huawei Technologies will sell 230 to 250 million smartphones next year, the company said on Monday at a new product release event.

He Gang, Huawei's smartphone business president, said he expects sales this year to exceed 200 million by December 25 to achieve the company's annual target. 

In the third quarter, its global mobile phone sales surged 32.9 percent from a year ago.

Huawei is already the world's No. 2 smartphone vendor after surpassing Apple in the second quarter.

Samsung and Apple rank first and third. Apple's quarterly numbers were down 13.4 percent year on year while Samsung managed 0.5 percent growth, according to US-based research firm IDC.

Huawei's latest model is the Nova 4, which has a 48-megapixel camera, a self-developed Kirin 970 processor and AI or artificial intelligence features. It will be on sale from December 27 at a starting price of 3,099 yuan (US$450).

In 2016, Huawei sold over 100 million phones globally. In 2017, it sold more than 150 million smartphones. It now has several sub-brands in the smartphone category including Mate, Nova and Honor to target different consumer groups.

Besides the new smartphone, Huawei also launched a portable picture printer, a security monitor and a body fat scale. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-12/18/content_74287018.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei launches nova 4 smartphone with hole-punch display*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/17 22:27:54



He Gang, head of Huawei Technologies' smartphone unit, introduces the nova 4 at the launch event in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan Province, on Monday. Photo: Courtesy of Huawei

Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies launched its brand-new nova 4 smartphone, its first phone with a hole punch display, in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan Province on Monday.

As the series mainly targets young people who are interested in fashion and entertainment trends, the nova 4 has upgraded its display while maintaining the selfie-taking effect that the series has consistently featured, according to a statement that Huawei sent to the Global Times on Monday.

The company removed the top notch haircuts that most smartphones have on the full screen of 6.4 inches and punched a small hole with a diameter of just 4.5 millimeters. Behind the hole is a 25-megapixel front-facing camera for taking selfies.

There are two configurations for the nova 4's rear cameras - 48 megapixel and 20 megapixel, priced at 3,399 yuan ($492.8) and 3,099 yuan, respectively. 

Huawei is likely to be a trendsetter with its hole-punch display, domestic news site leikeji.com reported in November, saying that other major vendors such as Xiaomi, Oppo and Vivo are also preparing new models with the feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

nice for women user


----------



## JSCh

DECEMBER 18, 2018 / 3:09 PM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*CORRECTED-China's Huawei says it has secured over 25 commercial 5G contracts*
(Corrects to say Hu was speaking at Dongguan campus, not headquarters in Shenzhen, in 2nd paragraph)

HONG KONG, Dec 18 (Reuters) - Chinese technology giant Huawei Technologies said on Tuesday it has secured more than 25 commercial contracts for 5G, the largest in the world, and has shipped more than 10,000 base stations for the fifth generation of mobile communications.

Rotating chairman Ken Hu, speaking at a press conference at the company’s campus in Dongguan in southern China, also said Huawei expects revenue to exceed $100 billion this year.

The company reported revenue of $92 billion in 2017. (Reporting by Sijia Jiang; Editing by Anne Marie Roantree and Muralikumar Anantharaman)



https://www.reuters.com/article/usa...over-25-commercial-5g-contracts-idUSH9N1UZ02R

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

HUAWEI leader of 5G


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to spend two billion USD on cyber security*

CGTN




2018-12-19 

Huawei Technologies said on Tuesday *it would spend two billion U.S. dollars over the next five years on cyber security.*

The Chinese tech giant said it plans to *employ more staff and upgrade lab facilities.*

During a press conference on Tuesday afternoon, Huawei's rotating chairman Hu Houkun rejected allegations about the company's network security, telling reporters that no evidence had been presented to back them up. *He said no one can improve by locking out competitors.*

Hu said Huawei faces some challenges, but the company, with a global presence, takes cyber security issues seriously.

He did not comment on the recent case of Meng Wanzhou, Huawei's CFO, but said he is confident on the equity and independence of legal system and Huawei's global regulatory compliance process.

*He said some unwarranted speculation against Huawei posed by some countries are out of ideological and geopolitical considerations, which is irresponsible.*





Huawei's rotating chairman Hu Houkun attends the 2018 Summer Davos in Tianjin, September 18, 2018. /VCG Photo

*Leading 5G*

The chairman also confirmed that Huawei had
secured more than 25 commercial contracts for 5G networks.

In the past year, *Huawei conducted 5G testing with over 30 leading operators in more than ten cities around the world.* The company also built a cloud-based network and digital operation and maintenance systems with data center as the core.





Huawei's 5G exhibition at the China International Information Communication Technology Exhibition, September 28, 2018. /VCG Photo

In terms of R&D investment,* Huawei continued to increase R&D investment in 5G, chips, and smart terminals. Its R&D expense increased by 0.3 percentage points year-on-year, according to the annual report.*

Hu said the company's revenue is on track to reach 100 billion U.S. dollars this year. 

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d674e7745444e31457a6333566d54/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

The other day I was in 板橋新北耶誕城，and I saw this. What a pleasant sight :

@qwerrty , @AndrewJin , @cirr , @Chinese-Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Cloud-native EPC Revenues Reach New Heights in 3Q18 with a 145 Percent Y/Y Growth Rate, According to Dell'Oro Group*
Huawei Ranked in First Place Followed by Ericsson





Dec 17, 2018, 08:00 ET

REDWOOD CITY, Calif., Dec. 17, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- According to a recently published report from Dell'Oro Group, the trusted source for market information about the telecommunications, networks, and data center IT industries, cloud-native evolved packet core (EPC) revenues reached new heights in 3Q18 with a 145 percent Y/Y growth rate. Huawei ranked first in revenue share for the quarter, and was followed by Ericsson.

"Service providers are moving aggressively to deploy cloud-native EPC for 5G network launches," observed David Bolan, Senior Analyst at Dell'Oro Group. "We see examples of these EPC deployments with the recent announcements of 5G network launches in Korea and the anticipated launch by AT&T in the US by the end of the year."

"During the quarter, Huawei moved into first place in vendor rankings as Ericsson slid into second place. Huawei capitalized on the strong subscriber growth in China, adding over 40 million LTE subscribers. Nokia retained its third place ranking and ZTE moved into fourth place rebounding after the end of the US ban," Bolan added.

Additional highlights of the Wireless Packet Core 3Q18 report include:

4G core is growing to handle more data, Voice over LTE (VoLTE), Internet of Things (IoT), and connected devices (watches, tablets, PCs, and cars).
Regional rankings for 3Q18 by sessions was Asia Pacific, Europe, Middle East, and Africa, North America, Caribbean and Latin America.

*About the Report*
The Dell'Oro Group Wireless Packet Core Quarterly Report offers complete, in-depth coverage of the market with tables covering manufacturers' revenue, average selling prices and sessions shipped for Traditional Packet Core equipment (GGSN and SGSN), and Evolved Packet Core equipment (MME and PGW/SGW). To purchase this report, please contact us at dgsales@delloro.com.

*About Dell'Oro Group*
Dell'Oro Group is a market research firm that specializes in strategic competitive analysis in the telecommunications, networks, and data center IT markets. Our firm provides in-depth quantitative data and qualitative analysis to facilitate critical, fact-based business decisions. For more information, contact Dell'Oro Group at +1.650.622.9400 or visit www.delloro.com.

SOURCE Dell'Oro Group

*Related Links*
https://www.delloro.com​

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ate-according-to-delloro-group-300765907.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> The other day I was in 板橋新北耶誕城，and I saw this. What a pleasant sight :
> 
> @qwerrty , @AndrewJin , @cirr , @Chinese-Dragon
> 
> View attachment 527738

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Honor 8A will be released soon: passed already Wi-Fi Alliance certification*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637121215142035972/
Cloud Networking 2018-12-21 01:00:04




Huawei Honor 8A

A week ago, Honor devices codenamed JAT-AL00, JAT-TL00 and JAT-L29 appeared on TENAA and Russia's EEC. The next day, the same mobile phone image appeared on the previous platform, suggesting that this may be Huawei Honor 8A.





Huawei Honor 8A appears on TENAA certification

Now, the same device has just received the Wi-Fi Alliance license, and the device with the model JAT-LX1 and the Android 9.0 Pie operating system appears in the certification, suggesting that the release date of Huawei Honor 8A is not too far. The WFA list does not specify the specifications, but we have obtained the specifications of Huawei Honor8A through TENAA, as shown below.





*Huawei Honor8A appears on TENAA certification

Huawei Honor8A Specifications
6.08 inch HD + (720 × 1560) LCD
Octa-core 2.2GHz processor
3GB RAM
32GB or 64GB of expandable storage
13 megapixel main camera
8 megapixel front camera
Battery with a capacity of 3000mAh
Android 9.0 Pie operating system with EMUI 9.0*
As already pointed out, Huawei Honor8A is a budget mobile phone, the above specifications explain everything. Compared to the Honor 7A, we are looking for a slightly larger display. Although we don't have the name of the processor, we know it is an eight-core chipset clocked at 2.2GHz.





*Huawei Honor8A has passed Wi-Fi Alliance certification*

According to TENAA, Honor 8A will offer a single 3GB RAM option, but buyers can choose between 32GB and 64GB storage options, both of which can be expanded through the microSD card slot.

In terms of photography, Honor8A will be equipped with a 1.3 megapixel shooting game on the back, an 8 megapixel unit for self-portrait and keep it a 3000mAh battery unit. As for the software, you can get the EMUI 9.0 skin out of the Android 9 Pie operating system.





*Huawei Honor8A has passed Wi-Fi Alliance certification*

Looking at the TENAA image, it is clear that Honor8A does not have a fingerprint scanner. Considering that Honor7A has a fingerprint scanner, this is a bit strange. Or, Huawei may turn to face unlocking for authentication, which is still great.

*Huawei Honor 8A price and availability*
Honor7A was released in April 2018, which means that the details of Honor8A suddenly appear reasonable at this time. Of course, Honor8A will be launched first in China on a global scale, although we still don't know when it will be available for sale.





*Huawei Honor 8A*

As for pricing, Honor 8A is a weaker version of Honor 8, which means we can expect a price of $200 or less, depending on the version of Honor 8A you get.








*华为荣耀8A即将发布：已经通过Wi-Fi联盟认证*
原创 万物云联网 2018-12-21 01:00:04




华为荣耀8A

一周前，代号为JAT-AL00，JAT-TL00和JAT-L29的Honor（荣耀）设备出现在TENAA和俄罗斯的EEC上，第二天，同一部手机的图像出现在前面一个平台上，暗示着这可能是华为荣耀8A。





华为荣耀8A出现在TENAA上认证

现在，同一台设备刚刚收到Wi-Fi联盟许可，型号为JAT-LX1并搭载Android 9.0 Pie操作系统的设备出现在认证中，暗示华为荣耀8A的发布日期并不算太远。 WFA列表并未详细说明规格，但我们已经通过TENAA获得了华为荣耀8A的这些规格细节，如下所示。





华为荣耀8A出现在TENAA上认证

*华为荣耀8A的规格*

6.08英寸高清+（720×1560）液晶显示屏
Octa-core 2.2GHz处理器
3GB RAM
32GB或64GB可扩展存储
1300万像素的主摄像头
800万像素的前置摄像头
容量为3000mAh的电池
带有EMUI 9.0的Android 9.0 Pie操作系统
正如已经指出的那样，华为荣耀8A是一部预算型手机，上面的规格说明了一切。与Honor 7A相比，我们正在寻找一个略大的显示屏，虽然我们没有处理器的名称，但我们知道它是一个主频为2.2GHz的八核芯片组。





华为荣耀8A已经通过Wi-Fi联盟认证

根据TENAA的说法，Honor 8A将提供3GB的单个RAM选项，但买家可以选择32GB和64GB两种存储选项，这两种存储选项都可以通过microSD卡插槽进行扩展。

在摄影方面，荣耀8A将在背面配备一个130万像素的射击游戏，一个800万像素的单元用于自拍和保持它将是一个3000mAh容量的电池单元。至于软件，你可以获得开箱即用Android 9 Pie操作系统的EMUI 9.0皮肤。





华为荣耀8A已经通过Wi-Fi联盟认证

看看TENAA图像，很明显荣耀8A没有指纹扫描仪，考虑到荣耀7A有一个指纹扫描仪，这有点奇怪。或者，华为可能会转而面向面部解锁以进行身份验证，这仍然很棒。

*华为荣耀8A的价格和供货情况*
荣耀7A于2018年4月发布，这意味着荣耀8A的细节在此时突然出现是合理的。当然，荣耀8A将在全球范围内首先在中国推出，尽管我们仍然不知道究竟什么时候会面市销售。





华为荣耀8A

至于定价，Honor（荣耀） 8A是Honor（荣耀） 8的一个较弱的版本，这意味着我们可以预期在200美元甚至更便宜的价格，取决于你得到的Honor（荣耀） 8A版本。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Mate20 shines Halifa *
2018-12-20 22:35:18
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637083910536692227/
At 14:30 Beijing time on October 26th, at the Shanghai Oriental Sports Center, Huawei ushered in the return of the smart "core" machine----HUAWEI Mate20 series. This is another revolutionary breakthrough for Huawei, the blessing of black technology and the performance of unique strength. It has also captured countless titles since its inception. On the international stage, Huawei's Mate 20 series boarded Burj Khalifa, and staged a wonderful 3 minute light show on the Burj Khalifa, which has the world's largest LED display! It’s a cool visual feast.




Having said that, what about the HUAWEI Mate20 series? Hey! ! ! Everyone is in a hurry, then I will give you a detailed explanation of this smart "core" machine.





First of all, HUAWEI Mate20 is equipped with Huawei's first 7nm process artificial intelligence chip Kirin 980 (presumably everyone is already very good at it, hahaha); three energy-efficient architecture CPU with Mali-G76 GPU, the overall performance of a huge breakthrough, once again sublimation; In addition, there is a dual NPU collaboration, which makes the AI computing power soar, and the speed of recognition is up to 120%. Can be called Huawei's history of the strongest wisdom chip.




At the same time, HUAWEI Mate20 was first filmed with Leica. A new generation of Leica super wide-angle lenses that support 2.5cm macro shooting, with a broader background while highlighting the central body and foreground. The 960-frame slow motion under the macro, the delicate record such as the dewdrop sliding green leaves or the operation of the precision watch, gives you the details of the dynamic beauty. Fine as the jewels shine, the veins of the insect wings, the magnificent natural beauty, the exquisite humanistic wonders, the crowded group photo, the panoramic view. It all benefits from Leica.








Secondly, HUAWEI Mate20 also introduces some functions that meet your unusual needs: 1. Wireless screencasting, free from cable shackles, free to share anytime, anywhere; audio-visual entertainment, e-sports idling, conference communication, all support one-click projection to large Screen, dual screen operation, dual-use, fun life, efficient work, each has a free world. 2, 21:9 Cinema-level frame recording, when you pick up the phone, as if the professional photography team is ready, just need to indulge in shooting, without the need for complicated post-processing, you can shoot the immersive image masterpiece of the cinema screen ratio. Record the art of life in the way of film, and the moment will start immediately. 3, AI handheld super night scene mode, the new dual ISP and the newly upgraded night scene algorithm blessing, AI smart anti-shake, get rid of the tripod restraint, hand-held can easily capture the enviable night scene blockbuster. 4, 6.53 inch pearl screen, super high screen ratio, multi-curved 3D glass body, symmetrical beauty, comfortable grip. The yellow etching process is used to engrave and reshape the light in the HOP design language for a more solid color. Only one glance, stunned.




Finally, HUAWEI Mate20 introduces super fast charging technology, supports 4.5V/5A super fast charging, and makes the battery reach or near full charge within 1-5h; 4000mAh ultra-large capacity battery, strong and lasting. Let us play freely and freely.




After saying this, everyone has already wanted to experience the HUAWEI Mate20 to give us a general feeling.








*



















Huawei first demonstrated 6 smart computing chips：Heavy weights for AI
 2018-12-21 15:25:51*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637344309001585165/
Now Huawei is a real "chip giant". At the first Huawei Intelligent Computing Conference, the company released more AI chips.





On December 21st, the first Huawei Intelligent Computing Conference and China Smart Computing Business Strategy Conference was held in Beijing. The theme of this conference was "core start, let smart computing go all out", not only indicating the overall upgrade of Huawei server, but also comprehensively expounding Huawei from four aspects: computing power, engineering, cloud edge collaboration and integrated solution. A full-stack, full-scenario smart solution built for the industry.




Undoubtedly, this conference, Huawei has a lot of highlights in the chip, a variety of self-developed chips have appeared.





The first is the ARM processor chip. It is reported that this is Huawei's first launch of the Hi 1620 7nm ARM processor chip, which also confirms the "rumor" in the market before. As we all know, the server market has always been dominated by x86, and has formed a huge ecology around X86.




But with the popularity of ARM architecture, more and more servers based on ARM architecture are beginning to appear. Mr. Qiu Long, President of Huawei's Intelligent Computing Business Unit, said, "Although the biggest problem with ARM servers is ecology, in recent years, its ecology has progressed rapidly, and more and more vendors are starting to support ARM servers."




It is understood that Huawei first launched the first ARM server in 2013, and later the product is continuously upgraded. The Hi 1616 launched in 2016 is the first ARM processor to support multiple channels. The latest Hi 1620 is a 7nm processor for the data center. It is based on the ARM v8 architecture. Huawei independently designs the TaiShan core and can be equipped with 48/64 cores.

The second is the intelligent management chip. Hi 1710 was first released in 2014, the industry's first intelligent management chip, and the latest Hi 1711 intelligent management chip, joined the machine learning engine upgrade, built-in AI management engine and intelligent management algorithms, with intelligent fault management (warning, isolation And positioning function, and built-in computing module / IO module / security module, can achieve more efficient management.

The third is the intelligent SSD control chip. This series of chips was launched in 2005, and Hi 1811 was unveiled in 2007. This is the first generation of SSD control chips. The latest Hi 1812E is based on the new architecture of the 7th generation SSD. It uses 16nm process technology to integrate PCle NVMe with SAS, with intelligent acceleration, multi-stream, atomic writing and other functions, and built-in super wear algorithm can greatly extend the service life. It enables faster data reading and writing.

The fourth is a smart convergence network chip. Hi 1822 is a third-generation intelligent network chip that uses a 16-nanometer process technology, Ethernet and FC fusion, built-in 48 programmable data forwarding cores, 25GE-100GE, 16G-32G FC. This chip can achieve faster network IO.

The other two chips are the Shengteng 310 and the Shengteng 910. They were first unveiled at the 2018 Huawei All-Joint Conference.

The Shengteng 310 is the ultimate highly efficient computing low power AI chip. Its maximum power consumption is only 8W, the integer precision is up to 16TFLOPS, and it also integrates 16 channels of high full HD video decoder. It is the most powerful AI chip for edge computing products, and can also be used for data. Center training and reasoning.

The Shengteng 910 is currently the single chip with the highest density calculation. Its computing power can reach 256TFOPS, adopting 7nm process technology, and the maximum power consumption is 350W. Both chips are based on a unified "Da Vinci" architecture that provides greater computing power.

These chips will provide superior computing power for future intelligent computing to meet customer expectations.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Reuters news: Huawei's 5G base station shipped more than 10,000 units, and has signed more than 25 5G commercial contracts*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637370774153855491/
2018-12-21 17:08:29
On December 18, according to Reuters news, Huawei has obtained more than 25 fifth-generation mobile communication (5G) commercial contracts, ranking first in the world and has shipped more than 10,000 5G base stations.







Huawei's rotating chairman Hu Houkun made the above statement at a press conference of the company's Shenzhen headquarters, and said that Huawei's revenue this year is expected to exceed 100 billion US dollars. The company reported 2017 revenue of $92 billion.

Hu Houkun said at the press conference: "Although some markets strive to create fear of Huawei and use political intervention to grow the industry, we are proud to say that our customers still trust us."

He also said: "When it comes to security allegations, it is best to let the facts speak. The fact is that Huawei's security record is innocent."







Recently, the news released by China's 5G promotion group shows that Huawei is the first vendor to complete NSA (non-independent networking) testing and SA (independent networking) functional testing based on 3GPP R15 international standards. In the third phase of the 5G promotion group organization, Huawei's products are in the leading position in the industry.







Huawei's success in the 5G field has benefited from Huawei's determined commitment. Huawei started 5G research and innovation in 2009, and launched a prototype of key technology verification in 2012. In 2013, it invested 600 million US dollars for 5G research and development, launched a system test prototype in 2015, and participated in the formulation of 3GPP R15 standard from 2015 to 2017. In 2018, 5 billion yuan was invested in 5G productization.

It is understood that *Huawei's share of 5G patents is currently around 26%, and the proportion of patents tops the list*.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei publicizes its first ARM server chip*
IT House 2018-12-22 01:41:40
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637503018453434883/
IT Home December 21st News In today's Intelligent Computing Conference and China Intelligent Computing Business Strategy Conference, Huawei officially released the ARM server computing chip, model "Hi1620", it is reported that this is Huawei's fourth-generation server platform.





Huawei said that the chip will be launched in 2019 and built on TSMC's 7nm process. Based on the ARMv8 architecture, Huawei independently designed the core of the codename "TaiShan" (Taishan) to support 48-core and 64-core configurations.


The new Hi1620 single channel will be equipped with 24 to 64 cores, running at 2.4-3.0 GHz; each core is configured with 512KB L2 cache and 1MB triple buffer.

Storage Hi1620 supports up to 8 channels of DDR4-3200; IO aspect Hi1620 can support 40 PCIe 4.0 channels, which is less than 46 channels of Hi1616.

In addition, Hi1620 will also support CCIX, dual 100GbE MAC (100,000 Mbps network connection), four USB 3.0, 16 SAS3.0 interfaces and two SATA 3.0 interfaces.




The Hi1620 has a package size of 60x75mm, which is a little larger than the 57.5x57.5mm of the previous generation Hi1616. However, Huawei officially stated that Hi1620 will control power consumption in the range of 100W to 200W, that is, 24 cores correspond to 100W, and 64 cores correspond to 200W.


In addition, at the conference, Huawei announced for the first time that it will officially launch the world's first intelligent SSD management chip "Hi1711" in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei officially exposed the new CPU: 7nm 64 core, autonomous architecture*
2018-12-22 09:53:55
At the Intelligent Computing Conference and China Smart Computing Business Strategy Conference held today, Huawei announced a new intelligent computing strategy, upgrading its server product line to the intelligent computing business unit, as an important part of Huawei's AI strategy, and for the first time A number of new products under development were disclosed.




Huawei's intelligent computing is based on the chip, which is also reflected in many chips released by Huawei.




The rumored Huawei ARM server computing chip officially unveiled, the model is "Hi1620".

This data center-oriented chip will be launched in 2019, using TSMC 7nm process. On the basis of ARMv8 architecture, Huawei independently designed the core of codename "TaiShan" (Taishan), supporting 48 core, 64 core configuration, frequency 2.6 GHz or 3.0GHz and supports eight channels of DDR4-2933 memory.








In fact, this chip is already Huawei's fourth-generation server platform. It has also been exposed several times, including at least 24 cores, 512KB L2 cache per core, 1MB L3 cache, 40 PCI-E 4.0 channels, and dual 10 10 Gigabit wired network, four USB 3.0, 16 SAS 3.0, two SATA 3.0.

It is said to have a package size of 60 x 75 mm and a power consumption range of 100-200 W, which can be interconnected up to four channels.







At the same time, Huawei announced for the first time that in 2019, the world's first intelligent SSD management chip "Hi1711" will be officially launched. The built-in AI management engine and intelligent management algorithm will provide intelligent fault management capabilities, including arithmetic modules and I/O module security modules.

Hi1711 chip adopts TSMC 16nm process technology, PCI-E NVMe and SAS fusion, support PCI-E 3.0, SAS 3.0, PCI-E hot swap, intelligent acceleration, multi-stream, atomic write, QoS, etc., and extend life by 20% .

Huawei revealed that as early as 2005, the company started the research and development of SSD control chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*With Huawei’s crisis comes opportunity*

By Wang Cong Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/19 

*Company should take pushback as chance to showcase 5G superiority*





Huawei global headquarters in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province on December 18. Photo: VCG


It is often pointed out that the Chinese word for "crisis," _weiji_, shares a character with _jihui_, meaning "opportunity." This similarity has been interpreted, perhaps inaccurately, as something along the lines of "with crisis also comes opportunity," and foreign dignitaries, from former US President John F. Kennedy to former US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, have employed the trope in their speeches. If there is any truth to the maxim, embattled Chinese telecom giant Huawei Technologies might soon face some opportunity.

Considering all the troubles Huawei has encountered in recent months, from foreign restrictions on its business operations to the arrest of its top executive in Canada, it is safe to say that the Chinese company, which has become a global leader in telecom technology, particularly in 5G network development, is facing a serious crisis. But this dark period, which seems to only get worse with foreign pressure continuing to mount, could become a critical opportunity for Huawei to pave a long-term, sustainable path ahead. This opportunity was presented in the US and Canada's handling of the case surrounding Meng Wanzhou, chief financial officer of Huawei.

Meng, who is also the daughter of Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei and reportedly slated to take charge of the company, was arrested in Canada on December 1 at the request of the US, which claims that the company had violated its unilateral sanctions on Iran. She could, if extradited to the US and found guilty, face up to 30 years in prison.

Admittedly, the notion that this could be an opportunity for Huawei might sound a bit far-fetched when the company is facing what has been described as a life-or-death situation. Apart from Meng's case, there is an increasing number of countries reportedly considering halting the purchase of Huawei telecom equipment and its participation in 5G rollout. 

Following actions by the US, Australia and New Zealand, other countries, including Japan and the Czech Republic, are also reportedly considering bans on purchases of Huawei's equipment and participation in their 5G development, citing national security concerns - an unsubstantiated claim long pushed by the US and the so-called "Five Eyes" countries.

This has led some to believe that Huawei's rapid rise in technological capability could come to an end. Indeed, such concerted, robust actions from powerful governments have the ability to sabotage foreign regimes in countries small or large, not to mention a private company like Huawei.

But by arresting a top Huawei executive - an unprecedented move even for the US, which has brought numerous cases against multinational corporations over its unilateral sanctions against Iran and frequently engages in what has become known as long-arm jurisdiction - *the US and its allies laid bare their ill intentions to destroy a company and its employees just to preserve their technological dominance. *

*More importantly, this also highlights the weakness of their long-sought case against Huawei on national security charges.*

The US and its allies have for years been peddling accusations that Huawei, a private company, has been working for the Chinese government in spying on them. *But they have failed to present any concrete evidence, as demanded repeatedly by Huawei*, instead opting for vague words such as "threats" and "concerns."

*Opportunity*

Meng's arrest has attracted attention from around the world and this offers a crucial opportunity for Huawei to address foreign criticism and "concerns" once and for all and come clean. Huawei could also use this opportunity to evaluate its overseas strategies and make necessary adjustments.

Moreover, the arrest of Meng by Canada has also sparked widespread outrage from both the Chinese government and the public and rallied nationwide support for not just Meng but Huawei, which many in China believe to be unfairly treated by the US government and its allies. The outrage is palpable in all corners of Chinese society - on social media and in personal conversations. 

Chinese officials have urged Canada to release Meng and threatened "dire consequences" for Canada if it decides to extradite Meng to the US. Consumers have called for the boycott of US and Canadian products such as iPhones and Canada Goose winter jackets. Some Chinese companies have offered incentives to employees who choose to buy Huawei products.

Such widespread support, particularly from the Chinese public, might not have been as strong if it was not for the arrest of Meng, who despite her high professional status, has received overwhelming sympathy and even national hero status among some Chinese citizens. This kind of support, rare for a company, could greatly help Huawei through the period.

In addition, the strong response from Chinese officials and the public should also serve as a warning shot for other countries that are reportedly considering similar restrictive moves to push Huawei out of their markets without any legal justification. 

Many of these countries have a huge trade volume with China and they may now, after witnessing Canada's situation, think twice before taking unfair actions against Huawei. 

These countries may also feel the chill after US President Donald Trump suggested in a recent interview that he could intervene in Meng's case if Chinese and US officials can reach a trade deal, proving that Canada was nothing but a pawn in the US' trade war with China. 

Above all, the unprecedented criticism and pushback against Huawei from the US and its allies also provides Huawei a moment to showcase its capabilities in 5G. For Huawei to survive, the most important thing is to show its irreplaceable role in the global telecom supply chain and the rollout of 5G.While the US, Australia and New Zealand have banned Huawei, the Chinese company has signed contracts in 5G with dozens of other countries and companies. Huawei is also well-positioned to lead the 5G race. 

According to Paul Triolo, the head of global tech policy at risk consultancy Eurasia Group, Huawei is the only company in the world at the moment that can produce all the elements of a 5G network and assemble them together at "scale and cost." Huawei should realize that the fight is about 5G, and if it can focus on its real strengths and help China and these countries win the 5G race, it will prevail in the end. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1132687.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases an AI Fabric White Paper, Helping to Build an Intelligent and Lossless Data Center Network*

Dec 20, 2018


[Shenzhen, China, December 20, 2018] Huawei released _AI Fabric, Intelligent and Lossless Data Center Network in the AI Era._

The white paper presents the urgency and necessity of building an intelligent and lossless data center network by seizing AI opportunities to monetize data value. *It elaborates on the unique technical advantages and customer benefits of using AI Fabric to build an intelligent and lossless network with zero packet loss, low latency, and high throughput.* The release is a valuable reference for building next-generation data center networks.

According to data analysis, 67 percent of CEOs among 2,000 cross-border companies have identified digitalization as the core of their strategies.

*Using AI to mine intelligence from the enormous amounts of data generated during digitalization is a common practice. *Huawei’s Global Industry Vision (GIV) predicts the AI procurement rate will reach 86 percent by 2025 — and leveraging AI to make decisions, reshape business models and ecosystems, and rebuild customer experiences will be a key driving force.

AI is driving the transformation of ICT architecture. Storage mediums have transitioned from Hard Disk Drives (HDDs) to Solid-State Drives (SSDs), latency has been reduced by 100 times, and CPUs for data processing have become GPUs (or even dedicated AI chips), with a 100-fold computing performance improvement.

Latency bottlenecks force the evolution of network communication from TCP/IP to Remote Direct Memory Access (RDMA). Distributed application architecture brings much collaboration between servers, and N:1 traffic exchanges and large-byte data packets aggravate network congestion.

The evolution of communication protocols and changes in application architecture not only call for network transformation, but also require intelligent scheduling and lossless forwarding to achieve zero packet loss, low latency, and high throughput for the intelligent and lossless data center network.

At HUAWEI CONNECT 2018, Huawei launched the AI Fabric Intelligent and Lossless Data Center Network Solution to help customers build RDMA networks that are compatible with traditional Ethernet networks.

This solution provides optimal performance with zero packet loss, low latency, and high throughput for data centers. The white paper describes Huawei’s AI Fabric algorithm innovation in terms of congestion management and traffic control. One network carries three types of traffic: LAN, SAN, and IPC.

According to the EANTC, a third-party independent test institute in Europe, Huawei’s AI Fabric can effectively reduce the communication duration between HPC nodes by as much as 40 percent, greatly improving efficiency of innovative services such as AI training.

“The popularity of the RDMA network is becoming a trend, and it has been deployed in some leading Internet enterprises,” Huawei Data Center Network Domain general manager Leon Wang said. “The intelligent and lossless data center network has become one of the transformation directions of the network in the AI era. Huawei’s AI Fabric is an innovative solution in the AI era. It accelerates data computing and storage efficiency, and brings dozens of folds of ROI to enterprises.”

Huawei’s AI Fabric has been successfully put into commercial use in leading enterprises such as the Internet and finance. It helps an Internet enterprise improve AI training efficiency and accelerate the commercial use of autonomous driving. AI Fabric helps China Merchants Bank improve cloud storage performance by 20 percent, and leads the retail banking 3.0 era.

Please visit the following link for the entire white paper: _AI Fabric, Intelligent and Lossless Data Center Network in the AI Era_

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/12/huawei-releases-ai-fabric-white-paper

Dec 20. 2018

*Huawei and UnionPay Jointly Launch Huawei Pay in Russia* - 


[Moscow, December 20, 2018] Huawei and UnionPay jointly launched the contactless payment service Huawei Pay in Russia, making Russia the 2nd country where Huawei Pay has been made available, following China.






The UnionPay cardholders of Gazprombank and Russian Agricultural Bank will be the first to experience the advanced mobile payment service on Huawei and Honor smartphones.

On August 31, 2016, Huawei and UnionPay jointly launched Huawei Pay service for China market. On January 26, 2018, Huawei signed a global cooperation agreement with UnionPay in Shenzhen. The two parties jointly agreed to promote Huawei Pay globalization and accelerate overseas implementation. Today, the two parties join hands to enter the Russian market, which is an important milestone and lays a solid foundation for a broader global layout in the future.

With the global popularity of Huawei device products, Huawei Pay will accelerate global deployment. It is dedicated to bringing the latest technologies and services to global consumers, allowing more and more people to experience the convenience of the intelligent era and enjoy the joy of technology advancement.

*Huawei Pay will go live in Russia in the first quarter of 2019. Users can visit HUAWEI AppGallery to download and install the HUAWEI Wallet app, and enjoy the convenient, secure and quick payment experiences brought by Huawei Pay.*

UnionPay credit and debit cards issued by Gazprombank and Russian Agricultural Bank are initially supported to use Huawei Pay. We're constantly working to expand our list with additional financial partners.

The following device models are supported: HUAWEI Mate 20, HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro, HUAWEI Mate 20 RS PORSCHE DESIGN, HUAWEI P20, HUAWEI P20 Pro, HUAWEI P10, HUAWEI P10 Plus, Honor 10, Honor V10 and Honor 9.

*About Huawei Pay*

Huawei Pay is a mobile payment and digital wallet service that enables users to make payments using selected Huawei smartphones and Honor smartphones. It digitizes and can replace a credit or debit card at a contactless-capable payment terminal.

*About Huawei Consumer BG*

Huawei’s products and services are available in more than 170 countries, and are used by a third of the world’s population. Fourteen R&D centers have been set up in the United States, Germany, Sweden, Russia, India and China. Huawei Consumer BG is one of Huawei’s three business units and covers smartphones, PC and tablets, wearables and cloud services, etc. Huawei’s global network is built on almost 30 years of expertise in the telecom industry and is dedicated to delivering the latest technological advances to consumers around the world.

https://consumer.huawei.com/en/pres...unionpay-jointly-launch-huawei-pay-in-russia/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Medical Solution Technology Exchange
2018-12-22 13:17:01*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637682208951763463/
*This program is only used for technical exchanges in the industry.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*South Korean operator LG supports Huawei: Huawei does not have security issues*
2018-12-22 14:17:33
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637332947500270093/
On December 20th, Beijing time, according to US media reports, LG U+, a mobile operator from South Korea, refuted the growing concerns of Huawei’s equipment from China’s telecom giant, and the US government’s claim about the national security threat posed by Huawei’s equipment is also Give an attitude of opposition.




In fact, the rumors about Huawei's 5G security issue are still spread throughout the technology market; countries and enterprises headed by the United States have chosen to boycott Huawei and prevent the timing of relevant evidence. Huawei's development. At this moment, many countries have chosen to follow such a "false information."




On December 19th, Beijing time, the US "Bloomberg" reported that LG U+ executive director Ha Hyun-hwoi announced on the 19th that Huawei has invited third-party agencies to conduct equipment review, and believes that external investigation will not appear. Any relevant danger signals.




Recently, from the United States to Australia, and even Japan, Huawei has also begun to face the problem of ban, and European operators are increasingly cautious about Huawei's attitude, more and more cautious. This is the situation that Huawei is currently facing, and this situation is also a bit of a dull, unintentional follow-up, what can be exchanged?

According to news reports, at such a critical moment, LG U+ can choose to trust Huawei. This is tantamount to letting people who support Huawei and those who choose Huawei eat a reassurance.

According to a report by the South Asian "Asian Economy" media on December 19, LG+, a mobile operator involved in the establishment of a 5G mobile network in South Korea, expressed confidence in the security of Huawei's 5G devices.

For Huawei, Huawei has clearly expressed its willingness to disclose its source code, and can be viewed by the appropriate programmers at any time in order to understand the work and causes of certain computer programs. Of course, it is more important to check whether The problem of security vulnerabilities in the outside world.

According to this, LG U+ CEO Ha Hyun-hwoi said:

"Everyone has the opportunity to see a perfect solution to the security problem when they complete the review next year. In more than 170 countries using Huawei equipment, no one has ever raised any concerns about the security of Huawei equipment."




We get the trust of LG U+. I think everyone should know that Huawei's security performance is not a problem, but if you want more people's trust, you still need to constantly strive and break through!
https://www.toutiao.com/a6637332947500270093/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei will launch 10,000 mAh and support 40W fast charge mobile phone new products & Huawei P30 Pro information exposure: rear four photos, up to 40 million pixels*
https://www.ithome.com/html/android/402040.htm
2018-12-23 17:45:37 Source: IT House
According to the news from ChargerLAB, Huawei is developing a 40W SuperCharge super fast charging mobile power supply with charging voltage and current of 10V 4A and capacity of 10000mAh. It is expected to become the fastest mass production product in this capacity segment. In addition, such high power is mainly tailored for Mate 20 Pro and Glory Magic 2. At present, both models of Huawei support 40W super fast charge.









*
Huawei P30 Pro information exposure: rear four photos, up to 40 million pixels*

XDA broke the news that Rahman revealed on Twitter that reliable sources would send clues, and Huawei's P30 Pro will have a 10x optical zoom capability. At the same time, there are 4 cameras behind it, in addition to 3 traditional camera lenses, there is a fairly advanced 3D ToF component. In addition, according to the information of evleaks, P30 is three shots, supporting 5 times lossless light change, rear up to 40 million pixels, front 24 million pixels.





https://www.ithome.com/html/android/402040.htm
https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1620635964825905518&wfr=spider&for=pc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*British media: Huawei will reach hundreds of millions of pounds agreement with British telecom operator*

2018-12-23 19:23:55
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638147845004198404/




Data map

According to the British "Financial Times" news, British mobile telecommunications operator O2 revealed that the company will continue to use Huawei's equipment in the 5G test. It also confirmed that it has reached a £2 billion agreement with Huawei to establish a 5G network across the UK and is preparing to begin operations next year.





Data map

Recently, Huawei's 5G equipment and technology have been repeatedly treated unfairly in the world. However, Huawei is the only manufacturer in the industry that can provide end-to-end 5G systems. It has always maintained a leading position in the 5G field, with up to 50 partners in the world. A number of, and Huawei will also release 5G smart phones equipped with 5G chips, and will achieve commercial scale in the second half of 2019.





Data map

Huawei has been concentrating on research and development for so many years and maintaining a heart-oriented technology innovation. I believe that Huawei is the most representative large-scale technology company in China, and the future road will go further and further!
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638147845004198404/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei official declaration: Huawei's 5G technology leads competitors from 12 months to 18 months*
Mobile phone technology 2018-12-24 11:36:54
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638398579473908227/

Hu Houkun, the rotating chairman of Huawei, accepted an interview with foreign media and revealed Huawei’s true strength in killing all competitors in the world on 5G technology.

He said: "The advanced nature and maturity of our (Huawei) 5G technology are in a leading position in the industry (leading ahead!), you visited the Huawei Technology Lab this morning, I believe there are many "black" "Technology" is that these unique black technologies of Huawei have kept Huawei in a leading position in 5G (leading ahead!), these other technologies are not in control, and Huawei has participated in dozens of commercial testing of 5G networks around the world. Test data shows that Huawei's current technology maturity is at least 12 months to 18 months ahead of other companies in the industry! Now 5G technology will be deployed. Huawei is the leading company. Leading companies should be respected and encouraged because we bring Leading competition has promoted the development of the industry, and ultimately the whole society will benefit!

Huawei is indeed a big company now. It is not easy for us to make a decision, but once this decision is made, Huawei has never failed! We will definitely make the decision to make the result (this is too domineering). Now almost all operators are looking forward to building their 5G network with Huawei devices. They know that Huawei is the best now, only with the best equipment. Providing services at the fastest speed in order to obtain more competitive costs. Just like a race, several players are playing in the same arena. Now we (Huawei) are in the leading position, and the leading players have no reason to The future is not full of confidence, we have the confidence to go to the end of the first and have to rush! In the face of unfounded allegations against Huawei, we will also resolutely defend the company's reputation. We will never allow these allegations to damage our corporate reputation. Finally, I would like to share with you a Romance Roland's famous saying, "Real Heroism." After you recognize the truth of life, you still love life.” At Huawei, we have seen the difficulties we face, but we still love our cause! There is also a similar famous saying in Chinese: "The road is long and the line is going to be." This sentence means that the road is long and hard, but all the way will eventually reach the end, because we have already set off! ”







As for the strength of Huawei in 5G, the data of the German authoritative patent data company shows that Huawei's contribution to 5G standards and patents is far ahead. As shown in the following two figures, note that Haisi in the second figure is also Huawei's, the developer of the mobile phone core chip Kirin chip.













5G real-scale commercial use still needs to be completed by 2020, the United States released a fake 5G network, the funny is that the network speed is actually less than 150M, which is the initial network speed level of China's 4G. Even more hilarious is that Samsung mobile phones help operators to fake and mark 4G networks as 5G. This is the result of not using Huawei's most advanced equipment. Hu Houkun also said that third-party data shows that in the next four years, if the United States does not use Huawei 5G equipment technology, it will increase the equipment cost by 20 billion US dollars. And these must be paid for by ordinary people.

Recently, before the real commercial use of 5G, the Glory V20 mobile phone released the industry's shocking future 5G technology: link turbo, which can combine data traffic and WIFI traffic, and the speed will far exceed the pseudo 5G released by the United States.

This is Huawei's domineering, and you can't hide it if you want to hide it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Challenge Huawei: One plus mobile phone (52 million pixels + Snapdragon 855 chip + low price) about to launch*
2018-12-24 12:14:33
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638408281830195716/






In the current flagship mobile phone field, with the continuous development of technology, more and more new machines are on sale, and many new product technologies have been updated. For example, the previous Huawei Leica three-shot and drilling screen design, the iPhone's bang design, etc. are top-notch design methods, which are used and emulated by many mobile phone manufacturers. However, as a domestic mobile phone one plus, it is also the case that the recent addition of a 6T new machine has also been loved by many netizens, and there is no ugly bangs, the drop screen design is good. Recently, the foreign media brought a set of renderings about the new one, and the appearance of the machine is very good. The matching drilling screen design and the rear three-camera design are the biggest highlights.







One plus mobile phone as the flagship new machine made its debut. The design of the exposure is very high. There is no uniform for the bus, and the value is extra high. This one plus new machine uses a screen designed with a drill screen. If the front lens of the screen is not considered, then this new machine screen accounts for almost 95% of the design. It is said that the screen part of this one plus 7 new machine is equipped with a 6.5-inch QHD HD display touch screen design, the screen material is also Samsung's AMOLED touch screen design, the screen resolution of the machine is matched with 2160X3840 pixels to 4K level, clear The degree is also relatively good.







Huawei has been challenged. Why do you say that? Mainly the design of the front lens of this one plus seven new machine, it is obviously matched with the drilling screen design. This one plus new machine completely changed its design style, and at the same time removed the previous ugly bangs and water drop screen design, with the design of the new model like Huawei Nova4, but the only design different from Huawei Nova4 is to put the drilling screen design In the middle of the screen. It is said that the front lens of this new Huawei machine has an effective pixel of 24 million pixels. It also supports face recognition technology, supports HDR self-photographing and automatic beauty technology, and is very good in beauty technology.







Huawei Leica three shots are just appetizers. The design of the rear lens of this one plus 7 new machine is matched with three rear camera designs. The three cameras are in a vertical and beautiful way, which is different from Huawei P20Pro. The design position of the three-shot lens is placed in the middle. It is said that the effective pixels of the rear lens of this new machine are 24 million (f1.7) + 16 million (f1.8) + 12 million (f1.8) = 52 million pixels, and the machine also supports 5X. The optical zoom design supports OIS optical image stabilization technology and PDAF phase focusing technology. The rear lens of this new one is really good in design, which makes Huawei challenged.







"One plus" new mobile phone began to exert force, the design of the exposure opened, the bottom of the screen of this new machine completely canceled the design of the lower border, and the design of the frame is very narrow, almost can not see the next The border design can also be a "zero border" design. The fingerprint technology of this new plus machine is obviously not matched with the rear fingerprint technology, so it should be matched with the screen fingerprint recognition technology. This kind of fingerprint technology is also relatively mature for a new machine. The possibility of adopting the screen fingerprint recognition technology is relatively large, and this design method is also one of the more popular design methods at present and in the future.







As a new Chinese-made flagship new machine, the new addition of the new machine, the design of the exposure, the body material of this new plus machine is matched with the glass material to design its fuselage. And this glass material is the material of Connie Gorilla Glass 6, so in the wireless charging technology, everyone knows that it can not be matched. The main reason is that for a new machine, with Dash flash charging technology, this new plus machine does not talk about wireless charging technology. In addition, this one plus new machine is also equipped with a battery capacity of 4000 mAh, so in the fast charging technology of DASH flash charging Type-C data line, it can be fully charged in a short time.







One plus new machine is amazing, this one plus seven new machine's face value is very good, then in terms of performance configuration, it is also tough. However, this one plus 7 new machine is equipped with the latest processor of Xiaolong 855, so it looks at 8GB, 10GB of large memory space in terms of running memory. In the storage space with 256GB start, the maximum support for 512GB of space, this one plus 7 new machine in the overall performance configuration, are very powerful. According to foreign media analysts, this new one with 7 new machines and the price of the new machine, the price is not very expensive, compared to Huawei P20Pro, this one plus new machine is much cheaper, one plus The 6GB+256GB configuration of the 6T new machine is only 3999 yuan, so this one plus 7 mobile phone is not very expensive?







The stunning appearance of the new machine, the appearance value and performance configuration are very good, and this new machine also makes Huawei challenged. This new machine is also the rhythm of the domestic flagship debut. After the launch of this new machine, what do you think of the price of conscience? Will you pay for this new machine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei exceeds 200 million smartphone shipments, setting company record*

It credits the success of its P20 and Honor 10 phones, among others.

BY ABRAR AL-HEETI

DECEMBER 23, 2018 8:00 PM PST

Huawei has set a record for itself by shipping more than 200 million smartphones in 2018, the company said in a statement Sunday.

The Chinese phone maker said the numbers were largely driven by the success of products like its P20, Honor 10 and Mate 20 series. 

Huawei's smartphone shipments have grown from 3 million units in 2010, it added. Last year, it said it sold 153 million units. The company overtook Applein the second quarter of 2018 to become the world's second largest phone vendor, according to researcher Canalys.

"In the global smartphone market, Huawei has gone from being dismissed as a statistical 'other' to ranking among the Top 3 players in the world," Huawei said in its statement.

Despite its successes this year, Huawei has still faced some challenges, particularly with the US government. In February, US intelligence officials advised Americans not to purchase Huawei products out of fear they're being used to spy for the Chinese government. In January, AT&T pulled out of a deal to sell the Huawei Mate 10 Pro, and Verizon reportedly followed suit.

Still, Huawei is popular in places like China and Europe. More than 500 million people in over 170 countries use Huawei phones, according to the company. 

In August, the company raised its shipment forecast for 2018 from 180 million to 200 million, and said it aims to become the world's largest phone vendor by the end of 2019.

https://www.cnet.com/news/huawei-exceeds-200-million-smartphone-shipments-setting-company-record/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*The power of Huawei's Hisilicon TV chipset that you don't know*
Digital 3C 2018-12-23 23:29:25
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638209826553856519/
Huawei Haisi Kirin processor is the only Chinese mobile CPU chipset that can be mass-produced and widely used in China. What everyone knows now is that it is used on Huawei phones only.





*But what everyone doesn't know is that Huawei's Hisilicon chip is expanding its territory in the field of LCD TVs, gradually consuming its opponent's market share.*

As a global leader in TV sales for a long time, Sharp TV is a loyal customer of Huawei Hisilicon chips.





According to the data, today, 15 of Sharp's latest 21 TVs use Huawei Hisilicon chips. The good market performance allows Huawei HiS chip to win all TV orders of Sharp, and Haisi is still on the high-end route. In Sharp's 68880 yuan TV, the HiSilicon processor was used.

Why is the century-old brand Sharp choosing Heischip? First of all, Japan Sharp was acquired by Foxconn. In principle, it no longer resists Chinese chip makers. In addition, HiSilicon is indeed a good product, which is superior to competitors in performance, quality, reliability and cost performance.




In addition to Sharp, other domestic TV brands have also used the Haisi processor, it can be said that the Hisilicon chip basically occupied half of the domestic TV market.





Some people predict that Huawei will enter the TV market sooner or later. After all, TV is a part of smart home and has the role of an entrance. Now that there is a HiSilicon processor as a technology foundation, the emergence of Huawei TV is only a matter of time. Interestingly, Xiaomi TV is not willing to use Hisilicon chips, and the intention behind it is that they don't want to be restrained by their opponents.


After the "ZTE event", the urgency of China's development of its own chip industry was highlighted, and China was completely awakened. "It is not easy to use it."

We urgently need a company like Huawei to find a breakthrough in the field that foreign competitors do not pay attention to, and to complete the transcendence through continuous innovation and accumulation. TV chips are a starting point, and we hope that domestic chips will be able to compete with American giants in the field of mobile phones and PC processing chips in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Czech security council refutes warning from its cyber-watchdog over Huawei*
By Wang Yi Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/23 20:08:40

*Czech Republic denies its cyber watchdog’s ‘threat’ warning on telecom giant*



A Huawei Technologies Co logo sits on display inside an electronic goods store in Berlin on December 17. Photo: VCG

Czech Republic's National Security Council (NSC) denied the country's "security threat" warning on Chinese telecom giant Huawei on Friday, a move analysts said indicates that most countries will eventually choose to cooperate with the world's biggest producer of telecoms equipment despite the intense scrutiny toward the company in the West.

In the revision statement, Czech Republic's NSC said that the "security threat" warning issued by National Cyber and Information Security Agency (NCISA) on Tuesday was not based on technology analysis, and it had no right to comment on other countries' international political situations or legal political environment.

"Bidders for critical information infrastructure or major information systems procurement should not be put at a disadvantage, if there are no serious grounds related to national security," the statement said.

Czech Republic's denial was welcomed by Huawei. 

Li Jian, Huawei president for the European Area, said that the company believes its cooperation with partners in the country will not be affected. The company's global reputation, business and investments will not be compromised by groundless allegations.

"In the past 30 years, Huawei has maintained a good safety record by working with customers in more than 170 countries around the world," Li said. "Network security has always been our top priority." 

Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance, told the Global Times on Sunday that groundless "security" allegations toward Huawei amid the intense scrutiny in the West mainly shows the political prejudice hidden behind.

"Huawei's leading position in fifth-generation (5G) and semiconductor areas has evoked fears in countries which regard China as a strategic adversary," Wang said. 

"The security concern is more like an excuse."

In fact, more countries and companies have defended Chinese telecom giant Huawei amid global controversy over the "security threat" allegation on the telecom equipment suppliers, saying that they will continue cooperation or start new cooperation.

Recently, a statement by Germany's Federal Office of Information Security Head Arne Schoenbohm has made it clear that the most advanced 5G services by the Chinese telecom giant do not pose any visible security risk.

British mobile phone network provider O2 will go ahead with trialing Huawei's 5G equipment in January 2019, despite increasing political tension surrounding the Chinese telecoms firm.

The Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI) on Monday defended Huawei and urged the government not to take any decision in haste on the basis of "alleged concerns." 

Similar defending for Huawei has been seen from LG U+ CEO and Vice Chairman Ha Hyun-hwoi and Aldo Bisio, CEO of Vodafone Italy.

As the US and its close allies continue to move against Huawei, it has recently come to light that these allegations were baseless and lack evidence, Xiang Ligang, chief executive of telecom industry news site cctime.com, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"Most allegations were made by politicians based on assumptions," Xiang said.

"The US does not use any of Huawei's equipment, so how can they prove our products pose security threats," said Huawei Deputy Chairman Hu Houkun at a press event in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong Province on Tuesday.

Most of the countries and regions in the world will still use Huawei's 5G equipment, and a attitude shifts toward Huawei have already been seen in UK, India, and Czech Republic, said Xiang.

A global leader in 5G technology, Huawei's total revenue will exceed $100 billion this year, and is projected to see 20 percent growth in 2019, according to estimate by Xiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Kirin 985 exposure: will be applied firstly on P30 *
2018-12-24 10:48:04
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638385997476266509/
Recently, the editor of the foreign media xda-developers published a tweet and exposed news about Kirin's latest flagship platform. He said: Kirin 985 may become Huawei's next-generation flagship mobile platform. However, he also said that in addition to the name of the platform, other information is still unknown.








Huawei released the Kirin 980 at the IFA2018 conference in August this year, which is the world's first mobile platform to adopt the 7nm process technology. The CPU part uses a three-cluster solution, including two 2.6GHz A76 big cores, two 1.92GHz A76 cores, four 1.80GHz A55 small cores, and a GPU part with Mail-G76 GPU graphics solution, consisting of 10 cores. Composition. In addition, Kirin 980 has joined the dual-core NPU nerve processing unit.







The Kirin 985 exposed today is likely to be a modified version of Kirin 980. According to the improved model of other models of Kirin, Kirin 985 should not change much in terms of production process and core design compared with Kirin 980, but it is very large. Probability will start from the CPU / GPU frequency and other aspects to further improve the processing power.





▲Huawei P30 leaked photo

It is reported that the Kirin 985 will be used on the next generation of Huawei's flagship mobile phone, such as the Huawei P30 released in the next spring. If this is the case, it may stimulate the sales of Huawei P30 to a certain extent. After all, on P10 or P20, Huawei only equipped them with the same processor as the Mate series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*How Huawei has become the world's leader in the field of optical transmission*
Shobserver Author: Dai Hui 2018-12-25 06:19:34
https://www.shobserver.com/toutiao/html/123612.html?tt_group_id=6638690229530133000





Some time ago, Mr. Ren Zhengfei met with Sony Corporation Yoshida, and many media reported. There is such a paragraph:



Yoshida: The IT bubble is definitely a crisis for Huawei, but it is precisely after the IT bubble that Huawei has opened a gap with other Western companies. Do you recognize my opinion?



Ren Zhengfei: I believe that the IT bubble is a crisis for us and certainly a crisis for the West. At that time, we made up our minds to retreat to the lowest position. There is a strategy called “chicken rib strategy”, and chicken ribs are the most meatless. At that time, Nortel made the biggest mistake on the issue of light. Because of the excess, the light transmission was so cheap that many companies gave up. In contrast, low-end optical transmission technology is relatively simple, we will concentrate on finding opportunities here. We have already reached the lowest point, and we can't retreat. In areas where others don't do, we choose to seize the "chicken ribs" and work hard to develop. This product, at that time we should rank in the world in dozens of places, with the low-end optical transmission a little bit of success, a little bit going up, today we can lead in the field of optical communications.



Mr. Ren Zhengfei’s speech made me think. Without optical communication, there is no information age of ours today.



In the past, it was fiber-to-the-village or to the roadside. Now that the fiber is connected to every household, you can watch the big movie. The smartphone we use is also highly dependent on optical transmission. The traffic is very large, and the transmission pipelines for the base stations are all optical transmissions. In the future 5G era, the number of base stations will be 2-3 times that of 4G, and the amount of data will increase by many times. Optical transmission is even more important.



Chinese enterprises include optical transmission equipment manufacturers such as Huawei, ZTE, and Campfire, and optical fiber manufacturers such as Changfei, Hengtong, Zhongtian, Fenghuo, Fortis, and Special. Among them, Huawei is the world's largest manufacturer of optical transmission equipment. This history of optical transmission is worthy of record.








This picture was taken on December 1, 2018, and the overseas Chinese reunited. Huawei has entered the overseas powers and developed countries, and basically uses the optical transmission to play the striker. Zuo Erliang Guoshi, the author of "Coyote Breakout", opened the Russian market by light transmission as early as 1997, which is the first overseas Huawei! The left-hand Lingli Steel, the pioneer of the French representative office, opened the door to developed countries (NEUF) by light transmission. The third from the left is Dai Hui, the author of this article. In 2001, he saw in India that Huawei opened the door to India (BSNL) by means of optical transmission. Right a week, I was the sales manager of Huawei Terminal for NTT, the largest operator in Japan. The United States and Japan are SONET standards, which are different from the SDH format adopted by Huawei.





The start of China's optical transmission business



At the end of 1972, Zhao Yusen, a researcher at the Wuhan Academy of Posts and Telecommunications, heard that the United States was studying "optical fiber communication" - using glass wool for communication, and also proposed a research project to develop "fiber-optic communication."



At that time, the US fiber-optic communication was not yet commercially used, and China was isolated from the world. At that very moment, the objection was "academic command." Some leaders said at the conference: "How can the glass wire communicate! You don't want to mess with Zhao Weisen. It takes tens of millions. Are you responsible?"



However, Zhou Huasheng, deputy director of the Department of Science and Technology of the Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications, and Hui Tinggang, then director of the Science and Technology Department of Wuhan Institute, expressed support and said, "You can try." China has since slammed into the study of fiber-optic communications.







In 1977, Zhao Yusen (second from left), from the Wuhan Academy of Posts, discussed quartz glass smelting with his colleagues.



In 1976, Bell Labs opened the world's first practical fiber-optic communication line between Washington and Atlanta at a rate of 45 Mbps, which is capable of transmitting 45,000,000 "O" or "1" in one second.



What everyone knows is that in 1976, the Wuhan University of Posts and Telecommunications also opened a fiber-optic communication experimental circuit, the Wuhan Institute, and conducted a call experiment.



In 1979, Zhao Yusen, deputy chief engineer of Wuhan Institute of Posts and Telecommunications, and his research team pulled out China's first practical fiber with a loss of only 4 dB/km, which opened the curtain for China's fiber-optic communication industry.



In 1980, the inventor of optical fiber communication, Gao Song, visited Wuhan Institute. Seeing the optical fiber communication technology of Wuhan Institute, Gao Song said a word: "surprise".



Wuhan Institute of Posts and Telecommunications has accumulated a lot of PDH optical transmission. Fiber Optic Communications, Changfei Optical Fiber, and optical technology for devices are all "eggs" under the Wuhan Academy of Posts and Telecommunications.



Wuhan East Lake New Technology Industrial Development Zone, referred to as “Donghu High-tech Zone”, is also called “China·Optical Valley”. It is worth mentioning that the management committee has built the Jinghua Kexun desktop cloud system on optical communication, which has realized the extremely fast office.



Two flowers are blossomed, one for each table. The first to make an SDH system is another force.



In 1985, the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) adopted a series of standards for SONET (Synchronous Optical Network). SONET is a US standard and is only used in a few countries such as the US and Japan.



In 1989, the International Telegraph and Telephone Consultative Committee CCITT developed the SDH standard (synchronous digital series) with reference to the SONET concept, making it a general-purpose technical system that is not only suitable for optical fibers but also for microwave and satellite transmission, and is different from SONET. This is the European leading standard. China is taking the European route.



The SDH Synchronous Digital Series is a revolution in the Pseudo-Synchronous Digital Series PDH. Although it is highly dependent on the clock synchronization system, the benefit is that the transfer rate is faster.



When he graduated from Wuyou, he started working on fiber-optic communication in 1975 at the Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications (now Chongqing University of Posts and Telecommunications). In 1991, he served as director of the Digital Communications Research Office at the Ministry of Posts and Telecommunications in Chengdu. His team finally developed the SDH155/622Mbps equipment prototype as scheduled. In the synchronous digital communication, China has stood at the same time window with the world and realized SDH. He Hezhen won the second prize of National Science and Technology Progress Award.








He Hezhen did SDH equipment testing at the Institute of Telecommunications in the 1990s.



Synchronous digital optical transmission was originally the equipment that Batumi imposed on China's embargo. After the domestic development, it was immediately banned.



Despite missing the first launch of SDH (synchronous system), Wuyou relied on the industrial strength accumulated in the strong PDH era, and later came to the fore, making the first faster 2.5Gbps SDH in China, and later developed the campfire communication.



Academician He Hejun chose European standards and became the direction of China's industrial power. It also made European standards universally available in the world, except for a few countries such as the US and Japan.



Coincidentally, in the field of mobile communications, the European GSM/UMTS standard has also become the mainstream in the world, and the North American CDMA standard has declined.



There has been a big deal recently. The originator of the optical transmission, the fire communication and the same national team's Datang merged into the China Information and Communication Technology Group, we dubbed the "big fire", "fire big", "bee sugar" company.



Huawei optical transmission started



In 1994, Li Yinan of Xueguang Electronics used PDH quasi-synchronous optical transmission technology in C&C08's Wanmen machine design to realize internal broadband communication between AM/CM and each BM module. It is said that only Lucent adopted such a high-level design at the time, and other manufacturers used the bus method.



After C&C08 successfully entered the market and sold it, in 1996, Huawei began to develop its own optical transmission equipment. Huang Yaoxu, who is involved in the development of the switch, is the general manager.



At that time, PDH was widely used in China, and the more advanced SDH was used very little, and it was not mature in the whole world.



In the end, is it short-cut and cut into PDH, or is it developing SDH for the future? Huawei finally chose SDH technology, which is said to be Li Yinan’s rush decision.








Li Yinan in 1999 (first release)



The old thing, the first thing is to dig people.



Xiaonian Qinghong, the first team in the country to make SDH, joined Huawei. He said an anecdote: When I first joined the work, several young people had a business trip in the middle of the night and could not live in the other party's guest house. In a hurry, they called Yu Hejun in the middle of the night to complain, so that they would not sleep on the streets.



Wu's industrialization ability is very strong, and Huawei and ZTE have dug a lot of people. Insider Rex broke the news, and Ms. Fang Wei, vice president of ZTE, was dug into Shenzhen.



In early 1997, Shi Hongqiang led the development of SDH 155/622Mbps equipment.



The earliest brand of Huawei optical transmission products is "SBS", the original meaning is SDH BACKBONE SYSTEM (SDH backbone network), we laughed as "stupid not stupid". After entering the Korean market, it was the same name as SBS TV, which is equivalent to China's CCTV. Later it was changed to OptiX.



In October 1997, I came to Huawei for an interview. In the hall of the service building, there is a pile of "Huaweirenbao", and there is an article "Excellent young people come to use clothes!" ", the article wrote: After two years of service, the future can be an excellent R & D expert, market experts.



Xu Zhijun gave me an interview and asked a question: Are you logical thinking or image thinking? I am categorically saying: logical thinking! He knocked the table: Ok, pass!



Later, some other colleagues said that he asked the same question, even if he answered the image, it was the same.



The first stop was to assemble the SBS155/622 transmission equipment at the Xixiang production base. The island’s surname is Huang, and his home island is “Peach Blossom Island”. Xixiang is very biased, but now it is the concept of Qianhai, 60,000 flat.



The function of the device at the time was simple. I remember that it is particularly clear that an "8" word network is sold to customers, but only two "O" type networks can be delivered. In the intermediate nodes, one ring is demultiplexed and then reused. On the ring, I was also confused.



The equipment is not very stable. Once, the clock is always out of sync. Yan Jie, the person in charge of the manufacturing department, called the pilot colleague to solve the problem: it must be done, and it is impossible to go! He used to be the leader of the pilot test, and Yu Wei is still there. Yan Jie is from the light transmission town of Wuhan.



Re-post graduate Zhang Li went to Guangzhou Book City on weekends and dragged a small car, Wei Leping's "Optical Synchronous Digital Transmission Network", which is the "Bible" of light transmission. We have one.



There is a Jiang surnamed colleague who is actually from the Wuhan University of Posts and Telecommunications. He told a story that Wuyou had bought a very expensive imported equipment. If the enemy is on the verge of security, the security department will start from the customs, escorting trucks to Wuhan all the way, and at the rest of the night, they will also be armed with guns. In the previous paragraph, I heard that when Dongda bought the Honeywell minicomputer in 1980, it was also a routine.



At noon on the mat in the morning, lying in the middle of a row of high-rise cabinets, the small lights that are close to each other flash, like a starry sky.



Because of the drag, I didn't have the same line as them, and Montenegro went to install the machine. The production headquarters is lacking, and I stayed here for a year.



The transmission is too simple, there is only one form on the maintenance terminal. I want to learn a difficult point, so I switched to the access network department. Now, the core of the access network is optical transmission (PON and other technologies).



Many years later, I realized that a product that looks simple may have a higher income, such as the power supply of Huawei Electric-Emsen system. However, regret is already late. Since then, Dai Hui has become a Huawei veteran step by step.



Faster and faster



The middle beam was responsible for the development of 2.5Gbps equipment. In November 1997, Huawei successfully achieved a breakthrough in the backbone network on 2.5G. G is the 9th power of 10.



The first Shenzhen High-Tech Fair was held in 1999, and Premier Zhu Rongji was unveiled in person. Lucent (LUCENT) is a high-level device. Huawei research and development of the small soldier Yang Weizhou, they rushed over, very admired to touch the black lacquered cabinet, worship.



Lucent is one of the originators of optical transmission and the biggest player of 2.5G technology that year. Technology comes from the famous Bell Labs.



It is said that a customer was invited to visit Lucent’s global headquarters and had a very good command hall. Chinese customers have found that they can see and control optical transmission equipment in any part of the world.



Also in 1999, there was an incident in which the Chinese Embassy in Yugoslavia was attacked because of the "wrong map."



At that time, I pushed GSM in Shaanxi and Shanxi. Both places tried their best but failed. However, Zhang Guisheng of Taiyuan and Lao Tang of Xi'an Office are very excited: 2.5G optical transmission has entered the provincial backbone network. In Jiangsu, where I worked before, the main equipment could not enter the network for several years, so it was lifted and the optical transmission was the first to break through.



In 2000, Cai Wenjie, who was "airborne" from the foreign company Fujitsu to the Huawei optical network, most admired Huawei's 2.5G optical transmission equipment, which can directly up and down the 2Mbps signal, subverting Lucent, Alcatel, Nortel, Siemens, Fujitsu, and Ma. The 2.5G of giants such as Kenny can only go directly to the traditional practice of 155/622Mbps interface. At that time, it was called "artifact", and it was impossible to attack. The customer said it was amazing. This is related to Huawei's own development of a powerful cross-chip, which will be discussed later.



Based on a single wavelength 2.5 Gbps technology, DWDM (wavelength division multiplexing) was later used to transmit 16 wavelengths of light on a single fiber, which is equivalent to a 16-fold increase in capacity. Later it developed to 32 waves or more.



Gao Wei is responsible for the development of 10Gbps SDH equipment, and in 2000, the first commercial success in Guangzhou. He is my classmate at Southeast University.



Optical transmission is the sharpest weapon in the big country market



In 1997, Liang Guoshi signed Huawei's first overseas commercial contract in Bryansk, Russia, which is optical transmission. The amount of this project is tens of thousands of dollars, not the so-called 36 dollars.



"Coyote Breakout" wrote: It is very strange that the meal was arranged in the sauna, the form was not only informal, but also invited an irrelevant person - the director of a local brewery, he brought a large bucket Raw beer. At that time, everyone was naked and naked, white wine, red wine, beer mixed drink... Every time I was dizzy, I went into the sauna, steamed a sweat and came out again, people were awake, and then drank. Finally, Mr. Galleyek told me that no equipment supplier can drink with us like you, Alcatel can't do it, Siemens can't do it... I know clearly that Mr. Galleco is not entirely emotional. Because of price and service considerations, he has already decided to cooperate with us, although in addition to price and service, feelings play a very important role.



In 1998, Peng Zhongyang from Harris Micro was working with me at the Xixiang Production Headquarters. We tied the harness and I was a little faster. He threw the wire harness and screamed in the sky: I didn't assemble it, I want the next line! A look of "Yan Ke An Zhi Hong Hong Zhi Zhi".



He really went to the Russian Bryansk guard. Later, when I came back from Russia, I was very happy. I said: I was a foreigner in that place, walking down the street, a bunch of children followed, drinking at the bar, a bunch of beautiful girls winking!



He is a very humorous person, and the photos on the Internet are sitting in ruins. Guan Wei is the president of China.



In 2000, after the IT bubble burst, I was responsible for technical negotiations on the GSM project in the Uzbek capital region, with 10 points of SDH equipment in the base station. There was a legend at the time that each major product broke through a country and was awarded 1 million to the team. However, in the end it was a big flicker, which made people quite lost.



In January 2001, I went to work in India, and the representative was Liu Qi. This year, the Indian market has achieved a long-awaited breakthrough, which is the 2.5G optical transmission national backbone network of India's largest state-owned operator BSNL (equivalent to China Telecom).



At the same time, the Indian GSM network test I was responsible for was dead and alive. The core switching network needs to enter the big country, and it must be compatible with various standards and signaling, which is extremely complicated.



Optical transmission is very easy to get the Indian network! Why is light transmission easy to enter big countries? Yang Weizhou, an engineer who has worked as an optical transmission R&D and international marketing company, said that the main reason is that optical transmission is a very standard pipeline, both of which are standard service interfaces (STM155 or 622 interfaces, standard E1 interfaces, etc.).



Huawei's transmission business has been carried out smoothly, and Indian customers are very satisfied. BSNL feels that it is still unfinished. In order to obtain better prices, it has introduced Huawei's old rival ZTE. In ZTE's book, it was reported that in July 2002, ZTE officially obtained the national transmission backbone network project of the Indian state-owned operator BSNL.



In Germany, optical transmission equipment was sold to a small operator, and Ren Zhengfei boasted to the German market. The customer asked, what is the operator's ranking? Ren Zhengfei took the opportunity to answer and said: I heard that it is not the first. Later, I asked the representative Xia Xiaohu. He said the truth, that is, a municipal company (water, electricity), he has an underground pipeline, and he pulled the fiber by the way, and the rental bandwidth is profitable. However, it is not easy for Huawei, a equipment manufacturer starting from a developing country, to break through the German market.



In 2002, the first single in France was the optical transmission of the new operator NEUF. Previously, Alstom of France brought Huawei into the Czech private network transmission market and established a reputation.



British BT's 21CN selection, Huawei spent the old nose, and finally the optical transmission benefited the most. The British domestic market is not large, but the Commonwealth countries generally recognize the results of BT selection, and suddenly entered many countries.



In 2007, the British Marconi bankruptcy auction, including optical transmission assets, Huawei participated in the bid, but lost to Ericsson. However, Ericsson did not revitalize this asset, but ended up with a large layoff in the UK. The British government has painstakingly thought about pulling Huawei into the telecommunications research and development in the UK, especially the Internet of Things.



In poor countries, light transmission has not developed well. The old and the young are poor, the infrastructure is too poor, the demand is not enough, the optical transmission cannot be applied in a large amount, and the microwave transmission is more convenient. For example, in Cambodia, where I worked in 2001, Huawei sold a lot of GSM base stations, basically using microwaves for transmission, and the Phnom Penh office actually used satellites to access the Internet.

Transmission distance is getting farther and farther



In the development of optical transmission, there is a key technology for long transmission distances.



Ren Zhengfei said: We have a global leader and the first share of the product, a key technology that surpasses competitors in terms of function and performance, which we obtained by purchasing the technology of a foreign company. We have searched for and selected a leading manufacturer of ultra-long optical transmission technology and product solutions. The company has invested more than $70M. Its technology is mainly used in long-haul optical transmission systems. The status of the network is very important. Considering that its products and technologies have high market value, they finally decided to purchase the technology. After technology transfer and secondary development, as well as necessary legal procedures, integrated development was completed in just 9 months, and products with new key technologies were successfully introduced, achieving large capacity and long distance (4,600 km) without Optical transmission of electrical relays.



Launched in 2003, the transmission distance has been greatly extended, and it has developed rapidly in the relevant market. From the initial global long-distance transmission manufacturers, it has rapidly grown into the world's first manufacturer in the long-distance transmission market in 2005, and Maintain a solid position.



However, such achievements have also aroused the vigilance of the United States. Later, Huawei’s acquisition of advanced technology has hindered the “3leaf” incident.



Huawei optical transmission equipment, there is also a major technology entry, is combined with IP (Internet Protocol).



With the development of the Internet, IP-based (Internet)-based businesses are booming.



The optical department has dug up the number of people, greatly enhanced the IP capabilities, the system can directly go up and down with various IP-based interfaces, remember to call MSTP (Multi-Service Transfer Platform), which refers to the implementation of TDM, ATM, Ethernet based on the SDH platform. Access, processing, and transmission of services such as the network, providing a multi-service node for unified network management.



Datacom does not accept the loss, but also dug the person who transmits the light, directly on the IP switch! The two departments played in the market of the Metropolitan Area Transmission Network (METRO). Operators have the benefit of fishermen and often deliberately provoke the internal struggle of Huawei.



This is the "between the left and the right", an interesting story in the history of Huawei. Later, the two departments were merged and called the “transportation network” before they came to an end.



Cisco is doing IP router and switch business, and now it is one of the largest optical transmission manufacturers in the world. This is the reason.



Huawei later also engaged in a bunch of gimmicks such as Intelligent Optical Network (ASON). On the day I left in 2014, I did not figure out what it was. But it doesn't matter, because you never have to understand it again. The OptiX OSN 9800 series below is one of them.



Ren Zhengfei’s incomprehensibleness to Nortel’s optical transmission



In the first article, you can see the feelings of the boss on Nortel Daihatsu.



Before the bubble burst, Nortel spent a lot of power to develop 10G and 10G-based Dense Wavelength Division Multiplexing (DWDM), and promoted it globally, pushing the development of the 10G industry chain, including equipment and fiber.



Nortel’s market capitalization reached one-third of the total market value of the Canadian stock market. If a wise person cashes in at a high position, it is a winner in life.



In the bubble era, the fiber was repaired too much, but there was not enough content to run at all. After the bubble burst, many constructions stopped.



With the bursting of the IT bubble, both Nortel and Lucent have suffered heavy losses.



In order to make a big income during the boom, we provided a lot of credit support for customers with insufficient credit. I visited a small Indian operator with a big sign in the hall, and Lucent joined several banks to provide $900 million in credit (Lucent provided guarantees). If the customer can't afford the money or deliberately doesn't pay back, Lucent will lose money.



A few years later, another spring of light transmission was ushered in.



YouTube is a video site, and the early company was located in San Bruno, California. Registered on February 15, 2005, it was created by Chinese American Chen Shijun and others to allow users to download, watch and share videos or short films.



YouTube has greatly consumed the bandwidth of optical transmission redundancy, and optical transmission has since entered the prosperous era of 10G.



Optical transmission did not bring a fatal blow to Nortel, and it was the mobile communication strategy mistake that really dragged down Nortel.



Nortel has made a big bet on CDMA and WIMAX, but in the end it is a GSM and UMTS route.







After Yang Zhenning and Li Zhengdao, Dr. Gao Kun became the third Chinese to win the Nobel Prize in Physics.



In 1960, Gao Kun entered ITT (International Telephone and Telegraph Company of the United States), a European central research institute based in the United Kingdom - Standard Telecommunications Experiments (SRL), where he worked for ten years.



In 1966, by studying the structure of the waveguide and the loss properties of the medium, it was found that the loss of the glass fiber is caused by the metal impurities in the glass, the high-purity glass medium can realize optical communication, and finally the Dangdang glass medium is calculated. When the loss is less than 20dB/km, the speed of light communication can be realized.



He published the paper "Optical Frequency Medium Fiber Surface Waveguide", which provides a theoretical basis for the application of optical fiber in communication. The popular explanation is that once the glass purity and composition are solved, the glass that is common in life can make optical fibers and transmit information efficiently.








He published the paper "Optical Frequency Medium Fiber Surface Waveguide", which provides a theoretical basis for the application of optical fiber in communication. The popular explanation is that once the glass purity and composition are solved, the glass that is common in life can make optical fibers and transmit information efficiently.



This kind of thinking is naturally full of rumors. It is not easy to make a fiberglass with a loss of less than 20dB/km. It is important to know that the best optical glass in the world was a Ziss camera lens from Germany. The loss is 700dB/km, and the conventional glass loss is about a few. 10,000 dB/km. Therefore, the authoritative experts at Bell Labs at the time concluded that fiber-optic communications had no future.



However, Dr. Gao Kun was not discouraged. In order to find the "glass without impurities", Dr. Gao Kun ran a lot of places and went to many glass factories.



Yao Lingzhi, winner of the Turing Award, said: His innovation is unimaginable. The fastest medium of communication was the metal wire. The amazing imagination of Dr. Gao Kun was incredible to many people.



Dr. Gao Kun's persistence touched Corning, the world's largest glass company at the time. After reading Gao's research, he spent 30 million US dollars. In 1970, he successfully developed the loss of 20dB/km fiber.



After seeing the feasibility of fiber-optic communication, Bell Labs researchers began to believe in Dr. Gao Kun's research, and in 1970 also began to study fiber-optic communications. In 1974, Bell Labs invented a method for making low-loss fibers called improved chemical vapor deposition (MCVD). The fiber loss dropped to 1 dB/km.



At the same time, in 1970, Bell Labs of the United States, NEC of the Japanese electric company and the Soviet Union successively developed a double heterojunction semiconductor laser that continuously operated at room temperature. The combination of these two technologies has promoted the renaissance of optical communication, and has promoted the transition of communication technology from laboratory research to practical use of optical fiber communication. Therefore, 1970 was called the "first year" of optical communication.



In 1976, Bell Labs of the United States successfully conducted a 45 Mbit/S fiber-optic communication system test in Atlanta.








Dr. Gao Kun said in an interview: At present, there is no other substance that can replace fiber.



Bell Labs belonged to AT&T American Telephone and Telegraph Corporation and later split Lucent. Lucent’s optical transmission equipment business was once the largest in the world.



Nortel, Alcatel, Siemens, Marconi, Japan's Fujitsu and other companies have also done it, there are many small businesses.



In 1996, Dr. Gao Kun was elected as a foreign academician of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Also in that year, the Purple Mountain Observatory of China named an asteroid "3463" internationally as "Asteroid Gao Kun ".



"Your research has completely changed the world and promoted the development of the United States and the world economy. I am proud of you and the world owes you a great deal of people." US President Barack Obama said.



Dr. Gao Kun is not only a scientist but also an educator. He has established the Electronics Department of the Chinese University of Hong Kong and has served as the President of the Chinese University of Hong Kong. On September 23, 2018, Dr. Gao Kun died in Hong Kong at the age of 84. The spirit of the gentleman will last forever.



Conclusion



I have already published Huawei's history of wireless, mobile phones and chips. Today, I wrote about Huawei's history of optical transmission and added another short board.



After the employee leaves, there is no socially competitive product line, not a good product line!



Liu Chengmin, the former vice president of Tencent, is a member of Huawei Optical Network!



KU Lao Yang, the current management of Tencent, was previously the head of the Asia-Pacific optical transmission business.



Sun Yelin, the former head of optical transmission research and development, is now working as a business incubator.



The aforementioned Cai Wenjie airborne listed company Suzhou Tongding Internet executives, successfully led a traditional cable manufacturing company to carry out a strategic transformation.



Deng Shi, who used to talk to me about PPT for foreign clients, is now doing robot education in Nanshan.



Zhang Yujun, technical partner of Mingrui Ideal AOI (Automatic Visual Inspection), was a small soldier in optical transmission research and development N years ago. Octavia is already a world-class company in the field of SMT AOI, and now it has entered the field of chip packaging.



The lithium battery testing industry, the founder of Hengyi, Wang Shoumo is also a small soldier of optical transmission research and development.



End with the expectation of fiber-optic online Liu Wei: The achievements of Huawei Optical Network today are based on the achievements of the technical team of state-owned research institutes and telecom equipment factories including Academician Zhao Weisen and Academician Qi Hezhen, and the foundation of strong support from the upstream and downstream of the industry chain. on. We look forward to the excellent students who can return to the whole industry and drive the entire optical communication industry chain of China including optical components. A unique show is not spring!



(Author Dai Hui, this article only represents the author's personal opinion)

Editor-in-Chief: Wang Haiyan Text Editor: Wang Haiyan
https://www.shobserver.com/toutiao/html/123612.html?tt_group_id=6638690229530133000

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China Is Beating the US in 5G - That's Why the US Is Attacking Huawei (Russian TV News)*

_The universal US surveillance of everyone outside of America could be in serious trouble_

Michael Quinn Wed, Dec 19, 2018 


This is Russia’s #1 anchor, and he is usually very on-the-money, especially on all things Chinese - this info is probably coming from Chinese sources.







*He explains that if the world adopts Chinese 5G technology -- they have beaten the US to the punch on this one, and are already rolling it out on a massive global scale -- then US universal surveillance of everyone outside of America is in serious trouble.* It’s that simple.

Little Miss Meng seems like such a nice lady, weird that the globalists would go after her like that. Now it all makes sense.

Transcript below:




*Transcript:*

From now on, when speaking of America, we always keep China in mind. The whole world seems to be doing the same. *This is because China challenged what America considers unchallengeable - its technological leadership.*

But the real balance of power is now such that China, which has managed to focus on its priorities, is going forward in this sphere, leaving America behind. Thus, the Chinese and their transnational company Huawei are now ahead of the rest of the world in the development of 5G telecommunications networks.

*If someone has questions, Huawei now has 180,000 employees and provides its services in over 170 countries around the world. Huawei was founded in China as a private company during the years of Gorbachev's perestroika, in 1987.* Ten years later, Russia became its first foreign market.

Now they have impressive results. Of course, Korea's Samsung phones are now the most popular in the world, but China's Huawei is the second most popular. *They put America's iPhones into third place. *The US is very sensitive about it. Washington doesn't observe the proprieties in such cases.

Washington is ordering its allies to ban Huawei’s 5G networks in their countries, even if contracts have already been signed. The daughter of Huawei’s CEO was arrested in Canada at the request of the Americans. This is unlikely to be of any help, but simply there seems to be a hysteria in the US. In response, the Chinese arrested two prominent Canadians, *just in case, as bargaining chips.*

But this isn't the biggest thing. *Beijing is acting on a larger scale. *In fact, they're buying Africa with its resources, uniting Eurasia through the new Silk Road, building relations with Russia, and are aiming at becoming the leader in AI development. Entire cities are being built for this near Beijing and in the south of China, but now, *by the total capacity of supercomputers, China, not the US, is first in the world.*

There's another piece of news.* Last Friday, we learned that to test various theories of particle physics, China is already building a supercollider, the largest hadron collider on the planet, a monster with a circumference of 62 miles.* Let me remind you that the Large Hadron Collider in Switzerland, built with Russia's participation, is 16 miles in circumference.

It's the largest one in the world, so far. Today, it is still the largest experimental facility on the planet. In China, there will be one four times as large by 2028. The published project is a bid for global leadership in the field of particle physics.

*Against this background, American sanctions, trade wars, and the refusal to negotiate security issues, and illegal arrests, whether of Russians or Chinese, look like futile, archaic actions. In truth, they're extremely unpleasant.*

Here are Alexander Khristenko and Anastasiya Sakhovskaya reporting on the clash of titans between China and the USA from the two capitals.

It's difficult to recognize this tired, frightened woman as the top manager of one of the largest corporations in the world. Meng Wanzhou is the CFO, which is actually the second highest role, in the Chinese company Huawei. They hugged her, as if in an attempt to protect and support her when she was leaving the court and put her into an SUV. The judge released Wanzhou on bail of $7.5 million under round-the-clock in-person surveillance.

They also put a GPS bracelet on her. Prior to that, Wanzhou spent nearly two weeks in a Canadian jail after she was arrested at the Vancouver airport while in transit at the request of the US without any explanation.

Presumably, Huawei's violation of the US sanctions against Iran is involved. By all indications, the representatives of the global financial and technological elite, in this case, the Chinese, haven't been treated like that in the Anglo-Saxon world.

Justin Trudeau, Prime Minister of Canada: "We are a country with an independent judicial system; the judicial authorities will make decisions without any political interference. There's an investigation going on, and it is inappropriate for me to comment on it."

*But Donald Trump commented on it, and he did it in such a way that there is now little doubt about the political nature of this story. The US president claimed that he could interfere with the arrest of Huawei's CFO if it helped the US to sign a trade deal with China. *The Justice Department rejected this option, saying that they are engaged in the prosecution of violators of American laws, but not in trade. *But Secretary of State Pompeo supported Trump's approach.*

Mike Pompeo, US Secretary of State: *"When making any decisions, we always need to adopt a balanced approach and take the US's interests into consideration, especially in the international arena."*

Beijing seems to have understood at once that true gentlemen always play by the rules, and if that doesn't work, they change the rules. That's why the response was severe. In China, two Canadians were arrested on suspicion of undermining national security. The Canadian Foreign Minister Chrystia Freeland meticulously picked her words.

Chrystia Freeland, Canadian Foreign Minister: "A Canadian citizen contacted us because Chinese officials asked him questions face-to-face. But since then, we haven't managed to contact him."

In the US, the State Department also made an alarming statement about China's retaliatory actions.

Robert Palladino, Deputy Spokesperson of the State Department: "We urge China to stop all forms of arbitrary detention and to respect freedoms within the framework of international consular conventions and the obligations in the field of protecting human rights."

Meanwhile, in Congress, they began to frighten its allies with Huawei. They can't let the Europeans switch, for example, to the *advanced Chinese 5G technology, which, unlike the American one, is already available on the market*.

Ted Cruz, Republican Senator: "The Chinese company Huawei has put itself in a dominant position by providing a communications infrastructure throughout the world."

The USA, Canada, Australia, the UK, and New Zealand, which are participants in total signals intelligence in the framework of the Five Eyes project, resent this. They're worried about a possible leakage of personal user data.

Bill Priestap, Assistant Director of the FBI's Counterintelligence Division: "The user data these companies possess can be used by the Chinese government however they want. That's what I'm extremely concerned about."

Ultimately, their claims are on China itself.

John Cornyn, Republican Senator: "China is an economic monster that has no respect for the authority of law."

*But despite the intimidation, many countries are determined to cooperate with Beijing.* The arrest of Huawei's top manager is a declaration of war in the field of high technology. There's a battle for control over global communications in the near future, which means to dominate the world. So this clash between the USA and China is just the beginning.

https://russia-insider.com/en/china...y-us-attacking-huawei-russian-tv-news/ri25717

*Huawei Cloud Medical AI wins again*
*华山论剑：华为云医疗AI再夺魁*
原创 华为云 2018-12-24 16:39:17
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638471232352158222/
2018年12月12日，华为云医疗影像AI团队在超声图像分割与测量领域再获技术突破，在Grand-Challenge大赛的胎儿超声影像头围测量比赛（HC18）上以1.89mm的平均绝对误差取得第一。

*什么是Grand-Challenge？*
Grand-Challenge是一个医学影像分析比赛的国际化顶级平台，致力于为前沿医学图像算法研究提供统一的数据和标准进行比较，进而更好的促进医疗技术发展。多年来吸引了数以千计的国际一流研究团队参加，其比赛数据和结果常作为论文被发表在MICCAI等国际医疗影像顶级会议上。本次HC18比赛同样吸引了来自世界各地的超过100多个顶尖的大学与科研机构参与，包括香港中文大学、中国科学院、加拿大女王大学等。

截止日前，Grand-Challenge HC18比赛结果排名(https://hc18.grand-challenge.org/evaluation/results/)如下：













*AI, escort the healthy development of the fetus*
胎儿头围，是指绕胎头1周的最大长度，通常可以评估胎儿头部的大小，从而预测胎儿的发育状况。如果孕妇记不清末次月经时间，就可以通过B超检测来预测胎龄，推测预产期，进行胎龄评估还可以推断胎儿的发育情况，如是否有发育迟缓等。因此胎儿头围的测量对预测胎儿发育具有重要意义。







*医疗影像华山论剑，华为挑战技术高点*
据悉，华为基于自有HCNet算法的深度神经网络图像分割模型，在业界通用图像分割神经网络模型基础上，融合GAN技术、多尺度孔洞卷积技术、设计新型Loss函数等多种新型技术，重点解决小样本学习，超声图像对比度低，胎头边缘模糊等难点痛点问题，刷新胎儿头围测量业界记录，并在超声图像分割领域打下了扎实的技术基础。

图像分割在医学超声图像的定量、定性分析中均扮演着重要的角色，它直接影响到后续的分析、处理工作。正确的分割是从超声图像作为临床应用准确提取诊断信息的保证，也是临床中进行定量分析的重要一环。

华为医疗影像团队表示，此次超声图像分割技术取得第一表明，在这一细分领域，华为医疗影像识别的技术已经达到业界先进水平。他们将持续攻克难题，探索人工智能技术在超声、病理、CT、MRI、内镜等医疗图像领域实践应用，不断挖掘人工智能在多种医疗场景下应用的可能，以提高病理图像检测的效率和准确率，用科技为人类健康贡献力量。

*Huawei Cloud, using AI to create social value*






10月13日，华为全联接大会2018发布了AI战略和全栈解决方案，华为云作为全栈AI的一部分，致力于将人工智能以更加便捷的方式供企业和开发者使用，如昇腾系列芯片，ModelArts开发平台等等，华为云企业智能EI的多种解决方案，将与行业一起利用AI+大数据+云计算实现产业升级和改造。

每一次新的技术来临，都意味着重构和机遇。

华为云，一个尊重数据主权的云，一个全栈top级的技术伙伴，一个全球化的商业伙伴。

点击下方“了解更多”，了解华为云！

*2018 Hurun China brand international innovation Top Ten(DJI, Haier, Huawei, Lenovo, OPPO, Tsingtao, Huawei Honor, TCL, VIVO and Xiaomi)*
胡润百富 2018-12-24 20:52:14
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638541688996364814/




（2018年12月21日，广州）胡润研究院携手知识产权与企业服务资源共享平台汇桔网，联合发布《汇桔网·2018胡润品牌榜》（WTOIP·Hurun Most Valuable Chinese Brands 2018），200强最具价值中国品牌上榜。同时发布《2018胡润中国品牌国际化创新十强》（Hurun Chinese Brands Global Innovators 2018 Top 10）和《2018胡润中国创新品牌50强》（Hurun Most Innovative Chinese Brands 2018 Top 50），这是胡润研究院连续第十三年发布胡润品牌榜，以及第一年发布“中国国际化创新品牌榜”和“中国创新品牌榜”。





200强中，非国有品牌占六成，国有品牌占四成。上榜门槛为30亿元，百强的上榜门槛为110亿元，均与去年相同。品牌价值超过1,000亿元的有14个，比去年减少2个。前十名的品牌价值总和占整张榜单近四成。

*DJI, Haier, Huawei, Lenovo, OPPO, Tsingtao, Huawei Honor, TCL, VIVO and Xiaomi*
此次，*大疆、海尔、华为、联想、OPPO、青岛啤酒、荣耀、TCL、VIVO和小米*入围《2018胡润中国品牌国际化创新十强》。胡润表示：“这十个品牌是海外市场做得最具创新力的品牌。手机是最成功国际化的本土品牌。最早为海外消费者所认识的是航空公司，而现在，都被这些手机品牌远远超越了。”

《2018胡润中国品牌国际化创新十强》





大疆

大疆是全球无人机行业的引领者，自2006年创立以来，客户已经遍布100多个国家，其主要市场在海外，而北美和欧洲是最重要的两个版块。据悉，大疆约有80%的收入来自中国以外的市场。无人机产业市场调研公司Skylogic Research的数据显示，大疆在北美售价1000美元至2000美元的无人机市场，达到86%的份额。

海尔

海尔创立于1984年，在全球100多个国家均有销售。早在1998年，海尔就提出国际化战略，并于2012年开始，踏上海外并购之路，从日本的三洋，到新西兰的斐雪派克、美国的通用家电，再到意大利的Candy，并购足迹遍布五湖四海。2018上半年海尔财报显示，其海外营收占总营收的40%；并在全球建立了108个制造中心，覆盖全球6大洲40个国家。

华为

华为自1996年实施国际化战略，业务遍及全球170多个国家和地区。2018年第二季度，华为出货量为5420万部，首次超越苹果，成为全球第二大智能手机厂商。在除美国以外的市场，华为持续数年实现增长，其中亚太市场增长最为明显，而且，华为在欧洲的市场品牌辨识度持续提升。

联想

作为个人电脑和移动技术的全球领军企业，联想一直致力于国际化发展，其海外市场主要由美洲、欧洲/中东非洲以及亚太市场三大部分构成，美洲市场是联想海外业务中重点扶持的区域市场，其营收占比长期处于海外市场首位，仅次于中国区的营收占比。根据联想集团2017/2018财年报告，联想国际市场营收占总营收比例为75%，达到历史新高。

OPPO

作为目前全球出货量排名靠前的智能手机品牌，OPPO一直稳扎稳打地进行海外市场拓展，自2009年开启全球布局，于同年4月进入泰国市场。同时，在全球设立了6大研发中心，分别位于硅谷、日本、北京、上海、深圳和东莞。根据IDC的三季度全球销量榜，OPPO海外销量890万台排名国内手机产商第三。其在亚洲市场更是以微弱优势位列第一，占据了16%的市场份额。

青岛啤酒

青岛啤酒是最早进入国际市场的中国品牌之一，财报显示，2018年上半年，青岛啤酒营业收入同比增长0.6%，并于2017年行销全球100个国家和地区，海外销量同比增长17.5%。今年11月，青岛啤酒皮尔森从来自全球51个国家、2344款啤酒产品中脱颖而出，荣获“2018欧洲啤酒之星”大奖。

荣耀

作为华为旗下子品牌，自2013年推出以来，荣耀无论销量还是利润都持续保持国内互联网手机第一品牌的地位。荣耀海外市场销量占比已达20%，而今年将整体达到25%-30%。根据荣耀今年“黑色星期五”的销量战报，在泛欧洲地区，荣耀手机“黑五”期间销量同比增长250%，西班牙市场增幅300%，在法国、德国、英国、意大利等国，荣耀手机多款产品跻身畅销榜榜首。

TCL

早在1999年，TCL就在越南建立了第一个海外彩电生产基地，开始布局海外市场，业务遍及全球160多个国家和地区。2017年，TCL海外销售收入已在总销售收入中占比高达49%。值得一提的是，TCL在北美市场的LCD电视销售量同比大幅增长131%。

VIVO

VIVO自2014年起进入海外市场，先是进入泰国，后续逐渐在印度和其他东南亚国家站稳脚跟，在373个海外城市设有线下网点。就销量而言，VIVO是印度第三大智能手机品牌。此外，VIVO是2018和2022年世界杯赛事的官方赞助商，并为2018 FIFA俄罗斯世界杯推出了VIVO X21世界杯定制版手机，大大提升其品牌的国际形象。

小米

小米自2014年开始出口业务，目前业务范围已遍及80多个国家和地区市场。据悉，小米在今年三季度海外收入同比大涨112%，占总收入44%。2018上半年，小米是印度市场五大头部厂商中增速最快的一家，在西欧市场已经跻身第四名，排在三星、苹果、华为之后。

关于胡润百富（Hurun Report）

向上向善

胡润百富作为新型全媒体集团，旗下拥有调研与咨询、媒体与活动、金融与投资三大板块。拥有最具规模的中国高净值人群在线活数据，引领由富及贵的格调，为高端品牌提供调研与咨询服务。

调研与咨询：胡润研究院已经成为全球最权威的中国高净值人群研究机构，紧密联系客户与目标消费群，为客户提供直通车。1999年，胡润在中国打造第一张《胡润百富榜》，已连续20年发布。2012年，创制《胡润全球富豪榜》，已连续7年发布。此外，还首创了数个权威性榜单，如：《胡润慈善榜》、《胡润艺术榜》、《胡润品牌榜》和《胡润财富报告》等。胡润百富还长期追踪记录高端人群的变化，携手泰康发布《中国高净值人群医养白皮书》，携手民生银行发布《中国超高净值人群需求调研报告》，携手兴业银行发布《中国高净值人群心灵投资白皮书》、《另类投资白皮书》和《消费需求白皮书》，携手中信银行发布《中国企业家家族传承白皮书》、《中国高净值人群财富管理需求白皮书》、《出国需求与趋势白皮书》和《海外教育特别报告》，携手汇加移民发布《中国投资移民白皮书》，与民生金融租赁发布《中国公务机行业特别报告》，与星河湾发布《第一居所趋势白皮书》，与易界DealGlobe发布《中国企业跨境并购特别报告》，与海银财富发布《财富传承密码特别报告》，与MEC尚扬媒介发布《中国高净值人群情谊往来白皮书》，与中航健康时尚集团发布《中国高净值人群健康指数白皮书》，与招商银行信用卡发布《中国80后财富新贵生活方式报告》，与平安好医生发布《中国好医生榜》，与余彭年慈善基金会发布《中国高净值人群公益行为白皮书》。此外还有《至尚优品—中国千万富豪品牌倾向报告》、《中国奢华旅游白皮书》、《中国高净值人群威士忌消费研究白皮书》、《中国豪华车品牌特性研究白皮书》和《中国高净值人群养生白皮书》等等。

媒体与活动：胡润百富的媒体传播高达每月2亿人次，媒体浏览量每月达100万人次，拥有在同行业顶尖的新媒体和极具影响力的全媒体平台，鲜活实用讲述创富秘籍、互动体验奢华时尚。胡润百富每年都会定向举办数十场高端活动，每年吸引超过十万高净值人群参与，精准强势地影响有影响力的意见领袖圈层。胡润百富还有至尚优品颁奖盛典、胡润慈善榜、胡润艺术榜、创时代、原创文学IP价值榜、名校之夜以及胡润海外行等一系列丰富高端的活动。

金融与投资：胡润百富的投资取得了斐然的成绩，至今已拥有20余家子公司，胡润百学体现了胡润百富对教育的重视，至今已出版过多个国家的世界顶尖学校指南。2008年胡润马道成立，之后多年支持华天参加奥运马术；2016年，胡润马道成立了胡润英国马主会，并购买了首匹战马。胡润光谷是设计、地产、金融跨产业资源整合运营平台。胡润光谷和胡润艺术荟鼓励企业家成为收藏家，并计划在十年内推出500个具有发展潜力的艺术家。金港胡润承办高端古典汽车集结赛，以竞赛、文化体验、高端活动、品牌推广、嘉年华和公益行的多样化形式交叉展开，为参加者及合作伙伴抓紧中国“一带一路”中南线的发展机遇。德爵胡润致力于用全球最顶级的面料与工艺为高净值商务人群提供全手工量体定制体验，为企业营造良好形象。

总部位于上海的胡润百富，在伦敦、洛杉矶、孟买均设有分支机构，为各国企业家搭建交流平台。自2012年起，发布了《胡润印度富豪榜》，《胡润印度慈善榜》，以及“最受尊敬的印度企业家”等等。

❖ END ❖

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Frequent sales champions in many countries, Huawei Honor 8X has become the first choice of global middle-end product phone*
2018-12-25 17:48:29
https://www.toutiao.com/a6638865422361821709/
The day before, according to the November report released by the authoritative data agency Sino, the Huawei Honor 8X won the online mobile phone sales champion in November, and the Huawei Honor 8X Max won the November big-screen mobile phone sales champion. In this highly competitive Qianyuan machine market, the Huawei Honor 8X series has been the world's 1000-2000 yuan sales champion and the big-screen mobile phone sales champion for three consecutive months.







In addition to excellent sales, the Huawei Honor 8X has also been recognized by the media. Recently, it has won various awards such as 2018 Zhongguancun Online's annual recommended products and the 3C annual flagship machine worthy of purchase in the South. The overseas consumers also gave a lot of positive comments after getting the mobile phone, high value, high performance and strong camera ability. Not only that, after being released in more than 50 countries, Huawei Honor 8X has been unanimously recognized by media and authoritative evaluation agencies at home and abroad. In addition to the continuous domestic championship performance, Huawei Honor 8X has recently become the most worthwhile purchase in 2018. It is.

























As a popular item in the Huawei Honor X series, the Honor 8X inherits the best-selling features of this series. After inheriting the glorious tradition of the X series, the Huawei Honor 8X also has its own unique features.







First of all, in terms of appearance, the Huawei Honor 8X rear case features a unique double-texture aurora design, which looks full of technology and fashion. Moreover, Huawei Honor 8X also uses the COF packaging technology of the flagship machine, and the chin is reduced to 4.25mm, which makes the screen ratio reach 91%. Not only that, Huawei Honor 8X selects a stylish color scheme, such as the magic night black, the charm sea blue, the charm flame red, the dream purple and the phantom blue five colors. Take the new phantom blue new color scheme, it uses the current fashion trend gradient, and gives birth to a unique vertical gradient color, which is very cool and fashionable.







In addition, Huawei Honor 8X does not lose its flagship machine in terms of camera performance that users are more concerned about. It is equipped with 20 million + 2 million rear dual camera, plus AI technology, mobile phone imaging is more delicate and beautiful. After considering the consumer's night shooting needs, Huawei Honor 8X took the lead in upgrading the AIS night shooting system. It divides a long exposure into a short medium exposure, making the imaging process more intelligent, high-definition, and easy to shoot large movies at night without a tripod. And Xiaobian also has a good news to tell you that the Huawei Honor 8X has been online in Vietnam/Philippines/Thailand. This is an official event to shoot the New Year's beauty with Huawei Honor 8X. If you use this mobile phone to participate in the event, it is very likely that you will win the prize. You can look forward to it.







In addition, the performance of the Huawei Honor 8X is also remarkable. It is equipped with the Kirin 710 processor and GPU Turbo graphics processing technology, and the overall performance of the mobile phone has been greatly improved. In addition, in terms of price, Huawei Honor 8X 6GB only needs 1599 yuan, compared with other competing products, the high cost performance is obvious. And on the 28th, the Huawei Honor 8X series of coupons up to 100 yuan! The Huawei Honor 8X Max, known as the "Portable Theater", is equipped with a 7.12-inch pearl tear screen and Dolby sound effects. It is highly praised by users who love drama and play games. Now it is only 1399 yuan. Go and see!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Some Chinese Companies are now gifting Huawei Smartphones to Employees!*

Today, via a source, that there area unit several Chinese firms giving staff incentives for getting Huawei product. Some firms area unit going as so much on merely offer their staffs and gifting Huawei smartphones.

*The incentives area unit a part of a broader initiative of showing support for Huawei, one among China’s biggest corporations. *Sadly, Huawei hasn’t had the simplest year, and these fellow Chinese firms — starting from technical school sector organizations to breweries — area unit unifying to point out their support.

Most of the businesses area unit merely encouraging their staff to shop for Huawei stuff. As an example, show instrumentation maker Shenzhen Yidaheng Technology can cowl eighteen p.c of the worth for Huawei product whereas communications service company Fuchun Technology is giving every of its two hundred staff WHO get a Huawei smartphone before the top of 2018 a money bonus of between one hundred and five hundred yuan (~$14.50 to ~$72.50).

On the foremost generous finish of the spectrum, physical science maker Shanghai Youluoke Electronic and Technology is absolutely subsidizing up to 2 Huawei smartphones per worker, that primarily means that free smartphones for everybody. And, on the unconventional finish of the spectrum, a still in Henan Province can provide each staff and customers WHO gift their receipt for a Huawei device free alcohol value thirty p.c of that purchase. Not bad.

However, some firms area unit taking things a touch too so much. A machinery company in Shenzhen vulnerable to confiscate Apple devices from staff and hearth those that didn’t follow. Shenzhen Yidaheng Technology same it might fine staff WHO bought iPhones the equivalent quantity of that device.

Most firms area unit having fun with their support, however others area unit taking things a touch too so much.

Why these firms area unit specifically targeting Apple and not alternative Huawei competitors isn’t clear. However, it seemingly needs to do with the actual fact that Apple could be a company primarily based out of the us, whereas alternative major competitors — like Samsung, LG, and Sony — aren’t.

Many of Huawei’s recent troubles stem from issues with the US. The U.S. government has placed bans on Huawei product and is encouraging alternative countries to try and do identical. So far, Australia, New Seeland, Japan, and France have all either prohibited or area unit reported to eventually ban some or all Huawei product.

https://www.xiaomitoday.com/firms-gifting-huawei-smartphones/

Dec 24, 2018 05:12 PM

*Monday Tech Briefing: Czech Government Reverses Partial Ban on Huawei Smartphones*







*1. Czech Government Reverses Its Partial Ban on Huawei Smartphones*

The Czech Republic has *reversed its stance on banning government officials from using smartphones manufactured by Chinese telecom giant Huawei Technologies*.

Czech Republic’s National Cyber and Information Security Agency issued a warning on Dec. 17 that said Huawei and ZTE products posed a “security threat” to the country. Prime Minister Andrej Babis then ordered government officials to stop using Huawei phones.

The Czech National Security Council reversed the decision in a meeting Friday, saying that* the “security threat” warning had no tech basis*. The council said the Czech Republic welcomes all kinds of foreign investment.

Huawei’s Europe president Li Jian welcomed the latest decision and said* he hopes “Huawei will not be harmed by baseless accusations again,”*(Xinhua, link in Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei officially surpassed Apple and became the world's second largest mobile phone brand*
2018-12-26 10:53:09
https://www.toutiao.com/a6639129478159139341/
December 26, Tencent Technology News, according to the latest report from the Japanese media, with the end of 2018, China Huawei is about to become the world's second largest smartphone manufacturer, with more than 200 million shipments in 2018, the first time Defeat American Apple in the year.

This year, Huawei's sales in China, Europe and Africa increased significantly, and global sales have jumped more than 30% from 153 million units in 2017. The P20 series features a high-profile camera developed jointly with the German Leica company and is particularly popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese firm bans iPhone users from promotion after Huawei incident*

By Li Xuanmin and Shen Weiduo 
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/25 






A customer walks past the logos of Huawei and Apple in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu Province. Photo: VCG


*A Chinese textile company has released a notice banning staff who use iPhones from possible promotions and providing subsidies to those who buy Huawei devices.*

Industry insiders said the case sheds light on how the detention of Huawei CFO Meng Wanzhou in Canada has triggered widespread boycotts of US products and raised support for domestic brands among Chinese consumers.

"So far, all members of the management team have changed their smartphones to Huawei models to show support for homegrown brands," a manager of Zhejiang Kangjiesi New Material Technology Co, based in Zhuji, East China's Zhejiang Province, surnamed Liu told the Global Times on Tuesday. 

The manager said that the company is not forcing staff to stop using iPhones and shifting to Huawei is based on voluntary decisions. "But we would like to give those who use China-made products priority in getting promotions," Liu said. 

So far, the company has ordered Huawei products worth 20,000 yuan ($2,908) for its management teams and other investors, according to Liu.

According to the notice, which was released in early December - soon after Meng's arrest ignited anger among the Chinese public - company executives who buy Huawei products will receive subsidies that are about 50 percent of the handset's invoice price. 

Managerial-level employees who abandon Apple products and move to Huawei devices will get subsidies of 25 percent of the invoice price. 

Regular company employees who buy Huawei products will receive about 20 percent of the invoice price, according to the notice. 

An employee of Kangjiesi, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told the Global Times on Tuesday that about half of the company's 150 employees had shifted their smartphones to Huawei models. 

"A lot of our colleagues used iPhones before, but I know many of them have bought new smartphones from Huawei," she added.

Mei Xinyu, an expert close to the Chinese Ministry of Commerce, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the company is a private firm, which means it has the freedom to announce such plans. 

But the company's move is an individual case and it does not represent all Chinese consumers' choices, said Dong Yan, a research fellow at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences' Institute of World Economics and Politics.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1133607.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Honor V20 comes with an in-screen front camera, a 48-megapixel main camera, and supports Link Turbo for connectivity*

Published: December 26, 2018 2:40 PM IST





Honor V20, also called as View20 in the global markets, has been launched in China. The smartphone is being introduced as the flagship offering from Huawei‘s e-brand for the first part of 2019. The smartphone will launch globally at an event in Paris on January 22. With V20, Honor is showing its technology prowess as its parent Huawei achieves the goal of shipping 200 million smartphones globally in 2018. The Honor V20 was first showcased in the form of a prototype at an event in Hong Kong early this month, and is now being made official for the Chinese market.

Honor V20 comes with three new technologies – an in-display front camera, a high resolution main camera, and new connectivity solution. Honor says the new in-screen camera solution is the smartest way to deliver all-screen experience on a smartphone. The company has, in the past, tried smartphone designs with a notch and recently launched the Honor Magic 2, which features a slider design to hide the front camera module. With V20, Honor is basically stepping up its game in the smartphone industry.

*Honor V20 China launch: Price and Availability*

Honor V20 will be available at a starting price of RMB 2,999 (approximately Rs 30,400) in the Chinese market. The price is for the base model with 6GB of RAM and 128GB internal storage. The variant with 8GB of RAM and 128GB storage is priced at RMB 3,499 (approximately Rs 35,400). In addition to these two models, there is also a limited edition variant called Honor V20 Moschino, which packs 8GB of RAM and 256GB storage, and is priced at RMB 3,999 (approximately Rs 40,600).

Both the 128GB storage models will be available for pre-order starting today, and consumers can buy them starting December 28. The limited edition variant will go on first sale on December 28 as well. The pricing is especially competitive when compared to smartphones like the Samsung Galaxy A8sand Huawei Nova 4 featuring similar in-screen display camera solution.

*Watch: Honor View20 First Look*

*Honor V20 China launch: Specifications and Features*

Honor V20 features a 6.4-inch Full HD+ LCD display with a resolution of 2310×1080 pixels, and 19.25:9 aspect ratio. Honor has managed to pack a taller display in a smaller form factor by reducing the chin further and opting for in-screen camera setup. Honor says its solution is distinct from that of Samsung, and the selfie camera has a diameter of 4.5mm, which is smaller than the 6.7mm diameter of Galaxy A8s’ front camera. Honor V20 comes with a 25-megapixel selfie shooter, placed inside the display.

The smartphone is powered by Kirin 980 chipset, the same 7nm processor also powering flagships such as Huawei Mate 20 Pro and Honor Magic 2. It comes with 6GB or 8GB of RAM and option for 128GB or 256GB storage with support expandable storage via NanoMemory card. On the back of the device, the smartphone is equipped with a 48-megapixel main shooter, which is the largest yet on any smartphone. Honor is using the Sony IMX586 sensor with wider f/1.8 aperture and 78-degree wide field of view. The camera is aided by second 3D TOF (time-of-flight) sensor that can be used for 3D applications and mapping of objects.

https://www.bgr.in/news/honor-v20-c...ixel-rear-camera-kirin-980-view20-january-22/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei IoT Ark Lab opened to the public for the first time: 1000 square meters, the largest in the world*
2018-12-26 18:48:43
https://www.toutiao.com/a6639252028734308877/
On December 26th, Huawei held a media tasting conference called “AI Life and Wisdom” at the global headquarters in Shenzhen. It not only released the IoT artificial intelligence IoT ecological strategy, but also the world's largest consumer IoT laboratory. The “Huawei Ark Lab” held a ribbon-cutting ceremony, which was the first public appearance of the lab.

At the end of August this year, Huawei announced the launch of the "Ark Program", including three major sectors, of which HiLink is an open smart home interactive platform, Huawei Smart is a smart hardware brand that integrates resources and creates a terminal ecosystem, and Ark Labs carries each Brand interaction, product development process.




It is understood that Ark Lab is located in J1, Huawei's Putian Base Training Center. It covers an area of about 1,000 square meters and is the world's largest consumer IoT laboratory. It is also the only laboratory in the industry that offers many professional capabilities.





The laboratory has planned four major regions, including 8 closed meeting rooms with complete environment. The partners can realize the rapid integration and development of Huawei HiLink under the condition of confidentiality and mutual influence, greatly shortening the introduction of ecological products. Cycle, the fastest is only 2-3 weeks.

The United Innovation Zone has eight and a half open comfort spaces, allowing Huawei and its partners to define product features and innovative application scenarios for each user's product experience.

The product display area visually presents the results of Huawei HiLink eco-product certification, and allows Huawei and its partners to jointly study the experience of online product display.

The scene development area can be used to simulate the use of single items in the home environment, scene linkage, improve the efficiency of scene replacement, and solve the problem of cross-brand products in the industry. The product design starts from the user's actual use scene, in practice. Verify the actual experience of yourself and other branded products in the environment.





Huawei's AloT eco-strategy includes three levels of portal, connectivity, and ecology. It uses "HiLink+HiAi" as its supporting technology, with mobile phones as the main entrance, including tablet, PC, wearable, HD, AI speakers, headphones, VR, and car. Such as auxiliary entrance, plus lighting, security, environment, cleaning and other general IoT hardware.

According to the figures given by Huawei, Huawei technology and products currently cover more than 500 million users worldwide, covering more than 130 countries and regions, 77 languages, connecting 300 million devices, 200 million families, and reaching 15 top auto brands worldwide. Cooperation has attracted 200 manufacturers from more than 100 categories worldwide to join the Huawei AIOT ecosystem.

Huawei also revealed that it will launch ultra-low-power, high-performance IoT chips in 2019, while continuously optimizing the IoT operating system Lite OS with a core size of only 10KB, deploying 20 million intelligent routes globally, and millisecond-level response IoT cloud platform covering the whole world. More than 100 countries and regions.









*Fortune evaluation of China's most influential innovation company: Huawei ranked first, Alibaba ranked second, and Xiaomi ranked third

Other companies are: Gree Electric, Haier Group, Sany Heavy Industry, SF Express, CRRC, Tencent Group (WeChat, QQ) Baowu Iron and Steel, Maotai Group.*
手机闲人说 2018-12-27 06:51:00
著名的财富中文网联合科尔尼资讯公司评出了2018年中国最具影响力的创新公司，结果华为高居第一，这几年华为的投入巨大，位居国内第一和世界前列，手机和5G通讯的创新能力非常强大，第二名是阿里巴巴公司，阿里业务覆盖众多互联网项目，为亿万用户提供最优质的服务，创新能力自然非常出色，第三名来自小米科技，小米的手机越做越成功，小米的产品众多，打造最有个性的科技公司。

格力获得第四，今年格力业绩又有了提升，董明珠和雷军的赌约预计董明珠赢，但是没有输家，海尔集团的电器现在全球知名，获得第五，三一重工获得第六，顺丰获得第七，顺风的快捷和服务领先快递行业，中车股份获得第八，腾讯获得第九，微信手游QQ等实在是太成功了，宝武钢铁获得第九，茅台集团获得第十。









位列前49名的知名科技、和电器公司还有美的、京东、京东方、联想、百度、创维、网易等公司，这些公司的研发是都是足够强大，另外像一些制造业、银行业等等大企业也入榜了这份创新力排名，中国的各种企业的科技创新力是越来越强了。









恭喜这些企业，恭喜华为阿里巴巴小米获得前三，期待这些企业2019年有更好的发展和研发，创新力再上一个台阶。

*British three telecom companies announced the use of Huawei equipment, the fastest operation of 5G next year*
People's Network (Source: People's Network) 12-27 09:05
https://m2.people.cn/r/MV8wXzEyMTA0...zI1?source=da&tt_group_id=6639473664997720579

According to overseas media reports, three British telecommunications companies announced that they will continue to use Huawei's 5G equipment. Three UK has also reached an agreement with Huawei for 2 billion pounds (about 19.7 billion Hong Kong dollars). It plans to establish a 5G network in the UK and officially operate next year.






It is understood that the British telecommunications companies O2, Everything Everywhere (EE), Vodafone (Vodafone) three companies have begun testing Huawei equipment.

British Telecom (BT)'s EE has been testing Huawei's 5G equipment since February this year. Vodafone also cooperated with Huawei in February to complete the world's first 5G call test in Spain. Hong Kong businessman Li Ka-shing’s BT’s British telecommunications company, Three UK, signed a £2 billion network architecture contract with Huawei.

In addition, O2's media spokesperson said that the contract has already been signed and is testing Huawei's wireless devices, and then the technology will deploy London's base stations. O2 will test a new generation of 5G communication network in January next year. At that time, Huawei hardware equipment will be used in more than 200 locations in London to replace the current Nokia equipment, ensuring that its network is “prepared for 5G” and preparing for the company's listing.

According to online statistical data company Statista, as of December 31, 2017, British Telecom (BT) and its EE companies accounted for 28% of the UK telecommunications market, and O2 was the second largest telecommunications company in the UK, accounting for 26%. For Vodafone, 21%, “Three UK” accounts for 12% of the market.

According to the report of the technology website The Register, “Three UK” has the greatest determination to use Huawei as a strategic supplier, and hopes to expand communication functions by three to five times through Huawei 5G equipment and technology.

British Telecom (BT) acknowledges that Huawei's equipment is more advanced than its competitors Nokia and Ericsson. BT's chief network architect Neil McRae said: "Huawei is the only true 5G supplier." Other companies still need to catch up with 5G technology.

(Editor: Shan Zhengyu)








*Huawei has won 26 5G orders worldwide. Do you know which 26 countries are?*
2018-12-26 15:33:37
https://www.toutiao.com/a6639201754065928712/
According to the China Media Roundtable on December 25, Huawei Chairman Liang Hua said that Huawei has obtained 26 5G commercial contracts worldwide and signed cooperation agreements with more than 50 business partners around the world. The number of commercial shipments of 5G base stations has exceeded 10,000.







However, Huawei did not disclose the specific 5G order country details. It is always heard that Huawei has won the 22nd 5G order and won 25 5G orders worldwide. However, I still don't know which countries these 25 orders come from. In fact, Huawei has already obtained 22 5G commercial contracts in the world. According to the news analysis of Huawei's 5G orders.

*The 22 countries and regions are: Spain, Ukraine, Austria, Germany, France, Switzerland, Britain, Turkey, Russia, Malaysia, Monaco, Latvia, Portugal, Lebanon, United Arab Emirates, Oman,China (including China Hong Kong ), Indonesia, Brazil.*







Recently, the news also claimed that India, Finland, South Korea, Malaysia, the Czech Republic, and Italy also threw out the intention of cooperating with Huawei 5G. Some news also said that India, Finland and other countries have signed contracts with Huawei 5G, counting India and Finland. Huawei has only 24 5G orders, of which the UK is the 25th 5G order in the news report, so there is still one order for which country. As of now, Huawei has 26 5G commercial contracts worldwide.

In fact, no matter how many 5G orders Huawei has won, the strength of Huawei's 5G communication technology cannot be underestimated in the world.

In the past, there was a normal progress of the United States intervening in China's Huawei 5G. In conjunction with the other five countries, China's Huawei 5G threatened national security and prohibited the use of Huawei equipment. Among them were France, South Korea and the Czech Republic, but it was ridiculous. Yes, France has been using Huawei's communication equipment, and South Korea's report in the past few days also stated that it did not threaten national security after testing Huawei 5G. The Czech Republic is also called a wrong action for banned the use of Huawei.







The importance of 5G in the future technology strategy, we must be clear to everyone, so the United States, Japan, South Korea and many other countries are arranging 5G market, and China Huawei is the leader in researching 5G communication technology, as early as 2009. Started investing huge sums of money in research and development. After nine years of grinding a sword, it is time for Huawei to reveal its true strength.

Huawei's 5G communication technology can be regarded as the first in the world, and Huawei's 5G orders have surpassed well-known technology companies in global business. Ericsson, Qualcomm, Samsung Electronics and Nokia have become the leading 5G leaders in China.







"Huawei is not afraid of any blockade. Just do it yourself and speak with strength." Ren Zhengfei's confidence in Huawei should be the unanimous attitude of the Chinese. The scientific and technological strength will break all doubts, defamation, and filth. One day, the initiator will miss it. Opportunity, causing technology losses, what is the future of Huawei 5G, let the global people wait and see!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei continues to push on with 5G development: chairman*

Xinhua Published: 2018-12-26 16:40:04


Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. on Tuesday said the company's operation has remained normal despite a *"complicated environment," and it is pushing on with 5G development.*






[Photo:VCG]

Huawei chairman Liang Hua said in a media interview that Huawei will launch its first 5G smartphone model in the first half of 2019, and achieve a commercial scale of the cell phones in the second half of the year.

*"Huawei has obtained 26 5G commercial contracts and signed cooperation agreements with more than 50 partners globally. The company has delivered more than 10,000 5G-oriented base stations, ranking first globally," said Liang.*

He said the company is doing well in Germany and has been involved in 5G development and testing with French and Japanese telecom operators.

Liang said the company will invest heavily on research and development to seize opportunities in the wave of digital and intelligent development in the telecom sector and consolidate its advantage in the infrastructure building of information and communication technology.

Headquartered in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, privately-owned Huawei is a world-leading telecom solution provider and also one of the world's major smartphone brands.

Huawei announced on Tuesday that it had shipped more than 200 million smartphones so far this year, a record high for the company.

The company overtook Apple in the second and third quarters of 2018 to become the world's second-largest phone vendor.

http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/business/12/20181226/228004.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Who is leading the 5G standard worldwide?*
 2018-12-27 14:03:52
https://www.toutiao.com/a6639549711122432519/
5G international standards were basically established, *China led 21 standards, US led 9 standards, Europe led 14 standards,* Japan led 4 standards, Korea led 2 standards. 

In China, China Mobile has led the establishment of 10 standards, Huawei has led the establishment of 8 standards, ZTE has led the establishment of 2 standards, and China Unicom has led the establishment of 1 standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Huge contract(s) for Huawei 

https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1621092960460420319&wfr=spider&for=pc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

cirr said:


> Huge contract(s) for Huawei
> 
> https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1621092960460420319&wfr=spider&for=pc


Huawei network equipment is only a tool. More importantly, various companies should develop intelligent application scenarios （Such as 5G network-based delay-free autopilot technology）based on the 5G network provided by Huawei or later Nokia.
Of course, if you don't even have a 5G network, then nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei successfully completed 5G network speed test in Italy, speed up to 2.7G/sec*
2018-12-29 23:10:57
https://www.toutiao.com/a6640432861310616067/
During this period of time, Huawei has been repeatedly criticized by many Western netizens because of the "encirclement and suppression" of Western countries. Netizens have voiced support for Huawei. Among them, as a fan of Huawei, they are even unable to sit still. Some companies have even introduced policies to buy Huawei subsidies and buy apples. More scenic spots have been introduced. As long as Huawei’s mobile phones can be used for free, the policy is free. Huawei's voice is a wave of waves.









Just when the voice of solidarity of the Chinese people was higher than the waves, the Western countries did not rest, and rejected Huawei for the same reason again and again. It was the reason that there was nothing wrong with it - information security. However, Huawei still won 26 5G orders with its advanced technology strength. Previously, the United Kingdom had also indicated that it would reject Huawei. However, the British operator O2 decided to adopt Huawei, and now has deployed 200 5G base stations around London and started the 5G network speed test. Not only the UK O2, but now it is about to enter 2019, and many other operators have begun testing 5G. After all, 5G will be fully commercialized by 2020.









In fact, it is only the United Kingdom. In Portugal, local operators have also started cooperation with Huawei. Huawei will help Portugal to establish 5G services and development work. Recently, Huawei has completed a new round of 5G testing in Italy. Vodafone of Italy announced that it has completed the test and improved the range of the high-frequency spectrum. At the same time, Vodafone also said that the 5G network speed test was completed for the first time, and the speed is quite amazing.











It is understood that this is Huawei's first 5G network speed test in Italy. During the test, the 5G network speed reached 2.7G/S, and the delay was only 1 millisecond. This speed is quite amazing. At present, the cooperation between Huawei and Vodafone is very smooth, and some facilities of the 5G network have been completed. At the same time, Vodafone is very satisfied. Whether it is the speed of the network or the service of Huawei, Vodafone is very satisfied. This is undoubtedly a very timely news for Huawei. Earlier, it was reported that the US 5G speed only reached 340M / sec. Some netizens said: First come, first served, we ran to them.









As early as this month, when the British refused Huawei, Vodafone of Italy expressed its praise to Huawei in public. The CEO of Vodafone said: Excellent technical ability and best skills have made Huawei a leader in market space. Huawei It is the best partner of 5G network, we will continue to cooperate with Huawei, unless the Italian government orders to ban, through testing, I can guarantee that from the perspective of technological advancement and performance, Huawei is undoubtedly one of the most outstanding suppliers. .









The largest operator in the UK has also praised Huawei, saying that Huawei is currently the only 5G equipment supplier, and other suppliers need to refuel. At present, Huawei has won 26 5G contracts. It is known that this is already half of the global 5G contracts. At the same time, Huawei's base stations have already shipped more than 10,000 sets. No matter how unfairly Huawei is treated, Huawei The strong 5G strength will certainly stand still. In the next 12-18 months, the speed of global 5G development will have accelerated again. I believe Huawei will lead us to bring a better 5G era, that Not in the era of Qualcomm's monopoly. What do you think?







*Yu Chengdong, president of Huawei's consumer business: Huawei is now breaking through 200 million units, which is only the starting point*
2018-12-30 08:57:22
https://www.toutiao.com/a6640583980645089806/
Recently, Huawei’s Yu Chengdong suddenly got angry, and the cause of the fire was related to Huawei’s mobile phone. On December 25 this year, Huawei's global mobile phone shipments exceeded 200 million units. The official also launched two commemorative mobile phones. Because of the good performance, there are more and more analysis of Huawei mobile phones. In fact, the conclusion is nothing more than one, that is, early "weaning" to achieve independence. Probably for this reason, Yu Chengdong’s old text 6 years ago was also “digging graves”.







The two magical brands in the domestic mobile phone industry are Huawei and Xiaomi. The latter has grown into a large company in a few years and has entered the top six in the global mobile phone industry. Huawei has not only become the only flourishing seedling in China's Cool League, but also gradually has a pivotal position in the mobile phone and even the communications industry, and has developed its own processor, baseband chips and a large number of key chips to get rid of peers.







The microblog that was issued by Yu Chengdong, an "archaeology" six years ago, is the starting point for Huawei's mobile phone transformation. Yu Chengdong, who just took over the Huawei consumer business, sent a total of seven pieces of information, including six major adjustments made, and established the goal of the hardware world number one. Although it has not yet reached the first place, it should only be a matter of time in the mobile phone business, and it will not only become a predator in the mobile phone field, but also drive its own chips and communications, which is probably the most meaningful.







In fact, Huawei mobile phones have had a good performance six years ago, and Cool, Lenovo, and ZTE are called the four major domestic mobile phones. At that time, the products were mainly based on the operators' customized machines. Anyway, the products were all underwritten by the operators. When they were lying down, they made the money. The media reported that Yu Chengdong took the initiative to cut off this business after taking office, so that the annual revenue of Huawei's consumer business turned directly into a negative number, but it was not reprimanded - all this is to make Huawei mobile phones adapt to market competition. Later, operators canceled the custom machine model, and many brands were passively responding to environmental changes, laying the groundwork for going downhill.







Huawei's processors, baseband chips, and direct-to-consumer Internet marketing models were also promoted by Yu Chengdong. However, the performance of Huawei's mobile phones in the early days was very bad. It was even rumored that Ren Zhengfei was not willing to use his own products. However, in the case of the operator's customized machine business being cut off, Huawei has only left the road of directly facing consumers and market competition. The huge survival pressure forced Huawei mobile phones to prove their value with products, and ultimately they still do Arrived.

For Yu Chengdong, although he has won the title of “Yu Dazui” for a long time, he has now proved by action that this title does not conform to the actual situation. Haikou, which was originally boasted, has been gradually implemented. How can it be counted as a big mouth? Nowadays everyone is going to archaeology, probably in the process of witnessing the exaggeration of Haikou to fulfilling the promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*IHS Releases the IoT Platform Vendor Scorecard - 2018: Huawei Claims Top Spot in IoT Platform Vendors*

Dec 29, 2018

[Shenzhen, China, December 29, 2018] IHS Markit recently released the _IoT Platform Vendor Scorecard – 2018_, by which Huawei's OceanConnect IoT Platform is graded as the leading IoT platform.

IHS Markit evaluated nine IoT platform vendors based on market presence and momentum. *Huawei ranks first among the players based on the volume of devices, strategic commitment, growth rate of devices, breadth of vertical markets, ecosystem development, and technical innovation.*

IHS Markit graded Huawei as the IoT industry leader and highly affirmed Huawei's achievements and contributions in the IoT field. The report also highlights that “Huawei has made breakthroughs in the IoT platform market by leveraging its advantages in cloud services, extensive cooperation with carriers around the world, various ecosystem partners and component providers, and the booming IoT market in China.”






Driven by the developmental trend toward big data, cloud computing, and AI, enterprises are joining the IoT construction, and the IoT industry has been rapidly developing. However, the current IoT industry is still facing a lot of challenges such as the constant iteration of IoT technologies at various layers, convergence of different platforms and technologies, and complex ecological integration of the IoT and industries.

Huawei's OceanConnect IoT Platform is a unified platform to connect devices in different industries. For southbound devices, Huawei integrates various sensors, devices, and gateways. For northbound applications, Huawei integrates various network applications through open APIs. Huawei provides secure and controllable device management to enable industry innovation and build an IoT ecosystem.

Huawei attaches great importance to cooperation with partners and hopes to build a receptive ecosystem. Up to now, more than 50,000 developers have developed upper-layer applications, and more than 3000 partners from over 50 industries have released services and products on the OceanConnect IoT Platform. Huawei works with leading enterprises in Smart City, Connected Vehicle, Intelligent Transportation, and Smart Campus to promote innovation in the IoT industry.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2018/12/ihs-iot-platform-vendor-scorecard-2018

***

_One more good reason for the US neofascist regime to wage a war on Huawei._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

*European Operators Still See Huawei as Their Strategic Partner to Play Crucial Role in Advancing the Next Generation of Wireless Technology*

Published December 30th, 2018 - 11:21 GMT 

Despite external pressure, Huawei is still gaining foreign carriers’ support on 5G. 

*During a year-end press briefing held yesterday in central Seoul, LG U+ CEO and Vice Chairman Ha Hyun-hwoi has made it clear that the carrier does not think there are any security threats related to its use of Huawei equipment in its 5G infrastructure, rebuffing claims by some lawmakers that there is a risk of security leaks through the use of the Huawei equipment in the network.*

LG U+ currently partners with Huawei for its 5G infrastructure. According to Ha, Huawei has already applied for security certification of its 5G network equipment from an international certifying body in Spain, and the public will be able to see how secure the equipment is once the evaluations are complete next year. 

“Security concerns apply to every equipment vendor we partner with, not only Huawei, and we need to thoroughly verify all the equipment [we use] is secure,” Ha said. *“There are roughly 170 countries that are already using Huawei’s network equipment, and there hasn’t been any security problems reported so far.” He added.*

Locally, Huawei has set up equipment that abides by over 70 security guidelines set by the Korea Internet & Security Agency, according to LG U+. 

LG U+ has built 5,500 base stations to service the next-generation 5G network as of Wednesday, while its local competitors have reportedly established less than 1,000 5G base stations. The company invested roughly 4 trillion won ($3.6 billion) to set up its 5G infrastructure, including at 5G spectrum auctions. 

On a related note, at year-end news conference in Ottawa, Canada prime minister’s Justin Trudeau said: Canada’s decision on whether to allow Huawei access to its next-generation wireless network won’t be a political one”.

“There are millions of dollars, billions of dollars at stake in technology and in communications infrastructure, there is also the extraordinary imperative that Canadians and people around the world expect to be kept safe and free from interference and cyber attacks,” Trudeau said.

“It shouldn’t at all be a political decision made on how we engage, but a decision made by experts and a decision based on recommendations by our intelligence and security agencies,” he added.

*Also in a reversal of its earlier stance, India said is unlikely to ban China’s Huawei from selling 5G equipment in the country, despite the US calling for a boycott over espionage concerns. Indian officials now say the telecom gear maker can’t be singled out in matters of security, especially since its rivals also source key components from China.*

Many European operators see Huawei as their strategic partner that will play crucial roles in advancing the next generation of wireless technology. Huawei is still gaining foreign carriers’ support on 5G. Many European telecos are proceeding with 5G implementation with Huawei. The UK mobile operator O2 confirmed that it will continue to deploy Huawei 5G gear in the UK. Huawei has also recently partnered with market-leading Telecommunications Operator Altice Portugal committing to the development and implementation of 5G services in Portugal. Vodafone Italia and Huawei also recently announced the completion of a technique to improve the range of high frequency spectrum as part of their pre-standard 5G trials in Milan.

*Orange CEO Stéphane Richard was very clear in his feedback about Huawei in face of the current situation. He said : “Huawei has the best technology in the world. They have the strongest capability and methods for R&D in the industry. So the quality of their products is undoubted”.*

Some analysts have already suggested that banning Huawei will create a vacuum that no one can fill in a timely fashion, and may seriously impair 5G deployments worldwide as Huawei has recently announced through its rotating chairman Ken Hu that it has secured 25 commercial contracts, ranking number one among all ICT equipment providers, having already shipped more than 10,000 base stations to markets around the world.

Ken rejected allegations about the company network security saying: No evidence has been presented to back the allegations up, and no one can improve by locking out competition.

“Some security concerns based on the technology for 5G were very legitimate, but able to be clarified or mitigated through collaboration with operators and governments”. Ken added.

*“Almost all network customers have indicated they want Huawei, which is currently the market leader with the best equipment and will remain so for at least the next 12 to 18 months, for faster and more cost-effective upgrades to 5G”.*


https://www.albawaba.com/business/p...trategic-partner-play-crucial-role-advancing-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Which chips did Huawei independently develop?*
2019-01-02 14:58:42
https://www.toutiao.com/a6641790348957843971/
　 
Huawei's mate series, Honor series, and P series mobile phones are all well-known, but how many chips have Huawei independently developed over the years?

Huawei relies on its own HiSilicon Semiconductor Company to independently develop Huawei's mobile phone's own Kirin chip, Baglong baseband, IPC (network camera) video codec and image signal processing chip, TV chip and NB-IoT chip, etc. User's high rating.










(HiSilicon Semiconductor)

Kirin chip

The most familiar Kirin chips are composed of a whole series, including Kirin 980, Kirin 710, Kirin 970, Kirin 960, Kirin 950, Kirin 659, Kirin 935, Kirin 930, Kirin 928, Kirin 925, Kirin 920, Kirin 910T. Hi3789MK3V2.









When Hisilicon was first established in 2004, it did not involve smartphone chips. In 2009, launched a K3 processor test water smart phone, which is a chip for the open mobile phone market, competing with Spreadtrum and MediaTek, but Huawei did not use this processor at the time, and ultimately it was not a newsletter. MediaTek's opponent. Even if K3 was unsuccessful, Huawei did not give up.

Huawei's chip is truly known as K3V2. Huawei's first quad-core mobile phone Huawei D1 uses the chip. At the time, the K3V2 claimed to be the world's smallest quad-core A9 architecture processor. Its performance was comparable to that of the mainstream processor such as Samsung's Orion Exynos 4412. Although this chip has heat and CPU compatibility issues, it can still be regarded as Huawei mobile phone chip technology. A major breakthrough.

In the 4G era, Huawei released its first eight-core processor, the Kirin 920, which is not only very powerful, but also implements a heterogeneous eight-core big.LITTLE architecture that supports LTE Cat.6, the world's first mobile phone chip to support this technology. The leading mobile phone chip tycoon Qualcomm released one month, the overall performance is comparable to Qualcomm's Snapdragon 805 in the same period. At the recent IFA exhibition in Germany in 2018, Huawei officially released the Kirin 980 as the world's first mass-produced 7nm mobile phone. The chip has dual NPU blessing.

As the latest AI mobile phone SoC (system-on-a-chip) chip, Kirin 980 is the world's first commercial leading TSMC7nm manufacturing process, based on CPU (two super large cores, two large cores, four small cores), GPU, NPU, ISP, DDR design A heterogeneous architecture for system convergence optimization. As early as September 2017, Huawei took the lead in releasing the world's first AI chip, which was equipped with the Cambrian NPU. This time, the Kirin 980 was first equipped with the optimized version of Cambrian 1A, using a dual-core structure. Its image recognition speed is 120% higher than 970.

In addition to image processing, Huawei has also created Flex-Scheduling technology, which uses AI intelligent prediction and scheduling mechanisms. The system can perform intelligent three-level scheduling according to the power consumption of the delivery application, the large core is used for games, the large core is used for social communication, and the small core is used for listening to music. And the Kirin 980 chip has been installed on Mate20, Mate20Pro, Mate20 X and Mate20 RS.

Balong baseband chip

The baseband is simply a module inside the mobile phone. It is responsible for making calls and data access. The 2G/3G/4G/5G network that we are familiar with is related to the baseband. Without a baseband mobile phone, you can't make calls or use mobile data to access the Internet. Huawei's technical strength in baseband is recognized by the state. In 2016, there were 14 companies in the National Science and Technology Progress Award. Huawei is one of them.

When it comes to Haisi's Balong baseband chip, most ordinary people feel that it is strange, but it is indeed one of the core components of the Kirin chip. The Kirin chip includes a baseband processor and an application processor, and Balong is the baseband processor part of Kirin, which directly determines the communication specifications and standards of the HiSilicon chip. At the same time, Balong, as a communication platform for mobile terminals, can also appear in mobile terminals, such as CPE and data cards.









The technical threshold of the baseband chip is very high. Like Apple's self-developed chip, it has been unable to solve the problem of the core baseband chip. It has been using Qualcomm's baseband chip. In recent years, Apple has checked and balanced Qualcomm in the future, and it has also adopted Intel's baseband chips. However, Intel's baseband chips are not as good as Qualcomm, which affects the overall performance of Apple's mobile phones and also affects the consumer experience. In fact, the baseband chip technology capability directly determines the market structure of the communications industry, including smart phones, and only by bringing the baseband chip communication specifications to the top of the world can be among the high-end of mobile phone chips.

Balong baseband chips are the direct manifestation of Huawei's mobile phone chips. The performance of Balong chips continues to improve, making the Kirin series chips begin to lead the world and accelerate the core product advantages and iteration speed of Huawei's terminal services. In the 3G era, Balong launched an Internet card to help Huawei's terminal equipment successfully enter the world's top operators. In the 4G era, the Balong team has become an important promoter of global LTE standards and industrialization with its deep technical accumulation and research and development advantages. Balong chips continue to set a new record in the global LTE4G industry.

As the excellent product of HiSilicon, the Kirin 970 chip, it integrates Balong760, becoming the industry's first mobile system-on-chip (SoC) supporting LTE Cat.18, with a peak download rate of 1.2 Gbps, achieving the first commercial dual-card dual VoLET. The Snapdragon 845 processor of the same level as Qualcomm was released in December of the same year. Samsung's first commercial product, the S9, was released nearly half a year later than Huawei's Mate10, and the half-year period was enough to form a "generation difference." The Balong5G01, the world's first 5G commercial chip released by Huawei in 2018, has intensified this "generation difference" again.

From the design parameters of the chip, the 5G chip based on the 3GPP standard, Balong5G01 supports the mainstream 5G frequency band, including Sub6GHz (low frequency) and mmWave (high frequency), theoretically can achieve data download of up to 2.3Gbps, support NSA ( 5G non-independent networking) and SA (5G independent networking) are two networking modes. Balong5G01 is the first commercial chip released after the 5G standard freeze, marking Huawei's first breakthrough in the commercial bottleneck of 5G terminals, becoming the first company in the world to provide end-to-end 5G solutions for customers.

IPC (Network Camera) video codec and image signal processing chip

Video images are an important source of information we can acquire and exchange, and the key to processing high-resolution massive video data is video encoding and decoding. Currently popular on the network are H.264 and H.265, and H.264 is widely regarded as the most influential industry standard. Because H.264 has high compression, it is suitable for network access. With the development of the Internet, various semiconductor manufacturers have seen a great market prospect for this video codec. Therefore, since 2005, TI, Anba, NXP, Taiwan's TEWELL, Japan's SONY, SHARP and other companies have all set their sights. On the H.264 codec chip.

In the field of video codec chips in these years, upstream manufacturers such as TI, Anba, etc. have never stopped competing, and the technology accumulation of foreign manufacturers has been in a leading position. Relying on the vigorous development of the domestic security market in the past ten years, Haisi has also been working hard in the upstream of the industry to independently develop its own video codec chip technology, gaining a leading position in certain technical fields, and building a market fortress through patents and technological breakthroughs. , forming a competitive advantage.

Huawei HiSilicon's video codec chip system is very comprehensive, including IPC video codec and image signal processing chips, from professional high-definition IPC system-on-chip Hi3518A to high-end industry IPC system-on-chip Hi3559AV100, chip products include consumer market, commercial market and Industry market; resolution from D1 to the latest 8K, frame rate up to 60fps. These comprehensive layouts and high reliability have won the favor of video application manufacturers, surpassing TI's products. At present, it has formed a three-pronged situation of HiSilicon, American Anba, and Japan (the background is Sony and Fujitsu), and TI has no new codec chip since DM8168.









HiSilicon's recently released Hi3559AV100 parameters are powerful, professional 8K Ultra HD Mobile CameraSOC, which provides 8K30/4K120 broadcast-quality image quality digital video recording, supports multi-channel sensor input, supports H.265 encoded output or film-level RAW data. Output, and integrated high-performance ISP processing, while using advanced low-power process and low-power architecture design, provides users with powerful image processing capabilities.

TV chip

In the last section, we mentioned that Hess has accumulated extensive technical experience in the field of video codec technology. These technical experiences have not only succeeded in the chip market of IPC video codec and image signal processing, but also become the leader in the field of TV chips. .

Before 2010, the domestic self-developed chips were basically in the stage of prototype or self-use, and the market acceptance was extremely low. At this time, the proportion of domestic chips is only 1%, and foreign chips account for more than 95%. By 2017, the domestic chip share in the Chinese market has increased by about 60%, while the proportion of foreign chips has dropped to about 35%.

Among them, Huawei Haisi occupies more than half of the domestic market, and its independent ultra-high-definition smart TV core chip has shipped nearly 10 million in 2016, and has entered the supply chain of six major color TV manufacturers, including Sharp, Hisense, Konka and other brands. They are all using HiSilicon chips.









The most important thing about TV chips is video codec technology, and HiSilicon's video codec technology has accumulated enough experience, from Hi3751V510 to the latest Hi3571V811, from 4K entry-level smart TV solutions to 8K smart TV solutions. Support to 8Kx4K@30fps, 4Kx2KHEVC and VP910bit, 120Hz MEMC, and support Dolby ATMOS, occupy an important position in the domestic TV chip industry.

And Huawei's entry into the TV industry news may cause domestic TV companies to abandon the Haisi TV chip. Taking Huawei's mobile phone as an example, HiSili's mobile phone chip technology has basically caught up with mobile phone chip leader Qualcomm, but only Huawei's own mobile phone is used, because other mobile phone factories are worried about the competitive relationship with Huawei, obviously do not want to support competitors, so it is useless. Huawei's mobile phone chip. If Huawei enters the TV field, the same domestic TV companies are likely to abandon Hisilicon's TV chips and switch to other chip companies' products. Because if they continue to use Huawei's chip, it may lead to their own research and development progress is known to Huawei, which is conducive to Huawei's TV business and competition, which is not what they hope to see.

NB-IoT chip

With the development of the Internet of Things, the existing connection technology can not only meet the rapidly increasing number of connected devices, but also occupy more resources. Therefore, the low-power wide area network (LPWAN) developed in recent years has gained widespread attention, and among many low-power WAN technologies, NB-loT (narrowband Internet of Things) technology is highly concerned.

We are entering an era of Internet of Everything, and the entire communications industry realizes that this is a huge opportunity. Therefore, major chip design companies have been studying the use of narrowband LTE technology to carry IoT connections a few years ago. Technology evolution, in 2015, 3GPP officially named this technology NB-IoT. This technology belongs to the narrowband part of 5G technology. It is built on cellular network and consumes about 180KHz bandwidth. It can be deployed directly on GSM network, UMTS network or LTE network due to its low power consumption, stable connection, low cost and excellent architecture optimization. Has received much attention.









Moreover, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology of China issued a notice on “Promoting the Construction and Development of Mobile Internet (NB-IoT) in June 2017. A total of 14 measures were issued, requiring the strengthening of NB-IoT standards and technology research to create a complete industry. The system optimizes the NB-IoT application policy environment and creates good sustainable development conditions. Under the great attention of the country, it can be seen that the development of NB-IoT is a huge business opportunity.

As the promoter of the NB-IoT standard, Huawei and Qualcomm are also two important players of the NB-IoT chip. Huawei has been investing in NB-IoT chip development since 2014. In 2015, it launched a pre-standard based chip prototype. After the announcement of the NB-IoT standard, Huawei quickly launched the NB-IoT commercial chip Boudica120, and then the Boudica150 (increased support for 1800MHz/2100MHz) was used in small batches in the third quarter.

From the application point of view, Huawei's NB-IoT chip solution can be used for smart water, smart gas, smart parking, smart home appliances and so on. In terms of smart water, Huawei has cooperated with Shenzhen, Yingtan and Fuzhou. In terms of smart gas, Huawei United Telecom and Shenzhen Gas (5.380, 0.01, 0.19%) and Beijing Gas have launched pilot projects.

Routing chip and "betting" future server chip

A few days ago, Huawei’s glory in a press conference in Beijing announced the routing chip “Ling Wei”. In the market, the routing chips were basically supplied by Qualcomm, MediaTek, Marvell and Broadcom. Now Huawei enters this field and will inevitably have more or less impact on these suppliers, but this is Huawei's improvement. The chip must study the strength of the road.

According to the official introduction, the Lingxiao 5651 is a quad-core 1.4GHz top-of-line routing processor with up to 5Gbps data forwarding capability, which can easily achieve full-rate forwarding of Gigabit WiFi and Gigabit Ethernet ports, and also supports more than 800Mbps. USB data transfer can provide users with high-speed network sharing. For the dual-band WiFi chip Linghao 1151, it has the characteristics of strong anti-interference ability. For IoT equipment, Lingxiao 1151 built two information highways, one for data connection and one for IoT equipment connection, to ensure that users' operations can get faster feedback. In addition, in order to cope with the experience of mobile game, the Lingxiao 1151 adopts a number of new technologies, such as game message recognition, early allocation of air interface, low latency rate adjustment, small traffic QoS guarantee, etc., with EMUI9.0, mobile phone and routing. Can enter the game mode at the same time, the rate is more stable.

According to the latest report, Huawei also officially announced its fourth-generation Arm server chip "Hi1620". This is the industry's first data center processor built on a 7nm process and is scheduled for release in 2019. According to the official introduction, the parameters of the chip design are very strong, providing Huawei with a powerful weapon to seize the cloud service market in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Which chips did Huawei independently develop?*
> 2019-01-02 14:58:42
> https://www.toutiao.com/a6641790348957843971/
> 
> Huawei's mate series, Honor series, and P series mobile phones are all well-known, but how many chips have Huawei independently developed over the years?
> 
> Huawei relies on its own HiSilicon Semiconductor Company to independently develop Huawei's mobile phone's own Kirin chip, Baglong baseband, IPC (network camera) video codec and image signal processing chip, TV chip and NB-IoT chip, etc. User's high rating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (HiSilicon Semiconductor)
> 
> Kirin chip
> 
> The most familiar Kirin chips are composed of a whole series, including Kirin 980, Kirin 710, Kirin 970, Kirin 960, Kirin 950, Kirin 659, Kirin 935, Kirin 930, Kirin 928, Kirin 925, Kirin 920, Kirin 910T. Hi3789MK3V2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Hisilicon was first established in 2004, it did not involve smartphone chips. In 2009, launched a K3 processor test water smart phone, which is a chip for the open mobile phone market, competing with Spreadtrum and MediaTek, but Huawei did not use this processor at the time, and ultimately it was not a newsletter. MediaTek's opponent. Even if K3 was unsuccessful, Huawei did not give up.
> 
> Huawei's chip is truly known as K3V2. Huawei's first quad-core mobile phone Huawei D1 uses the chip. At the time, the K3V2 claimed to be the world's smallest quad-core A9 architecture processor. Its performance was comparable to that of the mainstream processor such as Samsung's Orion Exynos 4412. Although this chip has heat and CPU compatibility issues, it can still be regarded as Huawei mobile phone chip technology. A major breakthrough.
> 
> In the 4G era, Huawei released its first eight-core processor, the Kirin 920, which is not only very powerful, but also implements a heterogeneous eight-core big.LITTLE architecture that supports LTE Cat.6, the world's first mobile phone chip to support this technology. The leading mobile phone chip tycoon Qualcomm released one month, the overall performance is comparable to Qualcomm's Snapdragon 805 in the same period. At the recent IFA exhibition in Germany in 2018, Huawei officially released the Kirin 980 as the world's first mass-produced 7nm mobile phone. The chip has dual NPU blessing.
> 
> As the latest AI mobile phone SoC (system-on-a-chip) chip, Kirin 980 is the world's first commercial leading TSMC7nm manufacturing process, based on CPU (two super large cores, two large cores, four small cores), GPU, NPU, ISP, DDR design A heterogeneous architecture for system convergence optimization. As early as September 2017, Huawei took the lead in releasing the world's first AI chip, which was equipped with the Cambrian NPU. This time, the Kirin 980 was first equipped with the optimized version of Cambrian 1A, using a dual-core structure. Its image recognition speed is 120% higher than 970.
> 
> In addition to image processing, Huawei has also created Flex-Scheduling technology, which uses AI intelligent prediction and scheduling mechanisms. The system can perform intelligent three-level scheduling according to the power consumption of the delivery application, the large core is used for games, the large core is used for social communication, and the small core is used for listening to music. And the Kirin 980 chip has been installed on Mate20, Mate20Pro, Mate20 X and Mate20 RS.
> 
> Balong baseband chip
> 
> The baseband is simply a module inside the mobile phone. It is responsible for making calls and data access. The 2G/3G/4G/5G network that we are familiar with is related to the baseband. Without a baseband mobile phone, you can't make calls or use mobile data to access the Internet. Huawei's technical strength in baseband is recognized by the state. In 2016, there were 14 companies in the National Science and Technology Progress Award. Huawei is one of them.
> 
> When it comes to Haisi's Balong baseband chip, most ordinary people feel that it is strange, but it is indeed one of the core components of the Kirin chip. The Kirin chip includes a baseband processor and an application processor, and Balong is the baseband processor part of Kirin, which directly determines the communication specifications and standards of the HiSilicon chip. At the same time, Balong, as a communication platform for mobile terminals, can also appear in mobile terminals, such as CPE and data cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technical threshold of the baseband chip is very high. Like Apple's self-developed chip, it has been unable to solve the problem of the core baseband chip. It has been using Qualcomm's baseband chip. In recent years, Apple has checked and balanced Qualcomm in the future, and it has also adopted Intel's baseband chips. However, Intel's baseband chips are not as good as Qualcomm, which affects the overall performance of Apple's mobile phones and also affects the consumer experience. In fact, the baseband chip technology capability directly determines the market structure of the communications industry, including smart phones, and only by bringing the baseband chip communication specifications to the top of the world can be among the high-end of mobile phone chips.
> 
> Balong baseband chips are the direct manifestation of Huawei's mobile phone chips. The performance of Balong chips continues to improve, making the Kirin series chips begin to lead the world and accelerate the core product advantages and iteration speed of Huawei's terminal services. In the 3G era, Balong launched an Internet card to help Huawei's terminal equipment successfully enter the world's top operators. In the 4G era, the Balong team has become an important promoter of global LTE standards and industrialization with its deep technical accumulation and research and development advantages. Balong chips continue to set a new record in the global LTE4G industry.
> 
> As the excellent product of HiSilicon, the Kirin 970 chip, it integrates Balong760, becoming the industry's first mobile system-on-chip (SoC) supporting LTE Cat.18, with a peak download rate of 1.2 Gbps, achieving the first commercial dual-card dual VoLET. The Snapdragon 845 processor of the same level as Qualcomm was released in December of the same year. Samsung's first commercial product, the S9, was released nearly half a year later than Huawei's Mate10, and the half-year period was enough to form a "generation difference." The Balong5G01, the world's first 5G commercial chip released by Huawei in 2018, has intensified this "generation difference" again.
> 
> From the design parameters of the chip, the 5G chip based on the 3GPP standard, Balong5G01 supports the mainstream 5G frequency band, including Sub6GHz (low frequency) and mmWave (high frequency), theoretically can achieve data download of up to 2.3Gbps, support NSA ( 5G non-independent networking) and SA (5G independent networking) are two networking modes. Balong5G01 is the first commercial chip released after the 5G standard freeze, marking Huawei's first breakthrough in the commercial bottleneck of 5G terminals, becoming the first company in the world to provide end-to-end 5G solutions for customers.
> 
> IPC (Network Camera) video codec and image signal processing chip
> 
> Video images are an important source of information we can acquire and exchange, and the key to processing high-resolution massive video data is video encoding and decoding. Currently popular on the network are H.264 and H.265, and H.264 is widely regarded as the most influential industry standard. Because H.264 has high compression, it is suitable for network access. With the development of the Internet, various semiconductor manufacturers have seen a great market prospect for this video codec. Therefore, since 2005, TI, Anba, NXP, Taiwan's TEWELL, Japan's SONY, SHARP and other companies have all set their sights. On the H.264 codec chip.
> 
> In the field of video codec chips in these years, upstream manufacturers such as TI, Anba, etc. have never stopped competing, and the technology accumulation of foreign manufacturers has been in a leading position. Relying on the vigorous development of the domestic security market in the past ten years, Haisi has also been working hard in the upstream of the industry to independently develop its own video codec chip technology, gaining a leading position in certain technical fields, and building a market fortress through patents and technological breakthroughs. , forming a competitive advantage.
> 
> Huawei HiSilicon's video codec chip system is very comprehensive, including IPC video codec and image signal processing chips, from professional high-definition IPC system-on-chip Hi3518A to high-end industry IPC system-on-chip Hi3559AV100, chip products include consumer market, commercial market and Industry market; resolution from D1 to the latest 8K, frame rate up to 60fps. These comprehensive layouts and high reliability have won the favor of video application manufacturers, surpassing TI's products. At present, it has formed a three-pronged situation of HiSilicon, American Anba, and Japan (the background is Sony and Fujitsu), and TI has no new codec chip since DM8168.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiSilicon's recently released Hi3559AV100 parameters are powerful, professional 8K Ultra HD Mobile CameraSOC, which provides 8K30/4K120 broadcast-quality image quality digital video recording, supports multi-channel sensor input, supports H.265 encoded output or film-level RAW data. Output, and integrated high-performance ISP processing, while using advanced low-power process and low-power architecture design, provides users with powerful image processing capabilities.
> 
> TV chip
> 
> In the last section, we mentioned that Hess has accumulated extensive technical experience in the field of video codec technology. These technical experiences have not only succeeded in the chip market of IPC video codec and image signal processing, but also become the leader in the field of TV chips. .
> 
> Before 2010, the domestic self-developed chips were basically in the stage of prototype or self-use, and the market acceptance was extremely low. At this time, the proportion of domestic chips is only 1%, and foreign chips account for more than 95%. By 2017, the domestic chip share in the Chinese market has increased by about 60%, while the proportion of foreign chips has dropped to about 35%.
> 
> Among them, Huawei Haisi occupies more than half of the domestic market, and its independent ultra-high-definition smart TV core chip has shipped nearly 10 million in 2016, and has entered the supply chain of six major color TV manufacturers, including Sharp, Hisense, Konka and other brands. They are all using HiSilicon chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing about TV chips is video codec technology, and HiSilicon's video codec technology has accumulated enough experience, from Hi3751V510 to the latest Hi3571V811, from 4K entry-level smart TV solutions to 8K smart TV solutions. Support to 8Kx4K@30fps, 4Kx2KHEVC and VP910bit, 120Hz MEMC, and support Dolby ATMOS, occupy an important position in the domestic TV chip industry.
> 
> And Huawei's entry into the TV industry news may cause domestic TV companies to abandon the Haisi TV chip. Taking Huawei's mobile phone as an example, HiSili's mobile phone chip technology has basically caught up with mobile phone chip leader Qualcomm, but only Huawei's own mobile phone is used, because other mobile phone factories are worried about the competitive relationship with Huawei, obviously do not want to support competitors, so it is useless. Huawei's mobile phone chip. If Huawei enters the TV field, the same domestic TV companies are likely to abandon Hisilicon's TV chips and switch to other chip companies' products. Because if they continue to use Huawei's chip, it may lead to their own research and development progress is known to Huawei, which is conducive to Huawei's TV business and competition, which is not what they hope to see.
> 
> NB-IoT chip
> 
> With the development of the Internet of Things, the existing connection technology can not only meet the rapidly increasing number of connected devices, but also occupy more resources. Therefore, the low-power wide area network (LPWAN) developed in recent years has gained widespread attention, and among many low-power WAN technologies, NB-loT (narrowband Internet of Things) technology is highly concerned.
> 
> We are entering an era of Internet of Everything, and the entire communications industry realizes that this is a huge opportunity. Therefore, major chip design companies have been studying the use of narrowband LTE technology to carry IoT connections a few years ago. Technology evolution, in 2015, 3GPP officially named this technology NB-IoT. This technology belongs to the narrowband part of 5G technology. It is built on cellular network and consumes about 180KHz bandwidth. It can be deployed directly on GSM network, UMTS network or LTE network due to its low power consumption, stable connection, low cost and excellent architecture optimization. Has received much attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology of China issued a notice on “Promoting the Construction and Development of Mobile Internet (NB-IoT) in June 2017. A total of 14 measures were issued, requiring the strengthening of NB-IoT standards and technology research to create a complete industry. The system optimizes the NB-IoT application policy environment and creates good sustainable development conditions. Under the great attention of the country, it can be seen that the development of NB-IoT is a huge business opportunity.
> 
> As the promoter of the NB-IoT standard, Huawei and Qualcomm are also two important players of the NB-IoT chip. Huawei has been investing in NB-IoT chip development since 2014. In 2015, it launched a pre-standard based chip prototype. After the announcement of the NB-IoT standard, Huawei quickly launched the NB-IoT commercial chip Boudica120, and then the Boudica150 (increased support for 1800MHz/2100MHz) was used in small batches in the third quarter.
> 
> From the application point of view, Huawei's NB-IoT chip solution can be used for smart water, smart gas, smart parking, smart home appliances and so on. In terms of smart water, Huawei has cooperated with Shenzhen, Yingtan and Fuzhou. In terms of smart gas, Huawei United Telecom and Shenzhen Gas (5.380, 0.01, 0.19%) and Beijing Gas have launched pilot projects.
> 
> Routing chip and "betting" future server chip
> 
> A few days ago, Huawei’s glory in a press conference in Beijing announced the routing chip “Ling Wei”. In the market, the routing chips were basically supplied by Qualcomm, MediaTek, Marvell and Broadcom. Now Huawei enters this field and will inevitably have more or less impact on these suppliers, but this is Huawei's improvement. The chip must study the strength of the road.
> 
> According to the official introduction, the Lingxiao 5651 is a quad-core 1.4GHz top-of-line routing processor with up to 5Gbps data forwarding capability, which can easily achieve full-rate forwarding of Gigabit WiFi and Gigabit Ethernet ports, and also supports more than 800Mbps. USB data transfer can provide users with high-speed network sharing. For the dual-band WiFi chip Linghao 1151, it has the characteristics of strong anti-interference ability. For IoT equipment, Lingxiao 1151 built two information highways, one for data connection and one for IoT equipment connection, to ensure that users' operations can get faster feedback. In addition, in order to cope with the experience of mobile game, the Lingxiao 1151 adopts a number of new technologies, such as game message recognition, early allocation of air interface, low latency rate adjustment, small traffic QoS guarantee, etc., with EMUI9.0, mobile phone and routing. Can enter the game mode at the same time, the rate is more stable.
> 
> According to the latest report, Huawei also officially announced its fourth-generation Arm server chip "Hi1620". This is the industry's first data center processor built on a 7nm process and is scheduled for release in 2019. According to the official introduction, the parameters of the chip design are very strong, providing Huawei with a powerful weapon to seize the cloud service market in the future.



missing a few..

Hi1822 NIC chip
SSD controller chip
SSD management chip Hi1711
AI chip (7 tflops ascend 310, 256 tflops asend 910)
si photonics chip (optical communications chip) in development at huawei caliopa in belgium and at huawei CIP in britain

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases Wireless Fiber Solution to Increase HBB Rates and Improve Penetration*

Jan 03, 2019


[Shanghai, China, January 3, 2019] Huawei released the latest Wireless Fiber Solution (an enhanced WTTx solution). Huawei focused on how to maximize wireless network potential and quickly provide broadband services. This presented a unique opportunity to meet with government ICT organizations, operators, and industry organizations to discuss fixed wireless broadband development and how to accelerate national broadband penetration.

Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution increases home broadband (HBB) rates and improves market penetration.

Rapidly developing LTE technologies, such as wideband 4T4R and massive MIMO, have significantly improved wireless bandwidth, capability, and greatly reduced the cost per GB. LTE has become a viable solution for broadband rate improvement. 5G spectrum release and various new 5G technologies will further improve spectral efficiency, capacity, and reduce the cost per GB to enhance the capability of wireless fiber broadband.


Wireless fiber broadband has become an option to improve broadband rates.
According to the Digital Economy and Society Index Report 2018 in Europe, wired broadband rates in Europe are between 7 Mbit/s and 23 Mbit/s, and the LTE rate has already reached between 20 Mbit/s and 42 Mbit/s. 37% of households in Finland and 23% in Italy use only LTE wireless technologies to access the Internet.


Wireless fiber broadband speeds up broadband popularization in developing countries.
Wireless broadband services have been rolled out in many developing countries, such as the Philippines, Sri Lanka, and South Africa, to significantly accelerate national broadband development. The growth rate of wireless broadband has surpassed that of fixed broadband. As a result, the broadband penetration rate increased from 12% to 17% in the Philippines, and from 9% to 25% in Sri Lanka.

Over the past five years, 230 operators in 124 countries have deployed WTTx to provide fixed wireless broadband services for 75 million households, small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), schools, and hospitals.

Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution creates the following benefits:


Full services
Fiber-like experience
Fast deployment
Flexibility, flexible speed on demand
5G-oriented evolution

Full services
With the popularization of HBB services, people have more and more diversified requirements for broadband access, such as telephone access, Internet, and VOD through broadband set top boxes.

As for enterprise broadband private line access services, the headquarters and branch offices of SMEs require VPN-based intranet and mobile office services. These services depend on VoIP, VPN, video surveillance, and other network capabilities.

The Wireless Fiber solution supports a full range of diverse services, including broadband, video, VoIP, and VPN, helping operators deploy a basic, full-service broadband network for both households and enterprises.


Fiber-like experience
The Wireless Fiber solution offers a Gbps-level broadband experience, helping operators provide superior HBB services.

Huawei's innovative massive MIMO and wideband 4T4R full-series base stations work with high-end CPEs (which are stationary) to improve spectral efficiency by three to five fold. Along with the Wireless Fiber solution, Huawei released the industry's first 8-antenna outdoor CPE (B3368), a CPE that can achieve peak rates of up to 1 Gbit/s.

The B3368 combined with Huawei's advanced massive MIMO base stations leverages exclusive performance enhancing technologies to achieve three times higher service provisioning capability than other industry solutions and reduces the cost per line by 60%. This allows operators to maximize the value of their networks and provide broadband access services for more households and enterprises without adding more base stations.


Fast deployment
Fast service provisioning: Traditional wired broadband services require several weeks, or even several months, to deploy, but WTTx services can be on air within a single day. Huawei offers the WTTx Suite commercial solution, the only one of its kind available in the industry, to help operators provide, manage, and remotely activate services. The B2368 is the industry's first full-band 4R CPE with a 360° adaptive omnidirectional high-gain antenna. The B2368 not only provides better signals but can also perform automatic optimization based on network conditions to achieve the best signal quality possible. This optimized CPE features simple installation and can be easily installed by the users themselves, improving service deployment efficiency. With the WTTx Suite and the B2368, WTTx services can be provided within a single day.

Fast user growth: WTTx offers broadband service via wireless connections. No trenches need to be dug, no cables need to be deployed underground, and no approvals need to be obtained from property owners. This helps operators rapidly increase the number of users.

Less expensive O&M and higher investment efficiency: Traditional wired broadband service provisioning requires on site testing and adjustment. Fault diagnose for these services requires dialing tests. Wired connections are prone to aging and physical damage. As a result, a lot of manpower is required to maintain the network, resulting in high O&M costs. However, WTTx provides unfettered wireless access, which helps to reduce overall O&M costs. Operators can take the money saved on O&M and use it to cover their CAPEX to improve ROI, or they can invest the spare man power in accelerating user growth and service provisioning, making their investments more efficient than ever.


Flexibility, flexible speed on demand
There are several user segments requirements. Some of these users are price-sensitive and would rather get more data traffic at a lower cost. Other users are more sensitive to service experience and require high-quality broadband services. During wireless broadband development (since broadband users require high traffic), operators also consider to maintain the experience of mobile customers.

The Wireless Fiber solution leverages wireless fiber broadband technologies, which promote network resource sharing. This solution helps operators provide prepaid and postpaid packages for different consumer segments to meet different user experience requirements. Prepaid packages unlock the enormous potential of broadband services in many developing countries. For example, in countries such as the Philippines, South Africa, and Sri Lanka, once prepaid packages were provided, the growth of WTTx users outpaced that of fixed broadband users.


5G-oriented evolution
As for network investment, operators need to pay attention to sustainable development of network architectures for the arrival of the imminent 5G era. Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution features an advanced architecture that allows operators to evolve from 4T4R/8T8R to massive MIMO based on their needs. The latest hardware platform also supports 5G NR hardware evolution, helping operators invest more efficiently.

For the users, Huawei's exclusive CPE design supports smooth evolution to 5G CPEs with just an ODU replacement, quickly meeting user requirements for higher speeds.

Wang Qingwen, President of Huawei Wireless WTTx Product Line, commented, "Wireless technologies have witnessed remarkable development over the past few decades. Mobile voice services have been popularized around the world. Every household and every individual user can enjoy these services anywhere at any time. Huawei is committed to bring digital to every person, home, and organization for a fully connected, intelligent world. The Wireless Fiber solution will promote the development of the broadband connectivity and meet the requirements of Broadband speed upgrade in developed countries. This solution will also further accelerate the penetration of affordable HBB services in developing countries and bridge the digital divide for more homes."

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/1/huawei-releases-wireless-fiber-solution

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Global 5G standard essential patent: China Huawei ranks first in the world*
2019-01-03 21:41:14
https://www.toutiao.com/a6642265166752793092/
Today, China’s Information and Communication Institute issued the latest ranking of the number of essential patents for 5G standards for communications companies (2018).

The IPT Center of China's ICT has extracted, merged, deduplicated and counted the 5G standard essential patent information declared on the ETSI (European Telecommunications Standardization Institute) website. As of December 28, 2018, there were 21 companies that issued 5G standard essential patent claims on the ETSI website, and the total number of patents declared was 11,681.

Among the declared patents, a total of 9,375 public patents were filed, accounting for 83.3% of the total declared amount. At present, the number of companies claiming 5G standard patents only accounts for 40% of 4G. In general, there are still many companies that have not yet declared the necessary patents for 5G standards that may be held. According to the relevant provisions of ETSI, if the company believes that it holds the necessary patents for the 5G standard, it should make a statement on the ETSI website.

Companies with more than 1,000 patents are Huawei, Nokia, LG, Ericsson, Samsung, Qualcomm and ZTE. Among them, Huawei ranked first with 1970 5G patents, accounting for 17%, Nokia ranked second with 1471 5G patents, accounting for 13%, and LG ranked third with 1448 5G patents, accounting for 12%. %. The top ten companies in the remaining claims are Ericsson, Samsung, Qualcomm, ZTE, Intel, Datang and Sharp. In addition to Huawei, ZTE ranked sixth with 1,029 patents, accounting for 9%; Datang ranked ninth with 543 patent claims, accounting for 5%. The total number of patent statements of the three Chinese companies was 3,542, accounting for 30.3% of the total.













In terms of 5G technical standards, 3GPP initiated the development of 5G standards in 2016. In June 2018, the international standard for the first version of 3GPP 5G was completed. Global communication equipment vendors, chip manufacturers, and communication operators are actively participating in the development of 3GPP 5G standards, with more than 100 participating companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*EU: Huawei's 2018 R&D investment ranks fifth in the world*
2019-01-03 18:55:18
https://www.toutiao.com/a6642222408189084167/

In the afternoon of January 3, Beijing time (Jiang Junmu), Huawei beat the US companies such as Apple, Qualcomm and Facebook in the latest "2018 Industry R&D Investment Ranking" issued by the European Commission, ranking fifth in the world with a total investment of 11.334 billion euros. It is also the only Chinese company in the top 50.

This report collects statistics on EU industrial R&D investment in 2018 by a total of 2,500 companies in 46 countries and regions around the world. Among them, Samsung ranked first with 13.4 billion euros, followed by Google's parent company Alphabet and German Volkswagen, Microsoft ranked fourth, and Apple behind Huawei and Intel ranked seventh.

A total of 438 Chinese companies were listed, with a total investment of 71.2 billion euros, an increase of 20% over the previous year. 44% of companies invest in ICT, 11.4% invest in the automotive industry, and 3.4% invest in health-related research.

According to C114, Huawei spends more than 10% of its sales revenue on R&D every year, and its continuous pressure investment enables it to grow rapidly and steadily in the fierce market competition. In 2017, its R&D investment reached RMB 89.7 billion, a year-on-year increase of 17.4%, accounting for approximately 14.9% of its annual revenue. By the end of 2017, the company had obtained a total of 74,307 patents; a total of 64,091 Chinese patents were applied for, and a total of 48,758 foreign patents were applied; more than 90% of them were invention patents.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases Wireless Fiber Solution to Increase HBB Rates and Improve Penetration*

Jan 03, 2019

[Shanghai, China, January 3, 2019] Huawei released the latest Wireless Fiber Solution (an enhanced WTTx solution). Huawei focused on how to maximize wireless network potential and quickly provide broadband services. This presented a unique opportunity to meet with government ICT organizations, operators, and industry organizations to discuss fixed wireless broadband development and how to accelerate national broadband penetration.

Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution increases home broadband (HBB) rates and improves market penetration.

Rapidly developing LTE technologies, such as wideband 4T4R and massive MIMO, have significantly improved wireless bandwidth, capability, and greatly reduced the cost per GB. LTE has become a viable solution for broadband rate improvement. 5G spectrum release and various new 5G technologies will further improve spectral efficiency, capacity, and reduce the cost per GB to enhance the capability of wireless fiber broadband.


Wireless fiber broadband has become an option to improve broadband rates.
According to the Digital Economy and Society Index Report 2018 in Europe, wired broadband rates in Europe are between 7 Mbit/s and 23 Mbit/s, and the LTE rate has already reached between 20 Mbit/s and 42 Mbit/s. 37% of households in Finland and 23% in Italy use only LTE wireless technologies to access the Internet.


Wireless fiber broadband speeds up broadband popularization in developing countries.
Wireless broadband services have been rolled out in many developing countries, such as the Philippines, Sri Lanka, and South Africa, to significantly accelerate national broadband development. The growth rate of wireless broadband has surpassed that of fixed broadband. As a result, the broadband penetration rate increased from 12% to 17% in the Philippines, and from 9% to 25% in Sri Lanka.

Over the past five years, 230 operators in 124 countries have deployed WTTx to provide fixed wireless broadband services for 75 million households, small- and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), schools, and hospitals.

Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution creates the following benefits:


Full services
Fiber-like experience
Fast deployment
Flexibility, flexible speed on demand
5G-oriented evolution

Full services
With the popularization of HBB services, people have more and more diversified requirements for broadband access, such as telephone access, Internet, and VOD through broadband set top boxes.

As for enterprise broadband private line access services, the headquarters and branch offices of SMEs require VPN-based intranet and mobile office services. These services depend on VoIP, VPN, video surveillance, and other network capabilities.

The Wireless Fiber solution supports a full range of diverse services, including broadband, video, VoIP, and VPN, helping operators deploy a basic, full-service broadband network for both households and enterprises.


Fiber-like experience
The Wireless Fiber solution offers a Gbps-level broadband experience, helping operators provide superior HBB services.

Huawei's innovative massive MIMO and wideband 4T4R full-series base stations work with high-end CPEs (which are stationary) to improve spectral efficiency by three to five fold. Along with the Wireless Fiber solution, Huawei released the industry's first 8-antenna outdoor CPE (B3368), a CPE that can achieve peak rates of up to 1 Gbit/s.

The B3368 combined with Huawei's advanced massive MIMO base stations leverages exclusive performance enhancing technologies to achieve three times higher service provisioning capability than other industry solutions and reduces the cost per line by 60%. This allows operators to maximize the value of their networks and provide broadband access services for more households and enterprises without adding more base stations.


Fast deployment
Fast service provisioning: Traditional wired broadband services require several weeks, or even several months, to deploy, but WTTx services can be on air within a single day. Huawei offers the WTTx Suite commercial solution, the only one of its kind available in the industry, to help operators provide, manage, and remotely activate services. The B2368 is the industry's first full-band 4R CPE with a 360° adaptive omnidirectional high-gain antenna. The B2368 not only provides better signals but can also perform automatic optimization based on network conditions to achieve the best signal quality possible. This optimized CPE features simple installation and can be easily installed by the users themselves, improving service deployment efficiency. With the WTTx Suite and the B2368, WTTx services can be provided within a single day.

Fast user growth: WTTx offers broadband service via wireless connections. No trenches need to be dug, no cables need to be deployed underground, and no approvals need to be obtained from property owners. This helps operators rapidly increase the number of users.

Less expensive O&M and higher investment efficiency: Traditional wired broadband service provisioning requires on site testing and adjustment. Fault diagnose for these services requires dialing tests. Wired connections are prone to aging and physical damage. As a result, a lot of manpower is required to maintain the network, resulting in high O&M costs. However, WTTx provides unfettered wireless access, which helps to reduce overall O&M costs. Operators can take the money saved on O&M and use it to cover their CAPEX to improve ROI, or they can invest the spare man power in accelerating user growth and service provisioning, making their investments more efficient than ever.


Flexibility, flexible speed on demand
There are several user segments requirements. Some of these users are price-sensitive and would rather get more data traffic at a lower cost. Other users are more sensitive to service experience and require high-quality broadband services. During wireless broadband development (since broadband users require high traffic), operators also consider to maintain the experience of mobile customers.

The Wireless Fiber solution leverages wireless fiber broadband technologies, which promote network resource sharing. This solution helps operators provide prepaid and postpaid packages for different consumer segments to meet different user experience requirements. Prepaid packages unlock the enormous potential of broadband services in many developing countries. For example, in countries such as the Philippines, South Africa, and Sri Lanka, once prepaid packages were provided, the growth of WTTx users outpaced that of fixed broadband users.


5G-oriented evolution
As for network investment, operators need to pay attention to sustainable development of network architectures for the arrival of the imminent 5G era. Huawei's Wireless Fiber solution features an advanced architecture that allows operators to evolve from 4T4R/8T8R to massive MIMO based on their needs. The latest hardware platform also supports 5G NR hardware evolution, helping operators invest more efficiently.

For the users, Huawei's exclusive CPE design supports smooth evolution to 5G CPEs with just an ODU replacement, quickly meeting user requirements for higher speeds.

Wang Qingwen, President of Huawei Wireless WTTx Product Line, commented, "Wireless technologies have witnessed remarkable development over the past few decades. Mobile voice services have been popularized around the world. Every household and every individual user can enjoy these services anywhere at any time. Huawei is committed to bring digital to every person, home, and organization for a fully connected, intelligent world. The Wireless Fiber solution will promote the development of the broadband connectivity and meet the requirements of Broadband speed upgrade in developed countries. This solution will also further accelerate the penetration of affordable HBB services in developing countries and bridge the digital divide for more homes."

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/1/huawei-releases-wireless-fiber-solution

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei completed the first 5G network test in India, with a speed of 3Gb/s,N times that of US
2019-01-05 10:00:38*
https://www.toutiao.com/a6642826797182353924/
With the promulgation of the 5G network boom, the major 5G equipment manufacturers have recently started 5G testing in various countries. Although Huawei was previously refused cooperation by various national operators for various reasons. But in the end, with the technology leading the way, many European operators still chose Huawei. Moreover, India, which had previously insisted on not cooperating with Huawei, could not resist the temptation to start inviting Huawei to participate in its 5G test.









Recently, some foreign media said that the Indian operator has completed the network test of the first 5G base station with Huawei. The download speed of the test is 3Gb/s (about 380MB/s). This record is 2.7Gb/s tested in Italy. Still higher. Moreover, Huawei also issued a statement saying that two companies have completed the 5G network test in India.







So what is the concept of Huawei's 3Gb/s test? Compared with the US AT&T's 5G download speed of 194Mbps, it is nearly 15 times faster than the 700Mbps tested by Nokia in London. Obviously, these operators' 5G technology is far behind Huawei. It is no wonder that European media say that they don't use Huawei's 5G technology, and they have to lag behind others for a year.







Although India has completed the 5G test, it will take 2-3 years for them to spread from 5G. In addition, India's 4G network speed is also far below the world average speed. If you want to catch up with the speed of the big forces in the 5G era, it seems that you can only work closely with Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Huawei opens first flagship store in Saudi Arabia*

CGTN
2019-01-06 






Chinese tech giant Huawei on Saturday announced the inauguration of its first flagship store in Saudi Arabia, which is also its largest store in the Middle East and Africa.


At the opening ceremony in the capital Riyadh, Sultan Mofti, deputy governor for investment attraction and development at the Saudi Arabian General Investment Authority, *hailed Huawei's efforts to provide the best information technology and communications services in accordance with the highest global standards for quality and security.*

According to Mofti, *Huawei is also working to develop Saudi talent through training initiatives, including a plan to train 10,000 Saudi men and women by 2020.*

*"Huawei is a great example to all foreign companies investing in the kingdom,"* he said.

*In 2016, Huawei became the first Chinese company to be granted 100-percent ownership in Saudi Arabia.* Recently it was awarded the first prize in the King Khalid Award for Responsible Competitiveness.

Bill Yu, vice president of Huawei Tech Investment Saudi Arabia, said the opening of Huawei's first flagship store in the kingdom demonstrates its commitment to the Saudi market.

"In order to provide an advanced and classy shopping experience for our customers in Saudi Arabia, we have brought and adopted the latest retail systems in our store in Saudi Arabia, which will provide a new experience that includes intelligent storage, online ordering, home delivery and off-site payment as well as a slew of other services which will take our customer service experience to the next level," Yu said.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d774e3349444f31457a6333566d54/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Huawei released Kun Peng 920 processor: 64 core 8-channel memory, the strongest ARM performance

Supernet
Baijia No. 01-07 12:19
Google translation as follow:








In the field of processors, Huawei already has the Kirin series for terminal equipment and the rising series for AI computing. The latest mobile processor is Kirin 980, and the AI chips are the Shengteng 310 and the Shengteng 910, all based on 7nm. Technology, now Huawei has launched a new generation of processors for the data center market - Kapeng 920 series, which is Huawei's high-performance server processor based on ARMv8 instruction set, also 7nm process, up to 64 cores, support 8 channels DDR4 memory and PCIe 4.0, integrated 100Gbe network, claims to be the strongest ARM server chip, 25% higher than the industry standard performance.




Huawei's research and development of high-performance ARM server processor is no longer news. There have been 32-core server chips based on Cortex-A57 architecture, but there has not been a large-scale promotion. It has also been reported that Huawei independently developed 64-core ARM server chip Hi1620. Based on the 7nm process, the Kun Peng 920 released today is the official brand and model of this product. Like the Kirin processor, it is also the name of the ancient Chinese beast.




Huawei's chip business has covered the mid-end, AI and data center markets.

Huawei released the Kun Peng 920 processor




According to the information released at the Huawei conference, the Peng Peng 920 processor has a maximum of 64 cores, a frequency of 2.6 GHz, supports 8-channel DDR4 memory, supports PCIe 4.0 and CCIX, and integrates 100Gbe networks.




In terms of performance, Huawei said that the 鲲 920 processor is the most powerful in ARM, and the SPEC integer performance is as high as 930 points, which is 25% higher than the industry standard.




In terms of memory bandwidth, IO bandwidth and network throughput, the 鲲 920 processor is also higher than other ARM products, with 46% higher memory bandwidth, 66% IO bandwidth, and 4 times the industry standard.

Huawei's processor business innovation journey




Huawei launches a new generation of Taishan server




In addition to the release of the 鲲鹏920 processor, Huawei also launched three Taishan ThaiShan series servers, using its own server chips, including TaiShan 22080, Thaishan 5280/5290, and ThaiShan X6000, respectively for the balanced server, storage server and high-density server market. The specific specifications are as follows:




Three Taishan servers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to cooperate with ‘father of hybrid rice’ to develop ‘sea rice’*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/7 16:05:01



A view of a farmland for "sea rice" in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu Province in November. Photo: VCG

Huawei Technologies has reached an agreement with renowned agriculturalist Yuan Longping, China's father of hybrid rice, to develop "sea rice" that can grow on saline-alkali soil.

The technology is expected to help transform 1.5 billion mu (100 million hectares) of China's saline land into 100 million mu of arable farmland, news website ifeng.com reported.

The core technology of "sea rice" involves breeding new varieties of rice and adjusting soil and crops, Huawei's rotating chairman Ken Hu said. The technology is based on a system of "internet of Things for elements" and is achieved through "digitalizing lands," the report said.

"Sea rice," which is developed by Yuan, refers to saline-alkali tolerant rice which can grow in saltwater and is also resistant to diseases and pests. 

The transformation of 1.5 billion mu of saline land is expected to yield 30 billion more kilograms of grains every year, which is equivalent to the annual grain output of farmlands in Central China's Hunan Province, feeding 80 million more people, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Huawei gives you another point of view what 5G world could be
Video link at your service:

https://m.toutiaoimg.cn/group/66420...1802&group_id=6642087216925377038&abtest_id=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei TV was released at CES: 8K+AI, and was recognized as a high-end product*
2019-01-08 08:03:54
https://www.toutiao.com/a6643909970670649869/
As discussed between the two, Huawei finally began to launch its own TV products: 8K + AI, recognized as a high-end product!













Previously, the trademark name applied by Huawei was: Huawei TV AI Window!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Why the US cannot suppress Huawei’s development*

By Yu Jincui Source:Global Times Published: 2019/1/7 

It's no secret that Chinese tech giant Huawei, along with China's high-tech development that the company represents, have been targets of US suppression. But two events in China on Monday suggested the US attempt is doomed to fail. 

Huawei unveiled its latest core chipset central processing unit (CPU) on Monday, an achievement that enhances its chip-making capacities and will contribute to the realization of Chinese chip self-supply. The new CPU, called Kunpeng 920, was built on the semiconductor architecture of UK semiconductor maker ARM Holdings. With unwarranted concerns swirling over Huawei's ambition to beat industrial peers and seek technological dominance, the company has displayed to the world it is committed to conducting global collaboration. 

Huawei's success is fundamentally the success of innovation. Since its foundation, the company has pushed the pace of innovation, constantly bringing to the market something new and innovative. But it's worth noting that effective cooperation with global partners has played an important role in helping Huawei make breakthroughs, bringing top-notch technologies and products to serve the global market. Huawei's global business principles are openness, cooperation and win-win, as laid out by the firm in October. To a certain extent, the company cannot have achieved its present-day success and technological progress without its extensive cooperation with more than 13,000 supply partners as well as with industrial peers. 

On the same day Huawei launched its new chipset, US electric carmaker Tesla Inc. broke ground on its Shanghai factory, which would double the size of the electric car maker's global manufacturing, making it the first to benefit from a new policy allowing foreign carmakers to set up wholly-owned subsidiaries in China. The groundbreaking of Tesla's Gigafactory is an indication of China's determination on expanding opening-up. 

Eyeing China's huge population and its generous electric vehicle incentives, Tesla has long been willing to join in the Chinese new-energy vehicle market. 

Given the gigantic consumption potential, China's efforts to create a more favorable regulatory environment for foreign investors and accelerating pace of opening-up with a string of fresh market-opening measures rolled out last year, the Chinese market will be more appealing to foreign companies, especially American companies. As a result, there will also be more fierce competition among those foreign investors. 

In the face of US pressure, cooperation with the outside world and expansion of opening-up are the only way out for China as well as Chinese tech companies, Huawei in particular, to break though US technological encirclement. 

As long as China continues to innovate, carry out global and open collaboration and stick to further opening-up, it will provide the international market with more superior technologies and products that will benefit other countries. China's technological advancement cannot be suppressed. The US had better face up to this reality. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1134922.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Define three characteristics and introduce AI technology: Huawei released the industry's first data center switch for the AI era
http://www.c114.com.cn ( 2019/1/9 17:12 )
http://www.c114.com.cn/news/126/a1076572.html
*below translation from Chinese version：*
C114 News January 9th afternoon news (Shu Yunwen) Huawei GIV (Global Industry Vision) 2025 forecast, the adoption rate of AI will reach 86% from 20% in 2015, AI becomes an enterprise to reshape business model and help decision-making And a key driver for improving the customer experience. At today's "New Network AI Wins the Future" network spring product launch conference, Huawei released the industry's first data center switch CloudEngine 16800 for the AI era, defining the three characteristics of the AI era data center switch, innovatively introduced AI technology, Pratt & Whitney AI helps customers accelerate intelligent transformation.






*
Leading the data center network from the cloud era into the AI era*

“The intelligent world of Internet of Everything is accelerating, and the data center is becoming the core of new infrastructure such as 5G and artificial intelligence. Huawei is the first to introduce AI technology into data center switches, leading the data center network to enter the AI era from the cloud era.” Huawei Network Hu Kewen, president of the product line, pointed out in his speech.

With the advent of the AI era, AI computing power is affected by the performance of data center networks, and is becoming a key bottleneck in the AI commercial process. One-hundredth of the loss rate of traditional Ethernet will cause the AI computing power of the data center to play only. 50%; at the same time, it is expected that the global annual new data volume will increase from 10ZB in 2018 to 180ZB in 2025 (that is, 180 billion TB). The existing 100GE-based data center network can no longer support the challenge of data flooding; With the increase of the size of the data center server and the integration of the computing network, the storage network and the data network, the traditional manual operation and maintenance means has been unsustainable, and it is urgent to introduce innovative technologies to enhance the intelligent operation and maintenance capabilities.

In view of this, Huawei believes that the AI era data center switch will have three characteristics - embedded AI chip, single slot 48 x 400GE and the ability to evolve into an autonomous driving network, CloudEngine 16800 is released for this purpose.

*What are the advantages of the CloudEngine 16800?*

The industry's first embedded AI chip data center switch, 100% AI computing power: CloudEngine 16800 is the industry's first data center switch equipped with high-performance AI chip, carrying the original iLossLess intelligent lossless exchange algorithm to achieve traffic model adaptive self Optimized to achieve lower latency and higher throughput network performance based on zero packet loss, overcome the loss of computing power caused by traditional Ethernet packet loss, increase AI computing power from 50% to 100%, data storage IOPS ( Input/Output Operations Per Second) Performance increased by 30%.

The industry's highest density single slot 48 x 400GE, meeting the AI era 5 times traffic growth demand: CloudEngine 16800 has fully upgraded the hardware switching platform, on the basis of orthogonal architecture, breakthrough ultra-high-speed signal transmission, super heat dissipation, efficient power supply, etc. The technical problem is that the single-slot can provide the industry's highest density 48-port 400GE line card. The single machine provides the industry's largest 768-port 400GE switching capacity, and the switching capacity is up to five times the industry average, meeting the AI multi-stream multiplication demand. At the same time, single-bit power consumption is reduced by 50%, which is more green and energy efficient.

Enable automatic driving network, second-level fault identification, minute-level fault automatic positioning: CloudEngine 16800 based on built-in AI chip, can greatly improve the "network edge" or equipment-level intelligence level, enabling the switch to have local reasoning and real-time fast decision The ability to build a distributed AI operation and maintenance architecture through local intelligence combined with a centralized FabricInsight network analyzer enables second-level fault identification and minute-level fault automatic positioning to enable automatic driving network acceleration. At the same time, the architecture based on distributed AI operation and maintenance can greatly enhance the flexibility and deployability of the operation and maintenance system.

Wang Lei, general manager of Huawei's data center network, said that Huawei's CloudEngine series of data center switches have been successfully commercialized by more than 6,000 customers worldwide, helping customers in the financial, Internet, and carrier industries to digitally transform. The launch of the CloudEngine 16800 data center switch for the AI era will help customers accelerate the intelligent transformation, realize the Pratt & Whitney AI, and jointly build the intelligent world of the Internet of Everything.

Author: Shuyun Wen Source: C114 Communication Network

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases Industry’s First Data Center Switch Built for the AI Era: CloudEngine 16800*

Jan 09, 2019

[Beijing, China, January 9, 2019] Today Huawei unveiled the industry’s first data center switch built for the Artificial Intelligence (AI) era –– CloudEngine 16800, at its network product launch event for Spring 2019 themed “A CloudEngine Built for the AI Era”. Huawei defines three characteristics of data center switches in the AI era: embedded AI chip, 48-port 400GE line card per slot, and the capability to evolve to the autonomous driving network, and innovatively incorporates AI technologies into data center switches. The pervasive use of AI will help customers accelerate intelligent transformation.







Kevin Hu, President of Huawei Network Product Line, releases the CloudEngine 16800

According to Huawei’s Global Industry Vision (GIV) 2025, the AI adoption rate will increase from 16% in 2015 to 86% in 2025. The capability of leveraging AI to reshape business models, make decisions, and improve customer experiences will become a key driving force. Kevin Hu, President of Huawei Network Product Line, said, “A fully connected, intelligent world is fast approaching. Data centers become the core of the new infrastructures such as 5G and AI. Huawei will first introduce AI technology to data center switches, leading data center networks from the cloud era to the AI era.”

With the advent of the AI era, the AI computing power is affected by the performance of data center networks, which is becoming a key bottleneck of the AI commercial process. On a traditional Ethernet, the AI computing power of data centers can only reach up to 50 percent due to a packet loss rate of 1‰. At the same time, the industry expects that the annual volume of data worldwide will increase from 10 zettabytes in 2018 to 180 zettabytes (180 billion terabytes) in 2025. Existing 100GE data center networks will be unable to handle the predicted data flood. In addition, traditional manual O&M methods will be unable to meet requirements as the number of data center servers continues to increase and the computing network, storage network, and data network become converged. It is therefore imperative that innovative technologies be developed and introduced to improve the intelligent O&M capability.

“The data center switch built for the AI era has three characteristics,” said Kevin Hu, namely “embedded AI chip, 48-port 400GE line card per slot, and the capability to evolve to the autonomous driving network.”

Industry’s first data center switch with an embedded AI chip, reaching an AI computing power of 100%

The CloudEngine 16800, the first data center switch in the industry to leverage the power of an embedded high-performance AI chip, uses the innovative iLossless algorithm to implement auto-sensing and auto-optimization of the traffic model, thereby realizing lower latency and higher throughput based on zero packet loss. The CloudEngine 16800 overcomes the computing power limitations caused by packet loss on the traditional Ethernet, increasing the AI computing power from 50 percent to 100 percent and improving the data storage Input/Output Operations Per Second (IOPS) by 30 percent.

Industry’s highest density 48-port 400GE line card per slot, meeting the requirements for 5-fold traffic growth in the AI era

The CloudEngine 16800 boasts an upgraded hardware switching platform, and with its orthogonal architecture, overcomes multiple technical challenges such as high-speed signal transmission, heat dissipation, and power supply. It provides the industry’s highest density 48-port 400GE line card per slot and the industry’s largest 768-port 400GE switching capacity (five times the industry average), meeting the traffic multiplication requirements in the AI era. In addition, the power consumption per bit is reduced by 50%, ensuring greener operation.

Enabling the autonomous driving network, identifying faults in seconds, and automatically locating faults in minutes

The CloudEngine 16800 is embedded with an AI chip, greatly enhancing the intelligence level of devices deployed at the network edge and enabling the switch to implement local inference and rapid decision-making in real time. With CloudEngine 16800’s local intelligence and the centralized network analyzer FabricInsight, the distributed AI O&M architecture identifies faults in seconds and automatically locates the faults in minutes, helping to accelerate the advent of autonomous driving network. Furthermore, this architecture greatly improves the flexibility and deployability of O&M systems.

Leon Wang, General Manager of Huawei Data Center Network Domain, said, “Huawei CloudEngine series data center switches have been successfully launched into commercial use for more than 6000 customers, helping digital transformation of industry customers such as finance, Internet, and carrier customers. Huawei launched the CloudEngine 16800 to help customers accelerate intelligent transformation, achieve pervasive use of AI, and jointly build a fully connected and intelligent world.”

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/1/huawei-data-center-switch-built-cloudengine-16800

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to invest US$100B in reconstructing network system*

Xinhua, January 18, 2019





People pass by the Huawei stand during the Smart City Expo World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Nov. 15, 2016. [Photo / Xinhua]

Chinese technology firm Huawei said on Thursday that *it plans to invest 100 billion U.S. dollars to rebuild its network system in the next five years.*

Huawei will increase its investment to achieve four goals -- *minimalising the network; minimalising the transaction models of network; achieving utmost cybersecurity; and the privacy protection of the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) meeting the European standards*, said Ren Zhengfei, founder and president of Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd., at a group interview in Shenzhen.

"We plan to invest greatly on research and development in the next five years to build the world's best network," said Ren.

He also stressed that Huawei would always take cybersecurity and privacy protection as the company's top guiding principle. "We raise our awareness of cybersecurity to such a high level because we are facing the future of cloud computing era underpinned by cybersecurity," said Ren.

Recently, the company has opened its advanced labs and production lines for media visits. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-01/18/content_74385158.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei to invest US$100B in reconstructing network system*
> 
> Xinhua, January 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People pass by the Huawei stand during the Smart City Expo World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Nov. 15, 2016. [Photo / Xinhua]
> 
> Chinese technology firm Huawei said on Thursday that *it plans to invest 100 billion U.S. dollars to rebuild its network system in the next five years.*
> 
> Huawei will increase its investment to achieve four goals -- *minimalising the network; minimalising the transaction models of network; achieving utmost cybersecurity; and the privacy protection of the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) meeting the European standards*, said Ren Zhengfei, founder and president of Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd., at a group interview in Shenzhen.
> 
> "We plan to invest greatly on research and development in the next five years to build the world's best network," said Ren.
> 
> He also stressed that Huawei would always take cybersecurity and privacy protection as the company's top guiding principle. "We raise our awareness of cybersecurity to such a high level because we are facing the future of cloud computing era underpinned by cybersecurity," said Ren.
> 
> Recently, the company has opened its advanced labs and production lines for media visits.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-01/18/content_74385158.htm


Rule out as much yankees components as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Huawei Mate20 Pro Super microspur photos: Walking Microscope*
2019-01-18 15:07:23

https://www.toutiao.com/a6647728324523065863/
Huawei Mate20 Pro is currently the most powerful comprehensive flagship phone of Huawei. Although it has not been successful in DxO, the feedback from users is very consistent: the camera is powerful and invincible.





As the second three-shot mobile phone of Huawei brand, Huawei Mate20 Pro's Yuba three-shot is impressive, changing the black and white color telephoto of Huawei P20 Pro to become a telephoto wide-angle super wide-angle match, retaining the IMX600's CMOS. The author has already shown the super-wide-angle lens of Huawei Mate20 Pro, 3x lossless zoom, 5x hybrid zoom and 10x zoom. The effect is very good.





Mate20 Pro's super wide angle also brings a new feature: support for super *microspur *shooting, want to see some details, so easy. Let's take a look at the proofs:

The fiber hair of strawberries is visible




Mobile phone screen under super *microspur*




Secret of 100 yuan RMB red banknote
















Guess what this is?




As a user of Huawei Mate20 Pro, its power can be felt with our own eyes. No matter how dark people are, the user knows best.

Come and let me shoot the super *microspur *shot!

*Japanese media analysis why the United States is afraid of Huawei: Huawei's research and development capabilities surpass any US company*
Reference message network 01-18 11:28
https://m.haiwainet.cn/ttc/3541083/2019/0118/content_31482806_1.html?tt_group_id=6647674543462679043





Reference News Network reported on January 18th that Japan's "Choice" monthly magazine published an article in the January issue of "The Real Reasons for American Fear of Huawei", saying that the Trump administration's attack on China's Huawei Technologies Company outlines the "US-China economic war" A “strangle” campaign launched by the state for private enterprises is advancing.

The article said that not only the United States, Australia and Japan and other allies announced their ban on the use of Huawei's products, but also blocked Huawei's access to parts from the United States' allies. These behaviors are worse than the alleged charges of Huawei’s executive Meng Xizhou when he was detained in Canada. Obviously, the United States is afraid of Huawei. This is because in the upcoming dramatic "digitalization of war" process, the United States has no enterprise that can compete with Huawei's research and development capabilities.

According to the article, at the 2018 Berlin International Consumer Electronics Show, Huawei released the Kirin 980 chip for smartphones. The Kirin 980 uses the world's most advanced 7-nanometer integrated circuit process technology, which greatly enhances the machine learning and image processing capabilities of artificial intelligence, while also saving a lot of power.

According to the article, Haisi is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Huawei and supplies only to Huawei. For a long time, Huawei has never stepped into the military field, focusing only on technology research and development in the civilian sector. However, in the view of the Trump administration, Huawei is likely to seize the lead before the US military industry, and is the most vigilant enterprise.

So how does Huawei have such a high level of R&D capabilities?

*According to the article, Huawei currently has 180,000 employees worldwide, of which 45% are researchers. The annual R&D investment accounts for about 15% of sales, and the R&D investment invested in 2017 is as high as 1.4 trillion yen (about 87 billion yuan – this net note). Most of them are used in the fields of semiconductor, 5G communication and artificial intelligence. *The investment of Huawei has surpassed the entire semiconductor industry in the United States including Intel and Qualcomm. It is said that Apple and Google are the only companies that can be singled out with Huawei in terms of R&D investment. The Trump administration is highly alert to Huawei, which has such strong R&D investment capabilities and top talent in China.

The article pointed out that for the second consecutive year in 2016 and 2017, Huawei is the most popular employment destination for Tsinghua University graduates from China's top universities. Before 2015, the most popular among students were state-owned monopolies such as State Grid and China Mobile, as well as US companies such as Apple, Google and Goldman Sachs. Today, Huawei has attracted the best talents in China with its generous treatment and bright prospects.

According to the article, in addition to the United States and Japan, more than half of the world's major airports use Huawei's products, which is a leader in the field of "smart aviation." In the field of subway operation, power system and renewable energy management, the “smart media” field integrating TV, network and traditional print media covers the field of “smart campus” such as university lectures, distance learning and R&D assistance. Huawei is ahead of the competition. Other companies around the world. In terms of the infrastructure application system represented by the smart city mastered by IBM in the United States, Huawei now has the strongest strength. This is because Huawei's system has a higher degree of completion through its extensive experience of continuously meeting China's domestic needs.

The article believes that the top US manufacturing companies led by IBM and GM have become unprofitable due to fierce competition, thus shifting their business focus from producing products to more profitable service industries. This is the paradox that the United States faces today: the more top-level manufacturing, the more dependent on China in production. The Trump administration has clamored for the factory to return to the United States, and because the increasing hollowing out of manufacturing has become a hidden danger in the security field. Even if robot soldiers using artificial intelligence are introduced, even if the United States is responsible for design and trial production, it will eventually have to rely on China for mass production. This is the reality facing the United States. *"From design to hardware production, software development and system construction, Huawei has integrated all production links, and it is indeed a company worthy of fear." This is the White House's evaluation of Huawei.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei fully confident about its product sales despite headwinds*

CGTN
2019-01-18 






Huawei is confident that Western countries will have to buy its products because of their competitiveness, the Chinese telecom giant's CEO and founder Ren Zhengfei told CCTV in an exclusive interview on Thursday. 

*"When you have superior products, there is no need to worry about buyers, and I have never worried about that,"* Ren replied when asked about how to cope with some countries' restrictions and bans on the company.

Ren said *Huawei is the best in the area of 5G, and the only manufacturer in the world that is capable of equipping 5G base stations with the state-of-the-art microwave technology, which perfectly suits Western countries where scattered villas are ubiquitous and are in need of high-speed information services. *





Ren Zhengfei, CEO and founder of Huawei, speaks with CCTV on January 17 in Shenzhen./CCTV Photo

*"Of course they can choose not to buy our equipment, but that means they will have to pay much higher prices to build other network services," *he told media in another group interview on Thursday. 

Until last December, Huawei said *it had secured more than 25 commercial contracts for 5G, the largest in the world, and has shipped more than 10,000 base stations for the fifth generation of mobile communications.*

When asked about his daughter Meng Wanzhou's detention in December, Ren said he's confident the case would be resolved through legal channels.

Meng, the company's chief financial officer, was arrested on December 1 in Canada for alleged violation of sanctions on Iran and then released on bail on December 12. She still awaits a hearing on extradition to the U.S. in February. 

After her arrest, Huawei said in a statement that the company was unaware of any wrongdoing by Meng, and the firm complied with all applicable laws. 

Ren told CCTV that he had not seen his daughter for a long time, but was not too worried. He said they had phone calls, during which he told jokes to her. 

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514f3041544d32457a6333566d54/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088282012077633536




Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

JUST IN: #Huawei unveils the worlds first #5G chipsets called Tiangang on Thursday in Beijing, fully embracing the next generation of wireless technologies.
10
11:47 AM - Jan 24, 2019


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088285217431769089








Huawei Club@ClubHuawei

17M - P20 series sold
7.5M - Mate20 series

Balong 5000 - Huawei's 5G baseband chip.
1st multi-mode 5G chip, supporting 3G, 4G and 5G & supporting NSA and SA architecture & TDD and FDD spectrums.

5G(sub 6GHz) + Wifi6 = Huawei 5G CPE Pro router

Huawei's 5G foldable - MWC 2019

11:59 AM - Jan 24, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kankan326

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088282012077633536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> JUST IN: #Huawei unveils the worlds first #5G chipsets called Tiangang on Thursday in Beijing, fully embracing the next generation of wireless technologies.
> 10
> 11:47 AM - Jan 24, 2019
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088285217431769089


Make a new thread about this news.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

kankan326 said:


> Make a new thread about this news.


There you go -> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huaw...pset-and-world-most-powerful-5g-modem.598458/

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to unveil 5G foldable smartphone*

(China Daily) 14:59, January 26, 2019







_Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business group, introduces the firm's 5G modem Balong 5000 at a news conference in Beijing on Thursday. [Photo provided to China Daily]_

Move represents latest push in fueling consumers' interest to upgrade devices

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd will unveil its first commercial 5G foldable smartphone in February, as the Chinese technology giant seeks to overtake Samsung Electronics Co Ltd to be the world's largest smartphone vendor.

Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business group, said the foldable handset will be equipped with its 5G modem Balong 5000, which the company described as the most powerful 5G modem in the world.

Yu said Balong 5000 is the world's first 5G modem that fully supports both non-standalone and standalone 5G network architecture, which can greatly widen its use scenarios.

*Analysts said the modem is designed to compete with the US chip giant Qualcomm Inc's X50 modem in performance. Huawei underlined that it will not sell Balong 5000 as a standalone product, but just use it in its own smartphones.*

The 5G foldable smartphone, to be unveiled at the Mobile World Congress 2019 in Barcelona, Spain, is Huawei's latest push to fuel consumers' interest to upgrade their devices after the global smartphone market hits a saturation point.

The move also came after Huawei's consumer business posted a record $52 billion in sales in 2018, driven by the strong demand for its premium smartphones. The company shipped more than 200 million units of smartphones worldwide last year and surpassed Apple Inc as the world's second largest smartphone vendor.

*On Thursday, Huawei, the world's largest telecom equipment maker, also unveiled its first chipset for 5G base stations. *The chip, named as Tiangang, can support a bandwidth of 200 megabytes and reduce the weight of a 5G base station by half.

Ding Yun, president of Huawei's telecom carrier business group, said the company has shipped over 25,000 5G base stations globally, up from the figure of 10,000 it disclosed in late December.

*"We have so far acquired 30 5G contracts, with 18 from Europe, nine from the Middle East and three from the Asia-Pacific region," Ding said.*

Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance, an industry association, said despite the difficulties Huawei is facing in overseas markets, including cyber security allegations, the company is steadily gaining clients, with more 5G base stations shipped.

"The trust between Huawei and some telecom carriers can help the former better navigate the choppy waters. It also reflects Huawei's technological superiority," Wang said.

The company's 5G foldable smartphone plan came after its rival Xiaomi Corp unveiled an engineering gadget on Wednesday, which can be bent and rolled to function both as a smartphone and a tablet.

"This year will see the first batch of 5G smartphones and foldable handsets respectively. Those which can bring the two together will turn out to be highly competitive in the market," said Fu Liang, an independent telecom analyst.

China Mobile, the country's largest telecom carrier, said in December that the first batch of 5G smartphones will be priced at above 8,000 yuan ($1,166), and more than 30 commercial 5G devices are likely to hit the market in 2019.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0126/c90000-9541443.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei Steps Into Smart TV Market

By Han Wei / Jan 30, 2019 04:22 AM / Business & Tech






Photo: VCG


Chinese telecom equipment maker *Huawei Technologies Co.* is planning a foray into the smart TV market this year, several sources close to the company told Caixin.

*A TV model using Huawei’s sub-brand Honor is likely to be released in the second quarter this year, one person said. The company declined to comment.*

Sources said Huawei has been gearing up efforts for the TV business since last year, recruiting talent from established TV makers like Skyworth and TCL. Huawei’s TV business team now has about 300 people, one person said.

*Another person close to the matter said Huawei has set up a partnership with display-panel manufacturer BOE Technology Group Co. Ltd. for panel supply and TV production.*

Analysts said Huawei is pursuing the TV business as part of its strategy to *combine the next-generation 5G telecom technology with artificial intelligence and connect everything with the internet.*

Huawei has remained upbeat on its growth, setting a 2019 sales target at $125.9 billion, including $65 billion from selling smartphones, tablets and other devices to consumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Asks Suppliers To Move Production Out Of US: Nikkei*

by Tyler Durden
Tue, 01/29/2019

The sweeping indictment against Huawei and its CFO Meng Wanzhou unveiled by Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker on Monday has elevated the feud between the US and the world's largest telecoms equipment provider (and second largest maker of smartphones) to absurd new heights.

And while officials from Huawei and Beijing have denounced the charges as anti-competitive and "politically motivated", Huawei is apparently already bracing for the other shoe to drop: According to a report by Nikkei, the tech giant has asked suppliers to consider moving some of their production outside the US in case the Congress of the DOJ adopt a ban on American-made parts being sold to the chipmaker. With the memory of the near-demise of ZTE still fresh in its memory, the company has made the request based on the expectation that an order of a full-scale ban on semiconductors and other critical equipment by President Trump is imminent.






The companies asked including Taiwan's ASE Technology Holding, King Yuan Electronics and Taiwan Semiconductors, among others.

In a bid to minimize this risk, Huawei has informed suppliers such as *Taiwan's ASE Technology Holding* and *King Yuan Electronics*, its top chip packaging and testing providers, that *it wants to relocate most production to sites in mainland China*, industry sources told the Nikkei Asian Review.

Huawei has also talked with *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., the world's biggest contract chipmaker, about moving some chip production to a site in the Chinese city of Nanjing,* sources told Nikkei.

Notably, Huawei shares many of the same suppliers as Apple Inc. And the uncertainties that have been introduced by the US's campaign against the telecoms giant have made it virtually impossible for some of these companies to adequately assemble their business plans for the coming year.

*Many Asian suppliers hoped that Huawei would be their most valuable customer providing growth for 2019 as the smartphone market matures quickly*, but those assumptions now appear riddled with uncertainties, according to supply chain sources familiar with the matter.

[...]

The charges against Huawei and Chief Financial Officer Meng Wanzhou, who was arrested in Canada last month on the request of the U.S., have raised the prospect of further earnings downgrades by suppliers after a raft of reductions due to the slowdown in the global smartphone market.

*"We don't know how to make business plans for 2019 after Huawei's CFO Meng was arrested," *an industry source told the Nikkei Asian Review. *"It brought so many risks and uncertainties."*

A ban on selling to Huawei would be a "blow" to producers of semiconductors and other components: "But there's very little we could do to change that" they said.

Some suppliers are even looking into the terms of their business interruption insurance to see if it covers "political factors."

*ASE Technology Holding,* the world's biggest chip packaging and testing company, *is looking into the terms of its business interruption insurance* to see whether they include disruption owing to political factors, according to a source familiar with the matter.

The chairman of iPhone assembler Pegatron, Tung Tzu-hsien, told reporters on Jan. 22: *"Over the past year, the impact of international political risks on the global tech industry has been unprecedented. It is the greatest that I can recall."*

"We didn't have to care so much when we produced notebook computers, smartphones or integrated circuits in the past. But now we have to be extremely careful to comply with local laws in each country to avoid stepping on mines," Tung said on the sidelines of a tech forum.

Shih Po-jun, an analyst at Taipei-based think tank Market Intelligence & Consulting Institute, said the disruption will only continue.

"The U.S. crackdown on Chinese tech - of which Huawei is the most important representative - will not stop here and is likely to have a snowball effect on other Asian suppliers and on the customer end as well," Shih said. *"For those who rely heavily on Huawei or China for their business, they are subject to higher political risks now."*

Despite the Trump administration's insistence that the indictment won't affect trade talks with China, every analyst quoted by Nikkei said they don't see how that's possible.

"Any relief for the Chinese national champion will likely come at a steep price, *and the issue seems set to take a central role in the ongoing U.S.-China trade talks,"* Gavekal Research tech analyst Dan Wang said in a daily note following the U.S. indictment.

Not only has the US threatened to ban sales of Huawei products and equipment, but a US-backed campaign to convince allies and foreign telecoms firms to push Huawei out of their markets has born fruit in recent months. China's largest private company, generating revenue of $100 billion in 2018. It is also China's top employer, with 180,000 workers globally, and insiders say the company is worried about losing its dominance in Europe, where it has received dozens of contracts to build 5G networks.

Earlier on Tuesday, it was reported that Huawei would be arraigned on some of the charges in a Seattle court on Feb. 28, just days before the deadline for US-China trade talks. We imagine suppliers, who are already reeling from Apple's latest iPhone sales flop, will be watching the proceedings very closely.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019...cyJFti5SuGmK9sbR0EXur5CzutMbCfayux0sIaz5YpPYc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*How China Mobile Zhejiang became a pacesetter in 5G transport networks*

*Jan 03, 2019 By Diao Xingling, Huang Haifeng, Communications World*

Already a 4G leader in China, China Mobile Zhejiang is demonstrating outstanding performance in the 5G transport field. Together with Huawei, it recently completed the Phase-II pilot construction of its 5G transport network. Supporting up to 120 gNodeBs, it’s the largest network of its type in China. It also leads in terms of 5G features, including Segment Routing and FlexE.

*High network requirements*

*
Compared to 3G and 4G, 5G delivers higher bandwidth, many more connections, and lower latency: it’s at least 10 times faster than 4G, its connection density is expected to reach 1 million per square kilometer, and low latency is required by applications like autonomous driving.

Shen Gangwei, Vice GM for the Department of Planning and Technology of China Mobile Zhejiang, believes that these requirements in major service scenarios greatly impact transport networks and access and aggregation equipment rooms, increasing pressure on operators. 

5G’s higher service requirements

From the perspective of wireless and core network evolution, 5G places new requirements on the transport network in terms of bandwidth, latency, synchronization, flexibility, network slicing, and service provisioning.

First, the transport network requires more flexible and agile connections, which necessitates SDN for hierarchical management. Second, the need for rapid service provisioning and deployment requires network slicing to build a full-service, all-scenario 5G transport network. Third, the distribution of 5G service units, centralized units, and distributed units is significantly different from 4G. Therefore, L3 functions will need to be moved downwards on the future transport network. Finally, the bandwidth capabilities of 5G networks will increase continuously. Currently, PTN devices mainly use GE and 10GE interfaces and can support 100GE interfaces. In the 5G era, the bandwidth will evolve to 10GE, 25GE, 200GE, and 400GE at different network layers. This tremendous bandwidth growth will drive the birth of new technologies.

In the early stage of development, Shen says that, "China Mobile Zhejiang will expand and upgrade its live PTN. In the future, we will introduce new technologies and devices such as SPTN."

The key step

The transport network is the foundation of 5G development. However, networks aren’t built in a day and resources must be well-prepared and planned, lessons that China Mobile Zhejiang learned during the successful construction of its 4G networks. According to Shen, "The earlier we conduct research and the more transport resources we prepare, the faster the network construction, and the stronger the network bearer capabilities will be."

According to 5G site construction requirements and technical standards, the impact of 5G on the transport network is mainly felt in the metro network. "We started 5G research and began preparing basic resources in 2016,” says Shen. “Our research focuses on physical resources such as access and aggregation equipment rooms, rack space, power environment, auxiliary power supplies, and optical fiber resources on the metro network, as well as the network environment." 

The operator started to prepare network resources for access and aggregation equipment rooms in 2017, conducting multiple surveys on live networks and collecting large amounts of data. And this paid off – a bottleneck in network was identified.





China Mobile Zhejiang used its findings to consolidate and optimize its resources during 2018, including equipment rooms, optical fibers, power, and auxiliary power supplies. 

Building a "5G City"

Constructing a network model and doing theoretical research are far from enough to put a network into commercial use. Pilot tests on the live network are also required. 

China Mobile Zhejiang has a unique advantage in live-network testing. Hangzhou is among the first batch of cities where China Mobile carried out 5G field trials, covering multiple scenarios such as scale tests, application development and incubation, service experience promotion, and 5G agile R&D.

Its 5G field tests achieved good results and, on the eve of World Telecommunications Day 2018, China Mobile Zhejiang officially launched its 5G City plan, revealing that it will be partnering with Huawei to transform Hangzhou into an innovation hub and pilot city for 5G networks, with continuous coverage available across vertical industries. Plans include an E2E 5G trial network with more than 100 sites by the end of 2018.

The 5G field test was an E2E verification that covered the wireless, transport and core networks. Shen explains that, "The field trial helps us find the shortcomings of our theoretical research. We’ve since improved our model and completed a new round of planning for transport network construction. We’ll work with Huawei and other suppliers to increase the scope of testing and verification, and continue to improve the model in the next stage."

When it comes to planning a 5G transport network, he states that 5G is currently in the phase of testing live networks and researching service applications. In the early stage, 10G to 100G will meet the access requirements of a small number of gNodeBs under an overall strategy of expanding the live network’s capacity. Doing so includes upgrading the aggregation nodes and access rings, starting with the management and control system, and then gradually moving the L3 functions downwards.

In the mid-phase, China Mobile Zhejiang will consider network-wide capacity expansion according to 5G service volumes and network traffic. In hotspot areas and core urban areas, it will deploy 200G or 400G interfaces to meet E2E capacity expansion. 

SDN, L3-to-edge deployment, and network simplification will be almost fully completed at this stage.

In the long-term, over 400 Gbps of traffic will be introduced at the core layer to address rapid traffic growth. China Mobile Zhejiang will adjust and upgrade the capacity of the boards and devices on its live networks, and introduce cost-effective new network construction technologies to pave the way for transport networks.

A flourishing 5G ecosystem

5G networks carry a large number of service applications, the development of which needs to be in sync with network construction. 

At present, 5G standards have basically been determined, some technologies have been verified, and 5G service applications are proliferating, especially IoT applications. However, 5G field trials suggest that more research and testing is needed on 5G terminals, equipment manufacturing, and live-network capacity expansion. Moreover, continuous network improvements are needed to meet the requirements of high bandwidth, massive connections, and low latency.

As well as its network trials, China Mobile Zhejiang has promoted the development of the 5G industry and applications, especially services related to manufacturing, lifestyle, society, culture, and IoT applications.

In 2016, China Mobile and Zhejiang Provincial Government jointly built a 5G Joint Innovation Center and a center for 5G technologies and service applications that supports infrastructure construction and 5G technical standards. It also launched the trial commercial use of 5G products and services. 

In 2017, the operator and local government worked with various enterprises to set up the 5G New Technology Research Joint Lab to promote a complete 5G industry chain, covering chips, algorithms, network devices, and terminals, aiming to position the lab as a benchmark for 5G technology research in China. On the eve of World Telecommunications Day 2018, China Mobile Zhejiang and several dozen organizations, including operators, device vendors such as Huawei, research institutes, and major companies in various industries, jointly established the 5G Industry Alliance of Zhejiang Province.

IoT and 5G

China Mobile Zhejiang has already deployed NB-IoT applications, such as remote monitoring and meter reading, with its NB-IoT coverage powering some of the largest-scale projects in the country. In fact, the operator’s IoT connections have already exceeded the number of its mobile and fixed subscribers.

China Mobile Zhejiang's work in the 5G industry will also promote the development of 5G transport networks. "We will closely cooperate with the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) and China Mobile Group in terms of the scale and progress of 5G transport network construction,” says Shen. 

China Mobile Zhejiang is ahead of China Mobile as a whole in the construction and preparation of network infrastructure resources, especially those for transport networks. And Shen hopes that Hangzhou will become a national 5G leader. 

China Mobile Zhejiang's next step will be to expand its 5G trial network to cover multiple areas, such as West Lake, the Asian Games Stadium, IoT Town, and Zhejiang University. In addition, it will promote research into applications such as industrial Internet, Internet of Vehicles (IoV), Smart City, and VR/AR, as well as demonstrations of these technologies.

Thanks to its fearless persistence and planning in the 5G field, the operator has already made a name for itself as a 5G leader in China, and plans to keep it that way.

https://www.huawei.com/en/about-hua...msvaUEnKiHFsGTlmdCIoO-c5wUIlgqJrvtAt2TdYGyYO0*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

09-Feb-2019

*Thailand launches Huawei 5G test bed*
CGTN







Thailand on Friday launched a Huawei Technologies 5G test bed, the tech giant's first such platform in Southeast Asia, amid rising scrutiny some Western countries set on the company.

The test site is located in Chonburi, the heart of Thailand's 45-billion-U.S.-dollar economic project, the Eastern Economic Corridor (EEC), about 90 km (55.92 miles) southeast of capital city Bangkok, Reuters reported on Friday. 

Huawei, the world's top producer of telecoms equipment and second biggest maker of smartphones, claimed that it is currently the industry's only vendor that can provide end-to-end 5G systems.

The company said it has secured more than 30 commercial 5G contracts globally. 

In addition to the test bed, Huawei is in talks with local telecoms operations, such as Advanced Info Service Pcl and TRUE, to secure local partnerships ahead of a national rollout scheduled for December 2020, Reuters reported, citing anonymous industry sources. 

*Backlash faced by Huawei *

The U.S. has been pressuring its allies to resist Huawei for what is claimed security reasons although the company has repeatedly denied the allegation from the U.S. of spying for the Chinese government. 

“We keep a close watch on the allegations worldwide. However, this 5G test bed project is a testing period for the country,” Thailand's Minister of Digital Economy Pichet Durongkaveroj was quoted as saying by Reuters. “We can make observations which will be useful to either confirm or disconfirm the allegations.”

In a rare interview last month, Ren Zhengfei, founder of Huawei, said his company would “never damage the interests of clients,” and the Chinese government has never asked for “inappropriate information.” 

Cybersecurity has been made into a “political and maybe ideological issue” which is “not fair” for a technology company, Huawei Thailand said in a statement to Reuters on Friday. 

The Chinese government has called for open and fair competition for Chinese tech companies, including Huawei. 

When Australia banned Huawei from supplying equipment for a 5G mobile network last August, China described the move an “ideological prejudice” and urged Australia to provide a fair competitive environment for Chinese companies' operations. 

*Thailand's 5G plan*

Thailand's 5G technology alliance in test bed laboratories and field trials was established to promote 5G infrastructure adoption by 2020, which has been a critical national agenda to achieve the Digital Thailand vision, Bangkok Post reported in November. 

In addition to Huawei, the alliance includes Ericsson, Qualcomm, Intel, Nokia, major local telecom operators and the Thai Federation of ICT Technology Association, the report said. 

Vendors like Nokia, Ericsson and Thai telecoms operators have also set up 5G labs at the test site in Chonburi, Reuters reported. 

Pichet said that the government believes that 5G tech adoption will be 40 percent cheaper through infrastructure sharing, Bangkok Post reported. 

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d674e3467544e32457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jan 24. 2019

*Huawei Launches 5G Multi-mode Chipset and 5G CPE Pro*


[Beijing, January 24, 2019] Huawei officially launched its 5G multi-mode chipset Balong 5000 today – along with the first commercial 5G device powered by it, the Huawei 5G CPE Pro. Together, these two new products provide the world's fastest wireless connections for your smartphone, your home, the office, and on the go.

Balong 5000 officially unlocks the 5G era. This chipset supports a broad range of 5G products in addition to smartphones, including home broadband devices, vehicle-mounted devices, and 5G modules. It will provide consumers with a brand new 5G experience across multiple scenarios.

"The Balong 5000 will open up a whole new world to consumers," said the CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group, Richard Yu. "It will enable everything to sense, and will provide the high-speed connections needed for pervasive intelligence. Powered by the Balong 5000, the Huawei 5G CPE Pro enables consumers to access networks more freely and enjoy an incredibly fast connected experience. Huawei has an integrated set of capabilities across chips, devices, cloud services, and networks. Building on these strengths, as the leader of the 5G era, we will bring an inspired, intelligent experience to global consumers in every aspect of their lives."

Balong 5000: Ushering in the 5G era





Huawei launches the world's first single-chip multi-mode modem

With a small form factor and high degree of integration, Balong 5000 supports 2G, 3G, 4G, and 5G on a single chip. It effectively reduces latency and power consumption when exchanging data between different modes, and will significantly enhance user experience in the early stages of commercial 5G deployment. Balong 5000 marks a significant step forward for the Balong series of chipsets.

Balong 5000 is the first chipset to perform to industry benchmarks for peak 5G download speeds. At Sub-6 GHz (low-frequency bands, the main spectrum used for 5G), Balong 5000 can achieve download speeds up to 4.6 Gbps. On mmWave spectrum (high-frequency bands used as extended spectrum for 5G), Balong 5000 can achieve download speeds up to 6.5 Gbps – 10 times faster than top 4G LTE speeds on the market today.

Balong 5000 is also the world's first chipset that supports both standalone (SA) and non-standalone (NSA) network architectures for 5G. With non-standalone, 5G network architecture is built on top of legacy 4G LTE networks, whereas standalone 5G, as the name implies, will have its own independent architecture. Balong 5000 can flexibly meet different user and carrier requirements for connecting devices throughout different stages of 5G development.

Balong 5000 is the world's first multi-mode chipset that supports Vehicle to Everything (V2X) communications, providing low-latency and highly reliable solutions for connected vehicles. Huawei's 5G smartphones powered by Balong 5000 will be released at this year's Mobile World Congress in Barcelona.

Huawei 5G CPE Pro: Changing user experiences in home broadband networks





The Huawei 5G CPE Pro achieves a high speed of 3.2 Gbps in live network tests

Powered by Balong 5000, the Huawei 5G CPE Pro supports both 4G and 5G wireless connections. On a 5G network, a 1-GB HD video clip can be downloaded within three seconds, and 8K video can be streamed smoothly without lag. This sets a new benchmark for home CPEs. In addition to homes, the Huawei 5G CPE Pro can also be used by small and medium-sized enterprises for super-fast broadband access.

Adopting new Wi-Fi 6 technology, the Huawei 5G CPE Pro delivers speeds of up to 4.8 Gbps. It is the first 5G CPE that supports HUAWEI HiLink protocols, bringing smart homes into the 5G era.

As a 5G pioneer, Huawei began research and development in 5G as early as 2009, and is currently the industry's only vendor that can provide end-to-end 5G systems. Huawei has more than 5700 engineers dedicated to 5G R&D, including over 500 5G experts. In total, Huawei has established 11 joint innovation centers for 5G solutions worldwide.

https://consumer.huawei.com/en/press/news/2019/huawei-launches-5g-multi-mode-chipset-and-5g-cpe-pro/

@qwerrty , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

12-Feb-2019

*Hungary slams U.S. warnings about using Chinese tech giant Huawei's products*

Updated 19:13, 12-Feb-2019
CGTN









Hungarian Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto on Tuesday slammed U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, saying "the world is not going to be a better place if some countries spend their time intervening in the internal political affairs of other countries" in response to a statement from the U.S. official that the use of Chinese telecoms giant Huawei's products would complicate the partnership between the U.S. and Hungary during a joint press conference in Budapest.

During the presser, Pompeo warned Hungary not to deploy equipment provided by Huawei, the world's biggest maker of telecoms equipment. He said the use of Huawei technology would "make it more difficult for us to partner alongside them."

Szijjarto immediately brushed off the warning, saying that Budapest can have transparent relations with Beijing, according to reports from Russia Today.

"Cooperation with Russia or China that does not harm us," the Hungarian official said.

Later in the day, the Chinese Foreign Ministry also refuted Washington's "China threat" statement, saying this behavior is "neither fair nor moral." 





01:18







"For some time, the U.S. has spared no effort in fabricating unwarranted charges against China and making various "China threat" theories. It has even made naked threats and provocations against China's relations with other countries, damaging the rights and interests of legitimate development and cooperation with Chinese companies," said spokesperson Hua Chunying.

Friendly cooperation has always been the theme of China-Hungary relationship, Hua said, and she hopes that other countries will stop their irresponsible intervention. 

"We hope all relevant parties can abandon ideological prejudices and zero-sum game thinking, to provide fair, inclusive, transparent and standardized conditions for international cooperation," she said.

Pompeo, who is now on the first leg of a European tour, arrived in Hungary on Monday. The U.S. official has previously warned its NATO ally Hungary about having close relations with Russia.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514d31516a4e32457a6333566d54/index.html

***

_The rogue state is rocking on the nerve of its minions._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

*"Withstand 10 Years Global Strict Scrutiny, No Fault Found!"*. Huawei's future ad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

*Smart notches 5G speeds of over 14Gbps*
by Smart Communications | Jun 25, 2018






https://smart.com.ph/About/newsroom/full-news/2018/06/25/smart-notches-5g-speeds-of-over-14gbps

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> *Smart notches 5G speeds of over 14Gbps*
> by Smart Communications | Jun 25, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smart.com.ph/About/newsroom/full-news/2018/06/25/smart-notches-5g-speeds-of-over-14gbps



Time to punish the Philippines for disobedience and disregarding US national security. 

How come?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei phones are still top sellers in Poland*

By Aljosa Milenkovic - 14-Feb-2019







Poland's capital Warsaw is the host of *a controversial U.S. sponsored meeting that allegedly should bring peace to the Middle East.* However, the true worth of that conference was even in its infancy stages difficult to quantify, *considering the absence of so many key players, from Turkey, Iran, Iraq and Lebanon, in the region, to more global powers like China and Russia.* But the Americans pushed full steam ahead with it, bringing to Poland their political heavyweights, led by U.S. Vice President Mike Pence. 

After an apparent warm welcome at the joint military base on the outskirts of Warsaw, where the Polish defense minister signed a deal for purchasing over 400-million-U.S.-dollars' worth of American weapons, Pence gave a speech to the soldiers outlining Washington's vision of the world. Judging by his later comments at the joint press conference with Polish President Andrzej Duda, that vision excludes Russia and China having any significant role in the world of tomorrow. The U.S. vice president has openly praised Poland's actions against one of the (now former) Huawei employees.

"United States also welcomes Poland's partnership as we work to protect telecommunication sector from China. The recent action your government has taken against the Huawei executive and a Polish national accused of cooperating with him, demonstrate your government's commitment to ensure our telecommunication sector is not compromised in a way that threatens our national security. We must continue to work together to ensure that all investment review mechanisms protect critical security and economic infrastructure going forward,” Pence said.

*Huawei has become a common target of scare tactics from the West. And many, including some of the West's highest ranking government officials, are portraying the company as the “big evil boogeyman” who's spying on them to steal their secrets.* The case of Wang Weijing in Poland appears to be an excellent excuse for painting that kind of picture. But analysts are saying that there is something more behind that smokescreen, as we spoke with Sylwia Czubkowska, a journalist from local Gazeta Wyborcza who is extensively covering the entire case.

“The main problem of the whole situation is this new generation of 5G telecommunication infrastructure. This is the main problem for Huawei, for China, for Poland, Europe and (the) United States.”

So it is about the 5G, and who's going to build its infrastructure, hence gaining long-term financial benefits from that developing and implementing that technology. Huawei is among the world's leading developers of the groundbreaking 5G mobile networks technology. The company as an industry leader might be the reason for this witch hunt. But according to local analysts, the general feeling among the public toward Huawei products hasn't changed. Their phones are still the top sellers here and in spite of the initial apparent cooling of relations after Wang's arrest, Poland and China are trying to maintain positive economic momentum among the two nations. And as Patrycja Pendrakowska, president of the Center for Polish-Asian Studies, said to us:

“I can still see that Chinese government officials are planning visits to Poland, and also planning visits to other countries. That's the very positive point in this whole… let's put it maybe in this way… conflict, in this whole situation.”

*In a bid to show that Huawei's communication technology equipment has no so-called “back doors” for spying, the Polish branch of the company is offering local authorities to open a “Cyber Security Center” in the capital, Warsaw.* It's a move responding to the arrest of Wang Weijing, one of (now former) Huawei's executives in Poland, but so far there is no official response to Huawei's offer.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414e79417a4e32457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei launches first 5G digital indoor system in Shanghai railway station*

2019-02-18 16:25:24 chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Jing Yuxin

Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station became the first railway station built upon the *5G digital indoor system* after China Mobile Shanghai and Huawei Technologies Co Ltd partnered to launch the network's deployment there on Monday.

The move aims to achieve deep indoor 5G coverage within the whole station by the end of 2019. It will deliver easy access to fast 5G network services for all passengers.

A 5G network in the railway station will be a key milestone in 5G commercial deployment across Shanghai. It will lay a solid foundation for building Shanghai as a dual-gigaband city, with gigabit network speeds on both mobile and fixed networks.

Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station is one of Asia's biggest traffic hubs in terms of passenger volume, and a showcase for China's railway system. It handles over 60 million passengers every year, with over 330,000 people passing through each day during peak seasons.

As the 5G era approaches, one of the key concerns for telecom operators will be how they can use 5G networks to meet the needs of high-density areas with thousands of people are simultaneously using the network to make phone calls, access the internet, and make mobile payments.

It is well-known that 5G offers high bandwidth, low latency, and massive connections. However, it uses high frequencies, which means that network signals will lose a lot when penetrating into buildings. This makes it not easy to provide full 5G coverage in any indoor environment. In a huge building like Hongqiao Railway Station, with a large number of passengers generating vast data flows, the challenge is even tougher.

China Mobile Shanghai selected Huawei's 5G Digital Indoor System, which is currently the industry's only commercially-available solution for 5G indoor coverage. This product was developed in Shanghai, and is now ready for mass delivery. Huawei's 5G system is undoubtedly the best choice for 5G commercial deployment of operators.

According to industry insiders, most 5G base stations are being deployed outdoors. Huawei's 5G system will ensure that 5G network coverage extends into every scenario in every corner of the city.

At the launch event, China Mobile Shanghai and Huawei demonstrated the 1.2Gbps peak rate enabled by Huawei's 5G system. This will mean that after logging on to the network supported by the system, passengers will be able to download a 2GB high-definition film in less than 20 seconds. They will be able to enjoy a seamless entertainment experience as they wait, board and ride their train. And 5G will reshape people's lives by creating interactive services, such as robot navigation and takeaway delivery.

Peter Zhou from Huawei Wireless Network Product Line said 5G also will provide a big boost to cloud services. The railway stations of the future may be more intelligent than most can possibly imagine.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-02-18/detail-ifzeratr8870691.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China Mobile Shanghai and Huawei Launch First 5G Digital Indoor System in Shanghai’s Hongqiao Railway Station*

The digital indoor system is a milestone in building a dual-Gigaband Shanghai

Feb 18, 2019

[Shanghai, China, February 18, 2019] China Mobile Shanghai has launched a 5G network in Shanghai’s Hongqiao Railway Station, making it the first railway station to have a 5G digital indoor system (DIS). The deployment aims to achieve deep indoor 5G coverage within the whole station by the end of 2019 providing easy access to fast 5G network services for all passengers.

The railway station’s 5G network is seen as a key milestone in Shanghai’s commercial 5G deployment laying a solid foundation for Shanghai as a Dual-Gigaband city, with Gigabit network speeds on both mobile and fixed networks.





The ceremony at the launch event

"Hongqiao Railway Station is leading the 5G commercial deployment in Shanghai," said Zhang Jianming, Vice Chairman of Shanghai’s Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology. "The 5G digital indoor system will deliver a new travel experience. Passengers will feel they are getting more out of their journey. The railway station will show how 5G applications can improve the user experience and offer real benefits to the public. It will help speed up digital transformation for all sectors across the digital economy."

Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station is one of Asia's biggest traffic hubs in terms of passenger throughput, and a showcase for China's railway system. It handles over 60 million passengers every year, with over 330,000 people passing through each day during peak seasons.

As the 5G era approaches, one of the key concerns for telecom operators will be how they can use 5G networks to meet the needs of high-density areas with thousands of people simultaneously using the network to make phone calls, access the Internet, and make mobile payments.

5G offers high bandwidth, low latency, and massive connections. However, it uses high frequencies, which means network signals will lose a lot when penetrating buildings. This makes it difficult to provide full 5G coverage in any indoor environment. A huge building like Hongqiao Railway Station, with a large number of passengers generating vast data flows, increases the challenge.

China Mobile Shanghai selected Huawei's 5G DIS, which is currently the industry's only commercially-available solution for 5G indoor coverage. The product was developed in Shanghai and is now ready for mass delivery. Most 5G base stations are currently being deployed outdoors. The 5G DIS will ensure that 5G network coverage extends into every scenario in every corner of the city.





The peak rate demonstrated at the launch event

At the launch event, China Mobile Shanghai and Huawei demonstrated the 1.2Gbps peak rate enabled by the 5G DIS. This will mean that after logging on to a network supported by the system, passengers will be able to download a 2GB high-definition film in less than 20 seconds. They will be able to enjoy a seamless entertainment experience as they wait, board, and ride their train. And 5G will reshape people's lives by creating interactive services such as robot navigation and takeaway delivery.

With the application of the 5G digital indoor system in more diverse scenarios, the 5G railway stations of the future will meet passenger demand for high-speed connectivity and mobile payments anytime, anywhere. They will also support services including 4K HD video calling and multi-way ultra-HD video uploading. These new services will create a better travel experience for passengers.

According to Peter Zhou, CMO of Huawei’s Wireless Solution, “5G will also provide a big boost to cloud services. The railway stations of the future may be more intelligent than we can possibly imagine.”

5G is now: Inspired user experiences

5G railway stations are just one of many ways in which 5G will be applied. 5G means faster network speeds and larger capacity and is the foundation for the Internet of Things (IoT). With 5G, a range of new services, such as virtual reality (VR), IoT, artificial intelligence (AI), smart city, and ultra-HD video, will see wider application.

Huawei’s Chief 5G Scientist, NAME believes, “5G will open a new era for mobile Internet, underpinned by digital transformation. 5G networks will connect 1 billion places, 5 billion people, and 50 billion objects, and bring digital to every person, home, and organization for a fully connected, intelligent world.”

As the first 5G networks are rolled out, Huawei has several 5G DIS projects underway. "The 5G DIS was built using Huawei chips, integrated designs, and high-performance antennas, and so on. It leads the industry in terms of performance, specification, and technologies," said Peter Zhou. "The 5G DIS technology will deliver ubiquitous connectivity for AR, VR, and accurate positioning and navigation. It will enable intelligent digital platforms for areas such as store management, distribution management, and targeted advertising."

The future of advanced 5G technology: 4G changed lives, 5G will change the world

As 5G industrialization accelerates, Huawei is working with partners in many industries to develop the indoor 5G industry, and enable smart buildings, remote healthcare, and smart railways. The whole world is becoming more intelligent.

Within the 5G world, the functions of mobile Internet, big data, cloud computing, and smart devices are constantly integrating and transforming. 5G is more than a next-generation technology. It is key infrastructure for the future digital world. Just as 2G transformed voice services and 4G transformed mobile Internet, 5G is the engine that will transform the world.

This vision of the future led Huawei to invest consistently in 5G R&D from 2009 onwards, paving the way for its leadership of the industry today. Huawei's technological leadership has made it the technology supplier of choice for more and more customers. As of mid-January 2019, Huawei has signed 30 5G contracts and has shipped more than 25,000 5G base stations. Huawei possesses 2,570 patents on 5G.

"Shanghai is committed to building a Dual-Gigaband City," said Zhang Jianming, Vice Chairman of Shanghai’s Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology. "We are now planning field tests and pre-commercial trials of the technology. Ultimately, we will deploy 5G base stations across the whole city, and lead 5G commercial use in China. With Shanghai Jiao Tong University and Huawei, we have set up platforms to bring together the industry, academia, and research institutes. Through more investment in new infrastructure including AI, industrial Internet, and IoT, we will revitalize this city and build a hi-tech, intelligent Shanghai."

Guests at the launch event included: Zhang Jianming, Vice Chairman of Shanghai’s Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology; Wang Guannan, Deputy Division Chief of the Shanghai Municipal Transportation Commission; Bai Zhengguo, Station Master of the Shanghai Railway Station; Li Xuecheng, Deputy General Manager of China Mobile Shanghai; Peter Zhou, Chief Marketing Officer (CMO) of Huawei’s Wireless Solution; Zang Binyu, Dean of the School of Software at Shanghai Jiao Tong University; and Xiao Yuhuo, General Manager of China Mobile Tietong Shanghai.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-eve...awei-shanghai-hongqiao-railway-station-5g-dis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei: no way the US can crush us*

(People's Daily) 08:33, February 20, 2019

Ren Zhengfei, the founder of Chinese tech giant Huawei, said in an interview that the arrest of his daughter, Huawei’s Chief Financial Officer (CFO) Meng Wanzhou, was a politically motivated act and unacceptable.






_Ren Zhengfei. [Photo by Xinhua]_

"The US likes to sanction others, whenever there's an issue, they'll use such combative methods,” Ren said to US accusations in an interview with the BBC on Tuesday. "We object to this. But now that we've gone down this path, we'll let the courts settle it."

Previously, Meng was provisionally detained by Canadian authorities on behalf of the US, when she was transferring flights in Vancouver, Canada, according to a Huawei statement.

“The US Justice Department started ‘unreasonable suppression’ and ‘technology bullying’ actions that reportedly unsealed criminal charges against Huawei, and continues to seek the extradition of Huawei's chief financial officer Meng Wanzhou from Canada,” according to a Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson.

*"There's no way the US can crush us," Ren said. "The world cannot leave us because we are more advanced. Even if they persuade more countries not to use us temporarily, we can always scale things down a bit."*

Ren reiterated that there is no impact on Huawei’s business due to Meng’s loss of freedom. The company has established processes and procedures, and no longer relies on any one person, he said.

When asked about the impact of the US getting partners to shut Huawei’s equipment out, Ren said, *“If the lights go out in the West, the East will still shine. And if the north goes dark, then there is still the south.”* 

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0220/c90000-9547871.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

20-Feb-2019

*NZ PM: Huawei were never excluded from New Zealand's 5G network construction*

CGTN







New Zealand's Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said on Tuesday that Huawei has never been excluded from the construction of New Zealand's 5G network.

Ardern told the local talk show "AM Show New Zealand" that China's biggest telecommunications company Huawei was never ruled out of building parts of New Zealand's local telecommunications supplier Spark's 5G network.

"How far down the track the UK already is with Huawei, actually is different to New Zealand... we have a different process. We have a piece of legislation that says that we go through a pretty rigorous assessment independently via Government Communications and Security Bureau (GCSB), they'll look at concerns or any security issues," Ardern said.

"They have done so and have gone back to Spark... and said to them there are concerns, your option now is to mitigate those and that is the place in the process where we currently are."

"They never were not [allowed to build NZ's 5G network], there was a very quick interpretation of what happened, but as I say, the legislation sets out a process," Ardern said.

"The GCSB have raised concerns, that is in the public domain, they have gone back to Spark with those concerns, now the ball is in Spark's court, that is literally where the process sits."







VCG Photo

Regarding the argument that the "Five Eyes" alliance of the United States, Britain, Canada, Australia and New Zealand are facing pressure from the United States, Ardern said that although the "Five Eyes" alliance partners share information, New Zealand will make its own independent decision on the Huawei 5G solution.

A spokesman for Spark has said on Wednesday that it had yet to decide whether to submit a revised 5G upgrade proposal incorporating Huawei gear. Spokesman Andrew Pirie said Spark was still assessing information forwarded by the GCSB, "some of which is security classified."

Huawei was scheduled to construct Spark's 5G network. In November 2018, the GCSB suddenly opposed Spark's use of Huawei's 5G technology equipment on the grounds of the so-called "significant network security risk."

On February 18, the Financial Times quoted internal sources as saying that the British government concluded that it could simultaneously control security risks in the 5G network using Huawei equipment.

The Financial Times said that this was a heavy blow to the U.S. attempt to persuade allies to ban Chinese telecom operators from participating in the construction of high-speed telecommunications networks.

Although there is no official statement so far, the Financial Times said that the National Cyber Security Center (NCSC) has concluded that the risk of using Huawei devices in future 5G networks is controllable.

At the World Economic Forum at Davos in Switzerland in January, Ardern promised to treat Huawei fairly. "This is not about a particular vendor. This is about a framework in New Zealand that I think serves us well."

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414d3149444f32457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Huawei eyes its own self-driving electric car?

*华为正式表态：拥有自动驾驶和电动汽车的关键技术*




2019-02-20 08:56

屡屡爆出猛料的博主曹山石，最新的一个爆料是关于华为汽车，按照曹山石的说法，华为轮值CEO在内部表态，*“我们研究了4年，把未来电动汽车和自动驾驶的整体架构和关键技术基本摸清楚了，未来自动驾驶能力的电动汽车，除了底盘，4个轮子，外壳和座椅外剩下的都是我们拥有的技术。”(We have studied for four years, and we have basically understood the overall structure and key technologies of future electric vehicles and automatic driving. Except for chassis, four wheels, housing and seats, all the remaining technologies of future electric vehicles with automatic driving capability are the technologies we have.)*






作为通信设备商起家的华为，在通信设备领域的地位，全球首屈一指，技术成熟度领先12-18个月，5G订单及基站商用发货量全球第一。在消费电子领域，特别是手机领域，华为手机在2018年发货量超过2亿部，仅次于三星和苹果位于第三位。

华为汽车在2018年，也是动作频频。相继与一汽、北汽、上汽、东风、广汽、长安、奥迪、奔驰等车企进行合作，其中和北汽和获得得到北汽集团董事长徐和谊的高度评价，表示和百度合作后，发现华为进步很大，双方还进行了第二次战略签约，并且成立了*1873戴维森创新实验室*。






华为的汽车技术，是否能够支持其不但拓展汽车朋友圈呢？除了我们熟知的与通信更为接近的车联网领域，以及芯片领域，华为可能有优势以外，在自动驾驶汽车以及电动汽车领域，华为的优势有在什么地方呢？

01 *华为的自动驾驶技术*

自动驾驶技术，是一门高度集成的技术，涵盖了传感器（包括激光雷达、毫米波雷达、摄像头等），软件系统（包括车身感知算法、路径规划、控制系统），以及自动驾驶芯片等，此外，还需要云服务提供自动驾驶需要的数据收集、传输、仿真等。

按照华为轮值CEO的说法，就是基本摸清了自动驾驶的整体架构和关键技术。从目前公开的情况来看，华为一直高调主推ICT Informationand Communication Technology）方面的技术，包括自动驾驶超算平台、C-V2X、OceanConnect车联网平台等。

此外，自动驾驶芯片方面，华为在2018年10月举办的年度开发者大会上，发布了能够支持L4级别自动驾驶能力的计算平台——MDC600，由8颗华为AI芯片昇腾310，同时还整合了CPU和相应的ISP模块，并且符合最高级别的车规标准，即ISO26262 ASIL-D级别标准。

自动驾驶测试方面，在2018年12月27日，华为携手北京首发集团、奥迪中国，基于C-V2X（即蜂窝网络的V2X），完成了全国首例高速公路实际场景的车辆协同测试，时速达到80Km的L4级别自动驾驶和智能辅助驾驶。

*上面是一些公开的信息，下面说一些非公开的信息。*传闻，华为在汽车领域的投入非常巨大，甚至采用内部赛马的方式进行研发，*例如在毫米波雷达方面，就有三个不同的团队在努力。*华为做毫米波雷达，业内都是普遍知道的，毫米波雷达d 技术难度比激光雷达更高，其芯片更是受到禁运的影响，需要突破。

*华为自动驾驶的人员投入非常巨大，整体超过1000人是毫无疑问的，举个例子，车身感知算法团队就有200人左右的团队。这仅仅是自动驾驶一个细分领域的人员投入。*

此外，华为自动驾驶还在疯狂的招聘，即便是校招，硕士研究生学历的起步价是年薪30万，博士研究生的学历起步价是40万。相比之下，小鹏汽车自动驾驶的硕士研究生起步价是24万，博世自动驾驶的硕士研究生起步价是12万左右。

02 *华为的电动汽车能力*

华为轮值CEO在内部表态前是有一句，过去外界传言华为要造车，华为也从没明确地对外表态不造车。因那时候我们对是否造车还没形成清晰共识。实际上，在2019年1月28日，华为与北汽蓝谷联合设立“1873戴维森创新实验室”，正是共同开发面向喜爱带的智能网联电动汽车技术。






在这里，要重点关注电动这两个字，众所周知，电动两个字涉及的主要是指“电池、电机和电控”，也就是“三电”技术。目前，华为并没有正式公布过“三电”技术的情况。

就电池领域而言，有一种说法就是为了通信基站的供电稳定，华为是储备着很好的电池技术，这是可以理解的，因为通信基站要保证24小时提供信号，电源断掉的情况下，是需要电池提供电力，并且要满足温度环境要求、工作时间要求、衰减要求和稳定要求。

在电机和电控方面，适合电动汽车的电机和电控技术，目前没有看到华为有放出这方面的消息。按照华为这几年来一直坚持的高达150-200亿美元的研发投入，并且花了4年的时间，这个投入应该是有所收获。未来，可能会借与主机厂合作的方式，定制化推出相应的“三电”部件，“1873戴维森实验室”可能就肩负这样的使命。

03 *华为的执行能力*

除了要有技术能力以外，还要有执行能力，否则，再强的技术都得到真正的落地。这块百度应该深有体会，不止一个车企表示，与百度的合作就好像与国企合作，流程之漫长让人难以忍受，甚至影响车企的车型进度。

BAT都相继与车企进行松散型的战略合作，这种战略合作能不能落地，就看后面跟进的团队的执行力，一旦把BAT的执行力和华为的执行力放在同一竞技场的话，相信结果都能预料，就好像百度和北汽谈了恋爱，最终结婚的却是华为，这对BAT都是一种警醒——一定要拼执行力！






随着华为与更多的车企合作逐步推进，华为需要招聘更多的人员来服务合作的落地，这个时候就是拼执行力的时候了。华为的团队传统可是经历过非洲、南美、中东这些地方的洗礼，执行力层面是毋庸置疑的，都是打过硬仗的。

华为的执行能力，可能是华为技术能力以外最强的软实力，另外，华为与车企的合作，并不试图去拥有数据的控制权，这一点也是深得车企喜欢，这可能是华为与其他科技公司瞄着数据去的原动力是不一样的。

从华为的发展史来看，华为最先做的通信设备，服务通信运营商，在运营商业务预计见顶后，华为涉足了消费电子市场，尤其是手机市场，并且成长为全球前三的手机生厂商。也就是从供应商的角色到直面消费者，但是，与服务的客户并不严重冲突。

在汽车领域，华为可能不会复制前面的历史，毕竟通信及通信设备市场，与汽车出行市场是不一样的市场，博世作为最强大的一级供应商，在行业的话语权与地位卓然，是华为值得研究的一种模式。当然了，什么事情都可能发生，华为汽车，也不是不可能。

https://mp.m.ofweek.com/nev/a145673824756

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei beats rivals in smartphone sales*

2019-02-22 14:46:36 chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Jing Yuxin





An exhibition official addresses visitors' queries on foldable phones at a high-tech fair in Shenzhen, Guangdong province. (Photo provided to China Daily)

*Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei recorded strongest growth in smartphone sales among the top five global smartphone vendors - Samsung, Apple, Huawei, OPPO and Xiaomi - with a year-on-year surge of 37.6 percent to surpass 60 million units in the fourth quarter last year*, consultancy Gartner said in its latest report on Thursday.

Meanwhile, the global smartphone sales growth only rose 0.1 percent from a year earlier to 408.4 million units.

Apple saw the worst quarterly decline since the first quarter of 2016. Its iPhone sold 64.5 million units in the fourth quarter of 2018, a 11.8 percent drop compared with the same period of a year earlier.

Although Samsung's smartphone sales fell 4.4 percent year-on-year in the fourth quarter, it continued to take up the largest market share of 17.3 percent in the global market, followed by Apple at 15 .8 percent and Huawei at 14.8 percent.

"Demand for entry-level and midprice smartphones remained strong across markets, but demand for high-end smartphones continued to slow in the fourth quarter of 2018," said Anshul Gupta, senior research director at Gartner.

"Slowing incremental innovation at the high end, coupled with price increases, deterred replacement decisions for high-end smartphones. This led to a flat-growth market in the fourth quarter of 2018," Gupta added.

On Thursday, Samsung released its new mobile category - consumer-ready foldable smartphone – which aims to "write the next chapter in mobile innovation history by changing what's possible in a smartphone", the company said.

At the upcoming Mobile World Congress next week, some smartphone makers, including Huawei, Motorola, OPPO, Xiaomi, Nubia, and LG, will unveil their new products possibly including the foldable smartphone.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-02-22/detail-ifzevinw9626914.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098787519376703488

Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

#Huawei plans to invest $20 million per year in #SaudiArabia's research centers, procure $500 million worth of local equipment per year, and add 10,000 jobs for Saudi Arabia in the future.

#Huawei will support #ICT development in #SaudiArabia, a country will be among the world's first group of #5G countries, a Huawei executive said Friday at China-Saudi Arabia investment summit in Beijing.
https://twitter.com/globaltimesnews...o/iframe/twitter.min.html#1098787519376703488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Trump's "policy of banning huawei" seems to huawei played a very loud （*a very strong AD*）

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098787519376703488
> 
> Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> #Huawei plans to invest $20 million per year in #SaudiArabia's research centers, procure $500 million worth of local equipment per year, and add 10,000 jobs for Saudi Arabia in the future.
> 
> #Huawei will support #ICT development in #SaudiArabia, a country will be among the world's first group of #5G countries, a Huawei executive said Friday at China-Saudi Arabia investment summit in Beijing.


*Huawei to help Saudi Arabia become world’s top 5G country*
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/22 14:26:08

Chinese telecommunication giant Huawei Technologies said it will support information and communication technology (ICT) development with its most advanced technology in Saudi Arabia, which it says will be among the world's first group of countries deploying the fifth-generation (5G) wireless technology.

Without giving details, Mark Xue, a Huawei senior executive, said the Middle East powerhouse, which is seeking to diversify its economy, will be among the world's first group of 5G countries along with European countries, China, South Korea, and Japan.

Xue, a vice president of Huawei, made the remarks on Friday at the China-Saudi Arabia investment summit in Beijing attended by more than 1,300 representatives from the Chinese and Saudi business communities. 

The meeting was held in concert with Saudi Arabian Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman Al Saud's ongoing visit to China to further cooperation between the two countries and further integration between the Saudi Vision 2030 initiative and the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative.

Xue said his company will support Saudi Arabia in its drive, and Huawei is ready to invest $20 million per year in its three local research centers, cooperate closely with 140 local suppliers, procure $500 million worth of local equipment annually and add 10,000 local jobs in Saudi Arabia in the future.

To further the kingdom's drive toward a digital economy, Xue said Huawei will train 10,000 Saudi talents in the ICT sector, of which 5,000 will obtain vocational certification before 2020.

Huawei opened in January its first flagship store in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, which is also its largest store in the Middle East and Africa.

In 2018, Huawei's smart phones held the second largest market share in terms of sales in Saudi Arabia, according to Xue.

In 2016, Huawei became the first Chinese company to be granted a 100-percent ownership in Saudi Arabia.

Huawei has been smeared in the US, as the country seeks to pressure its allies to ban Huawei equipment from 5G wireless technology contracts at a time when the world is rapidly moving toward 5G.

Not all US allies have been convinced that Huawei's equipment poses a problem and the company continues to invest globally.

On Thursday, Huawei said it would hire 200 new employees and increase research and development spending in Canada, despite the country's arrest of Huawei chief financial officer Meng Wanzhou at the behest of the US in December 2018.

The company said it will increase spending in Canada by 15 percent from C$180 million ($136.5 million) and add the new employees to its research and development team, according to a statement the company sent to the Global Times.

Huawei said its subsidiary in Canada has spent $500 million on research since its operation began in Canada in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> Trump's "policy of banning huawei" seems to huawei played a very loud （*a very strong AD*）



US regime policy against Huawei helped Huawei commercialize its 5G technology for free.

As the saying goes, there is no such thing as bad publicity. 

US regime efforts seem to have generated further interest in Huawei products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Banning Huawei will create vacuum no one can fill: prominent Austrian lawyer*

By Agencies Source:Xinhua Published: 2019/2/23 

Banning Huawei will create a vacuum that no one can fill in a timely fashion and may seriously push back 5G deployments across Europe, said a prominent Austrian lawyer.

Georg Zanger, a business and defense lawyer who has publicly opposed right-wing extremism, said on Thursday here that without Huawei, Europeans would be thrown back in crucial 5G technology in terms of time and cost.

*"Nobody has provided a shred of hard evidence that the company has done anything wrong, raising the question of whether this is glorified protectionism hiding behind the banner of national security,"* said Zanger, also president of the Austrian Chinese Business Association, in the opening speech of an event entitled "Huawei -- Inside & Outside."

The United States has been urging its allies to exclude Huawei from their 5G development, claiming the company's technology would compromise national and user security. *Huawei executives have, on various occasions, refuted the U.S.-orchestrated allegations, citing the company's excellent cyber security record and willingness to accept supervision and suggestions of foreign customers and governments. Until now, no evidence has been raised to support the allegations.*

On Wednesday, Ciaran Martin, CEO of Britain's National Cyber Security Center and one of the country's most senior intelligence chiefs, said Britain is able to manage the security risks of using the Chinese company's telecoms equipment to build its next-generation 5G wireless networks. He added there was no evidence of malevolence by Huawei.

As Britain is a member of the Five Eyes intelligence alliance which also include Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United States, its decision about Huawei is likely to affect the way other countries treat the Chinese company.

According to German media reports, the German cabinet held a meeting last weekend to review a report on Huawei by its own security services. The report said that the services had failed to find any evidence of spying.

Earlier this month, German Chancellor Angela Merkel took a more moderate line on the issue. She refused to say that Germany would ban Huawei but noted that the company must provide assurances on data security.

"We have never been asked by any government or any authority anywhere in the world ... to do anything that would compromise or jeopardize ... the security of customer networks," said Joe Kelly, Huawei's vice president of corporate communications, at the Thursday event. "If we ever are asked to do so, we will refuse."

As most European carriers already use Huawei for a significant percentage of their existing 4G equipment, upgrading those networks with new gear from rivals would result in more operational challenges and costs, analysts said.

Meanwhile, figures released by market analyst firm Canalys earlier suggested Huawei took up 23.6 percent of the overall European smartphone market with 13.3 million shipments in the last quarter of 2018.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1139836.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei wants to increase R&D in Canada*

(China Daily) 10:19, February 23, 2019








_Huawei Chairman Liang Hua_

Huawei is committed to increasing R&D investment and collaboration with its partners in Canada despite the potential ban of 5G, Huawei Chairman Liang Hua told reporters on Thursday in Toronto.

Liang announced that Huawei will add 200 high-paying research and development jobs, expand R&D investments in 2019 by 15 percent, and change R&D investment practices to ensure all intellectual property generated in collaboration with Canadian institutions remains in that country.

“We will not change our approach on R&D investments, and we’ll continue to step up our investment in Canada,” said Liang, “We would like to work further with the telecom partners in Canada.”

As a global technology giant, Huawei has collaborated with Canada’s three largest telecom companies for a decade, spent millions to conduct research in partnership with universities, and employed more than 1,100 people in Canada.

Yet a ban looms over Huawei to prevent it from building 5G (fifth-generation mobile) infrastructure around Canada’s new telecommunications grid.

Liang said Canada is an “open and inclusive place” to operate business, and there is a way for the business to forge ahead in Canada.

“If Huawei were to be excluded from the deployment of 5G in the country, then there are still customers that will choose us. In that case, we will also continue to provide services to those customers that have chosen us,” he said.

Liang recognized that the current relationship between China and Canada is “not ideal” since Huawei’s senior executive Meng Wanzhou was arrested by Canadian police at the request of the United States in December.

But he said the arrest of a senior executive on American charges is “not common and rare”, and he couldn’t say that the US charging Meng is not “political driven”.

“I believe she is innocent, and I hope that the Canadian legal system could bring justice back to her. She can be freed and reunite with her family soon, but I am not a lawyer, so I can’t comment on the substance of the case,” he said.

Responding to talk about Huawei’s military roots, Liang stressed that Huawei is a 100 percent privately owned company.

“It is owned by 97,000-plus employees. There isn’t any other organization holding even 1 percent of the company’s shares,” he said.

Canada is considering whether to allow Huawei to supply equipment to 5G networks. Some Canadian allies have imposed restrictions, citing the risk of espionage.

Liang said that further development of the economy is based on free trade, and he hopes that the decision on 5G can be made based on “technology”, instead of “other factors”.

“In the short term, there might be some political influence which will affect our business, but in the long run, we still believe that the tide of technological progress is irresistible. If we look around the history of evolution, we definitely can see the social progress brought about by technology,” he said.

Huawei’s leading position in 5G is largely attributable to its investments and dedicated efforts in technology innovation and R&D since 2009, Liang said.

“Moving forward, we will face the challenge and overcome the difficulties. Meanwhile, we will see the opportunity in the age of digitalization,” Liang said, adding that he had “faith” in political leaders “to make smart decisions … and not let good technology go to waste.”

Huawei also pledged to work with local partners throughout Canada to provide affordable solutions for connectivity, especially in rural locations.

For instance, a recently announced trial with ABC Communications will see the implementation of its rural broadband technology (Massive MIMO) in Lac La Hache, British Columbia.

“Whether it’s through helping rural communities stay connected through reliable high-speed internet, investing in R&D at universities throughout the country or contributing to training Canada’s future engineers, Huawei is proud of what has been accomplished,” said Eric Li, president of Huawei Technologies Canada.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0223/c90000-9549121.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099669118045700096

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei launches foldable 5G smartphone Mate X*

Xinhua, February 25, 2019





Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group, presents the Mate X foldable 5G mobile device during a launch event ahead of the 2019 Mobile World Congress (MWC2019) in Barcelona, Spain, on Sunday, Feb. 24, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Chinese tech company Huawei on Sunday revealed its Mate X, a foldable 5G ready smartphone, at an event attended by around 3,000 people held on the eve of the 2019 Mobile World Congress (MWC2019) which opens in Barcelona on Monday.

*The Mate X has a 6.6-inch screen, which can be opened out into an eight-inch OLED screen to allow the user to read or view videos.*

"The Huawei Mate X is a step into unknown territory," confirmed Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group.

He said the phone was a "masterwork of engineering" and that it folded in an "almost perfect" manner, while its 5G capacity would help "change the world that we currently know".

*The Mate X has a Balong 5000 processor, 8 GB of RAM and 512 GB internal memory, which Yu commented would make it the "reference point for the 5G smartphones still to come".*

*Other points in favor of Huawei's new smartphone are its lightness and the fact that even when folded it is only 11 millimeters thick.*

Meanwhile Yu highlighted that the Mate X's two batteries give it 4,500 milliamps per hour (mAh) which is *"well above that of its competitors"*, and *these batteries can be recharged in just over half an hour.*

It will retail for *2,299 euros (2,607 U.S. dollars)* and is expected to be available to the public "by the summer".

Huawei presented several other products at the same event, including a new range of laptops: such as the MateBook X Pro, which has a 13.9, 3K screen, as well as MateBooks with 13 and 14 inch screens.

Finally, Huawei showcased its 5G CPE Pro mobile router, which is aimed at taking 5G connectivity into the home allowing for the transmission of 8K video in real time. 

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-02/25/content_74500002.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei rises under political pressure from the US at the MWC in Barcelona*

By Chen Qingqing in Barcelona Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/25 


*Telecom giant releases new 5G product, challenges foreign rivals*




Visitors check out Huawei's latest 5G products at the MWC19 in Barcelona, Spain on Monday. Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT

The Mobile World Congress (MWC), the annual telecoms industry gathering in Barcelona, Spain, has become a major battleground for Chinese companies such as Huawei Technologies and ZTE Corp as they seek to beat back political pressure stemming from the US-led campaign against China's high-tech rise.

At the event, which runs from Monday to Thursday, Huawei impressed a global audience with its latest products, particularly a 5G foldable smartphone, and its executives directly took on the US criticism in interviews.

Huawei is in the spotlight at this year's event, as the US has been accusing the Chinese telecom giant of posing security risks to other countries and allegedly spying for the Chinese government through its products. 

Beyond just making accusations, the US has also been lobbying in Europe, urging local authorities there to institute formal bans on Huawei products when it comes to building out the next generation of wireless mobile networks, also known as 5G. 

A delegation of at least eight US officials is expected in Barcelona, two weeks after US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo warned that Huawei equipment would jeopardize European allies' partnerships with the world's largest economy, Reuters reported on Monday. 

Huawei, which is also the largest telecom equipment provider worldwide, has denied the US accusations and publicly stated that it will never hurt the interests of consumers or business partners.

*"In spite of political pressure from the US government, Huawei will cooperate with partners around the world to succeed in the 5G era,"* Guo Ping, the company's rotating chairman, told the Global Times ahead of the opening of the MWC on Sunday in Barcelona. 

"Over the past few months, we have faced cybersecurity challenges by a certain country," Guo said, in an apparent reference to the US government. "Who is secure or not, should not be decided by politics," he said.

Many industry representatives stressed that the US should not politicize the development of 5G networks, and security concerns should be dealt with in accordance with fact-based assessment. 

The GSMA - an industry body representing hundreds of mobile operators - which is also the organizer of the annual event, has urged the sector not to lose focus on relevant policies in securing the 5G network infrastructure, which should be undertaken in line with the facts and a risk-based approach. 

In terms of cybersecurity evaluation and assessment, out of 12 indicators, Huawei leads in nine of them. In the other three, it has had above-average performances, Guo said, "and we'll continue working with partners to improve cybersecurity."

*Stepping up
*
Facing the US pressure, Huawei has not downplayed its ambition to lead 5G innovation. The company unveiled the latest foldable 5G smartphone called the Huawei Mate X, part of the global race for 5G devices. 

*The Huawei Mate X is powered by Balong 5000, the company's first self-developed 5G modem, and Kirin 980 processor, offering an affordable full-view display. *

This latest gadget does not have any notches or gaps when folded, and industry experts have said that it is the most promising foldable phone released so far. 

*"It is equipped with the world's first 7 nanometer multi-modem chipset, which also supports both standalone (SA) and non-standalone (NSA) networks," *said Huawei CEO Richard Yu Chengdong during the launch event on Sunday. 

From follower to front-runner, the Chinese smartphone vendor now plays an important role in leading innovation compared with its foreign rivals, which will also help the ecosystem grow, James Yan, research director of market consultancy Counterpoint Research, told the Global Times.

Local carriers in Europe suggested that a blanket ban on Huawei will have significant implications for the local industry, and some have welcomed the partnership with the Chinese company in spite of US pressure. 

*Major carrier Vodafone showcased a real-time demo of a 5G video call with the Huawei Mate X over Vodafone's 5G network in Barcelona. Vodafone Spain confirmed that Huawei is its main 5G provider, local media Expansion reported on Monday. *

US President Donald Trump recently tweeted a call to US firms to step up 5G development and build faster networks, and he suggested that the US should not block any player in 5G race.

"I think his message is clear and correct," Guo told the Global Times, when asked about Trump's tweet. 

"Due to various complex reasons, Huawei basically does not exist in the US market," he said, noting that the US does not represent the whole world. Even without the US, the Chinese company has achieved business growth, driven by robust demand in the technology and communications industry.

"*Our future will not be decided by that [US influence]*," he told the Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei and Austrian Federal Railways to advance digitalization for trains*

2019-02-26 09:01:25 Xinhua Editor : Jing Yuxin

Chinese technology giant Huawei and the Austrian Federal Railways announced in Barcelona on Monday that they are strengthening cooperation to advance digitalization in the railway sector.

The railway company is teaming with Huawei to develop innovative solutions that will continue to optimize the efficiency of its operations while offering passengers increased security and a comfortable travel experience, according to a joint press release issued during the Mobile World Congress, a key industry expo.

The two sides will set up a pilot installation in Austria to test solutions for various applications in the train environment. They have been working together in digital transformation since 2016.

Christian Sagmeister, head of the railway systems division at Austria's largest mobility service provider, told reporters that further digitalization will benefit both its passengers and business clients.

In addition to building telecom networks, selling consumer devices such as smartphones and laptops, Huawei also has a sizable enterprise business that brings its technologies and solutions to governments and companies. Huawei has been implementing digital railway communication systems since 1996 and its technologies are now used in international rail transport on over 120,000 kilometers of rail networks.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-02-26/detail-ifzevinw9629039.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei wants to increase R&D in Canada*
> 
> (China Daily) 10:19, February 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Huawei Chairman Liang Hua_
> 
> Huawei is committed to increasing R&D investment and collaboration with its partners in Canada despite the potential ban of 5G, Huawei Chairman Liang Hua told reporters on Thursday in Toronto.
> 
> Liang announced that Huawei will add 200 high-paying research and development jobs, expand R&D investments in 2019 by 15 percent, and change R&D investment practices to ensure all intellectual property generated in collaboration with Canadian institutions remains in that country.
> 
> “We will not change our approach on R&D investments, and we’ll continue to step up our investment in Canada,” said Liang, “We would like to work further with the telecom partners in Canada.”
> 
> As a global technology giant, Huawei has collaborated with Canada’s three largest telecom companies for a decade, spent millions to conduct research in partnership with universities, and employed more than 1,100 people in Canada.
> 
> Yet a ban looms over Huawei to prevent it from building 5G (fifth-generation mobile) infrastructure around Canada’s new telecommunications grid.
> 
> Liang said Canada is an “open and inclusive place” to operate business, and there is a way for the business to forge ahead in Canada.
> 
> “If Huawei were to be excluded from the deployment of 5G in the country, then there are still customers that will choose us. In that case, we will also continue to provide services to those customers that have chosen us,” he said.
> 
> Liang recognized that the current relationship between China and Canada is “not ideal” since Huawei’s senior executive Meng Wanzhou was arrested by Canadian police at the request of the United States in December.
> 
> But he said the arrest of a senior executive on American charges is “not common and rare”, and he couldn’t say that the US charging Meng is not “political driven”.
> 
> “I believe she is innocent, and I hope that the Canadian legal system could bring justice back to her. She can be freed and reunite with her family soon, but I am not a lawyer, so I can’t comment on the substance of the case,” he said.
> 
> Responding to talk about Huawei’s military roots, Liang stressed that Huawei is a 100 percent privately owned company.
> 
> “It is owned by 97,000-plus employees. There isn’t any other organization holding even 1 percent of the company’s shares,” he said.
> 
> Canada is considering whether to allow Huawei to supply equipment to 5G networks. Some Canadian allies have imposed restrictions, citing the risk of espionage.
> 
> Liang said that further development of the economy is based on free trade, and he hopes that the decision on 5G can be made based on “technology”, instead of “other factors”.
> 
> “In the short term, there might be some political influence which will affect our business, but in the long run, we still believe that the tide of technological progress is irresistible. If we look around the history of evolution, we definitely can see the social progress brought about by technology,” he said.
> 
> Huawei’s leading position in 5G is largely attributable to its investments and dedicated efforts in technology innovation and R&D since 2009, Liang said.
> 
> “Moving forward, we will face the challenge and overcome the difficulties. Meanwhile, we will see the opportunity in the age of digitalization,” Liang said, adding that he had “faith” in political leaders “to make smart decisions … and not let good technology go to waste.”
> 
> Huawei also pledged to work with local partners throughout Canada to provide affordable solutions for connectivity, especially in rural locations.
> 
> For instance, a recently announced trial with ABC Communications will see the implementation of its rural broadband technology (Massive MIMO) in Lac La Hache, British Columbia.
> 
> “Whether it’s through helping rural communities stay connected through reliable high-speed internet, investing in R&D at universities throughout the country or contributing to training Canada’s future engineers, Huawei is proud of what has been accomplished,” said Eric Li, president of Huawei Technologies Canada.
> 
> http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0223/c90000-9549121.html


Old Chinese idiot lost his mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Old Chinese idiot lost his mind.



This is a form of making fun. Trolling the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> How come?
> 
> Isn't Australia one of the Five Eyes?
> 
> I guess the eyes are getting tired of one of the eyes constantly bullying the rest of the four



Austria not Australia. 

*Huawei Launches the 5G-Ready Converged Transport Network Solution, Helping Operators Jump Start 5G*

FEBRUARY 25, 2019

BARCELONA, Spain, Feb. 25, 2019 /PRNewswire/ — At MWC 2019, Huawei launched the 5G-ready converged transport network solution. This solution will help build a transport network that supports all services, helping operators jump start 5G development through simplified 5G transport and fast deployment. *So far, Huawei has won over 40 commercial 5G transport contracts.*

GSMA predicts that by 2025, there will be 1.3 billion 5G users and 1.36 billion 5G mobile devices around the world, with 40% 5G network coverage. To build 5G networks, transport networks should get prepared in advance. 5G networks have three major use cases, bringing 10x higher network bandwidth, 10x more complexity in network operations & maintenance (O&M), and 100x more connections. These are the core challenges that operators will face when building 5G transport networks of the future. During this process, operators will need to consider the future-proof evolution capabilities of their transport networks.

“Operators must systematically consider their business needs of the next decade when building 5G transport networks,” said Jeffrey Gao, President of Huawei Router & Carrier Ethernet Product Line. “During this process, we believe operators will have to take into account three major standards: affordable bandwidth upgrade costs, 4G and 5G converged transport, and end-to-end automated O&M.”

To meet operator needs, Huawei launched the 5G-ready converged transport network solution, enabling global operators to maximize their business value by offering three core capabilities.

*The 5G-ready converged transport network solution was built upon the industry’s first 50GE router and 5G microwave solution based on the four-level pulse amplitude modulation (PAM4). This results in 10 Gbps to sites and 30% lower total cost of operation (TCO).* For fiber access scenarios, the router supports two-way single-fiber transmission, reducing cost per bit by 30% and fiber resources required by 50%. For scenarios without fiber access, Huawei’s 5G microwave solution can deliver 10 Gbps bandwidth access over any frequency band. It also offers flexible channel expansion capabilities, so that only one site visit is needed for service provisioning, reducing operator TCO by 30%.

*The 5G-ready converged transport network solution uses the industry’s first commercially-ready SR and SRv6 solution, enabling smooth evolution from MPLS to SR and SRv6 protocols, with no interference between 4G and 5G services.* Huawei’s 5G transport solution supports both MPLS and SR protocols, so that operators can use the SR and SRv6 protocols for deploying end-to-end 5G services while simultaneously using the MPLS protocol for 4G services. This means new services can be deployed while ensuring the continuity of older services.

Built on the network processor (NP) programmable architecture, the SR and SRv6 solution supports smooth evolution from MPLS to SR and then to SRv6 without any changes to the hardware.

*The industry’s first Network Cloud Engine (NCE) integrates network control, management, and analysis, allowing the 5G-ready converged transport network solution to support full-lifecycle automated O&M across the entire transport network.* Huawei’s NCE supports the unified control and management of 4G and 5G transport networks, and provides a machine-machine interface that is driven by models, instead of a human-machine interface. This reduces the time required for service provisioning from hours to minutes. And the telemetry and AI technologies mean it takes minutes, rather than hours, to complete fault demarcation.

The NCE also possesses big data analytics capabilities that enable visualized service level agreements (SLAs) and targeted transport network expansion and optimization.

“5G will meet the needs of both individuals and vertical industries, and support new services such as Cloud VR, private lines, and connected vehicles,” said Jeffrey Gao. “Future 5G network architecture will be built upon data centers. The quality of various innovative services requires 5G networks to provide guaranteed SLAs. Therefore, upstream and downstream industry players must seize the opportunities presented by 5G development and build an All-in-One converged transport network.”

“Huawei continues to work with industry partners and innovate in data communications and optical fiber to build non-blocking physical networks. Together, we will work to ensure high availability and non-blocking physical networks that support deterministic low latency, on-demand services, and zero touch O&M.”

Huawei has remained at the top of the global mobile transport market for seven consecutive years, leading the development of the mobile transport industry. It has also helped leading global operators build over 40 5G transport networks. Huawei plays an active role in international standards organizations such as the Internet Engineering Task Force (IETF), ITU Telecommunication Standardization Sector (ITU-T), and European Telecommunications Standards Institute (ETSI). It is a key contributor to 50GE and SRv6, and is a leader of 5G microwave and intelligent networks.

https://saudiarabianewsexpress.com/...ork-solution-helping-operators-jump-start-5g/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Maxis and Huawei to accelerate 5G growth in Malaysia*
TECH NEWS
Tuesday, 26 Feb 2019

1:15 PM MYT
by sharmila nair


Maxis is collaborating with Huawei to accelerate 5G in Malaysia: the telco signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Chinese tech giant at the 2019 Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain.

The MoU states that both parties will work to speed up the rollout of 5G technology in the country, working on full-fledged trials with end-to-end systems and services.

“Maxis has long started its 5G journey, and we are already focusing on live trials, investments and evolving our network infrastructure to be ready for a future where smart solutions will be part of everyday life,” Maxis CEO-designate Gokahn Ogut said in a statement.

“We look forward to delivering the best 5G innovation for both consumers and businesses for the future,” he added. 

Huawei Malaysia CEO Michael Yuan added that the development of 5G requires the cooperation of its partners and the company is keen to help Maxis expand the boundaries of their business with their simplified 5G products. 

“We have signed over 30 commercial contracts as of now and shipped more than 40,000 5G base stations across Europe, Asia and the Middle East,” said Yuan.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tec...te-5g-growth-in-malaysia/#HT6oAUiJhewrsc8r.99

*Vodafone Spain Makes the First Standard 5G Call with Huawei Handset*
February 22, 2019 // 5G, Industry News, Market News, Mobility, Press Releases

Madrid, Spain, Feb. 22, 2019 — Vodafone Spain has become today the first operator in the world to make 5G standard calls from 5G mobile phones, after connecting the first smartphones to the 5G network with the specifications of the 3GPP NSA (Non Stand Alone) standard, which will be used later on commercial launch. The mobile phones have been connected to the Vodafone 5G network deployed in the center of Barcelona.

The operator managed to implement various services, including several video calls to Spanish journalists via the commercial network between Barcelona and Madrid with a Huawei terminal. In mobile tests, download speed of up to 1.7Gbps were achieved. Both the smartphones used and the Vodafone 5G network meet the specifications of the Non Stand Alone 5G – 3GPP Release 15 standard, approved last year.

Pilot project

Vodafone already achieved in February 2018 the first 5G connection in the world between Castelldefels and Madrid, although on that occasion, the connection consisted of a videoconference between a PC connected to a 5G standard test network and a 4G mobile.

It was also a pioneer in starting the deployment of a pre-commercial 5G network in Spain. In July 2018, it installed the first 5G NSA nodes in central areas of Madrid, Barcelona, Seville, Malaga, Bilbao and Valencia. This deployment began only days after acquiring 90 MHz of contiguous spectrum in the 3.7 GHz band.

Vodafone Spain has already started several pilots in these cities to test possible 5G applications in the future. This is the case of the Connected Surgeon Project, in which a specialist surgeon guides, without being physically present and in real time, another surgeon who is operating in any operating room. Thanks to 5G technology, it is possible to transfer practical knowledge at critical moments. This pilot is part of a broad collaboration agreement that will make the Hospital Clínic de Barcelona the first 5G hospital in the country.


https://telecomreseller.com/2019/02...e-first-standard-5g-call-with-huawei-handset/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*AT&T exec calls Huawei ‘very capable company’, says case against it 'political'*

By Chen Qingqing in Barcelona Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/27 


*Largest US carrier calls Huawei ‘very capable company’*





AT&T's stand at the MWC19 in Barcelona, Spain on Wednesday Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT

China's Huawei is a qualified telecom equipment provider, and the current debate over its security risks is surely a political issue, a senior executive at US carrier AT&T told the Global Times on Wednesday. 


"I'm sure they're a very capable company, and they're having success in certain markets that they're in," Robert Boyanovsky, vice president of Enterprise Mobility at AT&T Business, told the Global Times in an interview during the ongoing Mobile World Conference (MWC) in Barcelona, Spain. 

If Huawei is introduced to the US market after the geopolitical issues are resolved, AT&T will study the products of the Chinese company, Boyanovsky noted. 

AT&T dropped plans to sell Huawei's smartphone in January 2018, as US lawmakers urged the No.2 wireless carrier to cut commercial ties with the Chinese company, according to media reports. The US company has chosen Ericsson, Nokia, and Samsung as the technology suppliers to build its mobile, nationwide 5G network, AT&T said in a statement last September. 

When asked whether the case against Huawei is a political issue, Boyanovsky responded "of course" and he stressed that he could not make further comments on the technological advancement of the Chinese company until it gets "cleared up."

It's widely believed in the telecoms industry that the Chinese company provides low-cost products compared with its rivals including Ericsson and Nokia, and Huawei is also seen as the best-prepared vendor to begin shipment of 5G products and equipment. It has shipped more than 40,000 5G base stations so far, Huawei said in a recent statement sent to the Global Times. 

The US is pressuring not only its own carriers but also other companies in Europe to reject Huawei's products at the largest industry event. The Trump administration sent a large delegation of senior officials from the State, Defense and Commerce departments, in addition to the head of the Federal Communications Commission, to continue this geopolitical campaign against Huawei at the MWC, the Wall Street Journal reported on Wednesday. 

However, this effort has not stopped the Chinese company from being recognized by the telecoms industry. 

The GSMA, which represents hundreds of carriers worldwide, announced on Tuesday that *Huawei has won an award for its 5G innovation, and its smartphone won the "best smartphone" award at the event.* 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1140383.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

*Huawei racks up 5G network deals at MWC 2019 despite U.S. pressure*

JEREMY HORWITZ@HORWITZ FEBRUARY 27, 2019 7:51 AM




Above: Huawei @ MWC 2019


The United States spent 2018 mounting a historic international lobbying effortto stop Huawei hardware from being used in 5G network buildouts, but cellular carriers appear to be sending a message at this year’s Mobile World Congress in Barcelona: Huawei is here to stay. For now.

As the mobile industry’s top annual event for carriers and hardware providers, MWC typically gives Huawei a great opportunity to shine on the global stage. Last year, the Chinese company signed agreements to bring its 5G hardware to Europe, Africa, and the Middle East, as well as winning eight awardsfrom industry association GSMA for its contributions to the mobile industry.



That was before the Trump administration doubled its efforts to convince international allies to shun Huawei hardware. Over the past 12 months, U.S. security agency heads, members of Congress, and former officials crisscrossed the globe with warnings that the Chinese government could use Huawei’s gear to surveil and control 5G cellular networks — a security risk that the world can’t afford in the next era, as personal devices, cities, factories, and transportation infrastructure become 5G-connected.

Huawei has roundly and repeatedly denied the accusations, most recently claiming that there is “no evidence” to support the U.S. government’s accusations. In response to the lobbying effort, several countries banned Huawei’s 5G gear, but others took a wait-and-see approach.

*At MWC 2019, Huawei took home another five GSMA awards across a wide collection of categories, and more importantly, the 5G deals continued. Rainannounced that it’s using Huawei solutions in South Africa’s just-launched first 5G network, and Swiss carrier Sunrise said it’s using Huawei gear to commence commercial 5G service next month. Huawei also announced similar 5G hardware deals with Bahrain’s VIVA, Iceland’s Nova, Indonesia’s Telkomsel, Malaysia’s Maxis, Saudi Arabia’s STC, and Turkey’s Türk Telekom.*

While bigger carriers are absent from that list, the show is still in progress, and it’s highly likely that Huawei gear will make its way into more 5G networks than those already announced. *Despite continued pressure from the U.S., including a recent threat not to share sensitive U.S.-gathered intelligence over insecure networks, even close allies such as the United Kingdom, Canada, Germany, and South Korea haven’t fully shut Huawei out yet.*

Some are trying to find alternatives to completely blocking Huawei’s fast, aggressively priced hardware from their carriers’ 5G buildouts, such as using security standards to pre-certify Huawei gear or limiting Huawei hardware to only non-core network elements. Others have concluded that there is no way to integrate the company’s products into networks without risking at least surveillance of 5G communications, if not greater potential threats.

For now, it appears developing countries — even those as large as India — are all but shrugging off U.S. concerns. Several officials have openly suggested that they’re not concerned about abstract security threats from Chinese-made networking hardware, particularly given their positive official relationships with China’s government. Thailand has said that it is concerned, but is testing Huawei gear to “confirm or disconfirm the allegations.”

At this point, the question is whether the U.S. will make a stronger case to get its allies to avoid Chinese gear, or whether it’s done pushing. Although the U.S. has presented its concerns as non-partisan and apolitical, there is a possibility that the seemingly intractable dispute with Huawei will abruptly be resolved, just as the smaller Chinese cellular company ZTE was somehow rescued at the very last minute from a full U.S. ban last year. Thanks to the arrest of a key executive and other issues, Huawei’s situation won’t be as simple to resolve as ZTE’s, *but under the Trump administration, it’s impossible to rule out the chance of a “fix” of some sort.*

https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/27/...twork-deals-at-mwc-2019-despite-u-s-pressure/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> South Korea haven’t fully shut Huawei out yet.



South Korea making such a decision might mean the death knell for their already embattled auto industry. I do not even consider Samsung, because it seems to be the casualty of Seoul's THAAD disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei unveils next generation transmission solution after winning big at MWC awards*

Xinhua, February 28, 2019





Richard Yu, CEO of Consumer Business Group of Chinese tech company Huawei, presents the new Mate X, a foldable 5G ready smartphone, ahead of the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Feb. 24, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]
*Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei on Wednesday unveiled its next generation data center interconnect (DCI) solution* at MWC 2019 (formerly Mobile World Congress), which is being held until Thursday.

The company explains that the solution aims to build an ultra-broadband, simplified and intelligent DCI network by leveraging a single-wavelength 600G network, optical cross-connect all-optical switching and Network Cloud Engine technologies.

Huawei said it expects to lead "DCI networks into an ultra-broadband, simplified, and intelligent AI (artificial intelligence) era," and that "single-wavelength 600G will enable ultra high-speed cloud interconnection to activate the value of ultra-broadband connection."

Chen Wenbo, vice president of Huawei Enterprise Transmission Product Line, explained that "Huawei attaches paramount importance to DCI in next-generation networks and continuously accelerates technological innovation."

"We will work with customers and partners, such as cloud service providers, MTDCs (multi-tenant data centers) and IXPs (internet exchange points) to continuously build an ultra-broadband, non-blocking, and flexible DCI network," he said at the presentation.

*Winning big at MWC 2019 awards*

Wednesday's presentation came after Tuesday saw an excellent night for Huawei at the annual Glomo Awards (GSMA's Global Mobile Awards), presented at the annual MWC events.

*The company won five separate awards*, including for Best Mobile Technology Breakthrough (awarded to companies with an annual global revenue exceeding 10 million U.S. dollars) for its 5G radio access network innovation. The Breakthrough was awarded to companies with an annual global revenue exceeding 10 million U.S. dollars.

"It is a great honor for Huawei to win this award. How to improve the coverage at the early stage of 5G deployment is a common problem for the industry. To promote industry development, to improve consumer experience and to help carriers better deploy network and services is the driving force behind Huawei's continuous innovation in wireless technologies, especially 5G technologies," said Zhou Yuefeng, chief marketing officer for Huawei Wireless Solution, at the ceremony.

Huawei and Swiss telecommunications company Sunrise jointly received the Best Mobile Operator Service for Consumers Award for their 5G fixed wireless access service, while the Gaoqing government and Huawei jointly won the award for Best Mobile Innovation for Smart Cities.

*Huawei also claimed the Best Mobile Innovation for Automotive Award for its C-V2X (cellular vehicle-to-everything) solution.* The prestigious Judges Choice -- Best Smartphone Award went to the Huawei Mate 20 Pro.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-02/28/content_74513129.htm

*华为获最佳汽车创新大奖的C-V2X, 是中国自动驾驶弯道超车的机会*

汽车之家 22小时前

2019世界移动大会在巴塞罗那举行，华为发布的售价高达2299欧元（约合人民币17500元）的5G折叠屏手机Mate X在朋友圈刷屏，而华为C-V2X（蜂窝网络的V2X）车路协同端到端解决方案，获得GSMA最佳汽车移动创新大奖的消息，却不为人所知。

相比一年换新的手机，华为C-V2X获GSMA最佳汽车移动创新大奖，更值得车智君研究，当然了Mate X的折叠屏幕，如果使用在车内空间，提供更多的想象空间，也是未来需要研究的一个事情。

作为五个获得最佳汽车移动创新大奖（Best Mobile Innovation for Automotive）之一的Huawei for C-V2X Solution，虽然仅仅是一个奖项，但要看到华为在这个奖项背后的努力，以及华为在C-V2X方案中的重要地位。更重要的是，V2X车路协同（场端智能）技术路线，可能是自动驾驶时代中国超越美国先发的单车智能（车端智能）的机会。

*01 华为C-V2X获奖原因*

华为C-V2X能到GSMA的直接原因是，2018年在中国江苏无锡的C-V2X项目，这个项目是也被全球首次部署C-V2X商用解决方案，覆盖无锡城区主要道路，面积为170平方公里，含240个十字路口。

华为与相关合作伙伴在无锡的道路上，规模部署了基于自研芯片的路边单元RSU（Road Side Unit），通过RSU链接包括红绿灯、摄像头、指示牌、限速标志、前装/后装终端等道路交通因素，与华为T-Box配合，实现基于PC5接口的车路协同。

C-V2X方案，是基于移动通信技术和汽车通信技术的联合创新，在辅助驾驶和自动驾驶上有着巨大应用价值，搭载辅助驾驶系统或者自动驾驶系统的智能汽车，在有着C-V2X设备的道路上行驶，可以提高安全性、提高道路通行率等，并可以降低自动驾驶汽车的成本，加速自动驾驶的规模化商用。

目前，推动C-V2X产业化的全球组织是5GAA（5G Automobile Alliance），截至目前为止，已经有110家车企、电信运营商、电信供应商、应用厂商、科研机构等支持C-V2X。

值得一提的是，在3GPP国际标准确认后，C-V2X发展迅速，同时，华为是C-V2X标准报告人之一，也是5GAA的共同发起人，同时也是*全球唯一一家C-V2X端到端解决方案供应商*。

按照华为的规划，路的连接、车载模块的安装、智能网联与自动驾驶的结合，将会成为华为重中之重的目标，这是华为通过移动网络连接了50亿人，以及1亿辆汽车后的新发展重心，正如前面的文章《华为正式表态：拥有自动驾驶和电动汽车的关键技术》所言，华为在向着智能汽车发起了最猛烈的进攻。

*华为研究动力电池，至少是从2014年开始，华为研究自动驾驶，也仅仅比苹果晚半年*，位于曼卡的华为车联网创新中心，更是为人所熟知。目前，华为在全国主要城市，如北京、深圳、上海、杭州、西安等地办公室，都在招聘汽车相关人员。

华为的招聘也相当的苛刻，基本上都是在自动驾驶工作时间最低三年，或者相关行业有着10年的经验。至于待遇，更是传闻中的上不封顶。结合华为任正非在接受媒体采访时表示华为每年研发120-150亿美元的投入，并且持续了数年的时间，华为那个C-V2X创新奖也是情理之中的。

02 V2X是中国自动驾驶的机会

中国自动驾驶行业，从2018年下半年开始，就逐渐进去了低迷期，主要体现是因为相关初创公司的技术突破困难，并且遇到了资本寒冬，放大了初创公司的融资难度，另外，这些初创公司基本上都是走单车智能，也就是车端智能的路线，这个路线，完全是美国自动驾驶公司Waymo领先的技术路线。

到了2019年，尤其是中国猪年春节后，美国自动驾驶初创公司Aurora和Nuro相继完成5.3亿美元和9.4亿美元的融资，结合2018年美国自动驾驶初创公司Zoox的5亿美元，以及GMCruise相继从软银和本田汽车融到的22.5亿美元和27.5亿美元。

时间再回到2016年，GM和Ford，相继用10亿美元并购初创公司Cruise和Argo，并保持其独立运营。和美国自动驾驶初创公司屡屡创下融资记录，或者是并购记录相比，中国自动驾驶初创公司的融资记录就逊色得多，单笔最高不超过1.5亿美元的融资。

中国自动驾驶初创公司，大多在2015、2016年前后成立，短暂的时间以及人才的匮乏造成技术突破困难，即便是发展到今天，大部分公司使用的仍是工控机方案，也就是遥控方案，技术能力可想而知。技术突破困难与融资困难的双重困难下，国内走车端智能的初创公司，也面临着极大的挑战。当然了，也有不少潜心技术研究的好公司。

和初创公司走单车智能（车端智能）不同，国内的科技巨头们选择的是车路协同（V2X）作为主要技术路径，包括阿里巴巴在2018年9月的云栖大会上宣布，将车路协同（V2X）视为未来二十年汽车发展方向，这和华为提前布局了阿里云城市ET大脑有着莫大的关联。

宣布推出国内首个自动驾驶开放平台的百度Apollo，也宣布要推出车路协同开源方案，并且在北京后厂村路口有所测试，另外，与长沙的合作也涉及V2X，并且在2018年年底做了相关的展示。

至于华为，除了无锡的项目，在2018年年底，华为携手北京首发集团、奥迪中国，基于C-V2X（即蜂窝网络的V2X），完成了全国首例高速公路实际场景的车辆协同测试，时速达到80Km的L4级别自动驾驶和智能辅助驾驶。

V2X方案中，阿里和百度作为互联网公司，缺乏的是硬件技术和通信技术，而作为通信设备商起家的华为，完全拥有相应的硬件技术（含芯片技术）和通信技术，另外，V2X方案需要大规模布置RSU等基建设备，这更是华为的强项。

从技术路劲上看，Waymo领衔的单车智能（车端智能），对技术水平要求极高，需要长时间的积累和打磨，Waymo自身从事相关研究也有10年时间，拥有全套的软硬件单车智能解决方案。对于追随者而言，Waymo的先发优势是很难跨越的鸿沟。

V2X车路协同（场端智能），虽然需要大规模的基建，这可能更符合中国的发展道路，这方面的经验实在是太丰富了，另外，V2X路径能降低智能汽车的自动驾驶技术要求，并且通过联网的方式解决单车智能的局限性，也就是阿里巴巴所提的通过“基站”“开天眼”的方式，让汽车“看”得更远，从而提高安全性。

或许，自动驾驶时代，未来就是Waymo为代表的美国单车智能（车端智能）路线，PK华为为代表的中国V2X车路协同（场端智能）路线。

*Huawei’s Bruce Lee shares the P30 Pro 10X Zoom camera samples*

by Jed John 17 hours ago

OPPO unveiled its 10X lossless zoom camera technology in Barcelona during the MWC 2019. The technology was well received, especially since the samples shared shows the technology is worth the sweat. As with other innovations, this technology might not stay exclusive to OPPO smartphones for long. Even before OPPO launch a phone packing the feature in April there are indications that Huaweicould launch the P30 Pro with a periscope lens that would enable the device to achieve better 10X zoom photos.






Huawei’s Brue Lee who is the VP of the mobile phone product line may have shared the samples captured from the device on Weibo. The Huawei exec recently shared four photos of the 5G signal tower that the company and Vodafone installed on the GSMA venue. A careful look at the samples showed that they were captured at different focal lengths. This includes 10x zoom, 5x zoom and no zoom, and a super wide-angle photo. This is a clear signal that the P30 Pro will get a 10X zoom function.






The 10X zoom camera sample is surprisingly very sharp. There is no noise or blur on the picture instead, it comes out very sharp. Huawei P20 Pro had an exceptionally powerful rear camera setup but we expect the p30 Pro t raise the bar higher. The device is said to pack a new CMOS sensor which will team up with the periscope camera in order to achieve 10x optical zoom. At the same time, the P30 Pro is also expected to be equipped with four cameras, one of which is a TOF 3D sensor, which can realize 3D face recognition and 3D modelling. Huawei is expected to launch the model in March.











https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/02/27/huaweis-bruce-lee-shares-the-p30-pro-10x-zoom-camera-samples/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Huawei expects to secure 5G contracts in Germany*
By Cheng Yu and Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-01 08:13 

Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co has said that it expects to win 5G network contracts in Germany, which would mark the latest vote of confidence from foreign telecom carriers despite security allegations the company faces in some overseas markets.

Huawei is expected to deliver components needed for building 5G networks to major telecom carriers operating in Germany, namely Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone and Telefonica, said Vincent Pang, president of Huawei Western Europe, in an interview with German newspaper Rheinische Post.

A group of telecom operators at this year's Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, either confirmed new orders or expressed a willingness to do business with the world's largest telecom equipment maker.

Commenting on Huawei's growing overseas contracts, Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said on Thursday, "Most countries in the world are still able to independently make choices that are in line with national interests."

At the conference, Etisalat, the largest telecom operator in the United Arab Emirates, announced a partnership with Huawei to launch a 5G network in the country by the end of this year.

Rain, South Africa's mobile data-only network operator, also signed a deal with Huawei to launch the country's first 5G commercial network.

"Mapping out 5G requires a company to have a well-rounded ability to build the network, such as end-to-end construction," said Xiang Ligang, chairman of the Information Consumption Alliance.

To put 5G into commercial use, companies should also take efficiency and cost into consideration, and "Huawei is competitive in all of the above capabilities and has gained a lead on a global scale".

Nick Read, CEO of Vodafone－the world's second-largest mobile operator－said, "Cutting the number of network suppliers from three to two would damage the industry and economic growth."

He said at this year's conference in Spain that barring Huawei "will delay 5G in Europe by probably two years－it will structurally disadvantage Europe".

Huawei has been steadily increasing its 5G contracts despite alleged security concerns it faces in some markets, said Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance.

The company said at the conference that to date, it has secured over 30 5G contracts in overseas markets and has signed cooperation deals with more than 50 partners.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201903/01/WS5c787922a3106c65c34ec13a.html



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Merkel seeks no-spying agreement with China over Huawei*
on: February 28, 2019

German Chancellor Angela Merkel hopes to reach an agreement with Beijing, promising that the two countries will not spy on one another so that Huawei will not have to be excluded from possibly building Germany’s 5G network, reports Reuters.

“Merkel’s economic advisor Lars-Hendrik Roller was recently in China to negotiate about the agreement,” German weekly business magazine WirtschaftsWoche cited security sources as saying.

Huawei has been under severe scrutiny from western nations over its relationship with the Chinese government and has been accused of facilitating espionage, which the company has repeatedly denied.

A German government spokesman said “Germany and China are, at various levels, engaged in a continual exchange on numerous bilateral and international issues. I cannot report anything about talks on a no-spy deal.”

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201903/01/WS5c787922a3106c65c34ec13a.html

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

bobsm said:


> German Chancellor Angela Merkel hopes to reach an agreement with Beijing, promising that the two countries will not spy on one another so that Huawei will not have to be excluded from possibly building Germany’s 5G network, reports Reuters.



That's an easy agreement to sign.

Merkel should try to ask the US the same, master spy. Probably the answer will be angry tweets.

***

*Huawei bags multiple 5G deals during key industry expo*

Xinhua, March 1, 2019






Richard Yu, CEO of Consumer Business Group of Chinese tech company Huawei, presents the new Mate X, a foldable 5G ready smartphone, ahead of the Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Feb. 24, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]
Chinese technology giant Huawei has garnered a series of 5G deals with global mobile operators during the MWC Barcelona, a telecommunications industry's prominent get-together which ends on Thursday.

Huawei, a leading global provider of digital infrastructure, smart devices, telecommunications equipment and services to mobile operators, has won big during the MWC Barcelona (formerly Mobile World Congress) in terms of both awards and business contracts.

The Chinese telecommunications company won five separate awards, including for Best Mobile Technology Breakthrough (awarded to companies with an annual global revenue exceeding 10 million U.S. dollars) for its 5G radio access network innovation.

And the multiple contracts Huawei signed with global mobile operators during the MWC Barcelona held between Monday and Thursday also show the active role of Huawei in promoting the 5G development globally through cooperation.

VIVA Bahrain, the leading telecommunications provider in the Kingdom of Bahrain, signed a nationwide 5G service launch Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Huawei, the Chinese company said.

VIVA Bahrain will upgrade their existing infrastructure based on non-standalone 5G core and 4/5G dual mode radio unit and high capacity backhauling technologies, which will enable VIVA customers to access 5G services across Bahrain by June 2019.

Also in the Middle East, Saudi Telecom Company signed an "Aspiration Project" contract with Huawei, which contains E2E wireless network modernization and 5G network construction, the Chinese company said.

Etisalat, another Middle East-based mobile operator, announced in a press release that it inks a strategic partnership with Huawei to deploy end-to-end 5G network in UAE in 2019.

In Asia, XL Axiata, a leading mobile telecommunications service operator in Indonesia, decides to partner with Huawei to build Southeast Asia's first 5G ready simplified transport network, said Huawei.

Maxis, a leading converged communications and digital services company in Malaysia, signed with Huawei an MoU about collaborating to accelerate 5G in Malaysia.

In Europe, Huawei and mobile operator Nova signed an agreement on the first project on 5G testing to be executed in Iceland.

Monaco Telecom and Huawei signed a new strategic agreement on IoT (Internet of Things) to support "5G Nation" project initiated by Monaco, Huawei said.

Rain, South Africa's mobile data-only network operator, announced that it has launched the first 5G commercial network in South Africa in partnership with Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*How African continent has embraced Huawei
*
By Joyce Chimbi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/3 







Illustration: Liu Rui/GT


Going by recent developments that have seen the US, Australia and Japan ban Huawei from providing 5G technology, it is natural to assume that China's leading tech business is in the eye of a storm. 

*In Africa, this is not the case with the tech giant. The controversy around Huawei could not be further from the reality for African governments or the people who have embraced its low cost-high quality products.*

To say that Huawei has struck the right chord in the African market is an understatement. 

Working with local brands, the Chinese company has been able to deliver products that are targeted at the technological needs of developing countries. 

*Currently, Huawei is the fastest growing smartphone brand in Africa.*

Generally, Huawei prices its products five to 15 percent lower than its European competitors Nokia and Ericsson. 

*It is little wonder then that South Africans are, for instance, buying more Huawei mobile phones than iPhones and it is expected that the Chinese brand will soon outdo Samsung.*

The controversial Huawei ban has been driven by alleged security concerns ranging from spying suspicion to intellectual property theft by the Chinese multinational. 

Huawei has been accused of allowing the Chinese government to use its devices to spy on the US. So far, these are just allegations.

There are those who believe that this is a strategy to push out Huawei from lucrative deals as the world moves to the next generation network - 5G.

African governments have relied on Chinese companies including Huawei to develop their technology infrastructure. *The Chinese firm is among the top three telecommunications companies operating across the continent.*

Due to its strategic pricing, Huawei is a go-to company for struggling African governments with huge budget deficits, which are determined not to be left behind as the world embraces more advanced technology.

Huawei first began operations in Kenya in 1998 and has made inroads in at least 40 African countries for the last 20 years. 

One of the reasons why the brand is so strong in Africa is the company's vision to work with countries with a GDP per capita similar to China's or lower.

Second, China-Africa relations run deep. Strong economic ties exist between China and the continent in which countries need to embrace scaled up technologies to accelerate development. 

*Huawei has invested heavily in the backbone of Africa's technology infrastructure. So far, Huawei and ZTE Corporation have established at least 50 third-generation (3G) telecom networks in more than 36 African countries. The two Chinese firms have built e-government networks in at least 30 African countries.*

In Kenya for instance, e-government systems have enabled citizens to access key services in a more timely, efficient and effective manner.

Controversy around data breach and intellectual property theft does not seem to be a primary concern in the Sino-Africa equation. 

The continent has relied heavily on Chinese companies, Huawei included, to upgrade from third generation to the widely used 4G network.

The company has clearly articulated its vision for Africa's technologies which includes enabling 100 percent of businesses to be cloud based by 2025. 

This means businesses can operate remotely, reducing the need for physical infrastructure, which lowers both investment and operational costs.

*Huawei is undertaking trials for 5G rollout with Africa's largest telecom firms such as Kenya's Safaricom. This is again in line with finding local solutions to country-specific technological problems and gaps. *

*So far, the Chinese company has signed at least 22 commercial contracts for a 5G technology upgrade and is working with over 50 network carriers on 5G commercial tests across the continent.*

That is not all. *Huawei products find favor with both governments and the masses. *

Huawei products camera system is a hit on the continent for enabling people document memorable life moments without necessarily relying on larger, bulkier and expensive photography equipment.

These cameras have also enabled young African millennials to make a living through social media platforms. 

Access to affordable and quality camera phones has boosted the number of video bloggers who are finding creative ways to build their own personal brands. 

A strong personal brand means that bigger names can engage them for social media marketing.

Importantly, everything is connected. A 5G technology upgrade is expected to work hand in hand with China's Belt and Road Initiative to deliver a revolutionary economic vision. 

For struggling developing countries across Africa, it is a package deal that is simply too good to turn down.

_The author is a Kenya-based journalist. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1140747.shtml_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*华为居然偷偷成为隐形光伏巨头 *

2月24日，华为面向全球发布首款折叠屏手机，一经问世便轰动全球。这像极了华为的一贯风格——不鸣则已，一鸣惊人。

凭借尖端的技术和独特的战略眼光，华为近几年在市场中快速崛起，成为全球通信行业的引领者。

而实际上，*除了在通讯行业颇有成就外，华为还是一个隐秘的超级能源巨头，它涉猎油气、电力*等多个行业，在传统的能源领域攻城略地，开拓出一条足以改变行业格局的道路。

*在光伏领域，华为更是迅速崛起，短短几年成为行业巨头*。而今，华为的目的显然不仅仅只是成为行业第一，而是凭借智能化手段，改变光伏行业格局，甚至影响到整个能源行业。

长远来看，智能化必然是光伏行业的发展趋势，早已入场布局的华为，或许将成为未来市场竞争中最大的受益者。

◆◆◆华为拿下多个世界级光伏项目

凭借20多年来积累的数字信息技术和互联网技术经验，华为在跨界光伏行业伊始就确定了走智能化光伏的发展道路。

9年前，华为嗅到光伏行业的发展机遇，决心从逆变器市场着手，主攻当时市场上并不被看好的组串式逆变器。

通过自主研发创新产品，华为的逆变器很快站稳了市场，并且逐步改变了光伏行业集中式逆变器为主的时代。

随后，华为以此为起点，在业内首度推出“智能光伏”概念。短短三年时间，华为的智能光伏出货量就已经跃居全球首位，并将这一成绩连续保持了三年。这意味着，在智能光伏领域，华为已经成为了行业内的引领者。

而自去年以来，华为智能光伏火爆的势头也越来越明显，不仅在国内市场占据半壁江山，还拿下多个国际顶尖的光伏项目。

2月22日，在中沙投资合作论坛上，华为与沙特知名能源企业ACWA POWER签署全球合作备忘录，双方有意将人工智能、大数据、云计算等最新技术应用到光伏电站项目中，深入合作开发全球光伏市场。

这并非双方的首次合作，早在去年1月份，双方就曾联合开发了沙特300MW首个大型地面电站，项目全部采用华为1500V智能光伏解决方案，为沙特当下能源转型提供了良好的案例。

不止在沙特，华为的产品也在欧洲市场得到认可。近日，能源巨头BayWa r.e.开发的欧洲最大无补贴项目也选取了华为1500V的智能光伏解决方案。

诸多世界级大项目的落地，不仅意味着华为的智能光伏产品在全球得到认可，更重要的是其中还蕴含了光伏行业发展的未来趋势：智能化。

◆◆◆智能潮正席卷全球光伏行业

实际上，近年来能源行业整体都呈现出智能化趋势，尤其是电力、油气等领域。

在光伏领域，去年上半年国家六部委就明确提出，要构建智能光伏生态系统，并出台了《智能光伏产业发展行动计划（2018-2020年）》，旨在推动互联网、大数据、人工智能与光伏产业的深度融合。

在智能光伏领域，华为可以说是全球光伏行业的引领者。其中最典型的当属1500V光伏系统。

历经研发与实践，华为1500V智能光伏系统已经成为了全球多个大型电站降本增效的不二选择。

此前，中国能源巨头晶科能源在墨西哥完成100MW光伏电站项目并网发电，该项目全部采用华为1500V智能光伏解决方案，发电量远远高于行业内百兆瓦级别电站的平均水平。

（墨西哥电站项目现场图，图片来自网络）

尤其是2017年下半年以来，华为智能光伏在全球范围内全面爆发，美国、中东、印度、西班牙等多个国家的大型光伏项目均采用华为相关产品。

在国内，华为的智能光伏也得到认可。在一期总规模500MW的泗洪领跑者基地中，华为智能光伏份额360MW，占比72%。

通过使用智能光伏解决方案，电站的建设成本可以大幅下降，有助于促使光伏平价上网的实现。目前，全球不少国家的光伏发电已经进入平价上网阶段，我国此前也正式出台文件，有序推进光伏平价上网工作。

作为平价上网的主力推动者之一，智能潮正在席卷全球光伏行业。这一方面推动了光伏行业的发展进程，另一方面更有可能颠覆光伏行业目前固有的发展格局，推动光伏行业进入新阶段。

随着光伏平价上网大潮的来袭，智能化的光伏解决方案将成为电站降本增效的首选，届时，以华为为代表的智能光伏先驱将在市场中抢得先机。

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *华为居然偷偷成为隐形光伏巨头 *
> 
> 2月24日，华为面向全球发布首款折叠屏手机，一经问世便轰动全球。这像极了华为的一贯风格——不鸣则已，一鸣惊人。
> 
> 凭借尖端的技术和独特的战略眼光，华为近几年在市场中快速崛起，成为全球通信行业的引领者。
> 
> 而实际上，*除了在通讯行业颇有成就外，华为还是一个隐秘的超级能源巨头，它涉猎油气、电力*等多个行业，在传统的能源领域攻城略地，开拓出一条足以改变行业格局的道路。
> 
> *在光伏领域，华为更是迅速崛起，短短几年成为行业巨头*。而今，华为的目的显然不仅仅只是成为行业第一，而是凭借智能化手段，改变光伏行业格局，甚至影响到整个能源行业。
> 
> 长远来看，智能化必然是光伏行业的发展趋势，早已入场布局的华为，或许将成为未来市场竞争中最大的受益者。
> 
> ◆◆◆华为拿下多个世界级光伏项目
> 
> 凭借20多年来积累的数字信息技术和互联网技术经验，华为在跨界光伏行业伊始就确定了走智能化光伏的发展道路。
> 
> 9年前，华为嗅到光伏行业的发展机遇，决心从逆变器市场着手，主攻当时市场上并不被看好的组串式逆变器。
> 
> 通过自主研发创新产品，华为的逆变器很快站稳了市场，并且逐步改变了光伏行业集中式逆变器为主的时代。
> 
> 随后，华为以此为起点，在业内首度推出“智能光伏”概念。短短三年时间，华为的智能光伏出货量就已经跃居全球首位，并将这一成绩连续保持了三年。这意味着，在智能光伏领域，华为已经成为了行业内的引领者。
> 
> 而自去年以来，华为智能光伏火爆的势头也越来越明显，不仅在国内市场占据半壁江山，还拿下多个国际顶尖的光伏项目。
> 
> 2月22日，在中沙投资合作论坛上，华为与沙特知名能源企业ACWA POWER签署全球合作备忘录，双方有意将人工智能、大数据、云计算等最新技术应用到光伏电站项目中，深入合作开发全球光伏市场。
> 
> 这并非双方的首次合作，早在去年1月份，双方就曾联合开发了沙特300MW首个大型地面电站，项目全部采用华为1500V智能光伏解决方案，为沙特当下能源转型提供了良好的案例。
> 
> 不止在沙特，华为的产品也在欧洲市场得到认可。近日，能源巨头BayWa r.e.开发的欧洲最大无补贴项目也选取了华为1500V的智能光伏解决方案。
> 
> 诸多世界级大项目的落地，不仅意味着华为的智能光伏产品在全球得到认可，更重要的是其中还蕴含了光伏行业发展的未来趋势：智能化。
> 
> ◆◆◆智能潮正席卷全球光伏行业
> 
> 实际上，近年来能源行业整体都呈现出智能化趋势，尤其是电力、油气等领域。
> 
> 在光伏领域，去年上半年国家六部委就明确提出，要构建智能光伏生态系统，并出台了《智能光伏产业发展行动计划（2018-2020年）》，旨在推动互联网、大数据、人工智能与光伏产业的深度融合。
> 
> 在智能光伏领域，华为可以说是全球光伏行业的引领者。其中最典型的当属1500V光伏系统。
> 
> 历经研发与实践，华为1500V智能光伏系统已经成为了全球多个大型电站降本增效的不二选择。
> 
> 此前，中国能源巨头晶科能源在墨西哥完成100MW光伏电站项目并网发电，该项目全部采用华为1500V智能光伏解决方案，发电量远远高于行业内百兆瓦级别电站的平均水平。
> 
> （墨西哥电站项目现场图，图片来自网络）
> 
> 尤其是2017年下半年以来，华为智能光伏在全球范围内全面爆发，美国、中东、印度、西班牙等多个国家的大型光伏项目均采用华为相关产品。
> 
> 在国内，华为的智能光伏也得到认可。在一期总规模500MW的泗洪领跑者基地中，华为智能光伏份额360MW，占比72%。
> 
> 通过使用智能光伏解决方案，电站的建设成本可以大幅下降，有助于促使光伏平价上网的实现。目前，全球不少国家的光伏发电已经进入平价上网阶段，我国此前也正式出台文件，有序推进光伏平价上网工作。
> 
> 作为平价上网的主力推动者之一，智能潮正在席卷全球光伏行业。这一方面推动了光伏行业的发展进程，另一方面更有可能颠覆光伏行业目前固有的发展格局，推动光伏行业进入新阶段。
> 
> 随着光伏平价上网大潮的来袭，智能化的光伏解决方案将成为电站降本增效的首选，届时，以华为为代表的智能光伏先驱将在市场中抢得先机。
> 
> @TaiShang



Honestly, I did not know about this. Then, I found Huawei has a solar division.

Maybe it is time for Huawei to launch an energy division, concentrating not only on alternative energy but also EV systems 

***

*Huawei to supply 1500V inverters for Saudi Arabia’s historic Sakaka project*

By John Parnell , Jan 09, 2019 1:34 PM GMT






Image: Huawei.

Huawei has been chosen as the sole inverter supplier for Saudi Arabia’s 300MW Sakaka plant, the first large-scale solar project in the country.

Developer ACWA Power, which has a standing arrangement to use Huawei monitoring equipment, will use SUN2000-90KTL string inverters at the site in Al Jouf. According to Huawei, using its Smart PV Solution will boost yield by 1.5-2%.

ACWA won the tender process for Sakaka with a record-low bid in early 2018.

Solar has a dual role in Saudi Arabia’s Vision 2030 strategy. As well as shifting the country off a reliance on fossil fuels the Kingdom is also eyeing job creation across the solar value chain.

The ground-breaking, attended by King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, took place in November last year and is expected to be completed in October 2019.

https://www.pv-tech.org/news/huawei...ers-for-saudi-arabias-historic-sakaka-project

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei’s Eric Xu answers questions*

*By Ian Scales*
Feb 14, 2019








*What is Huawei’s role in the roll out of 5G?*
*What part do third-party components play in Huawei's products?*
*Has Huawei already cooperated with the intelligence agencies of the five-eye countries?*

If anything, Huawei and the Chinese government have been rather restrained when answering charges of spying and general dishonesty being made by the US government and intelligence services. Perhaps we’re all so used to instant and vociferous fight-back from guilty and innocent alike that we don’t know what to make of quiet restraint - is it a sign of guilt? Does it simply mean that cards are being held close to chest?

Eric Xu, Deputy Chairman and Rotating Chairman of Huawei, recently held a press conference in China for a clutch of British press flown out for the ocassion. The resulting transcript is VERY long, but I think it’s worth offering up pretty much verbatim. You can always stop reading.


*Highlights:*

*Eric Xu:* _“I think Mr. Pompeo's remarks are just yet another indication that the US government is undertaking a well-coordinated geopolitical campaign against Huawei.”_

*Eric Xu:* _“Is the recent fixation on Huawei truly about cyber security, or could there be other motivations? Are they truly considering the cyber security and the privacy protection of the people in other nations, or are there possibly other motives?”_

*The moderator asks for questions:*

*Tamlin Magee, Computer World: If there was any point in history where the lights went on for 5G being strategic and a core strategy for the company. You said in 2008 that the technology doesn't exist yet, but in X number of years, we can win over this market.*

Eric Xu: It's not as great as you depicted. There is a certain rule to follow, a certain pattern of history when you look at the mobile communications industry that we are in. After 2G, certainly there would be 3G, certainly 4G would follow and then we have 5G. *What's in my mind right now is 6G.*

After 4G products are out in the market, from a research point of view, certainly our teams would be looking at 5G. Actually, 5G is not a term of any single technology. It's a generation of technologies for mobile communication. After the research efforts of 4G are completed, naturally our teams would be doing research around the next generation of mobile communication technologies. 5G is the sum of those next generation mobile communication technologies.

The research effort for 5G would be basically completed by 2019, and our research teams will be looking at questions, such as how mobile communication technologies would evolve in the future? What are the technologies that might be put into the category of the next generation, or 6G? So they are going to organize their research and creative activities around those sort of questions. I anticipate that by 2028 or 2029 or 2030, we are going to see 6G as extensively discussed as we are seeing 5G today.

So this is the pattern or the rule of our industry. If you do not work on 5G at all, that means there is no future for you. For every new generation of technologies, some companies cannot follow up, and some companies will emerge even stronger.

*Robin Pagnamenta, The Daily Telegraph: If you have any response in particular to Mike Pompeo's remarks about the role that Chinese companies can play in the rollout of 5G? Given that we have seen some [indications that] Germany and France may not necessarily follow the US lead on this, is that a sign that China is winning the argument?*

Eric Xu: I certainly cannot comment on whether China has won the argument or not. I saw Mr. Pompeo's remarks made in Hungary yesterday, and I saw his remarks in Poland today, but of course it was Chinese that I was reading. 

*I think Mr. Pompeo's remarks are just yet another indication that the US government is undertaking a well-coordinated geopolitical campaign against Huawei. It's essentially using a national machine against a small company, as small as a sesame seed.* Huawei does not have a long history, but we are a 30 year old company. Serving more than 3 billion people across 170 countries and regions. What kind of a company we truly are? I think our customers, the partners we work with, and the 3 billion plus people that we serve would have a very good understanding.

So we have been wondering, and I think many other people may have been asking this question, is the recent fixation on Huawei truly about cyber security, or could there be other motivations? Are they truly considering the cyber security and the privacy protection of the people in other nations, or are there possibly other motives? Some other people argue that they try to find leverage for the US-China trade negotiations. *Some other people argue that if Huawei equipment was used in those countries, US agencies would find it harder to get access to the information of those people, or find it harder to intercept the mobile communications of those countries or their leaders.* I believe in the wisdom of the 7 billion people in the world. I think they clearly can see these different possibilities.

*Yuan Yang, Financial Times: I saw your media interview with the German press, and you mentioned that cyber security is partly politics or ideology-related. So if cyber security is about politics, if the US government has political motivations, how would you see the ultimate outcome in, say, five to ten years time down the road, in the sense whether the cyber world, the technology community would be divided into one China-led, the other US- led. Personally, I would agree with you, even though I do not speak on behalf of the Financial Times, whether there is technical viability for that.*

Eric Xu: Cyber security in itself is certainly a technical issue that requires expertise to address, and that's also what all the scientists and engineers in the world have been working on, trying to address cyber security.

In that context, Huawei has been working with different governments and industry partners to hopefully put in place agreed standards, so that people can take those standards to measure how secure the products from all of the vendors are. Recently, we have seen the close coupling between 5G and cyber security, and I think people know clearly what the sources of those coupling are.

When we look at major equipment providers for 5G, you have Nokia, Erickson, Huawei, Samsung, and ZTE. *As you can see, there is no American company here.* *China and Europe have been working together, trying to put into place a unified global standard for 5G* and also the future of mobile communication technologies, in order to reduce the overall cost and improve return on investment for all of the players in this industry.

Through the concerted efforts of the industry, we are seeing a unified global standard for 5G. That means all of the players can follow this one standard as they develop 5G-related products. But now, some politicians have turned either 5G or cyber security into political or ideological discussions, which I believe are not sustainable. Because I believe technology is technology. Ultimately, it will depend on scientists and engineers to make it happen. I believe scientists and engineers would prefer a unified global standard so that people can follow this standard to develop better products.

Of course, when we look at different countries, they certainly have the option, considering their own specifics to choose the right vendors they see fit when they deploy their networks. That's natural when we look at the history of the mobile communications industry. Huawei's 4G equipment is not deployed in all of the countries in the world. And we certainly do not expect our 5G equipment to be chosen by all customers in all countries. Rather, we would focus on providing good services to the countries and telecom operators who choose Huawei.

To give you one example, China Mobile Guangzhou did not choose Huawei’s 4G equipment, even though Guangzhou city is so close to our headquarters. So I think this is quite normal. *And you know the market size of Australia is even smaller than China Mobile Guangzhou. Our equipment is not used by China Mobile Guangzhou, so I think it's quite okay that we are not chosen in certain countries. *We have limited capacity. Certainly, we cannot serve all customers in all the countries. And certainly we cannot dominate the entire market – even in (some) markets that are very close to our headquarters, our equipment is not used. So this is really normal in our industry. Rather, we would remain focused on serving the countries and customers that are willing to work with Huawei.

*Martyn Landi, PA: In respect of the UK, at the end of last year, we had the head of MI6 and the defense minister both sort of made vague suggestions that they weren't sure about Huawei's security. And I saw recently the Prince's Trust said it was going to stop accepting donations from the company. I just wanted to get your perspective on how frustrating that side of it is, in terms of still having to deal with things like this, given everything that we have just spoken about as well.*

Eric Xu: The UK government has had concerns about the security of Huawei's equipment. That's the very reason that Huawei has worked together with the UK government in putting in place the CSEC, Cyber Security Evaluation Center, to embark on partnerships to address those concerns. So, this is a model of open collaboration between the UK government and Huawei to address the concerns around Huawei equipment deployed in UK networks.

Just this morning, I saw an article authored by Robert Hannigan, who was the director of GCHQ, published on Financial Times. That article well explained all the questions you raised and I would suggest you look at it. In order to protect cyber security of the UK and well serve the British people, GCHQ has put in place a whole series of systems and mechanisms to ensure solid management and regulation of mobile communication networks. And I also agree with what Robert said on the subtitle, that technical judgments should be made on a clear-eyed view of the potential threat. It should not be simply politicized. I think Robert does a better job in answering your question than I do.

And then the second part of the question the Prince’s Trust stopped accepting Huawei's donation, I think Huawei does not feel frustrated about that. We made the decision to make donations to the Prince’s Trust based on our great respect to the outstanding achievement they have made in helping young people. It had nothing to do with politics. And it is to our regret that they made this decision based on partial and groundless conversations surrounding Huawei, without talking to Huawei in advance at all.

If we take a step back, I think there will be no impact on Huawei if the Prince’s Trust accepts or not accepts Huawei's donations. But again as I mentioned just now, we pay our greatest tribute to what the foundation has done in the past in helping young people.

*Tamlin Magee, Computer World: I find it interesting that Huawei has a good historic relationship with two of the five-eye countries, in particular, being Canada and UK. So I'm curious if you could expand a little more on the relationship between Huawei and the intelligence agency of the five-eye countries. I'm speculating here, but I assume if they have the capabilities to intercept fiber communications, then they probably have the ability to intercept communications from a box, so I'm just wondering to what extent Huawei has already cooperated with the intelligence agencies of the five-eye countries.*

Eric Xu: I'm not very clear about Huawei's cooperation with the intelligence agencies of the countries that you mentioned, but I know Huawei's engagement with the GCHQ in the UK. Huawei's collaboration with the UK is a constructive collaboration. It's not simply yes or no. But rather, it's based on respective priorities as we work to find technical and regulatory solutions so that the partnership can proceed. Huawei's collaboration with the UK government and also the UK industry has been a role model of China-UK cooperation. Huawei's investment and development in the UK, and its engagement with the UK government have been taken as a case study when people look at governmental and people-to-people engagement between China and the UK. This is a constructive and friendly model of cooperation that has helped to address and bridge the differences of values and cultures of the east and the west, and has allowed Huawei to constantly invest and develop in the UK, and allowed our telco customers to be able to use Huawei's technologies, products, and solutions in serving the British people.

Because we have seen many cases where in light of differences of values and cultures, parties tend to either go to confrontation or either yes or no without middle ground. It has been quite difficult for related parties to find a constructive and friendly model of collaboration that well addresses each other's concerns and priorities. Huawei has been enjoying very good collaboration with the UK. This is largely because the UK has been a strong advocate of free trade. The UK uses clear rules and rational regulation to address potential concerns that they may have. And I believe that's a cornerstone for the UK to become a nation of openness and freedom.

*Steve Cassidy, PC Pro: I think my question is about "convergence". This morning, we see an enterprise division, which is an IP network service platform. In that space, people are becoming very interested in network monitoring and forensics on networks, because it's difficult, and that's where all of the traffic is. In the telco space, in the communication company space, there's more than just that network. There is ATM, and there is other standard available. But the requirements of the government, to be sure, that you are well behaved are the same as the requirements of the enterprise. Yet the tools are very different. Do you see a convergence come where 5G traffic uses enterprise standards to travel and, therefore, can make use of enterprise disclosure. Do you think that helps to solve the problem of just a box running with a light on the front of it and no one knows what traffic it generates, which appears to be where the fear comes from? So is the work in enterprise helping to solve problems in telephony infrastructure, if that's a question?*

Eric Xu: If all cyber security challenges are technical issues, I think certainly we can find technical or regulatory solutions to address them. And as we all know, cyber security represents a challenge that everyone in the world faces. Therefore, people have paid special attention to cyber security as they work on the selection of 5G-related technologies, as they work on the definition of 5G-related standards. 5G, from technologies chosen, from a standard point of view, is more secure than previous generations of mobile communication technologies, 2G, 3G, or 4G. I think that’s something people can easily verify when they talk with experts from either 3GPP or GSMA. And information being transmitted through 5G networks has 256-bit encryption built into that. That means people have to use quantum computers, which are not there yet in today's market, to possibly crack those transmitted information.

*Steve Cassidy, PC Pro: Well, yeah, but that's what I mean about convergence, because that's over the air. And people's concerns are about the infrastructure. That's very different pieces of the same path.*

Eric Xu: If you look at 5G, you have signal coming out from mobile phones and up to base stations and then moving up to IP network. In UK networks, Huawei only provides base stations. And for network layers above the base stations, Huawei doesn't provide any equipment. That's also written in Robert's article. At the time the decision was specifically made not to have a single vendor, like Huawei, to provide the entire network, and the network layer above the access was provided by other vendors. We only provide the base stations.

*Yuan Yang: So this is actually a follow-up question on Steve's question. Huawei only provides base stations in the UK. Essentially there is encryption of data transmitted from user devices into base stations, and whether Huawei decrypted that information as you further transmit that information from base stations to other network layers.*

Eric Xu: Either it’s encryption or decryption, that’s the business of telecom operators or governments. The keys of encryption are either in the hands of governments or telecom operators, certainly not in the hands of Huawei.

*Yuan Yang: So I notice in the 2018 report from NCSC, they pointed to the areas of improvement of third-party components used in Huawei's products. Some people argued that this is related to Huawei's corporate culture. It seems Huawei is more willing to take in components from different sources as you build your products compared to European companies. In some extreme arguments as in the indictment from the US authorities, Huawei even encouraged employees to get technologies from other companies. So you have a US$2 billion R&D budget, to address this third-party component issue. Whether this third-party component issue is related to Huawei's corporate culture, or if there are any other reasons, how do you plan to address those challenges in the next couple of years?*

Eric Xu: First, I would say your understanding is not correct. The third-party software that you are referring to is called VxWorks. It's an operating system that is provided by an American company called WindRiver. We thought using an operating system from a US company would make it easier for the UK government to believe in, and then it turned out it's not the case.

For any product, no matter it is hardware or software, you have to rely on an operating system as you do product development. For example, developers use either Windows or Linux as they develop application software, so we have to use an operating system as we develop base station software. For Huawei base stations that are deployed in the UK, we chose VxWorks from WindRiver. Of course, there are other third-party software and open-source software as well. What the OB report was essentially saying is that Huawei has to improve in certain areas in the way we manage third-party software. It is not saying that those software cannot be used at all, because if that's the case, that means all of the companies may have to reinvent the wheel, or redevelop the software that is built into their products. That means you have to rebuild Windows, Linux, and database from Oracle, which is not possible.

After this issue was brought up in the report, we talked to WindRiver. And they told us that VxWorks and the very versions that we were using at the time in the UK network are even more extensively used in other industries in the UK, some of which are even more sensitive compared to the telecommunications industry.

Therefore, in our software development, we use operating system and database from third parties. We also use open-source software. That has nothing to do with our corporate culture. That is something which is absolutely natural for all companies as long as they work on the development of products, because, as I mentioned just now, you cannot reinvent all the wheel. And I understand that some people may question why you would need three to five years to improve your software engineering capabilities. What's the purpose of the additional 2 billion US dollars investment? And I think I might need a while to well address this question. I am not sure whether you are willing to spend that time with me.

At the time when we established the CSEC with the UK government, it was primarily to address the concerns of the UK government, whether there are back doors in Huawei's products. Then we delivered our source code to CSEC, which are then checked by British nationals passing DV clearance by the GCHQ. They looked at the source code and found no backdoors in our products.

The fact that we delivered the source code to the UK CSEC and the extensive testing that CSEC has done verified that there is no backdoor in Huawei's equipment. That is something Robert also talked about in his article, saying that NCSC has not found any backdoor in Huawei's equipment.

The concerns some countries have right now around backdoors have long been addressed in the UK. And I think this whole discussion around the backdoor was long addressed when it comes to the UK from the time that Huawei decided that we'd deliver our source code to the UK for testing. And then the next step of CSEC is to look at Huawei products to see how strong Huawei products are, to prevent themselves against attacks, penetration, and possible threats. That's the second stage or security that people talk about.

*Then we spent eight years to improve Huawei products' defensive capabilities against a possible attack and possible penetration, and to improve the resilience of Huawei equipment. Through the efforts of those past years, Huawei today is the strongest in terms of those dimensions, and that is not something that we ourselves claim.* It's based on objective and extensive assessment and testing by Cigital, a US company who specializes in this area. Cigital is a specialized company working on software security engineering maturity assessment.

They started evaluating Huawei products on product security since 2013. T*hey do this annual testing and review out of 12 practice areas. Huawei ranks among the top across the industry in nine practice areas.* *And in the rest three, Huawei performs better than industry average. *But we are also aware that the threat environment of the security keeps changing, and the technologies around attack and penetration keep evolving, and the hackers are becoming stronger. If you only have strong security capability or strong defense against possible attacks and penetration, that's like a coconut, where the shell is very tough. But what if the shell was cracked? It should not be like a real coconut, where you only have water inside. Then the areas of focus for this collaboration with the UK has been expanded, not only to look at the shell of the coconut, but also what's inside, essentially the resilience of the equipment, not just the outcome but also the high quality and the trustworthiness of the product development process, so the scope was expanded from security to resilience, from only outcome to outcome plus process.

And remember, CSEC has access to Huawei's source code, so they can easily tell whether those source codes are written in a way that's readable, easy to modify, and whether the code base is robust. We are like "naked" in front of CSEC. And then CSEC is saying, all right, your code base is not beautiful. You know, this is a code base that has been there for 30 years. And this is the characteristic of the communications industry. It's like Windows software as well. The legacy code base keeps building up, and they are saying Huawei needs to improve our code readability and modifiability as well as the process of producing code, so that we deliver high quality and trustworthiness on both the outcome and the process. And then that's how the focus and the scope have been expanded to include the process of software production, or, in other words, software engineering capabilities and practices. And then the idea was to take a solid and robust standard that is future-proof in measuring and in asking for improvement of our legacy code base that has been there for 30 years.

Certainly, security risks, software techniques are different, and people's coding skills are different. There are naturally gaps versus the requirements for the future, so that means all of the legacy code has to be refactored, or, in plain English, rewritten. As you can imagine, the investment is massive, and this also has impact on the project schedule in terms of functionalities and features we deliver to our customers today in the market.

On this specific topic, there has been a long strong debate between Huawei and NCSC in the sense that we wanted to focus on the incremental, the new code, instead of refactoring all of the legacy code.

Almost all of the Huawei executives had been involved in this debate with NCSC, and over the course, we ourselves have been getting a deeper understanding of what it means by legacy code refactoring, by building high quality and trustworthiness into the development process as well. We realized that this is definitely not just about addressing the concerns of the UK; it carries a lot of weight and to a certain degree is the foundation to Huawei's future development. Because, as we know, "cloud, intelligence, and software defines everything" is becoming more and more prevalent, the future world will see software as a very key part of that. In order to get the trust from our customers or government authorities, we have to not only ensure high quality and trustworthiness of the outcome but also of the process when producing those software. We think of this as a foundation or cornerstone in order for Huawei to realize our long-term aspiration.

I personally went to talk to NCSC twice and I realized we could not continue to confront each other. It’s not about addressing requirements coming from NCSC; this is something that Huawei must be doing for our long-term development. Then I managed to persuade other executives on the leadership team, and we came to a Board resolution to embark on a comprehensive software engineering transformation program.

*Yuan Yang: When did that happen?*

Eric Xu: This was by the end of last year. Actually, the debate in our board room for that decision was quite fierce, and in the end, we had the board decision to fundamentally enhance our software engineering capabilities and practices, with the objective of building high quality and trustworthy products. This transformation will take three to five years to complete. Essentially, we will take the future standards, future requirements to rebuild our process of software production, and we are going to follow those future standards as we work to refactor our legacy code. From that point of view, while you have to at the same time work to satisfy customer requirements that are imminent while working on code refactoring, you definitely need to have additional R&D budget.

That's where the $2 billion comes in. Essentially, that would be used primarily for legacy code refactoring, training or reskilling of our R&D engineers, et cetera.

Unfortunately, I am the responsible person for this transformation program; that means I will have a lot more work to do in the next five years. And I have spent a great deal of time recently working on this program. And the $2 billion is just an initial starting fund. Definitely it would not be enough.

I hope through our efforts in the next three to five years, we can truly turn out products that would be trusted by governments and by customers, so as to support and sustain Huawei's long-term development. For this reason, our founder and CEO, Mr. Ren, sent out an all staff letter as the very first corporate document issued in 2019. It's about comprehensively enhancing software engineering capabilities and practices to build quality and trustworthy products. And I can give you a simple analogy to explain what is high quality for the process.

I guess you may like Chinese food. But you may not have visited and checked the kitchen. I guess you would not know what kind of moves, what kind of activities that a chef follows in order to produce the Chinese food that are set on the table. Now it's about going into the kitchen and setting out a whole set of procedures, processes, standards, and behavior guidelines so that the chef can follow in order to produce the tasty food. If the chef does not follow specific steps or activities in the process, maybe the food in the end would not be as tasty, and then you have to identify which specific moves that the chef did not follow, correct it and then the food would be tasty again. So that's essentially what our software engineering transformation program is about. It's about delivering high quality and trustworthy software code in the end, and also high quality and trustworthiness of the software production process.

It's a very challenging journey, I would say, but this is something that we have to deliver. I think that this is my answer to your question, why does it take three to five years, why $2 billion, which I believe certainly would not be enough. Frankly, I don't know how much money that would be needed in order to support this transformation program. But we certainly enjoy one advantage, in the sense we are not a public company, so it would be totally fine that we make less money today. As long as there is a future, it’ll be our greatest victory. And many of our employees hold company shares. I think that they would understand this choice. They would prefer lower profitability today for the longer term future instead of more dividends today without a long future for the company.

https://www.telecomtv.com/content/5g/huawei-s-eric-xu-answers-questions-34048/

***

Acutely smart answers...

@Dungeness , @long_ , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

bobsm said:


> *Huawei expects to secure 5G contracts in Germany*
> By Cheng Yu and Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-01 08:13
> 
> Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co has said that it expects to win 5G network contracts in Germany, which would mark the latest vote of confidence from foreign telecom carriers despite security allegations the company faces in some overseas markets.
> 
> Huawei is expected to deliver components needed for building 5G networks to major telecom carriers operating in Germany, namely Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone and Telefonica, said Vincent Pang, president of Huawei Western Europe, in an interview with German newspaper Rheinische Post.
> 
> A group of telecom operators at this year's Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, either confirmed new orders or expressed a willingness to do business with the world's largest telecom equipment maker.
> 
> Commenting on Huawei's growing overseas contracts, Foreign Ministry spokesman Lu Kang said on Thursday, "Most countries in the world are still able to independently make choices that are in line with national interests."
> 
> At the conference, Etisalat, the largest telecom operator in the United Arab Emirates, announced a partnership with Huawei to launch a 5G network in the country by the end of this year.
> 
> Rain, South Africa's mobile data-only network operator, also signed a deal with Huawei to launch the country's first 5G commercial network.
> 
> "Mapping out 5G requires a company to have a well-rounded ability to build the network, such as end-to-end construction," said Xiang Ligang, chairman of the Information Consumption Alliance.
> 
> To put 5G into commercial use, companies should also take efficiency and cost into consideration, and "Huawei is competitive in all of the above capabilities and has gained a lead on a global scale".
> 
> Nick Read, CEO of Vodafone－the world's second-largest mobile operator－said, "Cutting the number of network suppliers from three to two would damage the industry and economic growth."
> 
> He said at this year's conference in Spain that barring Huawei "will delay 5G in Europe by probably two years－it will structurally disadvantage Europe".
> 
> Huawei has been steadily increasing its 5G contracts despite alleged security concerns it faces in some markets, said Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance.
> 
> The company said at the conference that to date, it has secured over 30 5G contracts in overseas markets and has signed cooperation deals with more than 50 partners.
> 
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201903/01/WS5c787922a3106c65c34ec13a.html
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Merkel seeks no-spying agreement with China over Huawei*
> on: February 28, 2019
> 
> German Chancellor Angela Merkel hopes to reach an agreement with Beijing, promising that the two countries will not spy on one another so that Huawei will not have to be excluded from possibly building Germany’s 5G network, reports Reuters.
> 
> “Merkel’s economic advisor Lars-Hendrik Roller was recently in China to negotiate about the agreement,” German weekly business magazine WirtschaftsWoche cited security sources as saying.
> 
> Huawei has been under severe scrutiny from western nations over its relationship with the Chinese government and has been accused of facilitating espionage, which the company has repeatedly denied.
> 
> A German government spokesman said “Germany and China are, at various levels, engaged in a continual exchange on numerous bilateral and international issues. I cannot report anything about talks on a no-spy deal.”
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201903/01/WS5c787922a3106c65c34ec13a.html




“*NO-SPYING Agreement*" is a great idea! Now Huawei set a precedent for the industry that American and European suppliers will have to follow suit. NSA will have a much harder time than ever before.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

What the Anglo-Saxons (5 eyes countries) are doing to Huawei is absolutely disgusting. Shameful.

They did that to that Russian anti-virus software company Kaspersky when it exposed the spying activities of the 5 eyes.

Huawei will not allow the NSA to spy on their networks like what a Cisco will allow. The 5 eyes intelligence agencies will lose their ability to spy on the entire world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> What the Anglo-Saxons (5 eyes countries) are doing to Huawei is absolutely disgusting. Shameful.
> 
> They did that to that Russian anti-virus software company Kaspersky when it exposed the spying activities of the 5 eyes.
> 
> Huawei will not allow the NSA to spy on their networks like what a Cisco will allow. The 5 eyes intelligence agencies will lose their ability to spy on the entire world.



Welcome back 

****

*Huawei opens European cyber center, milestone in valuing security commitment*

Source: Global Times Published: 2019/3/6 






Visitors take a look of Huawei's newly-launched security center in Brussels, Belgium on Tuesday. Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT

Huawei launched a new cyber security transparency center on Tuesday in Brussels, Belgium, a direct response to the security debate in Europe ignited by the US government.

The 1,000-square-meter facility will enable companies to test Huawei's equipment and products.

An open and digitally prosperous Europe requires a secure, trustworthy digital environment and Huawei opened the new cybersecurity center to help build that environment, Ken Hu, rotating chairman of the Chinese tech giant, said during the opening ceremony.

"At Huawei, we have a principal code for security - assume nothing, believe no one and check everything," he said, noting that both trust and distrust should be based on verifiable facts.

"As the 5G era looms, the industry is now facing major challenges including cyber risks exposed in a more connected world, a lack of unified understanding of cyber security and of unified technical standards," Hu said.

US authorities have launched a full-scale campaign against Huawei, charging it with stealing technology, violating trade sanctions and blocking it from doing business in the American market. 

US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo has warned European allies to drop Huawei's equipment and products, citing risks to the national security of European countries.

Compared with their US counterparts whose words are charged with political rhetoric, European officials and industry representatives appear to be more rational. Portugal's Prime Minister, António Costa, has warned of risks of investment scrutiny in the EU by investors from third countries such as China being used for protectionist purposes, the Financial Times reported.

"We consider the Portuguese prime minister's comments on China's investment to be unbiased and rational. More and more countries show a justified attitude toward Chinese technology companies and their participation in 5G networks, Lu Kang, spokesperson of the Chinese Foreign Ministry, said. "Cyber security is a global issue, which is related to the common interests of every country, and it requires collaboration," Lu said, noting that misuse of security reasons to jeopardize the investment environment will affect industrial and technological development in local markets. "We see that calls for building transparent, justified and open cybersecurity standards are constructive," he added.

"Huawei will never send its data in Europe back to China, which is against local laws. We've built a team to protect consumer data in the region," Zhang Miao, senior privacy and security specialist of the EU data protection office of Huawei, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"They [the US] accuse us of security risks, but as long as we're more transparent, Huawei has nothing to fear and nothing to hide," an employee at the center told the Global Times.

It has taken two years for Huawei to establish the center to meet higher security requirements in the EU.

The only way to counter cyber threats is by working together, and collaboration across the industry is key, Alex Sinclair, chief technology officer of telecoms industry body GSMA, told the launch event.

"Obviously this is all about ensuring trust on the part of citizens and for the government," Sinclair told the Global Times. This move could increase the level of openness and transparency, which will be helpful for fostering trust.

Huawei's new cybersecurity center, opened in the heart of EU policymakers, is a milestone in the company's commitment to prioritizing security, Hu noted.

"The center will give Huawei's customers an opportunity to evaluate our products and they can bring in third-party experts to make evaluations," Andy Purdy, chief security officer of Huawei US, told the Global Times.

"We believe that this center represents an example of the kind of transparency that all companies need and can be part of," he said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1141212.shtml​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei sues US government over ban on its products*

(Chinadaily.com.cn) 13:30, March 07, 2019







_Company logo at a Huawei retail store in Beijing. (People's Daily Online Photo/Liang Jun)_


Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co said on Thursday it has sued the United States government over a ban that bar federal agencies from using its products.

*Huawei claimed the US government has called it a security threat without giving it a chance to go through due process*, the company said at a press conference in Shenzhen, Guangdong province.

"*The US Congress has repeatedly failed to produce any evidence to support its restrictions on Huawei products.* We are compelled to take this legal action as a proper and last resort," Guo Ping, Huawei rotating chairman, said. "This ban not only is unlawful, but also restricts Huawei from engaging in fair competition, ultimately harming US consumers. We look forward to the court's verdict, and trust that it will benefit both Huawei and the American people."

The lawsuit was filed in a US District Court in Plano, Texas.

According to the complaint, the ban not only bars all US government agencies from buying Huawei equipment and services, but also bars them from contracting with or awarding grants or loans to third parties who buy Huawei equipment or services.

In its lawsuit, Huawei will claim the National Defense Authorization Act violates the Bill of Attainder Clause and the Due Process Clause. And *it also violates the Separation-of-Powers principles enshrined in the US Constitution, because Congress is both making the law, and attempting to adjudicate and execute it, the company said.*

Huawei is a key player in introducing the next-generation 5G network technologies as well as a leading smartphone brand that rivals key players like Apple Inc.

It has been steadily increasing its 5G contracts despite alleged security concerns it faces in some markets. The company said at a recent conference that so far, it has secured more than 30 5G contracts in overseas markets.

Huawei noted the NDAA restrictions prevent the company from providing more advanced 5G technologies to US consumers, which will delay the commercial application of 5G.

Guo Ping added, "If this law is set aside, as it should be, *Huawei can bring more advanced technologies to the US and help it build the best 5G networks. *Huawei is willing to address the US Government's security concerns. Lifting the NDAA ban will give the US Government the flexibility it needs to work with Huawei and solve real security issues."

http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0307/c90000-9553570.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

TaiShang said:


> Welcome back



Thanks 

Great to be back posting again. I’ve been browsing the forum from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

Huawei Mate X in Huawei Press Conference:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> Huawei Mate X in Huawei Press Conference:


Don't understand, explain


----------



## Dungeness

Jlaw said:


> Don't understand, explain



Suing US, saving on commercial. Not a bad deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> Suing US, saving on commercial. Not a bad deal.



More publicity.

***

*US attack on Huawei makes it stronger*

By Chen Qingqing in Warsaw Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/7 

*Well-organized geopolitical campaign led by Washington set to fail*





People visit Huawei's cyber security center in Brussels, Belgium, on Tuesday. Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT


*US attacks will not crush the Chinese tech giant; on the contrary, they are making it stronger and helping it set an example for Chinese firms expanding globally. *

I've been covering the Huawei case for months, and I recently traveled to the largest industry event - Mobile World Conference - in Barcelona, Spain and several offices of Huawei in Italy and Germany. After US Vice President Mike Pence and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo leveraged security ties to pressure European countries to shun Huawei, it became a wide-ranging debate in the region. Is Huawei the gateway for China to spy on other countries? Does it pose security risks to 5G networks? Or is it the victim of a geopolitical campaign? 

These are also questions that the company's overseas employees have to answer from time to time, *particularly when local media put the spying and security allegations into headlines without providing any evidence.* But the widely circulated rumors have indeed sparked suspicions among government officials, foreign customers and business partners.

For Huawei staff, it has been very stressful lately. Some employees in Huawei's Milan, Italy and Dusseldorf, Germany bureaus have to work long hours, staying tuned into conference calls in the late afternoon, and going home late at night. 

*This pace is not commonly seen in Europe. Some companies in France won't even reply to email received after work hours. *

Foreign employees account for a large part of the staff in European offices, which is part of Huawei's efforts to localize its business. Senior executives are often assigned from its headquarters in China, and many have worked in African countries before they joined teams in Europe. 

No matter where they come from or what their nationalities are, they all share the same working spirit - dedication and devotion, and of course the confidence in the future of this Chinese tech giant, which also plays a crucial role in the 5G era. 

*They are not scared by this well-organized geopolitical campaign led by Washington, and they believe they will get through this difficult time.* 

*Confidence is built on ability.* Huawei is one of the success stories among Chinese companies going global. It has spread its business and services to 170 countries and regions, and more than half of its revenues come from abroad. 

*More importantly, there is no single case over the past three decades showing that Huawei poses a security threat to other countries. In legal documents provided by the US government, there is no evidence showing Huawei acts as a spy for the Chinese government. *

During this trip, I also visited Huawei's new cybersecurity center in Brussels, capital of Belgium, which is also the heartland of European policymakers. On the second floor of this center, I saw a technician from a third-party US-based certification company testing codes of its headquarters in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province, without any interference from Huawei's employees. It was an independent process. 

I learned from employees at the center that Huawei learns from foreign companies like Microsoft to build this open, transparent, verifiable third-party testing mechanism. 

At the end of my trip, I noticed that Huawei officially filed a lawsuit against the US government, arguing its ban on the company was an unconstitutional act. I think it is an inspiring move for all 180,000 Huawei staff worldwide. 

Courage is necessary to protect its rights and interests. Responding to groundless accusations and politicized suppression through legal procedures also shows that Huawei is fully prepared, with plenty of ammunition. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1141368.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's Huawei helps promote security in Iraq's capital via "Safe City Solution" project *
Source: Xinhua | 2019-03-08 05:37:34 | Editor: huaxia




A staff member stands in front of a Huawei shop in Beijing, China, on March 7, 2019. (Reuters photo)

BAGHDAD, March 7 (Xinhua) -- Chinese tech giant Huawei launched the first phase of the Safe City Solution project in Baghdad's Karrada neighborhood to promote security measures in the Iraqi capital, an official newspaper reported Thursday.

The launch of the project was announced in a ceremony held at the headquarters of Baghdad Operations Command (BOC), state-owned al-Sabah newspaper said.

The ceremony was attended by the Chinese charge d'affaires, representatives of Huawei, Iraqi military commanders and high-level government officials.

"The new surveillance camera solution will make easier the job of the security forces by monitoring the streets and detecting the suspected people in order to arrest them," said Jalil al-Rubaie, commander of BOC, during the ceremony.

"The project consists of smart surveillance cameras capable of detecting people's faces and tracking various individuals at the same time, which would help reduce the classical security check points in the city," al-Rubaie added.

According to Riyadh al-Adhadh, head of Baghdad Provincial Council, Baghdad needs more than 20,000 security surveillance cameras to cover all streets and neighborhoods.

The new project, which was also funded by Huawei, aims to improve the security situation in Iraq, particularly after the Iraqi authorities declared full liberation of all areas once seized by the Islamic State militants late in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Brings 5G to Port Near Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge*

DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAR 08 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei Brings 5G to Port Near Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge

(Yicai Global) March 8 -- *Chinese telecoms giant Huawei is teaming up with mobile carrier China Telecommunications to add fifth-generation connectivity to the Zhuhai Highway Port along the recently opened Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge.*

Passengers must pass through the port to enter or exit the bridge, which has welcomed more than 4.1 million travelers and 110,000 vehicles since its Nov. 23 opening, Southern Metropolis Daily reported yesterday.

The 55 kilometer-long bridge is the world's largest sea-crossing bridge to have full 4G access. It significantly cuts the travel distance between the three cities it connects, which form part of China's Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area -- a region China hopes to turn into a world class city cluster renowned for science and technology innovation and high living standards.

The first phase of construction will erect an outdoor 5G station that will allow for high-definition video transmission and facial recognition at an underground parking lot and near the gate of the port, a China Telecom executive said. Coverage will then roll out across the entire port.

Building the 5G network will create several opportunities for drivers and passengers at the port, such as reserving parking spaces, locating available spaces, and controlling unmanned shuttle buses that run between port entry and exit points.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-brings-5g-to-port-near-hong-kong-zhuhai-macao-bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei Mate 20 series shipments cross 10 million units in 4.5 months*

by Jeet 1 min ago0

Huawei has announced that its current Mate-series flagship smartphones — Huawei Mate 20 series, has shipped more than 10 million units in just 4 and a half months. It also announced that the Mate 20 series has broken the previous Mate-series and P-series sales record for the same time duration in Greater China.

While the numbers obviously suggest the popularity of the Mate 20 series in the region, the company also says that the devices in this smartphone series also continues to sell well in Western Europe, the Middle East, Asia Pacific, and other regions.






Making a statement regarding this milestone, Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei’s consumer business said on Weibo: _“In four and a half months, Huawei’s Mate20 series shipments broke 10 million units! Thanks to the support, praise and recognition of global consumers, and the pertinence given by everyone. It is suggested that there will be more breakthroughs in 2019 and I look forward to sharing with you the joy of technological advancement !”_

In December last year, the Chinese giant had announced that its global smartphone shipments exceeded the 200 million units mark, representing an increase of 66 times in eight years. At that time, the company had reported shipments of Mate 20 series at 5 million units. In January this year, the number increased to 7.5 million units.

In the year 2018, the company’s smartphones shipment crossed 206 million units and it was reported that Huawei’s consumer business revenue has reached $52 billion, which is the largest revenue of Huawei’s BG business.

Earlier, Huawei’s Consumer Business President He Gang had said that the company could be looking to ship around 230 million to 250 million units this year. However, he stressed that everything is dependent on the market conditions and ensuring steady progress with channels and supplier partners. The numbers show that the company is aiming to grow its mobile business by around 30 percent to 50 percent year-on-year.

https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/03/11/huawei-mate-20-series-10-million-shipments/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Huawei Mate 20 series shipments cross 10 million units in 4.5 months*
> 
> by Jeet 1 min ago0
> 
> Huawei has announced that its current Mate-series flagship smartphones — Huawei Mate 20 series, has shipped more than 10 million units in just 4 and a half months. It also announced that the Mate 20 series has broken the previous Mate-series and P-series sales record for the same time duration in Greater China.
> 
> While the numbers obviously suggest the popularity of the Mate 20 series in the region, the company also says that the devices in this smartphone series also continues to sell well in Western Europe, the Middle East, Asia Pacific, and other regions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a statement regarding this milestone, Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei’s consumer business said on Weibo: _“In four and a half months, Huawei’s Mate20 series shipments broke 10 million units! Thanks to the support, praise and recognition of global consumers, and the pertinence given by everyone. It is suggested that there will be more breakthroughs in 2019 and I look forward to sharing with you the joy of technological advancement !”_
> 
> In December last year, the Chinese giant had announced that its global smartphone shipments exceeded the 200 million units mark, representing an increase of 66 times in eight years. At that time, the company had reported shipments of Mate 20 series at 5 million units. In January this year, the number increased to 7.5 million units.
> 
> In the year 2018, the company’s smartphones shipment crossed 206 million units and it was reported that Huawei’s consumer business revenue has reached $52 billion, which is the largest revenue of Huawei’s BG business.
> 
> Earlier, Huawei’s Consumer Business President He Gang had said that the company could be looking to ship around 230 million to 250 million units this year. However, he stressed that everything is dependent on the market conditions and ensuring steady progress with channels and supplier partners. The numbers show that the company is aiming to grow its mobile business by around 30 percent to 50 percent year-on-year.
> 
> https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/03/11/huawei-mate-20-series-10-million-shipments/




Looks like the US regime made Huawei quite popular. 

Of course, people would sympathize with a company that is been targeted by an entire regime apparatus, from high-level security officials to regime-friendly media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Looks like the US regime made Huawei quite popular.
> 
> Of course, people would sympathize with a company that is been targeted by an entire regime apparatus, from high-level security officials to regime-friendly media.



*Huawei has in-house solutions to the forced abandonment of Windows and Android*

*余承东：华为内部有应对被迫弃用Windows和Android后的方案*

2019-03-11 21:58:00字号：A- A A+来源：观察者网

3月11日消息，MWC期间，华为消费者业务CEO余承东接受了德国媒体采访，期间余承东对于折叠屏手机以及OS等都做了详尽的解答。

*余承东认为，一到两年后，折叠屏手机就会达到1000欧元左右的价位。在其它品牌厂商投产后，甚至可以到不足500欧元。*

余承东信心十足地说，如果折叠屏手机的商业化是成功的，那么华为随时都可以提高量产规模。

谈及对手，余承东表示，出货量方面华为和三星已经很接近，最晚明年之前超越三星拿下智能手机行业领导地位。至于苹果，余承东的观点是，华为的创新能力远超前者，毕竟苹果今年甚至明年都很难拿出折叠屏手机。

余承东还谈到，*如果迫不得已，华为将放弃Windows和Android系统转向内部解决方案，*但就目前而言，他们仍优先和微软、谷歌等生态伙伴保持合作。

关于未来技术，余承东展望了100英寸到200英寸的手机屏幕。当然，这不是物理形态，*而是基于AR（增强现实）眼镜。*余承东透露，华为正在研发相关设备，5年之内就可以推向市场。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Yu Chengdong, President of Huawei Consumer Business: Huawei has internal solutions after being forced to abandon Windows and Android*
2019-03-11 18:51:00
https://www.toutiao.com/a6667084005847859724/
At last month's MWC, Huawei released its first folding screen and also a 5G mobile phone Mate X, which is priced at 2,299 euros (about 17,300) and is expected to go on sale in June.

Obviously, such a price will withstand the footsteps of many budget-constrained consumers.

However, in an interview with German media, Huawei's consumer business CEO Yu Chengdong believes that after one to two years, the folding screen mobile phone will reach a price of about 1,000 euros. After the launch of other brands, it can even be less than 500 euros.

Yu Chengdong said with confidence that if the commercialization of the folding screen mobile phone is successful, then Huawei can increase the mass production scale at any time.

When talking about opponents, Yu Chengdong said that Huawei and Samsung are very close in terms of shipments, and they will surpass Samsung to take the leading position in the smart phone industry before next year. As for Apple, Yu Chengdong’s point of view is that Huawei’s ability to innovate far exceeds the former. After all, it’s hard for Apple to come up with a folding screen phone this year or even next year.

Yu Chengdong also said that if forced, Huawei will give up Windows and Android systems to internal solutions, but for now, they still have priority to cooperate with ecological partners such as Microsoft and Google.

Regarding future technology, Yu Chengdong looked forward to a 100-inch to 200-inch mobile phone screen. Of course, this is not a physical form, but based on AR (Augmented Reality) glasses. Yu Chengdong revealed that Huawei is developing related equipment and can be introduced to the market within five years.







https://www.toutiao.com/a6667084005847859724/
*余承东：华为内部有应对被迫弃用Windows和安卓后的方案*
驱动之家 2019-03-11 18:51:00
在上月的MWC上，华为发布了旗下首款折叠屏同时也是5G手机Mate X，定价高达2299欧元（约合1.73万），预计6月份上市开卖。

显然，这样的价格会抵挡住不少预算有限消费者的脚步。

不过，在接受德媒采访时，华为消费者业务CEO余承东认为，一到两年后，折叠屏手机就会达到1000欧元左右的价位。在其它品牌厂商投产后，甚至可以到不足500欧元。

余承东信心十足地说，如果折叠屏手机的商业化是成功的，那么华为随时都可以提高量产规模。

谈及对手，余承东表示，出货量方面华为和三星已经很接近，最晚明年之前超越三星拿下智能手机行业领导地位。至于苹果，余承东的观点是，华为的创新能力远超前者，毕竟苹果今年甚至明年都很难拿出折叠屏手机。

余承东还谈到，如果迫不得已，华为将放弃Windows和Android系统转向内部解决方案，但就目前而言，他们仍优先和微软、谷歌等生态伙伴保持合作。

关于未来技术，余承东展望了100英寸到200英寸的手机屏幕。当然，这不是物理形态，而是基于AR（增强现实）眼镜。余承东透露，华为正在研发相关设备，5年之内就可以推向市场。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> *Huawei has in-house solutions to the forced abandonment of Windows and Android*
> 
> *余承东：华为内部有应对被迫弃用Windows和Android后的方案*
> 
> 2019-03-11 21:58:00字号：A- A A+来源：观察者网
> 
> 3月11日消息，MWC期间，华为消费者业务CEO余承东接受了德国媒体采访，期间余承东对于折叠屏手机以及OS等都做了详尽的解答。
> 
> *余承东认为，一到两年后，折叠屏手机就会达到1000欧元左右的价位。在其它品牌厂商投产后，甚至可以到不足500欧元。*
> 
> 余承东信心十足地说，如果折叠屏手机的商业化是成功的，那么华为随时都可以提高量产规模。
> 
> 谈及对手，余承东表示，出货量方面华为和三星已经很接近，最晚明年之前超越三星拿下智能手机行业领导地位。至于苹果，余承东的观点是，华为的创新能力远超前者，毕竟苹果今年甚至明年都很难拿出折叠屏手机。
> 
> 余承东还谈到，*如果迫不得已，华为将放弃Windows和Android系统转向内部解决方案，*但就目前而言，他们仍优先和微软、谷歌等生态伙伴保持合作。
> 
> 关于未来技术，余承东展望了100英寸到200英寸的手机屏幕。当然，这不是物理形态，*而是基于AR（增强现实）眼镜。*余承东透露，华为正在研发相关设备，5年之内就可以推向市场。



If Huawei is prepared for being forced to give up Windows and Android systems, they have prepared for the worst case scenario. Huawei will not be 2nd ZTE.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> If Huawei is prepared for being forced to give up Windows and Android systems, they have prepared for the worst case scenario. Huawei will not be 2nd ZTE.



This suggests trade talks may not end up as amicably as predicted. 



Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> When talking about opponents, Yu Chengdong said that Huawei and Samsung are very close in terms of shipments, and they will surpass Samsung to take the leading position in the smart phone industry before next year. As for Apple, Yu Chengdong’s point of view is that Huawei’s ability to innovate far exceeds the former. After all, it’s hard for Apple to come up with a folding screen phone this year or even next year.



Huawei = Confidence from a higher position.

US regime = Fear and inferiority induced rogue action.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 545943



Just to compare this, Apple sells 70 million or so smartphones in this time period, almost at or even above the price point of the Mate 20 Series. 

Huawei still has a lot of catching up to do in the big league of premium smartphones.


----------



## Globenim

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just to compare this, Apple sells 70 million or so smartphones in this time period, almost at or even above the price point of the Mate 20 Series.


The numbers certainly look promising. Imagine Apple sales could be slashed by up to 1/3 if China blocked Apple products under false pretenses like the Trump and predecessor regimes to give domestic brands an advantage (with tanking Apple sales in China probably more like 1/4 but then we aren't starting as high as 70 million either). Im sure it would add at least a noticable amount of sales to Huawei. Or U.S. citizens had free access to Huawei premium smartphones. That could cut into Apple sales in the U.S. market on top of raising Huawei's global sales. Huawei could temporarily snatch away the lead in the league of premium smartphones in terms of total smartphone sales even with just that. Or both and the odds where flipped in favour of Huawei instead, but that one seems very unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*HUAWEI Scores 47 Top Award Recognitions at MWC 2019*

*Feb 28. 2019*

GSMA awarded the HUAWEI Mate X “Best New Connected Mobile Device at Mobile World Congress 2019” thanks to its Falcon Wing Mechanical Hinge, leading 5G capabilities, innovative interactions with consumers and HUAWEI SuperCharge. This highly coveted, special award is given by the organizer GSMA for newly released or soon-to-be-listed mobile products, signifying the highest recognition for pioneering the future of mobile technology. The GSMA represents the interests of mobile operators worldwide, uniting more than 750 operators with over 350 companies in the broader mobile ecosystem.





TechRadar gave the HUAWEI Mate X the “Best of MWC 2019” award, calling it as a smartphone that has brought “sci-fi imaginations” to life. Its Falcon Wing hinge mechanism was highlighted as a standout aspect of its beautiful design while its impressive performance was also acknowledged. TechRadar is an online publication focused on technology, with news and reviews of tech products, especially gadgets. It attracts 47.3 million unique monthly readers.





Tom's Guide chose the HUAWEI Mate X as “Best in Show,” saying its “packed with innovation” including 5G connectivity and a fast-charging dual battery. Tom’s Guide is a website offering unbiased reviews, buyer’s guides, tutorials and more. It has 46.11 million readers.





Android Central awarded the HUAWEI Mate X as “Best of MWC 2019” noting its Falcon Wing hinge and “super-thin” form factor. Huawei was also praised for the intuitive and easy-to-use approach to the overall design of the device. Android Central is a leading Android community that attracts 27.2 million monthly visitors.





Digital Trends awarded the HUAWEI Mate X “Emerging Technology” of MWC, because it brings innovative technology to so many aspects of the device. They were impressed with the device’s design and the unique form factor – and said it is one of the most sensational new mobile technologies they have used in years. Digital Trends is a premier source for technology news and product reviews. It attracts 25 million readers monthly.





Trusted Reviews awarded the HUAWEI Mate X with “Best of MWC 2019” recognition. It said the HUAWEI Mate X “is without a doubt one of the most interesting things to arrive at MWC 2019” thanks to its super-fast 5G connectivity, all-new Leica camera array and a flexible OLED display. Trusted Reviews offers reviews of the latest consumer electronics, IT and computing products, technology industry news, analysis and product launches. It attracts 23.3 million readers.





TechAdvisor named the HUAWEI Mate X a “Best in Show” award, saying Huawei “made a technological marvel” for its svelte design and powerful 5G chipset. TechAdvisor is a global IDG publication offering expert help and advice including news, hardware reviews, forums and more. It reaches 21.45 million readers.





Android Authority recognized the HUAWEI Mate X as “Best of MWC 2019,” saying it’s an innovative “powerhouse” with impressive fast charging and a beautiful display. Android Authority provides news, tips and reviews on all things Android, and has 20.2 million readers a month.





Pocket-lint recognized the “stunning” HUAWEI Mate X as “Best of MWC 2019,” thanks to its “elegant hardware” and stand-out, “intelligent” design. Pocket-lint is the largest independent gadget news and reviews site in the UK and has 17.7 million readers a month.





BGR recognized the HUAWEI Mate X with its “Best of MWC” award, commending the smartphone for an almost bezel-less display, which “looks amazing.” The ultra-thin device was called out for particular praise as well as the “incredibly fast” SuperCharge technology. BGR is a technology-influenced website covering topics such as consumer gadgets, entertainment, gaming and science. It has 17.5 million readers.





Android Police gave the HUAWEI Mate X its “Best of MWC 2019” award. The “crazy fast” charging technology was singled out for praise while the easy to hold form factor was also highlighted as a stand out feature. Android Police focuses on Android-based news, reviews and deals, and receives 13.7 million monthly visitors.





Expert Reviews gave the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019” award, citing its “impressive” display, highlighting that the foldable device “represents a significant development in terms of smartphone design.” Expert Reviews provides authoritative and independent technology reviews based on in-depth testing to help consumers find the perfect products to buy. It attracts 7 million unique monthly visitors.





Android Headlines gave the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019” award for its unique “Falcon Wing Design” and stunning outward fold. Android Headlines is a global website dedicated to Android news and reviews about technology, as well as business topics. It reaches 3.83 million readers.





SlashGear awarded the HUAWEI X the “Editor’s Choice” for its “astonishingly slender” design, mentioning that “even out of 5G coverage, though, the phone should still wow.” SlashGear covers technology, science, automotive, gaming and entertainment, and has 3.2 million monthly visitors.





Ubergizmo presented the HUAWEI Mate X with the “Best of MWC 2019” award. The smartphone was congratulated for an intelligent design which enables an extremely thin form factor without compromising performance. Ubergizmo is a US-based technology reviews and news outlet with 2.9 million monthly visitors.





FoneArena awarded the HUAWEI Mate X the “Most Innovative Product of MWC 2019” for its stunning design and powerful charging capabilities. FoneArena is the leading independent mobile portal in India with 2.77 million unique visitors monthly.





T3 awarded the HUAWEI Mate X an “Innovation Award,” calling Huawei a “5G folding phone pioneer” and applauded the device’s accessibility, quality and convenience, saying the handset, “definitely will appeal to far more than tech enthusiasts and, in partnership with the power that 5G networks will have in transforming how we use our personal mobile devices.” T3 covers the latest gadget and technology news, reviews, buyer's guides and features for smartphones, laptops, audio, gaming, fitness and more. T3 attracts 1.78 million unique monthly visitors.





TechnoBuffalo honored the HUAWEI Mate X with its “Best of MWC 2019” award. The innovative camera system that allows users to see themselves on-screen when taking selfies was praised in addition to the “unique” display. TechnoBuffalo is a leading technology publication with a focus on consumer devices and reviews boasting 1.1 million monthly visitors.





Mr. Mobile awarded the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019” for its stunning design and exciting innovation. Mr. Mobile only gives out one award during MWC for the very best product – so this is a highly prestigious award recognizing Huawei and the HUAWEI Mate X above everything showcased at MWC. Mr. Mobile is an influential mobile technology reviewer that has over 747K subscribers on his YouTube channel.





Gearbrain gave the HUAWEI Mate X its “Editor’s Choice” award for its stunning display and unique form factor, stating that “smartphone industry has had some real energy injected into it this week.” Gearbrain is a US-based publication that provides advice and recommendations on new devices. It receives 437K monthly visitors.

_Continues below_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Talk Android awarded the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019,” thanks to its “best-in-class” cameras, 5G capabilities and long-lasting battery, concluding that the handset certainly has the “X factor.” Talk Android covers everything Android and Google related, and has more than 406,000 readers a month.





GadgetMatch gave the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019” award for its ergonomic curvature, unique design, powerful battery and charging capabilities. GadgetMatch is a leading multi-platform media company providing technology news, reviews and video content to help consumers find the right devices to suit their needs. It has 309,673 monthly readers.





Techaeris gave the world’s first foldable 5G handset, the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC2019” award at MWC 2019, thanks to its “high-capacity” 4500 mAh cell, 5G capabilities and stunning design. Techaeris provides the latest consumer tech news and reviews to an audience of 307,000 readers a month.





Gear Diary recognized the HUAWEI Mate X as “Best of MWC 2019,” noting that its “glorious” FullView display, long-lasting battery and 5G capabilities make it a “spectacular example of a folding phone done right.” Gear Diary is U.S.-based website that provides its users with easy-to-understand information about technology. It reaches 149,840 readers.





Big Tech Question (BTQ) awarded the HUAWEI Mate X the “Best of MWC 2019” award, calling it a “staggering piece of engineering” and “a cutting-edge phone.” Big Tech Question is a forum for all technology, and receives 105K monthly visitors.





GeekSpin named the HUAWEI Mate X “Best of MWC 2019,” highlighting the foldable device’s “sophisticated” design, “brilliant” cameras and long-lasting battery. GeekSpin shares the latest on what’s trending in tech and lifestyle to an audience of more than 54,600 readers a month.





TechBox gave the HUAWEI Mate X a “Top Innovation” award for its stunning design, unique display and powerful performance. TechBox is a Slovakian publication that features the latest source of the newest tech and gadgets news, and detailed reviews.





MyPhone honored the HUAWEI Mate X with the “Most Innovative Product MWC 2019” award. MyPhone is a Greek publication that is a mobile telecommunications portal, with an active forum, reviews of the latest mobile phones and technical documents and articles.

IT World Canada included the HUAWEI Mate X in its list of “Best Foldable Smartphones at MWC 2019” calling the device “the current champ in slimness” and “a gorgeous-looking phone.” IT World Canada covers the latest technology news for the region, and receives 216K monthly visitors.

Mashable featured the HUAWEI Mate X in its list of “Best Tech at Mobile World Congress 2019” saying the device was “hands-down the best foldable phone at MWC.” Mashable is an influential tech publication that receives 28 million monthly visitors.

Stuff included the HUAWEI Mate X in its list of “MWC 2019 Awards” calling the device “a game-changing smartphone.” Stuff covers breaking news and videos of the latest news stories and receives 2.8 million monthly visitors.

Here are the 12 awards the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro has received to-date:

TechRadar gave the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro the “Best of MWC 2019” award for “merging performance with panache.” The 91 percent screen-to-body ratio and “super-sharp” display were called out as particular high points of a “winning design.” TechRadar is an online publication focused on technology, with news and reviews of tech products, especially gadgets. It attracts 47.3 million unique monthly readers.

_Continues below_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Windows Central gave the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro its “Best of MWC 2019” award. The “extremely thin” design as well as the powerful CPU and GPU were praised in particular. Windows Central is considered the leading source for Windows news, featuring reviews, help & tips, buyer guides, forums and accessories. The publication attracts 27.2 unique monthly visitors.





Trusted Reviews awarded the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro with the “Best of MWC” recognition. The publication said it is “a strong addition to the series” with a great screen, slick design and a lot of clever touches. Trusted reviews offers reviews of the latest consumer electronics, IT and computing products, technology industry news, analysis and product launches. It attracts 23.3 million readers.





Android Authority awarded the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro the “Best of MWC 2019,” praising the laptop’s high-end specs, display and hardware. Android Authority provides news, tips and reviews on all things Android, and has 20.2 million readers a month.





Pocket-lint named the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro as the “Best of MWC 2019” winner. The device was praised for its “stunning” design and high-end specifications that make it “great for work and play on the move.” Pocket-lint is the largest independent gadget news and reviews site in the UK and has 17.7 million readers a month.





BGR included the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro in its “Best of MWC 2019” list, telling readers it was “the star of Huawei’s event on Sunday when it comes to laptops,” praising its several key improvements over its predecessors, including a seamless, NFC-based high-speed wireless bridge between Windows and Android for fast, bi-directional data transfer. BGR is a technology-influenced website covering topics such as consumer gadgets, entertainment, gaming and science. It has 17.5 million readers.





BestProducts.com awarded the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro its “Best of MWC 2019” for its looks, power, and practicality that the publications says will “surprise its competitors.” BestProducts.com features the latest product reviews and roundups for consumers and receives 4 million daily users.





SlashGear honored the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro with its “Editor’s Choice” award, stating that, “Huawei is looking to crank up its competitiveness with the new MateBook X Pro 2019,” with the same style, but faster tech. SlashGear covers technology, science, automotive, gaming and entertainment, and has 3.2 million monthly visitors.





Ubergizmo awarded the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro the “Best of MWC 2019” award, remarking on its updated connectivity features including Huawei Share. The impressive sound performance and display were also called out as highlights. Ubergizmo is a US-based technology reviews and news outlet with 2.9 million monthly visitors.





GadgetMatch gave the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro the “Best of MWC 2019” for its impressive specs and a “bunch of new ‘magic’ features.” GadgetMatch is a leading multi-platform media company providing technology news, reviews and video content to help consumers find the right devices to suit their needs. It has 309,673 monthly readers.





Mashable featured the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro in its list of “Best Tech at Mobile World Congress 2019” saying that “one of the best laptops of 2018 is even better this year.” Mashable is an influential tech publication that receives 28 million monthly visitors.

Stuff included the HUAWEI MateBook X Pro in its list of “MWC 2019 Awards,” stating, “What really matters here is the power boost, and the addition of OneHop functionality that lets you instantly transfer words, photos and documents.” Stuff covers breaking news and videos of the latest news stories and receives 2.8 million monthly visitors.

Here are the three awards the HUAWEI MateBook 14 has received to-date:

TechAdvisor named the HUAWEI MateBook 14 “Best in Show,” for its “considerably stronger connectivity,” quad-microphone arrangement, which makes it better suited for making video calls where there are multiple people in a room. TechAdvisor is a global IDG publication offering expert help and advice including news, hardware reviews, forums and more. It reaches 21.45 million readers.





Expert Reviews gave the HUAWEI MateBook 14 the “Best of MWC 2019” award, citing its “impressive” display, highlighting that the foldable device “represents a significant development in terms of smartphone design.” Expert Reviews provides authoritative and independent technology reviews based on in-depth testing to help consumers find the perfect products to buy. It attracts 7 million unique monthly visitors.





Big Tech Question (BTQ) awarded the HUAWEI MateBook 14 the “Best of MWC 2019,” for its slim design and powerful performance. Big Tech Question is a forum for all technology, and receives 105K monthly visitors.





In addition, The HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro won the “Best Smartphone – Judges’ Choice” at the Glomo Awards, in recognition of its powerful performance, outstanding camera system, long battery life, innovative charging solutions and striking design. The Glomo Awards is the official awards program of Mobile World Congress, celebrating the best in innovation over the past year.









*About Huawei Consumer BG*
Huawei’s products and services are available in more than 170 countries and are used by a third of the world’s population. Fifteen R&D centres have been set up in the United States, Germany, Sweden, Russia, India and China. Huawei Consumer BG is one of Huawei’s three business units and covers smartphones, PC and tablets, wearables and cloud services, etc. Huawei’s global network is built on almost 30 years of expertise in the telecom industry and is dedicated to delivering the latest technological advances to consumers around the world.

For more information please visit: https://consumer.huawei.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

据财联社3月14日消息，华为消费者业务首席战略官邵洋今日在上海AWE展会上透露，华为凌霄芯片将于今年上市，这是专为IoT研发的商用芯片。

Huawei will start shipping this year large volumes of its "Lingxiao" IoT chip.

https://www.xinpianchang.com/a10353881

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei KunLun 9008 V5 Achieves Record-breaking Test Score on SAP® Business Warehouse Powered By SAP HANA® Benchmark Version 3*

Mar 13, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, March 13, 2019] Huawei Technologies today announced that its KunLun 9008 V5 delivered a record-breaking test score of 5,475 queries per hour in phase 2 with 11.7 billion initial records loaded.

SAP® Business Warehouse powered by SAP HANA® is a state-of-the-art solution from SAP that enables consolidation of data from diverse SAP and non-SAP sources. The SAP BW powered by SAP HANA Benchmark Version 3 is among the most influential and recognized benchmarks for testing. This benchmark measures the analytics performance indicators of SAP HANA solutions. The Huawei KunLun server under test is configured with eight Intel® Xeon® Platinum 8180 Scalable processors, 224 cores, and 6 TB memory.

Huawei KunLun Mission Critical Servers leverage innovative Reliability, Availability, and Serviceability (RAS 2.0) technologies to support proactive fault analysis and isolation, maximizing business continuity. KunLun supports physical and logical partitioning, allowing physical computing resources to be flexibly allocated on demand for improved utilization. In addition, KunLun supports an open ecosystem and is backed by a complete industry chain. It can be provided as an end-to-end solution to customers.







Huawei KunLun Mission Critical Server SAP HANA appliance

Know more about the test：https://www.sap.com/dmc/exp/2018-benchmark-directory/#/bwh?id=a8f0c356-2bca-4faf-a814-06d1242b8a57.

Huawei is a global technical partner of SAP and works with SAP to launch innovative SAP HANA appliance solutions to enable real-time analytics for industry customers with cutting-edge in-memory computing. Up to now, Huawei SAP HANA appliance solutions have served more than 1,000 customers in over 40 countries and areas, including over 30 Fortune Global 500 companies.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/3/huawei-kunlun-9008-v5-record-breaking-test-score

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Huawei "not a security threat to the Philippines": senior official*

CGTN - 14-Mar-2019






A senior Philippine official has said that China's telecommunications giant *Huawei is "not a security threat to the Philippines" and that his country will not ban the use of its equipment*, local media reported on Thursday.

Allan Cabanlong, assistant secretary for Cybersecurity and Enabling Technologies of the Philippine Department of Information and Communications Technology, told local media on Wednesday that there is no scientific basis to support some Western countries' charge that Huawei is engaged in espionage.

"Right now, there is no scientific evidence on Huawei conducting espionage in the Philippines," Cabanlong said.

"So our stand in the Philippines (is that), we cannot block something that has no scientific evidence or engineering or IT process evidence... we cannot block Huawei from any network in the Philippines," he added.

"There's no cause for alarm for Huawei as of now," Cabanlong said, adding that "We are conducting continuous due diligence. Detection is very important. If other countries see there is a threat they should have provided us with concrete evidence."

The Philippine telco giants Globe and the Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company (PLDT) are utilizing Huawei's equipment and infrastructure for their wireless networks.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414d78557a4d33457a6333566d54/index.html

@oprih 

***
Huawei Servers Get Nod From US Hyper-Converged Infrastructure Leader*

LIAO SHUMIN

DATE : MAR 14 2019/SOURCE : YICAI

(Yicai Global) March 14 -- Chinese electronics giant Huawei has officially secured certification from a leading US cloud player for the use of its servers in hyper-converged infrastructure, which combines computing, storage, and networking into a single system.

California-based Nutanix has added the company's servers to its compatible hardware list, kicking off a partnership between the pair in HCI, the Shenzhen-based firm said in a statement.

Headquartered in San Jose, Nutanix enjoys the largest market share among HCI tech firms and Gartner ranked it as a leader in its Magic Quadrant report for the sector again last year.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/hu...from-us-hyper-converged-infrastructure-leader

*** 

Even USers use Huawei components but ask others to stop. I think the US does not want others to leap forward in 5G by using Huawei. 

Selfish! BAD!

@Dungeness , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*HUAWEI MATE 30 RENDER BRINGS A DUAL-DISPLAY DESIGN*

PIERRE MARCH 13, 2019






Chinese phone maker Huawei isn’t new to experimenting alternative designs on their lineup of devices, or at least it’d appear so if we look at all their patents discovered over the past months. Well, as the title suggest we now have a new addition to the list. We’re talking about a device with a dual screen design, very similar to what we already have on the Nubia X and Vivo NEX dual-screen version.











As we can see in the images produced by Dutch news _Letsgodigital_, what we can refer as the “Huawei Mate 30” might be sporting a display on the back that takes around half the surface. Above it we then find three cameras placed horizontally which protrude quite a bit, but given the positioning they might actually come handy to keep the smartphone slightly tilted. Of course, a case could remove the bulge altogether.






The display could also be used to snap selfies with the better rear facing cameras, or to simply show additional info such as weather, music playlist etc..

Moving onto the front, we still find a tiny notch with a ToF 3D deep-sensing lens, which would be used for 3D face recognition, a feature that is probably not going away anytime soon. According to the render we’ll also have a very narrow chin and a 3.5mm headphone jack at the bottom.






Since it is only a patent, we still know nothing about its possible specifications. We would also like to point out that not all patents get translated into real world devices. So, while this Huawei Mate 30 render could actually become reality, we suggest taking the news with a massive grain of salt.

*ONE OF EVERY THREE PHONES SOLD IN CHINA IS HUAWEI’S*

EFE UDIN MARCH 14, 2019

Today at the Shanghai AWE 2019 conference Huawei’s consumer business CEO, Yu Chengdong, said that this year, Huawei and its Honor sub-brand targets 250 to 260 million units which would take the company closer to the number one spot in the world. Last year, Huawei and Honor smartphone sales hit 206 million units, ranking third in the world, but the gap between the Chinese manufacturer and Apple is very small.





Yu Chengdong said “In China, for every three smartphones bought by consumers, one is a Huawei phone. *This year our goal is to have one for every two devices which means that we can get over 50% of China’s market share.”*

In other news, Huawei’s CEO said that the company will not enter the TV market, Yu Chengdong was very clear. “Huawei will not do traditional TVs” he said. “The traditional TV experience is very bad and many people in the first-tier cities do not use conventional TVs”. However, Huawei will explore the *large screens especially when it comes with AI functions*. Currently, the company is discussing with partners and it could possibly *release a product* this year. Huawei also said that it will *delve more into the IoT business*. It will obviously create a huge competition for Xiaomi who is clearly ahead in IoT development.

https://www.gizchina.com/2019/03/14/one-of-every-three-phones-sold-in-china-is-huaweis/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> This year our goal is to have one for every two devices which means that we can get over 50% of China’s market share.”



Make China Great Again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Make China Great Again





*华为P30备货超1600万、OPPO追加上百万订单带动台湾供应链回暖*

2019-03-15 11:32

目前，由于小米9五度开售依然秒告罄，激怒不少米粉后，关于新产品的备货量问题再度引起网友热议。*根据供应链消息，将在3月26日于法国巴黎正式发布的华为P30系列，前期备货量将达1600万，目前已经下单。*

而OPPO 确定推出新系列 Reno ，故在整体备货上也将追加百万部订单。与此同时，供应链厂商如台积电、大立光、华通等也因此在淡季回暖。

虽然台积电、大立光等供应商一向不会对自身的订单量有过多言论，但有知情人士分析，台积电与海思、高通、联发科等主流芯片厂商合作，所以订单量非常可观；而大立光、华通等厂商也将因此得益，其3月营运情况有望回稳。

受苹果2018年新品的销售业绩影响，台湾电子厂商的业绩也同步下降。而此时传出华为、OPPO 尽力备货的消息，从各个市场数据调研机构出具的报告来看，华为、 OPPO 在全球范围的出货能力有目共睹，作为世界出货排名前五的两大厂商，其订单量自然不言而喻，这也为台湾电子供应链注入新的动力，以这两家中国厂商为例的安卓阵营将在电子产业链中占据越来越大的比重。

*另外有消息指，海思方面有计划提早推出旗舰芯片，因此已要求台积电将预定 Q3 完成量产的芯片提前到 Q2* 。大立光同步也预告，3月的工作天数恢复正常，同时也透露了营收将优于2月的消息，侧面验证了非苹果客户对电子产业链的助力。

至于华通，因为其持续与中国厂商的深度合作以扩大旗下相机模组、电池管理模组的市场占有率，而目前华通在这些领域的技术较为领先，特别在是近年手机摄影的重要性不断增加的基础上，华通的优势愈发明显，因此其订单量增加也是意料之中的事。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huawei developed its own operating systems in case it’s banned from using Android and Windows*

*Prepared for the worst*

By Cameron Faulkner@camfaulkner Mar 14, 2019, 2:16pm EDT





Illustration by William Joel / The Verge

*Huawei has developed its own proprietary operating systems, and it’s ready to implement them in case its US legal battle leads to a ban on the export of US-made products and services like Android and Windows.*

“We have prepared our own operating system, if it turns out we can no longer use these systems, we will be ready and have our plan B,” Huawei executive Richard Yu shared in a recent interview with _Die Welt_. Huawei began working on an Android replacement as early as 2012 when the US opened an investigation into Huawei and ZTE, according to the _South China Morning Post_, and it was still developing the system in 2016. The announcement of its “plan B” operating system comes at a time when Huawei is ensnared in an ongoing legal battle with the US, which could result in the company being banned from receiving exports from the US. If it comes to that, Huawei says it will be ready.

Recently, Huawei sued the US in response to a ban that prevents its tech from being used in “federal networks, effectively also preventing major government contractors from using Huawei equipment,” according to a report from _The Verge_’s Colin Lecher. Huawei’s suit states that the US “unconstitutionally singled out Huawei for punishment” and that a ban on Huawei would put America behind other regions in the race to build out 5G networks.

Yu shared that Huawei would “prefer to work with the ecosystems of Google and Microsoft,” but that it’s ready to switch over to its in-house operating system should the legal climate worsen. Since Huawei makes the Kirin processors found in most of its smartphones, it would be in a much better position to weather a ban than ZTE, which suffered a three-month ban in 2018. That prevented ZTE from using Google’s Android operating system and from receiving exports from US companies to develop its smartphones.

Even though it says it’s ready with an OS replacement for its computers, Huawei would need to find new hardware partners since it relies on Intel processors in its Windows laptops. With Intel and Qualcomm off the table and MediaTek processors generally reserved for cheaper, low-performance devices like Chromebooks, Huawei may need to start developing its own laptop-grade processors.

https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/14/18265646/huawei-operating-systems-android-windows-ban

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Globenim

bobsm said:


> *Huawei expects to secure 5G contracts in Germany*
> By Cheng Yu and Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-01 08:13
> 
> Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co has said that it expects to win 5G network contracts in Germany, which would mark the latest vote of confidence from foreign telecom carriers despite security allegations the company faces in some overseas markets.
> 
> Huawei is expected to deliver components needed for building 5G networks to major telecom carriers operating in Germany, namely Deutsche Telekom, Vodafone and Telefonica, said Vincent Pang, president of Huawei Western Europe, in an interview with German newspaper Rheinische Post.


Do I need to point out that the editor of the article published by the newspaper "Handelsblatt" which was feverishly cited and echoed by U.S. regime mouthpieces like Bloomberg or Washington Post and other proxies, that started the entire "Germany considers Huawei 5G ban" debate, was actually a *Washington Post* affiliate, that the article had practically no sources besides "people who know people familiar with the matter" like its the norm in U.S. propaganda now and that there was never actually an official debate or even evidence of the German government singling out Huawei in their security debates or discussed any plans to target Huawei specifically, as the article heavily suggested quoting anonymous "opinions" and making "suggestions" how the German government *theoretically *"could" attack Huawei by who knows whom, while the only public debate that explictly names Huawei they mention was a non-government tech expert meeting that raised a big question mark behind the U.S. accusations and resulted in absolutely no ramifications against Huawei and the renewed security talks where dealing with the political pressure from the U.S. regime and Huawei was never a real issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*The first Chinese domestic 5G chip: Huawei Kirin 990 has entered the test phase *
2019-03-13 08:46:49








According to the industry chain news, Huawei is now working with TSMC to conduct the testing phase of Kirin 990. It is reported that Kirin 990 uses TSMC's second-generation 7nm process. Compared with the first generation, the second generation added a V-lithography machine, which can increase the transistor density by 20%, reduce power consumption by 10%, and improve overall performance by about 10%. In addition, Kirin 990 will integrate the Baron 5000 baseband and support 5G Internet access. By then, Kirin 990 is likely to become the strongest processor in China.







Faced with the rapid development of Kirin chip, it is difficult for Snapdragon chip to continue to develop at the current development speed. If Snapdragon 855 does not have much improvement in performance, then the loss of the original Snapdragon chip is also the leading advantage. Things in the morning and evening. However, the release of Kirin 990 may not be so early. Huawei's need to reduce the generation difference with Qualcomm chips remains the main problem facing Huawei chips. But I believe that the development of Kirin will definitely exceed the dragon in the future!

https://www.toutiao.com/a6667670480230547976/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Huawei contract for Perth trains confirmed by WA Government despite US-China fight*
By Nicolas Perpitch
Updated Wed at 5:19pm

The McGowan Government is pushing ahead with its contract with Chinese telecommunications company Huawei to build a new digital radio system for Perth's trains, saying it has received assurances from the company.

Transport Minister Rita Saffioti had asked Huawei whether it could deliver the $200 million contract after the US Government unsealed two indictments against the company in January.

The Public Transport Authority (PTA) awarded the contracts for the 4G project's design, build and maintenance to a joint venture between Huawei and UGL in July 2018, after expressions of interest were sought the previous year.

Ms Saffioti has told Parliament that at her request, senior PTA staff met in February with eight senior Huawei and UGL staff, including Huawei Australia chairman John Lord.

"The Huawei and UGL representatives confirmed they would be able to source equipment required for the project. Further confirmation was subsequently received by the PTA," Ms Saffioti said.

"The State Government is committed to delivering this project, and making sure that the proponents deliver on their contractual obligations.

"To that end the state will continue to monitor this contract, with the involvement of other key state agencies."

The allegations by the United States Justice Department in January prompted greater scrutiny of how the Chinese tech giant does business and intensified a trade dispute between the US and China.

Ms Saffioti said because of the ongoing monitoring of the contract, she had been advised she could not table correspondence with the company "at this stage".

Deputy Liberal leader Lisa Harvey said the correspondence from Huawei promising it could deliver the contract should be made public, and it was typical of Ms Saffioti to "hide" it.

"That's typical of this Minister. She's very secretive," Ms Harvey said.

"We constantly have to go to the FOI commissioner, to get clearance from the FOI commissioner with respect to information she fails to provide."

The State Opposition has previously questioned the extent to which the Government consulted with security agencies over the contract, and whether it properly followed any advice.

There have also been wider concerns over whether the firm's technology would enable outside access to Australian infrastructure.

But Ms Saffioti repeated her position that the Government had sought and followed advice from Commonwealth security agencies.

No Chinese interference, Huawei says

In January, Mr Lord insisted the Chinese government had never asked nor directed Huawei to gather information for intelligence purposes in Australia.

"I have been over the last seven years involved in Huawei's highest level strategic planning groups," he said at the time.

"I've never seen any such influence. It's been free-flowing and in fact the points we address are: 'What is that country's view on X, Y and Z and how do we meet that in that country?'

"So there has been no suggestion, no inference of any Chinese interference in our operations in other countries."

The digital radio system project was separated from a broader proposed "automatic train control" project in 2013-14.

It will see Huawei build around 80 radio masts and base stations throughout the metropolitan network and replace radio devices in trains, security vehicles and handheld radios.

The network, which is due to be up and running in 2021, will be used by train drivers, as well as customer service, security and train control staff.

Ms Saffioti has previously said the radio system would be a closed network, like one in New South Wales.

"We are confident about the security aspects in relation to the system," she said.


https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...th-trains-confirmed-by-wa-government/10896220

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases the QuickODN Solution*

Helping Operators Build Fiber Infrastructure Efficiently for 10G PON Era

Mar 13, 2019

[Amsterdam, Netherlands, March 13, 2019] In the 2019 FTTH Conference, Huawei officially released the QuickODN solution for the 10G PON era. Featuring efficient planning, quick deployment, and digital operation and maintenance (O&M) capabilities, the solution helps operators build 10G PON infrastructure networks and pave the highways for transmitting multiple services, thereby realizing an upward business spiral for the fiber broadband industry.

According to the Huawei global industry vision (GIV) 2025, the total number of global connections will reach 100 billion by 2025, and the Internet will cover 77% of world's population. Fiber to the Home (FTTH) is the mainstream mode for future network construction. However, the FTTH development level varies with regions. Operators face three major challenges in implementing the FTTH strategy, namely low planning efficiency, long construction period, and high O&M cost. To address these challenges, Huawei released the QuickODN solution to help operators efficiently plan and quickly deploy FTTH, and implement digital O&M for PON networks.

Efficient planning: During fiber network construction, it is recommended that thick coverage and short access be realized in the first-phase investment to cover more than 80% of home and enterprise users and shorten the drop cable to within 50 meters. Based on multi-dimensional data and experience models, Huawei introduces the artificial intelligence (AI) modeling technology to find the most suitable value model for customers. In addition, Huawei has developed SmartODN, an industry-leading intelligent network planning tool, to help operators select the optimal and most cost-effective fiber paths, improving network planning efficiency tenfold.

Quick deployment: Based on global engineering best practices and expertise, Huawei has standardized the deployment process, set up personnel capability baselines, and normalized product selection to help operators greatly improve the deployment efficiency. The industry-leading quick connect technology is used to simplify deployment and eliminate fiber splicing which requires skilled technicians. Using 100,000 home pass ports as an example, the deployment period is reduced from 12 months to 8 months by 180 technicians. By changing traditional sequential construction to parallel construction, the Huawei QuickODN solution also triples the deployment efficiency and shortens the time to market (TTM) by 30%. Using the Huawei solution, the deployment process is no longer technically demanding, and the ODN engineering quality is ensured by industrialized products.

Digital O&M: The Huawei QuickODN solution greatly improves the O&M efficiency by using the near field communication (NFC) technology, smart acceptance scheme, and digital delivery O&M platform. The NFC technology is used to visualize the topology of a PON network with resource accuracy up to 100% and shorten the service provisioning time from 4 hours to less than one hour. Using the smart acceptance scheme, the site acceptance time is shortened from 30 minutes by two persons to five minutes by one person. The digital delivery O&M platform simplifies PON network management and acceptance, helping operators achieve the industry benchmark of "installation and maintenance within one day".

Huawei has been dedicated to technological innovation and providing customers with leading ODN solutions with precise planning, quick deployment, and digital O&M. Up to now, the Huawei QuickODN solution has served more than 80 operators worldwide with more than 90 million lines successfully deployed. In the future, Huawei will continue to innovate in the fiber infrastructure network field to help operators build leading fiber networks in the 10G PON era, reduce network construction costs, improve home access efficiency, provide superb experience for global optical broadband users, and realize commercial success.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/3/huawei-releases-quickodn-solution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Releases New Flagship ONT EchoLife K5 Pro to Deliver Premium Home Wi-Fi Experience*

Mar 18, 2019

[Amsterdam, the Netherlands, March 18, 2019] At the FTTH Conference 2019, Huawei released its new flagship GPON ONT, the Huawei EchoLife K5 Pro, which complies with the latest TR-398 Wi-Fi performance test standard released by the Broadband Forum (BBF). This flagship device delivers a carrier-class Wi-Fi service to users, providing a smooth, high-speed Wi-Fi experience, full coverage in homes and the ultimate ultra-HD video experience.

In large apartments and houses, although the access bandwidth can be as high as 100 Mbps, common Wi-Fi devices are unable to provide whole-home coverage. This results in poor performance and service experience, especially as new services such as 4K/8K video, online games, and IoT become more popular. Existing home networks struggle to realize the high-speed experience required in many home network service scenarios.

Statistics from OVUM show that 30–60 percent of experience complaints are related to Wi-Fi. Smooth Wi-Fi experience has become a key feature of premium broadband services. Experience bottlenecks slow the growth of operators' broadband revenue. Operators must therefore shift their focus from bandwidth to user experience, and building premium Wi-Fi is the key.

The EchoLife K5 Pro, Huawei's flagship GPON ONT, is designed to resolve many of the issues found on Wi-Fi networks for smooth playback of 4K videos, such as signal conflicts, severe interference, poor coverage, and low throughput, which negatively affect home user experience. With Huawei's EchoLife K5 Pro ONT, operators are able to build home Wi-Fi networks that deliver premium Wi-Fi and ultimate 4K/8K video experience.






Huawei EchoLife K5 Pro ONT

Delivering a smooth, high-speed Wi-Fi experience, the EchoLife K5 Pro ONT meets the BBF TR-398 performance test standard, with an air interface rate up to 2180 Mbps. It leverages the beamforming technology to improve Wi-Fi coverage by up to 25 percent, and automatically selects the optimal Wi-Fi frequency band (2.4 GHz or 5 GHz) to ensure a carrier-class Wi-Fi experience with strong anti-interference for multiple users in one residence. In addition, the ONT achieves smooth playback of 4K videos on multiple TVs over Wi-Fi — even if the packet loss rate reaches near 1 percent — thanks to an optimization algorithm designed to address severe interference.

With the EchoLife K5 Pro ONT, users can realize ubiquitous high-speed broadband experience throughout their homes. The ONT supports the PremiumWi-Fi solution to form a mesh network with edge ONT products and flexibly extend Wi-Fi coverage, facilitating whole-home Wi-Fi coverage in areas where signals from a single ONT cannot reach. This solution integrates the Wi-Fi cloud O&M management system to support real-time Wi-Fi performance visibility and help operators detect Wi-Fi faults with one click, reducing home visits by 30 percent and significantly lowering O&M costs.

The EchoLife K5 Pro ONT also supports gigabit high-speed access and high-fidelity voice, providing ultra-gigabit broadband access for bandwidth-hungry services such as home video, entertainment, and games.

The Huawei EchoLife K5 Pro fully supports GPON FTTH network deployment, helping operators deliver a premium home Wi-Fi experience. To date, Huawei's fixed network terminal products in its Transmission & Access Product Line have been widely used in more than 100 countries and regions, with global shipments exceeding 380 million units. Thanks to continuous innovation, Huawei has taken the lead in both the GPON and 10G PON era to help operators succeed in the home broadband market.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/3/huawei-new-flagship-ont-echolife-k5-pro

***

*Huawei's response to US' geopolitical game: move on and do better*

By Chen Qingqing Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/18

*Defying Washington’s geopolitical maneuvering*




A digital screen displays a Huawei logo during a Huawei launch event ahead of the MWC Barcelona in Spain on Feburary 24. Photo: VCG


*Keep calm and carry on. China's Huawei Technologies has kept winning contracts in Western countries, which is its active response to US-led geopolitical pressure - offering better-quality products and services to local companies in overseas markets.* This effort will show that Washington's groundless accusations are a vain attempt, analysts said.

The Western Australia government has decided to sign a $200 million contract with Huawei to build a new digital radio system for Perth's trains, according to recent media reports. Although the Australian central government in August 2018 ordered a ban on Huawei building the country's 5G networks, citing security concerns, the Chinese company has not stopped winning contracts in Australia.

The radio system, which is due to be up and running in 2021, will be used by train drivers, as well as customer service, security and train control employees, according to local news site abc.net.au.

West Australian Transport Minister Rita Saffioti said the local authority is confident about the security aspects in relation to the system, the report said.

Meanwhile, Huawei has secured another rail contract in Germany by helping Deutsche Bahn - a German rail company - go digital, local TV channel Deutsche Welle reported during the weekend.

The US has been lobbying countries including the UK, Australia and Germany to urge them to drop Huawei's products, and it has accused the Chinese company of spying for the Chinese government and posing risks to the national security of those countries.

Without providing hard evidence, the US-led global crackdown on Huawei has not persuaded some of its major allies. Huawei senior executives have repeatedly said they have maintained a strong track record in security over the past 30 years, and they believe that foreign partners will continue to use the company's products.

"The US government may have underestimated that countries across the world, including their governments, companies and people, would make their own judgments," Huawei board member and senior vice president Catherine Chen said in a recent interview.

There are a variety of reasons why many countries are ignoring the backlash and rumors of cyber security risks, and the dominant one is that Huawei is simply ahead of the competition when it comes to 5G as well as its competitive pricing, Kevin Curran, professor of cyber security at Ulster University, told the Global Times on Monday.

"Huawei's presence in emerging markets, global dominance in handsets and growing enterprise business should see it through this period and the arrival of the Internet of Things may provide another large boost in the near future," he said.

Huawei sued the US government for its unfair ban on its products on March 7, saying US Congress has repeatedly failed to produce any evidence to support its restrictions on Huawei products.

"The Chinese company has dared to challenge the American authorities, which also shows it has no fear thanks to its technology competitiveness," Xiang Ligang, a Beijing-based industry analyst, told the Global Times.

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menthol

Guess the phone!


----------



## Dungeness

Menthol said:


> Guess the phone!



Huawei P30 Pro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*HUAWEI CLOUD Unveils New AI and Blockchain Services in Hong Kong*

Announces increased commitment to the city at Huawei Cloud Hong Kong Summit 2019

Mar 19, 2019

[China, Hong Kong, March 19, 2019] Hosting its 2019 Cloud Summit in Hong Kong today, *Huawei announced it is strategically investing in the city and the region to contribute to the economic development of the Greater Bay Area by helping enterprises embrace the intelligent future of cloud computing and artificial intelligence (AI).* The Summit has gathered together more than 1,000 customers, partners, industry representatives, and academics from Hong Kong, Guangdong, and Macau.

Driving the AI era with increased commitment to Hong Kong

Taking to the stage at Cloud Summit, Edward Deng, President of Huawei Cloud Global Market, unveiled the following:

▶ HUAWEI CLOUD’s enterprise intelligence (EI) full-stack AI solutions will be available in Hong Kong from the end of March, offering enterprises 48 EI services, including the one-stop AI developer platform ModelArts, optical character recognition (OCR), natural language processing, and video analysis.

▶ HUAWEI CLOUD is now offering blockchain services to help Hong Kong leverage blockchain’s characteristics of decentralization, irreversibility, and traceability to solidify its position as an international financial and logistics hub.

▶ HUAWEI CLOUD has expanded its footprint, becoming the first international cloud provider to offer three availability zones in Hong Kong to provide users with secure and scalable cloud services that are easy to deploy.

▶ IoT services are now available for all scenarios, providing secure and trusted three-step global access to more than 1,000 object models.

▶ The Huawei Enterprise Overseas Application Store will open in April, with more than 40 Independent Software Vendors offering 250 solutions in more than 16 categories to help users quickly purchase and obtain cloud resources and services.






Edward Deng, President of Huawei Cloud Global Market

"HUAWEI CLOUD has six core advantages: most intelligent, most cost-effective, neutral and reliable, most suitable for organizations in the public sector and big enterprises, most expansive ecosystem, and best-in-class service and support. These six core advantages are built on Huawei’s aggregated R&D efforts and its core value of realizing customer-centricity,” Mr. Deng said.

Huawei’s innovative full-stack services

With the most intelligent cloud, HUAWEI CLOUD provides full stack full scenario AI solutions. Huawei Cloud EI ModelArts development platform is ranked No.1 in the world for its training speed of image recognition, according to Stanford University's authoritative international benchmarking platform for measuring end-to-end deep-learning model training and reasoning performance. HUAWEI CLOUD has completed more than 200 AI projects, serving Shenzhen Traffic Police Bureau, Sanlian Hongpu, and Kingmed diagnostics, among others.

HUAWEI CLOUD offers customers a cost-effective cloud service through technological innovation. It delivers high performance at low cost, with a strong product portfolio composed of C3 computing instance, M3 computing instance, bare metal service (BMS), object storage (OBS), and more. Customers include Sina and Huawei Terminal Consumer Cloud.

Huawei is neutral and reliable, with security being of paramount importance. HUAWEI CLOUD abides by the laws and regulations of all the markets where it operates and has already obtained 41 certifications globally. It has established a three-dimensional security system covering six major areas to protect customers’ data sovereignty.

This helps make HUAWEI CLOUD the most suitable cloud for the public sector and large enterprises. With eight years of experience cultivating its business in the enterprise market and going through digital transformation, 221 of the Fortune 500 companies have chosen Huawei to help build smart cities, smart factories, smart transportation, and smart urban parking.

HUAWEI CLOUD is committed to nurturing the cloud ecosystem, with more than 6,000 partners and 2,800 online products available to help customers navigate digital transformation.

HUAWEI CLOUD also provides the best service and support to customers, with local Huawei team supporting its global network in more than 170 countries worldwide. HUAWEI CLOUD currently has a total of 40 availability zones in 23 regions, enabling users to access the same platform globally.

Strengthening Hong Kong’s status a global hub

In the era of digital transformation, cloud and AI technologies are the fastest way for the region’s enterprises and authorities to accelerate innovation and stimulate growth. With initiatives that focus on Hong Kong, HUAWEI CLOUD is signaling its commitment to this important market.

Speaking at Cloud Summit, Zhang Yuxin, CTO of HUAWEI CLOUD, explained why HUAWEI CLOUD offers customers full-stack services built on cloud and AI. “Our vision is to join hands with our Hong Kong customers, industry partners, and academic associations to build a smart future for this vibrant city, as well as to drive technology innovation and business development throughout the Greater Bay Area,” he said.

Huawei's services are particularly advantageous for Hong Kong's positioning as a hub to connect with the rest of the world. For example, HUAWEI CLOUD Connect provides one-stop global compliance services, with 400+ POP nodes around the world to help enterprises create a global cloud network connecting more than 170 countries and regions within one minute. The HUAWEI CLOUD Stack (HCS) is a hybrid cloud solution that provides a unified, full-stack and reliable hybrid cloud capability for large enterprises, bringing full-stack technology innovation to customer data centers and providing zero latency with five unified industry-leading advantages. It offers customers a seamless experience during system upgrades.

HUAWEI CLOUD customers in Hong Kong include ICBC Asia, Phoenix TV, HKT, Freeman Securities, Skyworth Digital, TravelSky Technology, and Four Directions, as well as many more across financial, technology, media and communications, campus and other industries. HUAWEI CLOUD hopes to be rooted in Hong Kong and serve Hong Kong through being an expert partner to help local enterprises transform towards cloud and intelligence.

HUAWEI CLOUD AI Developer Contest winners

During the summit, Huawei announced the winners of the inaugural HUAWEI CLOUD AI Developer Contest co-organized by HUAWEI CLOUD, Hong Kong Society of Artificial Intelligence and Robotics (HKSAIR), and Hong Kong Science and Technology Park (HKSTP).


Winner: Team BDT from Hong Kong University of Science and Technology
First runner-up: Team A.I. Phoenix from Hong Kong Baptist University
Second runner-up: Team no man sky 5 from the Chinese University of Hong Kong






Dr. David Chung, Under Secretary for Innovation and Technology, Hong Kong SAR,presented the prize to the winners

Dr. David Chung, Under Secretary for Innovation and Technology, Hong Kong SAR, said: “The next round of industrial transformation will be driven by AI, and AI is one of the key I&T areas that Hong Kong focuses on, with the AIR@InnoHK being set up in the Science Park to pool the world's top scientific institutions and technology enterprises with local universities and research institutions to develop AI and robotics technologies.”

He praised the young participants of the Contest and said, "I am thrilled with the creativity and innovation shown in your projects to solve our taste bud problems. AI + Talent are our future." Sixty teams of developers entered the HUAWEI CLOUD AI Developer Contest. Under the theme “Love AI Cuisine”, teams used HUAWEI CLOUD’s full-stack ModelArts AI developer platform to develop an AI-coded system capable of identifying foods by learning from only a few sample images. The teams also faced questions from the judges from HKSAIR and HKSTP in a presentation round.

All winning teams will be invited to visit Huawei headquarters in Shenzhen to learn about AI development. The winning team is eligible to enter the semi-finals of the China Huawei AI contest and receives an internship opportunity with HUAWEI CLOUD's AI Lab, as well as Huawei Mate20 smartphones and HUAWEI CLOUD vouchers. The first and second runners-up also receive an internship opportunity with HUAWEI CLOUD’s AI Lab, Huawei Mate20 smartphones, and HUAWEI CLOUD vouchers.

HUAWEI CLOUD AI Partners Club launched with 10 AI partners

HUAWEI CLOUD also used the Hong Kong Summit to announce the launch of its AI Partners Club. Ten AI startups have joined the program so far. The AI Partner Cloud is a global program that helps partners build EI-based solutions by providing valuable business, technical, and marketing support, including advanced training and consulting and incubation services. To meet the varied needs of startups, HUAWEI CLOUD AI partner cloud is composed of AI incubator, AI intelligent alliance, AI technical support alliance, and AI consulting service alliance.

The first 10 partners in the program are companies that specialize in deep learning, voice recognition, data analytics, and visual and voice data labelling across the healthcare, retail, campus, education, and fintech industries.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/3/huawei-cloud-new-ai-blockchain-services-hongkong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*HUAWEI TV SET TO LAUNCH IN APRIL: FIRST MODELS WILL SPORT 55″ AND 65″ SCREENS*


 ARGAM ARTASHYAN MARCH 21, 2019






According to the latest news, on March 20, a Huawei TV supply chain executive revealed that Huawei will launch its first TV in April this year. There will be two models with 55 inches and 65 inches. The 55-inch screen supplier is BOE, while the 65-inch is made by Huaxing Optoelectronics. At first sight, seems Huawei has ordered the displays of its TVs to different manufacturers. But the truth is this OEM acquired by BOE as well. So we can state the first bunch of the Huawei’s television equipment is manufactured by BOE.






Previously, Huawei’s consumer business CEO Yu Chengdong said during the AWE that Huawei would not bring a traditional TV product. Currently, the company is studying large-screen products with TV functions and will launch model products this year. And this so-called large-screen product is very likely to be the much-talked TV product of Huawei.

The senior executive of the supply chain revealed to the media that ‘Huawei’s TV has a goal to sell 10 million units a year, which is equivalent to being the first in the TV industry.’ The above-mentioned supply chain executives said that this TV may be equipped with dual cameras. There are also game and social features.

Moreover, we have heard the first Huawei’s TV will have a screen size of 65 inches and will support 5G. Now, if the former news is denied, the latter still can appear on the upcoming models. The abovementioned persons also said that ‘not only home TV but Huawei will also expand its business to more commercial TV fields.’ Some media have asked the relevant person in charge of Huawei’s consumer business to verify the news, but Huawei declined to comment. Anyway, we have to wait for this product a little. As said, it’s set to come next month.

https://www.gizchina.com/2019/03/21...il-first-models-will-sport-55-and-65-screens/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to Launch TVs Next Month, Target Annual Sales of 10 Million, Reports Say*

LI NA
DATE : MAR 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI







Huawei to Launch TVs Next Month, Target Annual Sales of 10 Million, Reports Say

(Yicai Global) March 22 -- Huawei Technologies has repeatedly denied plans to enter the traditional home appliances sector, but media reports say the consumer electronics giant will debut a 55-inch television next month.

The Shenzhen-based company is angling for annual sales of 10 million sets, the reports said, citing an unidentified supplier upstream. Huawei declined to comment.

Another supplier was surprised at the figure being bandied about. "The number 10 million is quite an exaggeration," a hardware provider for Huawei's large-display products told Yicai Global. "The figure won't exceed 3 million for this year." The company's big-display products will soon hit the market but in small numbers, he added.

Huawei has denied previous reports that it plans to enter the TV arena. "Huawei does not intend to and will not get into the field of traditional electrical appliances," Yu Chengdong, the chief executive of its consumer business group, said at the Appliance & Electronics World Expo in Shanghai earlier this month.

Still, Yu added that the entire sector has welcomed the era of artificial intelligence. Speakers with screens and large AI displays can work as TVs. Huawei is in talks with partners and does not intend to start the business alone, meaning it will not tap the customary home appliances market and would instead enter it with 'new products.'

"Many issues have yet to be decided and the process will be fairly slow," an analyst at Beijing-based Sigmaintell Consulting said. "The number cannot reach 10 million, but will be about 1 million." Huawei's Honor brand will launch the first products, while Huawei-branded ones would not debut immediately, she added.

*Huawei's large-display units will integrate smart TVs and routers. They can be called 'routers with displays' rather than TVs*, a market insider told Yicai Global. These big-screen products may also be equipped with double monitors and support gaming and social networking, another source said.

The Smart Home market will also be an important aspect of the company's future positioning, and it hopes this business can account for 30 percent of its terminals, Huawei told Yicai Global previously.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/hu...target-annual-sales-of-10-million-reports-say

***

No stopping for Huawei

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pepsi Cola

TCL is selling like hotcakes on Amazon US. Looks like Huawei wants some of that market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei to Launch TVs Next Month, Target Annual Sales of 10 Million, Reports Say*
> 
> LI NA
> DATE : MAR 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei to Launch TVs Next Month, Target Annual Sales of 10 Million, Reports Say
> 
> (Yicai Global) March 22 -- Huawei Technologies has repeatedly denied plans to enter the traditional home appliances sector, but media reports say the consumer electronics giant will debut a 55-inch television next month.
> 
> The Shenzhen-based company is angling for annual sales of 10 million sets, the reports said, citing an unidentified supplier upstream. Huawei declined to comment.
> 
> Another supplier was surprised at the figure being bandied about. "The number 10 million is quite an exaggeration," a hardware provider for Huawei's large-display products told Yicai Global. "The figure won't exceed 3 million for this year." The company's big-display products will soon hit the market but in small numbers, he added.
> 
> Huawei has denied previous reports that it plans to enter the TV arena. "Huawei does not intend to and will not get into the field of traditional electrical appliances," Yu Chengdong, the chief executive of its consumer business group, said at the Appliance & Electronics World Expo in Shanghai earlier this month.
> 
> Still, Yu added that the entire sector has welcomed the era of artificial intelligence. Speakers with screens and large AI displays can work as TVs. Huawei is in talks with partners and does not intend to start the business alone, meaning it will not tap the customary home appliances market and would instead enter it with 'new products.'
> 
> "Many issues have yet to be decided and the process will be fairly slow," an analyst at Beijing-based Sigmaintell Consulting said. "The number cannot reach 10 million, but will be about 1 million." Huawei's Honor brand will launch the first products, while Huawei-branded ones would not debut immediately, she added.
> 
> *Huawei's large-display units will integrate smart TVs and routers. They can be called 'routers with displays' rather than TVs*, a market insider told Yicai Global. These big-screen products may also be equipped with double monitors and support gaming and social networking, another source said.
> 
> The Smart Home market will also be an important aspect of the company's future positioning, and it hopes this business can account for 30 percent of its terminals, Huawei told Yicai Global previously.
> 
> https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/hu...target-annual-sales-of-10-million-reports-say
> 
> ***
> 
> No stopping for Huawei



Huawei has shown its ambitions on autonomous vehicles.

Who knows, we might one day see a “chrysanthemum” logo on self-driving cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Huawei has shown its ambitions on autonomous vehicles.
> 
> Who knows, we might one day see a “chrysanthemum” logo on self-driving cars.



Old news, but 

***

*Huawei Releases the Autonomous Driving Mobile Network Solution MAE*

Nov 26, 2018

[London, United Kingdom, November 26, 2018] Huawei's first wireless automation roundtable was held during the 2018 GMBBF. Huawei officially released the Mobile Automation Engine (MAE) solution, which accelerates full-scenario autonomous driving in mobile networks.






Zhou Yuefeng, CMO of Huawei Wireless Solution, released the autonomous driving mobile network solution MAE.

The OPEX of telecom operators remains high currently. With the advent of 5G, mobile operators will face the coexistence of multiple RATs (including GSM, UMTS, LTE, and NR) for a long period of time. Network becomes much more complex, posing many challenges to network O&M, performance improvement, and user experience assurance. The industry has reached consensus that network automation is essential to reduce OPEX.

"Drawing on the concept of autonomous driving levels, telecom operators need to approach full network automation by-scenario and by-level based on the O&M workflow," said Zhou Yuefeng, CMO of Huawei Wireless Solution. He continued, "Huawei recently released the white paper _Key Scenarios of Autonomous Driving Mobile Network_, which describes seven key scenarios, such as base station deployment and network performance improvement, to unify industry consensus and gradually realize automation of these key scenarios.

The MAE solution carries three major concepts: All-Scenario Oriented, AI Inside, and Autonomy by Layer (3A).


All-Scenario Oriented: Network operation transfers from NE-oriented to scenario-oriented.
AI Inside: AI capabilities are introduced to build an intelligent engine that converges management and control, endowing the network with new capabilities, such as scenario awareness and identification, network prediction, and self-learning.
Autonomy by Layer: Closed-loop autonomy is used to shield the various scenarios and enable efficient collaboration. Customers only need to focus on intentions and policies.
It is worth mentioning that Huawei's first wireless automation roundtable attracted a wide range of participants from industry partners, including operators, associations, and analyst organizations. It is agreed that all parties should make full use of their advantages and collaborate together to make network automation a reality.

"Huawei's MAE solution has shown its values in some key scenarios through the practice with our customers, bringing confidence to the industry," said Zhou. He concluded, "Let us accelerate the application of AI in mobile networks, jointly promote autonomous driving networks, and embrace the fully connected, intelligent world."

Together with industry partners GSMA and GTI, the 2018 Global Mobile Broadband Forum hosted by Huawei was held in London, UK on November 19-21, 2018, when global operators, regulators, and vertical operators will be invited. Industry partners, as well as media and analysts gathered to discuss the development of the mobile industry. For more details, please see: Link

*EU to drop threat of Huawei ban - sources*

CGTN - 23-Mar-2019







*The European Commission will ignore U.S. calls to ban Huawei Technologies, but will next week urge EU countries to share more data to tackle cybersecurity risks related to 5G networks*, four people familiar with the matter said on Friday.

European digital chief Andrus Ansip will present the recommendation on Tuesday. While the guidance does not have legal force, it will carry political weight which can eventually lead to national legislation in European Union countries.

The Commission will not call for a European ban on global market leader Huawei, leaving it to EU countries to decide.

The United States has lobbied Europe to shut out Huawei, saying its equipment could be used by the Chinese government for espionage. Huawei has strongly rejected the allegations and earlier this month 
sued the U.S. government over the issue.





European Union flags outside the EU Commission headquarters in Brussels, Belgium./Reuters Photo

Ansip will tell EU countries to use tools set out under the EU directive on security of network and information systems, or NIS directive, adopted in 2016 and the recently approved Cybersecurity Act, the people said.

For example, member states should exchange information and coordinate on impact assessment studies on security risks and on certification for internet-connected devices and 5G equipment.

“It is a recommendation to enhance exchanges on the security assessment of digital critical infrastructure,” one of the sources said.

The Commission said the recommendation would stress a common EU approach to security risks to 5G networks.

Germany this month set tougher criteria for all telecoms equipment vendors, without singling out Huawei and ignoring U.S. pressure.

Big telecoms operators oppose a Huawei ban, saying such a move could set back 5G deployment in the bloc by years.

The industry sees 5G as the next money spinner, with its promise to link up everything from vehicles to household devices.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d774d3151544e33457a6333566d54/index.html

@Viva_Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD partners with Huawei for ICV, autonomous driving, smart monorail*

Monika From Gasgoo| March 26 , 2019

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* On March 25, Chinese automaker BYD signed a strategic cooperation agreement with Huawei, a Chinese multinational provider of ICT infrastructure and smart devices, to co-boost the innovation of automobile and rail transit, and digital transformation of automotive industry.






Under the agreement, both parties are ready to carry out in-depth exchange and cooperation in such areas as automobile intelligent connectivity, autonomous driving, smart monorail and smart industrial park. Huawei will exercise its technology advantages in AI, 5G, Internet of Things (IoT), cloud computing and big data to intelligentize and upgrade the mobility service industry and promote companies’ digital transformation by teaming up with BYD, who boasts rich technical resources of NEV and rail transit.

Huawei revealed that the eLTE-based autonomous driving system co-developed by Huawei and BYD has been applied in the monorail system running in Yinchuan, the capital of the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region. The latest cooperation upgrade will allow BYD to integrate Huawei's eLTE Huawei's ground-to-train wireless private network communications solution into its SkyRail.

Traditional automakers forming partnership with Internet giants and communications companies has gradually become an industrial trend. For instance, SAIC Motor and Alibaba Group joined hands as early as 2014 to build China's first “Internet car”. In last April, Changan Automobile and Tencent agreed a cooperation deal in Internet of Vehicles (IoV), big data and cloud computing fields. Ford Motor (China) Ltd. and Baidu inked a strategic letter of intent on June 27, 2018 to extend in-depth cooperation in such areas as IoV, digital solutions, AI technologies and digital marketing.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015787.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Huawei+Honor Jan. 2019 smartphone shipments worldwide:16.51 million






Huawei+Honor Jan. 2019 smartphone shipments overseas: 6.21 million

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

US ban has little impact on Huawei's bottom line, as its sales jumped 36 percent over the first 2 months of 2019.

China's Huawei Sees Little Impact on Sales From U.S. Broadside - The New York Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> US ban has little impact on Huawei's bottom line, as its sales jumped 36 percent over the first 2 months of 2019.
> 
> China's Huawei Sees Little Impact on Sales From U.S. Broadside - The New York Times



US regime has proven to be ineffective in fighting against a private company. Then, how will they win wars against nations?

Besides, if the EU goes really serious on spying through networks and internet due to US regime shrill-making, then, in the end, US itself will be get hurt most because US is proiven to use national industries to spy on European business and military secrets

If I were the US regime, I would simply stay silent.

. 

***

*Huawei welcomes objective approach of Brussels' recommendation on 5G security*

Xinhua, March 27, 2019





A visitor walks through the booth of Huawei during the CeBIT 2017 in Hanover, Germany, March 20, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese technology firm Huawei's chief representative to the European Union (EU) said on Tuesday that it welcomes the objective approach of the European Commission's recommendation on 5G security.

*"Huawei welcomes the objective and proportionate approach of the European Commission's recommendation on 5G security. Huawei understands the cybersecurity concerns that European regulators have. Based on mutual understanding, Huawei looks forward to contributing to the European framework on cybersecurity,"* said a statement emailed to Xinhua.

"We are firmly committed to continuing working with all regulators and partners to make the 5G rollout in Europe a success," read the statement.

The statement is attributed to Abraham Liu, chief representative of Huawei to the EU institutions, on the occasion of the publication of the European Commission's recommendation on security for 5G on Tuesday.

The European Commission announced a series of operational measures in its recommendation on Tuesday. At the national level, the European Commission said each member state should complete a national risk assessment of 5G network infrastructures by the end of June 2019, after which they should update existing security requirements for network providers and include conditions for ensuring the security of public networks.

At the European Union level, the recommendation said member states should exchange information and complete a coordinated risk assessment by Oct. 1 2019. On that basis, member states would agree on a set of mitigating measures that can be used at national level.

The recommendation said member states have the right to exclude companies from their markets for national security reasons, and possible risks in relation to third-country should be assessed, but did not single out any particular company or country of origin.

Huawei, headquartered in Shenzhen, southern China, is a global leader in information and communication technology. One of Huawei's major businesses is to sell equipment, software and services to telecom operators which provide Internet, broadband, wireless, plus fixed and mobile phone services

Huawei's partners in Europe include big-name telecom operators such as Deutsche Telekom, British Telecom, Vodafone, Orange, Proximus and others.

The Chinese company has more than 12,000 employees in Europe, over 70 percent of whom are hired locally, according to Huawei. In 2018, the company procured goods and services worth 6.3 billion U.S. dollars from Europe.

Huawei has been a target of the U.S., which, despite offering no evidence to support its claims, said the Chinese company could be a security threat to Europe.

The U.S. campaign to ban Huawei has been met with suspicion and resistance here in Europe, with heads of businesses saying banning Huawei could put back 5G rollout in Europe.

Banning Huawei in Europe would be both "expensive" and "hugely disruptive," putting back 5G's arrival in Europe for "two years," the Chief Executive of Vodafone Nick Read said in February.

The European Commission recognized the importance of 5G on Tuesday, saying in the recommendation that "Fifth generation (5G) networks will form the future backbone of our societies and economies, connecting billions of objects and systems, including in critical sectors such as energy, transport, banking, and health, as well as industrial control systems carrying sensitive information and supporting safety systems."

"5G is also a key asset for Europe to compete in the global market. Worldwide 5G revenues should reach the equivalent of 225 billion euros in 2025. Benefits of 5G introduction across four key industrial sectors, namely automotive, health, transport and energy, may reach 114 billion euros per year," said the recommendation.

The European Commission has a 5G Action Plan that sets the target dates of 2020 for commercial launch of 5G in all member states and 2025 for comprehensive roll-out in cities and along major transport paths.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

The more US wants to supress Huawei, the stronger Huawei will be. Trump is the best performing advertising agent for Huawei, thanks to him, more people are aware of the brand. Wow Way !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei said to join Auto Shanghai 2019 as tier 1 auto supplier for the first time*

Monika From Gasgoo| March 29 , 2019

*Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Huawei, a Chinese multinational leading provider of ICT infrastructures and smart devices, has reportedly bought a 500-square-meter booth at the upcoming Auto Shanghai 2019 to showcase its tech fruits as a tier 1 automotive supplier for the first time, according to a person with direct knowledge.

“Huawei is dedicated to bringing digital world to every person, every family and every organization, and building a fully interconnected intelligent world. With the development of automotive intelligence, connectivity, electrification and sharing, automobile industry is being deeply integrated with ICT industry. Now, Huawei is ambitious to bring the digital world to every vehicle,” an invitation letter offered by Huawei to media said.

Besides, the invitation letter also revealed that Huawei will hold a global media conference about automotive business at the auto show. Xu Zhijun, rotating CEO of Huawei, will share Huawei's insight and attitude about automotive industry, and elucidate its business contents and business edge in this domain.






Huawei's automotive business contents and edge can be summarized as five terms, namely, Internet of Vehicles (IoV) platform, data center, C-V2X vehicle-infrastructure synergy solution, automobile communications and EV-related battery storage, an industry source said.

The tech giant is getting an increasingly stronger presence in automotive industry by forming partnerships with a number of automakers. Gasgoo reported a few days ago that BYD signed a strategic cooperation agreement with Huawei on March 25 to co-boost the innovation of automobile and rail transit, and digital transformation of automotive industry.

Under the agreement, both parties are ready to carry out in-depth exchange and cooperation in such areas as automobile intelligent connectivity, autonomous driving, smart monorail and smart industrial park. Huawei will exercise its technology advantages in AI, 5G, Internet of Things (IoT), cloud computing and big data to intelligentize and upgrade the mobility service industry and promote companies’ digital transformation by teaming up with BYD, who boasts rich technical resources of NEV and rail transit. 

On January 28, BAIC BJEV, a new energy vehicle business arm of BAIC Group, inked an agreement with the ICT tech provider to conduct a well-rounded business cooperation focusing on intelligent-connected vehicle (ICV) based on the intention to improve the ecosystem of automotive industry and eventually realize “smart traffic and smart mobility”. 

Meanwhile, both companies jointly announced the establishment of the “1873 Davidson Innovation Laboratory” to implement cooperation over technology R&D and product innovation, covering such fields as cloud computing, Internet of Vehicles (IoV) and energy networks. Besides, they would use the newly-built laboratory to study on the in-depth integration of ICT technologies and ICVs, which involves cloud computing, big data, industrial Internet of Things (IoT) as well as cybersecurity, and explore the collaboration over users, ecosystem and supply chain fusion. 

In the same January, Huawei agreed an agreement with Chongqing Sokon Industry Group Stock Co.,Ltd (Sokon) to extend cooperation in new energy vehicle (NEV) area. This collaboration, aiming to power the development of intelligent-connected vehicles (ICV) for Sokon, embraces such fields as industrial Internet, ICT infrastructure as well as intelligentization and connectivity of NEVs.

Beside, Changan Automobile and Huawei held an unveiling ceremony for their joint innovation center on January 15. In the meantime, the ceremony was also held to celebrate the implementation of the all-around step-up strategic cooperation between two parties, who were ready to deepen the collaboration in vehicle intelligentization, IoV (Internet of Vehicles) and new energy from 2019. Actually, they had already inked a strategic cooperation agreement on July 4, 2018 to set up the joint innovation center focusing on an IoV platform.

On October 11 at HUAWEI CONNECT 2018, Huawei and the global premium car maker Audi announced their future cooperative plan to conduct joint innovation in L4 autonomous driving area and showcased the all-new Audi Q7 as the embodiment of both parties’ state-of-the-art technologies. 

On July 10 last year, Huawei and Audi signed a strategic memorandum of understanding in Berlin to jointly develop ICVs. This newly-formed cooperation will further promote the comprehensive strategy between two parties. Huawei's Mobile Data Center (MDC) has been integrated into the Audi Q7 for autonomous cars’ driving in urban environments. The prototype was exhibited to the public at the HUAWEI CONNECT 2018.

Dongfeng Motor Corporation (Dongfeng) signed in last August a strategic agreement with Huawei to cement their partnership which has been formed in 2014. Under the agreement, both parties would deepen their collaboration in such areas as vehicle intelligentization, connectivity, electrification, sharing as well as informatization and jointly promote the innovation of cutting-edge technologies.

Two companies would join forces to develop next-generation electric-powered ICVs (Intelligent-connected vehicle) by making full use of Dongfeng's profound resources in automobile industry and Huawei's advantages in ICT, with the ultimate goal of providing users with superior ICV products and services.

http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015799.html

***

Huawei _chaebol_.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A related story

*Apple loses engineer who oversaw iPhone, iPad processors*

*Gerard Williams III, who led the design of every Apple chip core from the A7 to the A12X, departed the company last month, CNET has learned.*

BY SHARA TIBKEN

MARCH 29, 2019 2:05 PM PDT

One of Apple's key semiconductor engineers has left the company, even as the iPhone giant tries to take more control over what goes inside its devices. 

Gerard Williams III, senior director in platform architecture, departed Apple last month after nine years, according to a person familiar with the matter. 

While not well known outside of Apple, Williams led development of every Apple processor core from the A7 -- the first 64-bit processor for mobile devices -- to the A12X, the chip powering Apple's latest iPad Pro devices. Apple says its newest chip makes its iPads faster than 92 percent of the world's computers. 

In recent years, Williams' responsibilities had grown beyond leading the design of the custom CPU cores for Apple's chips to overseeing the layout of the various parts of the system-on-a-chip, or SoC, inside the company's mobile devices. It's standard for chip designers to pack more and more features -- like the CPU brains of the device, GPU graphics and memory -- onto the same physical package to improve battery life and reduce the size of the chips. In the case of Qualcomm, its Snapdragon processors also integrate its wireless modem onto the SoC.

Williams' departure comes as Apple ramps up its efforts to create more of its components and as it hires more engineers around the globe. Apple has been designing its own chips since the early days of the iPhone. In 2010, it introduced its first Apple-branded chip, the A4, for the iPad it sold that year. Every year since then, it has released new A-series processors that power its mobile devices, and Apple's even expected to design its own chips for Mac computers as early as next year. The strategy stands in contrast to many Android phone makers, who rely on processors made by Qualcomm. 

Williams' departure is a loss for Apple. His work likely will show up in future Apple processors, and he's listed as an inventor on more than 60 Apple patents. Some relate to power management, memory compression and multicore processor technology.

Apple declined to comment.

*Apple's chip push*

Apple's decision to design its own chips has given it more control over its devices, as well as differentiated itself from rivals. While it has created the brains for its iPhones and iPads for years, it lately has made moves to design even more of its components on its own. That has included the Bluetooth chip that pairs its AirPods to an iPhone, as well as the security chips that save your fingerprint and other key data. Apple is reportedly working on its own graphics processors, modems and power management chips. 

Some features of Apple's A-series chips, spearheaded by Williams, have led the industry and have caused rivals to respond. 

After Apple introduced the A7 64-bit processor for its mobile devices in late 2013, Qualcomm's customers put pressure on the company to do the same, as Qualcomm testified during January's antitrust trial against the US Federal Trade Commission. Qualcomm wasn't prepared for 64 bit and scrambled to tweak its processor. The resulting chip didn't perform well and didn't take off with customers, which hurt Qualcomm's position in the market. 

Williams isn't the first notable Apple engineer to leave its chip business, which is led by Johny Srouji. Two years ago, Apple SoC architect Manu Gulati left for a similar role at Google. After Gulati left Apple, Williams took over his role overseeing SoC architecture. 

Before joining Apple in 2010, Williams for 12 years worked at Arm, the company whose designs are used in virtually all mobile processors. He hasn't yet joined another company. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-loses-engineer-overseeing-the-processors-powering-iphones-ipads/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei said to join Auto Shanghai 2019 as tier 1 auto supplier for the first time*
> 
> Monika From Gasgoo| March 29 , 2019
> 
> *Shanghai (Gasgoo)-* Huawei, a Chinese multinational leading provider of ICT infrastructures and smart devices, has reportedly bought a 500-square-meter booth at the upcoming Auto Shanghai 2019 to showcase its tech fruits as a tier 1 automotive supplier for the first time, according to a person with direct knowledge.
> 
> “Huawei is dedicated to bringing digital world to every person, every family and every organization, and building a fully interconnected intelligent world. With the development of automotive intelligence, connectivity, electrification and sharing, automobile industry is being deeply integrated with ICT industry. Now, Huawei is ambitious to bring the digital world to every vehicle,” an invitation letter offered by Huawei to media said.
> 
> Besides, the invitation letter also revealed that Huawei will hold a global media conference about automotive business at the auto show. Xu Zhijun, rotating CEO of Huawei, will share Huawei's insight and attitude about automotive industry, and elucidate its business contents and business edge in this domain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei's automotive business contents and edge can be summarized as five terms, namely, Internet of Vehicles (IoV) platform, data center, C-V2X vehicle-infrastructure synergy solution, automobile communications and EV-related battery storage, an industry source said.
> 
> The tech giant is getting an increasingly stronger presence in automotive industry by forming partnerships with a number of automakers. Gasgoo reported a few days ago that BYD signed a strategic cooperation agreement with Huawei on March 25 to co-boost the innovation of automobile and rail transit, and digital transformation of automotive industry.
> 
> Under the agreement, both parties are ready to carry out in-depth exchange and cooperation in such areas as automobile intelligent connectivity, autonomous driving, smart monorail and smart industrial park. Huawei will exercise its technology advantages in AI, 5G, Internet of Things (IoT), cloud computing and big data to intelligentize and upgrade the mobility service industry and promote companies’ digital transformation by teaming up with BYD, who boasts rich technical resources of NEV and rail transit.
> 
> On January 28, BAIC BJEV, a new energy vehicle business arm of BAIC Group, inked an agreement with the ICT tech provider to conduct a well-rounded business cooperation focusing on intelligent-connected vehicle (ICV) based on the intention to improve the ecosystem of automotive industry and eventually realize “smart traffic and smart mobility”.
> 
> Meanwhile, both companies jointly announced the establishment of the “1873 Davidson Innovation Laboratory” to implement cooperation over technology R&D and product innovation, covering such fields as cloud computing, Internet of Vehicles (IoV) and energy networks. Besides, they would use the newly-built laboratory to study on the in-depth integration of ICT technologies and ICVs, which involves cloud computing, big data, industrial Internet of Things (IoT) as well as cybersecurity, and explore the collaboration over users, ecosystem and supply chain fusion.
> 
> In the same January, Huawei agreed an agreement with Chongqing Sokon Industry Group Stock Co.,Ltd (Sokon) to extend cooperation in new energy vehicle (NEV) area. This collaboration, aiming to power the development of intelligent-connected vehicles (ICV) for Sokon, embraces such fields as industrial Internet, ICT infrastructure as well as intelligentization and connectivity of NEVs.
> 
> Beside, Changan Automobile and Huawei held an unveiling ceremony for their joint innovation center on January 15. In the meantime, the ceremony was also held to celebrate the implementation of the all-around step-up strategic cooperation between two parties, who were ready to deepen the collaboration in vehicle intelligentization, IoV (Internet of Vehicles) and new energy from 2019. Actually, they had already inked a strategic cooperation agreement on July 4, 2018 to set up the joint innovation center focusing on an IoV platform.
> 
> On October 11 at HUAWEI CONNECT 2018, Huawei and the global premium car maker Audi announced their future cooperative plan to conduct joint innovation in L4 autonomous driving area and showcased the all-new Audi Q7 as the embodiment of both parties’ state-of-the-art technologies.
> 
> On July 10 last year, Huawei and Audi signed a strategic memorandum of understanding in Berlin to jointly develop ICVs. This newly-formed cooperation will further promote the comprehensive strategy between two parties. Huawei's Mobile Data Center (MDC) has been integrated into the Audi Q7 for autonomous cars’ driving in urban environments. The prototype was exhibited to the public at the HUAWEI CONNECT 2018.
> 
> Dongfeng Motor Corporation (Dongfeng) signed in last August a strategic agreement with Huawei to cement their partnership which has been formed in 2014. Under the agreement, both parties would deepen their collaboration in such areas as vehicle intelligentization, connectivity, electrification, sharing as well as informatization and jointly promote the innovation of cutting-edge technologies.
> 
> Two companies would join forces to develop next-generation electric-powered ICVs (Intelligent-connected vehicle) by making full use of Dongfeng's profound resources in automobile industry and Huawei's advantages in ICT, with the ultimate goal of providing users with superior ICV products and services.
> 
> http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70015799.html
> 
> ***
> 
> Huawei _chaebol_.



Huawei recently made amendments to the business scope of one of its subsidiaries and added the sales of medical devices：

https://www.cn-healthcare.com/articlewm/20190326/content-1048354.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei stays private to invest in the future: executive*

Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/31





Richard Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's Consumer Business Group, unveils the new Huawei P30 and P30 Pro smartphones during a launch event in Paris on Tuesday. Photo: VCG


*Huawei won't be publicly listed because it wants to "invest in the future" instead of presenting nice-looking financial reports*, Huawei's consumer business CEO Richard Yu Chengdong said on Sunday at an IT summit in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province.

"*Many people have asked why Huawei is not a publicly traded company. One important reason for that is our core philosophy is to invest in the future.* Many listed companies make very high short-term profits in order to present attractive financial statements. But we invest a lot of our profits [into scientific research for the future]," said Yu, according to a report of 163.com.

"*A company or a country won't have core competence in the future if it does not have early-stage input in fundamental scientific research...we have always attached great importance to this*," Yu said.

Yu cited the example of Huawei's research into 5G technologies.

"*Why is Huawei able to leave other companies in the industry far behind? We started 12 years ago to research 5G technologies when we made radio products*," Yu said, adding that for many new chips, materials and algorithms, Huawei started research many years in advance.

Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Information Consumption Alliance, told the Global Times on Sunday that Huawei made the right decision to remain a private company because it can independently pursue strategies that match the company's long-term targets instead of being tied down by shareholders who only care about short-term profits.

One example is that around 2000, which was the transition point between 2G and 3G, Huawei - which barely made a profit at that time - invested heavily in research and market exploration of 3G, even at the cost of high debt. This subsequently proved to be the correct decision.

"If Huawei had been a listed company at the time, its decision would definitely have been opposed by shareholders, who attach more importance to maintaining profit growth," Xiang said.

He also cited the negative example of Apple, which has become afraid of making major changes in recent years for fear of hurting its profits. "This is surely going to hurt the company's long-term prospects," Xiang said.

***




cirr said:


> Huawei recently made amendments to the business scope of one of its subsidiaries and added the sales of medical devices：
> 
> https://www.cn-healthcare.com/articlewm/20190326/content-1048354.html





China's first chaebol. Samsung has now an upcoming peer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

We shall see, we shall see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Huawei plans cloud computing nodes in Brazil and Chile*

2019-04-03 08:34:19 China Daily Editor : Gu Liping






Visitors learn about Huawei Technologies Co's cloud service products during an industry expo in Wuzhen, Zhejiang province. [Photo by Zhu Xingxin/China Daily]

Huawei Technologies Co will soon build cloud computing nodes or availability zones in Brazil and Chile, as part of the Chinese technology giant' efforts to expand its presence in the global cloud arena.

Zheng Yelai, president of Huawei's cloud business, said the Shenzhen-based company has been partnering with Spanish telecom carrier, Telefonica, to operate cloud services in Latin America, but as Huawei's consumer business, including smartphones, is becoming increasingly popular in that region, it has decided to build its own cloud computing nodes.

"We have had a fabulous performance in foreign countries. By the end of this year, Huawei Cloud's overseas performance is likely to exceed that of other Chinese cloud service providers," Zheng said, without providing more details.

According to him, the company now has a sound cloud infrastructure in the Asia-Pacific region, with three availability zones in Singapore, three in Hong Kong and two in Thailand.

The comments came after Huawei officially started operating public cloud services in South Africa in December. It is deploying a regional data center in Johannesburg, from which its cloud services can cover neighboring countries and regions. More data centers are also in the pipeline to extend its reach across the continent.

In Europe, Huawei is also partnering with local telecom carriers such as Orange SA to offer cloud services or build up their public cloud capabilities with the help of Huawei technology.

Huawei is the world's largest telecom equipment maker and a leading smartphone maker. Its products and services are already available in more than 170 countries and regions. "We are leveraging our years of partnership with foreign telecom carriers to better localize our cloud services," Zheng said.

Huawei has been working hard to beef up its competence. By the end of 2018, it has developed more than 160 cloud services and 140 solutions for a wide range of sectors, which according to Zheng enables Huawei Cloud to cater to varied market demands.

The global public cloud market will surge to $206.2 billion in 2019, rising 17 percent year-on-year from the expected $175.8 billion in 2018, market research company Gartner Inc forecast.

Chinese companies Alibaba Group Holding Ltd and Tencent Holdings Ltd are also working hard to build more overseas cloud computing nodes, to compete with global giants including Amazon.com Inc and Microsoft Corp.

Charlie Dai, principal analyst at market research company Forrester, said the company's latest report found that in the third quarter of 2018, Huawei has executed a visionary product strategy that enabled it to take the top slot in China.

In the global market, Huawei is strategically opening up new regions and cloud services, aiming to strike the right balance between its partnership with global telecommunication providers and its own cloud operations expansion, Dai said.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-04-03/detail-ifzfwnmy4091427.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Dongfeng Motor, Huawei to Build IoV City in Hubei Province*

ZHOU FANG
DATE : APR 03 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Dongfeng Motor, Huawei to Build IoV City in Hubei Province

(Yicai Global) April 3 -- Dongfeng Motor, one of China's biggest state-backed carmakers, is joining hands with telecommunications equipment titan Huawei Technologies to build an Internet of Vehicles spanning Xiangyang city in Hubei province.

*The two companies and Xiangyang government penned a CNY3 billion (USD446 million) framework deal for the project, named Xiangyang Smart Travel, yesterday. It will include four sub-projects: smart car valley, smart travel, smart logistics and smart transport cloud platform.*

Industry researchers forecast China's networked intelligent vehicle market will be worth CNY100 billion (USD15 billion) by 2020, which is luring in many major carmakers, internet-focused companies and city governments to battle for a slice of the pie.

The trio in Xiangyang plan to build a digitized test track at first, before turning this into a virtual test track and then creating an autonomous driving demonstration zone. This will be a full-fledged smart vehicle ecosystem covering development, production, testing and supporting services to attract up- and downstream companies to the city and complete the smart car valley project.

Dongfeng will provide its automotive research and development and manufacturing to the table, while Huawei offers its cloud computing, big data, Internet of Things technology, fifth-generation wireless networks and artificial intelligence. Xiangyang is already renowned for its vehicle production and testing.

The firms also plan to start commercial operation of an intelligent vehicle network in Xiangyang, which will integrate cars, charging, parking and recovery services.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/dongfeng-motor-huawei-to-build-iov-city-in-hubei-province

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Sunrise and Huawei Jointly Announce 5G FWA Pioneer Users in Switzerland*

Apr 04, 2019

[Zurich, Switzerland, April 4, 2019] Sunrise announced to provide Fixed Wireless Access (FWA) service to 5G pioneer users in Switzerland. This is a new milestone for Sunrise in 5G， firstly to provide 5G FWA service for its individual and business customers in Switzerland. Sunrise also plans to launch 5G smartphone and 5G HD IPTV services in 2019.

With Sunrise 5G FWA service，families and SMEs (Small and Middle Enterprises) are able to enjoy high speed internet services and enter the digital age without the hindrance of fiber connection. This is an important step for Sunrise to realize its “5G for people” strategy in response to the rapidly growing data traffic and the digital divide between urban and rural areas.

With Huawei 5G E2E network products and terminals, Sunrise achieved quick launch and easy deployment across Switzerland. During the 2019 Mobile World Congress, Sunrise and Huawei have jointly won the GSMA award of "Best Mobile Operator Service for Consumers" in recognition of the commercial and social value of Sunrise 5G Fixed Wireless Access (FWA) Service.

Sunrise CEO Olaf Swantee said that "With Huawei innovative 5G solution and global hands-on 5G deployment experience, we are strongly confident to provide best user experience to our customers that underpins our position as No.1 5G provider in Switzerland."

Yang Chaobin, president of Huawei 5G Product Line, said:“ 5G global commercial deployment will start in 2019. Huawei has developed the most powerful, simple, and intelligent 5G network technologies. We are willing to support Sunrise and other strategic partners worldwide to provide 5G services to people with faster speeds, lower latency, and more secure connections.”

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/huawei-sunrise-5g-fwa-pioneer-users-switzerland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Intelligent Computing Commands Global No. 1 Growth, Ranking Top 3 by Revenue Q4 2018, Gartner Reports*

Apr 08, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, April 8, 2019] Gartner, a global leading IT research and advisory company, has issued a press release titled Gartner Says Worldwide Server Revenue Grew 17.8% in the Fourth Quarter of 2018, While Shipments Increased 8.5%. The press release data shows that Huawei servers ranked global No. 3 by revenue in Q4 2018, with a year-on-year (YoY) growth rate of 45.9%, the highest growth rate for servers in the world1.

According to the release, the global server revenue was USD21.862 billion in Q4 2018, a YoY increase of 17.8%. A total of 3,472,886 servers were shipped globally, increased by 8.5% YoY. In all of 2018, worldwide server shipments grew 13.1 percent and server revenue increased 30.1 percent compared with full-year 2017.

As industries push deeper into the digital transformation journey, the intelligent transformation is yet to unfold its full potential. It is foreseeable that the IT infrastructure scale of enterprises will maintain huge momentum in the next few years. As this trend continuously gains traction, the requirements for IT infrastructure are ever on the rise. Traditional data centers face operating expenditure (OPEX) stress from power consumption, O&M manpower and costs, and equipment footprint. This is when intelligent transformation comes into play, to effectively mitigate these issues. Meanwhile, AI-facing computing demands are growing explosively.

Huawei has been closely observing this trend and has deep insight into the challenges confronting the intelligent transformation of data centers. *Huawei Intelligent Computing acts upon this insight by deploying its R&D initiatives on three fronts: intelligent acceleration engine, intelligent management engine, and innovative data center solution. Huawei has upgraded its x86-based traditional servers to intelligent servers. In addition, Huawei provides tiered solutions covering the single-node, large-scale, and ultra-large-scale deployment scenarios, perfectly addressing the intelligent transformation requirements of data centers from multiple dimensions.*

What’s more, Huawei beefs up the game with the launch of the Ascend 310/910 AI chipsets and the Kunpeng 920 ARM-based CPU in October 2018 and January 2019 respectively. These core chipsets boost Huawei's intelligent computing offerings: the Atlas AI computing platform and TaiShan series servers. The broadened product portfolio covers the Cloud-Edge-Device scenarios, meeting diversified computing requirements.

Huawei Intelligent Computing is advancing the computing industry frontiers with its x86 FusionServer Pro, TaiShan ARM-based servers, and the Ascend-powered Atlas products. Huawei is well positioned to drive the intelligent transformation of data centers for customers and facilitate industry transformation.

Also according to Gartner's 4Q18 report, Huawei ranks No. 1 for multiple consecutive quarters both by shipments of blade servers and four-socket servers in the Chinese market. All these statistics well manifest the prowess and strength of Huawei Intelligent Computing.

Source 1: "_Gartner Says Worldwide Server Revenue Grew 17.8% in the Fourth Quarter of 2018, While Shipments Increased 8.5%_" March 18, 2019 

www.gartner.com/en/newsroom/press-releases/2019-03-18-gartner-says-worldwide-server-revenue-grew-17-8-per-c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Launches Industry's First Intelligent Metro Router for the 5G and Cloud Era: the NetEngine 8000 Series*

Apr 09, 2019

[Paris, France, April 9, 2019] Huawei has launched the industry’s first intelligent metro router for 5G at the MPLS+SDN+NFV World Congress 2019 in Paris. The NetEngine 8000 is designed to deliver the diversified services and massive number of connections required in the 5G and cloud era. The NetEngine 8000 series can also help build a simplified and intelligent metro network encompassing a converged transport solution, ultra-large capacity, end-to-end SRv6, and full-lifecycle automation.






Kevin Hu, President of Huawei Data Communication Product Line, releases the NetEngine 8000 series

The NetEngine 8000 series comes just in time to meet what is expected to be a huge demand for 5G ready solutions. According to research from GSMA, by 2025 there will be 1.3 billion 5G users and 1.36 billion 5G mobile devices worldwide, with 40% 5G network coverage. Gartner forecasts that the number of global IoT connections will reach 2.5 billion by 2021.

"Years of IP industry experience have enabled Huawei to innovatively develop the industry’s first intelligent metro router that offers with the largest capacity, SRv6-ready, and full-lifecycle intelligent automation,” said Kevin Hu, President of Huawei’s Data Communications Product Line. “Huawei is now the leader in intelligent IP networks.”

With the explosive growth driven by 5G, cloud VR/AR, and enterprise private line services, metro networks are facing significant challenges:


10GE metro cannot meet the 10-fold traffic growth expected over the next five years
Today’s metro network cannot support the expected 1000-fold increase in the number of connections, fueled by the IoT and video services.
Low efficiency network operations cannot address the proactive O&M and intelligent automation required by cloud services.
The 5G and cloud era is already underway. IP networks are fundamental for 5G infrastructure. Ultra large bandwidths and application-level SLA are required to deliver the massive connectivity services needed for 5G vertical industries. The intelligent and all-service-in-one metro network is set to become an industry trend. The three key characteristics of metro networks in the 5G and cloud era are: simplified networks, intelligent connectivity, and committed high availability.

New platform: industry’s largest capacity with 14.4T/slot, and all-service in one

The NetEngine 8000 series provides the industry’s largest capacity with a 14.4T/slot, which is 1.5 times the industry average and highest density - up to 36 x 400GE ports or 72 x 100GE ports. NetEngine 8000 series features a compact design –powerful heat dissipation, efficient power supply and a converged platform with SR, PE, and DC-GW together to simplify the network site and reduce cost.

New protocol stack supports SRv6

The NetEngine 8000 series offer SRv6 capability, which can effectively cope with the massive connections required, provides an improved user experience, and helps operators achieve a smooth evolution from MPLS to SRv6. SRv6 is based on native IPv6 and meets the requirements for massive connections. SRv6 also provides expansion capabilities to implement automatic cross-domain connection and minute-level service provisioning, achieving one-click connection to cloud of service configurations, performing service awareness with tenant/app level SLA assurance.

Full lifecycle automation

The NetEngine 8000 series use the Network Cloud Engine (NCE) to establish intelligent connections - a new O&M system with high availability to implement full-lifecycle automation. The NCE + SRv6 can implement 50ms protection, minute-level traffic optimization, second-level fault identification, and minute-level fault locating for any topology. It significantly improves network availability and helps operators expand their business in vertical industries in the 5G and cloud era.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-eve...ntelligent-metro-router-netengine-8000-series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Foxconn's ‘iPhone city’ shifts focus to orders for Huawei as industry chain upgrades*

By Wang Yi in Zhengzhou Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/10 


*‘iPhone city’ shifts focus to orders for Huawei as industry chain upgrades*




A view of the R&D center of Foxconn Zhengzhou Science Park on Wednesday Photo: Wang Yi/GT


Foxconn Zhengzhou Science Park, the biggest iPhone factory in the world, is undergoing a transition as it recovers from the smartphone industry downturn in 2018 and moves into the era of fifth-generation (5G) networks. 

Analysts said that similar transitions are taking place along the entire industry chain in China, as many key links are making breakthroughs to embrace the next boom.

Some sections of the "iPhone city" in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan Province, which once reportedly manufactured half of the iPhones in the world, are cutting night shifts as the* iPhone loses charm among Chinese consumers.*

*A worker surnamed Jia who has been employed at the factory for four years told the Global Times on Tuesday that the plant's daily orders have fallen from more than 12,000 units to 6,000 units in the past few months, and the night shift will end as of Wednesday.*

While some sections of the city are experiencing hard times, others are holding steady and even expanding.

Foxconn won orders from Huawei, and in February it recruited 50,000 people in Zhengzhou for this work, according to media reports. The first batch of 6 million of Huawei's P30 and P30 pro models, which will be launched on the domestic market in Shanghai on Thursday, were made at Zhengzhou as well.

An employee of an upstream industry equipment supplier surnamed Li told the Global Times on Tuesday that he heard the new Huawei units had been assembled at the G section, which launched production in 2018.

Another employee from an equipment supplier, surnamed Zhang, said on Wednesday that the K and L sections are also making Huawei devices now.

"Foxconn has already started turning to Huawei, as it is gearing up to launch new devices to win the 5G race and top the world's smartphone manufacturers," Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Information Consumption Alliance, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"As a developed assembler, it's not hard for Foxconn to update an assembly line. It's not even hard to update 4G smartphone assembly lines to produce 5G devices," Xiang said.

About a dozen workers at the Foxconn Zhengzhou plant told the Global Times on Wednesday that the current order drop is just a normal part of seasonal ups and downs.

"After Apple launches a new device, earlier models usually become more popular as prices are cut," said Jia. "That's been the pattern for several years."

However, the situation is not the same this time. Apple launched no new devices at the spring event in March, and it may also miss launching a 5G device this year, media reports said.

Foxconn is also reportedly planning a semiconductor factory in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, 21jingji.com reported on Wednesday. Analysts said that Foxconn's semiconductor company aims to build a complete industry chain. 

The entire industry chain of China's smartphone manufacturing sector is being upgraded, although it's still not strong in terms of core parts, Fu Liang, a senior industry analyst, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"Huawei has developed its own chipsets, and BOE Technology Group Co has made breakthroughs in displays as well. In general, our industry chain capacity is improving," Fu said.

@long_ 

Make Foxconn great again

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei launches AI computing platform Atlas*

2019-04-11 00:48:09 China Daily Editor : Zhao Yuning

Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei Technologies Co Ltd launched an artificial intelligence (AI) computing platform in Shenzhen on Wednesday, as the tech giant beefs up efforts to enhance its intelligent computing capability to help industries turn "digital and smart".

Atlas, as the platform is called, is powered by Ascend series AI processors, which Huawei unveiled in October. It will become a key driver for establishing the company's AI ecosystem and achieving its aim of creating a "fully connected intelligent world", the company said.

"Huawei's strategic vision is to work with partners from various industries to bring every person, every family, every organization into a digital world and create a fully connected intelligence world," Hou Jinlong, president of Huawei's Cloud & AI product and service, said at the Huawei Intelligent Computing Congress 2019, held in Shenzhen on Wednesday.

As one of the platform's series products, the Atlas 200 AI acceleration module, which is half the size of a credit card, enables real-time analysis of 16-channel high-definition video. It can be installed in such devices as drones and cameras, with a power consumption of only 10 watts.

The intelligent computing platform can be applied in a range of industries, including transportation, medical care, retail and finance, to help them become "smart".

In transportation, for example, Atlas, with its super algorithm, can help ease traffic jams by controlling traffic lights according to different traffic conditions.

"With the help of the Atlas platform, traffic delays in Shenzhen's Bantian area during rush hours have been reduced by 17.7 percent," Ma Haixu, president of Huawei's intelligent computing business unit, said.

As a demonstration of Huawei's push to promote its computing business, the company set up an intelligent computing business unit in December, with the aim of providing support for the advent of the internet of things era.

According to a report from Tractica, a Boulder, Colorado-based market intelligence firm that focuses on human interaction with technology, the global AI market is expected to hit $37 billion in revenue by 2025, a 57-fold jump from $644 million in 2016.

In China, AI-related industries are projected to generate up to 26 percent of its gross domestic product by 2030, the report said, adding that the largest sector gains will likely be in retail, financial services and healthcare.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2019-04-11/detail-ifzhhxra9208682.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Huawei taking another step towards having its own OS

*Huawei launches Ark Compiler – aims to improve Android system efficiency*

By Simran Singh
-
Apr 11, 2019

At the product launch event in China, Huawei announced a new Ark Compiler aiming to improve Android system efficiency. Huawei’s consumer business CEO Yu Chengdong says the compiler will make Android App compilation more fluent. It will facilitate the interpretation and execution of the whole Android compilation process.





Ark Compiler

The Ark Compiler brings support for architecture level optimizations resulting in significant performance improvements. It will make the Android system more responsive and robust against different actions. Yu reveals that *the new compiler can improve system fluency by 24%, system response by 44% and enhance operations of third-party apps by 60%*. It will further strengthen multitasking by optimizing several processes and resulting in better speed and performance. Improved battery performance, faster execution speeds and compatibility across all new Android devices term Ark as the best alternative for ART (Android Runtime).

*Huawei won’t hold any usage rights for Ark Compiler, which means it will be open source for the industry. Huawei expects app developers to soon start using the new refined compiler for Android. *

Currently, Android is using the inbuilt ART virtual machine to compile the application code into machine code. The virtual machine dynamically loads and execute the machine code on the Android system. It is 2x faster than the Dalvik VM which was found in the earlier Android builds.

The Ark compiler will further improve the efficiency of the Android system. It will solve problems currently faced by ART. Technical details for the Ark compiler are missing right now.

https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/04/11/huawei-ark-compiler-launch/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei with China Telecom and State Grid Jointly Complete the World's First 5G SA Electricity Slice Test*

Apr 10, 2019

[Nanjing, China, April 10, 2019] China Telecom Jiangsu, State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) Nanjing Power Supply Company, and Huawei completed the industry's first electricity network slice test under a real power grid environment in Nanjing. This is also the world's first electricity slice to comply with the latest 5G SA specifications released by 3GPP. The success of this test marks a milestone in an in-depth exploration of 5G vertical industry applications.

The SA electricity slice fully utilizes the millisecond-level latency advantage on 5G networks and SLA assurance of network slicing. It enhances bidirectional communication between power grids and end users, and ensures precise management of small power units on power grid terminals of overloaded power grids. These advantages help minimize the economic and social impact caused by power outages.






Test network for the electricity slice

Huawei teamed up with China Telecom Nanjing and SGCC Nanjing to use electric terminals for end-to-end field tests on the 5G SA electricity slice. After deploying 5G base stations in the Drum-Tower Square and Lishui District, China Telecom Nanjing performed indoor and outdoor local-end, mid-end, remote-end, and obstacle blocking tests. An approximately 35 ms end-to-end latency, which may fluctuate slightly from time to time, was discovered in the processes of power server processing, network instruction transmission, and load control terminal processing. Slice isolation was also fully verified. The slice was proven to meet mission-critical requirements for millisecond-level precise management of load processing units running on telecom networks.

Zhan Mingfei, Deputy General Manager (GM) of the Government and Enterprise Customer Department of China Telecom Jiangsu, said, "This successful test is a breakthrough for SA networks in the 5G vertical market. We will continue to collaborate with SGCC and Huawei to leverage key national research and China Telecom's 5G trial resources to make innovations and build a 5G electricity ecosystem. The painstaking experiment with the 5G electricity slice will also provide China Telecom with extensive experience in providing high standard 5G solutions for diversified vertical industries."

Gao Shengyu, Deputy GM of the Nanjing Power Supply Company, commented, "5G electricity slicing can provide important communications system assurance to keep up with new power grid service requirements, service models, and operation modes. In the future, we at SGCC hope to deepen our collaboration with China Telecom and Huawei to enhance visual feedback of end terminals, continue promoting construction of ubiquitous IoT dedicated to the electricity industry, and build world-class Internet of energy (IoE) enterprises that are pivotal, platform-based, and sharing-centric."

Qiu Xuefeng, President of Huawei's 5G Core Network, added, "The core network is the key to developing 5G network slicing in terms of on-demand network definition, fast deployment, automated operations, end-to-end SLA assurance, and capability exposure. Huawei has been investing heavily in research and development of 5G network architecture evolution and slicing technologies. Additionally, we have been keeping in touch and exchanging thoughts with vertical industries to prompt vertical applications for network slicing. The SA-based electricity slice test is a landmark for 5G applications in vertical industries and will set a good example for more industry applications."

China Telecom, SGCC, and Huawei launched the innovative electricity slicing project in September 2017. In January 2018, the three parties jointly released the report 5G Network Slicing Enabling the Smart Grid. In June of the same year, Huawei demonstrated its service design for electricity slicing. The three parties also won the first prize in the second "Bloom Cup" 5G Application Project Contest in 2018.

After the phase-1 test is complete, the three parties will continue to deepen collaboration and further promote 5G commercialization tests in the electricity industry. They plan to test more application scenarios and slices, such as smart monitoring, in the second phase under a power usage environment with live network users.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/huawei-sgcc-first-5g-sa-power-grid-slicing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Could Best Apple, Samsung Phone Sales Next Year, Exec Director Says*

LI NA
DATE : APR 12 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei Could Best Apple, Samsung Phone Sales Next Year, Exec Director Says

(Yicai Global) April 12 -- Huawei Technologies, the world's largest telecoms equipment maker, *could outrank Samsung and Apple to top the global smartphone sales charts next year*, according to Executive Director Richard Yu.

One in every three phones sold in China is either a Huawei or its sub-brand Honor, Yu, also chief executive of Huawei Consumer Business Group, told Yicai Global. He wants to see that figure rise to one in two, and reckons that if momentum in sales growth continues that his firm will become the world's largest smartphone maker by sales.

The Shenzhen-based firm delivered 206 million handsets worldwide in 2018, according to its annual report published last month. Revenue neared USD53 billion and its consumer business took over its carrier division as the company's largest income source.

It currently ranks third among global phonemakers, behind Samsung and Apple, according to data from IDC and other market researchers.

*"But this was never our plan," Yu said. "Market share is not the goal we pursue."*

Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei gave Yu absolute free reign over the group's consumer business unit at an internal meeting earlier this month.

*"In terms of organizational structure and salary distribution, do as you wish," Ren said on April 4. "You will be given five years to try and build an invincible army."*

He also outlined a company-wide revenue goal of between USD250 billion and USD300 billion for 2023, and wants to see at least USD150 billion coming from the consumer division, a target Yu believes is challenging.

*Chipping In*

Yu, known in Chinese as Yu Chengdong, also confirmed that Huawei is open to selling its fifth-generation network semiconductors -- the first time he has said so explicitly.

Huawei Technologies' rotating Chief Executive Xu Zhijun, or Eric Xu, said at the Huawei Global Analyst Summit 2018 that the company had no plans to sell its Kirin chips. Though an unidentified source at the company recently said if Huawei were to sell the semiconductors, it would only be to Apple, according to Chinese news outlet Phoenix New Media.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/hu...sung-phone-sales-next-year-exec-director-says

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*GlobalData Ranks Huawei NCE an Industry Leader in WAN SDN Controllers*

Apr 15, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, April 15, 2019] Huawei's Network Cloud Engine (NCE) eclipsed a field of 10 mainstream WAN SDN controllers and was ranked the only leader in WAN SDN controllers by GlobalData, in its March 2019 report titled "WAN SDN Controller: Competitive Landscape Assessment."

GlobalData is a world-leading provider of data insight solutions, with 600+ expert analysts and consultants globally serving 4,000 of the world's largest organizations, covering more than 160 countries and tracking more than 500,000 companies.

In the report, GlobalData defines six buying criteria (namely, product scope, open environment, product performance, major system components, solution breadth, and deployment readiness), with ratings for each defined as leader, very strong, strong, competitive, and vulnerable. Using these criteria and ratings, GlobalData evaluates and analyzes WAN SDN controllers that function as network management and control platforms and provides comprehensive evaluation results. In the product performance, solution breadth, and deployment readiness categories, Huawei NCE achieved the highest rating of leader. And with its very strong performance in the other three categories, Huawei is ranked as the only leader provider in WAN SDN controllers.

NCE is the industry's first network automation platform that integrates management, control, analysis, and AI functions for operators and enterprise digital transformation. In the southbound direction, NCE implements centralized management, control, and analysis of entire networks, and enables resource cloudification, full lifecycle automation, and intelligent closed-loop management driven by analysis of business and service-intents data. In the northbound direction, NCE provides open network APIs and IT integration to support B2C and B2B e-commerce services and multi-tenant management. With Huawei's NCE, operators and enterprises can build automated and intelligent networks centered on user experience.

Some of the key advantages offered by Huawei NCE, as mentioned in the GlobalData report, are as follows: supports integrated network management, control, and analysis to achieve comprehensive automation; applies to all-around application scenarios, such as transport, WAN, DC, and IoT; provides open APIs to connect to third-party applications and devices; and supports various security options along with strong high-availability capabilities.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/globaldata-huawei-nce-wan-sdn-controllers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

lol even poland, their most loyal b1tch in europe is dumping 'em 

*Poland to hold off blanket ban on Huawei 5G gear due to cost concerns*
*https://ca.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idCAKCN1RS0QI-OCATC*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Has Won 40 5G Commercial Contracts, Chair Says*

LI NA
DATE : APR 16 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei Has Won 40 5G Commercial Contracts, Chair Says


(Yicai Global) April 16 -- Huawei Technologies has secured 40 commercial contracts for fifth-generation mobile networks, Rotating Chairman Hu Houkun said at the Chinese telecom equipment maker's global analyst summit.

*Huawei expects to have 6.5 million 5G base stations and 2.8 billion users worldwide in 2025, covering 58 percent of the world's population,* Hu said at the company's headquarters in Shenzhen. Its strategy is to help customers build a simpler, stronger and safer 5G, he added.

5G's transmission speed is expected to be at least 10 times faster than 4G wireless technology and will be essential to the connectivity of devices.

Hu gave the example of live broadcasts to help explain the difference between 5G and previous technologies. Before 5G, images were transmitted through fiber-optic cables, limiting the camera operator's movements. But in the 5G era, wireless cameras are used and video playback speeds are faster.

*To garner 500 million users, it took 3G technology 10 years and 4G, 5 years. 5G will achieve the same in just three years*, Hu said.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-has-won-40-5g-commercial-contracts-chair-says

***



qwerrty said:


> lol even poland, their most loyal b1tch in europe is dumping 'em



LOL. Loyalty to master is only that much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Innovation has key role in breaking tech barriers*

2019-04-17 08:22:17 China Daily Editor : Li Yan





A visitor tests a Huawei VR device at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Feb 28, 2019. (Photo/Xinhua)

*Huawei Technologies Co is seeking to steer innovation by investing $300 million annually to fund academic research in basic science and technologies.*

This is part of the Chinese company's broad effort to move beyond current technological limits to seek cutting-edge technologies for the next five to 10 years.

Xu Wenwei, director of the board at Huawei and president of the company's newly established *Institute of Strategic Research*, said: "Huawei will work with universities and research institutes to drive innovation in theories and basic technologies, and light the way for the industry and the world at large."

To drive industry innovation and upgrading, Huawei is committed to leading the industry in five areas: redefining the technical architecture, redefining the product architecture, leading the pace of industry development, setting a new industry direction, and fostering a new industry, the company said in a statement.

According to the Shenzhen-based company, the wide adoption of artificial intelligence is accelerating cloud adoption in enterprises. And it considers cloud competition to actually be competition in AI.

"Our strategic investment in AI focuses on two areas, namely boosting computing power and promoting AI application scenarios," Xu said.

*Huawei is now investing in atomic-scale manufacturing to push the limits of Moore's Law*－the observation that the number of transistors in a dense integrated circuit doubles about every two years, as the precision of manufacturing technology has advanced from the macro level to the micro (nano) level, and is now facing obstacles.

In 2018, Huawei's R&D spending reached 101.5 billion yuan ($15.1 billion), accounting for around 14 percent of its revenue.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-04-17/detail-ifzhhxra9211907.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to Work with Navinfo on 5G Autopilot, IoV*

TANG SHIHUA
DATE : APR 17 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei to Work with Navinfo on 5G Autopilot, IoV

(Yicai Global) April 17 -- Huawei Technologies will work with Chinese traffic information services provider Navinfo to develop autopilot and Internet of Vehicles technologies using fifth-generation wireless networks to help make the car industry smarter and better-connected.

Navinfo inked a strategic cooperation agreement with Shenzhen-based Huawei recently, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement. 

The two will combine their technological strengths in cloud platforms, autopilot services, IoV, vehicle-infrastructure and other areas, while also exploring joint global marketing. 

The pair will work together to develop a cloud service platform capable of dynamic and quick map updates for cars while receiving and processing various data from sensors synchronously.

*They will also integrate Huawei's Mobile Data Center and vehicle-based communication with Navinfo's autopilot map service to explore a new business model.* They will develop the service and overall navigation solutions and explore augmented reality-based navigation together.

Huawei will not pursue car manufacturing and will focus on information and communication technology to help carmakers make their models better, Xu Zhijun, the rotating chairman of the company said at the Auto Shanghai 2019 industry fair today. 

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-to-work-with-navinfo-on-5g-autopilot-iov

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Recognized as an April 2019 Gartner Peer Insights Customers’ Choice for Data Center Networking*

Apr 17, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, April 17, 2019] Huawei, a leading global provider of information and communications technology (ICT) infrastructure and smart devices, announced that Huawei CloudEngine Switches have been named an April 2019 Gartner Peer Insights Customers’ Choice for Data Center Networking.







Huawei Recognized as an April 2019 Gartner Peer Insights Customers’ Choice for Data Center Networking

Gartner Peer Insights Customers’ Choice[1] analyzes more than 200,000 reviews across more than 300 markets posted to Gartner Peer Insights. These reviews are based on direct peer experiences of purchasing, implementing, and operating a solution. In markets with sufficient data available, Gartner Peer Insights recognizes the vendors who are the most highly rated by their customers through the Customers’ Choice distinction.

Huawei has been operating in data center network markets. Since its launch in 2012, Huawei's CloudFabric Cloud Data Center Network Solution has been deployed in more than 7800 enterprise data centers in over 120 countries. While the above is based on customer feedback, in July, 2018, Gartner analysts named Huawei a Challenger in the 2018 Magic Quadrant for Data Center Networking[2] for the second year running.

On January 9, 2019, Huawei unveiled the industry’s first data center switch built for the Artificial Intelligence (AI) era –– CloudEngine 16800. Additionally, Huawei defined three characteristics for data center switches in the AI era: embedded AI chips, 48-port 400 GE high-density ports per slot, and the capability to evolve to an Autonomous Driving Network (ADN). Based on CloudEngine Switches which leverage the power of the embedded high-performance AI chip, and use the innovative iLossless algorithm, Huawei launched the AI Fabric Intelligent and Lossless Data Center Network. Designed to help customers accelerate their intelligent transformation, Huawei AI Fabric brings the ultimate network experience with zero packet loss, low latency, and high throughput. It achieves 100% AI computing power and improves data storage Input/Output Operations Per Second (IOPS) by 30%, all while reducing TCO by 53%. It is leading the way for data center networks to evolve beyond the cloud era, into the AI era.

“The real test for product is the customer experience, and we believe this recognition on Gartner Peer Insights represents the commitment we have to our customers to provide world-class products for improving their ICT infrastructure,” said Leon Wang, President of Huawei Data Center Network Domain. “We strive to provide our customers with the data center networking solutions that meet their needs, and we will continue to innovate new offerings and build on their feedback.”


[1] The Gartner Peer Insights Customers’ Choice is a recognition of vendors in the Data Center Networking by verified end-user professionals, taking into account both the number of reviews and the overall user ratings. To ensure fair evaluation, Gartner maintains rigorous criteria for recognizing vendors with a high customer satisfaction rate.
[2] Gartner, Inc., Magic Quadrant for Data Center Networking, Andrew Lerner, Joe Skorupa, July 11, 2018

For more information, please visit Huawei CloudFabric data center network solution:e.huawei.com/en/solutions/business-needs/enterprise-network/data-center-network

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei’s 10G PON Solution Helps China Mobile(Shanghai) Build the First Dual-Gigabit City*

Apr 19, 2019

[Shanghai, China, April 19, 2019] China Mobile(Shanghai) recently announced the adoption of Huawei's 10G PON E2E solution to promote the construction of demo gigabit broadband communities. This represents a major step towards the goal of building a "dual-gigabit city" that has both wired and wireless gigabit broadband.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) of China has proposed the "Dual-gigabit acceleration, same speed for same network" plan to promote fixed broadband gigabit applications, and now China Mobile (Shanghai) has launched the "Dual-Gigabit First City" plan and released multiple gigabit broadband convergence packages to provide gigabit home broadband and 5G services together. It is estimated that by the third quarter of 2019, gigabit broadband will cover 5.6 million home users and 3000 buildings, and gigabit broadband coverage will be available in all administrative districts of Shanghai. As the first step, China Mobile (Shanghai) will officially announce a 40 demo gigabit broadband communities in the near future.

Emerging services such as 4K/8K and online VR games pose great challenges to existing fixed GPON broadband networks. As network traffic increases exponentially, at least 200 Mbps bandwidth is required to ensure stable user experience. Traditional GPON networks are difficult to accelerate, and urgently need to be upgraded to 10G PON to support massive deployment of gigabit applications. In homes, approximately 80% of traffic is transmitted over Wi-Fi. Video services require a through-wall packet loss rate less than 10-6 to avoid erratic display, and strong-interactive services such as VR requires a Wi-Fi delay less than 7 ms to avoid obvious freezing. Therefore, the Wi-Fi networks also need to be upgraded to ensure user experience. Fixed broadband networks urgently need to evolve to next-generation 10G PON networks to provide premium user experience with higher bandwidth and better Wi-Fi quality.

To meet the requirements of China Mobile (Shanghai)’s aim to deploy home gigabit networks on a large scale, Huawei provides the industry-leading 10G PON solution which features ultra-broadband access, high-performance Wi-Fi, and premium service experience. At the central office side, the next-generation distributed large-capacity OLT platform MA5800 is used to implement full-fiber access. A single MA5800 supports a maximum of 16,000 online 4K and VR video subscribers. To support smooth evolution from GPON to 10G PON and protect the investment of operators, Huawei provides the PON Combo solution which supports two modes on one board. In this way, evolution from GPON to 10G PON requires no change in central offices or fiber routes, and terminals can be deployed on demand. In addition, the MA5800 has the highest density and minimum power consumption in the industry, enabling full-fiber networks with the optimal total cost of ownership per bit. With respect to user experience, the MA5800 features the high-performance multi-core multi-process technology, enabling 4,000 video subscribers to complete channel switching within one second. The system-level large buffer can better meet the requirements of high burst, low delay, and low packet loss rate for high-traffic VR videos.

To meet new home connection requirements, China Mobile (Shanghai) adopts Huawei's 10G PON gigabit gateway products to support a network rate of up to 10 Gbps and provide gigabit ultra-broadband access for bandwidth-hungry services such as video, VR, and games. In terms of Wi-Fi, Huawei-developed chips and optimization algorithms effectively solves key problems that affect the home user experience, such as strong signal conflicts, large interference, poor coverage, and slow speeds. The proprietary optimization algorithm greatly reduces the Wi-Fi transmission delay, solves video and game stalling, and ensures a premium immersive service experience in services such as 4K/8K videos, online gaming, and cloud VR.

A senior manager of China Mobile (Shanghai) said: "We are dedicated to providing the ultimate home broadband service experience for end users. Huawei's end-to-end 10G PON solution can effectively support our goal of building gigabit broadband networks to ensure stable user experience in new services such as 4K/8K videos and VR. In the future, China Mobile (Shanghai) hopes to work with partners like Huawei to build the first "dual-gigabit city" to provide a premium subscriber experience while promoting the digital economy in the Yangtze River Delta."

The rapid development of 4K/8K and VR/AR video services drives home broadband to accelerate to the gigabit era. Huawei's 10G PON solution meets users' requirements for high-bandwidth, high-performance Wi-Fi, and premium experience networks. In the future, Huawei will cooperate with China Mobile (Shanghai) to build Shanghai into the first dual-gigabit city.

So far, Huawei has helped more than 30 leading operators deploy 10G PON networks in a large scale, ranking first in the global market share. As a world-leading ultra-broadband solutions provider, Huawei continues to lead technological innovations and works jointly with industry partners to promote the development of the full-fiber access industry, helping operators build ultra-broadband access networks centered on user experience, achieve differentiated competitiveness, and realize business success.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-eve...-chinamobile-shanghai-first-dual-gigabit-city

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei P30 Pro Creates History, Receives TWAN Certification for Unmatched Astrophotography Capabilities*

IE Team  16/04/2019






Disrupting the smartphone photography space once and for all, Huawei’s latest flagship device, the Huawei P30 Pro has achieved yet another milestone by receiving a certification by TWAN (The World At Night) for unparalleled astrophotography capabilities. TWAN, a global photography project, backed by The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO) and the International Astronomical Union (IAU) exhibits and highlights the astonishing efforts of astrophotographers, globally.





TWAN Astrophotography Certificate

TWAN certified Huawei P30 Pro for its unmatched low light photography & videography dexterity, low range photography and landscape photography to achieve distinguished astrophotography. The device features a 40MP primary camera with HUAWEI SuperSpectrum Sensor, a 20MP ultra-wide angle camera, an 8MP telephoto camera fitted with SuperZoom Lens (supports high fidelity magnification of 5 times optical zoom, 10 times hybrid zoom and 50 times digital zoom) and HUAWEI TOF Camera and a 32MP front camera that takes selfies to a new level. The all-new sensor, lens arrangement, image signal processor (ISP) and neural processing unit (NPU) work in tandem to capture incredible photos and videos.





TWAN Astrophotography Certificate

Moreover, the 1/1.7-inch HUAWEI SuperSpectrum Sensor looks at light in a fundamentally new way. The RYYB HUAWEI SuperSpectrum Sensor deviates from the traditional RGGB Bayer filter by replacing green pixels with yellow pixels, yielding a high maximum ISO rating of 409,600 on the HUAWEI P30 Pro- something that is unheard of in any DSLR till date.

The most significant aspect for astrophotography is to shoot the elements of the night sky along with the elements of earth in the same image. Gauging the miraculous camera capabilities of Huawei P30 Pro fulfilling all such characteristics, TWAN has accredited the smartphone as the most suitable device for capturing the stunning night sky.

TWAN highly appreciated the ‘Star Trail’ mode of P30 Pro – which can make star gazing a pure delight for astrophotographers. Another wonderful feature of Huawei P30 Pro which deeply impressed the jury at TWAN is its capability of shooting raw images. Huawei P30 Pro can take exquisite raw astro-images by boosting its camera exposure upto 30 seconds (on tripod), making the device a superior companion for astrophotographers.

The phone’s world-first capabilities in terms of Optical Zoom, Digital Zoom, and low light performance makes it an excellent choice for photography and videography, especially astrophotography.

TWAN, one of the global leaders in producing and presenting high-quality photos and videos of the night sky, analysed the camera potential of Huawei P30 Pro on various parameters and certified it as the most competent device in the industry for photography.

https://www.newsr.in/n/Press+Releas...eates-History-Receives-TWAN-Certification.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

People in Taiwan are queueing up to buy Huawei P30/P30 Pro

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av49977316
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av49904111

What's going on? @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Unveils AirEngine as New Wi-Fi Brand and Announces Global Mass-Market Deployment of Its Wi-Fi 6 Products*

Apr 19, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, April 19, 2019] At the Huawei Global Analyst Summit 2019, Huawei and Wi-Fi Alliance (WFA) held a media roundtable meeting with the theme of “Wi-Fi 6, Unlocking Business Value.” At the media roundtable, Huawei announced AirEngine as its new Wi-Fi brand, which will be applied to its full series of enterprise-class Wi-Fi 6 products. Additionally, with global media and analysts present onsite, Huawei highlighted that its Wi-Fi 6 products have been deployed on a large scale in five major regions worldwide.

Emerging applications such as Virtual Reality (VR), Augmented Reality (AR), and 4K require more bandwidth, higher concurrency, and lower latency, which poses challenges to traditional Wi-Fi networks. These challenges must be resolved as quickly as possible during enterprises’ digital transformation. That’s where Huawei’s AirEngine comes in. AirEngine is proof of Huawei's commitment to high-quality Wi-Fi networks. It serves as a wireless connection engine that accelerates the digital transformation of enterprise services.

Three compelling benefits make AirEngine stand out: ultra-high performance, optimal user experience, and enablement of new business. AirEngine features the industry’s best performance, as verified by Tolly, an influential international testing organization. AirEngine builds on technical strengths originating from Huawei 5G smart antenna technology and intelligent application acceleration technologies, and achieves intelligent optimization for optimal user experience and service continuity. AirEngine can also accommodate new applications such as 4K and VR, and leverage in-depth cooperation with partners to achieve wireless transformation for teaching, research, manufacturing, and other mission-critical services, enabling new business.






Zhao Zhipeng, President of Campus Network Domain of Huawei Data Communication Product Line, shares his insightful ideas about AirEngine

“With unmatched technical strengths, Huawei AirEngine enables wireless networks to efficiently and reliably carry traditional wired network services. Typical benefits include smooth VR/AR teaching in education, 4K high-definition conferences and wireless offices for enterprises, as well as packet loss-free Automated Guided Vehicles (AGVs) in industrial manufacturing environments. Huawei AirEngine will accelerate digital transformation of enterprises across various industries,” said Zhao Zhipeng, President of Campus Network Domain of Huawei Data Communication Product Line. “Huawei, a leading contributor to the Wi-Fi 6 standard, has been actively promoting the development of the entire industry. Huawei is the first vendor to release commercial Wi-Fi 6 products. Currently, our Wi-Fi 6 APs have been deployed in five major regions around the world.”

At the media roundtable, Kevin Robinson, Vice President of Marketing for WFA, shared the latest Wi-Fi 6 industry developments and forecasts and gave insightful ideas about the impact of Wi-Fi 6 on enterprises’ digital transformation. He stated: “We appreciate Huawei’s great contributions to the development of Wi-Fi 6, from standards and prototypes all the way to commercial use. WFA believes that 2019 will be the year of Wi-Fi 6 commercial use, and it will launch a Wi-Fi 6 certification program in the third quarter of 2019.”

AirEngine is specifically designed for the building of leading high-quality Wi-Fi networks that feature high-performance connections, optimal user experience, and enablement of new business. Huawei and partners will collaborate closely to provide ubiquitous connectivity and pervasive intelligence for government and enterprise customers. In addition, Huawei will continue to use the Digital Platform to integrate new ICT, helping customers to navigate digital transformation.



cirr said:


> People in Taiwan are queueing up to buy Huawei P30/P30 Pro
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av49977316
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av49904111
> 
> What's going on? @TaiShang



Huawei is very hot. But I have not gone to any Huawei store recently. I like to visit Xiaomi store more often because they have a wider variety of home appliances and stationary products.

Unfortunately, most products are sold out once they are shelved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei’s first qua**rter revenue increases by 39%*

on: April 22, 2019In: Brief, Business Practice, Company profile, Economics & 

Huawei Technologies, the world’s largest telecoms equipment vendor and a top 3 smartphone brand, said it registered strong growth in all business segments in the first three months of 2019, indicating resilience in the face of US pressure to curtail its participation in the roll out of global 5G network infrastructure, said the South China Morning Post.

Huawei generated revenue of RMB 179.7 billion ($26.8 billion), an increase of 39% year-on-year. The company’s net profit margin in the first quarter was about 8%, slightly higher than the same period last year, according to Huawei in its first quarterly release of business results ever.

In Q1 2019, Huawei also said it shipped 59 million smartphones. No revenue figures for specific business segments were announced.

.............................................................................................................................................

2019 Q1, Samsung 69 million，Huawei 59 million，Apple 44 million。
2018 Q1, Samsung 78 million，Huawei 39 million，Apple 52.2 million。(IDC)

Samsung down -11.54% y-o-y，Huawei up 51.28% y-o-y，Apple down -15.71% y-o-y.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> 2019 Q1, Samsung 69 million，Huawei 59 million，Apple 44 million。
> 2018 Q1, Samsung 78 million，Huawei 39 million，Apple 52.2 million。(IDC)
> 
> Samsung down -11.54% y-o-y，Huawei up 51.28% y-o-y，Apple down -15.71% y-o-y.



Very promising.

***

*Huawei Does Not Make Cars. Focusing on ICT, Huawei Aims to Enable Car OEMs to Build Better Vehicles*

Apr 17, 2019

[Shanghai, China, April 17, 2019] At the 2019 International Auto Key Tech Forum, Huawei Rotating Chairman Eric Xu delivered a keynote speech: Embrace the Convergence of Automotive & ICT Industries.

The automotive industry is increasingly turning to information and communication technology (ICT) as a new key technology. Xu noted, "Together with the deep convergence of automotive and ICT, intelligent connected electric vehicle emerges as a new revolutionary development engine of human society, with its impact goes far beyond the two industries themselves."

In the face of evolutionary changes, Huawei has made its strategic choice. "Huawei does not make cars", said Xu. "Focusing on ICT, Huawei aims to enable car OEMs to build better vehicles." He stressed, "Based on ICT, Huawei aims to be a digital car oriented and new-added components provider."






Huawei Rotating Chairman Eric Xu delivered a keynote speech at the 2019 International Auto Key Tech Forum

With over 30 years of experience in ICT and an ongoing focus on this area, Huawei will offer the following to original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) of cars:


MDC (Mobile Data Center) in-vehicle computing platform and intelligent driving subsystem solution
Octopus: Huawei Cloud based cloud service for autonomous driving (training, simulation, test)
4G/5G in-vehicle communication module/T-Box, network solutions
HUAWEI HiCar people-car-home connectivity solution for all scenarios
https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/huawei-enable-car-oems-build-better-vehicles

***

But I want this :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei unveils the world's first 5G telematics module - the MH5000*

*华为推出“世界首款”5G车载模组*

2019-04-23 09:18:40 来源：观察者网

（观察者网讯）据华为网站4月22日消息，在2019上海国际汽车工业展览会上，华为展示业界首款5G车载模组MH5000，该模组高度集成车路协同的C-V2X技术，共同助力未来智慧出行。华为5G车载模组将于2019年下半年为汽车行业开启5G商用进程。






华为在2019上海国际汽车工业博览会展示全球首款5G车载模组 图片来自华为网站

华为在2019年1月推出5G多模终端芯片Balong 5000，该芯片凭借单芯多模、高速率、支持V2X等多项创新技术，全面开启5G时代。基于该芯片，华为开发出高速率、高质量的全球首款5G车载模组。作为未来汽车智慧出行的重要通信产品，该款5G车载模组将推动汽车行业快速迈向5G时代，同时还集成车路协同的C-V2X技术，助力智慧交通和智能驾驶。

作为具备端到端的芯片、通信模组、T-Box自主研发能力的车载通信方案提供商，华为致力于打造专业的车载通信产品。此次亮相的5G车载模组，通过硬件前向兼容设计、开放式软件平台的创新，快速实现车载终端从4.5G向5G的演进，最大程度保护汽车厂商和合作伙伴的研发投资。

华为称其车载C-V2X解决方案已经在无锡、上海、深圳、雄安、海南、襄阳、柳州等各个试验区，与国内外十多家汽车厂商成功完成城市开放道路测试，也和多个合作伙伴进行协议栈和应用的集成验证，专业的车载通信能力得到了行业高度认可。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*First Quarter iPhone Sales Paled Against Huawei, Industry Report Shows*

QIAN TONGXIN
DATE : APR 24 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





First Quarter iPhone Sales Paled Against Huawei, Industry Report Shows

(Yicai Global) April 24 -- *Apple iPhone sales made up just 70 percent of all Huawei handset sales in the first quarter,* according to industry research from OTR Global.

*The American tech firm shifted between 37 million and 42 million iPhones, less than Wall Street predictions of between 40 million and 50 million, a recent investor note shows. *Huawei's April 22 financial report for the period claims Apple's Chinese counterpart shifted 59 million smartphones, its highest ever first-quarter sales count.

Declining iPhone sales are largely a result of the latest iPhone models released last year, the XR, XS and XS Max, OTR said, adding that older handsets like the iPhone 8 fared better.

The Californian firm began lowering its prices late last year in a bid to win over more price-sensitive buyers, but the strategy has yet to pay off.

It will release its first quarter financials later this month, with forecasts of a revenue tally between USD55 billion and USD59 billion for the period,* an up to 35 percent drop from the USD84.3 billion in the final fourth of last year.* Researcher Canalys reckons Apple's worldwide sales also fell 7.3 percent from last year's third to fourth quarter.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/fi...es-paled-against-huawei-industry-report-shows

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*[Exclusive] Huawei to Open Its First Global Public 5G Lab in South Korea*

QUAN XIAOXING
DATE : APR 24 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




[Exclusive] Huawei to Open Its First Global Public 5G Lab in South Korea


(Yicai Global) April 24 -- *Shenzhen's telecom giant Huawei Technologies is planning to launch its first public fifth-generation wireless network lab in Seoul in mid-May*, an industry insider told Yicai Global. 

*Huawei will demonstrate the use of 5G technologies in smart cities, factories, homes as well as innovative products*, an unnamed person in the South Korean communications sector told Yicai Global. 

*Huawei is working with South Korean mobile operator LG Uplus to provide 5G base station equipment to the latter, the same source said, adding that more cooperation with other players in the sector such as SK Telecom and KT may be on its way.*

Huawei and one South Korean operator have been in preliminary talks about collaboration, the South Korean firm that wanted to stay unnamed told Yicai Global upon inquiry. 

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/ex...its-global-first-public-5g-lab-in-south-korea

@Dungeness , @long_ , @cirr , @JSCh , @AndrewJin , @sinait , @Stranagor 

***

_US mercenary rapist army in South Korea?_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei’s new 5G auto chip is more proof of technological prowess*

By Wen Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/23 

Two starkly different stories appeared among the tech news headlines in recent weeks. *Last week, Intel abruptly announced it is giving up its 5G modem development. *And *on Monday, Huawei launched the world's first 5G communications module for vehicles*, making a formal bid to become a key supplier for self-driving autos. 

Based on these new MH5000 chips, *"Huawei has developed the world's first 5G car module with high speed and high quality,"* the company said in a statement. 

English readers engaged in heated debate over these two stories. Some openly mocked US President Donald Trump's spoken ambitions to position the US as the frontrunner in the 5G contest. Others heralded China's un-trumpeted but steadfast efforts in exploring the new-generation superfast wireless technology. 

By all metrics, Huawei is the global leader in 5G research and development, 5G network rollout, 5G device shipments and, increasingly, 5G penetration into home appliances like televisions and now vehicles. 

It seems that Huawei's globally leading ICT (information and communication technology) solutions, which often combine state-of-the-art hardware with the most innovative software, are growing even more solid. Despite pressure from North America, Huawei reported a staggering 39 percent jump in business revenue in the first three months this year.

At the same time, the company has now proved to the world that it is increasingly able to brush aside intentional US obstruction and ill-willed assault. For many years, the US government has barred Huawei equipment and devices from entering its market, and now, its dissuasion for its allies to block Huawei technology is becoming more intense. 

As a matter of fact, Huawei's technological prowess is embedded with its distinctive corporate structure, and its innovative gene has endowed it with formidable competitiveness in the marketplace. 

*Of Huawei's 200,000 or so employees, about half of them own company shares, with the founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei owning only 1.3 percent. *The highly dispersed and equitable distribution of Huawei's shares means *the tech giant is owned by about 90,000 of its employees, who will give their best efforts to make Huawei a success.* *No doubt these dedicated people will be able to overcome any obstacles the US puts before them.*

As more governments in Asia, Africa, South America and Europe decide to import and deploy Huawei's advanced 5G wireless gear, and global customers form miles-long queues to buy Huawei's 5G smartphones, few would doubt the company's bright future. 

@GS Zhou , @Kai Liu , @TANAHH , @oprih , @cirr , @AndrewJin , @JSCh , @Dungeness , @long_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*华为王成录：解密方舟编译器和EMUI未来四大演进方向！*

2019-04-27 09:23:56

今年8月，华为方舟编译框架代码将开源，11月完整方舟编译器代码开源。






据“智东西”微信公众号（zhidxcom）4月25日消息，两周前华为年度第一款旗舰机P30，同时宣布将操作系统升级为EMUI9.1。 在发布会上，华为推出了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS两大创新亮点。

由于发布会时间限制，当时华为仅仅用两页PPT粗略地介绍了这两项技术作用。 据华为方面表示，自发布会后，华为软件OpenLab团队的电话几乎要被打爆了，很多开发者都想要了解方舟编译器更多的信息。






▲华为CBG软件部总裁 王成录

今天，智东西与少数媒体参与了华为EMUI软件沟通会，会上华为CBG软件部总裁王成录详细介绍了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS两项技术的原理以及研发背后的细节，以及EMUI未来的主攻方向。

*什么是方舟编译器？*






分享会一开始，王成录博士先介绍了EMUI演进过程以及近几年来，华为在系统软件上针对用户使用中的痛点问题进行的有针对性的优化。 比如EMUI5.0主要解决安卓系统卡顿问题，EMUI8.2上线了GPU Turbo主攻游戏性能受限问题，EMUI9.0上线了Link Turbo主攻网络覆盖不均问题，EMUI9.1则上线了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS，针对安卓流畅度不足问题。






当前安卓平台的绝大多数应用是使用Java写的，但在底层，最终真正能让计算机“听懂”并执行的其实是机器语言，也就是由0和1组成的二进制代码。 所以，这中间必须存在着由高级语言到机器语言的转化。

*一般来说有两种办法：*

(1)引入一个中间层，其工作的方式是，理解一句Java语句就将其翻译为机器码，让硬件执行一下，称之为解释执行。 这种方式对代码不加筛选，执行效率非常低。

（2）直接把高级语言翻译成机器语言。 这又有两种方式： 一是在程序运行之前，把高级语言编译为机器语言，称之为 AOT（Ahead of time）编译； 二是，在程序运行后，实时地把高级语言编译为机器语言并执行，称之为 JIT（Just in time） 编译。

在安卓5.0之前，安卓采用的是解释执行 + JIT 的方式执行高级语言代码，属于边解释边执行模式，但效率非常低。 随后安卓版本不断迭代，在安卓6.0 阶段推出了虚拟机 ART。

目前安卓采用的就是解释执行 + JIT + AOT 的综合模式。

*那么，编译器又是什么呢？ *编译器就是将计算机高级编程语言转化为机器可执行的机器语言的工具，也就是直接转化为二进制代码。 可以说是一步到位的编译。

*用方舟编译器做出来的APK，下载到手机上直接就是机器语言，也就是二进制代码，机器直接就可以运行，不需要再做编译了，这是方舟编译器最本质的技术突破。*

编译器的研发难不难？ 编译器开发是需要长期大量研发积累，王成录博士也坦言需要“板凳要坐十年冷”。 同时，开发编译器需要研发人员既精通高级语言，对各种框架等非常熟悉，又要对机器语言了如指掌，对研究人员要求非常高。 谷歌生态建立了这么久，其规模非常庞大，其上的框架和、应用等非常多，想要重新做一个适配谷歌生态的编译器，工作量可想而知，是非常巨大的。






*华为是如何作出方舟编译器呢？ *据王博士介绍，华为在编译器研发上的积累，可以追溯到2009年，华为海思研发起步时，当时吸引了第一批海内外研究人员加入，创建了编译组。 2013年，华为自研并推出了用于基站的编译器HCC，这也是华为编译器框架构想的正式提出，也是方舟编译器的前身。

2014年，Fred Chow（ 周志德）加入华为并担任华为编译器技术首席科学家，建立了方舟编译器的主架构。 2015年华为推出自研编程语言CM，2016年成立编译器与编程语言实验室，2019年华为正式推出方舟编译器。 前前后后共计十年时间，经过了几百位研究人员的努力，投入的资金也有几亿美元了。

王成录博士表示，有了方舟编译器优化的安卓系统在DNA上与苹果iOS系统接近了。 华为下一步要做的工作就是推动生态建立，不断将系统进行优化，让用户用上更纯净的安卓软件。

*方舟编译器的四大技术亮点：*

*1、是一种多语言联合优化编译器，消除了跨语言调用的开销*






据王成录博士介绍，当前Top级的应用95%以上都采用混合语言模式，涉及多种开发语言。 具体来说是程序的逻辑部分采用Java语言编写，但为了增强安全性、可靠性、兼容性等能力，应用开发者可能会用C语言写库，供Java调用。 Java和C语言之间调用，是一定要通过接口去使用，这就会形成额外的性能开销，而且相比于不需要调用的情况开销很大。

而方舟编译器则可以让不同语言代码在程序开发环境中环境中编译成一套语言统一的可执行文件，在硬件的运行环境高效执行。 也就是说，方舟编译器中吸纳了现在安卓生态中的各种主流框架和库，对不同语言做了统一的程序优化，直接编译成机器指令。

*2、程序运行时无需依赖虚拟机，减少资源占用，并且建立了高效的内存回收机制*






Java语言有非常多的优势，包括跨平台、分布式，安全性高等。 Java语言在设计之初，有一个Java语言开发包，其中有一个非常重要的东西，就是虚拟机。 虚拟机的作用是，无论使用什么样的硬件，都可以将其抽象成Java的运行环境，因此可以实现跨平台，无论是X86、ARM架构，还是CPU的机器都没问题。 虚拟机的出现则带来了一个问题，只要把Java语言开发包装上，虚拟机就一定会分配好，占用额外的系统资源。

*那么ART虚拟机的作用是什么呢？ *就是运行之前先把编译准备好了，是一种静态编译。 通过引入了JIT编译和AOT编译能解决一部分效率问题，但是对于Java动态特性的部分仍做不到直接编译，还是要解释执行。 Java动态特性是为了降低开发难度，不需要开发者把所有的程序都写好，只要能够运行时实现调用就可以了。 这部分往往只能在运行时进行处理。

方舟编译器最大的突破就在这里，把动态的部分全部变为静态编译，其核心是一定要对Java语言动态特性非常深入理解。 “就像一个优秀的翻译官一定对汉语言文学理解的非常到位，然后再对英语理解非常到位。 ”Java是非常庞大的，需要对安卓现有的应用，可能会用到哪些库，这些库之间怎么用理解，需要大量的分析运行状态，才能够将这些动态特性完成提前的编译。 同时由于方舟编译器统一将程序编译为机器语言，所以也是跨硬件平台的。






早期C/C++需要开发者自己管理程序对系统内存的使用和释放，影响开发效率。 Java的虚拟机模式提供了内存GC（垃圾回收）机制，在内存进行全局回收时，所有部分都要停下来，等待回收完成，这是产生随机卡顿的重要原因。

方舟编译器则是在编译时，为程序配备及时回收的内存处理机制。 在程序运行的过程中都在实施处理，这是方舟编译器又一个非常重要的技术突破。

*3、可针对不同应用灵活编译优化，翻译出性能更佳的机器指令*






一个翻译器做得好不好，重要的衡量标准是能不能给程序带来性能提升。 “编译器和翻译人类语言是一样的，翻译出来不太难，但是要翻译的又快又好就太难了。 ”

所以，当方舟编译器整套逻辑通了之后，还需要做大量的优化和调整。 一方面需要对Java语言的了解再深入再细致再重建； 另一方面对机器指令顺序结构理解要更清楚。 这两个匹配的方法越准确，编译器效率越高。 王成录博士表示，“一个好的编译器，开发者一行代码都不需要修改，性能能提升10%到20%”。

现有的安卓编译，大部分代码在虚拟机环境运行，其创建遵循同一套“模板”，所以难以作深度的优化。

方舟编译器可针对不同应用灵活编译优化，每个应用编译优化方案由开发者自己来定，分别形成不同应用优化后的机器码。

王成录博士表示，方舟编译器从立项之初最理想的目标就是不需要开发者更改业务代码，大家只需要通过华为的方舟编译器做重新编译就足够了。 现在可能还需要开发者作一些对接，但很快随着一些应用进入，这个目标很快就能实现。

*4、开发者学习和使用成本低，打包时即编译*






方舟编译器的又一亮点是，在应用开发构建的阶段为开发者提供快速的集成编译环境。 而现行安卓系统则是在用户将应用下载后，在终端上实现编译的。






据王成录博士介绍，在同一硬件平台上，方舟编译器让系统操作流畅度提升了24%，系统响应速度提升44%，第三方应用操作流畅度提升60%。 在内存回收机制上方舟编译器已经赶超了苹果iOS系统。






方舟编译器在今年4月随着华为P30系列发布并宣布开源，华为接下已经为方舟编译器制定好了上市计划。 今年8月，在华为终端开发者大会上，华为将开源方舟编译框架代码，供开发者研究参考，11月的绿盟开发者大会上，华为将完整方舟编译器代码开源，让开发者可编译使用。

*什么是超级文件系统EROFS？*






随着存储介质的进步，文件系统也在被驱动着演进。 文件系统对磁盘读写效率有着重要影响。 此前，华为曾推出过F2FS，2016年就在华为P9上应用了，而这个是面向用户分区的。 今天要提的超级文件系统EROFS，则是针对系统分区的。






安卓系统采用的模式是EXT4，文件块定长输入，变长输出，导致同一个文件块的内容可能会出现在不同的磁盘块中，读取时造成了浪费。

*超级文件系统EROFS的特点是： *1、随机读写的性能提升了20%； 2、采用先进的压缩算法，减少了2GB； 3、采用只读模式，让系统更安全。 目前，EROFS文件系统已经开源，并已经合入Linux内核主线，在4.19版本发布。






据王成录博士介绍，这一系统是华为研发人员一行行写出来，100%原创。 其中，王成录博士特别提到了压缩算法，也是华为申请了专利的一项技术。

而EROFS文件系统的压缩算法采用的则是文件块变长输入，磁盘块定长输出。 也就是说，将不同长度的文件块压缩成为统一大小的磁盘块，这样做的好处是不存在无效的读取。

这样做的好处是，随机读性能平均提升20%。 升级包大小下降约5%-10%，升级时间缩短了约20%。

*EMUI未来演进的四大方向*

在分享会上，智东西问到王博士，未来EMUI的优化方向有哪些时，王博士回答说主要集中在四个方面：

第一，基础的性能仍然会持续投资 ，随着硬件的变化，软件的变化，上面应用的变化，对系统资源的应用永远没有够的那一天，所以这个投资还会持续。

第二，体验 ，虽然很多消费者对于华为UI吐槽非常多，但确实众口难调。 王博士认为UI的背后一定有科学依据。 “我们现在找到的方向就是人因，我们在使用一个设备的时候一定要考虑设备本身的因素，环境因素和人的因素，这三个因素都考虑全了，在给消费者不同场景下恰当的反馈，这才是最好的体验。 ”

什么是好的体验？ 就是手的操作和眼睛看到的，跟大脑期望是协调的这就是好的操作。 现在很多的体验设计是缺少建模的，一定要根据不同的人群年龄段，性别去构建人的模型，看多大的字体更合适，多大的对比度，对这一类的人群是合适的，所以这种模型会构建的越来越完善，变成系统里面UI的算法，在不同场景下就会不一样，这一块华为努力在做。

第三，创新， 这个创新指的是，随着应用的不一样，场景的不同，没有必要让所有的应用严格的按照这个软件的过程，一步一步都走完。 打个比方，有个应用运行了无数次了，已经证明是一个非常高质量、安全的应用，就没有必要每次都做那么复杂的处理。

第四，中国在软件工程领域非常缺人。 软件开发人员经验的积累，能不能沉淀为工具和平台很关键，在中国没有出现过一个非常优秀的软件工具平台。

在会上，王博士还特意提到了生态构建的重要性。 目前，在终端生态构建上，华为已建立三大开发者生态： 以HiAI平台建立AI开发者生态； 以Link Turbo和方舟编译器建立应用生态； 以HiLink和 HiCar建立连接生态。






此外，王成录介绍说，今年Link Turbo将有突破，升级到2.0版本，将带来对更多华为终端与更多应用的支持，让更多用户能享受极速流畅的网络体验。

*结语： 华为EMUI正在从系统底层进行优化*

无论是方舟编译器还是超级文件系统EROFS，都是华为在系统底层进行优化的重要一步。 无论是方舟编译器还是超级文件系统EROFS，都是华为在系统底层进行优化的重要一步。 当然，安卓开发生态建立多年，其优势在于开源和自由，而其劣势则也正是由此带来的无序性发展，导致了终端运行效率低下。 而作为头部的智能手机厂商，华为推出这个内容的初心是想进一步提升安卓系统的流畅性，也是出于自身发展和产品性能和体验提升的考虑。

不过，也正如王成录博士所说的那样，华为做方舟编译器是想要帮安卓阵营解决实际问题的，仅仅华为一家之力是不够的，还需要终端厂商、开发者等一起努力。

https://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2019_04_27_499396.shtml?s=sygdkx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Prime Minister of Malaysia Visits Huawei*

Apr 25, 2019

[Beijing, China, April 25, 2019] Today, Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad visited Huawei's Beijing Research Center and met with Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei. The two spoke at length about how to leverage information and communications technology (ICT) to better facilitate Malaysia's economic development and serve local communities.






Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei receiving Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad

During the visit, the Prime Minister was briefed on Huawei's latest business developments. In addition, Huawei's technical experts explained the latest developments of Huawei's 5G technology to the Prime Minister. The Prime Minister also experienced Huawei's cloud services, as well as industry applications spanning smart city, smart manufacturing, and smart transportation. Using Huawei's telepresence system, the Prime Minister also spoke with students from Huawei's Seeds for the Future program, who were about 4,300 kilometers away in Huawei's Malaysia Office and at the Malaysia Global Training Center.






Group photo of representatives from Huawei and Malaysia

Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad remarked, "I am very much impressed by these demonstrations of the capabilities of Huawei. It is obvious that many people can use this technology to improve their performance. I had a very good morning here learning lots of new things. Achievements of Huawei are very remarkable and we are learning more on how to use artificial intelligence for many different applications. For many of us, this is a good lesson on how progress has been made by China and by Huawei."

Ren Zhengfei said, "Malaysia has a favorable geographic location. The country adopts an open and pragmatic approach to ICT, and has made future-oriented investment in this area. I believe that the widespread deployment of 5G networks will further boost the adoption of ICT and digital technology in Malaysia and accelerate the pace of development of its digital economy. Huawei will keep working hard to bridge the digital divide and nurture more ICT professionals in this country."

Since entering Malaysia in 2001, Huawei has maintained robust growth. Our regional headquarters is in Malaysia and we have established 11 shared service centers in the country, employing about 2,400 people, around 1,700 of whom are local hires. Huawei is committed to bringing the latest information and communications technology to Malaysia.

At the 5G Showcase held by the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission on April 18, 2019, Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad made Malaysia's first 5G video call with Huawei's Mate X smartphone.

Huawei is also committed to leveraging ICT capabilities to fulfil its corporate social responsibilities. Over the past five years, Huawei has sponsored 76 outstanding Malaysian university students who have travelled to China as part of Huawei's Seeds for the Future program. Huawei's Global Training Center in Cyberjaya has cultivated more than 20,000 skilled ICT professionals for Malaysia.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/malaysian-prime-minister-visit-huawei-2019

@powastick , @Nan Yang , @sinait , @TANAHH 

***

*Dutch Telecom Provider KPN Partners with Huawei on Mobile Radio Network Modernization for 5G*

Apr 26, 2019

[The Hague, the Netherlands, April 26th, 2019] *Leading Dutch telecom provider KPN has signed a preliminary agreement with Huawei to start preparations for the construction of KPN’s new Mobile Radio Access Network in the Netherlands, as part of KPN’s mobile network modernization for 5G.* KPN will make a separate decision for the 5G core network in line with its multi-vendor strategy.

“We appreciate KPN’s trust and are honored with their choice to partner with us for the mobile radio access network modernization. We are committed to supporting KPN in their ambitions to maintain and strengthen their lead in the global telecoms industry,” said Steven Cai, CEO of Huawei Benelux.

Cyber security is Huawei’s top priority

As a leading global provider of telecom networks which serves customers in 170 countries, Huawei strictly complies with laws and regulations in all countries and regions where it operates. Cyber security has always been Huawei’s top priority and the company has a proven track record of providing secure products and solutions for customers in Europe and around the world.

“We are aware of the concerns and discussions regarding safety and security. It is hard however to defend yourselves when no clear facts are on the table. For that reason we welcome the initiative of the Dutch government with the Taskforce. We will fully cooperate where needed and provide insights and answers where needed,” added Steven Cai.

R&D and innovation

With global R&D spending already accounting for 14% of total revenues in 2018, Huawei has announced that it will invest more than 100 billion USD in R&D in the next five years. About 45% of its 180,000 employees work in 18 R&D centers globally. The company has already deployed 70,000 5G sites worldwide and signed 40 commercial 5G contracts. Leveraging its experience and expertise in the ICT sector, Huawei promotes high-quality broadband connectivity for all.

Investing in the future

Huawei has 600 employees in the Netherlands, working from three offices in Amsterdam, The Hague and Eindhoven. In addition, Huawei has a European Logistics Center in Eindhoven. Earlier this year, Huawei also announced the opening of a R&D Center in the Netherlands.

Huawei believes that a future-proof mobile network is key in maintaining a frontrunner position regarding digital transformation in the Netherlands.

“Huawei is committed to bring the most advanced technology to support the digitalization strategy of the Netherlands. We appreciate the open investment climate here and have always felt very welcome. That’s why we would like to contribute to the realization of the ambitions of the Netherlands in the field of technology,” said Steven Cai.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/dutch-telecom-provider-kpn-partners-huawei

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sinait

TaiShang said:


> *Prime Minister of Malaysia Visits Huawei*
> 
> Apr 25, 2019
> 
> [Beijing, China, April 25, 2019] Today, Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad visited Huawei's Beijing Research Center and met with Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei. The two spoke at length about how to leverage information and communications technology (ICT) to better facilitate Malaysia's economic development and serve local communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei receiving Malaysian Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad
> 
> During the visit, the Prime Minister was briefed on Huawei's latest business developments. In addition, Huawei's technical experts explained the latest developments of Huawei's 5G technology to the Prime Minister. The Prime Minister also experienced Huawei's cloud services, as well as industry applications spanning smart city, smart manufacturing, and smart transportation. Using Huawei's telepresence system, the Prime Minister also spoke with students from Huawei's Seeds for the Future program, who were about 4,300 kilometers away in Huawei's Malaysia Office and at the Malaysia Global Training Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo of representatives from Huawei and Malaysia
> 
> Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad remarked, "I am very much impressed by these demonstrations of the capabilities of Huawei. It is obvious that many people can use this technology to improve their performance. I had a very good morning here learning lots of new things. Achievements of Huawei are very remarkable and we are learning more on how to use artificial intelligence for many different applications. For many of us, this is a good lesson on how progress has been made by China and by Huawei."
> 
> Ren Zhengfei said, "Malaysia has a favorable geographic location. The country adopts an open and pragmatic approach to ICT, and has made future-oriented investment in this area. I believe that the widespread deployment of 5G networks will further boost the adoption of ICT and digital technology in Malaysia and accelerate the pace of development of its digital economy. Huawei will keep working hard to bridge the digital divide and nurture more ICT professionals in this country."
> 
> Since entering Malaysia in 2001, Huawei has maintained robust growth. Our regional headquarters is in Malaysia and we have established 11 shared service centers in the country, employing about 2,400 people, around 1,700 of whom are local hires. Huawei is committed to bringing the latest information and communications technology to Malaysia.
> 
> At the 5G Showcase held by the Malaysian Communications and Multimedia Commission on April 18, 2019, Prime Minister Tun Dr. Mahathir Mohamad made Malaysia's first 5G video call with Huawei's Mate X smartphone.
> 
> Huawei is also committed to leveraging ICT capabilities to fulfil its corporate social responsibilities. Over the past five years, Huawei has sponsored 76 outstanding Malaysian university students who have travelled to China as part of Huawei's Seeds for the Future program. Huawei's Global Training Center in Cyberjaya has cultivated more than 20,000 skilled ICT professionals for Malaysia.
> 
> https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/malaysian-prime-minister-visit-huawei-2019
> 
> @powastick , @Nan Yang , @sinait , @TANAHH
> 
> ***
> 
> *Dutch Telecom Provider KPN Partners with Huawei on Mobile Radio Network Modernization for 5G*
> 
> Apr 26, 2019
> 
> [The Hague, the Netherlands, April 26th, 2019] *Leading Dutch telecom provider KPN has signed a preliminary agreement with Huawei to start preparations for the construction of KPN’s new Mobile Radio Access Network in the Netherlands, as part of KPN’s mobile network modernization for 5G.* KPN will make a separate decision for the 5G core network in line with its multi-vendor strategy.
> 
> “We appreciate KPN’s trust and are honored with their choice to partner with us for the mobile radio access network modernization. We are committed to supporting KPN in their ambitions to maintain and strengthen their lead in the global telecoms industry,” said Steven Cai, CEO of Huawei Benelux.
> 
> Cyber security is Huawei’s top priority
> 
> As a leading global provider of telecom networks which serves customers in 170 countries, Huawei strictly complies with laws and regulations in all countries and regions where it operates. Cyber security has always been Huawei’s top priority and the company has a proven track record of providing secure products and solutions for customers in Europe and around the world.
> 
> “We are aware of the concerns and discussions regarding safety and security. It is hard however to defend yourselves when no clear facts are on the table. For that reason we welcome the initiative of the Dutch government with the Taskforce. We will fully cooperate where needed and provide insights and answers where needed,” added Steven Cai.
> 
> R&D and innovation
> 
> With global R&D spending already accounting for 14% of total revenues in 2018, Huawei has announced that it will invest more than 100 billion USD in R&D in the next five years. About 45% of its 180,000 employees work in 18 R&D centers globally. The company has already deployed 70,000 5G sites worldwide and signed 40 commercial 5G contracts. Leveraging its experience and expertise in the ICT sector, Huawei promotes high-quality broadband connectivity for all.
> 
> Investing in the future
> 
> Huawei has 600 employees in the Netherlands, working from three offices in Amsterdam, The Hague and Eindhoven. In addition, Huawei has a European Logistics Center in Eindhoven. Earlier this year, Huawei also announced the opening of a R&D Center in the Netherlands.
> 
> Huawei believes that a future-proof mobile network is key in maintaining a frontrunner position regarding digital transformation in the Netherlands.
> 
> “Huawei is committed to bring the most advanced technology to support the digitalization strategy of the Netherlands. We appreciate the open investment climate here and have always felt very welcome. That’s why we would like to contribute to the realization of the ambitions of the Netherlands in the field of technology,” said Steven Cai.
> 
> https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/dutch-telecom-provider-kpn-partners-huawei


Huawei have to be extra careful when dealing with this INDIAN DOUBLE HEADED SNAKE Mahathir of Malaysia.
He is the one who first started the rampant corruption in Malaysia by holding both the Prime Minister and Finance portfolio.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> *华为王成录：解密方舟编译器和EMUI未来四大演进方向！*
> 
> 2019-04-27 09:23:56
> 
> 今年8月，华为方舟编译框架代码将开源，11月完整方舟编译器代码开源。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据“智东西”微信公众号（zhidxcom）4月25日消息，两周前华为年度第一款旗舰机P30，同时宣布将操作系统升级为EMUI9.1。 在发布会上，华为推出了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS两大创新亮点。
> 
> 由于发布会时间限制，当时华为仅仅用两页PPT粗略地介绍了这两项技术作用。 据华为方面表示，自发布会后，华为软件OpenLab团队的电话几乎要被打爆了，很多开发者都想要了解方舟编译器更多的信息。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲华为CBG软件部总裁 王成录
> 
> 今天，智东西与少数媒体参与了华为EMUI软件沟通会，会上华为CBG软件部总裁王成录详细介绍了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS两项技术的原理以及研发背后的细节，以及EMUI未来的主攻方向。
> 
> *什么是方舟编译器？*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 分享会一开始，王成录博士先介绍了EMUI演进过程以及近几年来，华为在系统软件上针对用户使用中的痛点问题进行的有针对性的优化。 比如EMUI5.0主要解决安卓系统卡顿问题，EMUI8.2上线了GPU Turbo主攻游戏性能受限问题，EMUI9.0上线了Link Turbo主攻网络覆盖不均问题，EMUI9.1则上线了方舟编译器和超级文件系统EROFS，针对安卓流畅度不足问题。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 当前安卓平台的绝大多数应用是使用Java写的，但在底层，最终真正能让计算机“听懂”并执行的其实是机器语言，也就是由0和1组成的二进制代码。 所以，这中间必须存在着由高级语言到机器语言的转化。
> 
> *一般来说有两种办法：*
> 
> (1)引入一个中间层，其工作的方式是，理解一句Java语句就将其翻译为机器码，让硬件执行一下，称之为解释执行。 这种方式对代码不加筛选，执行效率非常低。
> 
> （2）直接把高级语言翻译成机器语言。 这又有两种方式： 一是在程序运行之前，把高级语言编译为机器语言，称之为 AOT（Ahead of time）编译； 二是，在程序运行后，实时地把高级语言编译为机器语言并执行，称之为 JIT（Just in time） 编译。
> 
> 在安卓5.0之前，安卓采用的是解释执行 + JIT 的方式执行高级语言代码，属于边解释边执行模式，但效率非常低。 随后安卓版本不断迭代，在安卓6.0 阶段推出了虚拟机 ART。
> 
> 目前安卓采用的就是解释执行 + JIT + AOT 的综合模式。
> 
> *那么，编译器又是什么呢？ *编译器就是将计算机高级编程语言转化为机器可执行的机器语言的工具，也就是直接转化为二进制代码。 可以说是一步到位的编译。
> 
> *用方舟编译器做出来的APK，下载到手机上直接就是机器语言，也就是二进制代码，机器直接就可以运行，不需要再做编译了，这是方舟编译器最本质的技术突破。*
> 
> 编译器的研发难不难？ 编译器开发是需要长期大量研发积累，王成录博士也坦言需要“板凳要坐十年冷”。 同时，开发编译器需要研发人员既精通高级语言，对各种框架等非常熟悉，又要对机器语言了如指掌，对研究人员要求非常高。 谷歌生态建立了这么久，其规模非常庞大，其上的框架和、应用等非常多，想要重新做一个适配谷歌生态的编译器，工作量可想而知，是非常巨大的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *华为是如何作出方舟编译器呢？ *据王博士介绍，华为在编译器研发上的积累，可以追溯到2009年，华为海思研发起步时，当时吸引了第一批海内外研究人员加入，创建了编译组。 2013年，华为自研并推出了用于基站的编译器HCC，这也是华为编译器框架构想的正式提出，也是方舟编译器的前身。
> 
> 2014年，Fred Chow（ 周志德）加入华为并担任华为编译器技术首席科学家，建立了方舟编译器的主架构。 2015年华为推出自研编程语言CM，2016年成立编译器与编程语言实验室，2019年华为正式推出方舟编译器。 前前后后共计十年时间，经过了几百位研究人员的努力，投入的资金也有几亿美元了。
> 
> 王成录博士表示，有了方舟编译器优化的安卓系统在DNA上与苹果iOS系统接近了。 华为下一步要做的工作就是推动生态建立，不断将系统进行优化，让用户用上更纯净的安卓软件。
> 
> *方舟编译器的四大技术亮点：*
> 
> *1、是一种多语言联合优化编译器，消除了跨语言调用的开销*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据王成录博士介绍，当前Top级的应用95%以上都采用混合语言模式，涉及多种开发语言。 具体来说是程序的逻辑部分采用Java语言编写，但为了增强安全性、可靠性、兼容性等能力，应用开发者可能会用C语言写库，供Java调用。 Java和C语言之间调用，是一定要通过接口去使用，这就会形成额外的性能开销，而且相比于不需要调用的情况开销很大。
> 
> 而方舟编译器则可以让不同语言代码在程序开发环境中环境中编译成一套语言统一的可执行文件，在硬件的运行环境高效执行。 也就是说，方舟编译器中吸纳了现在安卓生态中的各种主流框架和库，对不同语言做了统一的程序优化，直接编译成机器指令。
> 
> *2、程序运行时无需依赖虚拟机，减少资源占用，并且建立了高效的内存回收机制*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Java语言有非常多的优势，包括跨平台、分布式，安全性高等。 Java语言在设计之初，有一个Java语言开发包，其中有一个非常重要的东西，就是虚拟机。 虚拟机的作用是，无论使用什么样的硬件，都可以将其抽象成Java的运行环境，因此可以实现跨平台，无论是X86、ARM架构，还是CPU的机器都没问题。 虚拟机的出现则带来了一个问题，只要把Java语言开发包装上，虚拟机就一定会分配好，占用额外的系统资源。
> 
> *那么ART虚拟机的作用是什么呢？ *就是运行之前先把编译准备好了，是一种静态编译。 通过引入了JIT编译和AOT编译能解决一部分效率问题，但是对于Java动态特性的部分仍做不到直接编译，还是要解释执行。 Java动态特性是为了降低开发难度，不需要开发者把所有的程序都写好，只要能够运行时实现调用就可以了。 这部分往往只能在运行时进行处理。
> 
> 方舟编译器最大的突破就在这里，把动态的部分全部变为静态编译，其核心是一定要对Java语言动态特性非常深入理解。 “就像一个优秀的翻译官一定对汉语言文学理解的非常到位，然后再对英语理解非常到位。 ”Java是非常庞大的，需要对安卓现有的应用，可能会用到哪些库，这些库之间怎么用理解，需要大量的分析运行状态，才能够将这些动态特性完成提前的编译。 同时由于方舟编译器统一将程序编译为机器语言，所以也是跨硬件平台的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 早期C/C++需要开发者自己管理程序对系统内存的使用和释放，影响开发效率。 Java的虚拟机模式提供了内存GC（垃圾回收）机制，在内存进行全局回收时，所有部分都要停下来，等待回收完成，这是产生随机卡顿的重要原因。
> 
> 方舟编译器则是在编译时，为程序配备及时回收的内存处理机制。 在程序运行的过程中都在实施处理，这是方舟编译器又一个非常重要的技术突破。
> 
> *3、可针对不同应用灵活编译优化，翻译出性能更佳的机器指令*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 一个翻译器做得好不好，重要的衡量标准是能不能给程序带来性能提升。 “编译器和翻译人类语言是一样的，翻译出来不太难，但是要翻译的又快又好就太难了。 ”
> 
> 所以，当方舟编译器整套逻辑通了之后，还需要做大量的优化和调整。 一方面需要对Java语言的了解再深入再细致再重建； 另一方面对机器指令顺序结构理解要更清楚。 这两个匹配的方法越准确，编译器效率越高。 王成录博士表示，“一个好的编译器，开发者一行代码都不需要修改，性能能提升10%到20%”。
> 
> 现有的安卓编译，大部分代码在虚拟机环境运行，其创建遵循同一套“模板”，所以难以作深度的优化。
> 
> 方舟编译器可针对不同应用灵活编译优化，每个应用编译优化方案由开发者自己来定，分别形成不同应用优化后的机器码。
> 
> 王成录博士表示，方舟编译器从立项之初最理想的目标就是不需要开发者更改业务代码，大家只需要通过华为的方舟编译器做重新编译就足够了。 现在可能还需要开发者作一些对接，但很快随着一些应用进入，这个目标很快就能实现。
> 
> *4、开发者学习和使用成本低，打包时即编译*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 方舟编译器的又一亮点是，在应用开发构建的阶段为开发者提供快速的集成编译环境。 而现行安卓系统则是在用户将应用下载后，在终端上实现编译的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据王成录博士介绍，在同一硬件平台上，方舟编译器让系统操作流畅度提升了24%，系统响应速度提升44%，第三方应用操作流畅度提升60%。 在内存回收机制上方舟编译器已经赶超了苹果iOS系统。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 方舟编译器在今年4月随着华为P30系列发布并宣布开源，华为接下已经为方舟编译器制定好了上市计划。 今年8月，在华为终端开发者大会上，华为将开源方舟编译框架代码，供开发者研究参考，11月的绿盟开发者大会上，华为将完整方舟编译器代码开源，让开发者可编译使用。
> 
> *什么是超级文件系统EROFS？*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 随着存储介质的进步，文件系统也在被驱动着演进。 文件系统对磁盘读写效率有着重要影响。 此前，华为曾推出过F2FS，2016年就在华为P9上应用了，而这个是面向用户分区的。 今天要提的超级文件系统EROFS，则是针对系统分区的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 安卓系统采用的模式是EXT4，文件块定长输入，变长输出，导致同一个文件块的内容可能会出现在不同的磁盘块中，读取时造成了浪费。
> 
> *超级文件系统EROFS的特点是： *1、随机读写的性能提升了20%； 2、采用先进的压缩算法，减少了2GB； 3、采用只读模式，让系统更安全。 目前，EROFS文件系统已经开源，并已经合入Linux内核主线，在4.19版本发布。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据王成录博士介绍，这一系统是华为研发人员一行行写出来，100%原创。 其中，王成录博士特别提到了压缩算法，也是华为申请了专利的一项技术。
> 
> 而EROFS文件系统的压缩算法采用的则是文件块变长输入，磁盘块定长输出。 也就是说，将不同长度的文件块压缩成为统一大小的磁盘块，这样做的好处是不存在无效的读取。
> 
> 这样做的好处是，随机读性能平均提升20%。 升级包大小下降约5%-10%，升级时间缩短了约20%。
> 
> *EMUI未来演进的四大方向*
> 
> 在分享会上，智东西问到王博士，未来EMUI的优化方向有哪些时，王博士回答说主要集中在四个方面：
> 
> 第一，基础的性能仍然会持续投资 ，随着硬件的变化，软件的变化，上面应用的变化，对系统资源的应用永远没有够的那一天，所以这个投资还会持续。
> 
> 第二，体验 ，虽然很多消费者对于华为UI吐槽非常多，但确实众口难调。 王博士认为UI的背后一定有科学依据。 “我们现在找到的方向就是人因，我们在使用一个设备的时候一定要考虑设备本身的因素，环境因素和人的因素，这三个因素都考虑全了，在给消费者不同场景下恰当的反馈，这才是最好的体验。 ”
> 
> 什么是好的体验？ 就是手的操作和眼睛看到的，跟大脑期望是协调的这就是好的操作。 现在很多的体验设计是缺少建模的，一定要根据不同的人群年龄段，性别去构建人的模型，看多大的字体更合适，多大的对比度，对这一类的人群是合适的，所以这种模型会构建的越来越完善，变成系统里面UI的算法，在不同场景下就会不一样，这一块华为努力在做。
> 
> 第三，创新， 这个创新指的是，随着应用的不一样，场景的不同，没有必要让所有的应用严格的按照这个软件的过程，一步一步都走完。 打个比方，有个应用运行了无数次了，已经证明是一个非常高质量、安全的应用，就没有必要每次都做那么复杂的处理。
> 
> 第四，中国在软件工程领域非常缺人。 软件开发人员经验的积累，能不能沉淀为工具和平台很关键，在中国没有出现过一个非常优秀的软件工具平台。
> 
> 在会上，王博士还特意提到了生态构建的重要性。 目前，在终端生态构建上，华为已建立三大开发者生态： 以HiAI平台建立AI开发者生态； 以Link Turbo和方舟编译器建立应用生态； 以HiLink和 HiCar建立连接生态。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此外，王成录介绍说，今年Link Turbo将有突破，升级到2.0版本，将带来对更多华为终端与更多应用的支持，让更多用户能享受极速流畅的网络体验。
> 
> *结语： 华为EMUI正在从系统底层进行优化*
> 
> 无论是方舟编译器还是超级文件系统EROFS，都是华为在系统底层进行优化的重要一步。 无论是方舟编译器还是超级文件系统EROFS，都是华为在系统底层进行优化的重要一步。 当然，安卓开发生态建立多年，其优势在于开源和自由，而其劣势则也正是由此带来的无序性发展，导致了终端运行效率低下。 而作为头部的智能手机厂商，华为推出这个内容的初心是想进一步提升安卓系统的流畅性，也是出于自身发展和产品性能和体验提升的考虑。
> 
> 不过，也正如王成录博士所说的那样，华为做方舟编译器是想要帮安卓阵营解决实际问题的，仅仅华为一家之力是不够的，还需要终端厂商、开发者等一起努力。
> 
> https://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2019_04_27_499396.shtml?s=sygdkx




Is Huawei working on its own competing OS to Android?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Well done Huawei! Rip murica lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

oprih said:


> Well done Huawei! Rip murica lol.



*Huawei Launches Site Cloud for the First Time in Russia and Signs MoU with Tower Companies*

Apr 26, 2019

[Moscow, Russia, April 26, 2019] During its first Global 5G Ultra-Lean Site Forum event at the Russia Mobile Network Infrastructure Ecosystem Forum 2019, *Huawei launched its Site Cloud platform in the Russian market. *The platform boosts integration and sharing of resources and the construction of a new Open Site ecosystem.







Huawei launches Site Cloud for the first time in Russia.

Site Cloud integrates current global information about existing sites and potential sites (including public resources such as electrical poles, lamp poles, billboards, and supermarkets) into one integrated platform that allows cloud sharing of site information. When considering where to construct a site, operators can find and select the most suitable site location in Site Cloud, which helps them quickly deploy their networks.

Zhao Lei, Huawei Russia CNBG CEO, said: "As we get ever-closer to the arrival of the 5G era, operators will face many challenges when first deploying 5G networks. These challenges include restricted space and load bearing for sites, difficulty in site acquisition, long deployment cycles, and high operating expenses, among others. Regulators, operators, equipment providers, and tower companies should urgently and actively cooperate to create Open Sites. Only by doing so can they deploy 5G quickly and create mutually beneficial businesses."

Geng Fei, Huawei's Vice President of Wireless and Cloud Core Network Marketing, said: "Huawei is helping Russian network operators construct simplified, green, and upgradeable 5G sites through innovative solutions that include antenna, baseband, radio frequency, energy power, and transmission solutions. At the same time, our launch of Site Cloud in the Russian market will boost resource integration and sharing and create a win-win ecosystem. This will accelerate large-scale deployment of 5G and increase investment efficiency."

During the conference, Huawei's SVP of Eurasia Marketing & Solution Sales, Lu Libo, on behalf of Huawei, signed a MoU with Russian tower operator Service Telecom, Prime Telecom, and pole facility partner Vitrulux to create an alliance that will cooperate on a wide range of site-related issues.






Huawei signs MoU with Russian infrastructure companies.

Meanwhile, the Moscow municipal government also detailed the strategies it has taken to accelerate 5G's deployment based on increasing access to municipal administration resources and simplifying processes. These strategies have further improved social infrastructure, boosted sharing of public resources, and reduced industry investment overlap.

The 2019 Global 5G Ultra-Lean Site Forum has kicked off. The forum will hold high-level conferences in Middle East, Europe, Asia Pacific, Latin America, and Africa. The conferences will provide the industry with a platform for comprehensive, high-level, and multilateral discussions between operators' executives and 5G industry partners.

The Forum aims to allow operators to achieve business success by providing a space for the executives and industry partners to exchange innovative views, share successful experiences, explore sustainable development models for the 5G industry, discuss solutions for business innovation and quick deployment, and examine ways of protecting investments to the highest extent possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*The Prime Minister of Pakistan Meets with the Founder of Huawei in Beijing*

Apr 28, 2019

[Beijing, China, April 28, 2019] The Prime Minister of Pakistan, Imran Khan, has met with Ren Zhengfei, founder of Huawei, in Beijing today. The two sides discussed the development of ICT technologies and how to enhance mutual cooperation in the future.






Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan met with Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei

Imran Khan thanked Huawei for setting up their office in Pakistan and for its continued investments in the country. The Prime Minister said that Huawei may strengthen its collaboration with Pakistan through local manufacturing, technology transfer in such fields as AI and contribute to Pakistan’s economy. Pakistan would welcome Huawei’s investment and facilitate them in doing business.

Ren Zhengfei thanked the Prime Minister for his support to Huawei, adding: "The development of ICT infrastructure is very important for national economic development and a catalyst for attracting foreign investment into Pakistan. Huawei would like to strength the cooperation with industrial community in Pakistan, keep working hard to bridge the digital divide and nurture more ICT professionals in the country.”

Since entering Pakistan in 1998, Huawei has maintained robust growth and contributed to Pakistan’s overall ICT industry development. Today employs about 1,600 people in the country, 91% of whom are Pakistani nationals. In 2018 alone, Huawei spent US$224 million in local procurement, and invested US$10 million to establish a Huawei Technical Support Center which has 800 ICT engineers.

Huawei has also committed to cultivating local talent in Pakistan through programs like the Huawei ICT Academy, through which the company has collaborated with 14 universities across Pakistan to date. Huawei is planning to establish another 8 Huawei ICT Academy and cultivate 3,000 ICT talents in 2019.

***

*Chilean President Sebastián Piñera meeting with Huawei Chairman Liang Hua
*
Apr 28, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, April 28, 2019] Today, the Chairman of Huawei's Board of Directors, Mr. Liang Hua, met with the President of the Republic of Chile, Mr. Sebastián Piñera, in Shenzhen.

During the meeting, the Chilean President expressed his interests in the development of 5G, transpacific submarine fiber optic cable deployment, and the best practices in cyber security and data protection. The president announced plans for open bidding regarding these technologies and said "Huawei is welcome to participate in public tenders."

Huawei Chairman Liang Hua said that Huawei's attention is fixed on ICT infrastructure, and its areas of focus include connectivity, intelligent computing, cloud, and smart devices. Huawei will help Chilean operators take the lead in commercial 5G in Latin America, and accelerate the application of 5G in industries including energy, mining, education, and healthcare. ICT technologies will help drive Chile's digital transformation and promote its economic growth. Huawei will enable Chilean industries to utilize ICT technologies to create a better, digital future.

https://www.huawei.com/en/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei outpaces Apple, Samsung in R&D increase*



0 Comment(s)



Print



E-mailchinadaily.com.cn, April 30, 2019





A visitor tests a Huawei VR device at Mobile World Congress in Barcelona, Spain, Feb 28, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]
Chinese tech giant Huawei reported a 149 percent rise in research and development spending from 2014 to 2018, faster than its counterparts Apple and Samsung, according to a Bloomberg report released last Friday.

The company's R&D expenditure increase was just behind Amazon, which rose 210 percent during the 5-year period.

In 2018, Huawei spent $15.3 billion on technology R&D, ranking in fourth place following Samsung, Google's parent Alphabet and Amazon. Data also showed the company took 14 percent of its annual sales on research last year, the second-highest after Alphabet.

Huawei's R&D spending totaled 480 billion yuan ($71.3 billion) over the past 10 years, according to its annual report. Besides, the tech behemoth achieved 721.2 billion yuan in global sales in 2018, a 19.5 percent increase year-on-year, and net profit reached 59.3 billion yuan, up 25.1 percent compared with a year earlier.

Smartphone sales from the company gained 348.9 billion yuan last year, a 45.1 percent rise year-on-year accounting for 48.4 percent of total revenue.

As of April 15, Huawei has secured 40 commercial contracts for 5G equipment and shipped over 70,000 5G base stations, the company announced at its annual Global Analyst Summit.

The telecoms leader will also invest $300 million annually to support academic research on basic science, technology and technological innovation, said Xu Wenwei, Huawei's director of the board and president of the company's newly established Institute of Strategic Research.

Huawei posted first quarter revenue of 179.7 billion yuan last Monday, a year-on-year growth of 39 percent.

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China Telecom and Huawei Make 5G Shine at Beijing Expo 2019*

Apr 29, 2019

[Beijing, China, April 29, 2019] China Telecom and Huawei are working together to provide an end-to-end 5G network for Beijing Expo 2019, a world horticultural exposition presented by the Bureau International des Expositions and held in Beijing’s Yanqing District. The expo opens on April 29 and runs through October 7, 2019.

Nearly 110 countries and international organizations as well as over 120 non-official exhibitors are participating in the expo, which is a record number of exhibitors. The Beijing Expo is also the first to use 5G technology. China Telecom and Huawei are teaming up to provide an end-to-end 5G network for the expo offering an unprecedented combination of garden art and 5G mobile edge computing(MEC) technology that will provide visitors with a new experience of 360-degree panoramic UHD video VR live broadcasting, 5G+VR live broadcasting, and 5G cloud gaming.

The 360-degree panoramic UHD VR live broadcasting uses cameras on UAVs and ground systems to deliver impressive 360-degree panoramic views of the expo. Due to the restricted bandwidth and long latency, VR may cause people to feel dizzy when playing it. In addition, VR has high requirements on graphics rendering so that servers need to be deployed locally to provide sufficient computing and rendering capabilities. The cloud service processing platform deployed at the network edge is used to achieve high rendering and low latency, in combination with 5G-native ultra-high bandwidth and MEC. The platform processes video images and UHD videos at a high speed to greatly reduce the latency in sending videos back to screens and VR head-mounted displays (HMDs), delivering an immersive panoramic experience for visitors and viewers anytime, anywhere.

Gamers often encounter game lag or freezing when playing traditional games. The 5G cloud gaming deployed in the telecom pavilion at the expo makes full use of 5G MEC to distribute data traffic to the local nodes of the cloud gaming platform for traffic processing and termination, delivering a new gaming experience from the virtual local area network with ultra-low latency and ultra-high bandwidth.

The Beijing Expo leverages ultra-high bandwidth and ultra-low latency of 5G and MEC to deliver a visual experience to visitors that embodies the perfect combination of culture, tourism, and 5G. MEC widely applies to many fields and has a promising future for gaming, health care, education, energy, manufacturing, and other fields. MEC will be a key for digital transformation of carriers.

China Telecom has established long-term cooperation with Huawei in MEC innovation and R&D to jointly promote the development of the MEC industry, broaden the industry ecosystem, and unleash the technology’s business value.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/4/china-telecom-huawei-5g-beijing-expo-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Huawei to challenge Samsung, Apple electronics lead with 5G TV

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Ch...nge-Samsung-Apple-electronics-lead-with-5G-TV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## powastick

I heard US is forcing Huawei for tech transfer as part of the trade deal. Similiar to what happen to Toshiba in the late 1980s.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*Huawei reaches all-time high market share in Q1 2019 *

Hours after IDC published its report on global smartphone shipments, Counterpoint also sent out a press release with its findings. The readings are similar and confirm an ongoing trend - Huawei keeps gaining market share and has just reached an all-time high piece of the shipments pie - whopping 17%.

However, the total shipments are 345 million or 5% less than an year ago, revealing a declining demand for new smartphones.





Huawei was really proud when it became the second biggest smartphone company in the world and announced plans that it wants the top spot by 2021. It looks like the Shenzhen manufacturer is poised to snatch it, unless something catastrophic happens. Looking at Samsung and Apple, they lost respectively 1% and 2% of market share, meaning Huawei devoured smaller competitors.

The rest of the Top 5 is completed by Xiaomi, which kept pretty much the same amount of devices shipped YoY, and Oppo, which saw a 10% increase. The other BBK Electronics’ subsidiary vivo also deserves a mention with the staggering 27% grow.





In absolute numbers, Samsung shipped 72 million phones, Apple moved 42 million iPhones, and Xiaomi, Oppo, and vivo also kept an eight-digit tally. They all account for 245.1 million shipped devices, which is over 70% of the global amount.

The market is clearly marginalizing with every quarter, with former megastars like HTC and Sony nowhere to be seen today, and LG slowly following their path with a 40% drop in just a year.

Source : GSMArena

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> I heard US is forcing Huawei for tech transfer as part of the trade deal. Similiar to what happen to Toshiba in the late 1980s.



I think that's impossible. Unlike Japan, China is not a politically-_dog_ged and leashed country.

The US regime is in desperation mode at the moment. So, I think most of the "deal" will be just going back to the good old days.

Of course, US regime will be given few face-saving promises so that their populist needs are satisfied.

That's the highest favor China will do for the US regime.



cirr said:


> Huawei to challenge Samsung, Apple electronics lead with 5G TV
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Ch...nge-Samsung-Apple-electronics-lead-with-5G-TV



Bring in more competition.

Huawei should never ease up at the moment as there has been immense free advertising by the US regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> I think that's impossible. Unlike Japan, China is not a politically-_dog_ged and leashed country.
> 
> The US regime is in desperation mode at the moment. So, I think most of the "deal" will be just going back to the good old days.
> 
> Of course, US regime will be given few face-saving promises so that their populist needs are satisfied.
> 
> That's the highest favor China will do for the US regime.



Pretty much every evidence indicates that it is China that is in desperation. 

Firstly, China didn't even impose equal sanctions when US imposed tariffs worth 200 Billion USD of imports. Then just to agree to talks, China took back even the actions that it took on agriculture, and car imports. 

All indications are that China is willing to give a lot of concessions here on. 

That you can't see that is just your blindness.


----------



## powastick

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Pretty much every evidence indicates that it is China that is in desperation.
> 
> Firstly, China didn't even impose equal sanctions when US imposed tariffs worth 200 Billion USD of imports. Then just to agree to talks, China took back even the actions that it took on agriculture, and car imports.
> 
> All indications are that China is willing to give a lot of concessions here on.
> 
> That you can't see that is just your blindness.


That would be the fastest way Xi will get deposed. Britain, Germany, Italy, Malaysia, Thailand, India, South Korea and the whole of Eastern Europe have rejected American demands. Why surrender when winning? Besides by 2024
*All US Debt Issuance Will Be Used To Pay For Interest On Debt.*

*



*

China should wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> China should wait.



China will wait. The US is in desperation mode. However, the latest round of talks did not produce much result, as it seems. I guess the process will be dragged on for a while. 

***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Italy rolls out welcome mat for Huawei despite US pressure*

Xinhua | Updated: 2019-05-03 





FILE PHOTO: The Huawei logo is pictured outside Huawei's factory campus in Dongguan, Guangdong province, China, March 25, 2019. [Photo/Agencies]

ROME - Italy is resisting pressure from the United States by allowing Chinese telecommunications equipment maker Huawei Technologies to participate in the rollout of its 5G telecommunications network.

*Last month, Sweden's Ericsson and former Italian state telecommunications monopoly Telecom Italia inaugurated Italy's first 5G-connected airport at Rome's Fiumicino, the country's largest. *But the rollout is just getting started.

During a visit to China in late April, Italian Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte vowed that Huawei would not face any discrimination in Italy. During his visit, Conte met with Huawei Chief Executive Ren Zhengfei in Beijing.

"I told him we have adopted some precautions, some measures to protect our interests and that these demand extremely high levels of security," Conte said, according to Italian media reports. *"But this is not just for Huawei, but for any company looking to join the 5G rollout."*

Shorthand for "fifth generation", 5G refers to high-speed digital cellular networks that can support up to a million devices per square kilometer, compared to only around 4,000 devices per square kilometer for the previous generation service.

According to Raffaele Barberio, founder and director of Key4Biz, an online magazine focusing on the digital economy, the biggest use of 5G technologies is industrial.

There are just a few major companies in the world selling 5G radio hardware and 5G systems for carriers: Huawei and ZTE in China, Finland's Nokia, Samsung in South Korea and Ericsson in Sweden. Huawei is the largest of them, but the company is under scrutiny after the United States said that it would not use Huawei equipment because of security fears, and it encouraged its allies to follow suit.

"Every company has its security risks, every company is trying to do the same thing," Barberio told Xinhua in a recent interview. "But Italy cannot do the rollout without Huawei. The company has a quarter of the patents for 5G technology. If Italy sticks with the European companies it's just Nokia and Ericsson, and the rollout will be slower and the prices higher."

Innocenzo Genna, co-founder of Digit@lians, a network for professionals working in digital fields, agreed with Conte that Huawei should be able to participate in Italy's 5G rollout on equal footing with other multinational companies.

"Huawei's problem is a public relations problem," Genna said on Thursday. "Are there vulnerability risks with Huawei? Yes, there are, but that is true of every company."

Genna said it was important for Italy to be open to Huawei.

"Italy has a unique position among major western countries when it comes to China," Genna said, referring to Italy becoming one of the latest European countries to sign on to China's Belt and Road Initiative.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/2019...n/a/201905/03/WS5ccbb60fa3104842260b9967.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

04.05.2019 01:02:07

*Huawei to build chip plant near Arm in Cambridge*

https://www.ft.com/content/26b6d24e-6d77-11e9-a9a5-351eeaef6d84

@TaiShang

Huawei trademark registration info - lots of divine creatures from The Classic of Mountains and Rivers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to introduce the world's first 5G 8K TV this year: source*

By Pan Zhaoyi - 03-May-2019







Chinese tech giant Huawei is reportedly to unveil the world's first 5G television as early as this year in an attempt to compete in the global high-end consumer electronics market, sources familiar with the plan told the 
Nikkei Asian Review. No official announcement has been made by Huawei so far.


*The TV is said to have a 5G module and an 8K resolution display, which allows the user to download data-heavy contents in ultra-fast speed and watch them with 16 times more pixels than the current 1,080-pixel ultrahigh-definition (UHD) display.*






The LG 8K OLED display at the Appliance and Electronics World Expo in Shanghai, March 14, 2019. /VCG Photo


Compared to the traditional TV connected to the cable box or the optical fiber pipe, the 5G TV will able to stream remote content directly with its 5G modem.

According to 5G.co.uk, the current global TV and video market served by cable, satellite, and IPTV is thought to be worth more than 500 billion U.S. dollars. With the mature 5G technology, the current TV broadcast market is to be revolutionized.

*About 5G TVs*

The wireless connectivity provided by the 5G network makes it possible for TV content to be broadcast on various mobile devices without the need for a Wi-Fi connection.

The TV broadcasts will be available to a range of screen types under ultra-efficient and 10-times-faster speed than that of the mobile broadband.

However, before the 5G TV arrives in people's homes, many other factors in related industries have to pave the way.






The LG 8K OLED display at the Appliance and Electronics World Expo in Shanghai, March 14, 2019. /VCG Photo


Regarding specific 5G TV broadcasting standards, 3GPP, the organization that governs cellular standards, issued a release on October 14, 2017, which provided "improved support for television services to both mobile devices and stationary TV sets over eMBMS (enhanced multimedia broadcast and multicast system over LTE) and unicast," enabling mobile operators to deliver superior television services over their network.

Early this year, the China Media Group (CMG) teamed up with China Mobile, the domestic carrier, and Huawei, to successfully carry out the first test of 4K UHD video transmission using a 5G-based network in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province. 

The 2019 Spring Festival Gala, the most watched TV program in China, was also aired via the 5G network.

Michael Goodman, director of TV and Media Strategies at Strategy Analytics told 5G.co.uk, "Television is already being transformed by new digital services like Netflix and Amazon. The arrival of 5G TV wireless services could herald another wave of TV disruption through the 2020s and beyond."

Huawei did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514d3245444e34457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China Telecom & Huawei Jointly Complete the World's First End-to-End 5G SA Voice & Video Call*

5/6/2019





Recently, China Telecom and Huawei jointly completed the world's first voice and video call on a 5G SA network in China Telecom Intelligent Network and Terminal Research Institute.

In this test, Huawei 5G SA mobile phones and network devices are used from end to end, including 5G smartphones with HiSilicon Balong 5000 chips, wireless base stations, 5G core networks and IMS device. The network architecture and service procedures are the same as those of a commercial network. The phone number can be directly dialed and answered. The QoS of the call is guaranteed, and user experience is better than that when a 5G CPE or VoIP soft client is used. This achievement marks the next phase of end-to-end 5G commercial applications by China Telecom.

In 5G voice services, UEs use VoNR within 5G coverage areas and use VoLTE in 4G coverage areas. EPS fallback allows 5G UEs to camp on 5G NR but provides voice services on 4G networks. When a UE initiates a voice call, it hands over to the 4G network to use voice services through VoLTE. EPS fallback provides a transition solution for voice services during early deployments of 5G, prior to native support of VoNR as the industry matures. This time, China Telecom has tested EPS fallback. The test results show that voice calls as a basic service in 5G communications have become mature for commercial use.




The UE accesses the 5G network and registers with the IMS.​
5G will support new services such as ultra-large bandwidth services, ultra-low latency services, and massive connection services. However, voice services are still indispensable. Since this year, China Telecom has made rapid progress in 5G commercial tests and made significant achievements in commercial use of 5G, to lay foundations for commercializing 5G and delivering an ultimate service experience to subscribers.

— Jay Liu, Senior Marketing Manager, Cloud Core Product Line, Huawei Technologies Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei sole Q1 standout for global smartphones*

By Zhang Jie | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-07 





A Huawei P30 Series smartphone is on display at a Huawei store in Xianyang, Shaanxi province, April 13, 2019. [Photo/IC]

Huawei is the only highlight among global smartphone vendors in the first quarter of 2019, as the company experienced strong positive growth in shipments and market share despite market headwinds, market research firm IDC said in its quarterly report on April 30.

Huawei shipped 59.1 million smartphones and saw year-on-year growth of 50.3 percent, surpassing Apple to place second in global market share, claiming 19 percent in the first quarter of 2019, according to market research firm IDC.

IDC said the smartphone market is still facing challenges with shipments declining 6.6 percent year-on-year to 310.8 million units in the first quarter of this year, which marked the sixth consecutive quarter of negative growth.

The pending arrival of 5G handsets could have consumers waiting until both the networks and devices are ready for prime time in 2020, said Anthony Scarsella, research manager with IDC's Worldwide Quarterly Mobile Phone Tracker.

Samsung remains the largest smartphone vendor in the world, with its shipments reaching 71.9 million and its market share accounting for 23.1 percent in the first quarter.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201905/07/WS5cd0f3b9a3104842260ba400.html

@long_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Hosted the First Flash Forum in China, Announcing Framework of Application-Aware Storage*

May 09, 2019

[Beijing, China, May 9, 2019] Huawei held the first Huawei Flash Technology Forum in Beijing. Aiming to take a look into the future development of flash and forge a win-win industry ecosystem, Huawei proposed an application-aware storage concept and shed some light on the future SSD development.

Huawei proposed an open application-aware storage framework, called the Framework of Application-aware Storage (FAS). FAS provides a one-stop solution that addresses the data structure and protocol disparity between different layers of the flash ecosystem. This solution implements application awareness and intelligent adaptation at the bottom layer, allowing SSDs at the bottom layer to sense the data type (hot, warm, cold) and size of the upper layer and adapt intelligently. The solution removes the bottlenecks of enterprise-grade SSD application performance, improves customers' service experience with storage applications, and greatly reduces infrastructure costs.

In addition, Huawei proposed a new standard for future SSDs. Currently, the industry has a wide array of server form factors, leading to vastly varying requirements for SSDs. Huawei now proposed the PALM SSD standard, which features larger capacity, higher performance, and better ease of use, reducing construction and operation costs for customers.

At present, the storage industry is undergoing tremendous changes. With the development and wide application of new flash technologies, the flash industry is facing new opportunities and challenges. The forum focused on the research of Huawei's self-developed SSD flash technologies and applications. It also provided a platform for ecosystem collaboration and communication to explore new flash technologies as well as the latest trends in the flash industry.






Zhao Chunhui, General Manager of Intelligent Accelerator Components, Huawei Intelligent Computing Business Dept

Zhao Chunhui, General Manager of Intelligent Accelerator Components, Huawei Intelligent Computing Business Dept, said that Huawei is building all-scenario intelligent computing solutions based on a wide range of proprietary core chips. Huawei introduces the intelligent acceleration engine into its servers to implement intelligent offload for compute, storage, and network protocols. The intelligent acceleration engine boosts service experience, reduces operation costs, and increases return on investment (ROI).

As an important part of the intelligent acceleration engine, Huawei's intelligent SSD controller chip integrates algorithms optimized for applications to provide superior data medium and deliver new levels of application acceleration capabilities.

A tireless innovator in the technology forefront, Huawei was the industry's first to put forth the concept of FAS. Huawei works with industry partners to forge the advancement of the flash industry and empower enterprise customers with more intelligent, convenient, and efficient storage application experience.

For more information about Huawei intelligent computing products and solutions, visit: e.huawei.com/en/solutions/hic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*All-Optical Networks Will Drive Innovation in Ultra-HD Video Services*

May 09, 2019


[China, Guangzhou, May 9, 2019] At the 2019 World Conference on Ultra HD Video (4K/8K) Industry, Huawei released its all-optical network architecture for ultra-high definition (UHD) video services. This architecture will help build a simplified network with gigabit access, E2E optical hard pipe, and intelligent O&M. It aims to enable a premium UHD video service experience and promote prosperity in the UHD video industry.

The global video industry has entered a new era of development, which will bring about revolutionary innovations in visual experiences. Video services have evolved from standard definition to high definition to 4K/8K to VR and even holographic videos. UHD video will become a mainstream service in the future, and the entire UHD industry ecosystem is booming. In China, 4K content exceeds 10,000 hours, the penetration rate of 4K TVs has exceeded 70%, and the number of mainstream platform applications for global VR exceeds 6,000. However, there are still huge challenges brought by UHD video services in the network industry. 4K live broadcasts and comfortable VR require bandwidth greater than 200 Mbps and an E2E delay of less than 20 ms with zero packet loss. This is more demanding than any previous home network service.






Kevin Huang, Chief Marketing Officer of Huawei Transmission & Access Product Line, spoke at the 2019 World Conference on Ultra HD Video (4K/8K) Industry

Kevin Huang, Chief Marketing Officer of Huawei Transmission & Access Product Line, said: "The entire industry chain needs to work together to accelerate technological innovation and promote the prosperity of the UHD industry. As a world-leading ICT infrastructure provider, Huawei has developed the Optical Networking 2.0 (ON2.0) strategy to build all-optical networks that fully support innovative ultra-HD video services, aiming to promote the prosperity of the whole industry." Specifically, the strategy involves the following three aspects:

Realize gigabit access networks by leveraging 10G PON and home Wi-Fi innovations. Using Huawei's end-to-end 10G PON solution, operators can ensure gigabit high-speed access for every home user. In addition, algorithm optimization and dual-band steering can reduce Wi-Fi interference between neighboring channels and improve home Wi-Fi access quality. Currently, Huawei’s 10G PON OLT can support 16,000 online 4K home users at the same time. Huawei's innovative 10G PON ONT supports 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz dual-band Wi-Fi, with an access latency less than 7 ms.

Construct dynamic hard pipes to ensure the E2E bearer quality for different video services. Based on 10G PON OLT hard slice isolation, dynamic OTN channel construction, cloud-and-network synergy, and on-demand bearer, a complete video service bearer channel can be built to carry live broadcast services, interactive services, and common video services separately in multiple paths. By cooperating with China Mobile (Guangdong), Huawei has developed the OTN 4K premium live broadcast solution with zero packet loss, network delay of less than 10 ms, and a delay jitter of less than 5 ms, enabling a premium E2E experience for 4K live broadcast services.

Introduce a full-lifecycle automatic management platform to implement intelligent O&M for video services. Based on artificial intelligence, big data, and cloud technology innovation, a smart brain can be built for all-optical networks to implement automatic network lifecycle management and ensure that video services can be visualized, managed, and predicted for optimal experience. Based on Huawei's Network Cloud Engine (NCE), operators can visualize the quality of video services in real time and improve network O&M efficiency by 30%.

As a conclusion to his speech, Kevin Huang said: "The prosperity of the UHD video industry depends on cooperation across the entire industry chain. Huawei will stick to win-win cooperation with all partners to open up a blue ocean market worth a trillion dollars in the UHD video industry."

Currently, Huawei has participated in many global UHD video industry organizations such as CUVA, BBF, and WFA, and launched the Ultra-HD Video Industry Action Plan together with industry partners. The VR OpenLab industry cooperation plan pioneered by Huawei has also attracted 63 partners to jointly promote the Cloud VR industry.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/5/all-optical-networks-ultra-hd-video-services

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*华为将发布新云计算数据库产品：挑战甲骨文、微软 *

发布 _/ _2019年5月13日 9:33 PM
据新浪科技今天（13日）上午报道，华为即将向甲骨文、微软和SAP等巨头主导的企业软件领域发动其规模最大的一场攻势。

知情人士透露，华为计划于5月15日在北京发布新的*云计算数据库*产品。一位华为管理人员还匿名透露，该公司最初将瞄准本土市场，因为他们更有希望在国内吸引客户。

http://www.zaobao.com/realtime/china/story20190513-956146

@TaiShang


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Huawei will launch a new cloud database product to challenge Oracle - Huawei Central*




By DENG LI
Posted on May 13, 2019

HUAWEI is a tech giant in the field of telecom and already taken growth in cloud-based industry solution but now the company is planning to launch its own cloud database product to capture a new market and to confront cloud database dominator, Oracle.

Huawei’s R&D budget reaches $15.3 billion, Outspends Apple

According to a report from THEINFORMATION, Huawei is planning to unveil its new cloud database product at an event scheduled on May 15 in Beijing, China.

This step by Huawei is its biggest ever attempt to expand into an area of enterprise solution software currently dominated by Western giants including Oracle, Microsoft, and SAP.

A Huawei manager spoke to the source and revealed that the company will initially target the domestic market where it has a better chance of attracting more customers.

He also said that Huawei’s new cloud DB product focuses on enabling enterprise customers to manage their own data using Artificial Intelligence (AI) and the product has reportedly been developed by the Huawei’s database research group – Gauss.

It can be said that Huawei’s first batch of new database solution will only be available for the Chinese market but the company is approaching towards opportunities ahead of them and will expand this product in the overseas markets which lead us the industry.

Last week, Oracle China suddenly closed its Chinese R&D center and fired more than 900 peoples, industry insiders said that Oracle’ large scale layoff is politically motivated, while the company is yet to respond in this matter.

At a time like this Huawei’s entry in this cloud database business targets Oracles share in the industry and to take a good start.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *Huawei will launch a new cloud database product to challenge Oracle - Huawei Central*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By DENG LI
> Posted on May 13, 2019
> 
> HUAWEI is a tech giant in the field of telecom and already taken growth in cloud-based industry solution but now the company is planning to launch its own cloud database product to capture a new market and to confront cloud database dominator, Oracle.
> 
> Huawei’s R&D budget reaches $15.3 billion, Outspends Apple
> 
> According to a report from THEINFORMATION, Huawei is planning to unveil its new cloud database product at an event scheduled on May 15 in Beijing, China.
> 
> This step by Huawei is its biggest ever attempt to expand into an area of enterprise solution software currently dominated by Western giants including Oracle, Microsoft, and SAP.
> 
> A Huawei manager spoke to the source and revealed that the company will initially target the domestic market where it has a better chance of attracting more customers.
> 
> He also said that Huawei’s new cloud DB product focuses on enabling enterprise customers to manage their own data using Artificial Intelligence (AI) and the product has reportedly been developed by the Huawei’s database research group – Gauss.
> 
> It can be said that Huawei’s first batch of new database solution will only be available for the Chinese market but the company is approaching towards opportunities ahead of them and will expand this product in the overseas markets which lead us the industry.
> 
> Last week, Oracle China suddenly closed its Chinese R&D center and fired more than 900 peoples, industry insiders said that Oracle’ large scale layoff is politically motivated, while the company is yet to respond in this matter.
> 
> At a time like this Huawei’s entry in this cloud database business targets Oracles share in the industry and to take a good start.



*华为发布全球首款AI-Native数据库GaussDB0*

2019-05-15 10:50:06 来源：观察者网

（观察者网讯 文|陈兴华）5月15日，华为在北京发布了人工智能原生（AI-Native）数据库*GaussDB*和分布式存储*FusionStorage 8.0*。

发布会上，华为常务董事、ICT战略与Marketing总裁汪涛表示，人类正在进入智能时代，数据成为新的生产资料，智能成为新的生产力，异构、智能和融合的数据库将成为金融、政府、电信等各行业数据基础设施的关键支柱。






汪涛提出：“华为此次面向全球发布AI-Native数据库GaussDB，提升华为云能力，充分发挥X86、ARM、GPU、NPU等多样性算力优势，持续推进AI战略，积极构筑产业生态，并与合作伙伴一起迈向智能时代。”

华为方面介绍，作为全球首款AI-Native数据库，*GaussDB有两大革命性突破*：

*第一，首次将AI技术融入分布式数据库的全生命周期，实现自运维、自管理、自调优、故障自诊断和自愈。*在交易、分析和混合负载场景下，基于最优化理论，首创基于深度强化学习的自调优算法，调优性能比业界提升60%以上;

*第二，通过异构计算创新框架充分发挥多种算力优势，在权威标准测试集TPC-DS上，性能比业界提升50%。*

此外，GaussDB支持本地部署、私有云、公有云等多种场景。在华为云上，GaussDB为金融、互联网、物流、教育、汽车等行业客户提供全功能、高性能的云上数据仓库服务。






华为常务董事、ICT战略与Marketing总裁汪涛

此外，*华为还称其发布的分布式存储FusionStorage 8.0业界性能第一。针对存储系统性能、规模、可管理性等更高要求，FusionStorage 8.0实现三大创新突破*：

*第一，分布式存储性能业界第一。*单节点性能高达16.8万每秒读写速度（IOPS）和1毫秒以内时延，在业界标准测试SPC-1中排名第一，首次让分布式存储也可以承载企业关键应用。

*第二，首次实现一套存储同时支持块、文件、对象、HDFS协议，一套存储可支撑一个数据中心。*

*第三，率先将人工智能技术融入存储全生命周期管理，从资源规划、业务发放、系统调优、风险预测、故障定位等方面实现智能运维管理。*

华为方面称，目前华为GaussDB数据库和FusionInsight大数据解决方案已经应用于全球 60 个国家及地区，服务 1500 多个客户，拥有 500 多家商业合作伙伴，并广泛应用于金融、运营商、政府、能源、医疗、制造、交通等多个行业。

另外，华为云已经发布了13款数据库服务；华为FusionStorage已服务超过1500家客户，在IDC 2018年中国区软件定义存储市场份额报告中，华为稳居第一。

华为全球产业展望(GIV)报告显示，全球数据量将从2018年32.5ZB快速增长到2025年的180ZB。对于企业，AI算力需求每三个月增长一倍，AI应用率到2025年将达80%。

华为方面表示，在人工智能算力、算法、算据三大核心领域，华为持续压强式投入、不断创新并取得新突破。并围绕计算、存储和数据处理三个领域，与合作伙伴重定义数据基础设施，助力各行业加速迈向智能时代。

*附王涛演讲全文：*

女士们、先生们，分析师和媒体朋友们，大家上午好！

非常高兴和大家见面，也非常荣幸再次有机会和大家沟通，我谨代表华为公司，热烈欢迎大家莅临华为“数据库与存储产品发布会”！

2017年，华为公司发布新的愿景使命：把数字世界带入每个人、每个家庭、每个组织，构建万物互联的智能世界。与客户伙伴一起，构建万物互联的智能世界成为我们长期不断的追求，而数据基础设施是加速智能世界到来的核心驱动力。我今天的主题将围绕“迈向智能时代，重定义数据基础设施”展开。

人类社会正从农业经济、工业经济快速进入数字经济时代。根据华为《全球产业展望GIV》预测，全球数据量将从2018年的32.5ZB快速增长到2025年的180ZB。海量的数据带来了巨大的挑战，也孕育了前所未有的机遇。AI的广泛使用，使数据的潜在价值更容易被发现，极大提升企业在数字经济时代的竞争力。根据牛津经济研究院的分析，数字经济的增长率是全球经济增长率的2.5倍；数字经济的投资收益率为非数字经济的6.7倍；到2025年，数字经济规模将高达23万亿美金。数字经济已成为全球经济增长的新引擎。*数据成为新生产资料，智能成为新生产力。*

当前，千行百业正在加速智能化进程，而越来越多的企业已经意识到数据基础设施是智能化成功的关键。*数据基础设施通过计算资源、存储资源和数据处理平台三个部分分别解决数据的计算、存储和分析。*接下来，我将通过几个行业案例让大家了解“数据+智能”如何改变各行各业，并创造新的产业价值和社会价值。

*“数据+智能”改变各行各业*

“数据+智能”正在支撑自动驾驶领域的海量数据高效处理。比如，L5级别的自动驾驶，每辆车每天产生数据64TB，从开发到量产需积累100亿公里以上的自动驾驶里程经验、过程中将产生数据超50EB。华为云自动驾驶云服务Octopus覆盖提供3万个虚拟场景仿真测试，让模型训练速度提升80%，开发周期从“月”缩短到“周”。

“数据+智能”也应用在金融安全领域。金融风控要求处理时间小于100毫秒，而传统金融风控平台，根本无法满足百毫秒内业务需求。基于大数据、内存计算和人工智能技术的华为金融实时风控解决方案能实现千万维度数据量，30毫秒内完成风控计算。2018年，这套系统帮助招行减少交易损失5000千多万美元，降低风险发生率83%。

还有一个有趣的例子，2018年，中国西部的青海实现连续9天清洁能源供电，所有用电均来自水电、太阳能以及风电等清洁能源，创造了新的世界纪录。这背后是电力供应与市场用电需求的精准匹配，华为与青海电力公司共建了大数据中心，通过发电、配电和用电三方数据共享和分析，实现发用电预测准确率达到97%以上。令人兴奋的是，青海省计划到2030年建成100%可再生能源电力系统，实现全年365天清洁能源供电。

此外， “数据+智能”正在保护我们的生态环境。在哥斯达黎加热带雨林中，Rainforests公司部署的太阳能雨林监听设备覆盖了2,500平方公里的雨林区域。借助华为云的海量数据存储和智能分析能力，对纷繁复杂的雨林音频进行实时处理和精准识别，第一时间分辨出电锯和卡车的噪音，阻止盗伐行为。接下来我们看一段视频。

*围绕计算、存储和数据处理，重定义数据基础设施*

*数据基础设施建设是各行各业加速智能化进程的必由之路。*当前，只有不到2%的企业数据被保存，而其中得到分析利用的不足10%，数据价值没有得到充分释放。业务与数据的多样性，驱动计算的多样性，单一的计算架构无法满足多场景、多数据类型的处理需求。例如，用CPU处理图像、神经网络等数据模型，功耗巨大、但算力只发挥不到系统的20%。有效使用多计算架构共存的异构平台，是解决算力稀缺且昂贵的关键。过去十年，随着企业应用的快速发展，IT系统形成一个个孤岛，数据无法共享，资源不能流动，管理和扩展复杂，存储效率问题凸显。传统数据分析平台无法适配AI引擎，不支持实时流处理，数据的价值没有得到充分挖掘。

智能时代，企业需要更快、更智能的数据基础设施。*华为围绕计算、存储和数据处理三个领域重定义数据基础设施，助力各行业加速迈向智能时代。*在计算领域，华为引领多样性计算，推动计算架构多样性发展，让算力更充裕更经济；在存储领域，为应对存储效率低、管理复杂的问题，华为重定义存储架构，大幅提升效率，引领存储智能化；在数据处理平台领域，为应对更实时和智能的需求分析，华为重定义数据处理平台，让分析更智能，加速实现数据价值。

首先，我们来了解华为如何引领多样性计算。华为推动计算架构从以X86+GPU为主的单一计算架构到以X86+GPU+ARM64+NPU为主的异构计算架构快速发展。基于X86架构，华为引入AI管理和智能加速能力，率先推出了智能服务器FusionServer Pro；基于ARM64打造了业界性能最强的泰山服务器；基于Ascend芯片的Atlas智能计算，实现了业界首个端边云协同的人工智能平台。

*重定义数据处理平台，让分析更智能，加速实现数据价值*

华为在数据处理领域持续战略投资，并不断创新突破。传统企业数据处理以结构化数据为主，数据库+BI应用为主要模式；智能时代，数据处理从结构化数据向结构化+非结构化的多样性数据处理转变，以云和分布式技术为驱动力，数据库+大数据+AI相结合的现代数据处理平台成为主流。

*华为围绕异构、智能、融合三大方向重定义数据处理平台*：异构是指华为数据库可以在X86、ARM、GPU、NPU多样性算力下运行，实现性能最优；智能是指将AI技术引入数据库，大幅提升数据库自动化管理和优化能力；融合是指打通大数据、数据库与AI处理三大功能模块，实现多系统协同计算与多样性数据融合分析，实现企业数据价值最大化。

目前华为提供全生命周期、全栈大数据平台服务。基于广泛认知的数据库生态，截止目前华为云共发布4大类13个数据库服务；基于全栈全场景AI解决方案，截止目前华为共发布有59个服务，160+的功能，实现“用得起、用得好、用得放心”的普惠AI；面向AI开发者，华为发布ModelArts一站式AI开发平台，降低人工智能使用门槛。在斯坦福大学发布的DAWNBench排名中，ModelArts获得AI训练和推理的双世界第一。华为将持续投资、推动数据处理平台的研发与创新，为客户提供更加丰富的数据库产品与服务。

*发布全球首款AI-Native数据库GaussDB*

*今天，我代表华为公司正式发布全球首款AI-Native数据库GaussDB，这也是业界第一款支持ARM的企业级数据库。*

作为全球首款AI-Native数据库，GaussDB有两大革命性突破：第一，首次将人工智能技术引入数据库的全生命周期流程，实现自运维、自管理、自调优和故障自诊断。在交易、分析和混合负载场景下，基于最优化理论，首创深度强化学习自调优算法，把业界平均性能提升60%。第二，支持异构计算，充分发挥X86/ARM/GPU/NPU多样性算力优势，最大化数据库性能，在权威标准测试集TPC-DS上，华为GaussDB排名第一。此外，GaussDB支持本地部署、私有云、公有云等多种场景。在华为云上，GaussDB为金融、互联网、物流、教育、汽车等行业客户提供全功能、高性能的云上数据仓服务。稍后我的同事将为大家介绍GaussDB的详细内容。

*发布新一代智能分布式存储FusionStorage 8.0*

*存储也是数据基础设施的重要组成部分，我代表华为公司正式发布第二款产品：新一代智能分布式存储FusionStorage 8.0。*

应对数据量激增、数据类型多样化、实时性数据分析三大挑战，需要更大规模的存储和更快的业务响应，同时更需要智能化的运维管理。新一代智能分布式存储FusionStorage 8.0通过重定义存储架构，从“Storage for AI”和“AI in Storage”两个维度实现效率大幅提升，引领存储智能化。

首先，“Storage for AI”通过融合共享，避免数据多次拷贝，让AI分析更高效。FusionStorage 8.0创造性的将块，文件，对象，HDFS四种存储服务融合，打通数据孤岛，解决了多样性数据共享问题；同时，FusionStorage8.0通过协议融合，实现了多种协议共享数据源，节省数据无效搬移时间，让分析更高效。其次，“AI in Storage”率先将AI融入存储全生命周期管理，从资源规划、业务发放、系统调优、风险预测、故障定位等方面实现智能运维。

华为围绕计算、存储和数据处理三个方面重定义数据基础设施：引领多样性计算，让算力更充裕更经济；重定义存储架构，大幅提升效率，引领存储智能化；重定义数据处理平台，让分析更智能，加速实现数据价值。*创新是华为产品研发的核心文化，我们将持续发挥“联接+计算+云”的协同优势，引领ICT产业发展，打造智能时代的发动机！*

https://www.guancha.cn/ChanJing/2019_05_15_501662_s.shtml

*Huawei Launches AI-Native Database*

*Advancing Further in AI to Redefine Data Infrastructure*

2019.05.15

[Beijing, May 15, 2019] Following the announcement of its AI strategy and full-stack, all-scenario AI solutions in 2018, Huawei launched the AI-Native database GaussDB and the highest-performance distributed storage FusionStorage 8.0 today in Beijing. The aim of this launch is to redefine data infrastructure through a Data + Intelligence strategy.

"Humanity is entering the age of an intelligent world," said David Wang, Huawei Executive Director of the Board and President of ICT Strategy & Marketing. "Data is the new factor of production, and intelligence the new productivity. Heterogeneous, intelligent, and converged databases will become the key data infrastructure of the financial, government, and telecoms industries."

Committed to building a fully connected, intelligent world, Huawei is a major contributor to ICT infrastructure and smart devices. The leading ICT product and solutions provider continues to invest and innovate in AI computing power, algorithms, and labeled data with many breakthroughs. Mr. Wang added, "AI-Native database GaussDB will help enhance HUAWEI CLOUD’s capabilities and fully unleash the power of diversified computing, which includes x86, ARM, GPU, and NPU computing. We aim to continuously push our AI strategy forward and foster a complete computing ecosystem. Together with our partners, we will move further towards the intelligent world."

At the launch event, Mr. Wang also reiterated Huawei's commitment to advancing intelligent industries by innovating together with customers and partners and building a data industry ecosystem on the principles of openness, collaboration, and shared success.

GaussDB: The world's first AI-Native database

GaussDB represents two major breakthroughs:

First, GaussDB pioneers the embedding of AI capabilities into the full lifecycle of distributed databases, making their self-O&M, self-tuning, self-diagnosis, and self-healing possible. In online analytical processing (OLAP), online transaction processing (OLTP), and hybrid transaction/analytical processing (HTAP) scenarios, GaussDB uses the optimality theory to create the industry's first reinforcement learning self-tuning algorithm, improving tuning performance by over 60%.

Secondly, thanks to its innovative heterogeneous computing framework, GaussDB harnesses the power of diversified computing, including x86, ARM, GPU, and NPU computing. In the TPC-DS benchmark test, GaussDB ranked No.1 in terms of performance, 50% higher than the industry average.

GaussDB supports multiple deployment scenarios, including local deployment and deployment on private or public clouds. On HUAWEI CLOUD, GaussDB provides a full spectrum of high-performance data warehouse services for customers in financial, Internet, logistics, education, and automotive industries.

FusionStorage 8.0: The world’s highest-performance distributed storage

The intelligent world will raise standards even higher for the performance, scale, and manageability of storage systems. In response, FusionStorage 8.0 offers three innovative features:

First, FusionStorage 8.0 boasts the industry's highest distributed storage performance. In the SPC-1 test, FusionStorage 8.0’s read-write performance per node reached 168,000 IOPS in 1ms, powering distributed storage for the first time to support critical enterprise applications.

Secondly, FusionStorage 8.0 simultaneously supports block, file, object, and Hadoop Distributed File System (HDFS) protocols, allowing a single storage system to manage an entire data center.

Thirdly, FusionStorage 8.0 integrates AI into full-lifecycle storage management, from resource planning and service provisioning, to system optimization, risk prediction, and fault location.

An industry ecosystem of openness, collaboration, and shared success

Huawei has redefined data infrastructure from computing, storage, and data processing. It leads diversified computing to make computing power more accessible and affordable. By redefining storage architecture, Huawei helps to increase storage efficiency and lead the way to intelligent storage. And a redefined data processing platform will make data analytics more intelligent and unleash the data of value faster.

So far, Huawei's GaussDB and FusionInsight big data solutions have been deployed in 60 countries and regions, serving over 1,500 customers. These two solutions have been adopted by over 500 business partners, and are widely used in industries such as finance, telecoms, government, energy, healthcare, manufacturing, and transportation. HUAWEI CLOUD has launched 13 database services, including data warehouse services on the cloud for industry customers. Huawei FusionStorage was the market leader according to the IDC's software-defined storage market share report in 2018.

Upholding the principles of openness, collaboration, and shared success, Huawei actively works with customers and partners to foster a database and storage industry ecosystem consisting of industry applications, platforms and tools, and standards organizations and communities.

To this end, Huawei has established long-term partnerships with independent software vendors, including iSSTech, DCITS, DHC Software, E-Hualu, Yonyou, and AsiaInfo, to pursue data applications in vertical industries. Huawei has conducted innovations in platforms and tools with partners such as Fanruan Software, ARM, Veritas, and China Standard Software. It is also an active contributor to standards organizations and communities, including OpenSDS, China Artificial Intelligence Industry Alliance, Open Compute Project, OpenStack, and Cloud Native Computing Foundation.

The Huawei _Global Industry Vision_ (GIV) predicts that global data volume will increase from 32.5 ZB in 2018 to 180 ZB in 2025. Enterprise demand for AI computing power doubles every three months, and AI adoption will rise to 80% by 2025. Looking to the future intelligent world, Huawei will continue to invest and innovate, and work with partners to redefine data infrastructure. Together, they aim to build a complete ecosystem for diversified computing and make intelligent industries a reality.

https://www.huawei.com/us/press-events/news/2019/5/huawei-launches-ai-native-database

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Launches World's First AI-Native Database*

TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAY 15 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei Launches World's First AI-Native Database

(Yicai Global) May 15 -- Huawei has showcased *the world's first AI-native database GaussDB*, as well as its new cloud computing product FusionStorage 8.0, aiming to redefine the data infrastructure sector with more powerful and affordable technologies.

GaussDB will help Huawei unleash the power of diversified computing, David Wang, executive director of the board and president of ICT strategy and marketing, said in a statement released today from the launch event. 

"Heterogeneous, intelligent, and converged databases will become the key data infrastructure of the financial, government, and telecoms industries," Wang said. GaussDB improves the computing capacity of the current average of databases by one-half, according to a TPC-DS benchmark test.

Huawei's GaussDB and FusionInsight big data solutions have already been deployed in 60 countries and regions, serving over 1,500 customers in the fields of financial, internet, logistics, education, and automotive, according to the Shenzhen-based firm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to set up ICT academy at Uganda's top university*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-14 21:15:03|Editor: Li Xia

KAMPALA, May 14 (Xinhua) -- Chinese telecommunication giant Huawei on Tuesday signed an agreement with Uganda's Makerere University to set up an Information Communication Technology (ICT) academy at the institution.

The academy, which will start operation next month after the lecturers who will be teaching get certified by Huawei, will offer hands-on training, promote ICT industry technology certification, and develop ICT industry talent and a strong learning ecosystem, said Huawei in a statement issued here.

The academy will run as a non-commercial cooperation project between Huawei and universities, colleges and other educational institutions all over the world.

Over 1,000 university students across the country would benefit from the project, said Liu Jiawei, Huawei's Managing Director for Uganda.

"Huawei has so far cooperated with more than 300 universities around the world and educates more than 10,000 students every year," said Liu.

Frank Tumwebaze, Ugandan minister of ICT and national guidance, thanked Huawei for its consistent skilling and talent nurturing of Ugandans, noting that the initiative is in line with the digital strategy of transforming Uganda into a middle income country.

After establishing the academy at Makerere University, it will move on to establish others in different universities across the country, according to Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*70% of Huawei's Researchers Don't Work on Hardware, Marketing Chief Says*

ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : MAY 15 2019/SOURCE : YICAI

(Yicai Global) May 15 -- *At 70 percent, most of Huawei's 90,000 researchers are devoted to software, although the telecoms giant is known for its hardware including phones*, David Wang, executive director of the board and president of ICT strategy and marketing, said in a statement today.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/70...do-not-work-on-hardware-marketing-chief-says-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

The coming time is gonna be really challenging for Huawei. I just read that America will even force foreign companies to severe their ties with Huawei. That will be really tough. Huawei can still survive a ban from American components directly. But Huawei is not going to survive a cut off from other Korean, Japanese, European vendors and their components.


----------



## Mohrenn

TaiShang said:


> *70% of Huawei's Researchers Don't Work on Hardware, Marketing Chief Says*
> 
> ZHANG YUSHUO
> DATE : MAY 15 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> (Yicai Global) May 15 -- *At 70 percent, most of Huawei's 90,000 researchers are devoted to software, although the telecoms giant is known for its hardware including phones*, David Wang, executive director of the board and president of ICT strategy and marketing, said in a statement today.
> 
> https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/70...do-not-work-on-hardware-marketing-chief-says-


 
They should think about using some of the to create a new UI for their phones then, one of the few downsides constantly pointed out everytime a new phone comes out and yet they still do nothing and about it. Hopefully they got something in the works.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Mohrenn said:


> They should think about using some of the to create a new UI for their phones then, one of the few downsides constantly pointed out everytime a new phone comes out and yet they still do nothing and about it. Hopefully they got something in the works.



Huawei EMUI in Chinese is OK. I am not sure about English version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Huawei's Hisilicon says it has long been preparing for US ban scenario*

Reuters•May 17, 2019

SHANGHAI, May 17 (Reuters) - Huawei subsidiary Hisilicon said that it had long been anticipating the possibility that the firm could one day be unable to obtain chips and technology from the United States and had prepared to soften any impact.

Hisilicon, which mainly produces chip designs for its Chinese parent's equipment, made the comments in letters issued from the company's president's office that were published in Chinese state media on Friday. Huawei confirmed the authenticity of the comments to Reuters.


*华为海思总裁深夜发文：科技自立，保密柜里的备胎芯片“全部转正”*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> *Huawei's Hisilicon says it has long been preparing for US ban scenario*
> 
> Reuters•May 17, 2019
> 
> SHANGHAI, May 17 (Reuters) - Huawei subsidiary Hisilicon said that it had long been anticipating the possibility that the firm could one day be unable to obtain chips and technology from the United States and had prepared to soften any impact.
> 
> Hisilicon, which mainly produces chip designs for its Chinese parent's equipment, made the comments in letters issued from the company's president's office that were published in Chinese state media on Friday. Huawei confirmed the authenticity of the comments to Reuters.
> 
> 
> *华为海思总裁深夜发文：科技自立，保密柜里的备胎芯片“全部转正”*
> View attachment 560476



I see doubling of HiSilicon sales within 2 years. 

Chinese suppliers using Huawei technology to meet Huawei's need will replace current US suppliers to Chinese firms such as ZTE.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei Stocks Rise in Slow Morning After Unit Claims Spare Chips Are Ample*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : MAY 17 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






Huawei Stocks Rise in Slow Morning After Unit Claims Spare Chips Are Ample​
(Yicai Global) May 17 -- Shares related to Huawei Technologies rose during a tepid morning in China's mainland bourses, after the firm's chip affiliate HiSilicon sought to assure its workers that it has prepared a "spare tire" to cope with the US selling ban of supplies. 

HiSilicon has prepared for the extreme situation that US technologies would not be not available and it has started using its backup options to continue normal operations, He Tingbo, president of the Shenzhen-based semiconductor unit, said in a letter to employees. 

The Shanghai Composite Index remained flat at 2,955.77 this morning. The Shenzhen Component Index rose 0.1 percent to 9,299.46. The ChiNext Index was up 0.3 percent at 1,537.45. 

US President Donald Trump declared on May 15 a national emergency over threats against US technologies and added Huawei to a list of firms that from now on will have a harder time securing supplies. 

Rare earth firms, soybean farmers, and electronic cigarette makers also logged modest gains in the morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *Huawei Stocks Rise in Slow Morning After Unit Claims Spare Chips Are Ample*
> ZHANG YUSHUO
> DATE : MAY 17 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei Stocks Rise in Slow Morning After Unit Claims Spare Chips Are Ample​
> (Yicai Global) May 17 -- Shares related to Huawei Technologies rose during a tepid morning in China's mainland bourses, after the firm's chip affiliate HiSilicon sought to assure its workers that it has prepared a "spare tire" to cope with the US selling ban of supplies.
> 
> HiSilicon has prepared for the extreme situation that US technologies would not be not available and it has started using its backup options to continue normal operations, He Tingbo, president of the Shenzhen-based semiconductor unit, said in a letter to employees.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index remained flat at 2,955.77 this morning. The Shenzhen Component Index rose 0.1 percent to 9,299.46. The ChiNext Index was up 0.3 percent at 1,537.45.
> 
> US President Donald Trump declared on May 15 a national emergency over threats against US technologies and added Huawei to a list of firms that from now on will have a harder time securing supplies.
> 
> Rare earth firms, soybean farmers, and electronic cigarette makers also logged modest gains in the morning.




But what about when the stocks are over? 

They will get over in a year, so what is the plan to replace American components.


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei’s chip unit says it prepared years ago for doomsday scenario of US tech ban | South China Morning Post*

Huawei chip unit HiSilicon said it anticipated US may cut off access to advanced components and technology
Backup plan should ensure continuity of supply for most of Huawei’s products, HiSilicon president says in memo
Li Tao 
Iris Deng 
Published: 1:20pm, 17 May, 2019

Years ago when Huawei’s wholly owned semiconductor unit drew up its contingency plans, executives discussed the various doomsday scenarios that could deal a death blow to the group. One such scenario was the US cutting off access to advanced chips and technology.

Though hopeful that it would never happen, HiSilicon devoted significant resources to building a backup to ensure the survival of the group, according to a memo by Teresa He Tingbo, the company president.

With the US putting Huawei and its affiliates on a trade blacklist, that backup plan is being put to use and will “ensure the strategic safety of most of the company’s products and the continuous supply of most products”, He said, in what is one of the most detailed public description of a contingency plan.

Written in emotive language, the memo was one of the top trending topics on Twitter-like social media platform Weibo on Friday. Most of the posts expressed support for Huawei, though it is not possible to verify whether they were made by independent users. Huawei confirmed the authenticity of the memo but declined to provide further comment.

The trade blacklist would require Huawei and its affiliates to obtain approval from the US government to buy from American companies. On the same day, US President Donald Trump signed an executive order barring the use of telecommunications equipment from companies that are deemed a threat to national security, clearing the way for an outright US ban on products made by Huawei, though the order did not name China or Chinese companies specifically.

The US has expressed concerns that Huawei would act as an agent for the Chinese government and that its equipment would pose a threat to US civilian and military communications infrastructure, and that of its allies. China has said that the US was unfairly suppressing a Chinese company, while Huawei has suggested previously that actions against the company were prompted by the US realising it was lagging behind in a crucial race for 5G, seen by many as the foundation upon which advanced technologies such as artificial intelligence are built upon.

In Friday’s memo, HiSilicon’s He compared the efforts to create a “spare tire” to being the “most tragic and heroic Long March in the history of science and technology”, the Long March being a reference to the 10,000-kilometre (6,000 miles) trek of the Chinese communists in the 1930s.

Through HiSilicon, Shenzhen-based Huawei has been developing its own chipsets for use in its smartphone and networking products, which are considered Intel and Qualcomm alternatives, while the company confirmed in March that it has developed its own operating systems (OS) for smartphones and computers in case those provided by US technology firms are no longer available.

Huawei has been stockpiling critical US components for almost a year, according to separate reports by research houses Haitong and Canalys. The move was to ensure it can continue making its products that rely on core technology from US suppliers such as Intel and Qualcomm.

Support for the company poured in on China’s social media on Friday morning with “HiSilicon’s midnight internal letter” becoming one of the top trending topics on Weibo, attracting more than 210 million views and 98,000 posts in a few hours.

“I cried when reading this. This is so inspiring and reminds me of the spirits of those unnamed scientists who developed the nuclear weapons. Go Huawei! Go China!” a Weibo user named “YichenForever” wrote.

Another posting, by “TaihuXianA”, said that “Huawei is visionary and worthy of our respect,” one of the most upvoted comments. Yet another user, “WozaiDujieWanghou”, proposed boycotting Apple in retaliation for the US action on Huawei.

Some posts cast doubt on HiSilicon’s assertion it can function without US technology.

One Weibo user named “AichangChungtianli” raised doubts about Huawei’s true ability to achieve its visions. “You cannot make a thing without the software from the US. Who gave you the courage?”

Huawei’s crosstown competitor ZTE Corp was added to the Entity List in March 2016, though the BIS suspended the restrictions just over two weeks later after ZTE agreed to cooperate with a US government investigation into the company’s alleged violations of US sanctions and export control laws. In March 2017, ZTE reached a US$1.19 billion civil and criminal settlement with the US government, which lifted an earlier denial order that prevented it from buying US products. The imposition of the denial order brought ZTE to the brink of collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

prices of American suppliers of Huawei dropped:










Shares of Skyworks, Qorvo and Xilinx fell 6.06 per cent, 7.14 per cent and 7.27 per cent, respectively.

while the Chinese chip makers all rose:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Let me ask again, where is Chinese response to US sanctions and tariffs? Just until recently, people here used to boast that China can kick out this company and that company. All are silent now. 

Where is Chinese retaliation? 

It seems that China has totally capitulated. 

Loosing a tech behemoth like Huawei will be a HUGE loss for China.


----------



## Offshore

cirr said:


> I see doubling of HiSilicon sales within 2 years.
> 
> Chinese suppliers using Huawei technology to meet Huawei's need will replace current US suppliers to Chinese firms such as ZTE.


what do you think of this article? 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/tall-chip-tale-huaweis-backup-plans-leave-experts-unconvinced.618944/


----------



## the_messenger

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Let me ask again, where is Chinese response to US sanctions and tariffs? Just until recently, people here used to boast that China can kick out this company and that company. All are silent now.
> 
> Where is Chinese retaliation?
> 
> It seems that China has totally capitulated.
> 
> Loosing a tech behemoth like Huawei will be a HUGE loss for China.



If they can not retaliate, they would not change the talk process and agree to the deal already. People were talking about trade deal 2 weeks ago, remember?
The answer is, they can, or they believe they can.
The worst thing is to completely retaliate, so what? Trump may have another temp because due to Chinese retaliation, US people will rally behind him.
Even he lost the election, so what ? the next president will still go nuclear because there is no way out.


----------



## hirobo2

yusheng said:


> prices of American suppliers of Huawei dropped:
> 
> View attachment 560526
> 
> View attachment 560527
> 
> 
> Shares of Skyworks, Qorvo and Xilinx fell 6.06 per cent, 7.14 per cent and 7.27 per cent, respectively.
> 
> while the Chinese chip makers all rose:
> View attachment 560528
> View attachment 560529
> View attachment 560530



Which charting program is this? I like the color scheme and style!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohrenn

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Let me ask again, where is Chinese response to US sanctions and tariffs? Just until recently, people here used to boast that China can kick out this company and that company. All are silent now.
> 
> Where is Chinese retaliation?
> 
> It seems that China has totally capitulated.
> 
> Loosing a tech behemoth like Huawei will be a HUGE loss for China.



Don't try to look dumber than you are, it's too early to say that China won't retaliate, and even if they didn't retaliate it doesn't mean they capitulated, capitulating would mean accepting US demands.


----------



## yusheng

hirobo2 said:


> Which charting program is this? I like the color scheme and style!


it is one of the smartphone app ,they are too alike, you can try

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei’s HiSilicon makes global call for doctoral degree holders*

Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/19 






Photo: IC

HiSilicon, the semiconductor arm of China's Huawei Technologies, has launched a global talent hunt to accelerate new technology research and development (R&D) in a bid to build up its lead in the information communications technology (ICT) sector and beyond.

On a Sunday notice posted on its WeChat account, HiSilicon listed a total of 31 top engineering lines with specific descriptions. 

The lines include engineers engaged in artificial intelligence (AI), autonomous driving algorithm, computer vision algorithm, graphics sensor and digital chipsets.

An industry analyst surnamed Li told the Global Times Sunday that *Huawei is going all out in the R&D of Internet of Things (IoT), AI, cloud database and the sixth-generation of hyper-fast networks.*

All the HiSilicon top lines are open to students who are reading for a doctoral degree and will graduate from domestic universities between September 1 this year and the end of next year, as well as those from overseas universities whose graduation dates fall between the start of this year and the end of next year.

Their workplaces are major Chinese cities including Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen and Dongguan in South China's Guangdong Province, Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu Province, Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei Province, Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province, Xi'an, capital of Northwest China's Shaanxi Province, as well as Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang Province, said the notice.

Huawei did not respond to a Global Times interview request about the salaries for the positions.

*A Chinese netizen named Jianrencengai, who's an undergraduate majoring in mathematics and telecommunications, said on Weibo that he wished to join the HiSilicon team in the future and contribute his efforts.*

The US Commerce Department said Wednesday it is adding Huawei and 70 of its affiliates to its Entity List, which will ban the Chinese telecom giant from buying parts and components from US companies without US government approval.

In an internal letter seen by the Global Times on Friday, He Tingbo, president of HiSilicon, said it has been preparing for this scenario for a very long time. It has a backup plan as the company years ago made assumptions about the need for survival under extreme conditions.

"All our backup products are now being put to use our long-term efforts will ensure continuous product supply," He said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1150654.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei: Existing devices still get updates, support*
By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-20 16:37
















Visitors are attracted by products at Huawei stand at the International Funkausstellung 2017, the world's leading trade show for consumer electronics and home appliances, in Berlin, Sept 2, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

Huawei Technologies Co said on Monday that it will continue to provide security updates and after-sales services to all its existing Huawei and Honor brand smartphone and tablet products, covering those that have been sold and that are still in stock globally.

The statement came after Alphabet's Google confirmed on Monday that it has restricted Huawei's access to updates of its Android operating system and some mobile services as it complies with the US ban on Huawei.

Huawei said it has made substantial contributions to the development and growth of Android around the world.

"As one of Android's key global partners, we have worked closely with their open-source platform to develop an ecosystem that has benefited both users and the industry," Huawei added.

"We will continue to build a safe and sustainable software ecosystem, in order to provide the best experience for all users globally," the company said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei’s ON2.0 Leads the Commercial Use of All-Optical Networks in Partnership with Operators Worldwide*

May 20, 2019

[Nice, France, May 20, 2019] Richard Jin, President of Huawei’s Transmission and Access Product Line, shared updates on the *commercial use of Huawei’s ON2.0 solution with more than 200 customers worldwide *during Huawei's Sixth Optical Network Innovation Forum.






Richard Jin, President of Huawei’s Transmission and Access Product Line, spoke at Huawei's sixth Optical Network Innovation Forum

At Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2019, Huawei officially unveiled the concept of ON2.0, which features new speed, new sites, and new smart O&M to build experience-centric next-generation optical networks, helping operators to offer optical networks as a service and transform transmission networks from connectivity-centric to experience-centric, thereby enabling operator business success. Currently, Huawei’s ON2.0 solution has been implemented globally in the optical transport network field.


New speed: Huawei's Super 200G solution has over 80 commercial deployments around the world. In addition, Huawei is working with leading operators in spectrum expansion. Huawei has cooperated with operators in Asia and Europe to achieve Super C-Band innovation, increasing the effective spectral width by 50% compared with the traditional C band.
New sites: OXC, the world’s first commercialized all-optical cross-connect solution, has been put into commercial use by multiple operators to provide all-optical interconnection for hundreds of super core nodes around the world. At the same time, Huawei's OSN 9800 M series and OSN 1800 series support the extension of OTN to the metro network. More than 60% of OTNs have been moved to COs in China, and that number exceeds 50% in Europe.
New smart O&M: Huawei has worked closely with 38 operators around the world to develop OTN premium private lines and help operators achieve revenue growth. In the meantime, Huawei, together with leading operators in China and Europe, has completed joint innovation in Optical Intelligence by introducing AI into optical networks to predict faults on optical networks and better anticipate future network resource requirements, improving O&M efficiency and marking a critical step towards zero-touch optical networks.
Richard Jin said that "Looking to the future, the bandwidth potential of optical fibers is infinite. In a fully-connected 5G era, Huawei proposes to redefine the optical industry. Massive connectivity will promote the continuous expansion of optical networks. When optical transport networks are moved from CO nodes to sites, the number of optical connections increases 10-fold; when optical connections extend from homes to rooms and from machine to machine, the number of optical connections will increase 100 fold. Optical networks will evolve from all-optical access to all-optical connectivity, which will increase the market space of optical networks from $30B to $100B. ON2.0 is on, and Huawei will continue to work with worldwide operators and seize the $100B market window of opportunity during the transformation towards all-optical connectivity and build next-generation optical networks for the 5G era."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Boosts Experienced Hires at HiSilicon Chip Unit*

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : MAY 21 2019/SOURCE : YICAI

(Yicai Global) May 21 -- Huawei's chip unit HiSilicon is bolstering its online recruitment of experienced talent, according to the firm's job postings on its WeChat account.

HiSilicon is recruiting engineers in chip, software, algorithm, research, optical devices and storage fields. The unit is looking to fill 28 positions through social recruitment, up from eight as of the end of last month. 

The positions are located in Shenzhen, Shanghai, Beijing, Chengdu, Wuhan, Xi'an, Hangzhou, Nanjing, Suzhou and Dongguan.

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*[Thailand's] PTT and Huawei Sign MoU to Collaborate on Innovative Technology*

PTT-Huawei Innovation Campus to Open at EECi

May 22, 2019







PTT and Huawei MOU Signing Ceremony

[Shenzhen, China, May 22, 2019] Mr. Wittawat Svasti-Xuto (center left), Chief Technology and Engineering Officer, PTT Public Co., Ltd., and Mr. David Sun (center right), Vice President, Enterprise Business Group, Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd., jointly finalized a Memorandum of Understanding to establish the PTT-Huawei Innovation Campus at the Eastern Economic Corridor for Innovation (EECi) in Thailand. This MoU will explore the collaboration of both companies in areas such as Connectivity, Communication System, Smart Campus, Artificial Intelligence, Video Analytics Solution, Solar Energy and any potential areas for collaboration. Also present during the ceremony in Shenzhen, China, were Mrs. Hongsri Charoenvaravoot (left), Executive Vice President, EECi @ Wangchan Valley Project, PTT Public Co., Ltd., and Mr. Ji Xiang (right), President of Global Energy Industry, Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.






Huawei executives led by Mr. Ji Xiang (11th from left), President of Global Energy Industry welcomed Mr. Siri Jirapongphan (12th from left), Minister of Energy of Thailand, Mr. Krairit Euchukanonchai (13th from left), Chairman of the Board of Directors, PTT Public Company Limited and other executives during the visit to Huawei’s Headquarters in Shenzhen, China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Trump just gave Huawei international recognition. 
@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei 5G unlocks potential of VR in China*

(Xinhua) 09:20, May 26, 2019






_People experience a Cloud VR game in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, April 26, 2019. (Xinhua)_

BEIJING, May 24 (Xinhua) -- The ongoing International Horticultural Exhibition 2019 Beijing, situated at the foot of the Great Wall, is covered by 5G network provided by Huawei.

With data transferred in real-time via 5G technology, visitors can wear VR glasses to see a bird's-eye view of the 503-hectare park provided by camera-carrying drones.

VR projects are mushrooming in China. Huawei believes that 5G technology will provide its customers with unprecedented experience with new products and services.

Among the 10 5G application cases the Chinese tech giant released earlier in a report titled "5G unlocks a world of opportunities," VR pops up as the first as a "killer" technology.

*5G, GAME CHANGER*

VR is not a new concept for Chinese. VR arcades and kiosks have been springing up in cities all over the country.

In Beijing, one can spend 100 yuan (about 14.8 U.S. dollars) to play the latest VR game Beat Saber for three rounds at VR kiosks in many department stores.

However, latency, a delay in the network, is by far the major obstacle for stable VR experience. Rendering, the process in which a computer processes data to produce and display an image, is another vexing bottleneck in VR projects.

Under 5G, the overall latency is 5 to 8 milliseconds, much shorter than the 20 milliseconds benchmark for rendering a nausea-free VR experience, said Jin Yuzhi, president of Huawei Transmission Network Product Line.

Meanwhile, a VR system renders the scene on a remote server and stream it to the headset, eliminating the need for a powerful CPU and making the VR experience more affordable, Jin said.

Ren Zhengfei, founder and president of Huawei, recently reiterated his confidence in the company's leading position in 5G development and its faith in supporting 5G-based applications.

The U.S. restrictions will not affect Huawei's high-end products, particularly in the 5G sector, said Ren in an interview with Chinese media.

Ren said Huawei should not be restricted just because of its leading technology position. "Our work is to benefit the whole of humankind," he said.

*VR ECOSYSTEM*

China is trying to build a new industry ecosystem with concerted efforts to boost the development of VR, as one of the key application scenarios in the 5G era.

The Chinese authorities have noted that scientific and technological innovation holds the key to development, and VR will be part of the picture.

Mobile carriers, content providers and developers are expecting to make VR more accessible to the public.

Last year, all China's three major mobile carriers, namely China Mobile, China Unicom and China Telecom, said VR is expected to be among the first 5G services, hoping to incorporate VR into many aspects of daily life like health care, schools, public services, entertainment and more.

In January, Huawei released the 5G Cloud VR in China.

"On the eve of the exponential growth of 5G, this service can nurture a large number of Cloud VR applications," said Peter Zhou, chief marketing officer for Huawei Wireless Solution.

*POTENTIAL UNLEASHED*

A report by the Global System for Mobile Communications Association said China would become the world's largest 5G market, with 460 million users of the 5G networks by 2025.

China's VR market expanded 164 percent year on year to reach 16 billion yuan in 2017. The market is likely to exceed 90 billion yuan by 2020, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

Sun Wenbo, chief executive officer of LetinVR, a VR company based in Beijing, believed 5G will be a game changer as the technology provides users with stable high quality VR experience, and makes application of VR more easier in such fields as education, eSports, live broadcast, and remote business collaboration, among others.

In April, surgeons in the city of Gaozhou in Guangdong Province successfully conducted cardiac surgery with help from experts 400 km away who monitored the process with a VR model of the patient's heart on a live feed via a 5G network.

In Sichuan Province, some hospitals plan to have VR broadcast in the newborn intensive care unit, allowing anxious parents to "stand by" their babies anytime they want.

Reliable high-speed 5G networks enable complex inter-platform coordination, giving all participants in the ecosystem the ability to deploy innovations and service updates in a continuous cycle, Sun said.

"In VR, if mobile carriers, content providers and developers are a team, Huawei is our team leader," Sun said.





A man experiences a 5G Cloud VR rowing machine developed by Huawei in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, April 16, 2019. (Xinhua)





Children try 5G+VR headsets at Guangdong Science Center in Guangzhou, south China's Guangdong Province, May 19, 2019. (Xinhua)





People try a 5G+VR headset for a tourist experience in south China's Guangdong Province, May 19, 2019. (Xinhua)






Medical staff of the Shitai County People's Hospital conduct an endoscopic surgery under the guidance from experts of the Second Hospital of Anhui Medical University (AMU) through a 5G-supported remote collaborative operating platform in Shitai, east China's Anhui Province, May 10, 2019. (Xinhua/Xu Minhao)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Ren Zhengfei: Many of the technologies we are developing, the Americans have not yet begun*
China Economic Net 2019-05-27 07:56:55
Source: Daily Economic News

On May 21, Huawei founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei accepted an exclusive interview with CCTV reporter CC Dong from the Central Radio and Television Administration. At 21:30 on the evening of May 26, the interview was broadcast on the CCTV news channel "Face to Face" program.

Less than ten hours later, at 6 am Beijing time today (27th), Ren Zhengfei also appeared on the Bloomberg TV show on the other side of the ocean. Every Xiaobian (micro-signal: nbdnews) noticed that this broadcast was an interview clip taken by Ren Zhengfei at Huawei headquarters on the 25th.





Bloomberg TV live screenshot

Considering that before this, he has been interviewed by Japanese media and group visits by domestic media. In such a high-density and high-intensity interview in just a few months, after Ren Zhengfei founded Huawei in 1987, it was almost never seen.

In the words of Bai Yansong, the host of CCTV, "Before more than 120 days ago, the situation he faced was the house under the jurisdiction of his daughter Meng Zhouzhou. Now, Huawei is under house arrest by some countries."

In the face of the current situation, CCTV reporter Dong Qian bluntly asked questions in an interview. "Is Huawei the most dangerous and difficult time?"





Image source: CCTV video screenshot

In the face of such a rather sharp issue, Ren Zhengfei gave a series of exciting and wonderful answers.

At 6 am on the 27th, Beijing time, Bloomberg TV broadcasted an interview with Mr. Tom McKenzie, an Asia-Pacific reporter, at the Huawei headquarters. After the interview, Mackenzie also told the host of the New York studio that he was deeply impressed by the calmness of the total weightlifting.

Ren Zhengfei is impressed by American reporters

On the 27th, the Bloomberg Daybreak section of Bloomberg Television's Asia-Pacific early news broadcast the first time that Ren Zhengfei was interviewed.





Bloomberg TV live screenshot

At the beginning of the column, the reporter sitting in the Beijing studio, Tom Mackenzie, told the host of the New York headquarters that he was deeply impressed by Ren Zhengfei’s temperament during the interview.

"In the eyes of our outsiders, Huawei seems to be facing the same moments of life and death, but the impression given to me is very relaxed and calm. He is also very talkative. We talked a lot of topics and he has nothing to say, knowing nothing."

When talking about Trump’s decision on the ban, Ren Zhengfei laughed. In his opinion, many of Trump’s tweets were ridiculous and contradictory and could not be justified.

"The United States has never bought anything from me. How can I talk to me? I want to buy it in the future. I don't necessarily sell it to him. There is no need to talk about this situation. I will ignore Trump, then he also looks for it. No one is coming to negotiate."

Then, Mackenzie threw a sharp question: Some people in the world believe that Huawei's development achievements are derived from the theft of American technology. What do you think of this view?

Ren Zhengfei said that

"Then I am stealing the technology of the United States tomorrow, because (the things that Huawei is doing now) the United States has not made it. Where can I steal his technology?

It is more likely that the United States is stealing our technology, because we are currently ahead of the United States. If we are backward, then Trump will not hit us so hard. He hit us because we advanced him to fight. ”

Mackenzie later suggested that there were concerns that China would impose sanctions on Apple products as a counter-attack. Ren Zhengfei firmly said that it will never!

"If there is (this kind of situation), I must be the first to object. Apple is the world's greatest company, there is no apple to show the Internet world, and we can not appreciate the beauty of the world.

Apple is also our teacher. As a student, why should we go to the teacher? I will never do this. ”





Image source: Mackenzie personal Twitter account

Mackenzie also expressed his deep impression on Ren Zhengfei's broad mind and open mind.

In the face of an interview with CCTV reporters, Ren Zhengfei talked for 150 minutes and answered questions in various aspects in more detail.

Huawei is now at its best, ready to fight for a long time.

CCTV Moderator: When many people know that I am coming to interview you, they all hope that the first question I ask is, is Huawei the most dangerous and difficult time?

Ren Zhengfei: No, when the Meng Zhouzhou incident did not happen, our company was at the most dangerous moment. Everyone has money in their pockets, disobeying distribution, and not willing to work in hard places. This is a dangerous state.

Now, our company is full of excitement, eradicating mediocrity, and fighting power. How did we get to the most dangerous time at this time? It should be at its best.





Image source: CCTV live screenshot

CCTV Moderator: How are you going to face the long-standing Sino-US trade frictions in the future?

Ren Zhengfei: We are prepared to fight a protracted war. We are not prepared to make short-term assaults. If we fight for a long time, we will probably be stronger.

Not worried about Meng Zhouzhou, she is going to read a "Prisoner in Prison"

CCTV moderator: This time in this context, you are not worried about her future?

Ren Zhengfei: Don't worry. Because now my daughter is also very optimistic, she is self-study five or six homework, she is going to read a "doctor in prison" to come out and complete this doctoral degree in prison.

She is not idle, she is very busy every day. Every time I call, her mother answers the phone or her husband answers the phone and says that she is very busy. I said that I was too busy to pick up the phone. She said that she was very busy and very fulfilling.





Image source: Huawei for the picture

CCTV host: Where is she now?

Ren Zhengfei: In Vancouver, under house arrest. She is under house arrest and not imprisoned. She is surrounded by police, but life is still free.

CCTV moderator: If she continues this situation for a long time.

Ren Zhengfei: The key US and Canada are the rule of law. You have to prove through evidence that she is guilty. We are completely in the right place, and the world is sensational. The main headline of Canada’s largest newspaper headline reads that the Meng’s night boat incident is a typical national violation. Just like the headline of our People’s Daily is written about this incident, do you think that we are not rational, will people write such things?

Hai Si was a hero. He went home to have a wife’s praise.

CCTV presenter: Hai Si has been almost like a hero in the minds of everyone in recent times.

Ren Zhengfei: It was originally a hero. How much do you want their medals to take? How high is this rank and how much income is in all aspects. I asked them, they said they were unknown. I said that the money is less? Quite a lot. That's it.

CCTV moderator: Why do you want to use the standard of money to ask?

Ren Zhengfei: Just kidding, they also want to publicize it, not allowed. Their mobile phone research and development people also ran to the stage to give a speech, we criticized, honestly go back to the research room, do not go to the community to talk about, let them engage in sales, do not talk about your research and development.

CCTV host: Why?

Ren Zhengfei: Working hard, not doing well, what is the result of Zhang Yang?

CCTV moderator: If they are always squatting, can they prove that they are doing well or not doing well?

Ren Zhengfei: How can they lie? Going back to his wife to praise him, his wife went out to buy a few bags a day, and came back and said that you can see this package is not good, isn’t it to praise him? He doesn't earn so much money, what does his wife buy to buy?

CCTV host: The outside world does not know.

Ren Zhengfei: Why do you know the outside world? I don't think it needs to be known outside. Those who go to the country to receive the awards are not true inventors. They will not let the real inventors go to the awards, and they will stupidly put his photos on the Internet. You see that the photos of He Tingbo are fake on the Internet. I have often seen it recently that her photos are real in a small amount, and most of the time she is not her.





Huawei Director, President of Hisilicone, President of 2012 Lab He Tingbo Photo source: Huawei official website

CCTV moderator: Others call it a spare tire. They also call themselves a spare tire. What do you call them?

Ren Zhengfei: They are not asked to have spare tires. They are the same departments as our market system and R&D system. They are usually getting wages and getting bonuses. Everyone is wearing the same red flowers.

Almost sold to American companies

CCTV moderator: Just in 2004 or even earlier, Sino-US relations are all normal, and the international supply chain is all right. Why do you expect that if the world is not normal?

Ren Zhengfei: I said this thing. We used to sell the company to a US company for 10 billion US dollars. Because we all know that we will collide with the United States when we continue to develop, and we must collide.

When it was sold to others, the contract was signed and all the procedures were completed. Then we put on the flower clothes, run on the beach, run the game, and play table tennis. But the board of directors of the US company changed that week, and the new chairman rejected the acquisition. So good, let's talk back and we will sell it again.





Financial Times related reports

I am a surrender and a compromise in our company. I want to let everything happen. The young radicals are determined not to sell. I said that after ten years and the United States encountered on the hill, we must not fight their bayonets. When they climbed the southern slope, they climbed with beef and coffee. We climbed the slope with dry food. It might not be as good as the mountains. We must have thoughts. Prepare and prepare a spare tire plan.

Some people say that 5G will split into two standards in the future? I don't think so. Because humans have finally unified a standard and serve the common global cloud society, the two standards are two clouds, which are difficult to blend.

Under such a premise, the United States today hit us down from the north slope, and we slid down a little bit of snow and climbed up the slope. But one day, the two armies will climb to the top of the mountain. At this time, we will never fight with the Americans, we will hug, we cheer, for the human digital, information service victory conference, a variety of standard victory teachers, our ideal is to serve humanity, not to make money, but Isn't it better to eliminate others? Is it better to be able to serve humanity together?

I never want to be a hero.

CCTV moderator: When the United States is in a downturn, I feel that you are a national hero. Would you like to accept such a title?

Ren Zhengfei: Do not accept, bear. I am not a hero at all, I never want to be a hero. At any time we are doing a commercial thing, the sale of goods does not represent a political attitude.

How to buy an Apple mobile phone is not patriotic? How can I see this? That is still open to people. Commodities are commodities, and goods are made up of personal preferences. There is no relationship at all. Media hype is sometimes extreme, and radical ideas are prone to populism, which is not good for a country.





Image source: CCTV video screenshot

CCTV presenter: Then, do you think that you want the people to face a company like Huawei with a mentality?

Ren Zhengfei: I don't need it. I hope they don't have a mentality. They are quiet and honest. They should do what they do. It is a contribution to the country for the country to produce a potato. To say a word, waste other people's ears, right?

Poorly poor teachers

The fundamental problem is the level of science and technology education.

CCTV presenter: Your parents have told you not to be a teacher for the rest of your life.

Ren Zhengfei: Yes.

CCTV moderator: But you look back at your life and have been paying attention to education almost all the time. Why?

Ren Zhengfei: Because my parents are rural teachers, my parents told us that this life is not allowed to be a teacher. We are not allowed to be a choice for our life. But we are not allowed to be teachers in this life. We are very impressed. Sure enough, we did not have a teacher later.

But the teacher is the engineer of the human soul. What if there is no teacher? The problem is to change the policy for teachers. So I said that we can't be poor and poor teachers, that is to say, we must invest in the future, just like our strategic investment. The amount of money we give to the professors every year is huge.

If our country is also like education, education is also the future of the country. If our education is like Japan, like Northern Europe, like Germany, like this, then what is our country worried about the competition with the United States? This year, I can't do it. I will come out with a few excellent people next year, and I will lead and rush to Shangganling. If our teachers are not treated well, children and excellent people are not willing to be teachers. It will only be a Matthew effect, getting worse and worse. Good people are willing to be teachers, and they will only get better and better.

CCTV moderator: We have put this education background a little wider. If education is such a status quo, how can we face the Sino-US trade dispute that is likely to continue now and in the future?

Ren Zhengfei: I think that the fundamental problem of Sino-US trade is the level of science and technology education. The country must be open to have a future. However, opening up must be to keep fit, and the ultimate in physical fitness is to have a cultural quality.

CCTV moderator: So I can understand why you are reperposing Sino-US trade disputes in everyone. In the context of this concern, when you are in the future of Huawei, you don't care about this. What you care about is our education.

Ren Zhengfei: Yes, Huawei's future does not need to think about it. The people below us should think clearly. They just want to get my support. I don't need to worry about Huawei's too many things. I am already awkward at Huawei. This is why people come to ask you if you count, don't ask me, I don't know.

(This article is based on CCTV News "face to face" program, Bloomberg TV Bloomberg Daybreak program, etc., without the speaker review)
*央视、彭博接连专访！任正非：华为现在做的东西，美国还没有做出来呢*
中国经济网 2019-05-27 07:56:55
来源：每日经济新闻

5月21日，华为创始人兼CEO任正非接受了中央广播电视总台央视记者董倩的专访。5月26日晚21：30，这段采访内容在央视新闻频道《面对面》节目播出。

在不到十小时后，北京时间今天（27日）凌晨6点，任正非又“亮相”大洋彼岸的彭博电视台节目。每经小编（微信号：nbdnews）注意到，这次播放的是任正非25日在华为总部接受的采访片段。





彭博电视台直播截图

考虑到在此之前，他曾接受日本媒体的采访和国内媒体的群访等。短短几个月内如此高密度、高强度接受采访，在任正非1987年创办华为之后，几乎是从来没有出现过的情况。

用央视主持人白岩松的话讲，“120多天之前，他面临的局面是女儿孟晚舟被有的国家软禁；而现在，华为被有的国家硬禁。”

面对当下时局，央视记者董倩在专访中直截了当地提问，“华为是不是已经到了最危险、最为难的时候？”





图片来源：央视视频截图

面对这样颇为犀利的问题，任正非给出了一连串振奋人心的精彩回答。

而在北京时间27日凌晨6点，彭博电视台播放了亚太区记者汤姆·麦肯齐在华为总部对任正非的采访片段。麦肯齐在采访后也对纽约演播室的主持人表示，他被任总“举重若轻”的沉稳气度给深深折服了。

任正非气度打动美国记者

在27日，彭博电视台亚太早段新闻Bloomberg Daybreak栏目第一时间播出了任正非接受采访的片段。





彭博电视台直播截图

栏目一开始，坐在北京演播室的记者汤姆·麦肯齐便对纽约总部主持人表示，他在采访期间为任正非举重若轻的气质深深折服。

“在我们外人看来，华为好像面临着生死存亡关头一样，但任总给我的印象却是非常放松淡定。他也十分健谈，我们聊了很多话题他都无话不说，知无不言。”

在谈到特朗普的禁令决定时，任正非笑道，在他看来，特朗普发的很多条推特都十分可笑，自相矛盾，无法自圆其说。

“美国从来没有买过我的东西，怎么跟我谈啥判啊。将来他想买，我还不一定卖给他呢。这种情况没有必要谈，我会忽略特朗普，那么他也找不到人来谈判了。”

紧接着，麦肯齐抛出一个尖锐问题：国际上有人认为，华为的发展成就是靠盗窃美国技术得来的，对这种观点你怎么看？

任正非表示，

“那我是在盗窃美国明天的技术咯，因为（华为现在做的东西）美国都没有做出来，我去哪里偷他的技术？

更有可能是美国来偷我们的技术差不多，因为我们目前是领先美国的。如果我们是落后的，那么特朗普也不会这么费劲打我们了。他打我们就是因为我们先进他才打嘛。”

麦肯齐随后提出，有人担忧中国会对苹果公司产品进行制裁作为反击手段。对此任正非坚决表示，绝对不会！

“如果有（这种情况）的话，我一定第一个出来反对。苹果是世界上最伟大的公司，没有苹果来展现这个互联网世界，我们也无法领略这个世界的美。

苹果也是我们的老师，作为学生，我们为什么要去和老师对着干呢？我绝不会这样做的。”





图片来源：麦肯齐个人推特账号

对于任正非展露的宽广心胸和开放的心态，麦肯齐也表示印象深刻。

而面对央视记者的专访，任正非则足足聊了150分钟，更加详细地回答各方面的提问。

华为现在在最佳状态 准备打持久战

央视主持人：当很多人知道我来采访您的时候，他们都希望我问的第一个问题，就是华为是不是已经到了最危险、最为难的时候？

任正非：不会，孟晚舟事件没发生的时候，我们公司是到了最危险的时刻。大家的口袋都有钱了，不服从分配，不愿意去艰苦地方工作，这是危险状态了。

现在，我们公司全员振奋，铲除平庸，战斗力蒸蒸日上。这个时候我们怎么会到了最危险时候呢？应该是在最佳状态了。





图片来源：央视直播截图

央视主持人：您准备怎么去面对未来也许会长期存在的中美经贸摩擦？

任正非：我们是准备打持久战的，我们没有准备打短期突击，持久战越打，我们可能就会越强大了。

不担心孟晚舟，她准备读一个“狱中博士”

央视主持人：这一次在这样的背景下，您担不担心她未来怎么样？

任正非：不担心。因为现在我女儿本身也很乐观，她自己在自学五六门功课，她准备读一个“狱中博士”出来，在监狱里面完成这个博士学历出来。

她也没有闲着，每天忙得很，我每次打电话的时候，她妈接电话或者她老公接电话说忙得很。我说忙得很也赶快过来接个电话，她说很忙的，充实得很。





图片来源：华为供图

央视主持人：她现在在哪里？

任正非：在温哥华，软禁状态。她是软禁不是监禁，四周都有警察包围着的，但是生活还是自由的。

央视主持人：如果她这种情况持续很长的话。

任正非：关键美国和加拿大是法治国家，你要通过证据来证明她有没有罪。我们完全站在理上，世界都轰动了。加拿大最大的报纸头版头条的主要标题就写着，孟晚舟事件是典型的国家违法事件。就像我们人民日报大标题写的是这个事件，你想一想我们不在理上，人家会写这样的东西吗？

海思本来就是英雄 回家有老婆表扬

央视主持人：海思在近段时间以来，在所有人的心目中几乎像一个英雄一样。

任正非：它本来就是一个英雄，你想他们奖牌拿了多少，这个职级有多高，各方面的收入有多少，我就问过他们，他们说默默无闻。我说钱少了吗？不少。那就行了嘛。

央视主持人：您为什么要用钱这个标准来问？

任正非：开玩笑，他们也想去张扬一下，不允许。他们那个手机研发的人也跑到台上去演讲，我们就批评，老老实实回到科研室去，不要去社会上讲，让他们搞销售的去讲，你那个搞研发的不要去讲。

央视主持人：为什么？

任正非：踏踏实实干活，活没干好，张扬有什么结果？

央视主持人：如果他们始终憋着，能证明他们是干好还是没干好？

任正非：他们怎么会憋着？回去老婆老表扬他，他老婆一天出去买好几个包，回来就说你看这包好不好看，不就是表扬他了吗？他不挣那么多钱老婆拿什么去买包？

央视主持人：外界不知道。

任正非：为什么要外界知道呢？我觉得不需要外界知道。去到国家领奖的人不是真发明人，不会让真的发明人去领奖，还傻乎乎地把他照片贴到网上。你看网上其实何庭波的照片都是假的。我最近经常看到，少量的时候她的照片是真的，多数时候不是她。





华为董事、海思总裁、2012 实验室总裁 何庭波 图片来源：华为官网

央视主持人：别人管它叫备胎，他们自己也管自己叫备胎，您管他们叫什么？

任正非：没有叫他们备胎过，他们是跟我们市场系统、研发系统同等重要的部门，他们就是正常拿工资、拿奖金，人人都一样戴大红花。

差一点卖给美国公司

央视主持人：就在当年2004年甚至更早的时候中美关系一切正常，而且国际供应链一切正常，为什么您会预想假如这个世界不正常怎么办？

任正非：这个东西我这么讲，我们曾经是准备用100亿美金把这个公司卖给一个美国公司，因为我们大家都知道，我们再发展下去就和美国要碰撞，一定要去碰撞。

卖给人家的时候，合同也签订了，所有手续办完了。那么我们穿上花衣服，就在海滩上跑步，比赛跑步，比赛打乒乓球。但是那个星期美国公司的董事会发生变化，新董事长否决了这项收购。那么好，我们回来再讨论，我们还再卖不卖。





Financial Times 相关报道

我在我们公司是投降派、妥协派，什么事情都想让一让，少壮派激进派坚决不卖了。我就说十年之后和美国在山头上遭遇，我们肯定拼不过他们刺刀，他们爬南坡时是带着牛肉咖啡爬坡，我们带着干粮爬坡，可能到山上不如人家，我们要有思想准备，就准备了备胎计划。

有人说5G将来会不会分裂成两种标准？我认为不会的。因为人类好不容易统一了一个标准，为共同的全球云社会服务，两种标准就是两朵云，很难交融。

在这样的前提下，美国今天把我们从北坡往下打，我们顺着雪往下滑一点，再起来爬坡。但是总有一天，两军会爬到山顶。这时我们决不会和美国人拼刺刀，我们会去拥抱，我们欢呼，为人类数字化、信息化服务胜利大会师，多种标准胜利会师，我们理想是为人类服务，又不是为了赚钱，又不是为了消灭别人，大家共同能实现为人类服务不更好吗？

我从来都不想当英雄

央视主持人：美国压境的时候觉得您是民族英雄，您愿意接受这样的称号吗？

任正非：不接受，狗熊。我根本就不是什么英雄，我从来都不想当英雄。任何时候我们是在做一个商业性的东西，商品的买卖不代表政治态度。

怎么买苹果手机就是不爱国？哪能这么看？那还开放给人干什么。商品就是商品，商品是个人喜好构成的，这根本没啥任何关系。媒体炒作有时候偏激，偏激的思想容易产生民粹主义，对一个国家是没好处的。





图片来源：央视视频截图

央视主持人：那您觉得，您希望民众现在用一种什么样的心态面对华为这样的公司？

任正非：不需要，希望他们没心态，平平静静、老老实实种地去，该干什么干什么，多为国家产一个土豆就是对国家的贡献；多说一句话，浪费别人的耳朵，对吧？

再穷不能穷教师

根本问题还是科技教育水平

央视主持人：您的父母曾经告诉您一辈子不要做老师。

任正非：是。

央视主持人：但是您回头看您这一辈子几乎一直在关注教育，为什么？

任正非：因为我父母是乡村教师，父母跟我们讲今生今世不准当老师，对我们人生选择，你做啥都不管，但是今生今世不准做老师，我们印象很深刻。果然我们后来都没有做老师的。

但是老师是人类灵魂的工程师，没有老师这个社会怎么办？问题就要改变对教师的政策。所以我才说再穷不能穷教师，就是说再穷也要对未来投资，就像我们战略投资一样，我们每年给大学那些教授支持的钱数额都是巨大的。

如果我们国家对教育也是这样，教育也是国家的未来，如果我们的教育像日本一样，像北欧一样，像德国一样，像这一样，那我们国家还担心什么和美国竞争的问题？今年稍微不行，明年就出来几个优秀的人，就领着又冲上上甘岭了。如果说我们教师的待遇不高，孩子们、优秀的人都不愿意去当老师，那只会马太效应，越来越差，越来越差。优秀的人愿意当老师，只会越来越优秀。

央视主持人：我们把这个谈教育的背景再放得宽一点，如果教育是这样的现状的话，我们怎么去面对现在以及未来很有可能持续的中美贸易争端？

任正非：我就觉得中美贸易的根本问题还是科技教育水平，国家一定要开放，才有未来。但是开放一定自己要强身健体，强身健体的最终是要有文化素质。

央视主持人：这样我就能理解为什么您在大家都再灌注中美贸易争端，在关注这个背景下，华为的未来的时候，您不关心这个，您关心的是我们的教育。

任正非：对，华为的未来不用我想，我们下面的人就应该想得比较清楚，他们只是希望得到我支持一下就行了。我不需要具体地去操心华为太多的事情。我在华为已经是个傀儡了，这傀儡就是人家来问你一下就算数，不问我，我就不知道。

（本文根据央视新闻《面对面》节目、彭博电视台Bloomberg Daybreak节目等听译整理，未经演讲者审阅）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's Huawei to promote smart cities in Africa*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-26 22:31:23|Editor: Mu Xuequan

NAIROBI, May 26 (Xinhua) -- Chinese telecom giant Huawei Technologies is keen to promote smart cities in Africa in order to boost environmental sustainability, an official said on Sunday.

Adam Lane, senior director of public affairs at Huawei Technologies (Kenya) Co., Ltd. told Xinhua in Nairobi that African cities can adopt modern technology in the area of water and energy use, communications, security and safety improvement.

"Huawei is currently in talks with a number of African cities to promote the concept of smart cities," Lane said during the Business Leaders Dialogue ahead of the First Session of the UN-Habitat Assembly.

Huawei is already deploying smart technology in some cities in Kenya, Nigeria and Botswana.

Lane said that smart technology can be used to better monitor use of environmental resource which improves the sustainability of cities.

According to Huawei, through the use of smart meters for water and electricity, African cities can curb wastage as well as improve revenue collections by utilities.

He observed that Africa is experiencing one of the fastest urbanization rates in the world.

"These challenges result in the mushrooming of informal settlements which reduces the quality of lives of urban residents," he added

The Chinese tech giant has also developed innovations to improve the safety of urban residents.

"We have developed advanced communication and coordination centers that improve the response time for police and ambulances during times of emergencies," the Huawei official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei, Tencent to Connect Video Platforms*

DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAY 28 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Huawei, Tencent to Connect Video Platforms

(Yicai Global) May 28 -- China's largest handset maker Huawei Technologies will work with Tencent Holdings to connect users on their respective video services. 

*The Shenzhen-based pair will conduct in-depth cooperation, share content and provide mutual technical support, reported tech news portal Ifeng.* *Membership rights across both platforms will become interconnected.*

Tencent Video will display its content in an exclusive area on the Huawei Video app. Huawei will also enhance Tencent Video's audiovisual effects via artificial intelligence and advanced audio and video technologies. 

"Huawei's platform is committed to building an open ecosystem," said Alex Zhang, president of Huawei's consumer cloud services. "Joining hands with an excellent content provider like Tencent will give the users quicker and more accurate access to outstanding content." 

Tencent Video started out as an integrated video provider in 2011, hosting movies, TV dramas, variety shows, sports events and news. It now has over 600 million users, of which 89 million are paid-up, according to Tencent Vice-President Sun Zhonghuai.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-tencent-to-connect-video-platforms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## riscol

Ark OS
https://www.androidheadlines.com/2019/05/hauweis-android-alternative-possible-name-ark-os.html


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei ICT Competition 2018-2019 Global Final Successfully Concluded*

May 26, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, May 26, 2019] Today, the Huawei ICT Competition 2018-2019 Global Final, under the theme of "Connection, Glory, Future", has successfully concluded at Huawei's Songshan Lake campus. The Malaysia Team and Algeria Team won First Prize of the Practice Competition of the Network Track. The Peru Team and Guilin University of Electronic Technology Team won First Prize of the Practice Competition of the Cloud Track. The Shanghai Jiao Tong University Team (Team name: I'm an Expert!) won First Prize of the Innovation Competition.






First Prize Winners in the Practice Competition of the Network Track (Top), First Prize Winners in the Practice Competition of the Cloud Track (Middle), First Prize Winner in the Innovation Competition (Bottom) of the Huawei ICT Competition 2018-2019 Global Final

This is the fourth Huawei ICT competition, including both a Practice Competition and Innovation Competition. The Practice Competition for both a Network Track and a Cloud Track is intended for Huawei ICT Academies worldwide and higher educational institutions that are interested in becoming Huawei ICT Academies. The Innovation Competition uses an invitation-based registration system and is oriented to colleges and universities participating in Huawei ICT Academy's Innovation Talent Center program. Since last June the competition has attracted more than 100,000 students from over 1,600 colleges and universities in 61 countries. This year's final has a total of 49 teams from 30 countries.

Ma Yue, vice president of Huawei Enterprise BG, President of Huawei EBG Global Sales, President of Huawei EBG Partners & Alliances, gave a speech at the award and closing ceremony of this competition. He said: "The talent ecosystem is the foundation of our strategy. In this ecosystem, talent is the most important factor that ensures the vitality and continuous growth of the industry. Over the past 30 years, we have made many efforts to train ICT talent by sharing our knowledge and best practices. We team up with educational institutions, industry associations, and partners to build a platform to foster ICT talent. This allows us to make the most of our experience in ICT by investing in talent to cope with future challenges and uncertainties. Today we aspire to build global standards for the development and certification of ICT talent."






Ma Yue, vice president of Huawei Enterprise BG, President of Huawei EBG Global Sales, President of Huawei EBG Partners & Alliances, gave a speech

Through Huawei ICT Competition, Huawei aims to provide students with a platform to compete and exchange ideas in order to enhance their ICT knowledge, practical and application skills, and raise their innovation awareness. The competition is also a platform that facilitates connections between international talent as well as the collaboration between governmental organizations, higher educational institutions, training agencies, and enterprises, thus promoting the education, growth, and employment of ICT talent.

Du Kewei, director general of the Center for International People-to-People Exchanges, Ministry of Education of China, said that "Cultural exchanges are a fundamental way to facilitate the understanding between Chinese and people in other countries and the mutual learning between different cultures. Huawei ICT Competition promotes the exchanges between China and other countries in education, science and technology, and culture, facilitates ICT talent growth, and advances global science and technology development."

Compared with previous years, this competition saw more participants from a larger number of countries, is more inclusive and innovative. As part of the competition, Huawei offers all participants access to free courses and learning materials as well as opportunities for free online exchanges, learning, and preparation. By doing so, Huawei hopes to achieve the goal of an equal opportunity for quality education and that more people can benefit from the digital economy.

The Innovation Competition, with participants from renowned colleges and universities, challenges students' ability to apply cutting-edge technologies, such as IoT, big data, and AI, to real world situations. It is intended to develop more innovative talent in the area of emerging technologies. The ICT competition promotes the exchanges between students and colleges and universities. Winners will be offered full or partial scholarships of the Huazhong University of Science and Technology, Northeastern University, Beijing University of Technology, and Southern University of Science and Technology, and the opportunity for international study placements in the Henley Business School of the University of Reading, UK. Through these initiatives, Huawei ICT Competition can achieve the goal of promoting learning, teaching, and development through competition.

By holding annual Huawei ICT Competition, Huawei hopes to attract more ICT academies, governmental organizations, industry institutions, training partners, and industry enterprises to participate in the program. These competitions improve the digital skills of college and university students, contribute more to education and industry transformation, and achieve far-reaching goals. Huawei continues to develop talent standards, build talent alliances, and disseminate talent value to build a healthy and robust ICT talent ecosystem. Huawei hopes to transfer a cumulative of more than 700,000 ICT professionals to the industry by 2023, to bridge the ICT talent gap, advance the digital transformation of industries, and bring digital to every person, home and organization for a fully connected, intelligent world.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/5/huawei-ict-competition-2018-2019-global-final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei 'Hongmeng OS' could be known as 'ARK OS' globally - Huawei Central*
By Lu Han
Posted on May 28, 2019


 
Huawei confirmed that it is preparing their plan B OS slated to launch later this year and also confirmed that the OS will be available in two different versions – domestic and global.

Huawei registers ARK OS trademark in Europe

It’s all started in March this year, when Yu Chengdong AKA Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei’s consumer business division told, Huawei has developed its own operating systems for smartphones and computers in case the company can’t use Android or Windows systems following tensions between Huawei and the US government.

Recently, Huawei has registered trademarked for “Huawei Hongmeng” from China’s Trademark Office of national intellectual property administration with an application submission date of Aug 24, 2018, which was publically announced on May 14, 2019, and the duration of this registration is valid from May 14, 2019, to May 13, 2029.

The application is registered under multiple categories, including – Operating System Program, Computer Operating Program, Computer Operating Software. All of these categories confirms that “Hongmeng” is the name of Huawei’s operating system.

Moreover, the categories also include – Smartphone, Tablet, Laptop and more, showing that the company has prepared it for all its devices ecosystem, which we’ve also reported about.

Now the Chinese company has applied a new name for the trademark on May 24 with EUIPO (European Union Intellectual Property Office)- *Huawei ARK OS*.

It looks like we could have a global name of the “Hongmeng OS”. As explained above, the company is looking to launch two OS. The Huawei ARK OS could be the name of the upcoming Huawei OS, which will work on all the device globally, except China.

The trademark application has the same categories as the previous trademark information:

1. Compiler software; operating systems for electronic devices.
2. Design and development of compiler software and operating systems for electronic devices; design and development of mobile phone applications featuring compiler software; Software as a Service (Saas) featuring compiler software.​
We want to tell you that the trademark application doesn’t confirm the future name of the Huawei OS. It is just a secure step by any company for its future plans.

Stay tuned for the latest information about the Huawei OS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Ark OS sounds nice. The meaning is also good, to save the rest from a flood.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Han Patriot said:


> Ark OS sounds nice. The meaning is also good, to save the rest from a flood.



Indeed, meaningful choice of a name. Pronunciation is easy for everyone to spell and remember.

Huawei has a big surprise under sleeve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*FedEx apology fails to impress internet users*

By Yang Sheng in Beijing and Chen Qingqing in Shenzhen Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/28 





Huawei smartphones are seen in a Huawei store in Shanghai on Sunday. Huawei's new flagship smartphone — the Honor 20 Pro — was launched in London on May 21. The smartphone is scheduled to be launched in Chinese mainland on Friday. Photo: AFP

*Huawei is reviewing its partnership with FedEx after the Chinese tech company found two parcels destined for Asia were diverted to the US under suspicious circumstances. *

FedEx has denied widespread speculation in China that the US delivery company was working with the Trump administration to interrupt Huawei's normal business activities, but Chinese experts said that to regain public trust, the US firm must provide a more detailed and responsible explanation.

The US firm diverted two packages from Japan, addressed to Huawei China, to the US, and attempted to divert two more packages from Vietnam to Huawei offices elsewhere in Asia - all without authorization - Reuters reported on Tuesday. 

*Huawei confirmed the report with the Global Times on Tuesday and a company spokesperson said that the packages, carrying important documents, were not delivered to their destinations. *

"They were either diverted to, or were requested to be diverted to, FedEx in the US. This undermines our confidence," the Huawei spokesperson said. 

This was no isolated incident, a Chinese electronics industry insider posted on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo platform. 

FedEx might work with the US following the Trump administration's sanctions on Huawei, the insider asserted. 

An internet user with the pseudonym Moka, with more than 242,000 followers on Weibo, slammed FedEx China Thursday for confiscating chipset products delivered from a factory in the island of Taiwan to Huawei's office on the Chinese mainland. 

*An insider with close knowledge of the incidents told the Global Times on Tuesday that FedEx's behavior violates business cooperation principles and may also hurt its credibility. *

*"It's disgusting. An international express company is becoming a tool of the US government. It's surely a US firm,"* said the insider, who refused to be identified due to the sensitivity of the matter. 

Later in the day, FedEx said on its official Sina Weibo account in response to the incident that "we value all of our customers who entrust more than 15 million packages a day with us." 

"We regret that this isolated number of Huawei packages were inadvertently misrouted, and confirm that we were not requested by any external party to divert these packages which are in the process of being returned to the shippers," the company said. 

*Losing credibility*

Net users on both Weibo and Twitter queried the FedEx statement. 

"Errors only happened to Huawei among 15 million packages a day… interesting," commented a user. 

*"Isolated issue? All 4 packages were destined for Huawei. The FedEx business should be terminated in Asia,"* posted a user on Twitter.

"The package is from Japan to China, totally nothing to do with the US. Today they can divert Huawei's package. Tomorrow they can divert yours." tweeted another. 

Shen Yi, head of Fudan University's Cyberspace Governance Research Institute, said that "the incident has left the Chinese public and firms with no choice but to *suspect that FedEx is connected with US intelligence agencies*."

Shao Zhonglin, former assistant secretary-general of the China Express Association, told the Global Times Tuesday that the doubts won't disappear if FedEx failed to provide details about how these packages, sent from Asian countries or regions and destined for the Chinese mainland, could be delivered to the US.

The core issue was how to deal with the abuse of power and address the consequences of this abuse, Fang Xingdong, founder of Beijing-based technology think tank ChinaLabs, told the Global Times on Tuesday. 

"It's time to realize that when facing heavy political impact, enterprises are vulnerable. How to maintain a bottom line and boundaries are very important," he said. Sacrificing the interests of customers would likely disrupt the whole industry, Fang warned. 

*Dangerous trend* 

Earlier this month in a significant escalation of the trade war with China, *the Trump administration barred American companies from selling to Huawei without a US government license. *

Google followed the US government's sanctions by partially restricting Huawei access to its Android system, a move widely interpreted as yielding to government pressure. 

Without providing evidence, the US government alleged that it could not rule out the possibility of Huawei sharing data with the Chinese government and harming US national security. 

Google's actions revealed a double standard, said Shen Yi of Fudan University.

*"The US is using its own mentality and reality to think about the relationship between governments and companies of other countries. Clearly US companies and the US government are working together,"* Shen said.

Fang noted that the US private sector, government and even the military have formed a complex "to act jointly."

"In the modern world of globalization, this kind of complex, with a long-arm jurisdiction approach, is very destructive" for countries and companies around the globe "if the complex extended its approach beyond the territory of the US," Fang said. 

US enterprises would cooperate with the US government inappropriately as long as they didn't pay a price for it, Shen believed. 

"If FedEx fails to make a clear and responsible explanation of the incident, China should identify it as an 'unsafe' foreign company, launch an investigation and issue lawful punishment if necessary."

If US firms pay a price for cooperating with the US government that interrupts normal business activities or involves spying on others, they will lobby the government to change policy, Shen noted.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1152120.shtml

_Who says US companies are private and free from US regime controls and manipulations? US regime accuses others for having companies with state connections. The US itself has proven that US companies are the perfect tools for the US regime policies.
_
@Dungeness

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

By now everyone in the world should know that EVERY US company can, will or has to act as the paw of US regime.

By the way, I am glad that Chinese gov is smart enough to insist on controlling its own "*internet sovereignty*", a concept that many countries have no idea about when they are bragging about being "more free" than Chinese. Just imagine what would be like in China's cyberspace at this crucial time if it is Facebook or Tweeter that is dominating Chinese social media.

China is succeeding for good reasons, but others just don't get it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*IEEE Forced to Ban Huawei Employees From Peer-Reviewing Papers - Pandaily*
DIMING XU
MAY 29, 2019

[URL='https://pandaily.com/ieee-forced-to-ban-huawei-employees-from-peer-reviewing-papers/']

[/URL]​
Today, IEEE sent an email to its editors, saying “we cannot use colleagues from Huawei as reviewers or Editors for the peer-review process of our journals,” because the US government has put Huawei on its BIS list.

Later, the full email was revealed by an IEEE member:



IEEE’s full name is the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers. Founded on January 1, 1963, it is based in New York, USA.

As the world’s largest technical professional organization, IEEE has 423,000 members in over 160 countries. In the fields of electrical and electronic engineering, computing, and technology information, research published by IEEE accounts for about 30% of all the publications in the world. Publishing more than 140 professional journals every year, IEEE provides more than 700 kinds of journals, newsletters, and conference proceedings.

It should be noted that Huawei has always been an important supporter of IEEE.

Huawei has joined 177 standards organizations and open source organizations, and has held 183 key positions, serving on the board of directors of IEEE-SA, ETSI, WFA, and other organizations.

View image on Twitter





Huawei Enterprise

✔@HuaweiEnt
https://twitter.com/HuaweiEnt/status/987468498254249984

Huawei successfully hosted the IEEE-SA CAG meeting in Shenzhen. All IEEE-SA CAG delegates unanimously approved Huawei proposed smart city reference architecture standard project P2413.1. It is one of the big milestones for IEEE standard in smart city area. https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/huawei-proposed-smart-city-architecture-standard-cag-enterprise …


10
7:10 AM - Apr 21, 2018

See Huawei Enterprise's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy


SEE ALSO: Huawei Will No Longer Receive Tech Support From Google

Huawei also has a number of researchers in the IEEE holding positions such as editor-in-chief and deputy editor. For example, Qi Tian, chief scientist of computational vision at Huawei’s Noah’s Ark Laboratory, is an IEEE fellow. He has served as editor-in-chief and editor of various top IEEE international journals. Dr. Xiang Liu, a senior expert of optical network at the Huawei Institute of Aesthetics, is the deputy editor of The Optical Society of America and Optics Express, and the editor-in-chief of the IEEE Optical Communications.

At the end of this January, Huawei even successfully held the IEEE P2413 working group meeting in Shenzhen to promote the IEEE smart city standard process.

View image on Twitter





Huawei Enterprise

✔@HuaweiEnt
https://twitter.com/HuaweiEnt/status/1094801727981842433

Find out more about Huawei’s 2 smart proposals to the #IEEE: https://bit.ly/2GnNgAW  #SmartCity


18
11:34 AM - Feb 11, 2019

See Huawei Enterprise's other Tweets

Twitter Ads info and privacy


As the email spread on the internet, it has set off a lot of waves in the academic world.

Professor Zhihua Zhou of Nanjing University expressed his shock to hear the news and said that IEEE itself is an international organization registered in the United States instead of an American organization, which has no right to ban the editors from peer-reviewing papers due to political motivations. He suggested that “experts from all levels of management at the IEEE should propose to the IEEE to transfer its registration to Switzerland.”

Chinese netizens also expressed astonishment, saying their belief in “Technology Without Borders” is collapsing because of IEEE’s action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Dungeness said:


> By now everyone in the world should know that EVERY US company can, will or has to act as the paw of US regime.
> 
> By the way, I am glad that Chinese gov is smart enough to insist on controlling its own "*internet sovereignty*", a concept that many countries have no idea about when they are bragging about being "more free" than Chinese. Just imagine what would be like in China's cyberspace at this crucial time if it is Facebook or Tweeter that is dominating Chinese social media.
> 
> China is succeeding for good reasons, but others just don't get it.



Indeed, if China did not have its own indigenous internet enterprise ecosystem, the US would be crushing hard on China through its government-sided corporate media and businesses. 

There would be a Japan 2.0 all over.

Some developing country third-worlders, however, are very proud of having the freedom of using the US media and help contribute MAGA. Besides, Twitter 140-character messaging pushes their IQ even higher.

***

*Huawei moves forward with proprietary OS*

By Wang Cong Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/29 

*Challenges lie ahead but could be a game changer: analysts*




Huawei's 5G smartphone at an exhibition in Shanghai on Saturday Photo: IC


*Huawei Technologies Co appears to be moving ahead with a proprietary operating system (OS) for mobile phones and computers*, as the Chinese telecom giant filed trademarks in the EU for its OS, following what could be a crippling ban from the US government.

Although Huawei has been working on its own OS for years as an insurance policy in case of losing access to US technologies such as the Android system, the company is markedly picking up the pace to launch the software after US technology giant Google signaled that it would cut supplies of its services to Huawei.

In the latest sign that the company is speeding up the launch of its own OS, Huawei has filed several applications with the European Union Intellectual Property Office (EUIPO) for trademarks for the OS and other software.

A search on the EUIPO's website showed that Huawei filed at least three different trademarks - the Huawei Ark Compiler, Huawei Ark and the Huawei Ark OS - as recently as Friday. Descriptions of all three applications said that the trademarks were for compiler software and OS for electronic devices. 

The trademarks were still under examination as of press time on Wednesday. 

The latest move in the EU came after Huawei was granted a trademark "Hongmeng" for its OS by the Chinese National Intellectual Property Administration's trademark office on May 14. Richard Yu Chengdong, head of Huawei's consumer business, has also said that the company was aiming to launch its own OS as soon as this fall.

"This should come as no surprise to anyone after the US ban," said Wang Yanhui, head of the Mobile China Alliance, "Huawei basically has no choice but to launch its own OS as soon as possible to avoid disruption to its business if Google decides to stop Android licenses to Huawei." 

Google announced on May 20 that it would cut suppliers with Huawei to comply with the export ban by the US government, but it later followed a decision by US officials to give the Chinese company a three-month grace period, which the Chinese company said doesn't mean much.

The ban has not affected all Huawei handsets and the company vowed to continue to provide services to users in China and other countries and regions, Vincent Pang, senior vice president and head of corporate communications at Huawei, said at a press conference in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Wednesday.

The company announced legal actions against the US government over the ban at that event.

Still, the company needs to prepare for a prolonged fight, and a proprietary smartphone OS is a necessary step, despite the intricacies and difficulties of launching a new OS to challenge Android, analysts said. 

"It is a very tough task, but it's not impossible," said Zhang Yi, CEO of iiMedia Research Institute. *"If Huawei succeeds in launching its own OS, that will be a turning point for not just the company, but for the whole smartphone industry. It will reshape the current software market dominated by US companies."*

However, the company could see some impact on its sales in the initial stage as consumers are more used to Android and Apple's iOS, but the company is well-positioned to cope with those hits, given a massive fan base at home and abroad, analysts said.

In the first quarter of 2019, Huawei saw the highest year-on-year growth among the world's top five smartphone vendors, growing 44.5 percent to 58.4 million units, while Samsung recorded sales decline of 8.8 percent and Apple recorded sales drop of 17.6 percent, according to research and advisory company Gartner on Tuesday.

Huawei sales grew in all regions, with sales in Europe rising 69 percent and in China up 33 percent, helping the company to secure the world's second-largest smartphone vendor, behind Samsung and before Apple, Gartner said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1152272.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Bluetooth, SD and Wi-Fi aliances quietly reinstate Huawei in defiance of US ban — RT Business News*
Published time: 30 May, 2019 00:06

The Bluetooth, SD and Wi-Fi alliances, which stripped Huawei of membership after US President Donald Trump declared its products a national security risk, have reinstated the Chinese tech giant without any official announcements.

The three major industry nonprofits had dropped Huawei from its membership rosters, after the Trump administration banned US companies from working with the Chinese telecom giant. It was a major blow to Huawei, as the loss of access to these widespread features could have rendered its future phones and other devices unusable.

ALSO ON RT.COM Huawei files motion to declare US ban ‘unconstitutional’

It turns out that the Chinese company was restored on the member lists of all three alliances, however. The reasons for the move are unclear, with the tech associations not commenting on it in any way. Huawei representatives have only said that their existing products won’t be affected by the US ban and would still support Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and secure digital (SD) cards.

This does not mean that the troubles are over for Huawei. Google’s recent revocation of the Android OS license still means its devices will be left without operating system updates and crucial apps – and will force the company to expedite the development of an alternative operating system.

ALSO ON RT.COM Patriot games: Chinese dump iPhones & switch to domestic Huawei devices amid US crackdown

Meanwhile, Huawei is continuing its legal battle against the ban, by filing another lawsuit in Texas on Wednesday. A motion by the company’s lawyers argued that President Trump used the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) to target Huawei in violation of due process, as the harsh legislation left it _“without opportunity for rebuttal or escape.”_

Huawei insist that it has not engaged in spying or intellectual property theft, and that attacks on it are simply the US President taking advantage of his executive powers to give US companies an unfair competitive advantage over their Chinese counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

20:44, 29-May-2019
*Science without borders? IEEE bans Huawei staff from peer-review journals*
By Guo Meiping, Pan Zhaoyi





Science without borders? This time, maybe not.

An internal email circulating on Chinese social media platform Weibo shows the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) saying that they cannot use colleagues from Huawei as reviewers or editors for the peer-review process of their journals.

According to the attached FAQ document, Huawei colleagues can still be on their Editorial Boards, but cannot handle any papers until the company is removed from the U.S. Commerce Department's Bureau of Industry and Security (BIS) list.



IEEE's email to members. /Photo via Weibo

As the world's largest technical professional organization, IEEE has more than 423,000 members in over 160 countries and has a reputation for highly cited publications, conferences, technology standards, and professional and educational activities

But this time, their move has sparked huge outcry among academia.



Zhang Haixia's open letter to IEEE's President-Elect. /Screenshot via AliceWonderLab

Professor Zhang Haixia, from the Institute of Microelectronics at Peking University, who's also an editorial board member of IEEE, decided to quit the editorial boards of the two IEEE journals she was involved with.

Zhang wrote in an open letter to the IEEE President-Elect that she's shocked to hear that IEEE is involved in the U.S.' "Huawei ban" and claimed that IEEE's move is "far beyond the basic line of Science and Technology."



Screenshot via Liu Yiqun's WeChat Moments

Liu Yiqun, associate professor of Department of Computer Science and Technology of Tsinghua University also claimed to withdraw his academic position at IEEE.

"If IEEE chooses not to be free of politics, I choose to be free from of IEEE." he posted on his WeChat Moments.

"IEEE's ban of Huawei is harm to the international academic community," Zhou Zhihua, professor of Computer Science at Nanjing University posted via Weibo. "Everybody can enjoy the flowers in the garden… Huawei is now banned from watering and fertilizing the flowers voluntarily."

Huawei did not reply to a request for comment at the time of publication. 

(Top image via VCG)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Huawei builds AI innovation center in Hefei*

2019-05-30 14:17:08 Xinhua Editor : Gu Liping

Huawei has set up a research center in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province, aiming for innovation in the areas of 5G, artificial intelligence (AI) and construction of digital government, local authorities said.

The city government said the center would have more cooperation with local universities and scientific research institutes, including the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC).

Huawei's cooperation with USTC began in 1997, when they jointly established an institute of information technology. The two sides have since carried out more than 150 scientific research projects.

Huawei has become the largest employer of USTC graduates over the past years, with over 1,000 alumni now working for the tech giant.

As one of the top universities in China, USTC will have in-depth cooperation with Huawei in various areas including AI, wireless communication, coding technology, speech processing, service robot.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-05-30/detail-ifziupva1113304.shtml

*华为消费者BG：华为液晶电视机将于今年9月或10月上市*

我是你们最爱的朋友，瓜老师~21分钟前

财联社5月30日讯，记者从华为消费者BG获悉，刚刚于5月29日获得3C认证的华为液晶电视机将于今年9月或10月上市。






估计是华为秋季发布会的时候发布了。感觉今年秋天华为的阵仗很大啊，Mate30系列，操作系统现在又加了一个电视。

Huawei 5G TV is more than a TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei expands 5G footprint in Europe despite US crackdown*

By Chen Qingqing Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/31






An EE advertisement appears on a newspaper on the day the mobile network operator has officially launched the 5G service in London, Britain, May 30, 2019. Mobile network operator EE said on last Wednesday that it would launch Britain's first 5G service in six major cities on May 30th. (Xinhua/Han Yan)


Huawei has not played down its 5G ambitions as it continues pushing forward its deployment of 5G technologies not only in the Chinese market but overseas as well, as it launched the first 5G service in the UK while eyeing closer collaboration with other European countries. 

*A BBC morning show was aired on Thursday over a 5G network supported by Huawei equipment, the first of its kind in the UK. *

After South Korea and the US, the UK has become the third country in the world to achieve 5G commercial use, as its major carrier EE launched 5G mobile services in, among other places, London, Cardiff, Edinburg and Belfast.

In collaboration with Huawei, EE provides a network speed from 100 to 150 megabits per second (Mbps), according to a document seen by the Global Times on Friday. About 450,000 users registered to upgrade their network services to 5G, and many of them lined up Thursday morning in front of the carrier's shop in London to have a test of the next generation of wireless technologies. 

Huawei has been a key partner of UK networks as they bring their 5G services to the market, from an infrastructure and devices perspective, Ben Wood, UK-based mobile and wireless industry analyst at CCS Insight, told the Global Times on Friday. 

*"Not being able to sell Huawei smartphone is frustrating, but any ban on using Huawei infrastructure would be a major blow to the speed with which 5G can be rolled out in the UK,"* he said. 

The US clampdown on Huawei has been weighing on its smartphone business, as Google restricted part of its Android license to the Chinese firm. However, Huawei has not been intimidated by the cut-off from US companies, which also disrupted the global supply chain. 

While Washington has been repeatedly lobbying European countries, urging them to reject Huawei equipment for so-called national security reasons, many countries have ignored the US while continuing to allow Huawei to bid and roll out core parts of network infrastructure. 

*Some European countries consider China more reliable than the US in terms of doing business, seeking closer cooperation with the second-largest economy in the world. *For instance, *China was ranked third behind Germany and France, according to a survey which focused on political and economic conditions affecting international trade by Frankfurt-based Commerzbank*, media reported. 

*And China has outperformed the US as a trustworthy trade partner. *Among 115 German companies thinking of relocating their production facilities overseas, 31 percent were reportedly thinking about China and nine percent to the US, the survey said. 

US President Donald Trump is expected to talk about the Huawei issue when he visits the UK next week, threatening to limit intelligence sharing with the British government if it allows Huawei to build 5G networks, Financial Times reported on Friday. 

"This attempt will eventually end up failing, as carriers and customers know which company could provide better products to achieve their 5G goals," an industry insider surnamed Jiang told the Global Times on Friday. 

The success of the first 5G service backed by Huawei will be the strongest argument for the UK to continue working with the Chinese company, he said. 

The Shenzhen-based company will also continue expanding cooperation with European countries, including Russia, as the company has signed agreements with local carriers, a Huawei spokesperson told the Global Times on Friday. 

Revenues from Europe, Africa and Middle East accounted for 28.4 percent of Huawei's total in 2018, the second-largest contributor after Chinese market. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1152622.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Honor launched “Super Bluetooth” technology, connection range is more than 200 meters*

By Lu Han

Posted on May 31, 2019

At Honor 20 Series launch event in China, Zhao Ming president of Honor, announced that this flagship series is packed with ARK Compiler, EROFS file System, LinkTurbo but there’s also one new technology that it introduced as “*Super Bluetooth*”.

According to Honor, Super Bluetooth is independently developed by the company and uses Hi1103 chip that powers AI (Artificial Intelligence) algorithms and help the phone to intelligently identify the environmental factors and Bluetooth signal strength to adjust it automatically as required.

For Example, if the signal strength of the Bluetooth is weak, it will increase the mobile phone’s transmit power that results as more Bluetooth signal.

The Super Bluetooth AKA X-BT that can reach the limit distance of more than 200 meters（264m to be exact）in an open space and the connection reliability is strong compared to other smartphones.

The technology is introduced inside the Honor 20 Series but it’s expected that Huawei will also use this tech in its future phones.






https://www.huaweicentral.com/honor...ogy-connection-range-is-more-than-200-meters/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> *Honor launched “Super Bluetooth” technology, connection range is more than 200 meters*
> 
> By Lu Han
> 
> Posted on May 31, 2019
> 
> At Honor 20 Series launch event in China, Zhao Ming president of Honor, announced that this flagship series is packed with ARK Compiler, EROFS file System, LinkTurbo but there’s also one new technology that it introduced as “*Super Bluetooth*”.
> 
> According to Honor, Super Bluetooth is independently developed by the company and uses Hi1103 chip that powers AI (Artificial Intelligence) algorithms and help the phone to intelligently identify the environmental factors and Bluetooth signal strength to adjust it automatically as required.
> 
> For Example, if the signal strength of the Bluetooth is weak, it will increase the mobile phone’s transmit power that results as more Bluetooth signal.
> 
> The Super Bluetooth AKA X-BT that can reach the limit distance of more than 200 meters（264m to be exact）in an open space and the connection reliability is strong compared to other smartphones.
> 
> The technology is introduced inside the Honor 20 Series but it’s expected that Huawei will also use this tech in its future phones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.huaweicentral.com/honor...ogy-connection-range-is-more-than-200-meters/


Bluetooth alliances is joke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hirobo2

long_ said:


> Bluetooth alliances is joke



SD is a joke too. US comes up with these tech like SD WiFi BT Android and think they're the be all end all stuff, just like their F-22, all inferior to what China can produce...


----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> Bluetooth alliances is joke



Honor 20’s “Super NFC” is pretty cool too. 

This phone is packed with techs unique to Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei makes its second attempt at Brazilian market*

Paulo Cabral - 31-May-2019






In 2014, Huawei first tried to get into the Brazilian market with a new smartphone but its strategy did not work, and the company left after a few months. Now, Huawei is back.

On May 17, it launched its P30 Pro and P30 Lite models with high-resolution cameras and hopes Brazil will help propel the firm to become the worldwide market leader of smartphones.

In the first quarter of 2019, Huawei was the second biggest smartphone seller worldwide with 59 million units sold, overtaking Apple with 36.4 million units, but still behind Samsung with 72 million units, according to date from IDC consultants.

Huawei Brazil sales director Jose Luiz do Nascimento says the country is a key element in the company strategy to become the biggest player in the smartphone market.

"We are very close to the number one vendor of cell phones in the world, and these figures don't yet include Brazil," said Nascimento. "Brazil is the fourth largest smartphone market in the world with a potential market of 40 million units a year so it's clear that it can contribute a lot to our global numbers."

In 2014, in its first attempt to tap into the Brazilian market, Huawei unsuccessfully focused on the cheaper handset for entry-level consumers. This time the company is bringing its high-end models.

"We are coming to Brazil with solid investments in order to reach the premium market and establish our brand, and then we will spread to other tiers in different segments," said Nascimento.





VCG Photo

The investment in Brazil comes at a time when Huawei face global challenges to its business because of the U.S. decision to punish the company limiting its access to international technology suppliers.

But Nascimento says this has not affected the launch of their operations in Brazil.

"We are discussing this issue internally, we are working hard, so I believe in the next days and weeks we will have new statements about this," he said.

"But what I really wanna say is that for the phones and models we have right now, there is no impact at all. Our phones continue running without any issue."

The Huawei handsets available in Brazil may well be equal to competitors when it comes to their technology. But the Chinese company are also faced with the challenge of getting their brand recognized and trusted by Brazilian consumers.

"The brand awareness of Huawei and other Chinese manufacturers coming to Brazil remains something yet to be developed. Nowadays, they represent less than one percent of the market," said consumer and commercial device analyst of IDC, Renato Meireles.

"They have to deal with consumers that don't yet have such a positive view of Chinese makers in this industry."

Huawei faces a global challenge as it tries to cope with the U.S. decision to punish the company on national security concerns – but still hoping this will not hinder its growth in new markets in Brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Huawei, AU sign MoU to strengthen technical partnership on ICT*

Xinhua, June 2, 2019

China's technology giant, Huawei, and the African Union (AU) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to consolidate their information and communication technology (ICT) cooperation.


The MoU primarily aims at strengthening partnership between the two sides on broadband, internet of things (IoT), cloud computing, 5G and artificial intelligence, according to a statement issued by Huawei late Friday.

The MoU covers ICT project management and delivery in support of African continental ICT development, including cybersecurity, e-health, e-education and other related applications.

Signed for a three-year period by Thomas Kwesi Quartey, the deputy chairperson of the AU Commission, and Philippe Wang, Huawei's vice-president for northern Africa, the latest agreement builds on an MoU signed in February 2015, the statement said.


It aims to establish closer collaboration and information exchange between Huawei and the AU.


Both parties are also working together to source local talent to train them for future digital challenges in the tech ecosystem, the statement said.


It also aims to increase employment opportunities for young people by providing them with ICT knowledge and skills.


The collaboration between the AU and Huawei shows the AU's continuous trust in Huawei, Wang said.


"And by this action should we put a total end to the rumours of data leakage from AU by Huawei equipment, as AU has totally audited their IT system for the whole organization, and nothing corroborates what was said in media reports one year ago," he said.


"Huawei, strategic partner for the digitalization of Africa, is committed to providing the African Union with a unique experience that meets their expectations and needs, especially in terms of technology transfer and connectivity," Wang said.


Quartey, for his part, said the latest agreement will consolidate the partnership between the AU and Huawei.


The two sides will work closely to address challenges facing Africa in the digital transformation, he said.


"Under this agreement, we are pleased to consolidate our existing partnership with Huawei, a leading group in the fields of innovation and technological research," Quartey said. "It is essential that we work closely with our partners to meet the digital transformation challenges of Africa."


Digital transformation offers huge opportunities and will allow connections to be distributed with a high density on the entire African continent, the statement said.


The deployment of new technologies in Africa will also improve the performance of key sectors that have a significant impact on the daily lives of Africans, such as health, transport, media and energy, the statement added.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-06/02/content_74846795.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 3, 2019 / 9:29 AM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*U.S.-based engineers' body lifts curbs on Huawei employees - Reuters*

SHANGHAI, June 3 (Reuters) - The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) on Monday said employees of Huawei Technologies and its subsidiaries would be allowed to participate in a peer review process for its research papers, lifting previous curbs.

The U.S. based engineers’ association last week said it would bar Huawei staff from doing so, after the United States accused the company of being tied to China’s government and effectively banned U.S. companies from doing business with it for national security reasons.

IEEE China said in a statement on its website that it had decided to lift the restrictions after receiving further clarification from the U.S. Department of Commerce. (Reporting by Brenda Goh; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Breaking: Huawei is testing Hongmeng OS and its compatibility with Android Apps*

By Lu Han

Posted on June 2, 2019






Huawei’s recent activity in Europe and China has cleared our doubts that the company has fastened its pace to make bring Hongmeng OS in the commercial market ASAP, and an internal source has now given us more sneak peek on Huawei’s upcoming OS.

Hongmeng/ARK OS: Here’s everything you need to know about Huawei’s Operating System

*In a smartphone supply chain report, Rosenblatt Securities mentioned that Huawei will release its operating system Hongmeng/Hong Meng in the fourth quarter as a replacement of Android.*

Also, the company has allegedly shipped 1 million smartphones with the software onboard for testing, and with the compatibility to run all Android applications, reported AppleInsider.

This report confirms that our report on Hongmeng OS was 100% correct and reveals that Huawei wants to make sure that everything works well when it comes out.

Moreover, the report did not reveal further information, however, it signals far from its very obvious that Huawei Hongmeng has entered in the trial stage and once the test is completed, the OS will make its way to the general consumers.

https://www.huaweicentral.com/break...g-os-and-its-compatibility-with-android-apps/

*Hongmeng OS will come with increased security functions*


By Lu Han

Posted on June 2, 2019






Earlier today we saw that Huawei is testing Hongmeng OS in its smartphones along with application compatibility, and it’s being also said that the company is also making it secure in terms of data privacy.

Rosenblatt Securities revealed in a smartphone supply chain reportthat Huawei has allegedly shipped 1 million smartphones with the software onboard for testing, with the software also said to be compatible with all Android applications and has *“increased security functions to protect personal data.”*

This information suggests that the company is trying to check every benchmark to make sure the operating system becomes better than its competitors.

Back in March, Huawei Consumer Business CEO, Yu Chengdong, told the company has developed its operating system in case it’s prohibited from using Android or Windows by the US.

Later on, Huawei was banned in the US, followed by this even, the CEO confirmed to CNBC that its operating system could be ready for the domestic market in the fourth quarter of this year and a version for the global market in the first or the second quarter of 2020.

https://www.huaweicentral.com/hongmeng-os-will-come-with-increased-security-functions/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei's Honor to Launch Its First 5G Smartphone This Year, President Says*

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JUN 03 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Huawei's Honor to Launch Its First 5G Smartphone This Year, President Says

(Yicai Global) June 3 -- Honor, a brand name under Chinese smartphone giant Huawei Technologies that targets younger consumers, *plans to launch its 20 Series 5G handsets to market in the fourth quarter this year, according to the label's president.*

The phone is still under development, Shanghai Observer reported today, citing Zhao Ming as saying at a press event in Shanghai.

*Honor devices typically focus more on features suited to young shoppers -- such as cameras, music, gaming and sports -- than Huawei branded handsets, which are more geared toward functional designs for commercial use.* This typically makes Honor phones more affordable for consumers who may otherwise struggle to experience 5G technologies until they mature and devices fall in price.

Honor is also looking to bolster its international sales, Zhao said in a post-event interview with media. He wants revenue from overseas to make up half of the company's income within three years.

He is not deterred by the current international business climate and believes that 50 percent to 60 percent of sales coming from overseas is achievable. The figure was around 25 percent to 30 percent last year -- the first year it looked to ramp up sales abroad -- up from earlier numbers of around 15 percent, Zhao added.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/hu...-first-5g-smartphone-this-year-president-says

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Huawei to launch its own OS in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Huawei drives ahead with smart car unit*

2019-06-05 08:11:33 China Daily Editor : Li Yan





A Porsche Panamera car is steered by the Huawei Mate 10 Pro smartphone outside the Camp Nou stadium in Barcelona, Spain, during the Mobile World Congress in 2018. (Photo provided to China Daily)

*Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co has recently established a smart car solutions business unit, as part of its larger goal of driving a connected and smart future.*

"The automotive market is undergoing a profound information and communications technology-driven transformation," Huawei said in an internal document.

"Huawei will not make cars. Focusing on developing ICT technologies, Huawei will enable car manufacturers to build better smart vehicles. Having accumulated 30 years of experience in offering ICT technologies, Huawei will be an ICT component supplier for smart cars."

The newly formed business unit will offer end-to-end smart vehicle solutions including ICT components and solutions for car manufacturers, according to the document.

"As a leading provider of ICT products and solutions, Huawei needs to gear up its expansion into various industries, including the smart vehicle sector," said Raymond Wang, partner of global consultancy Roland Berger.

"Carmakers are accelerating the push for making a major foray into connected and intelligent cars. With advantages in areas like 5G technologies, in-vehicle computing platforms and cloud services, Huawei will be an enabler that helps carmakers to offer next-generation smart products."

The new move came as Huawei faces stiff headwinds from the U.S. government's decision to put it on a blacklist.

The U.S. administration accuses Huawei of posing risks to its national security. Huawei has repeatedly denied the accusations, claiming the charges were not supported by any factual evidence.

Against this backdrop, Huawei plans to sell its majority share in an undersea cable unit. The company will sell its 51 percent of Huawei Marine Networks, a global submarine network provider and a joint venture between Huawei and United Kingdom-based undersea cable company Global Marine Systems.

James Yan, research director at Counterpoint Technology Market Research, said considering the political headwinds, Huawei may need to shrink some businesses and focus its investment on key products and services offerings, such as the operating system, supply chain products, 5G and the smart vehicle business.

"The ban may hamper Huawei's short-term development, especially its overseas business. In the long run, Huawei may experience a low point in the near future. With a key focus in developing its operating system, Huawei will gain strong momentum in the domestic market. And it will also gear up its expansion in emerging markets globally," Yan said.

Yan noted that Huawei's new move in setting up the smart car business unit is an important aspect of Huawei's overall growth strategy.

"The smart vehicle will be a key portal that brings consumers intelligent experiences, in a move to better tap into the consumer internet of things sector. As China will soon issue licenses for the commercialization of 5G, the newly formed business unit will help Huawei to integrate its resources and become a key supplier of smart automobile electronics," Yan added.

Huawei's Business Group announced in March an all-scenario ecosystem strategy to bring consumers intelligent experiences, with the mobile phone as the main device, while other support portals include offerings such as connected vehicles, AI speakers, tablets, PCs and wearables.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/2019-06-05/detail-ifziupva1116749.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China Post weibo account announced today that China Post formed strategic partnership with Huawei.

*Huawei to Provide ICT Services to China Post*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUN 05 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Huawei to Provide ICT Services to China Post​
(Yicai Global) June 5 -- Telecoms and smartphone giant Huawei Technologies will provide information and communication technology services to China's state-backed delivery service provider China Post to improve its competitive ability in the new digital area.

The two signed their cooperation agreement today, Security Times reported.

Shenzhen-based Huawei will provide technological aid to Beijing-based China Post Group in its drive to become a smart delivery and financial service provider, per the agreement.

China Post owns Postal Savings Bank of China, one of the country's largest banks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Putting IoT to Life: Huawei Shares Privacy Challenges and Practical Experiences*

May 29, 2019

[The Hague, Netherlands, May 29, 2019] The GSMA Mobile 360 Series was held today in the Hague under the theme "Security for 5G", bringing together cyber security and privacy protection experts and leaders around the globe. As one of the biggest use cases for 5G, Internet of Things (IoT) has drawn wide attention in terms of cyber security and privacy protection. At the conference, Huawei's Director of EU Data Protection Office, Joerg Thomas, and Privacy Expert & Partner Dr. Felix Wittern of the international law firm Fieldfisher presented "Privacy Challenges and Practical Experiences with the Implementation of IoT", focusing on IoT privacy risks and solutions.






Joerg Thomas, Huawei's Director of EU Data Protection Office

During the presentation, Joerg Thomas and Dr. Felix Wittern showed the specific challenges on the one hand for companies to comply with privacy and data protection laws and on the other hand for users to protect their data and exercise their rights in an IoT world. They illustrated their presentation with real life examples, elaborated the legal situation, and showed practical solutions and suggestions on how to address and approach IoT projects.

Joerg Thomas said, "Privacy compliance in IoT is very challenging and it is highly recommended for developers and providers of IoT solutions to use systematic approaches, implement relevant privacy standards – once they become available – and evaluate the use of appropriate Privacy Enhancing Technologies (PET) to reduce the risk and exposure of individuals' personal data."

Joerg Thomas believes that systematic and hierarchical approaches, such as privacy governance and privacy engineering capabilities, must be developed to effectively ensure GDPR compliance in the IoT personal data lifecycle, including data collection, transmission, storage, processing, sharing, deletion, etc. Privacy by Design and Privacy Impact Assessment (PIA) should also be integrated into the IoT solution design and development to help identify and mitigate privacy risks related to IoT.

IoT and privacy in an IoT world is a very hot topic and will continue to be a priority and challenge for industry, law makers and users. The session inspired wide and in-depth discussions between a large number of participants and the presenters Joerg Thomas and Dr. Felix Wittern.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/5/huawei-privacy-workshop-the-hague

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Taiwan semiconductor giant to continue supplying for Huawei despite U.S. ban*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-05 23:42:46|Editor: yan

TAIPEI, June 5 (Xinhua) -- Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company Limited (TSMC) said Wednesday it would continue supplying products for mainland telecommunications company Huawei despite the U.S. government's ban on the latter.

Mark Liu, chairman of TSMC, told reporters that the company's delivery of products to Huawei in the second half of this year is expected to be better than the same period of last year.

The U.S. government last month announced restrictions on the sale and transfer of U.S. technologies to Huawei over what it claimed were technological threats.

The U.S. ban on Huawei has produced negative impact on the global semiconductor industry and the world economy at large, Liu said.

Founded in 1987, TSMC is a world leading semiconductor manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei obtains 46 commercial 5G contracts in 30 countries*

Xinhua, June 7, 2019

Chinese telecom giant Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. said Thursday that it had obtained 46 commercial 5G contracts so far in 30 countries globally.

It has shipped more than 100,000 5G base stations, ranking top in the world, according to the company.

Huawei said it was well prepared for China's 5G commercial use. In February last year, it made the world's first 5G call and launched the first 5G terminal device.

Headquartered in the southern Chinese city of Shenzhen, privately-owned Huawei is a world leading telecommunication solution provider and also one of the world's major smartphone brands.

China's Ministry of Industry and Information Technology granted commercial-use 5G licenses Thursday to China Broadcasting Network and the country's top three telecom operators -- China Telecom, China Mobile and China Unicom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

TaiShang said:


> *Huawei obtains 46 commercial 5G contracts in 30 countries*


You know, one would think these countries would pause and question whether Huawei would be able to service all those contracts given that it's under a technological embargo. Are they all idiots? Don't they have technical experts? Or is so-called "critical" US technology not all that irreplaceable, hmm? Some mentally-defective trolls who stroke themselves to fantasies of China's failure talk about RF chips and FPGAs as if they're black magic only the US can invoke - when in reality it's all readily substitutable technology that just wasn't worth substituting until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Google is reportedly arguing that cutting Huawei off from Android threatens US security - The Verge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hirobo2

Dungeness said:


> Google is reportedly arguing that cutting Huawei off from Android threatens US security - The Verge



Continue the ban plz. I shall never buy a smartphone (with Android on it)...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menthol

Dungeness said:


> Google is reportedly arguing that cutting Huawei off from Android threatens US security - The Verge



The fearest thing of Google is if there's an Android alternative made by other companies.

There was a Chinese company made an alternative OS based on Android, but Google hugely protested about it, that makes the product scrapped.

But now it seems it's just happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

ZeEa5KPul said:


> You know, one would think these countries would pause and question whether Huawei would be able to service all those contracts given that it's under a technological embargo. Are they all idiots? Don't they have technical experts? Or is so-called "critical" US technology not all that irreplaceable, hmm? Some mentally-defective trolls who stroke themselves to fantasies of China's failure talk about RF chips and FPGAs as if they're black magic only the US can invoke - when in reality it's all readily substitutable technology that just wasn't worth substituting until now.



*Huawei not to be banned in Brazil: vice president*

Source: Xinhua Published: 2019/6/8 

Chinese telecom company Huawei will not be banned from operating a fifth-generation (5G) mobile telecoms network in Brazil, Vice President Hamilton Mourao has said. 

In an interview published Friday by daily Valor Economico, Brazil's largest financial newspaper, Mourao said the idea of banning Huawei is not being considered by his administration. 

"No, not here, not in our government ... We are a country in need of being more digitally integrated. You leave Brasilia, get 50 kilometers away and already there is no cell phone signal," he said. 

Mourao confirmed that President Jair Bolsonaro was asked by US President Donald Trump to reject Huawei technology in the development of new mobile phone networks during his visit to the United States in March. 

Washington declared last month a national emergency over what it claimed is technological threats, and announced restrictions on the sale and transfer of American technologies to Huawei. 

The US government has not produced any hard evidence to support its accusation that Huawei is able to use its network equipment to spy on foreign nations for the Chinese government.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1153495.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Huawei’s new OS may NOT be called Ark OS, Launch expected in August or Sept.*

By Joel Joseph

Jun 7, 2019

Huawei has confirmed that it is working on its own Android-based Operating system that will be its fail-safe against a complete ban from Google’s licensed version of Android OS. Over the past couple of weeks, many potential names have popped up like ‘Ark OS’ and ‘HongMeng OS’. However, it looks like the company’s new operating system could be called ‘Oak OS’, as revealed by Globaltimes today.




Huawei Mate 20X runs on Android licensed by Google

Huawei’s OS is said to be called as ‘HongMeng’ OS in China and ‘Oak OS’ internationally. The rumors about the name Ark OS emerged from a few European trademarks from the company. Plus, Huawei’s compiler is called as the Ark compiler which further led people to speculate that the new OS will end up being called as the Ark OS.

If Globaltimes’ source is accurate, then the so-called ‘Oak OS’ from Huawei is currently being tested intensively. The launch is expected sometime around August or September, which is about the same time when Huawei’s 90-day temporary respite from the US trade ban ends.

The US is increasingly blacklisting Chinese companies over the past few months. While it will adversely affect these companies in the short run, many believe that this trade ban could be worse for everyone in the long run. In fact, according to a report from the Financial Times, Google has warned the U.S. government of the potential security challenges arising from this ban on Huawei.




Huawei’s smartphones run Android based EMUI

Google reportedly said that if Huawei was to roll out its own Android system based on AOSP, it would be less secure than Google’s version. There could be bugs and issues which could put Huawei phones at risk of being hacked. In fact, FT quotes Google saying, “Our focus is protecting the security of Google users on the millions of existing Huawei handsets in the US and around the world.”

While Google’s points are valid, Huawei Oak OS has the potential to replace Google’s licensed Android on non-Huawei phones as well. With the increasing threat to non-US companies from the Trump government, many are looking for alternatives to US technology. In fact, it wouldn’t be surprising if other Chinese companies joined Huawei to work on Oak OS to ensure they aren’t overly dependent on US companies.

However, before we speculate too much, it’s worth noting that it remains to be seen if the Huawei ban will stand after the 90-day respite. But from how things are developing, it looks like Huawei’s Oak OS would be rolled out, even if the trade ban was lifted.

Clearly, the next few months will be an interesting period for all of the smartphone industry.

What are your thoughts?

https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/06/07/huaweis-new-oak-os-august-release/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Menthol

*This could be the first look of Huawei Ark OS*
Abel Wong - Jun 07, 2019 Facebook Tweet 1751






As a result of the on-going trade war, *Huawei* has already prepared themselves with a brand new OS just in case Google stops supporting them (which it will). Currently, there are very little things that we know of, but someone managed to grab the screenshots of the filed patents in Europe under the codename *Ark OS, Huawei Ark Os, Ark, *and* Huawei Ark*.

Looking at the screenshots, we can see two Android apps and we can't be too sure if Ark OS will have Android support or it's just an Android-based UI that the company has been working on. Whatever the case might be, one thing is certain - Ark OS will not have Google Play Store nor Google's own apps, as Huawei will stop receiving their service license this year on 19 August 2019.











On top of that, if you notice the word "Android Green Alliance" in one of the screenshots above (the one at the bottom right), it's a group that comprises of Huawei and other Chinese companies such as Tencent and Alibaba. The group's purpose is to create and develop apps for Android.

According to Richard Yu, the CEO of Huawei Consumer, Ark OS was already in development since 2012. WinFuture also reported that Huawei filed another one in March as well with the German Patent and Trademark Office (DPMA). Stay tuned for more Ark OS news at TechNave.com.

https://technave.com/gadget/This-could-be-the-first-look-of-Huawei-Ark-OS-14586.html


It seems the back button is at the top of the screen.

I prefer it if placed at the bottom. 

As well as icons, control panel, etc are started from the bottom of the screen.

It's for the ergonomic factor, as most of us use the phone with a single hand, but forced to use two hands because many of the menus or buttons are placed at the top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

PARIS (Reuters) - A ban on buying telecoms equipment from Chinese firms would add about 55 billion euros ($62 billion) to the cost of 5G networks in Europe and delay the technology by about 18 months, according to an industry analysis seen by Reuters. 

The United States added Huawei Technologies, the world’s biggest telecoms equipment maker, to a trade blacklist in May, prompting global tech giants to cut ties with the Chinese company and putting pressure on European countries to follow suit.

Washington alleges Huawei’s equipment can be used by Beijing for spying, something the company has repeatedly denied.

The move by U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration comes as telecoms operators worldwide are gearing up for the arrival of the next generation of mobile technology, or 5G, which promises ultra-fast mobile internet for those able to make the heavy investment needed in networks and equipment.

The estimate is part of a report by telecoms lobby group GSMA, which represents the interests of 750 mobile operators.

GSMA has already voiced concerns about the consequences of a full ban on Huawei, whose products are widely purchased and used by operators in Europe. Huawei is one of the key supporters of the lobby group, several industry sources said.

The 55-billion-euro estimate reflects the total additional costs implied by a full ban on purchases from Huawei and Chinese peer ZTE for the roll out of 5G networks in Europe.

The two Chinese vendors have a combined market share in the European Union of more than 40%.
“Half of this (additional cost) would be due to European operators being impacted by higher input costs following significant loss of competition in the mobile equipment market,” the report said.

“Additionally, operators would need to replace existing infrastructure before implementing 5G upgrades.”
Finnish telecoms equipment maker Nokia said that was not true.

“We offer a technical solution whereby we can overlay our 5G equipment on top of another vendor’s 4G gear. This solution could reduce the cost and complexity of vendor changes,” spokesman Eric Mangan said.

Nokia said this week it had moved ahead of Huawei in total 5G orders and had seen increased interest in its 5G offering from European countries that have been debating the role of Chinese vendors in their networks.

According to the report, a ban would also delay the deployment by 18 months of 5G technology, which will be used in areas ranging from self-driving cars to health and logistics.

“Such a delay would widen the gap in 5G penetration between the EU and the U.S. by more than 15 percentage points by 2025,” according to the report.

This delay would result from delivery challenges for other major equipment makers, such as Ericsson, Nokia and Samsung, in the event of a sudden surge in demand.

It would also follow from the need for telecoms operators to transition from one set of equipment to another.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...CN1T80Y3?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei and TIME Malaysia Sign MOU for 10G PON Ultra-Broadband Access Network Pilot*

Jun 10, 2019


[Shenzhen, China, June 10, 2019] Huawei and TIME dotCom (TIME) jointly signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the *construction of a pilot 10 Gigabit Passive Optical Network (10G PON), aiming to provide gigabit ultra-broadband for fixed access users in Malaysia.*

The demand for network bandwidth will continue increasing with new services such as Virtual Reality (VR)/Augmented Reality (AR), cloud computing, and full-fibre campuses emerging. In anticipation of future developments and requirements, Huawei entered into a MoU with TIME to pilot a 10G PON network to test potential network capabilities.

Huawei has industry-leading end-to-end 10G PON solutions. The Flex-PON solution at the Optical Line Terminal Central Office (OLT CO) side supports multiple modes, such as GPON and 10G PON. It supports a smooth upgrade from GPON to 10G PON without Optical Distribution Network (ODN) reconstruction, thereby protecting customers' investment. The unique Class D high-power symmetric 10G PON/GPON Combo optical module has an optical power budget 25% higher than industry average, increasing the coverage distance by 17 km to connect more users. In addition, based on the proprietary distributed edge computing architecture, Telemetry fast data collection technology, hardware data collection chip, and industry-leading artificial intelligence algorithms (PON optical path characteristic algorithm, Wi-Fi channel optimization algorithm, and optical path failure prediction algorithm), Huawei has launched the industry's first network cloud engine (NCE) and developed multiple methods to help TIME build future-oriented network Operations & Maintenance (O&M) capabilities. These methods include premium broadband intelligent O&M, intelligent ODN fault diagnosis, proactive rectification of weak light faults, proactive capacity expansion based on network bandwidth bottleneck prediction, and identification of users with poor quality of experience.

"Network infrastructure is constantly evolving and we are excited at the prospects that 10G PON would have. An upgrade to a higher capacity network infrastructure is critical to supporting the future bandwidth requirements of our customers," said Ang Thing Jiun, Chief Technology Officer of TIME.

As a world-leading ultra-broadband solutions provider, Huawei continues to lead the development of the global ultra-broadband industry. Huawei's 10G PON solution has been put into commercial use by more than 30 operators worldwide. In addition to fulfilling Nielsen's Law of Internet Bandwidth, Huawei's 10G PON solutions introduce automation and AI technologies to help operators build ultra-wide, simplified, smart, and open full-fiber access networks to enable a smart world of ubiquitous connections.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2019/6/huawei-time-malaysia-mou-10g-pon

@powastick , @Nan Yang , @rambro , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Supply chain sources：

Huawei has begun tapping-out of its own PA chips.

Byebye, Qorvo and Skyworks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei's operating system in pipeline*
By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-11 07:58


















[Photo/IC]​
Huawei Technologies Co seems to be moving very fast to prepare for the launch of its self-developed operating system, as the Chinese tech giant has reportedly shipped 1 million smartphones with the software onboard for testing.

The move is part of Huawei's broader effort to offset the fallout of the US administration's ban on the world's second-largest smartphone vendor and the world's largest telecom equipment maker.

The agency-only institutional brokerage firm Rosenblatt Securities said in a smartphone supply chain report that Huawei has allegedly shipped 1 million smartphones with its self-developed "HongMeng" operating system onboard for testing.

According to the report, Huawei's in-house software is said to be compatible with all Android applications and has "increased security functions to protect personal data".

China Daily quoted Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business group, as saying in an earlier report that the company's own operating system will be available "as early as this fall or next spring at the latest".

The operating system will support mobile phones, computers, tablets, televisions, cars and smart wearable devices, Yu said in a WeChat group involving some internet experts.

The comments came after Google said it would partially cut off Huawei devices from its Android operating system to comply with the US restrictions on Huawei. But later, the US government said on May 20 that it could delay its ban, which gave Huawei's existing devices access to Android for 90 days.

To prepare for a backup plan to deal with a worst-case scenario, Huawei has been working hard to develop its own operating system for a long time. As part of the latest developments, Huawei Central, a website focusing on Huawei-related news, reported that Huawei has filed "HongMeng" trademark applications with almost every possible intellectual property organizations around the globe.

The registration application for "HongMeng" has been filed in countries and regions including Canada, Mexico, South Korea, Australia and Europe, Huawei Central reported.

Huawei did not respond to the requests for comments on the story.

Meanwhile, Google was also reported to have warned the US administration that it risks compromising US national security if it goes ahead with export restrictions on Huawei, and has asked to be exempted from any ban.

The Financial Times reported that Google has expressed its concerns that the restrictions would prompt Huawei to develop its own version of the operating system, or a hybrid Android, which will be more susceptible to being hacked.

Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Information Consumption Alliance, said Google's argument is motivated by concerns that Huawei's self-developed operating system will reduce Android's dominance in the global smartphone market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138356432959561729Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

Chinese #smartphone makers including #Xiaomi and #OPPO, are reportedly testing #Huawei’s operating system #HongMeng OS.When asked by the Global Times when the new system, which could challenge #Google’s @Android, will be launched, Huawei executive Shao Yang said, “It’s a secret.”

4:04 PM - Jun 11, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138356432959561729Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> Chinese #smartphone makers including #Xiaomi and #OPPO, are reportedly testing #Huawei’s operating system #HongMeng OS.When asked by the Global Times when the new system, which could challenge #Google’s @Android, will be launched, Huawei executive Shao Yang said, “It’s a secret.”
> 
> 4:04 PM - Jun 11, 2019




This is a very significant development if it is true. If Chinese phone makers use HongMeng, Korean use Tizen, Android is just as good as dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## the_messenger

Dungeness said:


> This is a very significant development if it is true. If Chinese phone makers use HongMeng, Korean use Tizen, Android is just as good as dead.


It is certain that Google will be put on an unreliable entities list of China, that would be a longgg list
They not only have to test HongMeng, they have to use it ...


----------



## Han Patriot

These bastard don't understand what they just unleashed. Let China sleep for when she wakes up the world will tremble.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Good, China's rise is truly unstoppable. Kudos to the Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grandmaster

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138356432959561729Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> Chinese #smartphone makers including #Xiaomi and #OPPO, are reportedly testing #Huawei’s operating system #HongMeng OS.When asked by the Global Times when the new system, which could challenge #Google’s @Android, will be launched, Huawei executive Shao Yang said, “It’s a secret.”
> 
> 4:04 PM - Jun 11, 2019


Just want to hear that. Xiaomi, Oppo and other Chinese smartphone makers should join as well. That is how new ecosystem is being formed. No pain no gain!


----------



## lcloo

Business News
June 13, 2019 / 12:03 AM / Updated 8 hours ago
*Huawei asks Verizon to pay over $1 billion for over 230 patents: source*

David Shepardson

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *Huawei Technologies Co Ltd has told Verizon Communications Inc that the U.S. carrier should pay licensing fees for more than 230 of the Chinese telecoms equipment maker’s patents and in aggregate is seeking more than $1 billion*, a person briefed on the matter said on Wednesday. 

Verizon should pay to “solve the patent licensing issue,” a Huawei intellectual property licensing executive wrote in February, the Wall Street Journal reported earlier. The patents cover network equipment for more than 20 of the company’s vendors including major U.S. tech firms but those vendors would indemnify Verizon, the person said. Some of those firms have been approached directly by Huawei, the person said.

The patents in question range from core network equipment, wireline infrastructure to internet-of-things technology, the Journal reported. The licensing fees for the more than 230 patents sought is more than $1 billion, the person said.

Huawei has been battling the U.S. government for more than a year. National security experts worry that “back doors” in routers, switches and other Huawei equipment could allow China to spy on U.S. communications. Huawei has denied that it would help China spy.

Companies involved, including Verizon have notified the U.S. government and the dispute comes amid a growing feud between China and the United States. The licensing fee demand may be more about the geopolitical battle between China and the United States rather than a demand for patent fees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobsm

*Flix Snip expands to Spain and Italy on Huawei Video*
Tuesday, June 11th, 2019 

Flix Snip Further Expands European Content Video Distribution with Huawei Video

Following its recent launch in Russia, Flix Snip is providing curated short-form content to Huawei Video subscribers in Spain and Italy with potential for wider distribution in the future

BARCELONA, Spain — Short-form content app and VOD service Flix Snip has announced a major distribution partnership with multinational telecommunications equipment and consumer electronics manufacturer Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. Flix Snip’s premium, short form content is now available to Huawei mobile phone users across Spain and Italy as part of the Huawei Video SVOD service. This announcement builds upon the momentum of Flix Snip’s recent launch in Russia on the MegaFon and Rostelecom telecoms services.

Huawei Video delivers a wide selection of regularly updated international, European, and local content. Subscribers in Spain and Italy can now access Flix Snip’s diverse catalogue of high-quality, short format premium entertainment content, which has a running time of 20 minutes or less. Flix Snip offers a range of genres including: drama, animation, children, family, comedy, science-fiction and horror. Compiled from top productions and filmmakers around the globe, content is localized and dubbed in Spanish and Italian.

“Flix Snip is a perfect fit for our Huawei Video service because it lets subscribers access high-quality, short-form content conveniently on the go,” says Jaime Gonzalo, VP of Huawei Mobile Services in Europe. “Our users want compelling short movies and series that they can dip in and out of. The Flix Snip service provides a huge range of content in a number of genres that meet the viewing requirements of our expanding mobile video platform.”

Sebastien Perioche, Founder & CEO, Flix Snip adds, “The way in which we consume content has changed dramatically. Viewers are more often watching video on their mobile devices and they want to access curated, premium content that’s congruent with their busy lifestyles at the touch of a finger. We are delighted to partner with Huawei and we look forward to announcing more content distribution deals around the world in the near future.”

https://www.digitaltvnews.net/?p=33043

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

*Huawei Wins "Best 5G Core Network Technology" Award at 5G World Summit*
2019.06.13

[London, UK, June 13, 2019] Huawei's 5G intelligent and simplified core network solution has won the "Best 5G Core Network Technology" Award at the 5G World Summit 2019 in London.

5G is set to transform whole industries and promote new applications and business models. The 5G core network, as the hub for building ubiquitous connectivity and scheduling network resources, is centered on latency. It connects things in addition to people and provides differentiated and deterministic network service capabilities. This enables 5G to better serve the industrial Internet and industry digitalization.

Huawei's 5G intelligent and simplified core network supports all-cloud-based key technologies such as three-layer decoupling, stateless design, cross-DC deployment, microservices, and A/B test. The network is built on leading cloud native, connectivity+, and edge computing technologies and is the industry's first core network to support 2G/3G/4G/5G NSA/5G SA in-depth convergence. It provides a Single Voice Core simplified voice solution and a CUPS-based distributed architecture that supports one-stop user plane plug and play, on-demand scheduling of heterogeneous edge computing resources, fast integration of third-party applications, and building of an open edge ecosystem, providing differentiated services and enabling thousands of industries.

Ma Liang, director of the Huawei’s Cloud Core Network Product Mgmt. Dept., remarked, "We are honored to win this award. Huawei has continuously invested in 5G core network R&D to gain industry leading expertise in 5G technology. We collaborate with carriers and industry partners to continuously develop 5G applications in vertical industries, enable a thriving industry ecosystem, and make full preparation for the mature commercial use of 5G.”

As of June 2019, Huawei has won 46 commercial 5G contracts globally, and has launched a series of cross-industry collaborations based on network slicing and MEC in smart grid, VR/AR, IoV, remote surgery, smart manufacturing, and other fields, greatly expanding the 5G global ecosystem. Huawei is committed to advancing this technology to better serve our customers with state-of-the-art solutions.


https://www.huawei.com/ch-en/press-events/news/2019/6/huawei-best-5g-core-network-technology-award

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei fighting back as it makes breakthrough amid US crackdown across the globe*
By Chen Qingqing Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/13 22:53:40

*Fighting back against US amid breakthrough
*


Visitors browse new Huawei smartphones at the company's booth at CES Asia 2019, in Shanghai on Tuesday. The exhibition features cutting-edge technologies such as 5G, artificial intelligence and the Internet of Things. Photo: AFP

Huawei will soon help launch commercial 5G service in 15 cities across Spain by teaming up with local carrier Vodafone Spain. While the Chinese technology giant is gaining more territory in the global 5G arena, it has been also actively fighting back against the global crackdown led by Washington from both the legal and product perspectives.

European heavyweight telecom operator Vodafone will launch its 5G network in Spain on Saturday, using Huawei networks and technology, following carriers in the UK that have recently launched 5G service with the help of the Chinese company, which is also the largest telecoms equipment provider across the globe.

Spain will be the second European country with commercial 5G service after the UK.

In spite of constant US efforts in lobbying Europe to bar Huawei from 5G rollouts by citing so-called security concerns, the Chinese company has not stopped moving forward in helping local carriers to accelerate their 5G deployment.

"Huawei is the unparalleled leader in 5G," the Chinese company told the Global Times in an earlier interview, noting that rejecting Huawei will only leave the US lagging behind in the 5G race.

As of June 6, Huawei had obtained 46 5G commercial contracts in 30 countries and regions worldwide, including some allies of the US and European countries that the US has been actively persuading, Geng Shuang, spokesperson of China's Foreign Ministry, said in a recent press briefing. "I won't mention those countries by name, as it will break someone's heart," he said.

The US has been pushing hard for a ban in Europe, as more and more carriers are inclined to choose Huawei products for their 5G networks. An analysis seen by the Global Times showed that major carriers including EE, Vodafone, O2 and Three UK, all purchased radio access networks from the Chinese company.

In addition to its expanded footprints in 5G markets, Huawei has been actively working on proprietary technologies to reduce reliance on US companies in case Washington extends export controls while giving the US a taste of its own medicine, analysts said.

Huawei is reportedly asking US carrier Verizon for $1 billion in patent licensing fees for the use of more than 230 network-related patents. Huawei and Verizon representatives met in New York last week to discuss some of the patents, and these issues are larger than just Verizon, Reuters reported on Thursday, citing Verizon spokesperson Rich Young.

"Given the broader geopolitical context, any issue involving Huawei has implications for our entire industry and also raises national and international concerns," Young was quoted as saying in the report.

"Huawei is trying to prove that the US can't live without the company, as its patents cover the whole industry supply chain from technologies to services," Fu Liang, an independent industry analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday.

Huawei can live without the US market, but it will not sit passively amid this crackdown, and it will continue using the patent issue to fight back, he said.

To prepare for the worst amid the US sanctions, Huawei has also been accelerating internal innovation in core technologies like its operating system (OS) known as HongMeng.

The company will ship smartphones equipped with HongMeng OS in October, with total shipments set to reach 215 to 225 million units in the fourth quarter of 2019, according to an analyst report seen by the Global Times on Thursday.

HongMeng-equipped smartphones' target consumers will initially be in Central and Eastern Europe, as well as emerging markets, the report showed.

The upcoming release of the HongMeng OS is widely seen as a major blow to US sanctions, which led to Google's partial ban on Huawei from its Android OS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 17, 2019 / 2:50 PM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*Huawei says U.S. ban hurting more than expected, to wipe $30 billion off revenue*
Sijia Jiang

HONG KONG (Reuters) - China’s Huawei Technologies Co Ltd has taken a harder-than-expected hit from a U.S. ban, the company’s founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei said, and slashed revenue expectations for the year.

Huawei founder Ren Zhengfei attends a panel discussion at the company headquarters in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China June 17, 2019. REUTERS/Aly Song
Ren’s downbeat assessment that the ban will hit revenue by $30 billion, the first time Huawei has quantified the impact of the U.S. action, comes as a surprise after weeks of defiant comments from company executives who maintained Huawei was technologically self-sufficient.

The United States has put Huawei on an export blacklist citing national security issues, barring U.S. suppliers from selling to the world’s largest telecommunications equipment maker and No.2 maker of smartphones, without special approval.

The firm has denied its products pose a security threat.

The ban has forced companies, including Alphabet Inc’s Google and British chip designer ARM to limit or cease their relationships with the Chinese company.

Huawei had not expected that U.S. determination to “crack” the company would be “so strong and so pervasive”, Ren said, speaking at the company’s Shenzhen headquarters on Monday.


Two U.S. tech experts, George Gilder and Nicholas Negroponte, also joined the session.

“We did not expect they would attack us on so many aspects,” Ren said, adding he expects a revival in business in 2021.

“We cannot get components supply, cannot participate in many international organizations, cannot work closely with many universities, cannot use anything with U.S. components, and cannot even establish connection with networks that use such components.”

Huawei, which turned in a revenue of 721.2 billion yuan ($104 billion) last year, expects revenue of around $100 billion this year and the next, Ren said. This compares to an initial target for a growth in 2019 to between $125 billion and $130 billion depending on foreign exchange fluctuations.

*TRADE WAR*
The Trump administration slapped sanctions on Huawei at a time when U.S.-China trade talks hit rough waters, prompting assertions from China’s leaders about the country’s progress in achieving self-sufficiency in the key semiconductor business.

Huawei has also said it could roll out its Hongmeng operating system (OS), which is being tested, within nine months if needed, as its phones face being cut off from updates of Google’s Android OS in the wake of the ban.

But industry insiders have remained skeptical that Chinese chip makers can quickly meet the challenge of supplying Huawei’s needs and those of other domestic technology firms.

Negroponte, founder of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology Media Lab, said the U.S. ban was a mistake.

“Our president has already said publicly that he would reconsider Huawei if we can make a trade deal. So clearly that is not about national security,” he said.

“It is about something else,” Negroponte added.

Huawei’s smartphone sales have, however, been hit by the uncertainty. Ren said the firm’s international smartphone shipments plunged 40%. While he did not give the time period, a spokesman clarified the CEO was referring to the past month.

Bloomberg reported on Sunday that Huawei was preparing for a 40-60% drop in international smartphone shipments.

The CEO, however, said Huawei will not cut research and development spending despite the expected hit from the ban to the company’s finances and would not have large-scale layoffs.

($1 = 6.9239 Chinese yuan)

Reporting by Sijia Jiang in Hong Kong and Brenda Goh in Shanghai; Writing by Sayantani Ghosh; Editing by Himani Sarkar and Muralikumar Anantharaman


Huawei says U.S. ban hurting more than expected, to wipe $30 billion off revenue - Reuters


----------



## hirobo2

"Huawei registers a new 5G logo trademark"

--------

Allow me to explain the hidden meaning behind the Huawei 5G logo:

You can quickly glean three numbers from the logo 5, 7 (G=7th letter) and 8 (infinity upright).

From a numerology perspective:

5+7 (G=7th letter)=12
5+8 (infinity upright)=13

*The Huawei 5G logo actually encodes a Pythagorean triple (a^2 + b^2 = c^2 || 5^2 + 12^2 = 13^2)!!!*

Whoever designed this logo is both a mathematician and numerologist... It's such a carefully thought out design based on math (&science)!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

Pythagorean triples: (a^2 + b^2 = c^2)

(3, 4, 5) 
*(5, 12, 13) <= Huawei 5G logo*
(8, 15, 17) 
(7, 24, 25)
(20, 21, 29) 
(12, 35, 37) 
(9, 40, 41) 
(28, 45, 53)
(11, 60, 61) 
(16, 63, 65) 
(33, 56, 65) 
(48, 55, 73)
(13, 84, 85) 
(36, 77, 85) 
(39, 80, 89) 
(65, 72, 97)

The Huawei 5G logo is special becoz it takes after the 2nd simplest Pythagorean triple...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei's patent reveals dual side foldable phone - Huawei Central*



By Amit
Posted on June 18, 2019




The current gen Mate X foldable phone comes with a display that unfolds from only one side, and a recent patent reveals that the company is also planning a design that includes dual side foldable display.

Huawei registered trademarks for Mate V, Mate F and Mate Fold

On May 31, 2019, WIPO (World Intellectual Property Office) published a new patent of Huawei entitled as ‘Foldable mobile device’, revealing a new kind of folding type, as the patent was spotted and illustrated by LetsGoDigital.

According to the patent, the display of the device unfolds in a similar manner of Mate X but from both left and right sides, and the center part remains active while the device is folded.

There is a total of three models patent filed by the company, first with widescreen bezels on the head and chin, containing – camera, sensors, and a home button. The second model only has bezels on the head, which includes a camera along with necessary sensors.

The third model is more advanced, and it’s completely bezel-less, its display expands from the front to both left and right and while being folded the display covers the entire rear sides.

Currently, there’s confirmation that these designs would go in production but there’s a huge possibility that it may in the future.

*Have a look at the patent illustrations below:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Philippines' Globe Telecom launches fixed wireless 5G network*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-20 23:25:26|Editor: yan

MANILA, June 20 (Xinhua) -- Globe Telecom, Inc. launched on Thursday its fifth-generation (5G) services, becoming the first Philippine carrier to make the next generation connectivity standard available commercially.

The Ayala-led company is partnering with Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. for the development of its 5G network, which will be launched through a home broadband service initially.

Globe is the first in the Philippines and in Southeast Asia to launch 5G, said Ernest Cu, president and chief executive officer of Globe, during the launch.

"And the countries ahead of us are (South) Korea and Japan. Can you imagine? We're in great company, right, to be able launch this technology," Cu said.

"What it really means is for the Filipino families and I think the Philippines is freedom, freedom to be able to experience the internet much faster than what's there before without having to deploy fiber," he added.

Although the technology is new and still unproven, Cu said early indications are that "it really opens up a whole new world of possibilities."

Globe was initially planning to roll out in locations with high density of cell sites such as Metro Manila and other urban centers.

Fifth-generation or 5G is a new mobile standard that will offer much faster internet speeds and less lag. The technology is seen as the next mobile technology that will revolutionize not only the way people communicate with each other, but also how devices connect to one another to create a smart environment.

Industry giant PLDT Inc. is targeting to launch 5G services for select home broadband and corporate customers by the fourth quarter of 2019, PLDT chair and CEO Manuel Pangilinan said last week.

Pangilinan said his group will most likely launch its own 5G services for the home and enterprise within the fourth quarter, as the group guns to finish its pilot testing for 5G use cases in the coming months.

"We might start with the home and enterprise. But what we have to ask are what the relevant cities, customer premises equipment are for home and enterprise," he told reporters last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

hirobo2 said:


> Continue the ban plz. I shall never buy a smartphone (with Android on it)...


Likewise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei smartphone gets 1st 5G license*
By Zhang Jie | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-06-25 16:57




A screenshot of Huawei's official Weibo account on June 25, 2019. [Photo/weibo.com]

Huawei's smartphone Mate 20X has obtained the first license to allow terminal telecommunication equipment to enter the 5G network in China, the company announced Tuesday on its official Sina Weibo account.

Currently, Huawei has signed 50 commercial 5G contracts globally to ship more than 150,000 sets of 5G equipment, said Ding Yun, president of Huawei's telecom carrier business group, at a summit meeting themed "5G is ON" held in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Huawei's in trouble! 

*"Huawei has so far gained 50 5G commercial contracts and shipped more than 150,000 base stations," Ding said.*

http://unb.com.bd/category/Tech/huawei-5g-enabling-new-growth-ryan-ding/21084

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

GUANGZHOU, June 26 (Xinhua) -- Huawei has received 50 contracts on 5G commercial services from 30 countries and regions, and shipped more than 150,000 5G base stations worldwide, the company announced Wednesday.

As of Saturday, Huawei has received 28 contracts from Europe, 11 from the Middle East, six from the Asia-Pacific Region, four from the Americas, and one from Africa, said Hu Houkun, deputy chairman of the company's board of directors during a press conference held Wednesday.

Hu added that the *shipment of the company's 5G base stations is expected to grow to about 500,000 by the end of this year.*

As to whether the supply of 5G products will be affected by external sanctions, Hu said that alternative solutions have been found for all the affected components, and the performance of the alternative solutions are the same as or even better than the original components.

At present, Huawei's 5G technology solutions are completely unaffected by the sanctions. In terms of both signed contracts or those in the future, the company can fully guarantee a stable supply to its customers, Hu said.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-06/26/c_138175892.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei’s HongMeng OS may build a large ecosystem: analysts*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/8 22:08:40



A view of the Huawei stand during the Innovfest Unbound tech show held in Singapore from Thursday to Friday Photo: Zhang Hongpei/GT

HongMeng, Huawei's alternative operating system (OS) for Android, may be announced at the Huawei Developers Conference in early August, according to a report on news portal yicai.com on Sunday.

The OS is likely to build a large ecosystem thanks to a series of measures by Huawei, including the self-developed app compiler, according to experts.

Ren Zhengfei, founder of Huawei, observed that despite the fast progress on the OS, the biggest challenge is to cultivate a robust ecosystem, and to encourage as many developers to engage in the system as possible, the report said.

However, industry analysts noted that compared with other non-Android and non-IOS systems, HongMeng has a much better chance of surviving and even winning a considerable market share.

Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Beijing-based Information Consumption Alliance told the Global Times on Monday that the key is Huawei's independently developed ARK compiler, which allows app developers to convert their apps to be compatible with the HongMeng system.

"The main reason that most small OS on the mobile end failed, including Windows and Symbian, is that developers don't have enough incentives to develop multiple sets of apps for different OS," Xiang said. "The compiler means the apps can be ready for HongMeng without having to be developed from scratch. And as more apps operate in the system, more developers will have the incentive to engage with it."

HongMeng also has a broader application range than most OS. According to the report, the HongMeng OS will be installed not only in smartphones but also in applications for the Internet of Things (IoT), and industrial automation, with less than five milliseconds of processing delay, Ren was quoted as saying. 

"Given its focus on processing delay, the HongMeng OS is still largely a system for industrial automation rather than smartphones," said Fu Liang, a Beijing-based independent industry analyst.

It is still an emergency backup plan prepared for the worst case scenario. To take over the current dominant OS would be costly and require a new set of negotiations and verification with network providers, Fu said.

Currently, the HongMeng OS is being tested at a relatively small scale, but around 1 million devices equipped with HongMeng OS will be shipped before the end of the year, the report said. 

"A very likely strategy for Huawei is to select a specific type of phone to have the OS installed to test the waters," Xiang said. "And by trial and error and collating the market response, Huawei will have a better idea how to update the system."

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## oprih

Good job Huawei! 

Rest in piss murica.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei applies for license to make high-precision digital maps, heralds a move further into self-driving sector*
By Shen Weiduo Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/9 17:17:06

Huawei, the Chinese technology giant caught amid the ongoing China-US trade war, has applied for a license to make high-precision digital maps, a move that an industry analyst said could drive up the company's efforts to develop and launch autonomous driving solutions and expand its business sphere.

According to a statement on the official website of China's Ministry of Natural Resources, the application from Beijing Huawei Digital Technologies Co, a subsidiary of Huawei, together with six other companies, was approved and is in its publication period from July 5 to Thursday. 

Huawei will officially be allowed to enter the high-precision digital mapping industry from that point.

Huawei said it "had not heard about the matter" when contacted by the Global Times on Tuesday.

Analysts said that high-precision digital maps are a significant and necessary step for self-driving technology, but they may stay in the research and development period for years before the technology can finally be commercialized.

"The application is obviously a major step for Huawei's ambition to explore the autonomous driving sector. In other words, Huawei wants to make itself an integrator that could make both hardware and software in the industry," Feng Shiming, a car analyst at Shanghai-based Menutor Consulting, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Huawei has repeatedly stated that it would not make cars. While focusing on information and communications technology, Huawei aims to enable original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) of cars to build smarter vehicles to facilitate evolutionary changes in the auto industry, Huawei Rotating Chairman Eric Xu said in April.

Xu said that the products Huawei will offer to automotive OEMs include mobile data centers, cloud services for autonomous driving, 4G/5G in-vehicle communication modules, and Huawei HiCar people-car-home connectivity solutions for all scenarios.

"Without making cars, if the company could successfully acquire the core technologies of all the software and hardware needed by self-driving, it would have more of a say in the smart car industry chain, even more so than those firms who made the cars themselves," Feng said. "By then, Huawei's technology prowess in the sector would be like the combination of Intel and Microsoft's influence on the global computer industry chain."

With its self-developed HongMeng operating system and its peculiar strength in 5G, together with China's large and mature market, Huawei has both the strength and advantage to achieve that goal, Feng noted.

"Huawei's artificial intelligence chip Balong 5000 is also capable of supporting the company to realize its ambitions in the auto industry," an industry insider told the Global Times previously.

Huawei has been actively laying out its car businesses over the past year. It said that it may launch self-driving vehicles as early as 2021, according to a report from the Financial Times, citing a Huawei representative.

The telecommunications giant has partnered with car manufacturers including the German carmaker Audi, GAC Toyota, Beijing New Energy Automobile and Changan Automobile to supply them with artificial intelligence technology, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148807228016619520




Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

Industry insiders close to #Huawei told the Global Times on Wed it is highly likely the tech giant will release #HongMengOS on August 9 during the developer conference. The self-developed OS mainly used in #IoT will reshape the OS market, challenging Google’s #Android.

12:12 PM - Jul 10, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei's HongMeng OS set for release in August: insiders*
By Yang Kunyi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/10 22:18:40

Alternative to Android, iOS may reshape industry



Photo: IC

The HongMeng operating system (OS), developed by Huawei as a potential alternative to Google's Android OS, might be released at Huawei's Developer Conference on August 9, industry insiders close to the matter told the Global Times Wednesday. 

According to media reports, the user experience (UX) design features a brand new ringtone and notification panel, a cleaner interface for the camera, more animation and faster speed. Users can also add widgets and personalize the locked screen. 

Experts said that it is possible for Huawei to build a sustainable smartphone ecosystem on the HongMeng OS and reshape the current market dominated by Android and Apple's iOS, although the new system is primarily designed for industrial automation and applications in the Internet of Things (IoT).

"Given the design features of the HongMeng OS, it can be a game changer in IoT-related areas, such as driverless cars and smart homes," Fu Liang, a Beijing-based independent industry analyst, told the Global Times. 

According to Huawei's website, the HongMeng OS is built with a processing latency of less than 5 milliseconds, which is especially required in circumstances involving IoT applications that often need to transfer large amount of data simultaneously. 

"It's not designed for phones as everyone thinks," Ren Zhengfei, founder of Huawei, said in a recent interview with the French magazine Le Point. 

However, the company could still resort to the HongMeng OS as it may be wary of the threats coming from the US, and it still can be very competitive, according to experts.

"One key advantage of the HongMeng OS is that the Android apps don't need to be recoded to run in the system," Fu said. "As it is reportedly 60 percent faster than Android and iOS, more smartphone makers such as Xiaomi and Oppo will be likely to install the OS in their phones."

As a new OS that's almost 10 years younger than Android, HongMeng is currently lacking a robust ecosystem that Huawei will need to cultivate and sustain, Fu noted. 

According to statistics by statcounters.com, as of June 2019, Android had more than 76 percent of the mobile OS market and iOS had more than 22 percent, leaving less than 2 percent to other systems. 

But Huawei is encouraging app developers to join its app store, called AppGallery, to build its ecosystem. 

According to a report by technology news website landiannews.com, Huawei has sent an email to app developers inviting them to publish their apps on AppGallery. 

"All Huawei smartphones are installed with our official app store AppGallery with more than 270 million monthly active users… To guarantee full support for your app, it is an invitation for you to join our developers' community and portal," said the email. 

"It is hard to estimate if the new OS is put into use, exactly how many customers will switch to HongMeng in the short term," said Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Beijing-based Information Consumption Alliance.

"But given time, I see no reason Huawei cannot take up a significant share of the market if it decides to. The millions of users of Huawei are too big to miss out for developers. As more apps operate in the system, more developers will join to build a robust ecosystem."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

22:57, 18-Jul-2019
*Huawei kicks its top phone assembler out of the supply chain*
CGTN



Employees assemble Motorola Solutions Inc. Moto X smartphones at the Flextronics International Ltd. factory in Fort Worth, Texas, U.S., September 10, 2013. /VCG Photo

After suspending part of the production in May due to the U.S. “Entity List” restriction, Flex Ltd, Huawei’s largest smartphone assembler, has halted all production lines in its Changsha factory based in central China’s Hunan Province, according to Caixin’s report last Friday.

An exclusive report from iFeng tech revealed that Huawei ruled Flex out of their supply chain after the company realized production requirements cannot be met.

The Singapore-based electronic manufacturing service giant confirmed in May that they were asked to suspend all global cooperation with Huawei, including productions in Chinese factories and product deliveries, in order to comply with the Washington rules.

They resumed shipments for the majority of products in the later months, but their partnership failed to continue after the company repeatedly asked Huawei to make a promise on some of its conditions, the iFeng report said on Wednesday.

Flex’s business in the Changsha factory has been partly taken over by BYD electronics, the report mentions. Best known for the electronic vehicles business, BYD is also a major supplier of Huawei's Mate20 RS camera assembly services and plastic parts for Mate20 and Mate20 Pro metal frames.

Founded in 1969, Flex is the world's second largest contract manufacturer after Foxconn by revenue, and Huawei’s largest phone assembler. It employs nearly 200,000 people in more than 30 countries and has over 30 factories in China.



Huawei's American suppliers. /Screenshot from Reuters

According to Reuters' report, Huawei contributes nearly 2.5 billion yuan to Flex’s revenue so losing the contract with the telecom giant will be a heavy blow for the American company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JULY 23, 2019 / 1:37 AM / UPDATED 4 HOURS AGO
*Huawei's U.S. research arm slashes jobs as trade ban bites*
Jane Lanhee Lee, Sijia Jiang

SANTA CLARA, Calif./HONG KONG (Reuters) - China’s Huawei Technologies laid off more than two-thirds of the 850-strong workforce at its Futurewei Technologies research arm in the United States, after being blacklisted by the government.

...

Huawei's U.S. research arm slashes jobs as trade ban bites - Reuters

+++@@@+++​
*Huawei unveils major Italy investment*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-23 07:37


















Huawei products are displayed during the opening of the company's new offices in Milan, northern Italy, earlier this year.[Provided to China Daily]

Chinese telecom major Huawei Technologies Co plans to invest $3.1 billion in Italy over the next three years, making its latest move to leverage European technologies for future growth amid challenges from the US government, analysts said on Monday.

Thomas Miao, Huawei's Italian unit chief executive, said the investment plan would create 1,000 new direct jobs from 2019 to 2021, Italian news agency Ansa reported.

Specifically, the plan would consist of $1.2 billion invested in operations and marketing, and $1.9 billion in direct supplies of Huawei's products, while $52 million would be added for research and development activities, Ansa added.

As part of the overall investment plan, Huawei would spend around 2 million euros ($2.24 million) to build a laboratory with the University of Pavia in Italy. The laboratory is designed to develop chips, especially those at early stages, Russia's Sputnik news agency reported.

Starting operations in Italy since 2004, Huawei now employs about 850 people in the nation.

The new move came after Huawei said in May it plans to build and operate an optical device research and development base in Cambridge, the United Kingdom, within the next five years.

The expansion is part of a five-year 3-billion-pound ($3.75 billion) investment plan for the UK that the Shenzhen-based company announced last February.

Huawei is facing restrictions from the US government which added it to an Entity List in May, banning the world's largest telecom equipment maker from purchasing any US technologies without special government approval.

Although the US Department of Commerce said earlier this month that it would issue licenses to US companies seeking to sell products to Huawei when "there is no threat to national security", analysts said Huawei is already determined to shift more of its suppliers and research and development centers to Europe.

Wang Yanhui, secretary-general of the Mobile China Alliance, said amid the ban from Washington, Huawei is working hard to find European and Chinese alternatives to its US suppliers.

"Though the restrictions are relaxed to some extent, it was already very clear that the US market is not a level-playing field for Huawei. It must make strategic adjustments of its R&D layout," said Fu Liang, an independent analyst who has been following the telecom industry for more than a decade.

Huawei confirmed media reports that the company is shrinking its business in the US, with plans to lay off employees at its US-based research and development subsidiary Futurewei Technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## riscol

*Huawei reports 30% revenue growth despite best efforts by US to derail Chinese tech juggernaut *

Chinese telecom giant Huawei recorded better than expected revenue growth in the first half of 2019, up 30 percent year-on-year. The strong results come despite the Chinese firm being put on Washington’s trade blacklist.
The company’s revenue jumped almost 40 percent in the first quarter of the year compared with the same period of 2018 – to 180 billion Chinese yuan ($26 billion).

Huawei announced last week that it signed 50 5G commercial contracts, with 28 coming from mobile operators in Europe. The company’s rotating chairman Ken Hu said in April he anticipated that the faster-than-expected rollout of 5G networks would fuel double-digit growth for its carrier division in 2019.

Huawei’s founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei warned in June that various US restrictions would take $30 billion off its top-line over the next two years. He said that revenue was expected to decline to about $100 billion this year.
Since 2018, the Shenzhen-based firm has faced pressure from the United States while being accused by Washington of spying for the Chinese government. Both Beijing and Huawei deny the charge. Huawei was barred from doing business with American companies that supply it with necessary parts and technology.

The Trump administration has also been pressing allies to ban Huawei from 5G rollouts. The pressure has eased recently, with Washington having relaxed sanctions on the company.

Some countries like Australia and Japan have barred Huawei, while others, including India, are yet to decide whether to permit its 5G rollouts. The UK and Spain have already launched 5G commercial networks powered by Huawei base stations. This month, Brazil said it will not stop the Chinese technology company from operating within its borders.

In June, Huawei helped to launch the 5G commercial network in Saudi Arabia. It has also stepped into the Russian market, announcing an agreement with one of Russia’s leading internet and mobile providers, MTS, to develop 5G networks. The Chinese giant has also approached several Russian tech firms to create joint ventures and use their technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

IMO I think Ren & many of us Huawei supporters were too pesimistic, Huawei is clearly doing extremely well, its just like what they say "what doesnt kill you will make you stronger", the US gave free advertisment to Huawei, nowadays thanks to Trump every body knows Huawei and advertisment is every thing because no matter how good your products are.. if you dont advertise them customers won't even know that you exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CHN Bamboo

JSCh said:


> *Philippines' Globe Telecom launches fixed wireless 5G network*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-20 23:25:26|Editor: yan
> 
> MANILA, June 20 (Xinhua) -- Globe Telecom, Inc. launched on Thursday its fifth-generation (5G) services, becoming the first Philippine carrier to make the next generation connectivity standard available commercially.
> 
> The Ayala-led company is partnering with Chinese tech giant Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. for the development of its 5G network, which will be launched through a home broadband service initially.
> 
> Globe is the first in the Philippines and in Southeast Asia to launch 5G, said Ernest Cu, president and chief executive officer of Globe, during the launch.
> 
> "And the countries ahead of us are (South) Korea and Japan. Can you imagine? We're in great company, right, to be able launch this technology," Cu said.
> 
> "What it really means is for the Filipino families and I think the Philippines is freedom, freedom to be able to experience the internet much faster than what's there before without having to deploy fiber," he added.
> 
> Although the technology is new and still unproven, Cu said early indications are that "it really opens up a whole new world of possibilities."
> 
> Globe was initially planning to roll out in locations with high density of cell sites such as Metro Manila and other urban centers.
> 
> Fifth-generation or 5G is a new mobile standard that will offer much faster internet speeds and less lag. The technology is seen as the next mobile technology that will revolutionize not only the way people communicate with each other, but also how devices connect to one another to create a smart environment.
> 
> Industry giant PLDT Inc. is targeting to launch 5G services for select home broadband and corporate customers by the fourth quarter of 2019, PLDT chair and CEO Manuel Pangilinan said last week.
> 
> Pangilinan said his group will most likely launch its own 5G services for the home and enterprise within the fourth quarter, as the group guns to finish its pilot testing for 5G use cases in the coming months.
> 
> "We might start with the home and enterprise. But what we have to ask are what the relevant cities, customer premises equipment are for home and enterprise," he told reporters last week.



"There is always America pushing us, egging us ... making me the bait. What do you think Filipinos are, earthworms?" Duterte said.

China now invests in the Philippines, builds factories & infrastructure and employs local workers, and even brings Huawei 5G to the Filipinos.

It seems that the United States has failed in its attempt to undermine relations between the Philippines and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beidou2020

CHN Bamboo said:


> "There is always America pushing us, egging us ... making me the bait. What do you think Filipinos are, earthworms?" Duterte said.
> 
> China now invests in the Philippines, builds factories & infrastructure and employs local workers, and even brings Huawei 5G to the Filipinos.
> 
> It seems that the United States has failed in its attempt to undermine relations between the Philippines and China.



The end of the American empire is near. The empire is losing control in all areas.

Internally they are in complete disintegration and geopolitically they are failing everywhere.

The nightmare scenario for the American empire is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei Mate 20 X 5G officially launched in China, check out the price and specs*




By Deng Li
Posted on July 26, 2019




Huawei has now officially made its debut in China’s 5G smartphone market with the launch of Mate 20 X 5G packed with two 7nm chipsets.

Here’s the download speed test between Huawei Mate 20 X 5G and a 4G smartphone

As for the specs, Huawei Mate 20 X is powered by Kirin 980 processor with 7nm Balong 5000 5G multi-mode chipset that also supports 4G/3G/2G networks.

The phones come with a 7.2-inch FHD+ OLED display. the battery capacity of 4100mAh that recharges with 40W fast charge and runs on EMUI 9.1 (Android Pie).

The Mate 20 X 5G is equipped with 8GB RAM + 256GB internal storage. For photography it has triple rear camera setup of 40 MP (Wide Angle Lens, f/1.8 aperture) + 20 MP (Ultra Wide Angle Lens, f/2.2 aperture) + 8 MP (Telephoto, f/2.4 aperture) and a 24MP (f/2.0) front-facing camera.

Huawei Mate 20 X 5G is priced at 6199 yuan ($900, 809 Euro) and will be available on pre-sale starting July 26, while official sales on August 16.


Huawei Mate 20 X 5G officially launched in China, check out the price and specs - Huawei Central

++++###++++​*Huawei Mate 20 X 5G Hits the UK This Week Because Not Everyone's Afraid to Flog It*
By Shabana Arif on 26 Jul 2019 at 5:30PM

Huawei's Mate 20 X 5G launched last month but what with all of the furore going on around the company, network operators pulled the handset from their launch lineup, but now their competitors are stepping in.

The 5G smartphone was set to be available on EE and Vodafone, but the pair announced that they would be holding off on offering the Mate 20 X 5G until the Huawei brouhaha settled down, but it has yet to reappear in either of the companies' lists of 5G devices.

But three other networks have swanned in to snap up the phone for their own 5G lineup, so if you had your eye on the handset you'll be able to find it on Three, Sky Mobile and Carphone Warehouse.






"We will always put our consumers first, regardless of the challenges we face and this announcement demonstrates the continued confidence in Huawei from customers and partners," said Anson Zhang, managing director of Huawei consumer business group UK.

"We also have a responsibility to make it clear to consumers that nothing has changed and we are confident about the future, and will always ensure our consumers enjoy the best possible experience on their Huawei devices. We are grateful to our millions of loyal consumers in the UK – and we will soon welcome millions more.”

As per the snazzy little video, the Huawei Mate 20 X 5G will be available in Emerald Green for £999 from today. You can refresh your memory on its specs right here.


Huawei Mate 20 X 5G Hits the UK This Week Because Not Everyone's Afraid to Flog It | Gizmodo UK

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beidou2020 said:


> The end of the American empire is near. The empire is losing control in all areas.
> 
> Internally they are in complete disintegration and geopolitically they are failing everywhere.
> 
> The nightmare scenario for the American empire is here.



Each and everyone of these statements are totally and completely wrong.


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154656245476757504

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

1748 Mbps Download and 212 Mbps Upload !!!

My 4G network works like SNAIL in comparison (Pic below).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

Nice, Chinese people now have 5G phones, meanwhile muricans will have to do with their at&t fake 5g phones lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

JSCh said:


> *Huawei Mate 20 X 5G officially launched in China, check out the price and specs*
> 
> 
> 
> By Deng Li
> Posted on July 26, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei has now officially made its debut in China’s 5G smartphone market with the launch of Mate 20 X 5G packed with two 7nm chipsets.
> 
> Here’s the download speed test between Huawei Mate 20 X 5G and a 4G smartphone
> 
> As for the specs, Huawei Mate 20 X is powered by Kirin 980 processor with 7nm Balong 5000 5G multi-mode chipset that also supports 4G/3G/2G networks.
> 
> The phones come with a 7.2-inch FHD+ OLED display. the battery capacity of 4100mAh that recharges with 40W fast charge and runs on EMUI 9.1 (Android Pie).
> 
> The Mate 20 X 5G is equipped with 8GB RAM + 256GB internal storage. For photography it has triple rear camera setup of 40 MP (Wide Angle Lens, f/1.8 aperture) + 20 MP (Ultra Wide Angle Lens, f/2.2 aperture) + 8 MP (Telephoto, f/2.4 aperture) and a 24MP (f/2.0) front-facing camera.
> 
> Huawei Mate 20 X 5G is priced at 6199 yuan ($900, 809 Euro) and will be available on pre-sale starting July 26, while official sales on August 16.
> 
> 
> Huawei Mate 20 X 5G officially launched in China, check out the price and specs - Huawei Central
> 
> ++++###++++​*Huawei Mate 20 X 5G Hits the UK This Week Because Not Everyone's Afraid to Flog It*
> By Shabana Arif on 26 Jul 2019 at 5:30PM
> 
> Huawei's Mate 20 X 5G launched last month but what with all of the furore going on around the company, network operators pulled the handset from their launch lineup, but now their competitors are stepping in.
> 
> The 5G smartphone was set to be available on EE and Vodafone, but the pair announced that they would be holding off on offering the Mate 20 X 5G until the Huawei brouhaha settled down, but it has yet to reappear in either of the companies' lists of 5G devices.
> 
> But three other networks have swanned in to snap up the phone for their own 5G lineup, so if you had your eye on the handset you'll be able to find it on Three, Sky Mobile and Carphone Warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We will always put our consumers first, regardless of the challenges we face and this announcement demonstrates the continued confidence in Huawei from customers and partners," said Anson Zhang, managing director of Huawei consumer business group UK.
> 
> "We also have a responsibility to make it clear to consumers that nothing has changed and we are confident about the future, and will always ensure our consumers enjoy the best possible experience on their Huawei devices. We are grateful to our millions of loyal consumers in the UK – and we will soon welcome millions more.”
> 
> As per the snazzy little video, the Huawei Mate 20 X 5G will be available in Emerald Green for £999 from today. You can refresh your memory on its specs right here.
> 
> 
> Huawei Mate 20 X 5G Hits the UK This Week Because Not Everyone's Afraid to Flog It | Gizmodo UK




*@0:50* and *@0:52* respectively
Huawei Mate 20 X is powered by *Kirin 980 processo**r* with 7nm *Balong 5000 5G* multi-mode chipset that also supports 4G/3G/2G networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to Build Xiamen Chip Base, USD218 Million Supercomputing Center*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUL 29 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Huawei to Build Xiamen Chip Base, USD218 Million Supercomputing Center​
(Yicai Global) July 29 -- Chinese technology giant Huawei Technologies will build its first software and hardware development platform for partners in Xiamen, in southeastern China's Fujian province.

The world's largest telecom equipment maker will also invest CNY1.5 billion (USD218 million) to build a supercomputing center, Xinhua News Agency reported.

Xiamen's city government and Shenzhen-based Huawei yesterday penned a cooperation agreement to kick off the facility and the supercomputing center.

The platform project, which is called the Kunpeng Ecological Base and is centered on the Kunpeng 920 server processor Huawei unveiled at the start of the year, aims to entice partners to settle in and jointly develop new products to form a processor-centric ecosystem.

The supercomputing center will use Kunpeng 920 as its core server to provide end-to-end computing capabilities for key units such as government agencies, large and medium state-owned enterprises, and key industries in Xiamen.

Huawei announced at a recent meeting that it will invest CNY3 billion in the next five years to develop the industrial ecology centered around its Kunpeng chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei’s smartphone with HongMeng OS to be put into market in Q4, priced at 2,000 yuan*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/4 15:46:15



A view of a "5G is On" banner above Huawei's booth at the MWC19 in East China's Shanghai Municipality on June 27. Photo: IC

Huawei is busy testing its smartphone armed with self-developed HongMeng operating system (OS), and the phone could be put into the market at the end of this year, targeting low- and medium-end markets and priced at around 2,000 yuan ($288.24) to attract software developers and users to join the ecosystem, sources said.

Huawei is set to release the much-anticipated HongMeng OS, an alternative to Google's Android OS, at Huawei's Developer Conference on August 9 in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong Province. 

The Chinese company said that the first batch of devices to be equipped with HongMeng OS will be the Honor smart TV series, which will be put into market on August 10, according to tech news site 36kr.com. In the future, the HongMeng OS will be expanded into other fields including autonomous driving, remote medical services and industrial control. 

Huawei executives hinted in earlier interviews that the HongMeng OS was primarily intended for the Internet of Things (IoT) and industrial use. But they also noted that if Google insists on cutting off supply of its OS to Huawei, the HongMeng OS may expand to the smartphone business. 

The US' blunt breach of the agreement reached between China and US top leaders during the G20 summit in late June has cast a shadow on the resumption of Android OS supply. As such, some media reported that Huawei is continuing to carry out tests on smartphones loaded with the HongMeng OS despite downplaying the system's use in smartphones. 

Sources said that one of tests Huawei is running on the HongMeng OS is its compatibility with Android applications. The system also has cryptographic functions that protect personal data better and prevent users' privacy from being breached.

"The new Huawei phones with the HongMeng system will debut in the market in the fourth quarter, with up to several million units in stock. It is expected that the smartphone will show up along with the Huawei Mate30 series," the source noted.

The price is expected to be set around 2,000 yuan, targeting the medium- and low-end market. In such a way, Huawei can deliver the device in a fast and convenient manner, while also growing the market and not causing an economic burden for users, analysts said.

In addition to smartphones and industrial use, Huawei has greater plans for the HongMeng OS: to make it run on many platforms and facilitate IoT. The source disclosed that unlike the Android system which is based on the Linux kernal, Huawei's idea of developing HongMeng is similar to Google's Fuchsia OS - based on a microkernel, can better accommodate artificial intelligence (AI) and can run on multiple platforms. 

"The priority task for Huawei to achieve this ambition is to attract as many developers as they can to build an ecosystem," the source noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

JSCh said:


> *Huawei’s smartphone with HongMeng OS to be put into market in Q4, priced at 2,000 yuan*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/4 15:46:15
> 
> 
> 
> A view of a "5G is On" banner above Huawei's booth at the MWC19 in East China's Shanghai Municipality on June 27. Photo: IC
> 
> Huawei is busy testing its smartphone armed with self-developed HongMeng operating system (OS), and the phone could be put into the market at the end of this year, targeting low- and medium-end markets and priced at around 2,000 yuan ($288.24) to attract software developers and users to join the ecosystem, sources said.
> 
> Huawei is set to release the much-anticipated HongMeng OS, an alternative to Google's Android OS, at Huawei's Developer Conference on August 9 in Dongguan, South China's Guangdong Province.
> 
> The Chinese company said that the first batch of devices to be equipped with HongMeng OS will be the Honor smart TV series, which will be put into market on August 10, according to tech news site 36kr.com. In the future, the HongMeng OS will be expanded into other fields including autonomous driving, remote medical services and industrial control.
> 
> Huawei executives hinted in earlier interviews that the HongMeng OS was primarily intended for the Internet of Things (IoT) and industrial use. But they also noted that if Google insists on cutting off supply of its OS to Huawei, the HongMeng OS may expand to the smartphone business.
> 
> The US' blunt breach of the agreement reached between China and US top leaders during the G20 summit in late June has cast a shadow on the resumption of Android OS supply. As such, some media reported that Huawei is continuing to carry out tests on smartphones loaded with the HongMeng OS despite downplaying the system's use in smartphones.
> 
> Sources said that one of tests Huawei is running on the HongMeng OS is its compatibility with Android applications. The system also has cryptographic functions that protect personal data better and prevent users' privacy from being breached.
> 
> "The new Huawei phones with the HongMeng system will debut in the market in the fourth quarter, with up to several million units in stock. It is expected that the smartphone will show up along with the Huawei Mate30 series," the source noted.
> 
> The price is expected to be set around 2,000 yuan, targeting the medium- and low-end market. In such a way, Huawei can deliver the device in a fast and convenient manner, while also growing the market and not causing an economic burden for users, analysts said.
> 
> In addition to smartphones and industrial use, Huawei has greater plans for the HongMeng OS: to make it run on many platforms and facilitate IoT. The source disclosed that unlike the Android system which is based on the Linux kernal, Huawei's idea of developing HongMeng is similar to Google's Fuchsia OS - based on a microkernel, can better accommodate artificial intelligence (AI) and can run on multiple platforms.
> 
> "The priority task for Huawei to achieve this ambition is to attract as many developers as they can to build an ecosystem," the source noted.


Exciting news, the illegal monopoly of google's android will finally be broken. This is a big win for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei officially announced Harmony OS/Hongmeng OS - Huawei Central*
By Deng Li
Posted on August 9, 2019




At Huawei Developer Conference 2019, Huawei has officially announced Harmony OS (Hongmeng in Chinese) as its all in one Operating System to work across different platforms synchronously.

Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei Consumer Business Group, said this Operating system will revolutionize Huawei’s ecosystem. As this OS works in the base of a shared application ecosystem and based on the micro Kernal architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*Huawei launches its own operating system Harmony OS*
2019-08-09 16:26:01 chinadaily.com.cn Editor : Gu Liping

Huawei Technologies Co unveiled its much-anticipated in-house operating system Harmony OS on Friday, marking the Chinese tech giant's arguably biggest push to build its own software ecosystem.

The move is also expected to offset the influence of the US government's restrictions over the use of Google's Android operating system in smartphones and other hardware.

Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business group, said an operating system is needed to address future challenges in the era of internet of things, and it is hard to deliver a smooth experience across different devices with millions of lines of code.

Unlike the much-expected name of HongMeng, Huawei adopted Harmony for its in-house operating system to solve all these problems.

Yu said some features of Harmony have already been used in its premium smartphone models and other devices.

When asked whether Harmony can be used in its smartphones, Yu said, "Of course, it can be used in smartphones. But Android is still Huawei's preferred choice for handsets, given the status-quo ecosystem. However, when Android is not available, Harmony can be applied to smartphones immediately."

Yu highlighted that Harmony is the next-generation system based on microkernel, and it can be distributed to all scenarios, including smart TVs, automobiles, and wearables, and other hardware.

Huawei said it has over 500 million registered users and 910,000 mobile application developers on Huawei's platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Many people including reporters still cannot understand IoT, internet of Thing. Smartphone is the most numerous and popular IoT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

The enthusiasm to talk about Huawei sure has died down.

The mental gymnastics it took to come up with all these irrational spins and baseless claims to deny the capabilities, experience and potential of Huawei and even the existence of their products must have exhausted them. Certainly has nothing to do with them and their "professional" "reliable" "independent" U.S. regime mouthpieces deliberate spewing false rumors and misinformation, all being proven completely wrong yet again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHN Bamboo

*Huawei's brand Honor launches smart TV*
By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-08-10 19:11​






Zhao Ming, president of Honor, unveils Huawei's first smart screen product. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]​
Honor, one of the two signature smartphone brands of Huawei Technologies Co, unveiled its first smart TV on Saturday, marking the company's official entry into the TV-related sector amid mounting competition.

It is the also the first electronic products that is powered by its in-house operating system Harmony OS, as Huawei aims to build its own software ecosystem for the era of the internet of things.

Zhao Ming, president of Honor, said the company aims to leverage its years of innovation in smartphones to reshape the role of TV in daily lives.

On top of boasting the entertainment features of traditional TVs, Honor's smart-screen product comes with a 55-inch screen and will function as a hub for information sharing for families and a center for multi-device interaction.

Priced from 3,799 yuan ($538), the TV comes with Wi-Fi chips which are used in smartphones, providing seamless experience. Zhao said.

Content from video steaming sites including Tencent Video and MGTV are available on Honor's smart TV.

It is also equipped with an artificial-intelligence-enabled camera for smooth television calls and supports playing mobile games on smart TVs with low latency.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to help create nation's first open-source foundation*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-08-13 06:52
















The first open-source foundation in China will be nonprofit and open to all companies and software developers. [Photo/IC]

Huawei Technologies Co said it plans to partner with other companies to set up China's first open-source software foundation, which is expected to begin to operate in a month or two to expand the nation's software community.

The plan for the software foundation came after GitHub, the world's largest host of source code, prevented in July users in Iran and other nations sanctioned by the United States government from accessing portions of its service. The incident highlights increasing geopolitical interference with global open-source tech communities, which are supposed to be fair and open to all, analysts said.

Wang Chenglu, president of the software department at Huawei's consumer business group, said software development relies on open-source codes and communities.

"If China does not have its own open-source community to maintain, manage and host these open-source codes, the domestic software industry will be vulnerable in the face of uncontrollable factors," Wang said.

The first open-source foundation in China will be nonprofit and open to all companies and software developers. "The plan is going forward very fast. It may officially operate in one or two months," Wang said.

Wang added it is widely agreed that open-source communities are created to be fair and equitable for all, but now have become a means of making a power play between countries.

Last month, Nat Friedman, CEO of GitHub, which is owned by Microsoft, said on Twitter that GitHub is subject to US trade law just like any company that does business in the US.

GitHub has enforced restrictions to prevent users in sanctioned countries from accessing private repositories and the GitHub Marketplace and from maintaining private, paid organization accounts, technology news website TechCrunch reported.

Maral Khosroshahi, who identified herself as a deep-learning scientist at Microsoft and founder and chairwoman of Iranian Women in Computing, said in a post on Twitter on July 27 that GitHub suspended all accounts of Iranian developers without any prior notice.

"This is a shame, … especially for those who keep saying that sanctions are not supposed to affect ordinary people," Khosroshahi said in the post, adding that those views are her own.

Xiang Ligang, director-general of the telecom industry association Information Consumption Alliance, said the GitHub incident sent a warning to Chinese professionals that heavy reliance on US-led open source communities may carry risks.

The plan also came after Huawei unveiled its in-house operating system Harmony OS on Friday, with the idea of using it in smart TVs, automobiles, wearables and other hardware over the next three years.

Lyu Tingjie, a telecom professor at Beijing University of Posts and Telecommunications, said Huawei decided to build Harmony into an open-source system because it knows that support from a wide range of partners is needed to build a robust ecosystem.

"The foundation plan, if well-executed, will help accelerate the development of Huawei and China's overall software industry," Lyu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mista

Recently got a brand new Mate 20 Pro + wireless charger for SGD79 with a telco plan. It's very worth the price even though I missed the promotion which threw in another wireless earphone. 

So far so good for me, the face recognition is fast and the battery can last me quite long. 

The screen is quite brittle though, my Dad dropped his Mate 20 Pro only once and it cracked. He then replaced it with a brand new P30 for only SGD54, a promotion for Singapore's 54th birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to build $800m plant in Brazil*
By Cheng Yu | China Daily | Updated: 2019-08-14 09:16



Huawei smartphones in a Huawei store in Shanghai, May 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd will invest $800 million to build a factory in Brazil, the world's fourth-largest smartphone market, by 2022 as part of broader efforts to beef up its presence in foreign markets to offset the fallout of global economic uncertainty.

The factory will be located in the southeastern state of Sao Paulo, its Governor Joao Doria said on a trip to Shanghai, where he met with Huawei executives.

Doria noted that Huawei is ramping up efforts to build the plant as Brazil is expected to hold its 5G spectrum auction next March. Industry insiders predicted the auction would be the largest in the world so far.

The Chinese tech giant disclosed in a statement the possibility of producing smartphones at the new plant. "Depending on the performance of the smartphone operation in the local market, Huawei will consider building a plant in Sao Paulo in the near future," it said.

Sources who wished to remain anonymous told China Daily that Huawei is also likely to produce telecom equipment related to 5G in the plant, including 5G smartphone and base stations.

Huawei has been operating in the South American country for over two decades. In May, it launched its P30 Pro and P30 Lite models with high-resolution cameras in the country.

Brazil is a country with fast-growing information and technology businesses and also a potential big market for tech firms.

Brazilian software association ABES forecast a 10.5 percent increase in IT spending in the country this year, even higher than the 9.8 percent growth in 2018.

"Due to high barriers to entry, Brazil's smartphone market is very consolidated," Parv Sharma, research analyst from market consultancy Counterpoint, said earlier in a report.

"However, this landscape will be challenged by Huawei which is planning to re-enter the market by partnering with Brazilian consumer electronics manufacturer in latter part of 2018," Sharma said.

Although Huawei is facing some bottlenecks in the foreign market amid the current global trade uncertainties, the company has gained support from many countries, including Brazil.

In June, Brazil's Vice-President Hamilton Mourao said that Huawei will not be banned from operating a 5G mobile telecoms network in the country.

In an interview with Valor Economico, Brazil's largest financial newspaper, Mourao said the idea of banning Huawei is not being considered by the nation's government. "No, not here, not in our government ... We are a country in need of being more digitally integrated," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

JSCh said:


> *Huawei to build $800m plant in Brazil*
> By Cheng Yu | China Daily | Updated: 2019-08-14 09:16
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei smartphones in a Huawei store in Shanghai, May 26, 2019. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> Huawei Technologies Co Ltd will invest $800 million to build a factory in Brazil, the world's fourth-largest smartphone market, by 2022 as part of broader efforts to beef up its presence in foreign markets to offset the fallout of global economic uncertainty.
> 
> The factory will be located in the southeastern state of Sao Paulo, its Governor Joao Doria said on a trip to Shanghai, where he met with Huawei executives.
> 
> Doria noted that Huawei is ramping up efforts to build the plant as Brazil is expected to hold its 5G spectrum auction next March. Industry insiders predicted the auction would be the largest in the world so far.
> 
> The Chinese tech giant disclosed in a statement the possibility of producing smartphones at the new plant. "Depending on the performance of the smartphone operation in the local market, Huawei will consider building a plant in Sao Paulo in the near future," it said.
> 
> Sources who wished to remain anonymous told China Daily that Huawei is also likely to produce telecom equipment related to 5G in the plant, including 5G smartphone and base stations.
> 
> Huawei has been operating in the South American country for over two decades. In May, it launched its P30 Pro and P30 Lite models with high-resolution cameras in the country.
> 
> Brazil is a country with fast-growing information and technology businesses and also a potential big market for tech firms.
> 
> Brazilian software association ABES forecast a 10.5 percent increase in IT spending in the country this year, even higher than the 9.8 percent growth in 2018.
> 
> "Due to high barriers to entry, Brazil's smartphone market is very consolidated," Parv Sharma, research analyst from market consultancy Counterpoint, said earlier in a report.
> 
> "However, this landscape will be challenged by Huawei which is planning to re-enter the market by partnering with Brazilian consumer electronics manufacturer in latter part of 2018," Sharma said.
> 
> Although Huawei is facing some bottlenecks in the foreign market amid the current global trade uncertainties, the company has gained support from many countries, including Brazil.
> 
> In June, Brazil's Vice-President Hamilton Mourao said that Huawei will not be banned from operating a 5G mobile telecoms network in the country.
> 
> In an interview with Valor Economico, Brazil's largest financial newspaper, Mourao said the idea of banning Huawei is not being considered by the nation's government. "No, not here, not in our government ... We are a country in need of being more digitally integrated," he said.


Shameless brazilian president bolsonaro is an american puppet, Huawei should be wary when investing in brazil.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei started research on 6G network - Huawei Central*



By Deng Li
Posted on August 15, 2019




Huawei stands as a leader when it comes to the telecom industry and it’s also growing in the field of 5G network commercialization but to remain dominant in the future, Huawei has now begun its Research and Development (R&D) beyond 5G network environment.

Huawei will invest over $17 billion in R&D this year

Huawei at its Ottawa Research & Development Center has begun early stages of researching on 6G technology and is in talks with Canadian university researchers about working on the development of the next-generation wireless systems, a source familiar with the matter told TheLogic.

Song Zhang, vice-president of research strategy and partnership in Canada, said: “5G is very new, and looking at 6G is part of the so-called 5G evolution.” The company said its Ottawa R&D lab will help lead Huawei’s worldwide development of 6G.

According to Huawei, it has so far gained 50 5G commercial contracts and shipped more than 150,000 base stations. Also, the company has planned to ship 500,000 5G base stations worldwide this year.

Although, 5G technology is still in the early stage of its commercialization and moving to 6G is a really long jump but in a way, it could be a good sign of development and will help the company to complete its research faster compared to 5G network.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 19, 2019 / 7:55 PM / UPDATED 21 MINUTES AGO
*U.S. grants Huawei another 90 days to buy from American suppliers - Reuters*
David Shepardson, Karen Freifeld

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross said on Monday the U.S. government will extend a reprieve given to Huawei Technologies that permits the Chinese firm to buy supplies from U.S. companies so that it can service existing customers, even as nearly 50 of its units were being added to a U.S. economic blacklist.

The department said in a statement the 90-day extension “is intended to afford consumers across America the necessary time to transition away from Huawei equipment, given the persistent national security and foreign policy threat.”

“As we continue to urge consumers to transition away from Huawei’s products, we recognize that more time is necessary to prevent any disruption,” Ross said in a statement, confirming an expected decision first reported on Friday by Reuters.

He also said he was adding 46 Huawei affiliates to the so-called “Entity List” - a list of companies effectively banned from doing businesses with U.S. customers - raising the total number to more than 100 Huawei entities that are covered by the restrictions.

The list includes Huawei affiliates in Argentina, Australia, Belarus, China, Costa Rica, France, India, Italy, Mexico and numerous other countries.

Ross said the extension was to aid U.S. customers, many of which operate networks in rural America.

“We’re giving them a little more time to wean themselves off,” Ross told Fox Business Network earlier.

Shortly after blacklisting the company in May, the Commerce Department initially allowed Huawei to purchase some American-made goods in a move aimed at minimizing disruption for its customers.

Huawei did not immediately comment on Monday.

The extension, through Nov. 18, renews an agreement continuing the Chinese company’s ability to maintain existing telecommunications networks and provide software updates to Huawei handsets.

The Commerce Department said on Monday it is now requiring the exporter, re-exporter, or transferor to obtain a certification statement from any Huawei entity prior to using the temporary general license.

Asked what will happen in November to U.S. companies, Ross said: “Everybody has had plenty of notice of it, there have been plenty of discussions with the president.”

When the Commerce Department blocked Huawei from buying U.S. goods earlier this year, it was seen as a major escalation in the Sino-U.S. trade war.

The U.S. government blacklisted Huawei, alleging the Chinese company is involved in activities contrary to national security or foreign policy interests.

As an example, the blacklisting order cited a pending federal criminal case concerning allegations Huawei violated U.S. sanctions against Iran. Huawei has pleaded not guilty in the case.

The order noted that the indictment also accused Huawei of “deceptive and obstructive acts.”

At the same time the United States says Huawei’s smartphones and network equipment could be used by China to spy on Americans, allegations the company has repeatedly denied.

Huawei, the world’s largest telecommunications equipment maker, is still prohibited from buying American parts and components to manufacture new products without additional special licenses.

Many Huawei suppliers have requested the special licenses to sell to the firm. Ross told reporters late last month he had received more than 50 applications, and that he expected to receive more. He said on Monday that there were no “specific licenses being granted for anything.”

Washington trade lawyer Doug Jacobson said it is not surprising the extension was granted: “It takes time for telecom providers to find alternative equipment suppliers.”

Out of $70 billion that Huawei spent buying components in 2018, some $11 billion went to U.S. companies including Qualcomm, Intel and Micron Technology. Intel declined to comment on Monday.

Reporting by David Shepardson; Editing by Steve Orlofsky and Bill Rigby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163802869436489728
https://t.co/HBbpXaisng?amp=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163938766534434817

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164537692190924800

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei launches Ascend 910, the world's most powerful AI processor, and MindSpore, an all-scenario AI computing framework*
Eric Xu: We promised a full-stack, all-scenario AI portfolio. And today we delivered.

Aug 23, 2019

[Shenzhen, China, August 23, 2019] Huawei officially launched the world's most powerful AI processor – the Ascend 910 – as well as an all-scenario AI computing framework, MindSpore.

"We have been making steady progress since we announced our AI strategy in October last year," said Eric Xu, Huawei's Rotating Chairman. "Everything is moving forward according to plan, from R&D to product launch. We promised a full-stack, all-scenario AI portfolio. And today we delivered, with the release of Ascend 910 and MindSpore. This also marks a new stage in Huawei's AI strategy."


....
--> Huawei launches Ascend 910, the world's most powerful AI processor, and MindSpore, an all-scenario AI computing framework - Huawei

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei invests in semiconductor firms amid self-reliance push · TechNode*
AUG 28, 2019 | IN HEAVY HITTERS | BY WEI SHENG



_The exterior of a Huawei building in Shenzhen on July 30, 2019. (Image credit: TechNode/Shi Jiayi)_

Huawei has invested in two domestic semiconductor firms focused on materials and chip design as the Chinese telecommunications equipment maker seeks to boost self-reliance amid US sanctions, National Business Daily reported on Tuesday.

Why it matters: Unlike Huawei’s previous strategy of investing in integrated circuit manufacturing, the deals indicate that Huawei is eyeing core semiconductor technology.


US restrictions on Huawei not only bar exports of the country’s technology and components to the Shenzhen firm, but also apply to products in which at least 25% of technology or materials originate in the States.
Huawei’s chipmaking affiliate HiSilicon produces most of Huawei’s smartphone components, but the company also relies on material and chip design tool imports from other countries.
Details: Huawei’s wholly-owned investment firm Hubble Technologies has invested in Shandong province-based Tianyue Advanced Material Technology and Hangzhou’s Joulwatt Micro-Electronic.


Tianyue Advanced Material is a manufacturer of silicon carbides used in semiconductors, while chip designer Joulwatt Micro-Electronic specializes in battery management ICs.
Hubble has taken a 10% stake in Tianyue Advanced Material, while its stake in Joulwatt Micro-Electronic was not revealed, said the newspaper.
Hubble was set up in April and is led by Bai Yi, the president of Huawei’s global financial risks control center.
Huawei declined to comment on the investments when contacted by TechNode on Wednesday.

Context: Huawei announced in July that it would invest RMB 120 billion (around $16.8 billion) in research and development (R & D) this year to bolster its technical self-reliance.


Huawei’s R & D spending was $15.3 billion in 2018, surpassing those of Microsoft, Apple, and Intel, to rank the 4th among global tech companies, according to China Daily.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 29, 2019 / 6:09 AM / UPDATED 11 HOURS AGO
*Huawei wants to build first fiber-optic cable between South America and Asia - Reuters*
By Natalia A. Ramos Miranda

SANTIAGO (Reuters) - Huawei Technologies Co Ltd said on Wednesday it was “very actively” interested in building the first undersea fiber-optic cable between South America and Asia.

David Dou Yong, Huawei’s chief executive in Chile, told Reuters the company was eagerly following the public tender process initiated by Chile in July and would participate when bids were invited for the trans-Pacific construction.

“Huawei will be very actively participating in this business opportunity,” he said in an interview.

“This bidding process has several steps ... We are ready and we will follow the process until the bid to select a vendor to implement it starts and for sure we will be part of the tender process.”

His comments came two months after another Chinese telecoms firm, Hengtong Optic-Electric Co Ltd, said in a filing with the Shanghai Stock Exchange that it had signed a letter of intent with Huawei to buy its 51% stake in Huawei Marine Systems Co Ltd, the company’s submarine cable business, via cash and share issuance. [L4N23A10Y]

The move would represent Huawei’s first major asset sale since the United States ratcheted up accusations the Chinese firm is a vehicle for espionage, raising doubts about undersea cable construction projects Huawei has interests in around the world.

U.S. President Donald Trump’s administration effectively blacklisted Huawei in mid-May, alleging it was involved in activities that compromise U.S. national security, a charge the company has denied.

Asked for clarification about the reported sale of the submarine cable business and its implications, the company’s head of public affairs Weiqiang Zou said the deal was not confirmed.

“This is something that came out a few months ago but it is not confirmed and there is no final decision,” he said.

On Wednesday Huawei launched a data center with locally-hosted cloud storage services in Santiago, an investment of more than $100 million.

Huawei has lobbied the Chilean government to store its data in the cloud.

Documents reviewed by Reuters show that in the past three years, senior Huawei executives have held dozens of meetings with city mayors and government ministers and officials from the Chilean police, its central bank, its tax authority, its army, the state development agency and the ministries of mining, health, economy, transport, energy and interior to lobby for cloud computing and facial recognition software technology.

Dou Yong told Reuters there were no agreements in place with government yet but that Huawei would keep pressing for state business.

“We look on Chile as the benchmark for the whole of Latin America,” he said.

Writing by Aislinn Laing; Editing by Tom Brown

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

17:31, 06-Sep-2019
*Smartest and fastest: Huawei reveals new smartphone chip Kirin 990 5G*
By Gong Zhe



Screenshot from Huawei

Chinese smartphone giant Huawei, which has been under heavy attack from the U.S. government the last few months, just revealed its next-generation smartphone system-on-a-chip (SoC) product "Kirin 990 5G," signaling the company's business is not stalled by foreign strangling.

The launch event was held simultaneously, at IFA electronic show in Berlin, Germany, and in Beijing on Friday.

In his keynote speech, Huawei's head of gadgets Yu Chengdong told the press that the chip is more advanced than other flagship smartphone SoCs, because it has a built-in 5G modem.

Current rivals of the chip have no 5G modem and have to rely on an extra chip to support 5G.

"The Kirin 990 is not only an SoC and a 5G modem glued together. We put a lot of effort in integrating the two chips. So the new chip use less power and generate less heat while getting the job done," said Huawei fellow Ai Wei before the launch event.

The chip also features two AI cores, a big and a small one. This design saves battery power by only using the small core to process simple AI tasks and only resort to the big core when works get harder.

The chip is so dense that it contains 10.3 billion semi-conductors, the first and largest of its kind.

The chip will be used on Huawei's next flagship smartphone, the Mate 30, enabling the device to shoot 4K videos (4,000 pixels) at 60 frames per second.

There is no flagship smartphone that can shoot at the same quality on the mainstream market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169925861677551616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169899250253090816


----------



## obj 705A

Qualcomm is now crying in the corner because they might lose the Chinese market due to Trump's recklessness.


----------



## JSCh

*BYD Produces First Batch of Huawei Handsets After Trade War Bites Into Flex Contract | Caixin*
By Zhao Runhua / Sep 10, 2019 12:20 PM / Business & Tech





Chinese car- and electronics-maker *BYD* announced Monday that its handset-component arm has produced the first batch of *Huawei* smartphones since the embattled tech giant’s initial U.S.-based manufacturer Flex pared down business amid ongoing international trade tensions, local state-run newspaper Hunan Daily reported.

The batch was finished just 70 days after BYD and Huawei signed a production contract as part of an agreement to churn out some 80,000 handsets per day by the end of the year and generate revenue of more than 50 billion yuan ($7 billion) within three years, the newspaper reported. It did not say how many phones were produced in the initial batch.

In July, Caixin reported that Flex had suspended production at one of its smartphone factories in Changsha, the capital of central China’s Hunan province, largely due to U.S. government restrictions on Huawei’s ability to deal with American firms. At the time, a source told Caixin that BYD had taken over part of Flex’s project with Huawei.

BYD chairman Wang Chuanfu told the Hunan Daily that the company will work closely with Huawei to foster its smartphone-making arm in Changsha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei eyes computing sector, launches fastest AI training cluster*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/18 12:58:23

Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei Technologies on Wednesday announced its computing strategy and the release of what it claims to be the world’s fastest AI training cluster, the Atlas 900. This is another important move after the layout of its 5G and self-developed operating system HarmonyOS, and it aims to challenge industry giants like Google, according to industry analysts.

The Atlas 900, combining the power of thousands of its self-developed Ascend processors, will bring new possibilities to different fields of scientific research and business innovation – anything from astronomy to oil exploration, Ken Hu Houkun, deputy chairman of Huawei, said at the Huawei Connect 2019 held in Shanghai on Wednesday.

Building on the technical strength that Huawei has developed over the past decade, Hu said that Atlas 900 takes only 59.8 seconds to train ResNet-50, the gold standard for measuring AI training performance. This is 10 seconds faster than the previous world record.

Huawei also firstly announced its computing strategy at the event on Wednesday, reiterating its focus in the sector in a bid to carve out a place in the market that is expected to be worth more than $2 trillion by 2023.

Hu introduced the sectors the company will focus on in the industry, including architecture innovation, investment in its all-scenario processors and the construction of an open ecosystem, which will involve an investment of another $1.5 billion in its developer program.

“The layout in the computing sector mainly aims to rival industry giants like Google, which has the strongest computing power in the world. The world’s major breakthroughs in the AI sector also come from Google,” Jiang Junmu, chief writer at the telecom industry news website c114.com.cn, who covers Huawei closely, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

The biggest barrier for AI research is the lack of computing ability; the computing power also determines the level of research output, Jiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Spotlight: Huawei unveils flagship Mate 30 Series smartphone*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-20 06:11:19|Editor: Li Xia



Photo taken on Sept. 19, 2019 shows a press conference hosted by Huawei in Munich, Germany. China's telecom giant Huawei unveiled its Mate 30 Series, the world's first second generation 5G smartphone, here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Lu Yang)

by Xinhua writers Zhu Sheng, Zhang Jiawei

MUNICH, Germany, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China's telecom giant Huawei unveiled its Mate 30 Series, the world's first second generation 5G smartphone, here on Thursday.

According to Huawei, the new generation smartphone, which is equipped with all new Kirin 990 5G SoC processor and comes in six different colors, is the first to integrate processing units and a 5G modem on the same chip using the 7nm+ EUV (extreme ultra-violet) process.

The integrated quad-camera setup includes the SuperSensing Cine Camera, a dual main camera system designed for top-quality photographic and videographic results, said Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei Consumer Business Group.

Huawei's SuperCharge and EMUI 10 (encrypted mobile user identity) technologies will offer long-lasting battery life for heavy mobile users and an enhanced user experience, Yu said at a press conference.

In addition, Huawei also launched its HUAWEI WATCH GT 2 range of wearables. Equipped with the self-developed Kirin A1 chip, the new product range offers class-leading battery life and a host of new features and functions.

*BEST HARDWARE*

The Huawei Mate 30 Series unleashes the full potential of the smartphone. Designed to stand out, it challenges convention while delivering an unrivaled user experience, Yu continued.

"The era of 5G is an opportunity to rethink smartphone technology and the Huawei Mate 30 Series is the ultimate expression of what's possible," Yu said, while having received many times of applauses from present audiences.

Hundreds of participants including media representatives from all over the world attended and witnessed the launch conference.

Ben Wood, chief of research at CCS Insight, an industry analyst firm, told Xinhua on Thursday that once again Huawei has shown that it can deliver best in class hardware.

"The camera offers a great choice of different lenses and extremely high-quality video recording while the screen is upgraded and the new interaction methods such as being able to turn the volume up and down by sliding your finger up and down the side of the phone is impressive," Wood said.

However, the lack of Google's Play store and key Google services such as Maps and YouTube are a major challenge, Wood commented.

"These are anchor apps for most smartphone users. And there is also a risk that consumers will buy a new Huawei and then find it does not offer everything they expected and will decide to return it," Wood added.

*INNOVATION KEY TO SUCCESS*

One of the most important reasons for Huawei's success is innovation.

Huawei has set up a lot of R&D centers in Europe, such as Germany, France and the UK.

"As for Huawei, we started 5G research development 10 years ago, so we have already invested in 5G more than 4 billion U.S. dollars. The research and development innovation, as I mentioned, is the core of Huawei's strategy," Victor Zhang, Huawei Senior Vice President, told Xinhua in a previous interview.

Huawei is reported to invest at least 10 to 15 percent of global revenue in R&D each year. And the Chinese giant has invested altogether more than 17 billion dollars in R&D in the last 10 years.

"I don't think there is any one company with their products 100 percent of components made by themselves, because of globalization. We welcome all the best technologies we can use to serve our customers and to bring the value to our customers," he said.

Zhang believed that win-win solution is the cooperation, so "we must be open for embracing the new technology from a global source, rather than close the door just for the indoor research development."

"One purpose is to try to achieve the leader for this industry, and also to provide the best solution for our customers. On the other hand, we think we have the capability to respond to any restrictions, especially from America," Zhang added.

(Xinhua reporters Zhai Wei, Wang Pingping, Lu Yang, Jin Jing also contributed to the story.)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

Huawei Mate 30 Pro has a 121 score at DxOMark. Rank #1.
https://www.dxomark.com/

And in more important news...

*Huawei already producing 5G base stations without U.S. parts: CEO*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-stations-without-us-parts-ceo-idUSKBN1WB0YD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

j20blackdragon said:


> Huawei Mate 30 Pro has a 121 score at DxOMark. Rank #1.
> https://www.dxomark.com/
> 
> And in more important news...
> 
> *Huawei already producing 5G base stations without U.S. parts: CEO*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-stations-without-us-parts-ceo-idUSKBN1WB0YD


*Good news for US hahaha*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei producing 5G base stations without US components - Huawei Central*



By Amy S.
Posted on September 29, 2019

Huawei said it has started producing 5G base stations without U.S. components and the total production of 5G base stations should more than double in 2020.

The Chinese tech giant will start mass-producing of 5G base stations next month without using US components, founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei told a forum on earlier this week, reported Reuters.

“We carried out the testing in August and September, and from October on we will start scale production,” Ren said, adding that initially, it would begin making 5,000 U.S. component-free 5G base stations a month.

According to the information, Huawei’s annual production next year is expected to surpass 1.5 million units, compared with 600,000 estimated for this year, and some of them also include parts made in the US.

The US Commerce Department in May added Huawei in the Entity-List, prohibiting the company from doing any business with the US firms.

Back in June, Huawei announced that it has so far gained 50 5G commercial contracts and shipped more than 150,000 base stations. Moreover, it’s looking to over 500,000 bases stations by this year.

This month during an interview, Ren Zhengfei, the company’s founder said planning to sell more than 2 million 5G base stations over the next two years, despite US ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

*Huawei Has Already Sold A Million Mate 30s Before International Sales Begin*





SHANGHAI, CHINA - 2019/09/20: Close-up view of the back side of Huawei Mate 30 Pro, which features a ... [+]

The U.S. government’s ban on Huawei from doing business with Google has placed the Chinese phone giant’s recent flagship phone the Mate 30 in uncertain territory. The phone series has officially been launched in Munich, and European pricing has been announced, but there’s no word on when the phones will actually go on sale, likely because Huawei would like to resolve the Google issue before its international rollout.

In China, however, it’s business as usual for Huawei–and good business at that. The Mate 30 and Mate 30 Pro handsets went on sale this past Thursday and, according to Huawei, sold a million units in three hours.

Huawei’s a private company, so these figures can’t be verified, but photos of the crowd at Huawei’s new Shenzhen flagship store do show a packed house with long lines.





Long lines outside Huawei’s flagship store in Nanshan district of Shenzhen as fans are waiting to ... [+]

Furthermore, stock on Taobao are currently out, and imported models of the Mate 30 are on sale in Hong Kong at a mark up of an extra HK$1,500–signs that demand surpasses supply.


Selling a million unit in under a week is impressive, but perhaps not surprising given Huawei’s popularity in its home country, which has only increased following the recent U.S. drama. Some Chinese citizens feel Huawei has been unfairly scrutinized by the Trump administration, and thus want to show their support out of a sense of patriotism. According to research firm Canalys, Huawei shipped 37.3 million phones in China in the second quarter of this year, up 31% over 2018. Huawei, in fact, was the only brand to increase sales over the previous year in China, as Apple, Xiaomi, Oppo and Vivo all suffered lower sales than their 2018 numbers.

I was able to secure a retail unit of the Mate 30 Pro on the first day they went on sale, and I’m currently in the midst of reviewing it. And while the verdict is still out on the open-sourced version of Android running on the phone, I can say that the hardware is yet again highly impressive and continues the hot streak of the P20 Pro, Mate 20 Pro, and P30 Pro.





Huawei’s new flagship store in Shenzhen.

The Mate 30 series features a dual 40-megapixel sensor, with one being a standard lens and the other a wide-angle camera. This is the largest megapixel count in a wide-angle camera yet, and so far photos have been impressive.

I’ll have a full review, as well as a camera comparison against other top phones in the coming weeks.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin...efore-international-sales-begin/#10f2e0f472f8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## phancong

Bye bye Iphone sale in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Germany allows Huawei for 5G network development - Huawei Central*



By Yash M.
Posted on October 14, 2019

Representatives of the German Federal Government have decided that Huawei can supply 5G network components in the country.

The ‘security catalog’, due to be published this week, will confirm Germany’s decision to keep a level playing field for suppliers to next-generation telecoms networks, despite calls by the United States to ban Huawei, reported Reuters.

Network operators had warned that barring Huawei will add years of delay and billions of dollars to roll out 5G network in Germany.

“Germany’s approach did not and does not foresee any clause that would exclude any one company,” said a senior government official.

Network operators in Germany have strongly opposed the US’s call to ban Huawei on the concern of the national security threat from its equipment and the allegation of working under the Chinese government. Of which, the Huawei has repeatedly denied.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1166965.shtml


----------



## riscol

Huawei and Swiss telco Sunrise have extended their existing partnership, announcing they have opened a 5G research centre in Switzerland. 
The centre, called the 5G Joint Innovation Center, is Huawei's first 5G research centre in Europe, according to the company.
Based at Sunrise's headquarters in Opfikon, Switzerland, the 5G research centre will be used to research and develop 5G applications for both the private and business sectors in the country, the companies said. 
It will also act as a base for Huawei and Sunrise to build out Switzerland's 5G networks using actual use-cases that the companies said have already been launched or are about to be commercialised. 
Within the 5G research centre, Huawei will separately operate a lab where developers can use a live 5G network to test their applications or solutions using Huawei-made components such as Internet of Things (IoT) sensors and end devices.
"With the opening of the first 5G Joint Innovation Center in Europe, we as a leading 5G provider are taking another important step. What we have presented today will showcase the huge potential of 5G applications for both the private and business sectors," said Olaf Swantee, CEO of Sunrise.
The 5G Joint Innovation Center is the latest among many instances where the two companies have worked together. Last week, the Chinese equipment provider and the Swiss telco partnered up to achieve a top speed of 3.67Gbps with multiple 5G smartphones during speed tests in Zurich, Switzerland.
The test was conducted over the 100MHz wave spectrum brand and used Sunrise's 5G network. 
Earlier this year, Huawei opened a 5G research lab in South Korea, which it claimed was the "world's first 5G Open Lab".
Huawei's telco equipment is currently banned in the US, Australia, and Japan, with the countries citing that the company is likely to conduct espionage or be subject to extrajudicial directions from China as the reasons behind the bans. 
Despite these security concerns, Huawei's telco equipment has continued to be used in Europe. Switzerland was the first country in Europe to roll out its 5G networks, with Sunrise using Huawei's telco equipment to build out its 5G networks. 
Meanwhile in the UK, all major telcos in the country are using Huawei's 5G equipment for their rollouts. This is despite the UK government not yet making a decision on whether Huawei equipment can be used in the UK's 5G network.
Sunrise currently has the largest 5G network in Switzerland, covering more than 262 towns and cities with 5G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/huawei-unveils-5g-antennae-ahead-122246581.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei opens 4G chipset sales to compete with Qualcomm, others*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/17 17:09:35



A Kunpeng 920 chip is displayed at an unveiling ceremony in Shenzhen, South China’s Guangdong Province on Monday. Chinese telecom giant Huawei unveiled a processor chip for data centers and cloud computing as it expands into an emerging global market. Photo: AP

Huawei's in-house semiconductor company HiSilicon has announced that it has begun to sell its 4G chip, the Balong 711, on the open market for the first time.

This could be one of Huawei's counterattack measures against the US government, as it would pose a large business threat to US chipmaker giant Qualcomm, whose products are used currently by the majority of China's mobile phone companies including Oppo, Vivo, OnePlus and Xiaomi, veteran communications expert Xiang Ligang said.

"Selling Balong baseband chips for the first time on the open market could signal a change in Huawei's business mindset. It also signals the possibility that Huawei might sell other chips, including those in the high-end Kirin series," Xiang told the Global Times on Thursday.

Consisting of three chips, the Balong 711 can be used in a number of open CPU solutions such as ride sharing, assets tracking and industrial routing, according to an article published on Huawei Kirin's official WeChat account.

In the past, most of HiSilicon's chips, including the Kirin and Balong varieties, were not sold on the open market but used internally for Huawei products instead.

Huawei executives had already hinted at such changes in public speeches. Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei's consumer business, said earlier that Huawei was already considering selling its Kirin processors on the open market. 

Huawei is "open" to selling its 5G chips to rival smartphone makers including Apple, its founder and CEO Ren Zhengfei said in an early interview with the CNBC.

According to Xiang, after the US government launched sanctions against Huawei, worries arose among domestic mobile phone makers that they might be put under similar sanctions at some point in the future. With such concerns, they should find it safer to cooperate with domestic chipmakers like Huawei who can supply products steadily.

The US government has put Huawei on an Entity List, preventing the Chinese tech giant from purchasing US products and services.

"In terms of technology, Huawei chips can rival those made by Qualcomm. I believe that as Huawei sells more of its chips on open markets, it will pose great competition to the latter. This will also add pressure to the US government," Xiang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

HUAWEI Mate X, 5G Smartphone, Foldable Design | HUAWEI Global

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei's First Domestic Bond Issuance Gets Oversubscribed by Three Times*
ZHOU AILIN
DATE : OCT 25 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






Huawei's First Domestic Bond Issuance Gets Oversubscribed by Three Times​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 25 -- Chinese telecoms giant Huawei Technologies's first domestic bond issuance, worth CNY3 billion (USD424.4 million), has been oversubscribed by more than three times as investors bet on the low yields to rise as trading starts. 

The three-year bonds with a coupon rate of 3.48 percent have been listed today. This is the first of two similarly sized tranches, as per the Shenzhen-based firm's earlier statement. Industrial and Commercial Bank of China is the lead underwriter of the first one and China Construction Bank of the next one.

Last month, Huawei announced its plan to raise money in the domestic market to supplement working capital. Before this, Huawei has issued six bonds overseas, and the latest one in February 2017. Since then, the firm has grappled with tech trade tensions in the US but posted strong earnings this year.

"The low yield of Huawei's bonds was beyond our expectations," a manager of a large public fund told Yicai Global after missing the opportunity to participate. "The yield is expected to rise after trading begins."

"The yield of 3.48 percent is indeed low, equivalent to bonds with a rating of Super AAA," a manager of a large insurance asset management firm said to Yicai Global. The threefold oversubscription puts Huawei into the same league with large state-owned firms, the manager added.

China's 10-year government bond yields rose to 3.241 percent yesterday. Analysts expect that the yields of long-term bonds may break through this year's peak level of 3.4 points due to the central bank's sustained prudent monetary policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188368211235917824


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Huawei Unveils Self-developed 5G Chip, Prepares For Mass Production In Q1 2020 – China Money Network*



By Sophy Yang
October 29, 2019 — 11:15

China’s tech giant Huawei Technologies has developed radio frequency power amplifier (PA), a key chip in 5G communications, and has cooperated with domestic original equipment manufacturer for mass production in the first quarter of next year, according to Chinese media report.

Huawei is increasingly looking to take control of its supply chain amid political pressure from the U.S. The self-designed chip is part of its work on a “Plan B” of developing its own mobile operating system, since it has been banned from purchasing chips and software after the U.S. government placed it on a trade blacklist in this May.

The report says that Huawei has place the manufacturing order to Chinese LED epitaxial wafers and chips producer San’an Optoelectronics to disperse the risks of PA foundry currently concentrated in Taiwan.

The PA chip is one kind of RF chips used to increase the magnitude of power of a given input signal and enable smartphones to communicate with wireless networks. It is an important chip that affects the signal coverage and plays increasingly important roles in the 5G era which needs to be compatible with various network standards.

At present, PA chips are mainly controlled by companies such as Skyworks and Qorvo in the U.S., but domestic companies including Huawei have increased their independent research and development and productivity.

Founded in 1993, San’an Optoelectronics’ core businesses are wafer’s and chip’s new semiconductor materials including GaAs – one of key RF components. The company is expected to become one of the most important PA foundries in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

*Andriod Authority*: Huawei hits 200m smartphones shipped in 2019, smashes 2018's record





Hadlee Simons





Huawei has had a challenging 2019 due to the US trade ban against it, affecting smartphone sales and its carrier business. But that hasn’t stopped the Chinese manufacturer from having a record-breaking year.

The company just announced that it shipped over 200 million smartphones globally in 2019. The company previously hit this target last year, but it’s still a big deal in light of its current smartphone situation. *What’s even more impressive though is the fact that it hit the 200 million mark 64 days earlier than in 2018*. Check out the tweet below to mark the occasion.

The US trade ban in May means that Huawei’s later smartphones aren’t allowed to offer Google Mobile Services. This ban was keenly felt with the Huawei Mate 30 series, which is seeing a limited launch outside China due to its lack of pre-installed Google services.

Huawei’s high volume of shipments is likely due to strong performance in China though, as Google Mobile Services aren’t used in the country. The shipments can also be attributed to good global performance in the first quarter of the year, as well as solid performance in Q2 until the announcement of the trade ban midway through the quarter.

The company still has two months to go until the end of the year, so it’s possible that the final number of smartphones shipped in 2019 will be significantly higher. *It still makes you wonder whether Huawei could’ve reached the 300 million mark without the trade ban in place.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

https://www.yahoo.com/news/hungary-cooperate-huawei-5g-network-085825920.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

IDC: Huawei defied "Entity List", shipped 28% more phones worldwide in 3Q19.







Worldwide Smartphone Shipments Rise by 0.8% in the Third Quarter as Huawei Went Full Steam in China, According to IDC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Trump indeed is the greatest salesman for Huawei!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> HUAWEI Mate X, 5G Smartphone, Foldable Design | HUAWEI Global


*Huawei Mate X sold out instantly again as resale price soars*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/18 16:18:21



A person uses the Huawei Mate X, the first 5G foldable smartphone from Huawei, during the 17th China Digital Entertainment Expo, also known as ChinaJoy 2019, in Shanghai, in August, 2019. Photo: IC

Huawei's Mate X 5G phone sold out shortly after its second round of sales began on Monday. The price of the foldable smartphone has surged to more than four times its original price on resale platforms.

The heated market response is expected to encourage the tech giant to expedite production of the device, according to analysts.

Huawei started the second round of sales for its Mate X on its own e-commerce platform Vmall.com at 10:08 am Beijing time, and the device was reported to have sold out shortly after, similar to the first round of sales last Friday.

The third round of sales is scheduled to begin at 10:08 am on Friday. Additionally, Huawei will also be offering a 50 percent discount on first-time display replacements for the Mate X, according to Vmall.com.

The Global Times found that the device's resale price has surged to 70,000 yuan ($9,980), more than four times the official price of 16,999 yuan, on Xianyu, Alibaba's flea-market platform.

The Mate X's resale price is much higher than that of its major competitor Samsung's foldable smartphone Galaxy Fold. The resale price of the Galaxy Fold is 15,998 yuan, a price which could be seen on Xianyu.

The Mate X's market response is beyond expectations and has proved the great success for the company's test in the foldable smartphone market, Zhang Yi, CEO of Shenzhen-based iiMedia Research, told the Global Times on Monday.

Huawei is expected to accelerate production of the popular foldable device and gear up preparations for its next foldable smartphone, the Mate Xs, according to analysts.

Huawei is reportedly curbing the total production volume of the Mate X, the first attempt at a new type of cutting-edge-technology device that is still evolving as technology develops, due to quality control and risk management, James Yan, Beijing-based research director at Counterpoint, told the Global Times on Monday.

"The first batch of the Mate X is expected to be around 100,000 [units]. Total shipments in China are expected to be hundreds of thousands," said Yan.


----------



## j20blackdragon

*The 5G base stations that Chinese telecom giant Huawei has been producing without components from United States suppliers have been performing 30% better than those with American parts, Vincent Pang, Huawei senior vice president, said at a press dinner on Tuesday.*

https://www.businessinsider.sg/huawei-5g-equipment-perform-better-without-us-supplier-parts-2019-11/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hirobo2

j20blackdragon said:


> *The 5G base stations that Chinese telecom giant Huawei has been producing without components from United States suppliers have been performing 30% better than those with American parts, Vincent Pang, Huawei senior vice president, said at a press dinner on Tuesday.*
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.sg/huawei-5g-equipment-perform-better-without-us-supplier-parts-2019-11/



I had a similar experience where I bought a Chinese brand tablet that inexplicably incorporated an American company's lithium polymer battery component. The tablet died after I drained the battery to zero a few times. And when it was working before, it wouldn't gain a net charge when plugged in while using (actually continuing to lose charge if I use it while plugged in).

All problems solved after I swapped out the battery for one from a Chinese company.

It's never cool to see Chinese tech incorporate some kind of American component underneath coz most of the time these American components underperform...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hirobo2

Is huaweimobileservices.com an official Huawei website? Is there a list of official Huawei web sites?


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei achieves AI breakthrough*
By CHAI HUA in Shenzhen and MA SI in Beijing | China Daily | Updated: 2019-11-30 03:06



[Photo/VCG]

Huawei Technologies secured an important vote of confidence in its chip research and development capabilities on Friday, with its self-developed artificial intelligence computing platform applied at a key research facility.

Atlas 900 is dubbed by Huawei as the world's fastest AI training cluster and its application in Peng Cheng Lab, Guangdong province, demonstrates the strides the company has made in AI chip R&D.

The move is also part of broader efforts by Chinese companies to reduce reliance on crucial United States' technologies.

Huawei and PCL on Friday announced the launch of an upgraded AI computing system — CloudBrain — an underlying architecture to support a wide range of applications such as smart healthcare, smart transportation and urban management.

Huawei's Atlas 900 can significantly boost CloudBrain's computing power.

"In the first stage, CloudBrain's computing ability will increase five times and it will be enhanced by another ten times next year," said Gao Wen, director of PCL.

Gao believes it will become the world's largest AI computing cluster by then.

CloudBrain has provided services for more than 300 domestic and international scientific research experts, whose experiments require strong computing abilities, Gao added.

To better develop AI solutions for more sectors, Huawei and PCL also inked agreements on Friday with four organizations including the Shenzhen Municipal Health Commission and the city's Longgang district government.

Hou Jinlong, president of Cloud & AI Products & Services at Huawei, said, "We can provide an alternative computing system in the future other than current dominant x86-based processors."

The processors are developed by US tech giant Intel Corp which currently dominates the global market for server chips.

"As AI chips sit in the core of computing technology stacks, this achievement provides another powerful option for enterprise customers to leverage AI computing capabilities powered by Huawei," said Charlie Dai, principal analyst at Forrester, a business strategy and economic consultancy.

Huawei stressed that CloudBrain's hardware and software platform is open to all users while the company itself focuses on processors. In addition, the platform is cloud-based so it is open to global developers.

The platform is supported by Huawei's Ascend AI processors and the Kunpeng 920, Huawei's central processing unit. "Besides the platform, our AI computing processors have powered many applications in many industries, such as finance, smart city, electricity and transportation," Hou added.

Dai said it also effectively helps Huawei build its digital ecosystem around its AI chip hardware portfolio, which is critical to the localization strategy for customers in China to ensure long-term business continuity in the increasingly dynamic economic environment.

Many global chip providers are eyeing the booming AI computing market as market research company Gartner forecasts it will be worth more than $2 trillion by 2023.

_Contact the writers at grace@chinadailyhk.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

Fook AMD. Fook Intel. Now this is the stuff that suddenly gets me excited about PC stuff... Huawei desktop mobo that uses Huawei's own CPUs:

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Huawe...-for-its-Kunpeng-920-ARMv8-CPUs.445953.0.html


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202865412083343360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*All final Huawei products to utilize self-developed HarmonyOS next year amid US ban*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/9 11:38:39




Huawei Technologies Co unveils its much-anticipated in-house operating system HarmonyOS on Friday. Photo: IC

With the exception of handsets, tablets and computers, all other terminal Huawei products will be equipped with the self-developed HarmonyOS next year, and will be promoted simultaneously at home and abroad amid the Chinese company's US ban, source close to Huawei confirmed with the Global Times.

HarmonyOS will become open source in August next year, the Chinese newspaper Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported, citing Wang Chenglu, president of the Huawei consumer business group's software division.

Huawei has been under the spotlight due to a US ban which has since May restricted it from buying technology or parts from US companies, including Google's Android services. In response, the Chinese tech giant released its self-developed HarmonyOS in August.

According to media reports, the latest Huawei Mate 30 smartphone has abandoned all US-made parts.

Huawei's founder Ren Zhengfei said in a recent media interview that Huawei could solve its supply problem without the US, and that the US' entity list would only harm its own companies.

Wang also introduced the latest generation of Huawei's handset operation system, EMUI 10, which was developed based on Android and can enable multi-screen collaboration among other functions, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei may use graphene technology to expand battery capacity of P40 amid 5G race*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/12 15:23:40

Huawei likely to use graphene tech in P40



The logo of China's tech giant Huawei. Photo: Xinhua

Huawei is likely to upgrade the battery technology in its P40 smartphone, adopting graphene technology to expand its battery capacity upward of 5,000 mAh so that it could better accommodate power-guzzling demand in 5G networks, an industry insider told the Global Times on Thursday.

The Chinese technology giant is expected to launch P40, the successor to the P30, in the first quarter of next year, according to media reports. The new device will be equipped with the Kirin 990 5G chipset.

As battery capacity is one of the key metrics that determine a 5G smartphone's performance, some bet that Huawei - which is under a US ban that could potentially cut off US parts and weigh on overseas sales - may introduce graphene technology in the new gadget to increase its competiveness and appeal to more 5G users.

Huawei's P30 series is powered by lithium batteries.

Currently, the maximum battery capacity of most smartphones in the market is about 4,000 mAh. US-based Apple's iPhone Pro Max has a battery capacity of 3,969 mAh - the biggest-ever battery Apple has loaded on one of its smartphones.

"A graphene battery above 5,000 mAh will give Huawei an edge in the increasing fiercely 5G competition, in particular outstripping foreign rivals," Xiang Ligang, an expert on the telecommunications industry, told the Global Times on Thursday.

The highly anticipated graphene battery, coupled with Huawei's newly developed 50W rapid-charging technology, will take only about 45 minutes to charge the device completely, industry website gizmochina.com reported.

Huawei achieved brisk sales in the third quarter of 2019. It shipped 41.5 million units in China, up 66 percent year-on-year, according to a report from Canalys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

Published: 30th December 2019 11:48 PM | Last Updated: 30th December 2019 11:52 PM
*Huawei gets government approval to take part in 5G trials in India*
While sources said that the trials are likely to start next month, the government had said that it will give 5G spectrum to all market players.

*NEW DELHI:* In a major relief for Chinese technology major Huawei, the government has permitted the company to take part in the 5G trials in India, sources said. People in the know further said that the trials are likely to start next month.

The approval is a major relief for Huawei as there have been speculation over whether the company would be allowed in the 5G trials given it is facing scrutiny globally.

Commenting on the development Jay Chen, CEO, Huawei India said: "We thank the Indian government for their continued faith in Huawei. We firmly believe that only technology innovations and high quality networks will be the key to rejuvenating the Indian telecom industry.

"We have our full confidence in the Modi Government to drive 5G in India. We have our full confidence in Indian Government and industry to partner with best technology for India's own long term benefit and also for cross industry development. Huawei is always committed to India."

Communications Minister Ravi Shankar Prasad on Monday said that the government will give 5G spectrum to all market players. The Department of Telecommunications (DoT) will provide trial spectrum to all telecom service providers. These operators can choose their partner vendors.

However, the in-priniciple nod for the trial run does not assure an approval for commercial roll-out. On Tuesday, the DoT will hold a meeting regarding the trials. Earlier in the month, the DoT approved prices for the next spectrum auction which will put on offer around 6050 MHz of air waves specifically for 5G.

The Digital Communication Commission (DCC), the highest policy making body of the Telecom Ministry, on December 20 approved the spectrum auctions to be held in March-April while making no change in the reserve pricing of the radiowaves decided by the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI). The auction will see 5G spectrum sale for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei Wi-Fi 6 Ranked Number One Globally Outside of North America According to Dell'Oro Group*

Jan 03, 2020

[Shenzhen, China, January 3, 2020] Huawei Wi-Fi 6 has been ranked Number One in the global market (excluding North America), according to a report on the global Wi-Fi 6 indoor AP market share from 2018 Q3 to 2019 Q3 by Dell'Oro Group, a leading independent market analysis and research firm.

In October 2018, the Wi-Fi Alliance officially announced an all-new Wi-Fi naming system for Wi-Fi generations, with Wi-Fi 6 as the simplified name for IEEE 802.11ax. Wi-Fi 6 improves on Wi-Fi 5 with more than four times the maximum bandwidth per client and number of concurrent clients, and more than three times lower latency. Such improvements have led to Wi-Fi 6 being adopted by a growing number of enterprises, schools, hospitals, and other pioneers to connect everything on their campus networks. These early adopters are using Wi-Fi 6 to deploy innovative applications such as 4K/8K HD video conferencing, VR/AR interactive teaching, telemedicine, and intelligent robots.

The latest Dell'Oro Group report is a testimony to the increasing popularity of Wi-Fi 6 among global organizations. According to the report, the overall revenue of the global Wi-Fi 6 market grew explosively in the first three quarters of 2019, growing to 30 times that of 2018. In the same period, the revenues of the Wi-Fi 4 and Wi-Fi 5 markets decreased slightly. This market performance also signifies that 2019 was the first year that Wi-Fi 6 was in commercial use.

Huawei is a leader in the Wi-Fi 6 market. With its AirEngine Wi-Fi 6, Huawei took the lead in deploying the industry's first enterprise-class Wi-Fi 6 network in Shanghai as early as 2018. Since then, Huawei AirEngine Wi-Fi 6, powered by Huawei 5G, has been the preferred choice of many industry customers around the world, helping them to build the ideal Wi-Fi 6 networks with zero coverage holes, zero wait time, and zero packet loss during roaming. Customers include: Shenzhen Metro in China, Basel St. Jakob-Park stadium in Switzerland, Agos bank in Italy, Mondragon University in Spain, and University of Johannesburg in South Africa.

Steven Zhao, President of Campus Network Domain, Huawei's Data Communication Product Line, said: "We are very pleased to see that Huawei AirEngine Wi-Fi 6 has been widely used across sectors like education, government, large enterprises, and manufacturing. Huawei AirEngine Wi-Fi 6 is helping more enterprises of all sizes to build user experience-centric networks for increased office and production efficiencies, paving the way for the large-scale rollout of digital services and accelerating digital transformation."

Customers' trust in Huawei Wi-Fi 6 is attributed to Huawei's continuous investment and dedication to the emerging Wi-Fi 6 industry. Some key highlights include:


Huawei’s leading expert Osama Aboul Magd being elected as the chair of the IEEE 802.11ax Working Group in 2014, injecting his insights to continuously navigate the development direction of the Wi-Fi 6 industry standards.
Huawei's contribution to Wi-Fi 6 standard proposals is the highest among device vendors.
In October 2017, Huawei launched the industry's first commercial Wi-Fi 6 AP. Since then, Huawei has constantly expanded its Wi-Fi 6 portfolio by successively launching innovative products and solutions tailored to different scenarios.
Huawei and Wireless Broadband Alliance (WBA) have joined forces to explore Wi-Fi 6-based teaching innovations and use cases at Mondragon University in Spain.
In the future, Huawei will continue to work with upstream and downstream partners throughout the industry, focus on industry-specific scenarios, and deliver ideal Wi-Fi 6 network solutions for new digital applications. Huawei will also forge ahead with its AirEngine Wi-Fi series products and solutions powered by Huawei 5G to help enterprises build future-proof, fully-connected campus networks.

To find out more, visit the Huawei AirEngine Wi-Fi 6 website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Huawei subsidiary, HiSilicon, has placed an order from SMIC’s (Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation) new 14nm process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei Crafts USD25.5 Million Plan to Grow Mobile Service Suite in UK*

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JAN 16 2020/SOURCE : YICAI






Huawei Crafts USD25.5 Million Plan to Grow Mobile Service Suite in UK

(Yicai Global) Jan. 16 -- *Chinese telecoms equipment giant Huawei Technologies plans to spend GBP20 million (USD25.5 million) in the United Kingdom to encourage local developers to integrate their apps with Huawei Mobile Services, an equivalent to the Google Mobile Services suite that the company cannot install on its phones.*

The Shenzhen-based firm held a conference in London yesterday where it showcased the mobile ecosystem to British firms and highlighted everything it offers, including access to the latest Huawei hardware and artificial intelligence technology, CCTV News reported.

Huawei has accelerated development its own suite of mobile apps since the United States in May banned American firms from supplying tech to the company over concerns for national security. While Huawei can still use Google's Android operating system, its handsets may not use Google Mobile Services, a package of apps for making and receiving calls, messaging, sending and receiving emails, and more.

HMS already has nearly 1 million registered developers and the company plans to invest heavily to increase that number. The service allows app makers to let users log in with their Huawei accounts, make in-app payments, receive push notifications and more, something the firm believes will aid user acquisition and engagement, and revenue.

Rotating Chairman Xu Zhijun said in his message for the New Year that Huawei would spare no effort to build the HMS ecosystem so it could push sales of smartphones overseas. HMS has around 600 million active users worldwide, including 72 million in Europe.

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-crafts-usd255-million-plan-to-grow-mobile-service-suite-in-uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*World's First 4K Broadcast Encoder with 5G Modules a Milestone for Cogent and Huawei*

Jan 13, 2020


[Shanghai, China, January 13, 2020] Cogent and Huawei jointly concluded phase one tests of the industry's first 4K broadcast encoders integrated with 5G modules at Huawei's Shanghai Wireless X Labs (X Labs). The successfully piloted end-to-end (E2E) broadcast service marks an important step toward the commercial adoption of 5G media industry applications.

The encoder is the world's first industrial pre-commercial product that supports both 5G non-standalone and standalone (NSA/SA) technologies and this is the first time integration tests have been carried out for media applications in conjunction with Huawei's MH5000 modules. In the future, 5G 4K broadcast backpacks will become more compact and lightweight, featuring only encoders and batteries and with no need for customer-premises equipment (CPE) and mobile phones, while also offering stronger capabilities and improved battery life.






Cogent and Huawei completed phase one test of 4K broadcast encoder integrated with 5G modules

5G 4K broadcast backpacks were first introduced to the media industry in 2019, delivering 4K video broadcasts by tapping into such powerful 5G capabilities as wide coverage, high bandwidth, and low latency. Utilizing these features, 5G networks offer an ideal alternative to optical fiber links, microwave links, and outside broadcasting (OB) van systems required for 4K video transfer to studios in real time, while also enabling reliable real-time multi-camera, cross-region coordination and remote dispatching. As a result, traditional video transmission systems have now been resized to fit small backpacks and video collection and editing tasks can be completed on site, transforming conventional broadcast techniques.

The 4K broadcast encoder has two integrated MH5000 modules developed by Huawei, providing transmission support in dynamic traffic sharing mode for 40 Mbps 4K videos. This product supports both 5G NSA and SA networks in video transfer to cloud-based servers, where videos are then distributed to post processing devices. At the same time, the cloud-based servers support service level agreement (SLA) monitoring, which allows key performance indicators (KPIs) to be dynamically collected for networks and services in order to better determine if the link quality meets video upload requirements.

"5G commercial industry applications are integrated with 5G modules and native SLA monitoring functionality and require tailored optimizations for wide-area wireless service mechanisms,” said Zhao Qiyong, Director of Wireless X Labs. “5G 4K backpacks integrated with 5G modules are a typical example of the efforts being made in this area. 5G networks and associated terminals are already seeing large-scale commercial adoption and Huawei will continue to work with industry partners to enable vertical industries with 5G technology and evolve these showcases to real-world commercial applications."

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2020/1/huawei-gaojun-5g-module-4k-video


----------



## Dungeness

The US Is Losing Its Fight Against Huawei | WIRED

https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/29/tech/european-union-5g-huawei/index.html

https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/29/21113289/european-union-eu-huawei-5g-networks-national-infrastructure-ban-usa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*US should repent over its foiled plot against Huawei*

Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/29






Photo taken on Oct. 4, 2019 shows the venue of the "European Innovation Day" event organized by Huawei in Paris, France. (Xinhua/Gao Jing)


The British government announced on Tuesday that Chinese tech giant Huawei would be allowed to take a role in UK 5G networks, but with restrictions. The Chinese firm will be excluded from "security critical" core areas, including nuclear sites and military bases. In addition, it will only be allowed to account for 35 percent of network equipment and base stations in the UK.

Generally, it is a major setback for attempts by the US to prevent the use of Huawei technology among its allies. The UK is the most prominent ally of the US in Europe. Washington has done its utmost to persuade the UK not to use Huawei equipment in the construction of its 5G networks. The US has warned that it could damage the special relationship between the two nations, that it may no longer share intelligence with the UK and that it may even affect trade talks between the two countries. However, the UK ultimately decided to adopt Huawei technology, while comforting the US by saying it will "adopt the technology with restrictions."

The decision has sent two messages. First, as a leader in 5G, Huawei has unmatched technologies which are critical for the UK's next-generation network. A total ban on Huawei would mean the UK's 5G network would be slow and costly, and its commercial services would be delayed for at least two years. In fact, the UK government had very limited options.

Moreover, what the US did on this issue is irrational indeed. They have been forcing their ally to do what they are unwilling to do. It is no longer the "Cold War" era, during which security dependence on the US meant everything to its allies. As an ally of the US, the UK has multiple interests of its own on top of the special relationship between the two countries. It is unacceptable for the UK to maintain that relationship at the expense of its sovereign right to cooperate with China. In order to protect its national interests, it is essential for the UK to maintain a special balance between the US and China.

Both the US and its allies know that the claims about Huawei being a threat to information security in various countries are blatant lies. Countries using Huawei 4G technology have reported no incidents of national security breaches by local telecommunications networks using Huawei equipment. Some countries gave ambiguous promises to Washington regarding banning Huawei. In fact, they are just dodging political pressures from the US.

Many countries that want to use Huawei technology are having trouble dealing with the US. They will surely be relieved after the move by the UK. As it is in the "Five Eyes Alliance" and has the highest level of intelligence sharing with the US, other European countries have even more reasons to cooperate with Huawei in accordance with the "British model." Washington cannot stop London from using Huawei equipment, and it is even harder to stop Berlin and Paris.

*Australia, which banned Huawei to please the Trump administration, will likely face considerable risks in social and economic development due to a sluggish improvement in 5G technology. The country is now standing alone on the other side of the high-tech revolution.*

Indeed, the US shouldn't have tried to make things difficult for Huawei. Actually, the US has created a big problem for itself. With the setback in the UK, it is necessary for Washington to reflect instead of continuing to make mistakes. The US government can turn its policy against Huawei into one of increasing cooperation with it. Under its current policy, the US will have one of the weakest 5G networks among Western powers. For Huawei, it is just less revenue; for the US, it means slower 5G networks. The total loss to the US will be greater than that of China. It is undoubtedly the wrong way to "contain China."

Washington needs to calm down and abandon its imposition of extreme pressure on Huawei. As a world superpower, the US must have other reasons for oppressing the Chinese company. Facts speak louder than words. The US intimidation of Huawei will surely be met with more opposition from other countries. Banning Huawei is also hurting its national interests. If the US is determined to upgrade its oppressive measures against Huawei, it will only bring more chaos and hurt to international communities in which it is involved. For the US, the loss outweighs the gain.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1177923.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

US is a noob when it comes to world politics. The moment they kidnapped Meng they already sealed their fate. No self-respecting country like the UK wants to be seen as an accomplice to the kidnapping. UK and EU decision not to ban Huawei is not only for 5G cost consideration, but also to distance itself from rogue US behavior. Dumbarses like OZ and CA will and shall b punished in due time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

Huawei marks two decades in Europe after EU enables its participation in 5G
CGTN






Chinese technology firm Huawei marked its two decades in Europe on Tuesday, on the heel of positive regulatory decisions in the United Kingdom and European Union that defied pressure from the United States.


Abraham Liu, Huawei's chief representative to the EU Institutions, applauded in a speech at the reception* "the recent decisions by the UK Government and the EU with the toolbox enabling Huawei to continue to be a major participant in the 5G roll-out," saying "their emphasis on a fact-based, fair approach to a multi-vendor model, founded on verification as well as trust is what we believe should be the standard globally."*

Last week, the European Commission, the EU's executive, issued the non-binding guidelines – agreed by 28 member states – known as a "toolbox" for 5G security, where the EU sets out detailed mitigation plans for each of the identified risks and recommends a set of key strategic and technical measures.







Huawei obtains China's first 5G network license for base station, October 26, 2019. /Photo via Huawei

*Despite intense lobbying and threats from the U.S. aiming to ban Chinese suppliers*, particularly the leading global vendor Huawei, from participating in building 5G infrastructure, the EU did not name either China or any specific company.

Thierry Breton, the European Commissioner for Internal Market and Services, said the bloc would not "ban anyone because of their name and nationality", as long as they abide by EU rules.

Brussels' move came just one day after the British government approved a limited role for Huawei in the country's 5G network construction.

*Set up manufacturing bases in Europe*

The tech giant said it has decided to set up 5G manufacturing bases in Europe, so that to "truly have 5G for Europe made in Europe."

Abraham Liu, Huawei's chief representative to the European Union Institutions, said in the company's spring reception that the company has already had candidate places in mind, and "that is an ongoing process."

Former European Commission Vice-President Viviane Reding said the manufacturing would be "under European rules, and so that will really be a boost to credibility."




More:

Germany says it needs Huawei in building 5G network, defying U.S. pressure

Huawei to roll out 5G 'the European way'

Telefonica to use Huawei for 5G

Huawei obtains China's first 5G network license for base station

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

Huawei Files 12 Patent Lawsuits Against Verizon in US

TANG SHIHUA
DATE : FEB 07 2020/SOURCE : YICAI






Huawei Files 12 Patent Lawsuits Against Verizon in US

(Yicai Global) Feb. 7 -- China's largest telecoms equipment maker Huawei Technologies has filed 12 patent infringement lawsuits against American carrier Verizon in the United States.

The Shenzhen-based plaintiff filed the suits in the Eastern and Western Districts of Texas, according to company's website. Huawei negotiated with Verizon for some time and furnished a detail list of the patents and evidence of Verizon's breach before filing the suits, it added, saying the pair could not come to an agreement on terms of their license agreement.

"Verizon's related products and services benefit from Huawei's patented technology," said Song Liuping, Huawei's chief legal officer. Huawei has negotiated patent licensing agreements with many industry players for many years, and seeking a third-party judicial authority's decision when negotiations cannot resolve the issue is industry practice."

*Huawei holds more than 80,000 patents worldwide and has over 10,000 recognized in the US.*

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-files-12-patent-lawsuits-against-verizon-in-us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei says awarded 91 commercial 5G contracts*

(Xinhua) 10:00, February 21, 2020






_Qiu Heng, President of Global Marketing of Huawei Enterprise Business Group, speaks at Huawei product and solution launch event in London, Britain, on Feb. 20, 2020. Chinese tech giant Huawei announced here on Thursday that it has so far been awarded 91 commercial 5G contracts and shipped over 600,000 5G Massive MIMO Active Antenna Units (AAUs). (Xinhua/Han Yan)_

LONDON, Feb. 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese tech giant Huawei announced here on Thursday that it has so far been awarded 91 commercial 5G contracts and shipped over 600,000 5G Massive MIMO Active Antenna Units (AAUs).

Ryan Ding, Executive Director of the Board and President of Huawei's Carrier BG (business group), released Huawei's new 5G products and solutions and launched the 5G Partner Innovation Program at the company's product and solution launch event in London.

5G has developed beyond imagination in terms of deployment, ecosystem, and experience, said Ding.

As a leading global 5G supplier, Huawei is committed to developing the best end-to-end 5G solutions, which will include the industry's highest-performance 5G base station that supports all scenarios and the Blade AAU with the industry's highest level of integration, according to Huawei.

In the 4G era, virtually all operators provided the same network experience, but when it comes to 5G, operators can provide differentiated experiences and charge users based on more metrics, including data volume, latency, bandwidth, and number of devices connected, said Ding.

This makes it possible to monetize 5G, and it is critical that operators redefine their 5G business models now, added Ding.

In addition to products, Huawei plans to invest 20 million U.S. dollars into innovative 5G applications over the next five years through the 5G Partner Innovation Program, with the aim of contributing to a thriving 5G ecosystem and accelerating the commercial success of 5G.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2020/0221/c90000-9660357.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1230429544118726658

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*Experience the future on Huawei's 5G Demo Truck*

*http://www.china.org.cn/business/2020-01/20/content_75632033.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

*Lakala's Shares Jump to All-Time High on Huawei Pay Tie-Up*

TANG SHIHUA
DATE : FEB 24 2020/SOURCE : YICAI







Lakala's Shares Jump to All-Time High on Huawei Pay Tie-Up

(Yicai Global) Feb. 24 -- Lakala Payment's stock price climbed to a historic high this morning after the Chinese fintech firm said that it will join hands with telecoms giant Huawei Technologies to make Huawei Pay more successful.

Lakala's share price [SHE:300773] rose by 10 percent to CNY101.37 (USD14.42) with a market cap of CNY36.9 billion (USD5.2 billion). 

The Beijing-based payment service provider has penned a cooperation framework agreement with Huawei, it said in a statement yesterday, without providing financial details.

Shenzhen-based Huawei introduced Huawei Pay in 2016 to offer easy cashless payments to its smartphone users.

Once Lakala's merchants start accepting Huawei Pay, the latter mobile wallet's users can enjoy an expanding network of services, the statement added.

Established in 2005, Lakala was the first third-party payments firm to get the green light from China's central bank. By the end of last June, the company had served 21 million merchants such as supermarkets, real estate firms, and insurers.

https://yicaiglobal.com/news/lakala-shares-jump-to-all-time-high-on-huawei-pay-tie-up-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei opens new factory in France, targeting European market*

Source:Global Times Published: 2020/2/28 






A staff member tests the speed with a Huawei 5G mobile phone at Huawei 5G Innovation and Experience Center in London, Britain, on Jan. 28, 2020. (Xinhua/Han Yan)



Huawei on Thursday announced the opening of a wireless product manufacturing plant in France which will produce mainly for the European market. 

Analysts believe Huawei's efforts to construct a new factory will help build its brand image in Europe, contribute to the local economy and create more jobs.

The new plant, which is designed to be a highly automated intelligent manufacturing plant, will focus on the production of 4G and 5G wireless communications equipment, according to a document Huawei sent to the Global Times on Friday.

"The new plant in France could contribute to local economic growth and create jobs. This will further help Huawei establish its brand image in France and Europe," Xiang Ligang, a telecoms industry expert, told the Global Times on Friday.

The project is expected to generate 1 billion euros ($1.1 billion) in annual output and directly create 500 jobs, according to Huawei.

The Chinese company also announced the opening of its sixth research and development (R&D) center in France at the beginning of February. 

"France is one of the most important countries for Huawei in improving its European layout, with the leading population and economic level in Europe. Products are made in Europe and employees are also European, which can reduce users' concerns about the safety of Huawei products," said Xiang.

As a global company, Huawei insists on allocating resources on a global scale and providing customers with high-quality products.

France is one of the world's high-end manufacturing centers, with mature industrial infrastructure, a superior geographical location and a high-quality labor force, said Huawei. Huawei hopes to integrate the country’s capability into the firm’s overall value chain in Europe, improving the punctuality and reliability of customer delivery in Europe.

Huawei has been in Europe for 20 years, employing more than 12,000 people and directly or indirectly creating nearly 170,000 jobs. 

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1181081.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Indus OS’s App Bazaar could rest Huawei’s app concerns in India*
By Aakash Jhaveri 26 minutes ago




Huawei is said to be in the advanced stage of a deal with IndusOS to act as a replacement to Google Media Service (GMS), which it is forbidden to use.

App Bazaar by Indus OS is one of the biggest alternate app stores in India, with over 60 million users. It has a selection of over 4,00,000 apps in regional languages and is also the fastest-growing content marketplace. It also offers options such as custom targetting and monetization to developers.

It isn’t Huawei’s first step in reducing its reliance on Google services. Just a month ago, news broke out that it will be partnering with Xiaomi and the BBK group to create a Play store alternative of sorts. Named as the Global Developer Service Alliance, it will be creating a new space for developers to offer their apps, games, movies, music, and other services.

The top 150 Indian app developers are also being brought on board for its app store, called the Huawei Media Services, with incentives going all the way up to $17,000.

Huawei, as well as Honor, have slowed down globally, with the Indian market yet to see any of the new smartphones that were launched after the trade ban implications came into place. With time against it, a partnership with Indus OS might just be the patch Huawei needed to get back in the race.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Russia's Sberbank Partners With China's Huawei on Cloud Services*
16 hours ago

SberCloud, the cloud platform of Sberbank Group, and Huawei, the leading global provider of information and communication solutions, have agreed on strategic partnership that will provide access to SberCloud.Advanced for Russian and foreign users.

This is the first partnership on this scale between Russian and international cloud providers. The cloud platform will help to introduce a new line of basic (IaaS) and high-level (PaaS) cloud services on the Russian market. Thereby, SberCloud clients will be able to create IT infrastructure of any complexity in the cloud, work with big data clusters, manage cloud containerization, and automatically create, scale and manage apps.

SberCloud.Advanced users will have access to 37 cloud services. The launch of the new platform provides opportunities that were previously inaccessible to both cloud app developers and their users. The product is unique on the Russian market, as it is fully functional. SberCloud clients will get all necessary services integrated with each other in one company.

SberCloud.Advanced meets the highest business standards, functions under the Russian legislation and is placed in SberCloud infrastructure. The platform is focused on large, medium-sized and small businesses, as well as small startups.

The presented services are one of the most secure and advance cloud solutions in the world which are highly appreciated in China, Germany, France, Brazil, South Africa and other European, Asian, South African and African countries.

Yevgeny Kolbin, SberCloud CEO,

“The uniqueness of the SberCloud.Advanced product on the Russian market is its focus on supporting native cloud applications based on the microservices architecture. This exclusive offer on the market consists of interrelated cloud service, complementing each other, which provides clients with a unified convenient approach of using these services, diversity of most updated IT platforms, as well as a wide product range and most advanced IaaS/PaaS solutions on the Russian market. The target audience of SberCloud is the B2B market, from large business of small startups.”

Wang Wei, CEO, Huawei Cloud in Russia,

“We highly appreciate cooperation with Sberbank which is now one of leading companies in Russia which introduce innovation solutions. This partnership is really important on the Russian cloud service market. Huawei provides SberCloud with not only most progressive comprehensive cloud technology, but also transfer international expertise. We are sure that businesspersons will appreciate this solution and it will become a great contribution to the digital transformation of Russia.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

So, I'm the only one that noticed this... The Huawei Matebook 14 2020 is almost the same as the 2019 version. Both come with a display resolution of 2160x1440. What's so special about 2160x1440? It's what u get by taking 1920 and multiply it by 9/8. In essence 1920 (an eight) going to 2160 (a nine). China loves this number 9. The Emperors of the past used it. Even the PLA 81 adds to a 9. Also if u add up 2160 and 1440 they both reduce to 9. I noticed that Huawei is the only company that does this, play around with the numbers 8 and 9. Even their logo is an eight petal flower (eight around 1/and the whole makes nine).

So, what does everyone make of this? Is a laptop with a unique resolution of 2160x1440 brilliance or madness?

(BTW, if anyone were to ask me I'd say it borders on madness for these 3 reasons:

1. When u watch a 1920x1080p movie the image size will be small close to 13" or it becomes blurry if u attempt to stretch it full screen.

2. The last time someone tried taking 8->9 it was a laptop with 1440x900 resolution (1280 x 9/8). It was weird and no one really implemented it.

3. China is way too obsessed with Emperors (the everlasting 9). Makes me wanna puke every time I watch a Chinese drama like Ever Night. There's always an Emperor in every Chinese drama, or it's always about the Imperial family...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei P40 review*

*Introduction*

The compact flagship - it's a niche fewer dare to explore, no matter potential or demand. Sony has given up on the Compact series, unfortunately, and the iPhone SE 2 is in a Schrödinger's state of uncertainty for all we know. But Huawei P40 is already here, already available worldwide, and it brings a ton of premium perks stuffed into a pocket-friendly body.





The P40 is the smallest and least expensive of the new P40 series trio by Huawei. It relies on a more reasonably sized 6.1" OLED screen, although 60Hz instead of 90Hz, with similar sharpness and boasts Huawei's top-of-the-line Kirin 990 5G chip. The screen vibrates to make sound just like on the other P40's, and the under-display fingerprint scanner is of equal rapidity and accuracy.

Being a (P)hotography-centric smartphone, the P40 also offers some of the key camera features found on its Pro siblings like the new 50MP main shooter, complete with the RYYB filter, OIS, and 4K at 60fps capturing. The zoom range is limited to 3x as there is no periscope lens, while the ultrawide shooter uses a more mainstream 16MP sensor vs. 40MP on the Pro. There is no fourth (ToF) camera on the back of the P40 as there is on the Pro.






The selfie camera enjoys the high-res 32MP sensor available on the Pro models, but it omits autofocus and we were really bummed to find this. At least it got the IR camera helper, so Face Unlock is possible.

The P40 is a smaller phone and it has a smaller 3,800 mAh battery. Its charging speed isn't as impressive at 22.5W, but still fast enough. There are no wireless charging capabilities on the P40 though, which is yet another obvious difference from the Pros.

*Huawei P40 specs*

*Body:* Glass front and back, aluminum frame; IP53-rated for dust and splash resistance.
*Screen:* 6.1" OLED, 1,080x2,340px resolution (422ppi); 60Hz refresh rate; HDR10.
*Chipset:* Kirin 990 5G, octa-core processor (2xA76 @2.86GHz + 2xA76 @2.36GHz +4xA55 @1.95GHz), Mali-G76 MP16 GPU, tri-core NPU.
*Memory:* 6/8GB RAM, 128/256GB UFS3.0 storage (expandable via Nano Memory - hybrid slot).
*OS/Software:* Android 10, EMUI 10.1.
*Rear camera:* Primary: 50MP (RYYB filter), 1/1.28" sensor size, 23mm f/1.8 lens, OIS, PDAF; Telephoto: 8MP 80mm f/2.4, OIS, 3x optical and 5x hybrid zoom, PDAF; Ultrawide angle: 16MP, 17mm, f/2.2, AF; 4K@60fps video capture; Leica co-developed.
*Front camera:* 32MP, f/2.0, 26mm; 3D IR camera.
*Battery:* 3,800mAh; Super Charge 22.5W.
*Security:* Fingerprint reader (under display, optical), 3D face recognition.
*Connectivity:* 5G/4G/3G/GSM; Dual SIM, Wi-Fi 6+, Dual-band GPS, Bluetooth 5.1 + LE, NFC, USB Type-C.
*Misc:* Acoustic display acts as earpiece, bottom-firing loudspeaker.
Well, besides the lower screen refresh rate, reworked secondary cameras and slower charging, the Huawei P40 has one more thing different the more premium Pro versions - it is only splash-proof with IP53 rating, instead of water-resistant with IP68 or similar. This has been an ongoing thing with Huawei's flagships for years now and we dream for the day where Pro and non-Pro headliners will have feature parity.

Enough with the small talk, here comes the P40 out of its box.

*Unboxing the Huawei P40*
The Huawei P40 retail bundle is flagship worthy. Inside the white paper box, you will find Huawei's 22.5W Super Charge brick and the enhanced USB-C cable needed for the Super Charge to work.

Huawei also ships the P40 with its wired EarBuds ending on a USB-C plug. There is no 3.5mm adapter inside the box.






Some markets may also get a transparent silicone case within the box, but we did not receive one.

*Design and handling*
Huawei P40 looks a lot like the Pro models, or that's what we first thought. Gone are the premium curves around the screen and it's noticeably smaller. And these might be good news for many.




Huawei P40 Pro next to Huawei P40
The P40 Pro is advertised for its quad-curved dual-glass design, but the P40 has no slopes on its screen edges. And that's doing wonders for the grip, as well as the mistouch prevention. Don't you worry though, fans of the curves, the back is still trendily bent towards the aluminum frame - as Huawei likes to call it - overflowing.




Huawei P40 Pro next to Huawei P40
One thing that's completely missing on the P40 is water-tightness of the shell. The P40 is only IP53 rated for medium dust resistance and light splashes. It's better than nothing, but whenever this ingress segmentation of the Huawei's flagship models ends, it'll still be late.

So, the front has the 6.1" OLED screen with elliptical punch-hole and rounded corners. It's still mind-boggling that we now call the 6.1-inchers compact, but the bezel-less era surely helped reduce the overall footprint and thus leave space for more pixels. And thanks to this smaller OLED, the P40 is indeed one reasonably compact smartphone.





The screen is of extended 1080p resolution, but thanks to the smaller panel size, the picture is quite sharp at 422ppi. The glass on top of it is of unknown origin, but Huawei has been using some sort of strengthened glass for a while now.





Unfortunately, Huawei has chosen not to bring 90Hz refresh rate on the P40 display and it's limited to 60Hz, which is so 2019. But with 2020 about to be cancelled, and more importantly - not everyone being able to notice the difference between 90Hz and 60Hz, we can understand Huawei's reasons not to push for 90Hz across the entire series.

Another thing that didn't make it on the P40 is the autofocus for the selfie camera. It's still 32MP and it still has an IR camera, so more secure face unlock is available.

Just like on the P30 Pro and P40 Pro, the display doubles as an earpiece. It vibrates to produce sound in voice calls and the sound is great. Unfortunately, it can't double as a speaker, hence there are no stereo speakers on either of the P40 phones.





The under-display fingerprint reader is superb - it is among the fastest available on the market, with excellent accuracy and reliability. It has 30% larger scanning area than the P30 generation and works noticeably faster and easier.

The back is where the photography magic is happening and the volcano-like protruding setup houses all essential hardware. Here you can see, left to right, the 16MP ultrawide, the 50MP primary, and the 8MP tele snappers. A dual-tone flash us below, but there is no fourth camera for depth purposes.





Huawei has designed the P40s backs to mimic a certain look of the flat point-and-shoot cameras from a not-so-distant era. And it surely works great for the P40. It comes with a price though - the phone wobbles a lot when used on a flat desk or table.





Anyway, once you are past the camera - you can enjoy one really nice view of Deep-Sea Blue - Huawei really knows how to make a captivating paint without it being over the top. The shade changes depending on the reflection, but the change is subtle and makes for a good, relaxing effect as opposed to, say, disco lights.





The Deep-Sea Blue, Black, and Ice White version are with the familiar glossy finish - meaning they are shiny and slippery. Huawei is also selling alternative matt models in Silver Frost and Blush Gold - so, if grip is important (it is), and you want a break from the polished panels, we strongly recommend the matt ones.





Huawei P40 has a metal frame, reasonably sized and shaped. It is enough to provide for a proper grip, even if it isn't ideal. The matt versions should do better in this aspect, of course.





Around the frame you'll see the volume and power keys on the right, while the bottom has everything else - SIM tray, USB-C port, mouthpiece, and speaker.





The P40 spreads at 148.9 x 71.1 x 8.5 mm - only 5mm taller than the iPhone 11 Pro. The P40 weighs 175 grams, which is about 13g lighter than the iPhone. The P40 is indeed a (2020) pocket-sized smartphone.





iPhone 11 Pro next to the Huawei P40

Handling the Huawei P40 is a flagship experience - just as most of the recent glass smartphones. The size is a nice break from the traditional large screen flagships, and the matt versions are appreciated for the grip. The one thing we do miss is the proper ingress protection - everything else is simply great with the P40.

https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_p40-review-2096p2.php

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hirobo2

I just wanna say, the only reason the PLA hasn't taken back Taiwan is coz of the much needed semiconductors industry. The moment US bans TMSC from supplying Huawei, China no longer needs Taiwan and will take it back by force. US strategists r dumb planners playing with fire. The same dumb minds thought they could win Korean and Vietnam and now "Huawei war". The added bonus is once Taiwan is taken back, it will cause a chain reaction. US will lose Okinawa next, then SK/JP, then Guam. US had always been a 2nd rate strategist, might bcome 3rd rate if they continue to attack Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei Ranks No.1 in 2019 Data Center Interconnect Market Share Outside of North America*


Apr 03, 2020


[Shenzhen, China, April 3, 2020] Omdia, a leading market research institute, recently released analysis of 2019 Data Center Interconnect (DCI) vendor market shares. Based on this latest Omdia data, Huawei calculates its market share of all-optical DCI equipment (Huawei DC OptiX) across the three regions excluding North America to be 32.6%, representing the largest market share among global DCI manufacturers.

According to Omdia analysis, total revenue of the global DCI market reached US$3.7 billion in 2019, with a year-on-year growth of 4.4%. The DCI revenue from the North American market declined by 2.1%, whereas that from the other markets that compose the global total rose by 8.9%. The growth of the global DCI market came largely from regions such as Europe and Asia Pacific.

With the rapid development of big data, cloud computing, and mobile Internet, traffic between data centers is surging. An increasing number of enterprises opt to build their own data centers, making data centers a global investment hotspot. As the scale of data center construction continues to increase year by year, enterprises are facing the challenges of high DCI costs and difficult management of multiple data centers. They urgently need ultra-broadband, simplified, and intelligent DCI networks to cope with numerous data flows in the cloud era and achieve service agility while reducing network investment costs.

In response to the DCI challenges, Huawei has focused on R&D and continuous innovations to reshape conventional optical transmission devices in data centers from three dimensions: lower transmission cost, fast deployment, and simplified O&M. Huawei delivers an industry-leading single-fiber transmission capacity to constantly reduce the per-bit transmission cost and maximize the value of fibers. Moreover, fiber connections and configurations are simplified to achieve fast deployment, helping customers accelerate service rollout. Huawei also introduces intelligent O&M features such as proactive detection and warning of fiber and optical-layer faults to simplify O&M.

At HUAWEI CONNECT 2019, Huawei unveiled the industry's first intelligent DCI product, Huawei OptiXtrans DC908, further consolidating its leading position in the DCI market. Designed specifically for the enterprise market, this product delivers ultra-high bandwidth, supports smooth upgrade to 88T per fiber, and allows flexible selection of single-wavelength 100G to 800G, meeting enterprises' bandwidth requirements over the next 10 years as well as helping enterprises recoup investment. Intelligent software functions are introduced to simplify deployment, reducing the device commissioning workload, shortening the deployment time to 8 minutes, and lowering the skill requirements of operators. Additionally, this product can predict fiber faults and accurately diagnose faults within a short time, achieving intelligent O&M.

By the end of 2019, Huawei DC OptiX series products have been deployed for over 120 key industry customers in over 60 countries around the world. For more information, please visit https://e.huawei.com/en/solutions/enterprise-transmission-access/data-center-interconnect

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2020/4/data-center-interconnect-market

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

hirobo2 said:


> I just wanna say, the only reason the PLA hasn't taken back Taiwan is coz of the much needed semiconductors industry. The moment US bans TMSC from supplying Huawei, China no longer needs Taiwan and will take it back by force. US strategists r dumb planners playing with fire. The same dumb minds thought they could win Korean and Vietnam and now "Huawei war". The added bonus is once Taiwan is taken back, it will cause a chain reaction. US will lose Okinawa next, then SK/JP, then Guam. US had always been a 2nd rate strategist, might bcome 3rd rate if they continue to attack Huawei.


We fought 2 superpowers when they had nukes and we had none. Don't test us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Piotr

*Huawei Mulls Moving Chip Production to Mainland China to Curb Possible New US Restrictions – Report*

13:47 GMT 16.04.2020
by Oleg Burunov

In early April, Huawei chairman Eric Xu warned Beijing “would not sit there and watch” the Chinese tech giant “being slaughtered” if Washington introduced new chip-related restrictions against the company.

Huawei has started to gradually shift the production of chips away from Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co Ltd (TSMC) to Shanghai-based Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), in anticipation of additional US restrictions, Reuters quoted unnamed sources as saying on Thursday.

One of the sources claimed that Huawei’s chip unit HiSilicon, had begun to urge some of its engineers to design for SMIC rather than TSMC in late 2019.

“Before, Huawei wanted to work with top notch manufacturers, and SMIC was just second-tier. We are now moving resources to SMIC to speed up our help to them”, the source added.
They also described the shift as “common industry practice”, adding that the Chinese tech giant “considers carefully issues such as capacity, technology, and delivery when choosing semiconductor fabrication plants”.

The remarks come after the company’s chairman Eric Xu warned that the Chinese government “would not sit there and watch Huawei being slaughtered” if Washington slapped new chip-related restrictions on the firm. According to him, “there would be countermeasures”.
Earlier, the US media reported that senior US officials had agreed to new restrictions requiring companies doing business with Huawei to obtain licenses before selling chips using US-made chip-making technology or software.

The measures, if adopted, are understood to target TSMC, a major chip supplier to HiSilicon.

The US began a sanctions campaign against Huawei in 2019, accusing the company of cooperating with the Chinese intelligence services, allegations that the firm denies.

Washington's measures so far have included restrictions such as prohibiting Google from installing its popular Android operating system on new models of Huawei’s smartphones. The tech giant, meanwhile, last month reported that despite US pressure, its revenues have grown by over 19 percent year-on-year, with sales topping $123 billion and net profits reaching $9 billion.

https://sputniknews.com/business/20...to-curb-possible-new-us-restrictions--report/

This move was long overdue, but better late than never.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

https://hk.on.cc/hk/bkn/cnt/news/20200420/bkn-20200420141739285-0420_00822_001.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Piotr said:


> *Huawei Mulls Moving Chip Production to Mainland China to Curb Possible New US Restrictions – Report*
> 
> 13:47 GMT 16.04.2020
> by Oleg Burunov
> 
> In early April, Huawei chairman Eric Xu warned Beijing “would not sit there and watch” the Chinese tech giant “being slaughtered” if Washington introduced new chip-related restrictions against the company.
> 
> Huawei has started to gradually shift the production of chips away from Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co Ltd (TSMC) to Shanghai-based Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), in anticipation of additional US restrictions, Reuters quoted unnamed sources as saying on Thursday.
> 
> One of the sources claimed that Huawei’s chip unit HiSilicon, had begun to urge some of its engineers to design for SMIC rather than TSMC in late 2019.
> 
> “Before, Huawei wanted to work with top notch manufacturers, and SMIC was just second-tier. We are now moving resources to SMIC to speed up our help to them”, the source added.
> They also described the shift as “common industry practice”, adding that the Chinese tech giant “considers carefully issues such as capacity, technology, and delivery when choosing semiconductor fabrication plants”.
> 
> The remarks come after the company’s chairman Eric Xu warned that the Chinese government “would not sit there and watch Huawei being slaughtered” if Washington slapped new chip-related restrictions on the firm. According to him, “there would be countermeasures”.
> Earlier, the US media reported that senior US officials had agreed to new restrictions requiring companies doing business with Huawei to obtain licenses before selling chips using US-made chip-making technology or software.
> 
> The measures, if adopted, are understood to target TSMC, a major chip supplier to HiSilicon.
> 
> The US began a sanctions campaign against Huawei in 2019, accusing the company of cooperating with the Chinese intelligence services, allegations that the firm denies.
> 
> Washington's measures so far have included restrictions such as prohibiting Google from installing its popular Android operating system on new models of Huawei’s smartphones. The tech giant, meanwhile, last month reported that despite US pressure, its revenues have grown by over 19 percent year-on-year, with sales topping $123 billion and net profits reaching $9 billion.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/business/20...to-curb-possible-new-us-restrictions--report/
> 
> This move was long overdue, but better late than never.


We had been to open to foreign tech at the expense of local companies. Chinese government only encouraged local tech of it was strategic and military related but private companies were free to choose. Now they understand why companies must be patriotic and help each other. This will be a good lesson for HUAWEI and ZTE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei's Outdoor CPE Lite Wins Red Dot Award: Product Design 2020*

Apr 20, 2020


[Shenzhen, China, April 20, 2020] Huawei's outdoor CPE Lite won the Red Dot Award: Product Design 2020 for its high-quality design, high integration, and simple and intuitive installation experience.

*It is the second time in a row that Huawei outdoor CPE products have won this prestigious award, which is widely regarded as the "Oscar" of the design industry. *This demonstrates the unwavering pursuit of Huawei's outdoor CPE family in achieving a high quality and user-friendly design that enables perfect adaptation into its surrounding environments, as well as strong R&D commitment.








CPE Lite is Huawei's latest mini customer premises equipment (CPE) designed for outdoor network scenarios. It enables cost-effective high-speed wireless access in a very compact form factor.

On top of its minimal, elegant notepad-sized appearance, the tensile build allows for excellent flexibility and adaptability, enabling it to perfectly blend in with modern urban environments. The miniaturized design encases tiny high-gain antennas and boasts highly efficient heat dissipation capabilities.

A floating ground design is also adopted to eliminate additional grounding and facilitate plug-and-play functionality, further enhancing industry-leading simplicity. In addition, new universal mounting brackets allow users to install the product on walls, poles, windows, or glass surfaces in just a few easy steps. This can be done without a professional installer, ensuring a simpler, more intuitive installation experience.

CPE Lite incorporates low-profile, directional, and dual-polarized antenna technology that provides a high gain and supports 4R transmission and FDD/TDD full bandwidth. This also enables the product to come in small dimensions while delivering high performance. An excellent anti-interference capability is further achieved to ensure high spectral efficiency in complex channel environments. Combined with these innovative designs, CPE Lite is a powerful tool to provide users with stable and high-speed network experience.

Zhang Yiqu, Head of WTTx Domain, said: "We are honored to receive the industry's recognition of Huawei's CPE Lite. It represents another innovation in miniaturization, user self-installation, and premium performance of Huawei's outdoor CPE family. This CPE provides stronger signals than its indoor counterparts and allows for a peak throughput of up to 600 Mbps. It eliminates the need for a professional installer, significantly improving the service provisioning efficiency. We are confident that CPE Lite will complete Huawei's outdoor and indoor CPE family, helping operators promote home broadband services and achieve business success."

About Red Dot Award

The Red Dot Design Award was established by Design Zentrum Nordrhein Westfalen, the most prestigious German design association in Europe, in Essen, Germany in 1955. It is the most authoritative design award in the global industrial design industry. It is also the greatest honor in design for Apple, IBM, Porsche, and other top international companies to compete for every year. The award is known for its strict selection criteria and it consists of three awards: Product Design Award, Communication Design Award, and Design Concept Award. The entries must have innovative features that differ themselves from other similar products and represent the world's highest industrial design level in the field.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2020/4/outdoor-cpe-lite-wins-red-dot-award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

Han Patriot said:


> We had been to open to foreign tech at the expense of local companies. Chinese government only encouraged local tech of it was strategic and military related but private companies were free to choose. Now they understand why companies must be patriotic and help each other. This will be a good lesson for HUAWEI and ZTE.



Trump's actions only facilitated Made in China 2025. He wanted to harm China but in fact he only helped China (so far).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Piotr

*HERE WeGo: Your Google Maps alternative for Huawei and Honor phones*
By Yash Mishra
Posted on April 24, 2020






Huawei smartphones cannot use Google Maps due to the US restrictions but they’ve now got an alternative and a popular map service – HERE WeGo navigation.

This navigation app was originally developed and released in 2013. In 2016, the app renamed as HERE WeGo and now made its debut on the Huawei AppGallery.

HERE WeGo has plenty of navigation features and provides users with information regarding the public, car, bike, or taxi transportations. You can book a taxi in a single tap or navigate with detailed routes, turn-by-turn guidance to reach the destination with alternative suggestions.

It offers public transit information for 1300+ cities including New York City/NYC, San Francisco/SF, London, Berlin, Munich, Paris, Barcelona, Madrid, Rome, Milan, Vancouver, Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne, and many more. Get where you need to go on subway/metro/subway, bus, bike, train, trolley, or ferry.

Additionally, HERE WeGo tells you everything about your journey before you head out. You can see the cost of public transit tickets and cab fares, find places to park, and know about traffic delays for any drive.

For advanced support, the app comes with voice guidance that helps drivers to stay focused on driving while hearing turn-by-turn direction. It works the same for walking.

Maps are essential to know the information about traffics and transit information, which is also come with the HERE WeGo app.

And lastly, one of the most important features – Offline Maps, yes this navigation app allows users to download the offline maps of the United States, the United Kingdom, Germany, France, Spain, Italy, Canada, Australia, and more than 100 other countries. Download the map you want, and you’re all set.

https://www.huaweicentral.com/here-wego-google-maps-alternative/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stranagor

China's First-Quarter Phone Sales Augur 5G Future, Led by Huawei

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: APR 30 2020
/ SOURCE: YICAI






China's First-Quarter Phone Sales Augur 5G Future, Led by Huawei

(Yicai Global) April 30 -- *China's Huawei Technologies and fifth-generation wireless handsets came out as winners after the virus-hit first quarter for smartphone sales, paving the way for 5G dominance*, according to a Hong Kong-based phone market research agency.

*“We expect 5G smartphones to rise to account for over 40% of total smartphone sales in China by the end of 2020,”* analyst Zheng Mengmeng wrote in a report published by Counterpoint Research yesterday. 

The total 5G handset sales more than doubled from the previous quarter, making up over 15 percent of the market. The hype has built up fast as it has not been more than six months since commercial 5G networks became available in China, Zheng added.

*Huawei was the only phonemaker to achieve growth in China over the quarter as the country's aggregate sales declined by 22 percent in the first quarter from a year ago due to the Covid-19 epidemic,* the report added.

Huawei's first-quarter sales increased by 6 percent to 2.9 million units, more than the combined sales of rivaling Vivo Communication Technology and Oppo Mobile Telecommunications. Moreover, the Shenzhen-based tech giant made up more than half of all 5G phone sales, followed by Vivo, Oppo, and Xiaomi.

It's not all over for Apple. Both Apple and Huawei managed to boost their market shares from the same period of last year, wrote Senior Analyst Ethan Qi. The California-headquartered firm's iPhone sales slid 1 percent while peers' suffered double-digit declines, he added. 

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/ch...-shine-light-on-5g-future-where-huawei-reigns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*[Exclusive] Huawei's Participation in 5G Talks 'Should Benefit Everyone,' Security Chief Says*

QIAN TONGXIN
DATE: 3 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI






[Exclusive] Huawei's Participation in 5G Talks 'Should Benefit Everyone,' Security Chief Says

(Yicai Global) May 7 -- A possible change of US rules to allow American companies and Huawei Technologies to work together on developing fifth-generation wireless network standards should help everyone, according to the chief security officer at the Chinese telecom firm's US arm.

The potential rule change "should benefit everyone who cares about these technologies," Andy Purdy said in an interview with Yicai Global.

The US commerce department is "close to signing off on a new rule" to let US firms take part in 5G standards bodies in which Huawei is present, Reuters reported yesterday, citing people familiar with the matter.

Last May, Shenzhen-based Huawei was placed on the US Bureau of Industry and Security’s so-called Entity List, which limits US firms from doing business with the Chinese hardware and software provider.

Any shift on cooperation over 5G standards "is unrelated to questions about who Huawei can sell to or buy from," Purdy said.

US firms have had to withdraw from some talks to protect their technologies, which has been to their disadvantage while giving Huawei more room to voice its views on what the international standards should look like, Gartner analyst Liu Yi told Yicai Global.

"Setting up standards requires exchanges and discussions," Liu said. "How can a consensus be reached if companies cannot express their opinions, demonstrate, and debate?"

The US government wants companies to remain competitive, Naomi Wilson, senior director of Asian policy at the US Information Technology Industry Council, told Yicai Global. But silencing US companies would have the opposite effect, she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Stranagor said:


> View attachment 631388


*Huawei sets up '5G automobile ecosphere'*

Huawei said it has set up a "5G automobile ecosphere", aimed at accelerating 5G's commercial use in auto industry, the Securities Times reported on Monday.

According to the paper, the "5G automobile ecosphere" is a result of cooperation between Huawei and 18 automakers, including the First Automobile Group, Chang'an Automobile, Dongfeng Motor Corporation, SAIC Motor Corporation, Guangzhou Automobile Group, BYD Auto, Great Wall Motors, Chery Holdings and JAC Motors.

The paper said the "ecosphere" can possibly be expanded in the future, where Huawei takes the 18 automakers as the first batch partners.

As a leading player in the 5G field, the "5G automobile ecosphere" is a meaningful attempt that Huawei manages to enlarge its advantage in the 5G field, and exploits car-to-internet market by providing automakers with vehicle-mounted 5G module MH5000 and car-carried terminal T-Box and services, said the paper.

Huawei shows greater ambition in self-driving. The "5G automobile ecosphere" will probably first benefit self-driving where 5G's low latency meets imperative technical requirement in self-driving. "The ultimate goal of ours is to achieve thorough self-driving," Huawei's Rotating Board of Director, Xu Zhijun said last year. "We can accomplish everything that Tesla is now doing."

The "5G automobile ecosphere" is one step of Huawei's "1 8 N" strategy, as 1 refers to smartphone, 8 refers to car-mounted computer, smart speaker, earphone, watch/wrist band, tablet, big screen, PC and AR/VR. N stands for other devices of Internet of Things.


----------



## Faith_Lock

The following article gives some insight on how Huawei's approach is different than that of Tesla, google, etc.

Quote: 
Huawei’s C-V2X (Cellular Vehicle-to-Everything) system includes roadside units that connect traffic lights, cameras, and speed limit signs.

Tesla and google's approach is to make the car smart (as smart as human) in driving the car. 

Huawei's approach is to make the whole driveway system smart (in addition to the cars). 

Tesla and Google are not a telecom company. So they don't have the capability. But Huawei can. Huawei is going to make the whole driving system a global communication network. Every traffic lights, street signs, (probably even construction cones) will behave like a celphones. Everything are talking with everything else.

Eventually, Huawei's approach is going to be much safer.

-----------------------


https://electrek.co/2020/05/12/huaw...-car-models-starting-with-byd-han-ev-in-june/
---
*Huawei 5G to roll out in 120 car models, starting with BYD Han EV in June*
Huawei’s 5G-based HiCar technology is not just another auto infotainment system. It’s more like an interface to the car’s core operating system and a vehicle-to-X channel to the road. HiCar will first appear on the BYD Han EV in June, before arriving in models from about 30 different auto brands.

Analysts view 5G adoption in cars (and roads) as the ultra-fast communications backbone to autonomous vehicles, smart cities, and the internet of things. It also provides in-vehicle features such as controlling windows, locks, AC, and streaming media.

BYD, China’s largest EV maker, will use Huawei’s HiCar technology in its upgraded Han flagship electric sedan starting in June. The Han EV expected to have a starting price of about $40,000 — similar to the cost of a Tesla Model 3 in China. It shares some of the same styling as well.

But that’s just the beginning of the rollout of Huawei’s 5G into vehicles. Huawei has signed up about 18 different automakers to use HiCar. The company has been working with Audi. BYD also has a big tie-up with Toyota to make EVs. China and Japan are also collaborating on next-gen DC fast-charging standards.

Other Chinese automakers, many of them producers of EVs, include Anhui Jianghuai Automobile Co., Beijing Automotive Industry Holding, Chang’an Automobile, Chery Automobile Co., Dongfeng Motor, FAW Group, Great Wall Motors, Guangzhou Automobile Group, Nanjing Automobile, and SAIC Motor.

The Han EV is equipped with BYD’s latest lithium iron phosphate batteries in multiple pack sizes, providing up to about 375 miles of range (in the NEDC test cycle). It travels to 60 mph in less than 4 seconds. The BYD Han is available in single-motor and dual-motor configurations. The Han flagship model is also available as a plug-in hybrid.


BYD Han EV

Among battery makers in China, BYD was ranked second with 10.76 GWh capacity, behind battery giant CATL. The company claims that its blade-shaped design increases space utilization by more than 50% compared to other pack layouts — and that it’s safer than competing designs.

A conspiracy theorist could have a field day with Huawei’s incursion into cars. Huawei Technologies is the world’s largest telecommunications equipment supplier. (The Trump administration added the company to the US blacklist in its trade war with China.)

According to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, China has deployed nearly 200,000 5G base stations across the country. About 500,000 5G base stations are expected to be deployed nationwide by the end of this year. Installing hundreds of thousands of connected EV charging stations is part of the same Internet of Cars initiative.

Huawei’s C-V2X (Cellular Vehicle-to-Everything) system includes roadside units that connect traffic lights, cameras, and speed limit signs.

Huawei has not expressed interest in making cars, but instead in becoming the central 5G communication systems for automobiles and the built environment. This could pave the way for ubiquitous smart autonomous driving systems.



In January, Huawei signed up with Dutch Sat Nav provider TomTom to pull away from Google systems.

Huawei is known to have developed extensive AI systems for autonomy and cloud-based communications, and integrating those systems into an automotive ecosystem. APIs can link camera data to core vehicle systems, including steering, as well as driver-monitoring systems. The robotaxi fleet from autonomous driving startup AutoX recently started operations in Shanghai, where the roads come equipped with C-V2X systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Huawei tops 5G patent numbers*

By Sun Chi | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-06-02 15:56

*Huawei has declared 3,147 5G standard essential patents (SEPs), ranking first in the number of SEPs among 5G companies worldwide, according to the latest data from IPlytics*, a German patent data company, as ifeng.com reported on June 2.

*SEPs declared by the Chinese technology company accounted for 15.05 percent of the global total*, making it a leader in the 5G communication field, ifeng.com said.

According to Huawei's 2019 financial report, the company spent 131.66 billion yuan ($18.49 billion) in research and development in the 2019 fiscal year, accounting for 15.3 percent of its total revenue.

Data also show that, *including Huawei and ZTE, Chinese companies have a share of 34.02 percent among the global total in 5G SEPs, ranking first in the number.*

Huawei was followed by Qualcomm, Nokia, Samsung, LG, ZTE, Ericsson, CATT, NTT DOCOMO and InterDigital.

http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202006/02/WS5ed60649a310a8b24115a493.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Huawei Atlas 900 AI Cluster Wins the Only Best of Show Award for AI at Interop Tokyo 2020*

[Tokyo, Japan, June 5, 2020] The jury panel at Interop Tokyo 2020 has given the Huawei Atlas 900 AI cluster the Best of Show Award in recognition of its powerful AI computing and superior heat dissipation. Huawei Atlas 900 is the only AI product of 2020 to receive the Best of Show Award. The exceptional performance of Atlas 900 is a catalyst for global AI research and drives AI application across industries.

The Best of Show Award is the highest honor of the Interop conference. Only products which meet the high standards of quality demanded by the Japanese IT market are considered.

Tony Xu, President of Huawei Ascend Computing, said, "The Huawei Atlas AI computing solution provides powerful computing and ultimate energy efficiency for all AI scenarios across devices, the edge, and the cloud. The Atlas 900 AI cluster provides data centers with powerful computing, high linearity, and the best energy efficiency to accelerate data-intensive research, such as astronomical exploration, weather prediction, oil exploration, and gene sequencing. Research breakthroughs translate into practical benefits for people worldwide."

*Atlas 900 is the fastest AI training cluster in the world. It delivers a total computing power of 256 to 1024 petaFLOPS at half precision (FP16), equivalent to the computing power of 500,000 personal computers. Atlas 900 shattered the world record on the ResNet-50 benchmark test for model training by completing training in 59.8 seconds. Atlas 900 is the only product capable of completing the training in under a minute.* Atlas 900 has broad applications in scientific research and business innovation for faster training of AI models with images and videos.

Atlas 900 integrates three interfaces for high-speed interconnection: Huawei Cache Coherence System (HCCS), PCIe 4.0, and 100G Ethernet. The Atlas 900 AI cluster leverages the Huawei CloudEngine data center switches to work on a 100 TB/s full-mesh, non-blocking dedicated network for parameter synchronization. The network slashes parameter synchronization latency by 10 to 70 percent to streamline AI model training.

*Heat dissipation is a critical issue for an AI training cluster with such high computing power.* That is why the Atlas 900 AI cluster adopts a groundbreaking system for heat dissipation. It leads industry innovation with a *full liquid cooling solution* and a rack-scale enclosed adiabatic design. This design delivers tremendous heat dissipation even for single racks with power consumption of up to 50 kW. It achieves a power usage effectiveness (PUE) of below 1.1 for data centers, almost reaching the ideal PUE of 1.0. Atlas 900 improves over air-cooled 8-kW racks by reducing equipment room space by 79%. Its innovative liquid cooling system provides energy-intensive, high-density, and low-PUE deployment to drastically reduce customer TCO.

Huawei is fostering cooperation to build the Ascend computing industry with open hardware, open source software, and partner enablement. Huawei provides full-stack AI computing infrastructure and application solutions to power industries with AI and create pervasive intelligence.

https://www.huawei.com/en/press-events/news/2020/6/atlas-900-interop-tokyo-best-of-show-award

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268559251481325569
*"Although the US imposed further sanctions on Huawei in May, I guarantee that Huawei will release the Mate 40 series based on 5nm Kirin processor as planned in October," said Weibo user @手机晶片达人. 

He added that the shipments of the Mate 40 series in the fourth quarter is expected to reach 8 million. *

https://cntechpost.com/2020/06/11/h...r-said-to-be-on-track-for-release-as-planned/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stranagor

*Huawei to Build Optoelectronics R&D, Manufacturing Center in UK*

XINHUA
DATE: 13 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: XINHUA






Huawei to Build Optoelectronics R&D, Manufacturing Center in UK

(Yicai Global) June 26 -- Chinese technology firm Huawei announced yesterday that it will build a state-of-the-art center in Cambridge, Britain, which will focus on the research, development, and manufacturing of optical devices and modules.

According to the Chinese company, it acquired 500 acres (about 2.02 square km) of land in Cambridge in 2018 and the first phase of the Huawei Campus was approved by the local council yesterday.

Huawei will invest 1 billion pounds (around 1.2 billion U.S. dollars) in the first phase of the project, which includes the construction of 50,000 square meters of facilities and will directly create around 400 local jobs, the company said.

Optoelectronics is a key technology used in fibre optic communication systems and this investment aims to bring the best of such technology to data centers and network infrastructure around the world, according to Huawei.

"It's the perfect location for this integrated innovation campus. Through close collaboration with research institutes, universities, and local industry, we want to advance optical communications technology for the industry as a whole, while doing our part to support the UK's broader Industrial Strategy," said Victor Zhang, vice president of Huawei.

The company has been operating in the British market for two decades. It employs 1,600 people in Britain and supplies telecoms network equipment to all the major mobile and broadband service providers in the country. 


https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/huawei-to-build-optoelectronics-rd-manufacturing-center-in-uk


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei released H1 2020 business results, generated $64 billion in revenue with 13% YoY growth - Huawei Central*




By John H Junior
Posted on July 13, 2020

[Press Release] On July 13, 2020, Huawei announced its business results for the first half of 2020. The company generated CNY454 billion ($64.8 billion) in revenue during this period, a 13.1% increase year-on-year, with a net profit margin of 9.2%.

Huawei’s carrier, enterprise, and consumer businesses achieved CNY159.6 billion ($22.8 billion), CNY36.3 billion ($5.1 billion), and CNY255.8 billion ($36.5 billion) in revenue, respectively.

As countries around the globe are grappling with the COVID-19 pandemic, information, and communications technologies (ICT) have become not only a crucial tool for combatting the virus, but also an engine for economic recovery.

Huawei reiterated its commitment to working with carriers and industry partners to maintain stable network operations, accelerate digital transformation, and support efforts to contain local outbreaks and reopen local economies.

The complex external environment makes open collaboration and trust in global value chains more important than ever. Huawei has promised to continue fulfilling its obligations to customers and suppliers and to survive, forge ahead, and contribute to the global digital economy and technological development, no matter what future challenges the company faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

*Huawei to manufacture its own chipsets starting with 45nm technology without U.S. components*
By Deng Li
Posted on August 13, 2020

Huawei Consumer BG head Richard Yu has recently confirmed that Huawei will stop printing its high-end Kirin chipset design after September. In the meantime, the company seems to has plans to kick start its own chipset production.

According to a tipster from Weibo, Huawei is working with several companies and required material manufacturers in the semiconductor industry supply chain to build its own semiconductors manufacturing line.

The company is aiming to build its won chip fab, Integrated circuit chips, and chip manufacturing plant to print its semiconductor designs without requiring U.S. equipment and components.






Currently, Huawei’s semiconductor division – HiSilicon has the experience of chip designs but it cannot print those designs on wafers due to the restrictions on business with TSMC and it’s the only big challenge that Huawei need to face in order to make its own chipsets.

According to the source, Huawei will first begin with 45nm (nanometer) process technology that will be ready by the end of this year. Aside from 45nm, Huawei has also planned to build a 28nm manufacturing line.

Meanwhile, Huawei has not officially confirmed or announced such news via its official platforms but the work seems that this whole project is going behind the doors.

45nm and 28nm are good choices to begin for the Chinese tech giant but we cannot deny the fact that big chipmakers such as TSMC and Samsung already planning to build chips based on 3nm node. Therefore, Huawei must have to go through a long road and an R&D process particularly on the semiconductor section to achieve its manufacturing goals.

https://www.huaweicentral.com/huawe...-with-45nm-technology-without-u-s-components/

Good luck Huawei !


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

*Qualcomm signs patent license agreement with Huawei*

https://www.fr24news.com/a/2020/07/qualcomm-signs-patent-license-agreement-with-huawei.html

Qualcomm Incorporated has reached an agreement with Chinese telecommunications company Huawei to *settle a patent dispute*, the company said on Wednesday.

The global license agreement grants Huawei the return rights to some of the San Diego-based tech company’s patents starting Jan. 1, 2020, according to Qualcomm.

*Qualcomm expects around $ 1.8 billion from Huawei as part of the backdated deal.*

“As 5G continues to unfold, we are realizing the benefits of the investments we have made in building the broadest licensing program in mobile and turning the technical challenges of 5G into leadership opportunities and victories. commercial, ”said Steve Mollenkopf, CEO of Qualcomm, in a statement.

Qualcomm announced the deal in its third quarter earnings report. The company reported revenue of $ 4.89 billion and profit of $ 845 million for its quarter that ended Tuesday.

The company reported earnings of $ 0.74 per share, beating analysts’ expectations. For its current quarter, Qualcomm predicted earnings of between $ 1.05 and $ 1.25 per share, even with a 15% year-over-year drop in handset shipments it attributed to the coronavirus pandemic.

Qualcomm announced a similar license agreement with Apple last year.

“We have achieved profits above the top of our line, continued to execute our product and licensing business and entered into a new long-term patent license agreement with Huawei, which positions us well for the remainder of 2020. and beyond”. Mollenkopf said.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Piotr said:


> *Huawei to manufacture its own chipsets starting with 45nm technology without U.S. components*
> By Deng Li
> Posted on August 13, 2020
> 
> Huawei Consumer BG head Richard Yu has recently confirmed that Huawei will stop printing its high-end Kirin chipset design after September. In the meantime, the company seems to has plans to kick start its own chipset production.
> 
> According to a tipster from Weibo, Huawei is working with several companies and required material manufacturers in the semiconductor industry supply chain to build its own semiconductors manufacturing line.
> 
> The company is aiming to build its won chip fab, Integrated circuit chips, and chip manufacturing plant to print its semiconductor designs without requiring U.S. equipment and components.
> 
> View attachment 660796
> 
> 
> Currently, Huawei’s semiconductor division – HiSilicon has the experience of chip designs but it cannot print those designs on wafers due to the restrictions on business with TSMC and it’s the only big challenge that Huawei need to face in order to make its own chipsets.
> 
> According to the source, Huawei will first begin with 45nm (nanometer) process technology that will be ready by the end of this year. Aside from 45nm, Huawei has also planned to build a 28nm manufacturing line.
> 
> Meanwhile, Huawei has not officially confirmed or announced such news via its official platforms but the work seems that this whole project is going behind the doors.
> 
> 45nm and 28nm are good choices to begin for the Chinese tech giant but we cannot deny the fact that big chipmakers such as TSMC and Samsung already planning to build chips based on 3nm node. Therefore, Huawei must have to go through a long road and an R&D process particularly on the semiconductor section to achieve its manufacturing goals.
> 
> https://www.huaweicentral.com/huawe...-with-45nm-technology-without-u-s-components/
> 
> Good luck Huawei !


There’s no way this could be commercialized profitably, they could do with acquiring snapdragon but 45 or 28nm chips, they stand no chance in today’s market


----------



## Piotr

Michael Corleone said:


> There’s no way this could be commercialized profitably, they could do with acquiring snapdragon but 45 or 28nm chips, they stand no chance in today’s market



The journey of a thousand kilometers begins with one step.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Michael Corleone said:


> There’s no way this could be commercialized profitably, they could do with acquiring snapdragon but 45 or 28nm chips, they stand no chance in today’s market


I think the Chinese chips are aimed first for full self sufficiency and then profitability/conquering the markets. Besides, the chips could be used for other goods besides consumer items.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohrenn

Michael Corleone said:


> There’s no way this could be commercialized profitably, they could do with acquiring snapdragon but 45 or 28nm chips, they stand no chance in today’s market



That's what someone who knows nothing about semiconductors would say

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Mohrenn said:


> That's what someone who knows nothing about semiconductors would say


Well I admit I know next to nothing about em, but what I know is that thinner packages are efficient according to Moore’s law? Care to explain?


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei achieves world's first low-latency network trial over 2000 km transmission distance*
2020-08-15 15:38:28 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





Huawei today announced that it has worked with research partners to complete a deterministic WAN innovation trial, achieving the world's first 100-microsecond delay jitter control over a transmission distance of more than 2,000 kilometers.

According to Huawei, this has laid an important foundation for production control and high-precision services such as ultra-long-range industrial interconnections and high-precision vehicle networking.

Currently, the number of global machine communication connections has approached 30 billion, and is growing rapidly year by year, and is expected to reach 10,000 billion connections in 2035.

According to Huawei, the communication mode and traffic model of intelligent machines will change fundamentally, in which remote control, intelligent manufacturing and other data communication scenarios put forward high deterministic bearing requirements of ultra-low latency and ultra-low jitter on the network.

Relying on the China Environment for Network Innovations (CENI) and the Yangtze River Delta Integrated Test Environment, Huawei built a large-scale test environment covering 13 core nodes in Beijing, Nanjing, Shanghai, Zhengzhou, Wuhan and Hefei.

This is basis to achieving more than 2,000 km transmission distance, less than 100 microseconds of delay jitter control, verifying the deterministic IP forwarding technology in the WAN environment, Huawei said.

Liu Yunjie, director of Zijinshan Laboratory and academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, pointed out that the new deterministic network technology can achieve high-precision control of network bandwidth, path, delay and jitter to meet the microsecond delay jitter protection needs of future industrial automation, industrial remote operation, holographic communication, vehicle road collaboration and other services.

Huawei's deterministic IP forwarding technology has been fully verified in the large-scale test environment, demonstrating better high-precision deterministic forwarding performance," said Kevin Hu, president of Huawei's data communications product line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei may soon launch HarmonyOS-powered phones*
2020-08-16 16:28:42 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




With the rapid growth of the Huawei Mobile Services (HMS) ecosystem and external environmental pressures, Huawei has begun to consider plans for more devices that it can control itself, such as HarmonyOS-powered handsets, Tencent Tech said, citing supply chain sources.

The latest update from the supply chain mentions that Huawei hasn't given up on building HarmonyOS-based phones, the report said, adding that one of the main reasons for its delay is that the ecosystem doesn't have enough apps.

Fewer apps could have led to poor user acceptance, but with the rapid growth of HMS, this issue has been addressed in a big way, the report said.

A number of analysts, including Tianfeng International analyst Ming-Chi Kuo, have previously claimed that Huawei is building a HarmonyOS-powered phone, but it's unclear when it will be launched. Increasingly hostile external conditions, however, could accelerate this, the report said.

Huawei Consumer Business CEO Richard Yu has previously said that Huawei's HMS ecosystem is currently ranked in the top three globally behind Android and iOS.

With continued development in the following years, Huawei HMS is expected to become the most popular ecosystem for users in the global market in the future, and the AppGallery integrated in the ecosystem is the third largest app store in the world after Google Play and Apple iOS.

Last week, Huawei director and director of the Strategic Research Institute Xu Wenwei said that HMS has more than 700 million monthly active users worldwide and 1.6 million registered developers. He said more than 80,000 apps have been integrated into Huawei's HMS Core, and the number of corresponding apps is growing rapidly.

Huawei has recently announced HMS Core 5.0, which opens up its capabilities to cover services in seven areas: App Services, Graphics, Media, AI, Smart Device, Security, System, and more. Huawei's "Core-Terminal-Cloud" capabilities are more fully open.

In Xu Wenwei's view, the future model leader in the OS field should use openness to fight against closure and collaboration to fight against fragmentation.

Huawei's industry proposition is to be open and open-source, build OS ecology together, and support distributed full-scene terminals.

He also revealed that Huawei will hold its developer conference "HDC Together" in Songshan Lake, Dongguan from September 10 to September 12 this year, during which the most important new version of HarmonyOS will be unveiled, namely HarmonyOS 2.0.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei Kunpeng cloud phone starts public beta, 99 RMB per month per phone*
2020-09-02 7:16:00 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




On September 1, Huawei Cloud announced the start of public beta testing of the world's first "cloud phone" based on ARM chips.

Huawei debuted the Kunpeng phone in March this year, a cloud-based virtual phone based on the Huawei Kunpeng processor and Android.

It is based on Huawei Cloud Kunpeng Bare Metal Server, a virtual cloud server with a native Android operating system and virtual phone functionality.

As a new type of application, cloud phone plays an extension and expansion role to the physical phone, and can be used in scenarios such as application smart hosting, cloud hand games, crowd broadcasting and mutual entertainment, and mobile office.

According to Huawei, Kunpeng cloud phone adopts self-developed Kunpeng chip and end cloud isomorphism, which can improve the performance of virtual phone by 80 percent compared to traditional simulator solution.

It has massive elastic public cloud server resources, cloud phone can be seamlessly connected with public cloud services.It also has professional-grade GPU hardware acceleration, which makes it possible to run large games with ease.Users can also adjust the cloud phone specifications.

Huawei offers the option to get a free cloud phone worth RMB 5,950, but the Huawei Cloud Kunpeng phone is mainly targeting paid users and comes in two recommended configurations.

rx1.cp.c60.d10.e1v1: For a monthly server cost of RMB 5,950, you get 60 cloud phone instances.That means each phone costs as low as RMB 99/month, they have a resolution of 1280x720, have a 2-core CPU, 3.5GB of RAM and 10GB of storage.

kg1.cp.c100.d10SSD.e1v1: For a monthly server fee of 10,700 RMB, you can get 100 cloud phone instances for as low as 107 RMB per month, with a 1280x720 resolution, 2-core CPU, 4.2GB of RAM and 10GB of storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei to continue investment in chip arm Hisilicon despite US ban: Rotating CEO*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/3 11:03:04



A visitor experiences Huawei's 5G Mate30 Pro at a press conference in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, Oct. 23, 2019. (Xinhua/Mao Siqian)

Chinese tech company Huawei will keep investing in its chip arm Hisilicon and help partners in chip manufacturing, production equipment and raw materials - areas in which the Chinese tech firm is restricted by the US - to build and improve their ability, said Huawei's rotating CEO Guo Ping.

The comment was made during Guo's recent meeting with Huawei's new employees. The meeting's memo was published on Huawei's online community Xinsheng Shequ Wednesday and titled "Don't waste the opportunity of a crisis," amid US' relentless crackdown on the Chinese tech firm and as a chip ban, which is set to take effect in mid-September, draws near.

The tougher US "sanction" on Huawei in May has created certain difficulties for the Chinese tech behemoth, but such difficulty is not an insurmountable one - it's just an issue involving technology, cost and time, according to Guo.

Guo admitted that the US-led crackdown on Kirin chipset will pose "certain difficulties" for the company's high-end smartphone business, but noted that he has confidence the issue "could be addressed."

"Hisilicon will grow stronger several years later," Guo said. He also noted that Washington must have "made up its mind" to destroy Beijing's 5G rollout as China has been leading the industry development, which could threaten the US desire to lead the world.

US-based memory chip manufacturer Micron recently said that the firm will not be able to continue to supply Huawei after September 14, the date when the shipment ban formally comes into effect. This marks the second global firm that fired shots at Huawei, after Taiwan-based chip manufacture TSMC confirmed that it does not plan to ship any wafers to Huawei after September 14.

It is not clear whether more chip makers will announce supply cut to Huawei as deadline approaches.

Amid the US moves that could cut Huawei from accessing to Google's Android updates and security patches, Huawei launched its self-developed HarmonyOS last year.

"It's not an easy decision for us, as a smartphone company, to develop our own ecosystem Huawei Mobile Services (HMS). It's very difficult and very challenging. But we delivered a better-than-expected one-year transcript," Guo said.

"If Huawei could help Android in achieving success, is there any reason why our own system cannot be a success?" Guo asked. He compared cultivating HMS as a protracted war that Huawei is destined to win in the end.

Huawei has launched a range of devices ranging from smart TV to vehicles that are equipped with its proprietary HarmonyOS. Some analysts expect that riding on the boom of China's 5G network and the expansion of HMS ecosystem, Huawei could launch the HarmonyOS for smartphone as early as the end of 2020.

"It is plausible to have two systems in a world. And Huawei will be able to survive and take the lead even in an extremely hostile environment," Guo said, while stressing the company's commitment to globalization and cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

1H20 Huawei

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei HarmonyOS website goes live, provides source code download*
2020-09-10 20:32:10 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Huawei unveiled HarmonyOS 2.0 at its developer conference, and now the operating system's official website is live, along with source code downloads.
HarmonyOS 2.0 is being released today in Developer Beta for large screens, watches, and cars, with a mobile version to be released in December. Next year, Huawei smartphones will fully support HarmonyOS 2.0.

You can find its website here:
https://device.harmonyos.com/en/home

From September 10, HarmonyOS will be open source for large screens, watches, cars, and other terminal devices with 128KB-128MB of memory, in April 2021 will be open source for terminal devices with 128MB-4GB of memory, and after October 2021 will be open source for all devices with more than 4GB of memory.

According to Huawei, HarmonyOS is a "future-proof", distributed operating system for all scenarios (mobile office, sports and health, social communication, media, and entertainment, etc.).

Based on traditional single-device system capabilities, HarmonyOS proposes a distributed concept based on the same set of system capabilities, adapted to multiple terminal forms, and capable of supporting multiple terminal devices.

For consumers, HarmonyOS integrates their various smart devices into a super virtual device, which implements fast connection, capability collaboration, and resource sharing between different devices. This way, services can be seamlessly transferred to a suitable device that delivers a smooth all-scenario experience.

For application developers, HarmonyOS adopts distributed technologies to make application development possible on different device forms, simplifying the development process and reducing the overall cost. With HarmonyOS, you have the choice to focus on upper-layer service logic and develop applications in a much easier and more efficient way.

For device developers, HarmonyOS uses a component-based software design to tailor itself to particular device forms based on their respective resource capabilities and service characteristics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Says Mate 40 Is First Phone to Support Digital Yuan Wallet*

XU WEI
DATE: 15 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI





Huawei Says Mate 40 Is First Phone to Support Digital Yuan Wallet

(Yicai Global) Oct. 30 -- Chinese telecoms giant Huawei Technologies released its Chinese mainland version of the Huawei Mate 40 smartphone today, saying the handset is the first to support a digital yuan wallet.

*The Mate 40 has near field communications technology featuring encrypted storage and transactions-between-devices functionality, which allows the use of digital yuan on smartphones, Yu Chengdong, chief executive of the firm’s consumer business group, said at the launch event today.*

China is at the international forefront of digital sovereign currency development and *has been piloting use of its e-yuan this year*, including a recent test with consumers and retailers in the southern tech hub of Shenzhen.

The Mate 40 is priced at between CNY4,999 (USD747) and CNY13,999 (USD2,092) in China, lower than in Europe. Reservations have outstripped supply since the phones were rolled out overseas, so production has been stepped up recently, Yu said.

*The Mate 40 will ship with a charger, Yu noted, unlike Apple’s latest iPhone 12 series.*

Shenzhen-based Huawei also announced that its smart car system, HiCar, is being used by more than 150 vehicle models. The technology is set to be pre-installed in more than 5 million vehicles next year, said He Gang, president of Huawei's mobile phone product line.

*The company unveiled a new smart car solution called HI at the press conference.* HI integrates smart cockpits, smart driving, smart networking, smart car cloud, and a complete set of lidar components to help automakers quickly develop smart cars, said Wang Jun from Huawei's smart car solution unit.​








Huawei Says Mate 40 Is First Phone to Support Digital Yuan Wallet






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

TaiShang said:


> Huawei is the largest telecommunication company in the world and an innovation power house. Hence, I thought it would be better to poll the information on Huawei under a thread.
> 
> Please do share your findings.
> 
> @AndrewJin , @Daniel808 , @Jlaw , @ahojunk , @onebyone
> 
> (Tagging just five as I read more than 5 would not reach the target).
> 
> 
> *****
> Huawei Acquires British IoT Technology Provider
> 
> View attachment 106451
> 
> 
> Chinese telecom device maker Huawei acquired Neul, a Britain-headquartered Internet of Things technology provider, for USD25 million.
> 
> As a company focusing on the research and development of Internet of Things technologies and products, Neul is known for its "Weightless" platform, which offers super-low energy consumption air interfaces for products like smart testers and street lights. It is a new wide-area wireless networking technology designed specifically for the Internet of Things, achieving coverage, battery life, module cost and efficiency goals that far out-reach today's GPRS, 3G, CDMA and LTE WAN solutions.
> 
> Huawei recently enhanced its invest77ments in the British Internet of Things industry. The company previously invested USD125 million in the construction of a chip development lab in Bristol and they also promised that the company would make USD1.3 billion local investments in Britain.
> 
> The acquisition is a good deal for Neul, which will be able to take advantage of Huawei's resources to become a leading company in the Internet of Things sector; on the other hand, Huawei will benefit from the investment, which help the Chinese company gain an emerging technology with small costs in a foreign land.


Smart move in selling. China is a very huge market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei’s Tablet Sales Jumped Nearly 33% in Third Quarter, IDC Says
XU WEI
DATE: NOV 02 2020
/ SOURCE: YICAI




Huawei’s Tablet Sales Jumped Nearly 33% in Third Quarter, IDC Says

(Yicai Global) Nov. 2 -- *Chinese telecoms giant Huawei Technologies saw its tablet computer shipments leap by almost a third in the third quarter from the same period last year despite being shackled by an escalating series of trade bans by the US government*, according to the latest report from IDC.

Huawei sold 4.9 million tablets in the three months ended Sept. 30, the fourth biggest global player with 10.2 percent market share, the US market intelligence firm said.

The increased use of remote offices during the Covid-19 pandemic has boosted demand for the portable device. Global shipments as a whole rose 24.9 percent in the third quarter from the year before to 47.6 million units, the report said.

US tech giant Apple remained in top spot, selling 13.9 million tablets, a year-on-year increase of 17.4 percent, although its market share lost ground slightly falling to 29.2 percent from 31.1 percent.

China’s Lenovo jumped to fifth place with 8.6 percent market share, a leap of 62.4 percent from the same period last year. The Beijing-based firm benefited from its well-placed budget range, IDC said.

Samsung also did well with shipments soaring by 89.2 percent to 9.4 million units, lifting the South Korean company to second place with 19.8 percent market share.

US e-commerce brand Amazon was the only one of the top five names to slide. It sold 5.4 million units, 1.2 percent less than the same time last year and its market share slipped to 11.4 percent from 14.4 percent.
Whether Huawei can keep up the performance remains uncertain, the report said. The sanctions mean that Google’s key apps, including the Play Store, Google Maps, Facebook and Youtube, can no longer be accessed on the latest Huawei phones.

The bans have also inflicted great damage on the Shenzhen-based firm’s global supply chain and securing the right components for its tablet lineup will continue to be an issue, IDC added.









Huawei’s Tablet Sales Jumped Nearly 33% in Third Quarter, IDC Says






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei's desktop computer, the MateStation B515, is now available at JD.com - CnTechPost


The HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.




cntechpost.com





*The HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.*






After appearing on its official website last month, Huawei on Tuesday officially unveiled the HUAWEI MateStation B515, a commercial desktop computer, which is now available for purchase on Chinese e-commerce platform JD.com.

According to the JD.com page, the HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.

The 8GB RAM and 256GB SSD storage version is priced at RMB 4,598 yuan, including the display, and is also powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor.






The 8GB RAM and 1 TB HDD storage version is priced at RMB 4,498 yuan, including the display.

After many rumors, the MateStation B515 finally appeared on Huawei's website late last month.

On Tuesday, Huawei officially unveiled the machine.* It has a compact 8L form factor, saving two-thirds of the space of a traditional desktop computer.*

It's powered by a new generation of 8-core 7nm AMD 4000G series processors with 8GB/16GB DDR4 memory options.

It comes with a Radeon Graphics integrated graphics card. It does not come standard with a discrete graphics card, but users can upgrade to a high-performance discrete graphics card.

The Huawei MateStation B515 comes with Windows 10 Home Edition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> Huawei's desktop computer, the MateStation B515, is now available at JD.com - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> The HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After appearing on its official website last month, Huawei on Tuesday officially unveiled the HUAWEI MateStation B515, a commercial desktop computer, which is now available for purchase on Chinese e-commerce platform JD.com.
> 
> According to the JD.com page, the HUAWEI MateStation B515 with 8GB of RAM and 1TB of HDD storage is priced at RMB 3,599 yuan ($550) and is powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor, not including a display.
> 
> The 8GB RAM and 256GB SSD storage version is priced at RMB 4,598 yuan, including the display, and is also powered by an AMD R5-4600G processor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 8GB RAM and 1 TB HDD storage version is priced at RMB 4,498 yuan, including the display.
> 
> After many rumors, the MateStation B515 finally appeared on Huawei's website late last month.
> 
> On Tuesday, Huawei officially unveiled the machine.* It has a compact 8L form factor, saving two-thirds of the space of a traditional desktop computer.*
> 
> It's powered by a new generation of 8-core 7nm AMD 4000G series processors with 8GB/16GB DDR4 memory options.
> 
> It comes with a Radeon Graphics integrated graphics card. It does not come standard with a discrete graphics card, but users can upgrade to a high-performance discrete graphics card.
> 
> The Huawei MateStation B515 comes with Windows 10 Home Edition.


It seems Huawei is only banned from buying things related to 5G.


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to release HarmonyOS 2.0 developer beta on Wednesday*

2020-12-14 12:33:03 GMT+8 | cnTechPost







Huawei will hold a HarmonyOS 2.0 Beta release event on December 16. This morning, Wang Chenglu, president of Huawei's consumer business software division, said he will release HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta in Beijing on that day.

Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei's consumer business, later said that mobile developers are welcome to join HarmonyOS on December 16.

Huawei will release the HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta program on the morning of December 16, when the company will introduce the HarmonyOS 2.0 design concept, DevEco Studio 2.0 one-stop distributed application development platform, and mobile emulators.
In the afternoon, Huawei experts will explain the key features and development tools of HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Beta.

Event Agenda
12.16 AM.

10:00~10:30 Huawei launches HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta Program
10:30~12:00 Application partners will share HarmonyOS full-scene innovation cases
12.16 PM.
13:30~15:10 Huawei experts explain HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Beta key features and development tools
15:30~17:00 Face-to-face interaction with developer KOLs and Huawei technical experts









Huawei to release HarmonyOS 2.0 developer beta on Wednesday - CnTechPost


Huawei will introduce the HarmonyOS 2.0 design concept, DevEco Studio 2.0 one-stop distributed application development platform, and mobile emulators.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*All Huawei products to use HarmonyOS*
*By MA SI | China Daily
Updated: Dec 17, 2020*



Wang Chenglu, president of the software department at Huawei's consumer business group, speaks at the release of Huawei's developer beta version of HarmonyOS 2.0 on Wednesday in Beijing. Photo provided to CHINA DAILY

Huawei Technologies Co said on Wednesday that it plans to expand its in-house operating system HarmonyOS to all of its self-developed products, including smartphones and tablets next year, as the Chinese technology giant accelerates its push to build a robust app ecosystem amid the US government restrictions.

Yang Haisong, vice-president of the software department at Huawei's consumer business group, said that, so far, more than 100,000 software developers have participated in HarmonyOS' development projects and the number of hardware partners has risen from five to 10.

The comments came as Huawei on Wednesday released a developer beta version of HarmonyOS 2.0 targeting at smartphone app developers, as the Chinese technology giant works to prepare for transition from Google's Android operating system to the self-developed HarmonyOS.

The move is meant to encourage developers to come up with applications for HarmonyOS on smartphones, creating a sound foundation for Huawei to officially use the operating system in its smartphones next year.

Wang Chenglu, president of the software department at Huawei's consumer business group, said so far, home appliance makers like Midea, Joyoung, and Robam Appliances, have all released products such as ovens and smoke exhaust ventilators that run on HarmonyOS.

The tech giant's goal for 2021 is to cover more than 100 million devices from more than 40 mainstream brands, Wang said.

HarmonyOS was unveiled more than a year ago, after Washington restricted Huawei from using Google's Android operating system. HarmonyOS is inarguably the biggest push by Huawei to build its own software ecosystem.

In September, Huawei unveiled an updated version of Harmony-OS 2.0, which is designed for the era of internet of things, and it can be used in devices such as Huawei's smartwatches and in-car systems, as well as home appliances from third-party companies.

For instance, with HarmonyOS 2.0, e-commerce giant JD's app can run on televisions, even refrigerators, and other screen-equipped devices. Thus, hundreds of millions of devices including cars equipped with a smart screen can run the JD app or any other app.

At present, the beta version public test recruitment activities have been rolled out and developers and partners can apply to participate in the same for free. However, it is open to select smartphones and tablets including the Mate 40 series and Huawei P40 series as well as the MatePad Pro tablet, Huawei said.

Charlie Dai, principal analyst at market research company Forrester, said: "The US government's bans leave Huawei no choice but to accelerate research and development to build an open tech ecosystem of its own, from hardware to software for smartphones. It is a tough journey but Huawei must go through it to survive and thrive."

But currently, the growth is largely driven by domestic app developers, and more efforts are needed to attract overseas developers to embrace HarmonyOS, said Xiang Ligang, director-general of the Information Consumption Alliance, a telecom industry association.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

I think Huawei leadership has great foresight. They are a force to be reckon. If huawei is listed, you can park your money on them for 10years and get your retirement rewards.

Huawei may plan to go into area of google like software and online platform to challenge google. The american are in real big trouble.

Imagine a titan strong in both apps, software, online platform and hardware. It's called complete domination.

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> I think Huawei leadership has great foresight. They are a force to be reckon. If huawei is listed, you can park your money on them for 10years and get your retirement rewards.
> 
> Huawei may plan to go into area of google like software and online platform to challenge google. The american are in real big trouble.
> 
> Imagine a titan strong in both apps, software, online platform and hardware. It's called complete domination.



Huawei is well-positioned and already has a strong base for innovation and commercialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei will release a new S series of smart screens with the latest HarmonyOS on December 21, the first new consumer-facing hardware product after the Beta release of HarmonyOS 2.0 for cell phones, according to Chinastarmarket.cn.

Huawei will also release a whole-house smart solution and a new smart home strategy at that time, the report said.

On December 16, Huawei released the HarmonyOS 2.0 Developer Beta at its HarmonyOS 2.0 mobile developer beta event and launched a call for volunteers to test the software publicly.

HarmonyOS 2.0 is available on the Huawei P40, P40 Pro, Mate 30, Mate 30 Pro, and MatePad Pro, and it supports OTA upgrades and running Android apps.

In a sense, HarmonyOS is just a change in the underlying system, which means that the Android + EMUI used by Huawei phones is now HarmonyOS 2.0 + EMUI.

Huawei said that HarmonyOS is a distributed operating system for the Internet of Everything era, and Huawei hopes to work with partners and developers to create a super terminal experience for the Internet of Everything era.









Huawei said to release new smart screen products with HarmonyOS 2.0 on Dec 21 - CnTechPost


Huawei will also release a whole-house smart solution and a new smart home strategy at that time, the report said.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei said to launch business laptop with Kirin 990 and UOS in March*

2020-12-19 18:37:42 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 1





Huawei will launch a business laptop called the Qingyun L410 with Kirin 990 processor and UOS 20 in March next year, according to a well-known Weibo blogger.

Digital blogger @看山的叔叔 said that Huawei's laptop will be based on the already announced MateBook B5-420 business laptop, which is based on the MateBook 14's mold.

He added that the laptop could be shipped in small quantities this month.

The following Weibo page was automatically translated.






The commercial products currently available at Huawei Mall are the Huawei MateStation B515 desktop, MateBook B5-420 notebook, MateBook B3-510 notebook, MateBook B3-410 notebook and Huawei Tablet C3 2020.
The MateBook B5-420 notebook features a 14-inch 3:2 ratio 2K screen, and consumers can choose between a 10th generation Core i5 or i7 processor and an optional MX 350 graphics card.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei released a smart screen for cars on December 21, claiming that users can experience smart travel without changing cars. The device is priced at RMB 1,699 ($260) and will be officially launched on January 8.

It features an 8.9-inch 1920*720 resolution touchscreen with a brightness of up to 700nit.






It supports cross-screen streaming of mobile apps, and already supports more than 30 apps, including mainstream navigation apps such as Baidu Maps and Gaode Map, and music apps such as Himalaya FM.

The device supports voice control and overhead gesture control. It can also connect to the original car stereo.

Richard Yu, CEO of Huawei's consumer business, said Huawei's HiCar has now partnered with more than 20 car companies and covers more than 150 vehicles.

He expects it to be pre-installed more than 5 million times by 2021.



> Huawei says over 20 automakers support HiCar, aims to get 5 million cars pre-installed next year











Huawei releases smart screen for cars, priced at about $260 - CnTechPost


Huawei released a smart screen for cars on December 21, claiming that users can experience smart travel without changing cars. The device is priced at RMB 1,699 ($260) and will be officially launched on January 8.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei’s All-in-One Smart Home Solution to Be Available Next Year

LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: 9 MINUTES AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI




Huawei’s All-in-One Smart Home Solution to Be Available Next Year

(Yicai Global) Dec. 21 -- Huawei Technologies’ new all-in-one intelligent house system will be on sale from March next year as the Chinese telecoms giant looks to diversify its product line to get round a series of US sanctions that are crippling its handset business.

The product controls the lighting, security, air, water, music and sensor systems in a home, the company said on its Twitter-like Weibo account today.

The firm released the second version of its self-developed operating system in September with new features such as cross-device collaboration and voice interaction. 

*Chinese household appliance makers Midea Group and Robam Electric as well as soybean milk machine manufacturer Joyoung have already integrated the new OS into their products.*

Huawei was forced to develop its own proprietary OS after the US government placed the company on its so-called Entity List last May over national security concerns, barring US companies from buying its products and from selling it their hardware and software. This has meant that key apps, such as Google’s Play Store, Google Maps and Youtube, are no longer accessible on the latest Huawei phones, greatly affecting the general user experience.

With the new software now launched, the firm is keen for it to be used on as many platforms as possible. *Huawei’s goal for next year is for HarmonyOS to be installed on 100 million devices,* Yang Haisong, vice president of its consumer business group’s software department, said previously.

*The firm is also aiming for a 16 percent share in the country’s smart home market by the end of 2021*, Yang said. This will be quite a challenge and would require it to become one of the biggest players in the market. In the third quarter, Beijing-based Xiaomi was top of the pile with a 16.3 percent market share, followed by Midea with 11.3 percent and Haier with 9.8 percent.

The global smart home device market is expected to grow 4.1 percent this year from the year before to 854 million units, according to September data from US market intelligence firm International Data Corp. This should increase to a compound annual growth rate of 14 percent over the next five years to 1.4 billion units in 2024, it added.

Editor: Kim Taylor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

*Huawei unveils automotive-grade high-performance LiDAR and establishes pilot production line*
2020-12-22 18:17:02 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





Huawei on Tuesday released automotive-grade high-performance LIDAR products and solutions for the automotive industry, enabling the detection of pedestrians and vehicles in urban areas.

Compared with millimeter wave radar and cameras, LIDAR has stronger capabilities in target contour measurement, angle measurement, light stability, and universal obstacle detection.

Non-regulated pedestrians, non-regulated roads, and even non-regulated driving in urban areas urgently need LIDAR to solve these difficult scenarios.





According to Duan Zhongyi, general manager of Huawei's fusion sensing product department, Huawei designed and developed this 96-line medium-long range LIDAR product, which can achieve urban pedestrian-vehicle detection coverage.


It also has both high-speed vehicle detection capability, which is more in line with scenarios in China's complex road conditions, according to Duan.

LIDAR is an optomechanical product that requires deep integration of multiple fields of optomechanics. Thanks to its long-term accumulation of optical design, signal processing, and overall engineering in ICT, Huawei has reconstructed the core components of LIDAR, including the transmitter module, receiver module, and scanner.








Huawei has established the first Pilot production line for automotive-grade LiDAR, which will be geared toward million-level mass production needs.

Huawei says it is already pushing ahead with an annual production capacity of 100,000 sets/line to accommodate future mass production demand.

BAIC's premium new energy brand ARCFOX then announced that its latest HBT model will be the first in the world to be equipped with Huawei's LIDAR.

Earlier, Yu Liguo, deputy general manager of BAIC New Energy and president of ARCFOX BU, said that the new HBT vehicle will be equipped with three 96-line LiDARs.














Huawei unveils automotive-grade high-performance LiDAR and establishes pilot production line - CnTechPost


Huawei says it is already pushing ahead with an annual production capacity of 100,000 sets/line to accommodate future mass production demand.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Who else thinks Huawei is going to be an integrated device maker like Samsung? The way they're buying fabs and creating design labs suggest so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei pushes HarmonyOS 2.0 developer beta for first time*

2020-12-26 10:23:37 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 1

On December 16, Huawei held a HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta event and announced the opening of the HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta recruitment.
The first beta version of Huawei HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Beta (Beta1) has been pushed out for beta users, but only for developers and Huawei's industry partners.

Huawei P40, P40 Pro, Mate 30, Mate 30 Pro, and MatePad Pro users are already eligible to sign up for the HarmonyOS 2.0 developer beta until 23:59:59 on January 31 next year.
The update package is only 4.04GB in size and the version number is HarmonyOS 2.0.0.33 (SP2DEVC00E2R5P90). However, there is no development log for this update, only the most basic notes for developers.














Huawei pushes HarmonyOS 2.0 developer beta for first time - CnTechPost


On December 16, Huawei held a HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta event and announced the opening of the HarmonyOS 2.0 Mobile Developer Beta recruitment.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei equipment passes international security test

By Song Su-hyun

Published : Dec 29, 2020 - 16:07
Updated : Dec 29, 2020 - 16:13






Huawei announced Tuesday the company’s 5G and LTE equipment have passed global wireless standards body 3GPP’s testing, highlighting the security of its network.

Performed by European certification organization DERKA, Huawei’s 5G RAN gNodeB and LTE eNodeB passed 3GPP’s security assurance specifications testing, known as SCAS, the Chinese company said.

The tests included network product general security, air interface security, and basic vulnerability testing, such as data and information protection, air interface ciphering and integrity protection, robustness and fuzz testing.

According to the report, each of the tests passed with a score of 100 percent.

The Huawei equipment had also passed GSMA’s network equipment security assurance scheme audit, known as NESAS.

*With that, Huawei has become the first 5G and LTE vendor to pass both GSMA’s security evaluation and 3GPP’s SCAS officially.*

NESAS/SACS is a standardized cybersecurity assessment mechanism, specifically for the mobile industry. It was jointly developed by GSMA and 3GPP, the telecom industry’s leading standards-setting organizations.

The integrated assessment process avoids fragmented assessments and conflicting security assurance requirements in different markets.

“Huawei supports GSMA and 3GPP in developing a global standardized security evaluation, and urges the industry to widely adopt NESAS/SCAS to promote sustainable development on this global network security standards,” the company said in a press release.









Huawei equipment passes international security test


Huawei announced Tuesday the company’s 5G and LTE equipment have passed global wireless standards body 3GPP’s testing, highlighting the security of its network. Performed by European certification organization DERKA, Huawei’s 5G RAN gNodeB and LTE eNodeB passed 3GPP’s security assurance...



m.koreaherald.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei said to hold event to launch new notebooks and PC app market*

2021-01-02 22:50:09 GMT+8 By: Phate
0 1

Huawei is about to hold a new event that is expected to launch high-end models of the MateBook 13 and MateBook 14, while the PC Huawei app market should be a major highlight of the new machine, according to digital blogger @勇气数码君.






(The automatically translated Weibo page)
It was previously reported that Huawei had unofficially launched the Huawei application market for PCs, which has software that covers the majority of commonly used software compared to the current mainstream variety of software stores.

Huawei app market for PC is divided into five sections: "Explore", "Office", "Categories", "Management" and "Settings".






The "Explore" section provides a variety of commonly used software, such as Tencent QQ, WeChat, Tencent Video, WPS and so on.
Microsoft's official application market is virtually useless, and most of the software needs to be downloaded by users on their own to the official website, the launch of Huawei app market is expected to facilitate users to download applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Brazil's Bolsonaro to allow China's Huawei in 5G auctions: newspaper


Brazil's government will not seek to bar Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei from 5G network auctions slated for June this year, newspaper Estado de S. Paulo reported on Saturday, citing government and industry sources.




news.cgtn.com





Brazil's government will not seek to bar Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei from 5G network auctions slated for June this year, newspaper O Estado de S. Paulo reported on Saturday, citing government and industry sources.

Financial costs potentially worth billions of dollars and the exit of U.S. President Donald Trump from the White House are forcing President Jair Bolsonaro to backtrack on his opposition to Huawei bidding to provide the next generation cellular network for carriers in Brazil, the paper said.

Like Trump, Bolsonaro opposes Huawei on the unproven grounds that it shares confidential data with the Chinese government.

But, with China being Brazil's largest trade partner and Huawei's ability to compete on price, he has faced resistance from the industry and within his own government, including from Vice President Hamilton Mourao.

O Estado de S. Paulo quoted Mourao as saying all companies that provide the necessary guarantees on respecting Brazil's national sovereignty and data protection will be allowed to offer 5G equipment in the country.

Last month, sources told Reuters that Bolsonaro's government was looking for a legal way to exclude Huawei from 5G networks in Brazil.

@qwerrty

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Brazil's Bolsonaro to allow China's Huawei in 5G auctions: newspaper
> 
> 
> Brazil's government will not seek to bar Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei from 5G network auctions slated for June this year, newspaper Estado de S. Paulo reported on Saturday, citing government and industry sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazil's government will not seek to bar Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei from 5G network auctions slated for June this year, newspaper O Estado de S. Paulo reported on Saturday, citing government and industry sources.
> 
> Financial costs potentially worth billions of dollars and the exit of U.S. President Donald Trump from the White House are forcing President Jair Bolsonaro to backtrack on his opposition to Huawei bidding to provide the next generation cellular network for carriers in Brazil, the paper said.
> 
> Like Trump, Bolsonaro opposes Huawei on the unproven grounds that it shares confidential data with the Chinese government.
> 
> But, with China being Brazil's largest trade partner and Huawei's ability to compete on price, he has faced resistance from the industry and within his own government, including from Vice President Hamilton Mourao.
> 
> O Estado de S. Paulo quoted Mourao as saying all companies that provide the necessary guarantees on respecting Brazil's national sovereignty and data protection will be allowed to offer 5G equipment in the country.
> 
> Last month, sources told Reuters that Bolsonaro's government was looking for a legal way to exclude Huawei from 5G networks in Brazil.
> 
> @qwerrty


brazilian trump still don't have the money to not use huawe's equipment that trump admin promised. like always, cheap empty talk. now those clowns are out, they go back to lick china's @ss.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> brazilian trump still don't have the money to not use huawe's equipment that trump admin promised. like always, cheap empty talk. now those clowns are out, they go back to lick china's @ss.



Brazilian and !ndian governments are sort of orphaned with Trump departure.

But, Biden can be a good grandpa, if not a daddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei demonstrates ray-tracing rendering technology







Huawei recently released a video in Bilibili demonstrating ray tracing rendering technology and claimed it will open up infinite possibilities for mobile game graphics quality.

The mobile game Revelation Online breaks through the computing limitations of real-time ray tracing technology on mobile platforms by integrating HMS Core Scene Kit to achieve a high frame rate and high graphics quality at 1080p@60.

Ray tracing technology allows more realistic reflections of characters on irregular surfaces such as curved glass and marble columns.









In October, Huawei Phoenix Engine experts demonstrated the engine's real-time ray tracing and other key technologies to the scholars and guests at Chinagraph 2020.

Huawei Phoenix Engine includes core modules such as the rendering engine, material system, animation engine, physics engine, post-processing system, and GT graphics acceleration layer. Huawei says it provides a high performance, low power consumption, and high-quality graphics experience to general 3D applications as well as games through the HMS Core Scene Kit.

Previously Huawei had said that the Phoenix Engine Ray Shop is the industry's advanced mobile ray-tracing hybrid rendering pipeline, which is widely used in games and other 3D applications to enhance image quality.









Huawei demonstrates ray-tracing rendering technology - CnTechPost


Huawei recently released a video in Bilibili demonstrating ray tracing rendering technology and claimed it will open up infinite possibilities for mobile game graphics quality.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei quietly launches new nova 7 SE 5G phone with its first six-core chip, Kirin 820E - CnTechPost


Huawei Kirin chip is still moving forward, despite the difficulties it faces.




cntechpost.com











Huawei Kirin chip is still moving forward, despite the difficulties it faces.

*The company recently quietly released the nova 7 SE 5G Lehuo Edition, using the new Kirin 820E processor.*

The nova 7 SE Lehuo Edition is a revision of the original nova 7 SE, while the Kirin 820E is a revision of the Kirin 820 and Huawei's first six-core chip.






The chip includes three A76 2.22GHz large cores and three A55 1.84GHz small cores. Compared to the Kirin 820, it has one less 2.36GHz A76 mega-core and one smaller 1.84GHz A55 core.


It is still manufactured at 7nm and continues to integrate Mali-G57 MP6 GPU, Balong 5000 5G baseband, and Da Vinci architecture NPU cores.

The nova 7 SE Lehuo version is priced from RMB 2,299 ($354), which is RMB 1,000 lower compared to the Kirin 820 version.

It's worth mentioning that Huawei also released a nova 7 SE 5G Huoli edition at the same time, with the processor changed from Kirin 820 to Dimensity 800U, and the price still starts at RMB 2,299.







@qwerty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

On January 22, Chinese technology giant Huawei applied a new patent for "reducer, powertrain and vehicle", according to data provider Qichacha.

The reducer can be applied to pure electric vehicles, hybrid vehicles, electric vehicles with extended-range technology, plug-in hybrid vehicles, and other new energy vehicles.






The reducer realizes power-shock-free gear shifting by eliminating synchronizing rings and controlling turning angle and speed. It shortens the shift stroke and synchronization time, saves cost, and solves the problem of long shifting time and shock-prone shifting process of synchronized shifting achieved by synchronization ring friction.

Huawei is the world's leading information and communication technology (ICT) solutions provider. And it has repeatedly reiterated that it does not build complete cars but focuses on ICT technology to help car companies build good cars and becoming a provider of incremental components for intelligently networked vehicles.















Huawei files new patent for vehicle powertrain


On January 22, Chinese technology giant Huawei applied a new patent for "reducer, powertrain and vehicle", according to data provider Qichacha.




cnevpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

I bought a Huawei Nova 7SE a few months ago, and guess what? I uploaded almost all my previous phone's Google apps like Google Map, and others like Facebook, Waze, You Tube, Whatsapp etc and use them with-out problem.

Almost all popular apps that were supposedly banned by USA, now can be uploaded and used on new Huawei phones just like any other phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

Revelation mobile -- the first mobile game to use Huawei Phoenix game engine with ray-tracing:






https://www.huaweicentral.com/huawe...-gamecenter-app-to-improve-gaming-experience/



> To demonstrate the new ray tracing, Revelation mobile game has integrated the latest ray tracing technology of Huawei’s Phoenix engine, which is* the first commercial use of ray tracing technology* on the mobile platform

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

hirobo2 said:


> Revelation mobile -- the first mobile game to use Huawei Phoenix game engine with ray-tracing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.huaweicentral.com/huawe...-gamecenter-app-to-improve-gaming-experience/


what's the processor?


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei Recognized as a 2020 Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice for Data Center and Cloud Networking with the Highest Rating*
Jan 15, 2021











Huawei Recognized as a 2020 Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice for Data Center and Cloud Networking with the Highest Rating


Huawei, a leading global provider of information and communications technology (ICT) infrastructure and smart devices, is excited to share that they were named a 2020 Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice for Data Center and Cloud Networking for its CloudFabric Data Center Network (DCN) Solution.



www.huawei.com





Huawei, a leading global provider of information and communications technology (ICT) infrastructure and smart devices, is excited to share that they were named a 2020 Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice for Data Center and Cloud Networking for its CloudFabric Data Center Network (DCN) Solution. Huawei has a high 4.9/5 stars as of November 2020, ranking first among almost 20 vendors.






Huawei named a 2020 Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice for Data Center and Cloud Networking

As of November 2020, Huawei CloudFabric has received customer feedback from various industries worldwide, covering products and solutions such as CloudEngine series data center (DC) switches, iMaster NCE-Fabric — an autonomous driving DCN management and control system, and Huawei iMaster NCE-FabricInsight — an intelligent analysis platform designed for DCNs. In the Product Capabilities, Integration & Deployment, and Service & Support categories, Huawei received high ratings from customers in different industries such as finance, Internet, carriers, and public services.

"_Our departments use Huawei switches, and the branch also chooses Huawei. The switch did not disappoint, its technology is first-class and its functions are very stable_” - Feedback from a finance product manager
"_High-quality switch and services!The ADN solution is very impressive,we already deployment AC-DCN Controller, it really improve the standardization and efficiency of network management. And we have deployed their network analyzer FabricInsight，hundreds of network failures have been helped to fast locate during yearly period._" - Feedback from an O&M Engineer in the government industry
"We are honored to receive this distinction once again, with the highest rating (4.9/5) and recognition from global customers. We thank everyone that gave us feedback on Gartner Peer Insights," said Leon Wang, President of Huawei Data Center Network. "In the future, we will remain committed to meeting customer requirements and continuously innovating, ultimately providing products and solutions that are recognized by customers and in doing so help to accelerate their digital transformation."

Huawei CloudFabric serves over 9200 enterprise customers in more than 140 countries. Customer trust is derived from Huawei's continuous innovation on and leading position in DCNs.

In 2020, Huawei released the all-new CloudFabric 2.0 Solution. Based on an open architecture, this solution can connect to multiple clouds and is compatible with devices from multiple vendors, reducing operating expenses (OPEX) by 28%. The high-density 400GE intelligent and lossless network features zero packet loss and low latency, improving the computing capability by 27% and data storage IOPS by over 30%.
Huawei launched the CloudEngine 16800 next-generation 400GE DC switch. Based on the industry-leading new platform, new optical interfaces, and new intelligence, the switch enables efficient collaboration between different fields of 'new infrastructure' and accelerates the industry's digital transformation.
In addition to innovative solutions and products, Huawei CloudEngine DC switches have gained the trust of customers worldwide. According to Gartner's Market Share: Enterprise Network Equipment by Market Segment, Worldwide, 2Q20, 29 September 2020[1], market share of Huawei’s 10Gbps and 25Gbps Ethernet Switches rank highest in the global port shipments.
Gartner Peer Insights is an online platform of ratings and reviews of IT software and services written and read by IT professionals and technology decision-makers. The goal is to help IT leaders make more insightful purchase decisions and technology providers improve their products by receiving objective, unbiased feedback from their customers. Gartner Peer Insights includes more than 350,000 verified reviews in more than 340 markets.

For more information about Huawei CloudFabric DCN Solution and CloudEngine DC switches, visit Huawei DCN Solution website.

*Disclaimer:*
Gartner Peer Insights Customers' Choice constitute the subjective opinions of individual end-user reviews, ratings, and data applied against a documented methodology; they neither represent the views of, nor constitute an endorsement by, Gartner or its affiliates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whizzack

The new Huawei Asean Academy Engineering Institute in Jakarta. (Photo Courtesy of Huawei)
*Huawei Affirms Support for Indonesia's Digital Transformation with New Academy*
BY :JAYANTY NADA SHOFA
JANUARY 26, 2021
*Jakarta. *Chinese tech giant Huawei has affirmed its support towards Indonesia's digital transformation, be it from establishing an academy for digital talents or ramping up the government's cybersecurity skills.
The company has officially opened the Huawei Asean Academy Engineering Institute in Jakarta.
Huawei claims the academy is their largest and most comprehensive ICT training and certification center in Asia Pacific. According to Huawei Indonesia chairman Jacky Chen, its establishment will help Indonesia address its digital talent gap and propel the country to enter the world's top five economies in 2045.

"We are committed to keep strengthening that commitment through the Huawei ASEAN Academy in Indonesia. Our target is to develop the competence of 100 thousand digital talents in Indonesia over the next five years through a multiple-helix synergy model with various parties," Jacky, who also serves as the academy's president, said in an official statement on Monday.
The academy comprises business, technical, and engineering colleges with 100 trainers, over 3,000 courses, and more than 100 mirroring environments. Aside from attending theory classes, students can take practical on-site works, certifications, and exams.
"It also adopts the modular and reusable training field design, supporting training for 80 persons at the same time. It is estimated that 1,500 to 2,000 ICT talents training and certification programs can be completed each year,” the academy's dean Yangdonghai said.

*Boosting Cybersecurity*

Aside from nurturing digital talents, Huawei is also as fired up when it comes to fortifying the electronic-based government systems (SPBE) against potential cyberthreats. Huawei recently teamed up with the National Cyber and Encryption Agency (BSSN) to hold a workshop on BSSN's cybersecurity system, the Honeynet, and its role in the SPBE.
The digital adoption nationwide has opened doors for cyberattacks.
BSSN's Honeynet recorded a total 246,432,010 cyberattacks and 190,599 malware attacks in 2020. These attacks are spread across 71 points which comprise the government, critical national information infrastructures, and academic sectors. This alarming figure calls for the need to boost cybersecurity skills within the government. 
“The information security factor is one important focus in carrying out the SPBE program. The security standards for SPBE constitute application, national data center, data and information, services connection systems, and network security," BSSN's identification and detection deputy Dono Indarto said.
"This is the foundation by which the BSSN continues to increase the quality of cyber talents within the government, whether in the central government or among regional governments, in order to minimize the disruption caused by information security threats towards the implementation of SPBE,” he added.
Likewise, Huawei Indonesia spokesman Ken Qi also sees the importance of boosting cybersecurity.
"For this reason, Huawei Indonesia is very enthusiastic about supporting the BSSN’s efforts to increase the literacy and capability of stakeholders with regard to cybersecurity, including Honeynet as a serious undertaking to detect and analyze cyber-threats as early as possible,” Ken said.









Huawei Affirms Support for Indonesia's Digital Transformation with New Academy


According to Huawei Indonesia chairman Jacky Chen, the academy will help Indonesia address its digital talent gap.




jakartaglobe.id

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Huawei to open 5G equipment factory in France, production expected in 2023*

January 28, 2021 








Huawei will build a 5G equipment factory in eastern France, *making it the tech giant's first 5G equipment-related factory outside of China*, according to local media outlet RFI.

Huawei said at a launch event on January 26 that the factory will go into operation in 2023, supplying technical equipment for 5G and more in Europe and launching the first mobile communications base station equipment, the report said.

Huawei's French base station equipment factory, located in Brumath, Alsace, a commercial district in Strasbourg in eastern France, is situated in Haguenau, just 20 kilometers from Strasbourg, according to AFP.

Huawei is investing 200 million euros in this factory, which is planned to employ 300 to 500 workers in the future.

The factory will mainly produce wireless communication equipment, especially for 5G base stations in Europe.

When it is operational, the factory will produce 1 billion euros of equipment products per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese screen supplier Visionox reportedly gets order to supply panels for 5 million Huawei phones - CnTechPost


The company will also provide Honor with nearly 10 million AMOLED display panels, according to the source.




cntechpost.com





Visionox, a Shenzhen-listed company that supplies AMOLED screens to major cell phone makers, has received an order to supply AMOLED screens for 5 million cell phones for Huawei, the Time Weekly reported, citing people close to Huawei's supply chain.

*The company will also provide Honor with nearly 10 million AMOLED display panels, according to the source.*

Since entering Huawei's supply chain in 2020, Visionox has supplied the Honor 30 series, Huawei nova 7, and nova 8 series with flexible AMOLED products.

Visionox participated in supplying the Honor V40 series with flexible AMOLED screens, Honor's first cell phone product after separated from Huawei.

Folding screen cell phones are also bringing more opportunities for AMOLED display panels, and more phone manufacturers are expected to launch folding products in 2021.

Compared to the global market demand of 600 million AMOLED pieces in 2020, the market demand will exceed 1 billion pieces by 2027, according to the forecast by market research firm Omdia.

The overall penetration of flexible and rigid screens will increase to 40% in 2021, according to the consulting firm Sigmaintell.

Visionox currently has 3 production lines, production lines in Kunshan and Gu'an are already in mass production, and the production line in Hefei officially ran on December 7, 2020. As Visionox's production capacity gradually increases, its market share is expected to further increase.

Last year, Visionox's capacity utilization was not full due to the epidemic. But with large orders in hand this year, Visionox's production lines in Gu'an and Kunshan will be close to full capacity, said an industry analyst at a brokerage firm in Shanghai.

On the evening of January 28, Visionox disclosed its 2020 earnings forecast, and its operating income and net profit both achieved significant growth.

In terms of net profit attributable to the mother company, it is expected to achieve RMB 141 million - RMB 210 million, an increase of 120.21% - 227.97. In terms of operating revenue, compared to RMB 2.69 billion in 2019, it is expected to achieve revenue of RMB 3.2 billion - 3.5 billion in 2020.

For the growth of the performance, Visionox said in the announcement that in the fiscal year 2020, in terms of product delivery, the first mass-production application-level under-screen camera solution was launched and was exclusively supplied to the first commercial under-screen camera phone ZTE Axon 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei to Help Build AI Center in China’s Henan Province






www.yicaiglobal.com






(Yicai Global) Feb. 1 -- Huawei Technologies has signed a deal with the local government of Xuchang city in China’s central Henan province to build a new artificial intelligence center, with planned investment of CNY1.5 billion (USD232 million), the Henan Daily reported.

The Central Plains Artificial Intelligence Computing Center is intended to be an innovation incubator and will also carry out scientific research and training, the report said, citing the agreement.

Xuchang’s gross domestic product reached CNY340 billion (USD52.6 billion) in 2019 and CNY72.1 billion (USD11.2 billion) in the first quarter of 2020, ranking it fourth among cities in Henan.

Shenzhen-based Huawei has launched a series of cooperation projects in Henan since last year, including a plan to develop the Yellow River Technology Group in partnership with local information technology firm Huanghe.

The production capacity of Huanghe brand servers, personal computers and tablets based on Huawei’s Kunpeng chip is scheduled to reach 2 million units by 2025, the two parties said.

Xuchang will promote the establishment of a hardware manufacturing base to produce Huanghe servers, PCs and mainboards, and will build a new smart city based on Huanghe architecture with local characteristics and highlights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei to invest $80 million in R&D in Ireland - CnTechPost


By the end of 2022, Huawei will create 110 new jobs in Ireland and plans to invest $80 million in research and development, according to c114.com.




cntechpost.com











By the end of 2022, Huawei will create 110 new jobs in Ireland and plans to invest $80 million in research and development, according to c114.com.

The jobs, covering a variety of business areas including sales, R&D, and IT development, will be based primarily at the Dublin headquarters as well as in Cork and Athlone.

The company has added 200 jobs in Ireland over the past 15 months and now employs a total of 480 people.

Huawei said the new investment was made due to continued demand for the company's products and services.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei registers car-related trademarks


Chinese tech giant Huawei registered two driving-related trademarks - MATEDRIVE and MATEAUTO on January 28, both classified as scientific instruments and transportation tools, according to data provider Qichacha.




cnevpost.com





*Chinese tech giant Huawei registered two driving-related trademarks - MATEDRIVE and MATEAUTO on January 28, *both classified as scientific instruments and transportation tools, according to data provider Qichacha.

This is Huawei's latest move in the automotive sector. On January 19, Huawei disclosed a patent related to autonomous driving, specifically related to a method for detectingdrivable areas on roads.

In August last year, Huawei successfully held the Huawei Autonomous Driving Network Technology Summit in Suzhou, discussing with professors from several Chinese universities the prospects, standard definitions and cutting-edge technologies of the autonomous driving network industry, and announcing the establishment of the Huawei Digital Communication Autonomous Driving Network Joint Laboratory.

In July last year, Huawei disclosed an autonomous driving method and an autonomous driving system for determining an autonomous driving strategy based on the user's historical driving behavior data as well as current environmental data to enable safe driving.

Huawei is a leading global information and communications technology (ICT) solutions provider, and it has reiterated that it does not build whole cars, but focuses on ICT technologies to help car companies build good cars and become a provider of incremental components for intelligently networked vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

i predict huawei will go into battery market too. they are doing some very advanced battery research like graphene and super-fast charging tech in their lab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> i predict huawei will go into battery market too. they are doing some very advanced battery research like graphene and super-fast charging tech in their lab.



In the meantime, Honor brand is expanding

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> In the meantime, Honor brand is expanding


huawei sold honor brand to themselves to buy time until fabs with all chinese components come online in maybe 2 or 3 years or 4... mic 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## qwerrty

huawei's real-time ray tracing engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei discloses new smartwatch design patent, similar to its TalkBand B6 - CnTechPost


Huawei on January 29 disclosed a patent for a "watch" design similar to the Huawei TalkBand B6, according to data provider Qichacha.




cntechpost.com






Huawei on January 29 disclosed a patent for a "watch" design similar to the Huawei TalkBand B6, according to data provider Qichacha.

*The rendering in the patent shows that the watch body is curved and the dial uses a curved flexible screen.*

The bottom of the watch has a sensor assembly with a small bump, but no charging electrode.

The front of the watch is narrow, with a button on the right side and two symmetrical buttons on the bottom, left and right.

*The design is similar to that of the Huawei B6, with a narrower screen than the Huawei WATCH FIT.

The Huawei B6 has a detachable design that turns it into a Bluetooth earphone when you take it off, *and the symmetrical mechanical button below the shell can be used to remove the band itself.

There is no charging electrode on the bottom of the Huawei B6 as it uses the built-in Type-C connector for charging.

The patent, filed on May 22, describes "this product is primarily used for timing, pedometry, measurement of physical data, and communication."

Huawei says the *TalkBand B6 can measure heart rate, blood oxygen, sleep status, and has heart health management to detect arrhythmias, atrial fibrillation, and premature beat screening.*

The Huawei TalkBand B6 was released on July 30, 2020, and priced at RMB 949 ($147).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei's new patent extends life of lithium batteries - CnTechPost


Huawei disclosed on February 5 a patent for the invention of "silicon-carbon composite material, its preparation method and lithium-ion battery," which it says can extend the service life of the battery.




cntechpost.com






Huawei disclosed on February 5 a patent for the invention of "silicon-carbon composite material, its preparation method and lithium-ion battery," which it says can extend the service life of the battery.

The patent, filed on July 31, 2019, relates to a silicon-carbon composite material, including a core and a carbon layer encapsulated on the surface of the core.

*Among them, the core includes a graphite skeleton, amorphous carbon-filled in the graphite skeleton structure, and silicon material uniformly distributed in the amorphous carbon.*

The silicon-carbon composite has only a pore structure with a pore size less than or equal to 50 nm inside, and there is no pore structure with a pore size greater than 50 nm.

*The small pore size inside the silicon-carbon composite can effectively reduce the contact area between the silicon material and the electrolyte, reduce the occurrence of side reactions, and prolong the service life of the battery.*

The silicon material is uniformly dispersed around the graphite skeleton without agglomeration, which enables the graphite skeleton to effectively mitigate the volume expansion and contraction of the silicon material and improve the structural stability and energy density of the composite material.


Embodiments of the invention also provide the preparation method of the silicon-carbon composite material and the lithium-ion battery comprising the silicon-carbon composite material.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

http://t.m.china.org.cn/convert/c_1KXJEazU.html




Huawei on Friday pledged to partner with the Kenyan government in order to build advanced infrastructure that will bridge the digital divide in the country.

Will Meng, CEO of Huawei Kenya said in a commentary published in the Standard newspaper that the construction of digital infrastructure is a top priority when developing the digital economy and ecosystem.

"We will continue to work with governments and telecommunication companies to build more advanced infrastructure to bridge the digital divide," Meng said.

"Huawei will also work with the ministry of information, communication and technology (ICT) on the construction of the Konza Technopolis data center that aims at further digitizing Kenya's government operations," he noted.

Meng added the company also plans to collaborate with the ministry of tourism and mobile telecom firm, Safaricom on a digital tourism project to attract more international visitors, thus accelerating the recovery of the sector.

He observed that Huawei has been operating in Kenya for over two decades.

"During this period, the company has worked with telecommunication companies, and helped with the growth in mobile network coverage," he added.

The Chinese technology firm said that it has also worked with the ministry of ICT to build the national optical fiber backbone infrastructure that provides links to local government offices across the 47 counties countrywide.

Meng revealed that with regards to cybersecurity, Huawei has always held both cybersecurity and privacy protection to be of paramount importance by maintaining a comprehensive end-to-end cybersecurity assurance system.

"For decades, we have maintained a solid track record in security in Kenya and across the globe," he added.

He noted that Kenya is on the road to digital transformation as the country's third medium-term plan for the national development blueprint has regarded the ICT as a fast-growing industry.

"We are pleased with Kenya because under the president's leadership the country has established a working group on the digital economy and has already actualized several achievements,"he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Chinese telecom carriers are likely to build over 1 million new 5G base stations in 2021*, as the cost of 5G base stations is expected to go down next year, according to Chinese press reports that cited a Chinese telecom expert.

According to estimates from Wu Hequan, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, *the total number of 5G base stations in China could reach more than 1.7 million by the end of next year.*









Chinese operators to build over 1 million 5G base stations in 2021: Report


With these new deployments, the total number of 5G base stations in China would reach more than 1.7 million by the end of next year




www.rcrwireless.com





A: China plans to achieve full urban/rural coverage of the 5G network by *2025*. It will build the world’s largest 5G SA network with the widest coverage and *3.7 million 5G base stations.*

The year 2021 marks the first year of “Five-year Plan”. *Operators are expected to deploy nearly 1 million base stations in China in 2021,* to continue to expand 5G SA coverage. China is in a leading position in the global 5G SA field. Its successful practice will provide valuable reference for the development of global 5G SA.









Chinese telcos expected to deploy 1 million 5G SA stations in 2021


In 2020, Chinese operators accelerated the deployment of 5G SA networks across the country and now operate more than 700,000 5G sites nationwide. New, massive deployments are expected to occur this year, to further expand 5G coverage in urban and rural areas of the country. To know more about...




www.rcrwireless.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

j20blackdragon said:


> *Chinese telecom carriers are likely to build over 1 million new 5G base stations in 2021*, as the cost of 5G base stations is expected to go down next year, according to Chinese press reports that cited a Chinese telecom expert.
> 
> According to estimates from Wu Hequan, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, *the total number of 5G base stations in China could reach more than 1.7 million by the end of next year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese operators to build over 1 million 5G base stations in 2021: Report
> 
> 
> With these new deployments, the total number of 5G base stations in China would reach more than 1.7 million by the end of next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rcrwireless.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A: China plans to achieve full urban/rural coverage of the 5G network by *2025*. It will build the world’s largest 5G SA network with the widest coverage and *3.7 million 5G base stations.*
> 
> The year 2021 marks the first year of “Five-year Plan”. *Operators are expected to deploy nearly 1 million base stations in China in 2021,* to continue to expand 5G SA coverage. China is in a leading position in the global 5G SA field. Its successful practice will provide valuable reference for the development of global 5G SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese telcos expected to deploy 1 million 5G SA stations in 2021
> 
> 
> In 2020, Chinese operators accelerated the deployment of 5G SA networks across the country and now operate more than 700,000 5G sites nationwide. New, massive deployments are expected to occur this year, to further expand 5G coverage in urban and rural areas of the country. To know more about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rcrwireless.com



Enough market for Huawei to ward off US state attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei's revenue grows 11.2% to $136.7 billion in 2020, report says - CnTechPost


Huawei's total revenue in 2020 was $136.7 billion, up 11.2 percent, Yicai.com reported, adding that the Chinese technology giant's profit rose 10.4 percent to $9.9 billion last year.




cntechpost.com





Huawei's total revenue in 2020 was $136.7 billion, up 11.2 percent, Yicai.com reported, adding that the *Chinese technology giant's profit rose 10.4 percent to $9.9 billion last year.*

"Huawei's global financial settlement system is real-time, and the above figures have not been approved by an accounting firm," the report said, citing people close to Huawei.

Huawei has two annual disclosure points for its financial data, one is an unapproved internal real-time tally at the beginning of January, which facilitates statistics on the performance of each division. The other is approved and then disclosed as required for listed companies, even though it is unlisted, according to the report.

In addition, Huawei last week set a stock dividend for 2020 of RMB 1.86 ($0.29) per share, compared with RMB 2.11 for 2019, according to Jiemian.com.

*Huawei has an all-employee stock ownership system, with participants being company employees only. With 194,000 employees, Huawei's pay per employee is close to RMB 700,000.*

And the total number of Huawei shares is now over 20 billion, which means that the amount of Huawei's dividend exceeds RMB 40 billion.


Huawei has deployed 5G demonstration applications in more than 20 industries and *signed more than 1,000 5G industry application contracts, *Huawei Managing Director and President of Branding BG said at MWCS 2021 on February 8, adding that 5G to B will enter the first year of commercial scale in 2021.

In the next phase, Huawei will make full use of its capabilities in ICT technologies such as AI, cloud, 5G, and computing to provide scenario-based solutions and develop industry applications in conjunction with partners.

Branding BG, Huawei's key business, achieved sales revenue of RMB 296.7 billion in 2019, and the business is seen as one of the drivers of Huawei's performance as the commercial value of 5G is fully rolled out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei takes HSBC to court to access records in bid to clear CFO







news.cgtn.com





Chinese telecoms company Huawei is taking HSBC bank to court in the UK as it tries to prevent the extradition of its chief financial officer Meng Wanzhou from Canada to the U.S., UK media reported.

The telecoms giant is seeking an application to access records from inside HSBC in a bid to prove that Meng did not mislead the bank as claimed by the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei discloses new EV-related patent


Chinese technology giant Huawei disclosed a patent for "a powertrain and electric vehicle" on February 12, according to data provider Qichacha.




cnevpost.com





Chinese technology giant Huawei disclosed a *patent for "a powertrain and electric vehicle" on February 12, *according to data provider Qichacha.

*The patent enables the use of the heat exchanger's external cooling surface to improve the efficiency of the heat exchanger and save space by improving the heat dissipation of the motor controller while making it more compact.*






Huawei's cell phone business suffered a setback in 2020 and subsequently set its sights more on the automotive sector. But Huawei's rotating chairman, Xu Zhijun, said in April 2019 that the company does not build cars, but will help car companies build better cars.

In November 2020, Huawei merged its enterprise-oriented automotive business with its consumer-oriented businesses such as cell phones, a document back then showed.

Instead of building whole cars, Huawei will help car companies build cars through Information and Communications Technology and become a provider of incremental components for smart connected cars, the document said.

In April last year, Huawei entered the in-car system space with the release of its HiCar system.


The system allows users to map cell phone content directly onto the car's screen, using cell phone computing power to provide users with an excellent in-car connected experience when the car's computing power has not yet reached a perfect level.

In addition, the system is also able to achieve navigation, in-car voice control, car phone key, and many other functions.

At the end of last year, Richard Yu, then president of Huawei's consumer business, said that Huawei has reached cooperation with more than 20 manufacturers on the HiCar system.

Huawei also released an in-car smart screen at the end of last year priced at RMB 1,699 ($263), allowing car owners with older models to enjoy the convenience of intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Huawei's rotating chairman says 2020 operations largely meet expectations - CnTechPost


The official 2020 financial report will be released on March 31.




cntechpost.com






Chinese tech giant Huawei said its 2020 operations are solid and largely meet expectations.

Huawei's rotating chairman Hu Houkun said at the MWC conference in Shanghai today that Huawei's revenue and profit grew slightly in 2020. The official 2020 financial report will be released on March 31, he added.

*Huawei currently has more than 300 communication networks operating stably in 170 countries,* Hu said.

Hu also showed several of Huawei's innovative technologies. For example, Huawei Cyberverse, which allows virtual and real worlds to merge. In the demonstration, animals such as elephants and giraffes appeared on the scene.

*Huawei Cyberverse requires centimeter-level high-precision positioning, hundreds of millions of high-density acquisitions, and large 100Mbps broadband transmission,* Hu said.


"This will be a new entry point into the Internet, with some great potential for content and application development, and business model innovation," Hu said, adding that the technology can be applied to virtual education, intelligent cultural tourism, intelligent navigation, and other scenarios.

*In addition, Huawei's factory in Dongguan has automated production with the support of 5G, reducing the number of workers by 80 percent while increasing efficiency by 300 percent*; intelligent quality inspection has shortened inspection from two minutes to six seconds, while significantly increasing the yield rate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese tech giant Huawei says its mobile system EMUI 11 has more than 100 million users, adding that the next system update will be for HarmonyOS.

EMUI 11 was released at the 2020 Huawei Developer Conference on September 10, 2020. In addition to improved system fluidity, EMUI 11 also adds new features such as multi-window, multi-screen collaboration, and restrictions on ads.

At that conference, Huawei announced that Huawei smartphones will be fully upgraded to HarmonyOS 2.0 in 2021, and users who upgrade EMUI 11 will be given priority to upgrade HarmonyOS 2.0.

This year, Huawei has started to develop HarmonyOS in full efforts, and has stopped upgrading EMUI major versions, so EMUI 11 will be the last major version, according to Weibo digital blogger "@长安数码君".

HarmonyOS is Huawei's distributed operating system for all scenarios, available for cell phones, watches, large screens, and other devices, launched at the Huawei Developer Conference in 2019, first landing on Huawei's smart screen products.
















Huawei says EMUI 11’s user base exceeds 100 million - CnTechPost


Chinese tech giant Huawei says its mobile system EMUI 11 has more than 100 million users, adding that the next system update will be for HarmonyOS.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

It's been three years since the beginning of the trade war. Trump has already departed the White House. Is Huawei in trouble yet?






*Huawei has increased its market share in the global telecom network business in 2020 to 31 percent from 28 percent in 2019.*

*ZTE has increased its share in the global telecom network market to 10 percent in 2020 from 9 percent in 2019.*









Huawei, Ericsson and ZTE increase share in telecom network business - TelecomLead


Huawei, Ericsson and ZTE have increased their share in the global telecom network business in 2020, despite facing challenges.




www.telecomlead.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

j20blackdragon said:


> It's been three years since the beginning of the trade war. Trump has already departed the White House. Is Huawei in trouble yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huawei has increased its market share in the global telecom network business in 2020 to 31 percent from 28 percent in 2019.
> 
> ZTE has increased its share in the global telecom network market to 10 percent in 2020 from 9 percent in 2019.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei, Ericsson and ZTE increase share in telecom network business - TelecomLead
> 
> 
> Huawei, Ericsson and ZTE have increased their share in the global telecom network business in 2020, despite facing challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telecomlead.com




I think the regime is happy because they managed to force Huawei to spin off its mid-segment Honor.

Big enough a victory, no?

***









Huawei launches program to encourage women to join tech sector - CnTechPost


Huawei unveiled its HUAWEI Women Developers (HWD) program on International Women's Day, dedicated to helping female developers create applications and tools that can "change the world".




cntechpost.com






Chinese tech giant Huawei unveiled its HUAWEI Women Developers (HWD) program on International Women's Day, dedicated to helping female developers create applications and tools that can "change the world".

Huawei is also providing opportunities and platforms for female developers, including opportunities for career development and expertise, to inspire more women to join the field of technology innovation.

*The program is open for applications from female developers around the world through the Huawei Developer Alliance website.*

"We believe that women will lead technological innovation. We hope that the HUAWEI Women Developers program will help women better leverage their talents and unique value, and give them opportunities to demonstrate their leadership abilities. This will help make our world a better place," said Chen Lifang, senior vice president of Huawei.

The Women Developer Program will offer courses related to technology innovation and career development for female developers around the world, inviting experts in various fields to share cutting-edge technologies and tools, and providing hands-on experimentation and practice opportunities based on scenarios.


Huawei will also create an exclusive community for women developers on the Developer Alliance platform and organize a series of online and offline events.

Another Huawei program called the Shining-Star will also set up an exclusive incentive for female developers to support and encourage them to innovate and start their own businesses.

In addition, female developers of potential and high-quality applications will have the opportunity to participate in promoting f the program, as well as the invitations to official Huawei events.

Currently, Huawei has launched female digital technology empowerment programs in a number of countries, including Ireland, Argentina, Bangladesh, Kenya, and South Africa. The percentage of female participants in Huawei's ICT training programs, such as "Seeds of the Future", exceeds 30%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

*"In China, 5G is on the fast track of development, with the deployment of nearly 850,000 5G base stations and 330 million 5G cell phone users," China Mobile Chairman Yang Jie said



https://www.usnews.com/news/technology/articles/2021-06-27/thousands-descend-on-barcelona-for-reboot-of-mwc-mobile-tech-show


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

What the heck @F-22Raptor and @Hamartia Antidote, Huawei still leading by a big margin?













Key Takeaway—1Q 2021 Total Telecom Equipment Market - Dell'Oro Group


We just wrapped up the 1Q21 reporting period for all the Telecommunications Infrastructure programs covered at Dell’Oro Group. Preliminary estimates suggest the overall telecom equipment market – Broadband Access, Microwave & Optical Transport, Mobile Core & Radio Access Network, SP Router &...




www.delloro.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> What the heck @F-22Raptor and @Hamartia Antidote, Huawei still leading by a big margin?
> 
> View attachment 759692​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key Takeaway—1Q 2021 Total Telecom Equipment Market - Dell'Oro Group
> 
> 
> We just wrapped up the 1Q21 reporting period for all the Telecommunications Infrastructure programs covered at Dell’Oro Group. Preliminary estimates suggest the overall telecom equipment market – Broadband Access, Microwave & Optical Transport, Mobile Core & Radio Access Network, SP Router &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delloro.com



that’s fine as long as they stay in developing countries whose security nobody really cares about.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Hamartia Antidote said:


> that’s fine as long as they stay in developing countries whose security nobody really cares about.



But I thought you guys were claiming Trump killed Huawei with a stroke of a pen?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> But I thought you guys were claiming Trump killed Huawei with a stroke of a pen?



You are thinking of this








Huawei Sells Honor Unit ‘To Ensure Its Own Survival,’ But Loses Smartphone Synergy


By breaking off, Honor can get smartphone supplies without Washington’s blockade, but will lose access to Huawei’s resources and may even face new U.S. restrictions in the longer term, analysts warn.




www.forbes.com


----------



## dbc

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> What the heck @F-22Raptor and @Hamartia Antidote, Huawei still leading by a big margin?
> 
> View attachment 759692​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key Takeaway—1Q 2021 Total Telecom Equipment Market - Dell'Oro Group
> 
> 
> We just wrapped up the 1Q21 reporting period for all the Telecommunications Infrastructure programs covered at Dell’Oro Group. Preliminary estimates suggest the overall telecom equipment market – Broadband Access, Microwave & Optical Transport, Mobile Core & Radio Access Network, SP Router &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delloro.com



No Huawei is at #3 after Ericsson 35% and Nokia 25% in Global market share *excluding* China.
China is currently the worlds largest 5g cellular hardware market.









WSJ News Exclusive | Huawei Loses Cellular-Gear Market Share Outside China


Huawei’s share of revenue from selling wireless-equipment around the world, excluding China, fell 2 percentage points last year, a signal the U.S. campaign to curb the Chinese manufacturer is starting to make an impact.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You are thinking of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei Sells Honor Unit ‘To Ensure Its Own Survival,’ But Loses Smartphone Synergy
> 
> 
> By breaking off, Honor can get smartphone supplies without Washington’s blockade, but will lose access to Huawei’s resources and may even face new U.S. restrictions in the longer term, analysts warn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



Huawei is a private company.


----------



## bilibili

Hamartia Antidote said:


> that’s fine as long as they stay in developing countries whose security nobody really cares about.


What kind of security? The security CIA FBI can anytime monitor what you did in daily life?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bilibili said:


> What kind of security? The security CIA FBI can anytime monitor what you did in daily life?



You mean the FBI. The FBI spies on Americans. The CIA other countries.

But pretty much every country has government access to phones. Standard practice with police tracking criminals.

Security meaning only the government of the nation with the phone service has the ability to know about calls...not some foreign entity.


----------



## bilibili

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You mean the FBI. The FBI spies on Americans. The CIA other countries.
> 
> But pretty much every country has government access to phones. Standard practice with police tracking criminals.
> 
> Security meaning only the government of the nation with the phone service has the ability to know about calls...not some foreign entity.


Apple have 15% smartphone market share in China, Microsoft also have 90% in China's OS market.

So China gov should ban Apple and Microsoft because US gov can order these company delivery Chinese folks, gov's operation data to US.

Did communist gov do this? no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

bilibili said:


> Apple have 15% smartphone market share in China, Microsoft also have 90% in China's OS market.
> 
> So China gov should ban Apple and Microsoft because US gov can order these company delivery Chinese folks, gov's operation data to US.
> 
> Did communist gov do this? no



Chinese are very open people. We Chinese don't discriminate based on nationality of brands.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

bilibili said:


> Apple have 15% smartphone market share in China, Microsoft also have 90% in China's OS market.
> 
> So China gov should ban Apple and Microsoft because US gov can order these company delivery Chinese folks, gov's operation data to US.
> 
> Did communist gov do this? no



So Chinese companies without Huawei still have between 10% and 17% of the US sales market. We didn't cancel them either. Want us to?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So Chinese companies without Huawei still have between 10% and 17% of the US market. We didn't cancel them either.



It seems Apple and Samsung have biggest smartphone market share in the US.









Mobile Vendor Market Share United States Of America | Statcounter Global Stats


This graph shows the market share of mobile vendors in United States Of America based on over 10 billion monthly page views.




gs.statcounter.com


----------



## bilibili

Hamartia Antidote said:


> So Chinese companies without Huawei still have between 10% and 17% of the US sales market. We didn't cancel them either. Want us to?


10% 17% for what? Even Xiaomi that kneeled to Qualcomm its smartphone share in US market is low, so any sense for US next ban? you already done most of ban job.

Meanwhile, China Shanghai gov pass the application Tesla first firm in China mainland.


----------



## huckyang

Today no one use America TV it does not exist even though TV was invented in IIT. US don't even have a renowned 5G company. American gas automobile is surviving with government support. Not even computing field. The only little thing left is software and soon it will be declining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

huckyang said:


> Today no one use America TV it does not exist even though TV was invented in IIT.



Today? Try 40 years ago with Japan Inc (Sony, Mitsubishi, Hitachi, Panasonic, Pioneer) grabbing the entire world's marketshare...long before China started making them. This is old news.

Then Samsung came out with LCD's ~23 years ago and completely wiped out Japan Inc.


----------



## huckyang

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Today? Try 40 years ago with Japan Inc (Sony, Mitsubishi, Hitachi, Panasonic, Pioneer) grabbing the entire world's marketshare...long before China started making them. This is old news.
> 
> Then Samsung came out with LCD's ~23 years ago and completely wiped out Japan Inc.


It is Samsung not any cowboy television set right even thought US invented TV but eat Asian countries innovate and improved from there. Lol......


----------



## huckyang

huckyang said:


> It is Samsung not any cowboy television set right even thought US invented TV but eat Asian countries innovate and improved from there. Lol......


How pathetic is US? Some American also think Sony is a brand from US. Lol.....
US don't even have a 5G company. Make sure you guys purchase Ericsson to remain relevant.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

huckyang said:


> How pathetic is US? Some American also think Sony is a brand from US. Lol.....
> US don't even have a 5G company. Make sure you guys purchase Ericsson to remain relevant.



Ericsson is good but not that good. Sweden is on decline. China is on rise. By 2030 Huawei will be building tons of 6G towers. Ericsson can't make 6G.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411502519675543554








Huawei’s supercomputer breaks the world record and wins two championships


International Supercomputing Conference (ISC21) recently released the latest IO500 ranking. In this list, the “Peng Cheng Cloud Brain II” supercomputer of Ascend AI’s basic software and hardware broke the world record and won two world championships for the system-wide input and output and the...




www.huaweicentral.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-22Raptor

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> But I thought you guys were claiming Trump killed Huawei with a stroke of a pen?




Huaweis smartphone brand has been effectively crushed. Pretty sure the last numbers I saw it’s only holding around 5% global market share today.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

F-22Raptor said:


> Huaweis smartphone brand has been effectively crushed. Pretty sure the last numbers I saw it’s only holding around 5% global market share today.



Huawei phone has never been that appealing. Compared to Xiaomi for example it is very bland. Think Toyota of the smartphone world.


----------



## F-22Raptor

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Huawei phone has never been that appealing. Compared to Xiaomi for example it is very bland. Think Toyota of the smartphone world.




Xiaomi is a US stooge. Lei Jun was practically licking Qualcomm’s boots when the Snapdragon 888 launched.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

F-22Raptor said:


> Xiaomi is a US stooge. Lei Jun was practically licking Qualcomm’s boots when the Snapdragon 888 launched.



Huawei can supply chip to Xiaomi in the future. Huawei chips are top notch.


----------



## huckyang

F-22Raptor said:


> Huaweis smartphone brand has been effectively crushed. Pretty sure the last numbers I saw it’s only holding around 5% global market share today.


I sick of hearing Huawei Huawei in the US mass media everyday. Cry baby cry. US the most powerful country in the world militarily, ecomony I put some doubt with the massive debt and money printing is afraid of a smartphone brand? Is like uncle Sam saying mummy I pee on my pants hearing Huawei. Come on be a man. It is just a Huawei.

I believe Huawei will make a come back just like TianGong space station. And the come back this time in the future will be solid with full ecosystem. And then uncle Sam will be crying again cry baby cry Huawei huawei mommy I conspitated on pants.

Well inside Huawei smart phone they installed galatical alien weaponry it will blow up and everyman will have erection dysfunction. Just joking..... Hahaha


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

huckyang said:


> I sick of hearing Huawei Huawei in the US mass media everyday. Cry baby cry. US the most powerful country in the world militarily, ecomony I put some doubt with the massive debt and money printing is afraid of a smartphone brand? Is like uncle Sam saying mummy I pee on my pants hearing Huawei. Come on be a man. It is just a Huawei.
> 
> I believe Huawei will make a come back just like TianGong space station. And the come back this time in the future will be solid with full ecosystem. And then uncle Sam will be crying again cry baby cry Huawei huawei mommy I conspitated on pants.
> 
> Well inside Huawei smart phone they installed galatical alien weaponry it will blow up and everyman will have erection dysfunction. Just joking..... Hahaha



By 2050 US will be majority non White and weak. By 2050 China be top dog on the planet.


----------



## huckyang

Tai Hai Chen said:


> By 2050 US will be majority non White and weak. By 2050 China be top dog on the planet.



2050 I think that is too long. When the correction come you see how the bubble pops. They are printing money to support the bubble later the breathe is run out. My American friend told me who cares about retirement fund as long as the country can be back to right track. The longer they wait the bad it is going to be worst. 

That is why they built the great wall of America copying a few centuries old intelletual property rights. 
Is the Mexican paying? The Mexican must be thinking you annexed and stole ourTexas now you build the great wall of United States. 
Is the wall ready? The wall will be the 8th wonders of the world.


----------



## j20blackdragon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414817476689412099

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*BEIJING, Feb. 9 (Xinhua) -- China has set up a total of 1.43 million 5G base stations as of the end of 2021*





__





China boasts over 1.4 mln 5G base stations


China boasts over 1.4 mln 5G base stations-



www.xinhuanet.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

F-22Raptor said:


> Xiaomi is a US stooge. Lei Jun was practically licking Qualcomm’s boots when the Snapdragon 888 launched.


So you are proud of your achievement? Can't compete then sanction? Human rights is not even used as an excuse anymore, it's tech competition. Do you know how many Huaweis are getting incubated as we speak?


----------



## j20blackdragon

*China has built nearly 1.6 million 5G base stations at present, constituting the world's largest 5G network,*





China builds world's largest 5G network


China has built nearly 1.6 million 5G base stations at present, constituting the world's largest 5G network, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said on Tuesday.




global.chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

